# Ammroc



## irishman66

I am being offered a job with AMMROC no details yet, does anyone have any information or opinions on AMMROC?


----------



## 60guy

I've seen several offers that have been made to guys I work with that look good. I have been given an offer as well, just waiting on numbers for myself. Haven't seen any bad comments on any sites about AMMROC.


----------



## keith gray

I've also been offered a position and still waiting on a response from question to make an informative decision. Offer was good but can been negotiated from what I hear. Comming from USA it should be worth my time if you know what I mean$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## inspector89

*ammroc*

Hello Fellow Irish,i applied for a post at Ammroc,and recieved a Reference for the UK job fair,which should have been last month.I believe it has been put back to May(Maybe).
Have you got a definite offer? or are you waiting for the UK job fair as well,any idea when,where it might be,thans for any information.

Joe.


----------



## inspector89

inspector89 said:


> Hello Fellow Irish,i applied for a post at Ammroc,and recieved a Reference for the UK job fair,which should have been last month.I believe it has been put back to May(Maybe).
> Have you got a definite offer? or are you waiting for the UK job fair as well,any idea when,where it might be,thanks for any information.
> 
> Joe.


----------



## irishman66

Thanks for the replies,

Joe I have no idea when or where the UK job fairs are, I have been offered a job with them and am just waiting on the details of the renumeration then the fun starts. I do however find them very slow in their communications.


----------



## inspector89

Irish 66,thanks for the info,yes they are very slow at giving out information.Did you attend the USA job fair,or did you get your job offer earler.hope you dont mind me asking these questions,its just that im trying to find out how they recruit people.Did you go for an interview? Joe.


----------



## irishman66

Hi, I didn't attend the US fairs I am based in the UK and was approached by a recruitment agency through LinkedIn. I am still waiting for the formal offer from AMMROC.


----------



## irishman66

Sorry meant to say I had a couple of interviews with AMMROC and was informed that they would be making me an offer, I am hoping it's an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## inspector89

Hello Irish66,thanks for the info,would it be cheeky of me to ask you who was the recruitment agency,that approached you through LinkedIn?
I was even thinking of taking a couple of days off,and going over to Ammroc,and hand in my CV,thanks,Joe


----------



## irishman66

Aeropeople is the agency.


----------



## inspector89

Irish 66,thanks for that,i will see if they have anything,Joe.


----------



## annon123

i have worked for this bunch of cowboys.
STAY AWAY would be my advice they have unsafe practices untrained personnel and when airworthiness and safety concerns were raised to upper level management the response was "we pay you a lot of money just make them fly"

when myself and others tried to leave letters of resignation were not accepted. they tried to sabotage our new jobs by calling our new employer and threatening them. 

we were threatened our passports held and we were not paid 

not in the least professional or even civilised i would never go near them again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annon123

also ammroc have been lying to aeropeople about the salaries they are offering to get people interested be very careful

27k a month is principle tech ceiling if that helps


----------



## irishman66

What do you mean 27k for principal tech was that inclusive or excluding allowances?


----------



## irishman66

Also were you recruited through Aeropeople?


----------



## annon123

that is including allowances and no i wasnt recruited by aeropeople but some of the other guys here were


----------



## lloydwickham

Annon123,
Why are you so Bitter & Twisted? Did something wrong, sacked and didnt get an NOC?

Life can be difficult to get Further work without an NOC


----------



## annon123

I am not bitter and twisted I am just informing others of how AMMROC do business I resigned because I was offered another job with better pay and conditions. AMMROC lied to us contacted our new employers and threatened them with the withdrawal of contracts if they took us. Then made it as hard as possibly to leave the company and the country and finally withheld our final pay. I am happy to be away from them and working for a professional company again. 

I don't want others to find out the hard way what they are like and go through what we went through. At the end of the day if you choose to work for them once you are in possession of all the facts so be it and the best of luck to you.


----------



## helijoe

*ammroc*



irishman66 said:


> Aeropeople is the agency.


I to am interested in AMMROC. I have friend who has contacts there. he has offered to submit my resume mentioned salary of 31500 with no living allowance. how does this compare to other offers. I am canadian, AME


----------



## chucktownmo

How long does it take to get a secruity clearance from UAE and what are they looking for.


----------



## chucktownmo

how long does it take to recieve a secruity clearance from UAE and what are they looking for


----------



## irishman66

Don't know mate I am still going through my security clearance.


----------



## chucktownmo

how long has it been so far and do you know what they looking for


----------



## KDelaine

Question, any f-16 electricians around, and if so, what contract did you guys negotiate?


----------



## lloydwickham

irishman66 said:


> Don't know mate I am still going through my security clearance.


Depends on the Type of Security, you can have a Police One, No objection Certificate, you can get a CNIA Critical National Infrastructure. Government One.
Bearing in mind the Company you are employed by, if they have a good PRO and he pushes it can happen in a week.


----------



## chucktownmo

Have you guys heard the salary for avionics mechanics for AMMROC


----------



## helijoe

anyone got any remaks of what it is like to work on the hanger floor


----------



## fixanything

Has anyone started working for AMMROC in Dubai on the
C-17's and what do you think of the contract they offered you??


----------



## chucktownmo

helijoe said:


> I to am interested in AMMROC. I have friend who has contacts there. he has offered to submit my resume mentioned salary of 31500 with no living allowance. how does this compare to other offers. I am canadian, AME


so what position did you get offered for that salary


----------



## chucktownmo

What grade did any of you guys get hired on as


----------



## aero55

Hello There...

Just new on this thread while searching info on AMMROC. Saw some messages going around security clearance. Does any one can share how long its been taking for security clearance. I am also in the process but haven't yet heard since 3 weeks. 

Can any one already working with AMMROC share their experience about work environment and hows it like to be working for such newly established company.


----------



## chucktownmo

aero55 said:


> Hello There...
> 
> Just new on this thread while searching info on AMMROC. Saw some messages going around security clearance. Does any one can share how long its been taking for security clearance. I am also in the process but haven't yet heard since 3 weeks.
> 
> Can any one already working with AMMROC share their experience about work environment and hows it like to be working for such newly established company.


Well my clearance came back in 15 days just waiting on visa now, but I have heard some people waiting longer.

so what grade did you get hired on as


----------



## chucktownmo

KDelaine said:


> Question, any f-16 electricians around, and if so, what contract did you guys negotiate?


Hey check out F-16.net


----------



## fuelman407

Hi all,
Well, from what I read so far I am not the only one with the problem about slow to no info from AMMROC. I have my offer letter, visa and leaving on 15 July. They told me they like to have new personnel travel there on a Sunday. Currently I am in Saudi as a contractor and looking forward to get out of here. Well be working with the F-16 program as fuels instructor/cirruculum developer. I have seen the negative comments about the company and concerns me some. Guess it started with the interview in the states! Here I am in Saudi and they would not allow me to fly to Abu Dhabi for an interview. I had to pay for my way there and accomidations too, was a expensive trip. Sara Galliott is a very hard working person and I can see why it has be hard to get information due to the number of new hires she is working with. I have voluntreed to start a sponsorship program for new hires. Being retired USAF, we had a good program when going PCS to a overseas location (well, that is my experience). I have been in saudi arabia for five years and I am used to not so good conditions and company relationships, so I am a bit prepared in that respect. One must come to the new job with a good attitude and as a old CMSgt I had said: "he believed in rigid flexibility." With all the new folks being hired we all come with our own set of life experiences. Speaking for myself, I have had my share of work related experiences, good and bad. Sure, we must be on good behavior for our 90 probation but it is a two way street too. The company is on my 90 probation also. Maybe us newcomers can bring new blood into this company and provide a positive influence and hopefully the powers to be are open to suggestions! Time will tell. I have asked so many questions about things there but hard to get answers. Lots of info online about the area. Housing is my main concern. Looks like costs are cheaper in Dubai. Looking at the Best Homes website, the Foxhill 6 development is priced much cheaper and they are larger too. It is just my wife and I so we do not need a large place. The key is to find a place that is accessible to the roads in and out, price and layout. If I can save over $20K per year on living in Dubai verses Abu Dhabi, the ride back and forth to work each day is doable. It is all what is worth it to you! but, carpooling could be the right thing to do if applicable. When I get there and experience the whole moving thing and work, then I will be in a better position to advise others coming over and I will gladly do this to make it easier for anyone else coming over. Time will tell!


----------



## chucktownmo

great post, Al Ain also has great prices for homes to. So how long did it take you to get your visa after your clearance.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Great Post Fuelman407! I hope to be there in July. Just waiting on work visa and everything else that comes with it. Just retired USAF 1 Jun and it has been hard sitting around doing nothing. I am not sure about living in Dubai or Al Ain...I guess I'll just have to wait and see. Have you heard of anyone buying a car? I heard renting a car is pretty $$$!

Bounty Hunter


----------



## fuelman407

chucktownmo said:


> great post, Al Ain also has great prices for homes to. So how long did it take you to get your visa after your clearance.


Well, it took them about two weeks for the visa.


----------



## fuelman407

chucktownmo said:


> great post, Al Ain also has great prices for homes to. So how long did it take you to get your visa after your clearance.


It took me about two weeks to get my security clearance and same time for the visa. Wanted to take my wife there with me on a visitor visa, but she is Chinese and that is making it difficult to do. Ammroc is coordinating with the hotel so the hotel I will be staying at to do the visitor visa. I do appreciate your words about the company and were welcome to see. Been wanting other comments, good and bad! I sure hope things can change! Just have to see! Sorry it did not workout with you!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Yes, I just wanted to say it was good to hear good things about AMMROC. I have been in touch with some folks thru Linkedin that used to work for AMMROC and well....they didn't have great expieriences with them. From what it sounds like, there will be a huge wave of new people so I think things are looking up!

Bounty Hunter


----------



## fuelman407

Bounty Hunter said:


> Yes, I just wanted to say it was good to hear good things about AMMROC. I have been in touch with some folks thru Linkedin that used to work for AMMROC and well....they didn't have great expieriences with them. From what it sounds like, there will be a huge wave of new people so I think things are looking up!
> 
> Bounty Hunter


I sure hope so!! If one of two people do not have a good experience with them then it could be just a individual thing, but if many have the same experience it is a trend! We will see! Will give them the benefit of the doubt for now. Will try my best to make this work. Good to hear from you!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

fuelman407 said:


> Well, it took them about two weeks for the visa.


Did you have to send something for your security clearance? I was never asked for anything for a security clearance. Although it has been 3 weeks and I am still waiting for my visa. I got an email about two weeks after I sent in all my papers asking me for a copy of my passport again and had to send it to Nirmala Richien. Has anyone had to deal with her? Would this have slowed down the process? I am just sitting and waiting. Hopefully, I'll get some news soon.

Bounty Hunter


----------



## chucktownmo

fuelman407 said:


> It took me about two weeks to get my security clearance and same time for the visa. Wanted to take my wife there with me on a visitor visa, but she is Chinese and that is making it difficult to do. Ammroc is coordinating with the hotel so the hotel I will be staying at to do the visitor visa. I do appreciate your words about the company and were welcome to see. Been wanting other comments, good and bad! I sure hope things can change! Just have to see! Sorry it did not workout with you!


LMAO what words about the company I never said anything bad about the company i'm on my way there. Trying to find out about the company like you.


----------



## chucktownmo

Bounty Hunter said:


> Did you have to send something for your security clearance? I was never asked for anything for a security clearance. Although it has been 3 weeks and I am still waiting for my visa. I got an email about two weeks after I sent in all my papers asking me for a copy of my passport again and had to send it to Nirmala Richien. Has anyone had to deal with her? Would this have slowed down the process? I am just sitting and waiting. Hopefully, I'll get some news soon.
> 
> Bounty Hunter


well I sent my attested documents to Sara and the clearance came back in 2weeks never dealt with Nirmala Richien.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

chucktownmo said:


> well I sent my attested documents to Sara and the clearance came back in 2weeks never dealt with Nirmala Richien.


I am thinking that I should recieve my clearance soon. Like I mentioned earlier, it has been 3 weeks today (Fri) since I sent my documents to them.


----------



## fuelman407

Bounty Hunter said:


> Did you have to send something for your security clearance? I was never asked for anything for a security clearance. Although it has been 3 weeks and I am still waiting for my visa. I got an email about two weeks after I sent in all my papers asking me for a copy of my passport again and had to send it to Nirmala Richien. Has anyone had to deal with her? Would this have slowed down the process? I am just sitting and waiting. Hopefully, I'll get some news soon.
> 
> Bounty Hunter


Hi, Yes I have been dealing with Nirmala because Sara Galliott is on vacation till this Sunday. It took me about two weeks for my security clearance and then my visa cam shortly after that. Just think the office working these issues is overwhelmed right now. THey are working with 40 new hires! So, they do not have time to answer many emails. That is not an exuse, but tells me things and given other issues, the red flags are flying. Will keep hanging in there though. Want to give them the benefit of the doubt right now. I get there on 15 July and if I can provide any assistance to others I will do what I can. Do not know when I will have internet access though.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

fuelman407 said:


> Hi, Yes I have been dealing with Nirmala because Sara Galliott is on vacation till this Sunday. It took me about two weeks for my security clearance and then my visa cam shortly after that. Just think the office working these issues is overwhelmed right now. THey are working with 40 new hires! So, they do not have time to answer many emails. That is not an exuse, but tells me things and given other issues, the red flags are flying. Will keep hanging in there though. Want to give them the benefit of the doubt right now. I get there on 15 July and if I can provide any assistance to others I will do what I can. Do not know when I will have internet access though.


I am just wondering what red flags are you thinking of? What sort of "things" are you thinking about? I was unaware that Sara Galliott was on vacation; that may be why I am STILL waiting for my security clearance and visa. If my calculations are correct, now is Saturday in Abu Dhabi so I am hoping that I will recieve some news today.


----------



## fuelman407

Bounty Hunter said:


> I am just wondering what red flags are you thinking of? What sort of "things" are you thinking about? I was unaware that Sara Galliott was on vacation; that may be why I am STILL waiting for my security clearance and visa. If my calculations are correct, now is Saturday in Abu Dhabi so I am hoping that I will recieve some news today.


The red flags I am talking about are the lack of good communication, lack of information about things there, the trip to South Carolina I had to do for the job, while being in Saudi just next door. I was told during the interview that we would get 30 days hotel and transportation. THe other lady said no transportation now! Do not know who (if anyone will meet us at the airport. I have asked many questions and have little answers. Sara gave me a point of contact with a person in the training department and they gave e little info and did not answer my questions. Would think a large and respectable company like AMMROC would do better! My expectations are higher than what I have experienced working with this Saudi contractor. If it sounds like a duck, then it is! LOL So we will see. I come there with a open mind and a new slate. Like I said, the 90 probation works both ways!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

fuelman407 said:


> The red flags I am talking about are the lack of good communication, lack of information about things there, the trip to South Carolina I had to do for the job, while being in Saudi just next door. I was told during the interview that we would get 30 days hotel and transportation. THe other lady said no transportation now! Do not know who (if anyone will meet us at the airport. I have asked many questions and have little answers. Sara gave me a point of contact with a person in the training department and they gave e little info and did not answer my questions. Would think a large and respectable company like AMMROC would do better! My expectations are higher than what I have experienced working with this Saudi contractor. If it sounds like a duck, then it is! LOL So we will see. I come there with a open mind and a new slate. Like I said, the 90 probation works both ways!


Yes it does work both ways! I am going to tell you now that there will be a company man that will meet you and the airport and take you to your hotel. I was told my Sara that there will be no one to take you around to view places or anything like that. This is from a guy that used to work with them but now, no more. I meet him on a forum and he has been telling me some interesting things. Speaking of whice, it has been 3 weeks and still no security clearance. Any ideas? I am trying to go in July too. July 16-20th. I had an old chief that used to say, "sometimes, you just gotta call the baby ugly!"


----------



## fuelman407

Bounty Hunter said:


> Yes it does work both ways! I am going to tell you now that there will be a company man that will meet you and the airport and take you to your hotel. I was told my Sara that there will be no one to take you around to view places or anything like that. This is from a guy that used to work with them but now, no more. I meet him on a forum and he has been telling me some interesting things. Speaking of whice, it has been 3 weeks and still no security clearance. Any ideas? I am trying to go in July too. July 16-20th. I had an old chief that used to say, "sometimes, you just gotta call the baby ugly!"


LOL!! Good says! All I can say is keep trying. Sara should be in her office today! But, I know she will have a ton of emails waiting for her. Being over here I can call but they do not answer all the time. So, do not expect much the first few days! They will get the medical exam over the first few days. Did some looking online for a rental car for the short term. They sub-compacks started at almost $800 per month, not cheap there. One concern I have is the 90 day probation. Should I wait till that is over to lease or buy a car. And when you are renting a apartment you just cannot do it one month at a time, think it is a long tern thing. Need to findout about buying verse renting there. If we stay there for eight years, might be better to buy a apartment. This way you will have something to sell when you leave. Think Dubai is the best place for that now. I know the drive is long but money in my pocket will be worth it. Just have to see once we are there! What job are you being hired for? I am looking forward to getting back on the F-16 again! I have more experience with the F-15, but the fuel system is much better on the F-16. Spent seven years as a FTD instructor on it! Where are you located now? Keep intouch and if I can help with anything once I am there let me know. Hope you get there when you want! It is a long flight over there! much jet lag! Temps are so hot there now, the height of the summer! See ya!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

fuelman407 said:


> LOL!! Good says! All I can say is keep trying. Sara should be in her office today! But, I know she will have a ton of emails waiting for her. Being over here I can call but they do not answer all the time. So, do not expect much the first few days! They will get the medical exam over the first few days. Did some looking online for a rental car for the short term. They sub-compacks started at almost $800 per month, not cheap there. One concern I have is the 90 day probation. Should I wait till that is over to lease or buy a car. And when you are renting a apartment you just cannot do it one month at a time, think it is a long tern thing. Need to findout about buying verse renting there. If we stay there for eight years, might be better to buy a apartment. This way you will have something to sell when you leave. Think Dubai is the best place for that now. I know the drive is long but money in my pocket will be worth it. Just have to see once we are there! What job are you being hired for? I am looking forward to getting back on the F-16 again! I have more experience with the F-15, but the fuel system is much better on the F-16. Spent seven years as a FTD instructor on it! Where are you located now? Keep intouch and if I can help with anything once I am there let me know. Hope you get there when you want! It is a long flight over there! much jet lag! Temps are so hot there now, the height of the summer! See ya!


Yes! I got an email from Nirmala now (it is 0130, Sat nite/Sun Morn) and she said it would take 4-6 weeks for my security clearance and that it was submitted on the 14th of June. When did you send your documents for your security clearance? I just feel like I am waisting my terminal leave. I think (and I have heard) that the best bet is to get a hotel-apartment for the first 3 months (probation time). They can go for month to month without a long term lease. I have talked ot over with other people and have been thinking about buying too! I am going to wait about 8 months or so before I pursue that. I have been hired into the C130 program as a primary crew chief. Its a start and if I just keep my head down and produce units, I may get a raise or something. (not really sure how that sort of thing works overseas...) Take care and I'll see you there!


----------



## fuelman407

Bounty Hunter said:


> Yes! I got an email from Nirmala now (it is 0130, Sat nite/Sun Morn) and she said it would take 4-6 weeks for my security clearance and that it was submitted on the 14th of June. When did you send your documents for your security clearance? I just feel like I am waisting my terminal leave. I think (and I have heard) that the best bet is to get a hotel-apartment for the first 3 months (probation time). They can go for month to month without a long term lease. I have talked ot over with other people and have been thinking about buying too! I am going to wait about 8 months or so before I pursue that. I have been hired into the C130 program as a primary crew chief. Its a start and if I just keep my head down and produce units, I may get a raise or something. (not really sure how that sort of thing works overseas...) Take care and I'll see you there!


Great! They are slow there! I do not know why my security clearance only took two weeks! Maybe it was a regional thing and me being here in saudi working with the Saudi Air Force maybe why! Don't know! I have been looking at Expedia.com for hotels during the time frame I will be there and only three have rooms. Since the company is owned by the Royal family maybe they have connections! Yes, will look for a hotel-apartment setup too! Once, I get past the probation time will look hard for a place to buy! I worked on C-130's at Kadena AB a long time ago (1975-1977). One job I hated (being fuel system) was removing deteriated foam from the fuel tanks! WOW! was that a mess! I retired in 1995 from Randolph AFB, TX. If I can find a way to get internet there will drop you a line to let you know what is happening. Hope to hear from Sara about my wife's visitor visa. If not, she will fly back to China and wait for me to get my residence card. Will take them about two weeks for that. Then, she can fly here on my visa. Where are you at now? While you are waiting, take a look at the Best Homes website and look at both Abu Dhabi and Dubai. Think you will see the cost difference with Dubai. The Foxhill 6 development looks like a good one! one bedroom, 1 1/2 bath, parking space (that is important there!) and the size is over 1400 sq. ft. If you are single there are smaller ones for less but this one annual rent is 48,000 ADE. Buying may be the answer! We will see. Enjoy your terminal leave and be prepared for the hot weather there! See ya!


----------



## fuelman407

Sorry, the website is Better Homes!!! Not Best Homes!


----------



## fuelman407

fuelman407 said:


> Great! They are slow there! I do not know why my security clearance only took two weeks! Maybe it was a regional thing and me being here in saudi working with the Saudi Air Force maybe why! Don't know! I have been looking at Expedia.com for hotels during the time frame I will be there and only three have rooms. Since the company is owned by the Royal family maybe they have connections! Yes, will look for a hotel-apartment setup too! Once, I get past the probation time will look hard for a place to buy! I worked on C-130's at Kadena AB a long time ago (1975-1977). One job I hated (being fuel system) was removing deteriated foam from the fuel tanks! WOW! was that a mess! I retired in 1995 from Randolph AFB, TX. If I can find a way to get internet there will drop you a line to let you know what is happening. Hope to hear from Sara about my wife's visitor visa. If not, she will fly back to China and wait for me to get my residence card. Will take them about two weeks for that. Then, she can fly here on my visa. Where are you at now? While you are waiting, take a look at the Best Homes website and look at both Abu Dhabi and Dubai. Think you will see the cost difference with Dubai. The Foxhill 6 development looks like a good one! one bedroom, 1 1/2 bath, parking space (that is important there!) and the size is over 1400 sq. ft. If you are single there are smaller ones for less but this one annual rent is 48,000 ADE. Buying may be the answer! We will see. Enjoy your terminal leave and be prepared for the hot weather there! See ya!


Sorry, I got the website wrong. It is Better Homes! Not Best Homes!


----------



## chucktownmo

got my visa but no start date yet  what are the office hours


----------



## fuelman407

chucktownmo said:


> got my visa but no start date yet  what are the office hours


The office hours are 0800 - 1600 Abu Dhabi time. I am totally frustrated with the lack of communication with them! I sent an email yesterday to Sara asking about the status of my wife's visitor visa, no answer. So, I called both of them today and no answer! My situation is different from others! I cannot stay in Saudi past 15 July, I have to leave. Just cannot wait here for them to arrange things. So, I told both that if I do not hear anything from them by 10 July, I will have to buy tickets for my wife and I back to China and wait till they can get this whole thing straighten out. That will cost them more to fly me back to Abu Dhabi from Beijing! I have a valid visitor visa for China till Sept. I will not call them or email them anymore till I hear something! The ball is in their court now. I have to know one way or the other if they can coordinate my wife's visitor visa! IF, not then I am going to China to wait for them. I swear, they are so poor at letting people know what is going on! At least you have your visa now and you can wait for them to get back with you! Oh! they will but when? I cannot wait! Must buy my wife's ticket to China or know she is coming with me to Abu Dhabi! Good luck on your end! Hang in there!


----------



## Bluemac34

Hi, my name is Mac and I am waiting for security clearance for work at AMMROC on the Apache.
I have been waiting for 3 weeks now, but was told approx 4 weeks. 
I too would like info/advice on living accomodation. I am coming out alone but will have the wife and family visiting from time to time.
Are there any other UK people joining on the Apache programme?
Cheers, see you there (hopefully)


----------



## chucktownmo

Bluemac34 said:


> Hi, my name is Mac and I am waiting for security clearance for work at AMMROC on the Apache.
> I have been waiting for 3 weeks now, but was told approx 4 weeks.
> I too would like info/advice on living accomodation. I am coming out alone but will have the wife and family visiting from time to time.
> Are there any other UK people joining on the Apache programme?
> Cheers, see you there (hopefully)


Just Be patient they are hiring alot of people so I guess they can't answer every email but they are doing their best it took me 2 weeks for the clearance and 1 week for the visa and today i got a call from them telling me they will have my plane ticket and hotel soon. I heard the helicopters will start out in Abu Dhabi but will move to Al Ain. Al Ain is much cheaper then Abu Dhabi and less traffic then Dubai. I think I think I will pick Al Ain to live. Good Luck


----------



## Bluemac34

Thanks for the reply.
Interesting to hear the Apaches may be moving to Al Ain.


----------



## irishman66

I got my security clearance in two weeks and my visa within ten and have now received my flight booking for the 30th July. It all took four months from interview to now.


----------



## Bluemac34

So, after receiving security clearance I will have another wait for a visa!!

Its been over 3 months so far, and I've got a 4 week notice period to give my current employer, I might get there by Christmas.

Does anyone know whereabouts the hotel is that AMMROC place new arrivals?
I believe its on Yas Island somewhere.

Has Sara been in contact with anyone recently?


----------



## irishman66

Yes mate you need to wait for the work visa, I told them that I will not resign from my current job until I had the visa and confirmed flight details which I got today so I resign in the morning. The hotel is the radisson on Yas Island near the race track.


----------



## irishman66

irishman66 said:


> I got my security clearance in two weeks and my visa within ten and have now received my flight booking for the 30th July. It all took four months from interview to now.


Sorry that should have said ten days for the work visa.


----------



## Bluemac34

I wish you luck Irishman66, I suppose it will be a mad rush in the end but worth it.
Thanks for that info mate


----------



## Bluemac34

I take it that's ten working days for the visa?


----------



## irishman66

Yes mate ten working days


----------



## fuelman407

Bluemac34 said:


> So, after receiving security clearance I will have another wait for a visa!!
> 
> Its been over 3 months so far, and I've got a 4 week notice period to give my current employer, I might get there by Christmas.
> 
> Does anyone know whereabouts the hotel is that AMMROC place new arrivals?
> I believe its on Yas Island somewhere.
> 
> Has Sara been in contact with anyone recently?


Hello! Do not know what hotel they will be using for sure yet! Got one email from a man in my department and he mentioned the Rotana hotel on Yas Island, but not sure on that! I looked (online) for the hotel and they did not have any rooms available during the time I will be there. But, do not know anything other than that. I am currently working as a contractor in Saudi and I gave my company here my 90 day notice back in April. Sara told me not to but did it anyway! Glad I did that now! If I would of listened to her I would of not been able to give them the notice! Just took the gamble and won. Sara has been on vacation and just got back on 1 July. I have sent emails and phoned her but no answer! I will be there on 15 July, maybe! LOL! Communication with them is only one sided. I know they are busy with all the new folks but they could do better about answering people. Oh well. Good luck and if I can help you when I get there let me know! Bye!


----------



## Bluemac34

Thanks for info Fuelman, yes definitely 1 way chat at the moment. Please keep us info'd when you get there.
All the best


----------



## flfl

the same happen to me but did you know any thing about thier salary scale relative to experiance i have 8years experiance and they offer my 24k????


----------



## Joseph433

flfl said:


> the same happen to me but did you know any thing about thier salary scale relative to experiance i have 8years experiance and they offer my 24k????


I'm not sure about pay packages because I'm not sure about the role offered or what they base the scale on, but I do know that they can definitely afford to pay more than that, i would recommend a negotiation if its not too late.


----------



## Bluemac34

I asked about the pay offer given to me and they increased it quite a lot without question, so try again.


----------



## chucktownmo

flfl said:


> the same happen to me but did you know any thing about thier salary scale relative to experiance i have 8years experiance and they offer my 24k????


At what grade did they offer you that at


----------



## fuelman407

flfl said:


> the same happen to me but did you know any thing about thier salary scale relative to experiance i have 8years experiance and they offer my 24k????


Hi, was the 24K per month or total for the year?


----------



## sunny9208

Bounty Hunter said:


> Did you have to send something for your security clearance? I was never asked for anything for a security clearance. Although it has been 3 weeks and I am still waiting for my visa. I got an email about two weeks after I sent in all my papers asking me for a copy of my passport again and had to send it to Nirmala Richien. Has anyone had to deal with her? Would this have slowed down the process? I am just sitting and waiting. Hopefully, I'll get some news soon.
> 
> Bounty Hunter


Yes i have met with her many times and my case was mishandled by her unfortunately 

Physical interviewed through her in may, 2011 in abu dhabi and still no update even after taking alot of my documents/pics. 

Wish u good luck 

regards


----------



## flfl

grade g , quality control , do u have any info. about this grades and salaries


----------



## flfl

Joseph433 said:


> I'm not sure about pay packages because I'm not sure about the role offered or what they base the scale on, but I do know that they can definitely afford to pay more than that, i would recommend a negotiation if its not too late.


what do u mean by too late?they do now my security clearance ,i sign draft offer for salary i tell u before 24k


----------



## Bounty Hunter

flfl said:


> grade g , quality control , do u have any info. about this grades and salaries


Quality Control..is that like Quality Assurance? Inspector correct? Good luck and I heard from a guy already over there that the salary is pretty decent...


----------



## Bounty Hunter

sunny9208 said:


> Yes i have met with her many times and my case was mishandled by her unfortunately
> 
> Physical interviewed through her in may, 2011 in abu dhabi and still no update even after taking alot of my documents/pics.
> 
> Wish u good luck
> 
> regards


So are you there now? May 2011?!?! You must be very frustrated...


----------



## fuelman407

sunny9208 said:


> Yes i have met with her many times and my case was mishandled by her unfortunately
> 
> Physical interviewed through her in may, 2011 in abu dhabi and still no update even after taking alot of my documents/pics.
> 
> Wish u good luck
> 
> regards


Having same problem with them too. I was told at the interview that I would get transportation for the first 30 days but now they say no. Then I gave them my wife's documents for her visitor visa over 30 days ago and just today (10 days before I leave) that they just now coordinated with the hotel so they could do her visitor visa. It is too late for that now! Hope the company does better once I am there on 15 July. Do not know the hotel I will be staying in yet. Plus I heard that I cannot get a rental car until I get my residency card. Could be up to three weeks for that. So, will have to rely on taxi to get around. Finding things out as I go here! Hope to make things better for anyone coming to AMMROC in the future! Will do my best to contact folks! Good luck!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

fuelman407 said:


> Having same problem with them too. I was told at the interview that I would get transportation for the first 30 days but now they say no. Then I gave them my wife's documents for her visitor visa over 30 days ago and just today (10 days before I leave) that they just now coordinated with the hotel so they could do her visitor visa. It is too late for that now! Hope the company does better once I am there on 15 July. Do not know the hotel I will be staying in yet. Plus I heard that I cannot get a rental car until I get my residency card. Could be up to three weeks for that. So, will have to rely on taxi to get around. Finding things out as I go here! Hope to make things better for anyone coming to AMMROC in the future! Will do my best to contact folks! Good luck!


Funny how that works...I have heard from people that they had their security clearance back in as little as two weeks! I however, have been waiting 4 weeks with no light at the end of the tunnel. I have been in contact with some folks that are already there and they have said that they have been treated really well by AMMROC. Just have to wait to get there to see!!!


----------



## Joseph433

flfl said:


> what do u mean by too late?they do now my security clearance ,i sign draft offer for salary i tell u before 24k


Well unless you sign the offer letter and return it, its not considered a valid contract. Say you did some 'research' and found that the cost of living in Abu Dhabi has gone high and ask if your pay can be hiked to commensurate it. I dont think there's anything wrong in asking.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Joseph433 said:


> Well unless you sign the offer letter and return it, its not considered a valid contract. Say you did some 'research' and found that the cost of living in Abu Dhabi has gone high and ask if your pay can be hiked to commensurate it. I dont think there's anything wrong in asking.


Depending on who you are asking and how much of a pay hike you are looking for....


----------



## Sandscorpion

Lambs to the slaughter RIP!

Some interesting reading here. Who knows if it is true or not but everything has to be read when considering a move.

*Google "The dark side of Dubai - Johann Hari - Commentators - The Independent"*

Off back to "Blighty" soon but and I am figuring it will be no better there!


----------



## fuelman407

Bounty Hunter said:


> Depending on who you are asking and how much of a pay hike you are looking for....


Good luck on trying to get a pay hike! Think their pay scales are pretty much set! Yes, the cost of living is higher in Abu Dhabi (from what I can see online). The big question is do I want to drive back and forth from Dubai everyday? When I get there will drive to Dubai and see how it is. Would really like to live in Dubai due to the lower housing costs, but will see!


----------



## flfl

thanks a lot for all that give me advise, about live dubai , if you live at dubai entrance in area called gabl ali it will me about 80 kilometer to abu dhabi airport but due to many people do the same thing it will be a high traffic at entrance of the 2cities if u can drive every day for more than 2hours ,ok do it


----------



## Joseph433

flfl said:


> thanks a lot for all that give me advise, about live dubai , if you live at dubai entrance in area called gabl ali it will me about 80 kilometer to abu dhabi airport but due to many people do the same thing it will be a high traffic at entrance of the 2cities if u can drive every day for more than 2hours ,ok do it


A lot of people drive down from Dubai Jebel Ali everyday, not only do you get better deals for the money you spent, but even the facilities like swimming pools, gyms, restaurants and supermarkets are at close proximity. But putting up with the daily traffic that comes and leaves back everyday, is a tall order. You tend to get fed up of it unless four or five people working in the same organization share a car and take turn everyday in driving .


----------



## sunny9208

Bounty Hunter said:


> So are you there now? May 2011?!?! You must be very frustrated...


ya still here in al ain working in another power compony, but worked on F-16 Mirage for 15 years, and seem just wasted  after ammroc interview 

not frustrated as here r many other ruptued aviation componies to try .

when u r going to join ammroc, wellcome in advance to al ain (if deployed here) 

takecare


----------



## 1skyhigh1

irishman66 said:


> I am being offered a job with AMMROC no details yet, does anyone have any information or opinions on AMMROC?


I signed a job offer in jan.2012. spent $400.00 getting paperwork attested, sent to AMMROC HR, did not hear anything back from them for 2 months. quit my current job. traveled to UAE. called their HR after arriving was told the job was no longer available


----------



## flfl

sorry for what happend - but tell me you go to abu dhabi after calling from ammroc or you go there by your self


----------



## sunny9208

1skyhigh1 said:


> I signed a job offer in jan.2012. spent $400.00 getting paperwork attested, sent to AMMROC HR, did not hear anything back from them for 2 months. quit my current job. traveled to UAE. called their HR after arriving was told the job was no longer available


Sorry for that man, but i think they have reassessed their plan for 2012 and stop process of many cases till 2013 

wish u good luck in search of job 

TC


----------



## fuelman407

Hello,
Ammroc sent my airline E-ticket today and will be at Abu Dhabi on 15 July. Once there, I will have first hand information to pass to others curious about things.


----------



## Sandscorpion

Looking forward to fuelman407's on the ground report when he arrives there on the 15th July. We can all follow his process on arrival.

........................................................................


----------



## flfl

congratulations have a nice trip , they send u also the hotel booking and i ask them before the transportaion for the first period they tell me to rent a car or use any other way and ammroc dosn't pay any bounes for this ,have a nice stay in uae and tell us about your opinion and feelings of this company


----------



## irishman66

1skyhigh1 said:


> I signed a job offer in jan.2012. spent $400.00 getting paperwork attested, sent to AMMROC HR, did not hear anything back from them for 2 months. quit my current job. traveled to UAE. called their HR after arriving was told the job was no longer available


So did you travel to Abu Dhabi on their instructions or did you just turn up and call them?


----------



## chucktownmo

fuelman407 said:


> Hello,
> Ammroc sent my airline E-ticket today and will be at Abu Dhabi on 15 July. Once there, I will have first hand information to pass to others curious about things.


I will be flying out on the 15th too, good luck bro.


----------



## 1skyhigh1

irishman66 said:


> So did you travel to Abu Dhabi on their instructions or did you just turn up and call them?


Bought a ticket, quit my job and came over. Found out they really were not being up front about things. once I got here after a few emails sara replied that due to customer demands their job vacancies are always changing. then she went on to tell me I did not have enough military experience. the job offer I signed was senior supervisor of the Piaggio platform. they must have found someone with more qualifications. Glad i am here found a nice apt, met some great people and looking for a job


----------



## 1skyhigh1

Joseph433 said:


> Well unless you sign the offer letter and return it, its not considered a valid contract. Say you did some 'research' and found that the cost of living in Abu Dhabi has gone high and ask if your pay can be hiked to commensurate it. I dont think there's anything wrong in asking.


The signed job offer might as well be used to blow your nose.


----------



## Bluemac34

Hi All; got my clearance yesterday, fly out on the 5th August.
things going quickly now.


----------



## Sandscorpion

Those of you interested look at pprune (Middle East Portion) . It does not have AMMROC but it does have alot of info about working in this area especially the UAE and AUH..


----------



## fuelman407

chucktownmo said:


> I will be flying out on the 15th too, good luck bro.


Yep！Great! Staying at the Park Inn (Radisson). Looks like a nice place. Will have to make a decision about after the 30 days there. Do I stay there till the 90 days is up or do I rent a hotel-apartment. Will see once I am there. My wife will join me once I get my residence card, but Ramadan holiday will be then, so things my slow down on the processing. One word of warning, bring some good sunscreening product with you. LOL I arrive in Abu Dhabi airport after 2000hrs. Anxious to get this started! See you there!


----------



## Sandscorpion

Good luck to chucktownmo and fuelman! We wait for your feedback on here!


----------



## fuelman407

Sandscorpion said:


> Good luck to chucktownmo and fuelman! We wait for your feedback on here!


Okay! Will try to provide as mush info as I can! I know how it is waiting for informaton or searching for it. My email is [email protected], just incase! Take care!


----------



## Bluemac34

Good luck to you both,
Thanks for sunscreen info.
Will be there 5th August, apparently same hotel!
See you then
Mac


----------



## Sandscorpion

Thanks for the email address fuelman407. However I think this is going to inundate you with emails from people asking questions. If you can edit it I would take it out and accept questions via pm only lol!


----------



## fuelman407

Sandscorpion said:


> Thanks for the email address fuelman407. However I think this is going to inundate you with emails from people asking questions. If you can edit it I would take it out and accept questions via pm only lol!


I understand where you are coming from, but do not think there will be flood of folks wanting info about AMMROC. Wanted it to make it easy for others to contact me with questions! Since I have been on this site, only afew people have found this site so far. I am just so frustrated with the lack of information from anyone there that I am determined to make it better for others! Like I said in a earlier comment, want to start up a sponsership program there like we had in the military! It is not right to leave people hanging and not being able to plan for the move in a effective way. When a person signs the offer letter, the company should send out a package of infomation about the job, the area, and other things! Then, to have a point of contact to send emails to would be a big help. Will see if they will allow me to do this and maybe others will do the same. Let me know if I can help you when I get there! See ya!


----------



## Furball

Hi everyone

I'm a Brit based in UK at the moment but have just got my security clearance through last week. I'm hopefully going to be flying out to Dubai on the 12th August, I will be working at Minhad on the Hawks, just wondering if there are any other people starting out there on the Hawks about the same time as myself? I have been following this thread for some time and agree that there is not a lot of information from ammroc, I know I get the first month in a hotel but apart from that information is very scant about transport etc when I first get there. 

Thanks


----------



## fuelman407

Hi Furball,
Do not know much about your new location but yes, the flow of communication is poor. I get to Abu Dhabi tomorrow evening and will know more later. Good luck! I hope be able to improve the communication thing once I am there!


----------



## flfl

welcome to abu dhabi f.man , you are our guide there dont stop ur feed back about any info. you will be ammroc man later dont be like them in giving info. take care


----------



## 60guy

Fireball, I as well will be flying in from the US on the 12th to work on Hawks. Haven't been given any details as to where I'll be working. Looking forward to hearing more info from Fuelman in coming days.


----------



## fuelman407

flfl said:


> welcome to abu dhabi f.man , you are our guide there dont stop ur feed back about any info. you will be ammroc man later dont be like them in giving info. take care


Sure thing! Will do my best to let everyone know what I have experienced!


----------



## Furball

Hi fuel man thanks for your reply, look forward to your reports when you get out there! good luck with your move!


----------



## Furball

Hi 60guy see you out there hopefully! Do you know what exactly you will be doing out there on the Hawks?


----------



## 60guy

Furball said:


> Hi 60guy see you out there hopefully! Do you know what exactly you will be doing out there on the Hawks?


Not sure at this point. I interviewed in SC for a mechanic/crew chief on BlackHawks. My initial offer was as an instructor for Apaches. I have experience on both airframes, but more on Hawks. I have been an instructor for the Hawks, not the Apaches. Not sure if I'm going to be doing maintenance or instructing. Trying to get responses back from Sara. Looking forward to getting over and start working either way. I enjoy doing both, so I'll work either way.


----------



## fuelman407

60guy said:


> Not sure at this point. I interviewed in SC for a mechanic/crew chief on BlackHawks. My initial offer was as an instructor for Apaches. I have experience on both airframes, but more on Hawks. I have been an instructor for the Hawks, not the Apaches. Not sure if I'm going to be doing maintenance or instructing. Trying to get responses back from Sara. Looking forward to getting over and start working either way. I enjoy doing both, so I'll work either way.


HI, the lack of communication is my biggest complaint. Like I have told the others, I am leaving today to fly there. I will try my best to help anyone that has any questions. I know how it was for me. I will be the F-16 fuels instructor/curriculum developement. One thing I would tell you is that come here with only the things you can pack in your suitcase. Do not ship anything. I am in a different situation here in Saudi. I cannot store anything here so I had to ship somethings! With the relocation allowance they give, no need to send anything, just buy it as you need it. Good luck and if I can help you with anything let me know. See ya!
Steve


----------



## fuelman407

Hi everyone! Well, I am here and I have some advice for anyone flying into Abu Dhabi airport. First, when you get off the aircraft and walk to the passport control, do not go there and wait in line. They will first direct you to visa contral office. But they said just turn left and then right. I did and the line was a mile long. Every new person entering Abu Dhabi has to get a eye scan. But, once I waited 45 minutes (in line), I got to the eye scanner and he said I had to go to the visa office to get my formal copy of my visa first. So, I did that. Took about five minutes and then had to wait for the guy to do the scan. Was a goat rope and I only had a 2 hour flight from Saudi Arabia. I would hate to think if I had flown from the USA. On top of that, my flight was late leaving Saudi. By the time I was done with the visa office and passport control, I was ready to get my bags. This took me about 1 1/2 hours. So, when you get off the aircraft, go to the visa office first. Just walk past the passport control folks and stay to the right along the edge by the stairs. If your see many people in line, make a right past them and then left to the visa office. Then get your eye scan and then passport control. The driver was there still waiting for me! Great! He asked me if I wanted to get a sem card for my cell phone. The company (du | Emirates Integrated Telecommunications Company) is a pay as you go type system. The cost is 55 AED to start. They will need your passport and visa to make a copy. Very simple and you have a UAE phone number now. Think this is a good thing. The Park Inn is very close to the airport. I got there about 2230 hrs. A big American company was having a private party, closed to outsiders! So, the dinning room was closed, the bar was close to outsiders! The other dinning room was closed and the bar near the outdoor pool was available to order food and drinks, but the one guy manning it was so busy with customer drinks did not get service for 10 minutes so I left hungry. There is no fast food places near, so was just "SOL". The hotel front desk said they were sorry and suggested I use room service, but by then it was 2300 hrs and was tired. The prices for room service is a bit high, which, is normal for a hotel. There is no refrigerator in the room, but it is a small but nice room. Internet was easy to use for my laptop, here I am!! It is late and the driver will be here at 0900 hrs. Oh yes, one more thing. Tomorrow will be last day for a driver. If you want to get to work we will have to take a taxi everyday. Cannot get a UAE drivers license for about two weeks! So guess what!!!! They say the bus service is very good and cheap. I was told during my interview that I would get 30 days of transportation! NOT!!!!!!! Maybe things will be better in the morning!!! At least we get free breakfast buffet every day! That is something! One good meal! The prices to eat at the hotel will add up during the next 30 days! Just nothing close by! Taxi or bus to eat! WOW! Different! See you all later, bedtime now!


----------



## flfl

happy dreams , see u tomm. , take care about first impresion .


----------



## fixanything

Fuelman407 if you are staying in the Park Inn give Rm 524 a call and I can pass some more info on to you.


----------



## Sandscorpion

Fuelman407 Why can't you get a drivers license for two weeks? 

Do you not have a stateside driving license?

Looks like fixanything has some solutions. 

Interesting post by Fuelman407.


----------



## fuelman407

fixanything said:


> Fuelman407 if you are staying in the Park Inn give Rm 524 a call and I can pass some more info on to you.


Hi, okay! I just got back to the hotel now. WIll call it for you. Who is it and what do you want to say!
Steve


----------



## fuelman407

Sandscorpion said:


> Fuelman407 Why can't you get a drivers license for two weeks?
> 
> Do you not have a stateside driving license?
> 
> Looks like fixanything has some solutions.
> 
> Interesting post by Fuelman407.


Well, today was the first day with AMMROC. Was told there is a way to rent a car, but you have to do something or not do it! Go to a website: vip.com to rent a car, but you show them your stamped passport and not the work visa copy. They will not know you are not a visitor wanting to rent a car and not coming here on a work visa and the cost is 60 AED per day. Then once your residence visa comes in then you can change your status with them. Was an interesting day! A guy in HR got here in in June and gave us a "Welcome to AMMROC" handout with step by step things you will need to know. They are planning to email or mail this to new folks coming but have not started yet. It is very informative, wish I would of got it before I came. He said he would email me a copy. If I do get it I will attach it here. First day, they said that the driver would be at the hotel to pick me up at 9am, but did not show till 9:30am. We picked up others too. We were taken to AMMROC headquarters, issued a temporary ID badge and gathered in a waiting room. Waited about one hour there till Narmala came in with forms for us to fillout. THey need 24 passport pictures, so bring them with you before coming. Then, the driver took us into town to the medical clinic to take blood sample, talk to the doctor and Chest x-ray. That was it, just got back to the hotel at 1715 hrs. Tomorrow starts three days of company orientation and briefings! Boy, the heat will take your breath away! ha ha. A rep from the National Bank of Abu Dhabi will be there to assist you in opening a account with them. You can choose another bank, but you will have to do that on your own. THis was better! They will not split your pay to send it to the states or home bank. You pay must go to a bank here. You can utilize any of the local money transfer companies here! Will know more later! So far, so good.


----------



## Bluemac34

Cheers for info Steve.
Mac


----------



## Swig

*Things you need to know and bring with you.*

Passport photos - Bring no less than 40 

Any training records or certificates

Money - Save and bring with you as much as you can!

Comfortable Steel toe boots for those on the flight line the boots Ammroc provides suck.

When you get here make multiple color copies of everything (Passport, Visa, Resident Visa, Emirates ID Card, UAE Drivers Licence, etc...) Multiple places will require these copies.

While you are in Abu Dhabi if you are going else where such as Dubai or Al Ain be sure to get your UAE Drivers Licence before you leave it is easier that way.

Also be sure to try and take care of anything you can finance and HR wise before you leave Abu Dhabi so you will not have to travel back and forth.

If you want a rental car here be sure you tell them you are just on holiday you can go to any rental car place as long as you have a drivers licence from your country and a copy of your passport and the entry stamps on your passport. If you tell them you are here for work they will not give you a car.

Be Patient with everything here it is critical! 

Any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Sandscorpion

fuelman407 said:


> Well, today was the first day with AMMROC. Was told there is a way to rent a car, but you have to do something or not do it! Go to a website: vip.com to rent a car, but you show them your stamped passport and not the work visa copy. They will not know you are not a visitor wanting to rent a car and not coming here on a work visa and the cost is 60 AED per day. Then once your residence visa comes in then you can change your status with them. Was an interesting day! A guy in HR got here in in June and gave us a "Welcome to AMMROC" handout with step by step things you will need to know. They are planning to email or mail this to new folks coming but have not started yet. It is very informative, wish I would of got it before I came. He said he would email me a copy. If I do get it I will attach it here. First day, they said that the driver would be at the hotel to pick me up at 9am, but did not show till 9:30am. We picked up others too. We were taken to AMMROC headquarters, issued a temporary ID badge and gathered in a waiting room. Waited about one hour there till Narmala came in with forms for us to fillout. THey need 24 passport pictures, so bring them with you before coming. Then, the driver took us into town to the medical clinic to take blood sample, talk to the doctor and Chest x-ray. That was it, just got back to the hotel at 1715 hrs. Tomorrow starts three days of company orientation and briefings! Boy, the heat will take your breath away! ha ha. A rep from the National Bank of Abu Dhabi will be there to assist you in opening a account with them. You can choose another bank, but you will have to do that on your own. THis was better! They will not split your pay to send it to the states or home bank. You pay must go to a bank here. You can utilize any of the local money transfer companies here! Will know more later! So far, so good.



Good post again fuelman407. You quoted me then talked about a car So why can't you get a DL? Anyway sounds like a good day. It also sounds like they are very good once you are there. I think this will go a long way to reassure most folks and put them at at ease. Interesting to see what room 524 has to say. I am in a new job now and will follow what you say with great interest. The pay on offer sounds good but I am going to wait before I act. Maybe by then all the jobs will be filled and I will not get a look in any more after having said no them lol. Will follow this thread from here in the UK and hopefully I will get a real picture of how things work with them.


----------



## aitke12

I just got a Avionics Tech job offered there. My total package is 80K + 12K in bonuses.


----------



## fuelman407

Sandscorpion said:


> Good post again fuelman407. You quoted me then talked about a car So why can't you get a DL? Anyway sounds like a good day. It also sounds like they are very good once you are there. I think this will go a long way to reassure most folks and put them at at ease. Interesting to see what room 524 has to say. I am in a new job now and will follow what you say with great interest. The pay on offer sounds good but I am going to wait before I act. Maybe by then all the jobs will be filled and I will not get a look in any more after having said no them lol. Will follow this thread from here in the UK and hopefully I will get a real picture of how things work with them.


Hi, I do not think you should wait much longer. THey are hiring people left and right, might not have your job if you wait. I found a rental car with Hertz for $78.00 per week! Not bad. Just have to say I am a tourist and not on a work visa. The guy in room 524 was here for one week and is leaving due to a health problem. This is a growing company and will soon be the top aviation company in the gulf area. Think it over but do not wait too long. Have a good day!


----------



## flfl

thank you f.man for your info ,i ithink your cat rental offer os good if it is with wd insurance because i search for local companies i found 1900 aed per month with ins. ,any news about the contract have you read it , if u dont ,please read it carefuly about the duration of contract because ammroc sign for all these a/c to do maintenance for 2years renewable,have a nice stay


----------



## Sandscorpion

Swig said:


> Passport photos - Bring no less than 40
> 
> Any training records or certificates
> 
> *Money - Save and bring with you as much as you can!*
> 
> Comfortable Steel toe boots for those on the flight line the boots Ammroc provides suck.
> 
> Any other questions feel free to ask.


Save money and take it with you. Is this for setting up there?

I thought they are offering a relocation deal.

Do you have any knowledge of the 2 years contract duration the previous poster "flfl"is referring to?


----------



## flfl

the 2years cotract is the deal between ammroc and uae armed force for a/c maint., it is a renewable contract , i asked f.man our contract as employes is there any mention about our contract cancelation if ammroc loose its contract or it is mentioned clearly that our contract is open end without any restrictions


----------



## Swig

Save money and take it with you. Is this for setting up there? I thought they are offering a relocation deal.

Yes this is for setting up here, licences, food, etc... They do not give your relocation allowance to you until have finished your 90 day probationary period. You can request a Salary advance up to one month and a housing advance up to 6 months of your housing pay. These take time to get I have been waiting on a salary advance to put down the deposit on my apartment for over a week now. Once you put down a deposit on an apartment they will give you a letter to take to finance so you can request your housing advance for however much you need. Keep in mind here they make you pay for you apartment, flat, villa in a few checks...some places only allow 1 check others up to 6 checks.


Do you have any knowledge of the 2 years contract duration the previous poster "flfl"is referring to?

The 2 year contract is what you most likely signed your draft offer for not sure depends on what program you are coming over here to work and what your offer says. You will not receive your contract for quite awhile after you get here. There are guys that have been here for months and still haven't gotten their contracts.


----------



## fuelman407

flfl said:


> thank you f.man for your info ,i ithink your cat rental offer os good if it is with wd insurance because i search for local companies i found 1900 aed per month with ins. ,any news about the contract have you read it , if u dont ,please read it carefuly about the duration of contract because ammroc sign for all these a/c to do maintenance for 2years renewable,have a nice stay


Today was the first day of orientation meetings. The contract I am on is open ended! As long as I want to stay! This is a good thing. I plan to stay as long as I can. They are briefing us on the company and the policys and such things. Did the medical and finger printing for my residency visa. Medial was not much. Just talked to a doctor, he asked some medical questions about me health, blood taken, and a chest x-ray. After talking to others, I am for sure going to find a apartment in Dubai. Just all depends where your job will be at though! Will not know that till you get here. Like I said before, the handout they gave us answered many of my questions! They hope to get it out to others but do not count on it. Do not have a scanner or I would copy it and put it here. Sorry! Think AMMROC will be a very good company to build a future with. They are going places! If you have any questions, let me know. I went online to Expedia.com for a look at rental cars. Hertz had a sub-compact for $78 per week, that is not bad. We have two more days of orientation left and after we are done with that we are off for afew days to look for a place to live. Not bad! Take care!


----------



## Swig

Fuelman if you are looking in Dubai because you will be working at Minhad check out Motor City, Sports City, New Bridge, Fox Hill and Arabian Ranches. There are a few other places but those are the key ones. Sports City has multiple different buildings. I just started the grueling process of trying to get my housing allowance advance for the apartment I reserved in the Diamond building of Sports City. Most of the guys here have apartments at Motor City. 

Glad to hear it sounds like they have improved the process for you all. The people before my group had it horrible, my group had it bad we are still trying to sort things out, the group after us got through allot quickly and it seems like your group is moving right along good to hear.


----------



## aitke12

Swig said:


> Fuelman if you are looking in Dubai because you will be working at Minhad check out Motor City, Sports City, New Bridge, Fox Hill and Arabian Ranches. There are a few other places but those are the key ones. Sports City has multiple different buildings. I just started the grueling process of trying to get my housing allowance advance for the apartment I reserved in the Diamond building of Sports City. Most of the guys here have apartments at Motor City.
> 
> Glad to hear it sounds like they have improved the process for you all. The people before my group had it horrible, my group had it bad we are still trying to sort things out, the group after us got through allot quickly and it seems like your group is moving right along good to hear.



Swig 
I also will be looking at a place, Motor city peaked my intrest. with staying at the Marine Diamond 6, its near Skydive Center which i plan to do alot of. I saw that on Hertz you can rent a car unlimited mileage for about 120 a week. NTB. I might just lease a car though. I will be working on the F-16 program.


----------



## fuelman407

aitke12 said:


> Swig
> I also will be looking at a place, Motor city peaked my intrest. with staying at the Marine Diamond 6, its near Skydive Center which i plan to do alot of. I saw that on Hertz you can rent a car unlimited mileage for about 120 a week. NTB. I might just lease a car though. I will be working on the F-16 program.


Howdy! I will be the F-16 fuel instructor. Nice to see another F-16 person! Talked to a man that lives in Dubai and he said to look at the Dubai marina area, it is closer to Abu Dhabi. I was looking at Foxhill 6 area but he said that is about another 20 minutes further! So, need time to look at the situation and how the drive is. See ya!


----------



## aitke12

great let me know how the hunt goes. It probably be a month before I get over there. What airport are the jets flying out of?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Well now I am a little concerened. I went to the interview in Mar, emailed back and forth for several months, got my documents attested and sent, and now have been waiting since 8 Jun for my clearance and such. I did get an email from AMMROC saying that my security clearance has been applied for on the 14th of June. Now it has been one month or 23working days. Does anyone think it is a long wait? I am getting worried that my position has been cancelled or filled and now I am/will be really in a tight spot. I sold everything I own and now am just sitting here waiting to go. I don't have a TV, car, "borrowing internet", eating PB&J's and drinking water. I was told this process would be fairly quick and I did all this so I could be ready to go when the call came. Now what?!? If anyone is there and can find out anything, I would appreciated it. PM me and I'll give you my details.


----------



## aitke12

aitke12 said:


> great let me know how the hunt goes. It probably be a month before I get over there. What airport are the jets flying out of?


nm is the Dubai Airport.


----------



## Swig

aitke keep in mind that you can not buy a car until you can prove three months of residency...some places you can get around it if you are paying out right cash but if you are trying to get a loan of any sort you have to have 3 months of residency.


----------



## aitke12

Swig thanks for the info!


----------



## fuelman407

Bounty Hunter said:


> Well now I am a little concerened. I went to the interview in Mar, emailed back and forth for several months, got my documents attested and sent, and now have been waiting since 8 Jun for my clearance and such. I did get an email from AMMROC saying that my security clearance has been applied for on the 14th of June. Now it has been one month or 23working days. Does anyone think it is a long wait? I am getting worried that my position has been cancelled or filled and now I am/will be really in a tight spot. I sold everything I own and now am just sitting here waiting to go. I don't have a TV, car, "borrowing internet", eating PB&J's and drinking water. I was told this process would be fairly quick and I did all this so I could be ready to go when the call came. Now what?!? If anyone is there and can find out anything, I would appreciated it. PM me and I'll give you my details.


Hi! Sorry to here this! Yes, let me have your info and I will check things out for you. I will be working in the same building are Sara and can do that. Hang on there! There is a American here (Lee) working in HR and just got here in June. He is retired US Navy. So, let me have your name and I will see what is going on here! Hurry!
Steve


----------



## Sandscorpion

To flfl I also found this. It probably has a paragraph in your contract somewhere. Look at the contract that you received. It will have a contingency statement to that effect. All such contracts have one.

Abu Dhabi-based Advanced Military Maintenance, Repair and Overhaul Center (AMMROC) said it has won a Dh1.15 billion ($313 million) maintenance service contract from the UAE Armed Forces.

AMMROC is joint venture between Mubadala Aerospace, Sikorsky Aircraft Corporation and Lockheed Martin. 

As per the deal, the company will provide maintenance services for fixed and rotary aircraft for the General Headquarters (GHQ) of the UAE Armed Forces.

*This renewable agreement is for an initial period of 2 years*, after which the GHQ anticipates entering into a Performance Based Logistics (PBL) arrangement with AMMROC - a paradigm shift for supplying military aviation Maintenance, Repair and Overhaul (MRO) services in the UAE - facilitating efficiency improvements in delivering such services.

This agreement will enable the UAE Armed Forces to remain focused on the operation of their aircraft, while AMMROC will provide maintenance and repair services, streamlining various processes and optimizing manpower for the UAE Armed Forces. (source defaiya dot com)

With partners like Sikorsky AND Lockheed Martin I imagine it will get extended. The only issue would be for people who pass 60 years of age at contract renewal. There is procedure for foreigners to remain after 60.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

fuelman407 said:


> Hi! Sorry to here this! Yes, let me have your info and I will check things out for you. I will be working in the same building are Sara and can do that. Hang on there! There is a American here (Lee) working in HR and just got here in June. He is retired US Navy. So, let me have your name and I will see what is going on here! Hurry!
> Steve


Steve,

I am wondering if you found out anything or was it all bad news...I sent you a pm. If you need any more information, just email me [email protected]

I know you are getting medical stuff squared away for the next few days but hoepfully I will hear something from someone!!!

Tony


----------



## Sandscorpion

Everything has gone quiet. Let us hope it is a good indication that things are going well.

House hunting?

Checking out the housing and driving distance to Dubai?

Most the people posting are newly arrived individuals lets hope we get feedback on how the orientation went.

Bank account opening smooth?

Resident Visa timeline after arrival?


----------



## fuelman407

Sandscorpion said:


> Everything has gone quiet. Let us hope it is a good indication that things are going well.
> 
> House hunting?
> 
> Checking out the housing and driving distance to Dubai?
> 
> Most the people posting are newly arrived individuals lets hope we get feedback on how the orientation went.
> 
> Bank account opening smooth?
> 
> Resident Visa timeline after arrival?


Howdy! I cannot do any house hunting till I get a car. Cannot rent one right now because they have my passport still and without it you cannot rent. I am no hurry right now. Must wait till I can get my wife here. She is incharge of buying things for the house. Can't live in a empty apartment till she gets here. Will just have to stay in the hotel till she gets here. The bank rep was here the first day and bring a copy of your draft offer to give him, will speed up things. I am still waiting for my visa to come back so he can issue me a bank account. Should be in about a week of so more. AMMROC pays monthly on 25th of the month and the cutoff date for your pay is 15th of the month. So, if you get here after the 15th you will not get paid till the next month. The National Bank of Abu Dhabi is a good bank and has a lot to offer the customer. they will do car loans and loans up to 1.000,000 AED to do whatever you need. I want to think about using that to buy some property back in the USA, or at least some of it. Of course, they have the normal ATM cards and you can use it anywhere. Think the visa will be done in about two weeks after you get here but it could be long. Just have to be patient! Oh, and make a few color copies of your state drivers license. You will need it. You will give your drivers license to the driver, plus 160 AED, to have it translated to arabic for your UAE license. And when you get here. have the office here make 10 copies of your UAE Registration form. It will be needed later for your driver license also. You will get the form during one of your first outings with the driver to register for your residency card. Just some suggestions from other folks going through this too. The company does not tell you this info! I can see why things are taking so long or the lack of good feedback with you guys! things are very hectic here right now. Things will be better down the road but for now it is not a smooth process here now. I just finished my three days of orientations. For USAF maintenance folks it is nothing you have not heard before, but bear it and get through it. I finally met the Training Dept folks today. Finally! ha ha The AMMROC HQ building is too small for all the things going on there now. So when you get there to process in, you will sign for a daily badge. Use it to scan it to access the rest of the building. Walk past the model of the new Al Ain facility and go straight through the double doors. Off to the left is a small waiting area so hurry to get a seat. The dinning room is just passed the waiting room, small too. They have folks that will give you hot tea or coffee, no cost. We waited two hours before someone came with more forms to fillout. Just ask others that are there that are going through this too for advice. Words to remember: Go with the flow and ask questions. It will work out eventually. ha ha. But the end is worth it I think. This will be a top notice company and glad I am part of it now. Ask me and I will try to answer. See ya!


----------



## fuelman407

aitke12 said:


> Swig
> I also will be looking at a place, Motor city peaked my intrest. with staying at the Marine Diamond 6, its near Skydive Center which i plan to do alot of. I saw that on Hertz you can rent a car unlimited mileage for about 120 a week. NTB. I might just lease a car though. I will be working on the F-16 program.


Yes, I talked to two guys today working on the C-17 program. They both are living in Motor City and are paying in the low 50's and the drive takes them about 45 min. Sounds good. There are places near the airport for about the same in Khalifa City A. I have not looked at them yet but will. Abu Dhabi does not offer the same lifestyle as Dubai does. It is semi quite here and does not have the amount of big stores or other things compared to Dubai. The base for F-16's is alittle further away from Dubai. So will have to check that out too. For now, I will be at the HQ building but will end up at the base down the road. Suggestion, if you rent a car, do it before you hand over your passport to them. Tell the rental company you are a tourist and do not let them see your work visa paper or tell them you are here to work. If you do that they will not rent to you unless you have your residency card. I am stuck now till I get it! Wish I would of known. We are isolated here. Must take a taxi, a bus or others at AMMROC in the hotels that do have a car. Just got back from the closest mall and it cost me 64 AED for a round trip. NOT doing that again. They should have a bus to get to work and back, but they leave it up to you to get back to the hotel. Talk to you later.


----------



## fuelman407

Bounty Hunter said:


> Steve,
> 
> I am wondering if you found out anything or was it all bad news...I sent you a pm. If you need any more information, just email me [email protected]
> 
> I know you are getting medical stuff squared away for the next few days but hoepfully I will hear something from someone!!!
> 
> Tony


Tony! I talked to Lee today about your case and you are still set to come but please give them alittle more time! Just let them do what they will do and try not to email them about it too much! Not what you wanted to hear! Sorry! They will not forget you! Promise! Hang in there! Hope you can!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

fuelman407 said:


> Tony! I talked to Lee today about your case and you are still set to come but please give them alittle more time! Just let them do what they will do and try not to email them about it too much! Not what you wanted to hear! Sorry! They will not forget you! Promise! Hang in there! Hope you can!


Yea, thanks for the info! I git a hold of Sara and she said it is all good on their end, just have to wait it out for the clearance to go through. I guess after hearing that, I am feeling a little better...I was just worried that my job had been given to someone else!

Thanks Steve!!!


----------



## Chao_aveos

If it may help, I'm in the same situation as you Bounty Hunter and I submitted my papers on the 25th of May and have been told that the security clearance would take between 2 to 5 weeks. But I have some inside news that this process has been taking more then usal there is more than 100 person that Ammroc wants to hire that are in the pipe line waiting for security clearance.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Chao_aveos said:


> If it may help, I'm in the same situation as you Bounty Hunter and I submitted my papers on the 25th of May and have been told that the security clearance would take between 2 to 5 weeks. But I have some inside news that this process has been taking more then usal there is more than 100 person that Ammroc wants to hire that are in the pipe line waiting for security clearance.


Thanks Chao..I thought I had been waiting a long time since the 8th of June. I am not sure what you are up to but I have sold everything and am living with my parents until thie time comes for me to go. This...is a little akward...


----------



## Chao_aveos

I'm in the same boat as you, sold everything and waiting at my parents.


----------



## fuelman407

Bounty Hunter said:


> Yea, thanks for the info! I git a hold of Sara and she said it is all good on their end, just have to wait it out for the clearance to go through. I guess after hearing that, I am feeling a little better...I was just worried that my job had been given to someone else!
> 
> Thanks Steve!!!


Sure thing buddy! Hang in there! IT will come! I know how you feel though! I was about in the same position! But, I am here now! All will work out! Let me know when you are coming and I will look for you. The big problem here is the hotel situation and the transportation. The food in the hotel is the only thing around the hotel and it is not cheap. The breakfast buffet is free so I get my fill and lasts me for the day! So let me know when you are coming. See ya!
Steve


----------



## fuelman407

Chao_aveos said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, sold everything and waiting at my parents.


Hi! I am here now. Just hang in there! They are very slow about things right now! Just have patience. Ease for me to say, I know how it was with me.


----------



## Chao_aveos

Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## fuelman407

Chao_aveos said:


> If it may help, I'm in the same situation as you Bounty Hunter and I submitted my papers on the 25th of May and have been told that the security clearance would take between 2 to 5 weeks. But I have some inside news that this process has been taking more then usal there is more than 100 person that Ammroc wants to hire that are in the pipe line waiting for security clearance.


Yep, that is right. And they are not done hiring yet. They have many more jobs to fill. AMMROC just needs to get the process better.


----------



## Sandscorpion

If you stay on at the hotel how much is it a night?

Do they give the company discount?

While all this is going on how much is a pint of Guinness in the bar?

It would be interesting to see some idea of what sort of money we have to take from the UK /USA to survive until you get your relocation and advance of housing allowance.

A sort of first 30 day in country expenditure list.....or maybe a second month if no housing is secured.

I remember one poster said save as much as you can and take it with you.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Sandscorpion said:


> If you stay on at the hotel how much is it a night?
> 
> Do they give the company discount?
> 
> While all this is going on how much is a pint of Guinness in the bar?
> 
> It would be interesting to see some idea of what sort of money we have to take from the UK /USA to survive until you get your relocation and advance of housing allowance.
> 
> A sort of first 30 day in country expenditure list.....or maybe a second month if no housing is secured.
> 
> I remember one poster said save as much as you can and take it with you.


Yea, I heard that too...I am rollin in with about $5K in pocket. It's not like I am high roller, just don't want to get caught without $ foir anything. Yep, I have been saving for a while!


----------



## BlackHawk

*Relocation?*



Swig said:


> Save money and take it with you. Is this for setting up there? I thought they are offering a relocation deal.
> 
> Yes this is for setting up here, licences, food, etc... They do not give your relocation allowance to you until have finished your 90 day probationary period. You can request a Salary advance up to one month and a housing advance up to 6 months of your housing pay. These take time to get I have been waiting on a salary advance to put down the deposit on my apartment for over a week now. Once you put down a deposit on an apartment they will give you a letter to take to finance so you can request your housing advance for however much you need. Keep in mind here they make you pay for you apartment, flat, villa in a few checks...some places only allow 1 check others up to 6 checks.
> 
> 
> Do you have any knowledge of the 2 years contract duration the previous poster "flfl"is referring to?
> 
> The 2 year contract is what you most likely signed your draft offer for not sure depends on what program you are coming over here to work and what your offer says. You will not receive your contract for quite awhile after you get here. There are guys that have been here for months and still haven't gotten their contracts.


What relocation? I've heard so many conflicting stories. From the horse's mouth, there is no relocation assistance. Did they tell you that they will be giving you relo money? If so, how much is it if you don't mind sharing? Are you a level J or higher? Maybe that would explain why you are getting relo.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

BlackHawk said:


> What relocation? I've heard so many conflicting stories. From the horse's mouth, there is no relocation assistance. Did they tell you that they will be giving you relo money? If so, how much is it if you don't mind sharing? Are you a level J or higher? Maybe that would explain why you are getting relo.


Blackhawk,

I have also heard that there is no relocation money. I am not sure what everyone is talking about unless they are getting the advance pay mixed up and calling it a relocation stipend. I was hired in a not "J or higher grade" so I will not be getting the tons of "bennies" that they will be getting hence the money in the pocket upon arrival. I know it is not a lot, but it is something to get me by until the pay checks start. Man...good luck with that. What grade did you get hired in? Mine is a "H" grade.


----------



## fuelman407

Sandscorpion said:


> If you stay on at the hotel how much is it a night?
> 
> Do they give the company discount?
> 
> While all this is going on how much is a pint of Guinness in the bar?
> 
> It would be interesting to see some idea of what sort of money we have to take from the UK /USA to survive until you get your relocation and advance of housing allowance.
> 
> A sort of first 30 day in country expenditure list.....or maybe a second month if no housing is secured.
> 
> I remember one poster said save as much as you can and take it with you.


Hi, Well everyone is different. For me I am trying to save money while here, but it is hard to do when you first get here. The hotel is paid for by the company. I get a free breakfast buffet, this is very good! AMMROC has a small dinning area there but I do not eat there, too full from breakfast. It costs 25 AED, everyone I have talked to says it is good! Now, the problem is when you get back to the hotel. There is no place to walk to from the hotel to get anything cheaper to eat. So, you are stuck here. Last night I ate in the restaurant at the hotel and it cost me 155 AED. The costs range from 55 to over 100 AED per meal. If you like a beer it will cost 28 AED per beer. I am not a big drinker but when coming from Saudi, I had to have one! I have not been here long enough to know if you can buy it from somewhere yet. What others have said is true about getting an advance of your pay for housing. I am waiting to rent anything yet till my wife comes over. She will need to help me with that! I plan to stay at the hotel till then. Plus, after 90 days will get money for buying things here. So, I will wait till then. That is just me though. You or others may want to do things different. I am just focusing on getting things done with the processing and the job.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

fuelman407 said:


> Hi, Well everyone is different. For me I am trying to save money while here, but it is hard to do when you first get here. The hotel is paid for by the company. I get a free breakfast buffet, this is very good! AMMROC has a small dinning area there but I do not eat there, too full from breakfast. It costs 25 AED, everyone I have talked to says it is good! Now, the problem is when you get back to the hotel. There is no place to walk to from the hotel to get anything cheaper to eat. So, you are stuck here. Last night I ate in the restaurant at the hotel and it cost me 155 AED. The costs range from 55 to over 100 AED per meal. If you like a beer it will cost 28 AED per beer. I am not a big drinker but when coming from Saudi, I had to have one! I have not been here long enough to know if you can buy it from somewhere yet. What others have said is true about getting an advance of your pay for housing. I am waiting to rent anything yet till my wife comes over. She will need to help me with that! I plan to stay at the hotel till then. Plus, after 90 days will get money for buying things here. So, I will wait till then. That is just me though. You or others may want to do things different. I am just focusing on getting things done with the processing and the job.


So I take it you got hired in a grade higher than "H"? You mentioned "after 90 days, you will get money for buying things here." Is that this mysterious relocation stipend that I am hearing so much about?


----------



## Sandscorpion

fuelman407 said:


> Hi, Well everyone is different. For me I am trying to save money while here, but it is hard to do when you first get here. The hotel is paid for by the company. I get a free breakfast buffet, this is very good! AMMROC has a small dinning area there but I do not eat there, too full from breakfast. It costs 25 AED, everyone I have talked to says it is good! Now, the problem is when you get back to the hotel. There is no place to walk to from the hotel to get anything cheaper to eat. So, you are stuck here. Last night I ate in the restaurant at the hotel and it cost me 155 AED. The costs range from 55 to over 100 AED per meal. If you like a beer it will cost 28 AED per beer. I am not a big drinker but when coming from Saudi, I had to have one! I have not been here long enough to know if you can buy it from somewhere yet. What others have said is true about getting an advance of your pay for housing. I am waiting to rent anything yet till my wife comes over. She will need to help me with that! I plan to stay at the hotel till then. Plus, after 90 days will get money for buying things here. So, I will wait till then. That is just me though. You or others may want to do things different. I am just focusing on getting things done with the processing and the job.


So Far then:
Hotel free 30 days.
Breakfast Free
AMMROC Lunch 25 AED
Dinner 55-100 AED
Car hire from Hertz 89 AED per day Yaris or similar (Includes CDW Hertz Wsite)
Beer 1 a day 28 AED
Hotel 1 day 425AED per day After the 30 days. Includes Breakfast

If you arrive after 15th of the month need to go to the 25th following month for your paycheck.

Salary advance after a while to assist in expenses housing deposit.
Money to buy things after 90 days 25,000 AED.

*Maybe people can add to the prices above and we can add to the base*. For me this would be approx 242 AED per day (lunch+car+dinner+1beer) About $60 dollars a day. After 30 days add $110 (425AED) per day to stay on at the same hotel or rent a place. More than doable on a salary between 28,000 - 31,000AED per month).


----------



## aitke12

Thanks for that info!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Sandscorpion said:


> So Far then:
> Hotel free 30 days.
> Breakfast Free
> AMMROC Lunch 25 AED
> Dinner 55-100 AED
> Car hire from Hertz 89 AED per day Yaris or similar (Includes CDW Hertz Wsite)
> Beer 1 a day 28 AED
> Hotel 1 day 425AED per day After the 30 days. Includes Breakfast
> 
> If you arrive after 15th of the month need to go to the 25th following month for your paycheck.
> 
> Salary advance after a while to assist in expenses housing deposit.
> Money to buy things after 90 days 25,000 AED.
> 
> *Maybe people can add to the prices above and we can add to the base*. For me this would be approx 242 AED per day (lunch+car+dinner+1beer) About $60 dollars a day. After 30 days add $110 (425AED) per day to stay on at the same hotel or rent a place. More than doable on a salary between 28,000 - 31,000AED per month).


SandScorpion,

From reading your post, it sounds like you are going to get some sort of relocation stipend as well. If not, where did you come up with "money to buy things after 90 days 25,000 AED"?


----------



## fuelman407

Bounty Hunter said:


> So I take it you got hired in a grade higher than "H"? You mentioned "after 90 days, you will get money for buying things here." Is that this mysterious relocation stipend that I am hearing so much about?


I am at the J level. whatever that means! It depends on your pay level I think. but, look at your draft offer and see if you have the extra money for relocation. Keep intouch.
Steve


----------



## Sandscorpion

Bountyhunter. The main purpose of the post was to see what daily expenses would be.

The sum was on an original offer made. If you see the post I say "I would need" I am not there yet I am still chewing it over. I am calculating the affordability of it all as I currently have a pretty good job. I know people who had sums up to 39,000AED on their offers. I placed the only figure that I had seen on there as a base. So far I have heard from 0 AED all the way to 39000AED. I am more interested in the expenses that I /we will have on arrival. This will tell me how much cash I should bring or not bring!


----------



## fuelman407

Sandscorpion said:


> Bountyhunter. The main purpose of the post was to see what daily expenses would be.
> 
> The sum was on an original offer made. If you see the post I say "I would need" I am not there yet I am still chewing it over. I am calculating the affordability of it all as I currently have a pretty good job. I know people who had sums up to 39,000AED on their offers. I placed the only figure that I had seen on there as a base. So far I have heard from 0 AED all the way to 39000AED. I am more interested in the expenses that I /we will have on arrival. This will tell me how much cash I should bring or not bring!


I would think this over hard! Remember, the money here you do not pay taxes on. The least you will make here is $80K if a mechanic and years experience with aircraft. The quality of life here is very good and safe. But, you have to weigh the pros and cons. If you have a good paying job, family members near, and a good place to stay, you might consider staying there! Everyone has to make that decision and for me it was a easy decision to come here. This company will be a big player in the Gulf region for avaition! If you want to come a be a part of it then make the move, if not, enjoy what you have in the USA. Bottom line, I do this for the money! Sure, I miss the USA and being in touch with family. But, we all have to do things that is best for you! I think it will be a good move for you! Come here, save some money and stay as long as you want till you are ready to move on! I plan to stay here till I am ready for retirement. This is not for everyone! Depends how adventureous you are. Okay! Hang in there! see ya!
Steve


----------



## Sandscorpion

Good advice Fuelman. Mubadala own just about everything out there (and in Europe for that matter). The jobs will continue to grow in that region. The advantage you have getting in early is you will have access to the higher paid jobs and management jobs in the future. My mind is almost made up. Then I join the waiting game line! Oh yes and thanks most of the daily expenses intel that I summarized there come from your posts. DON'T STOP Posting please!


----------



## Swig

It all depends on your offer whether you are getting re-location allowance or not. I was not hired on a J or higher but after the 90 days I get 20,000 AED that I do not have to pay back.

Fuel man I was one of the C-17 guys that you talked to, If your looking for some food out on Yas Island for cheap go to Ikea you can either go up stairs and get Meatballs, Really good Salmon, a giant plate of schwarma, salads and a few other choices for a really good price. Or you can go right by the check out lanes and they have normal sized schwarma wraps with fries for 5 AED a piece. They also have hot dogs and ice cream.


----------



## Sandscorpion

fuelman407 said:


> I am at the J level. whatever that means! It depends on your pay level I think. but, look at your draft offer and see if you have the extra money for relocation. Keep intouch.
> Steve


My research indicates that it (J) means that you are at the higher end of the food chain for both salary and relocation assistance sum! lol


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Swig said:


> It all depends on your offer whether you are getting re-location allowance or not. I was not hired on a J or higher but after the 90 days I get 20,000 AED that I do not have to pay back.
> 
> Fuel man I was one of the C-17 guys that you talked to, If your looking for some food out on Yas Island for cheap go to Ikea you can either go up stairs and get Meatballs, Really good Salmon, a giant plate of schwarma, salads and a few other choices for a really good price. Or you can go right by the check out lanes and they have normal sized schwarma wraps with fries for 5 AED a piece. They also have hot dogs and ice cream.


Swig,

Are you there now? What pay grade did you get picked up as? I only ask because you mention getting 20K after the 90 days that you do not have to pay back. Does everyone get it? Please, pm me if you want or post here; I am very interested to learn about it!


----------



## aero55

fuelman407 said:


> Yes, I talked to two guys today working on the C-17 program. They both are living in Motor City and are paying in the low 50's and the drive takes them about 45 min. Sounds good. There are places near the airport for about the same in Khalifa City A. I have not looked at them yet but will. Abu Dhabi does not offer the same lifestyle as Dubai does. It is semi quite here and does not have the amount of big stores or other things compared to Dubai. The base for F-16's is alittle further away from Dubai. So will have to check that out too. For now, I will be at the HQ building but will end up at the base down the road. Suggestion, if you rent a car, do it before you hand over your passport to them. Tell the rental company you are a tourist and do not let them see your work visa paper or tell them you are here to work. If you do that they will not rent to you unless you have your residency card. I am stuck now till I get it! Wish I would of known. We are isolated here. Must take a taxi, a bus or others at AMMROC in the hotels that do have a car. Just got back from the closest mall and it cost me 64 AED for a round trip. NOT doing that again. They should have a bus to get to work and back, but they leave it up to you to get back to the hotel. Talk to you later.



Guys 

I will be joining AMMROC by 10th August and presetly employed in Dubai. Just finishing my notice period from current company. Looking to drive from Dubai (Arabian ranches/sports city) to AMMROC HQ as me and my family very much interested in staying in Dubai. 

Will be interested in looking for people who can join and do car pooling/sharing back and forth AMMROC HQ.


----------



## fuelman407

Bounty Hunter said:


> Swig,
> 
> Are you there now? What pay grade did you get picked up as? I only ask because you mention getting 20K after the 90 days that you do not have to pay back. Does everyone get it? Please, pm me if you want or post here; I am very interested to learn about it!


Hi, I do not want to miss lead you on this! I do not know for sure! I do not want to get into the exact amount of money. I just do not know if all get it and that figure is not right! Sorry!


----------



## Sandscorpion

fuelman407 said:


> Hi, I do not want to miss lead you on this! I do not know for sure! I do not want to get into the exact amount of money. I just do not know if all get it and that figure is not right! Sorry!


Fuelman407 Different grades get different amounts. I think Swig is quoting his own rate that was on his offer letter for his grade.

Reading back through your posts which are always very informative I see you arrived in UAE this week. 
Interested in seeing what the social life holds there in terms of other expats during the first few weeks of settling in.

What are weekends like there? 
Much to do?


----------



## BlackHawk

Based on my research, different platforms pay different amounts. And only the J grade and higher get the family package, which includes annual return trip home for entire family, relo money, a salary of at least 11K USD more than the H grade, and I believe some tuition assistance as well. Is there anyone on here that is being hired for the Black Hawk or Apache programs?


----------



## aero55

BlackHawk said:


> Based on my research, different platforms pay different amounts. And only the J grade and higher get the family package, which includes annual return trip home for entire family, relo money, a salary of at least 11K USD more than the H grade, and I believe some tuition assistance as well. Is there anyone on here that is being hired for the Black Hawk or Apache programs?



Yes you are right the family package (including education assistant) is for J and higher grades. The difference between H and J (or higher) grades is mainly education assistant and family tickets. 

Any one hired in Engineering/PMO department? I will be joining AMMROC HQ in engineering/PMO department mid August.


----------



## irishman66

BlackHawk said:


> Based on my research, different platforms pay different amounts. And only the J grade and higher get the family package, which includes annual return trip home for entire family, relo money, a salary of at least 11K USD more than the H grade, and I believe some tuition assistance as well. Is there anyone on here that is being hired for the Black Hawk or Apache programs?


I am coming out in a week onto the Blackhawk program and will be a J grade.


----------



## irishman66

aero55 said:


> Yes you are right the family package (including education assistant) is for J and higher grades. The difference between H and J (or higher) grades is mainly education assistant and family tickets.
> 
> Any one hired in Engineering/PMO department? I will be joining AMMROC HQ in engineering/PMO department mid August.


I will be in the PMO and fly out on 30th July.


----------



## aitke12

aitke12 said:


> nm is the Dubai Airport.


can anyone confirm this? im still confused.


----------



## BlackHawk

aero55 said:


> Yes you are right the family package (including education assistant) is for J and higher grades. The difference between H and J (or higher) grades is mainly education assistant and family tickets.
> 
> Any one hired in Engineering/PMO department? I will be joining AMMROC HQ in engineering/PMO department mid August.


Aero55,

What platform will you be supporting? I've been hired as an H grade but they have me in limbo as to whether I will support Black Hawk or Apaches. Do you mind sharing your grade?


----------



## BlackHawk

irishman66 said:


> I am coming out in a week onto the Blackhawk program and will be a J grade.


Funny, the program manager said that they don't have the contract yet for the Black Hawk, which is why they wanted to switch me over to the Apache one. As I understand, Global Aerospace Logistics currently has that maintenance contract, with the weaponization to be done by AMMROC late this year or early next. What is your job title Irishman? 

I'm also under the impression that different programs will be in different cities? Am I correct? Is the HQ located separate from the main MRO facility in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## aero55

I have seen the posts regarding accomodation and lifestyle. Well my views and few of the links below; 


Abu Dhai is developing but living in Dubai for the past 3 years, Dubai has western lifestyle with bars and pubs around which mainly people from western countries are looking for. There are more options in Dubai for being social and having enjoyable family weekend- having Malls (Emirates Mall, Dubai Mall, City center) and many other amusement places. 

Regarding accomodation ; 

As compare to Abu Dhabi more options and variety based upon one's taste and pocket. You can have one bedroom apartment from 35K to 100K or more based upon location and your taste. The only thing is drive to AMMROC which can be hectic if you are alone however many people do car pooling/sharing to drive back and forth to Abu Dhabi which can be an easy option to stay in Dubai with your family.


----------



## irishman66

BlackHawk said:


> Funny, the program manager said that they don't have the contract yet for the Black Hawk, which is why they wanted to switch me over to the Apache one. As I understand, Global Aerospace Logistics currently has that maintenance contract, with the weaponization to be done by AMMROC late this year or early next. What is your job title Irishman?
> 
> I'm also under the impression that different programs will be in different cities? Am I correct? Is the HQ located separate from the main MRO facility in Abu Dhabi?


I will be on the weaponisation program as Senior Engineer based in Abu Dhabi. I was under the impression that the MRO facility is in Al Ain.


----------



## fuelman407

Sandscorpion said:


> Fuelman407 Different grades get different amounts. I think Swig is quoting his own rate that was on his offer letter for his grade.
> 
> Reading back through your posts which are always very informative I see you arrived in UAE this week.
> Interested in seeing what the social life holds there in terms of other expats during the first few weeks of settling in.
> 
> What are weekends like there?
> Much to do?


Well, for one thing I am not much of the party type! If you want to drink in the hotel bar, it will cost you 28 AED for one beer and mixed drinks start at 50 and up. So, you will go broke in a short time. ha ha Not sure where you can get a six pack yet. I am the only American in this hotel, the others are from other countries and I do not mix with them. I just watch TV, swim, gym, and talk with the front desk folks! I know, sound boring but no car to sight see, only the shuttle bus that will take you into the city. We are stranded here. The formula 1 racetrack is across the street and they come out to practice after dark, when it is cooler. Can hear the engines pretty good from here! Once I get a car, I can set out and explore more. The Arabian Gulf waters around Abu Dhabi are so beautiful! Many different colors! There are beaches are many so bring the sun screen. Where we are at on the globe, the sun will burn you in 30 min. The grocery stores are full of both western food and arabic. Okay! hope that informs you about the weekends right now. I am new without a car! what does that tell you? lol, see ya!


----------



## fuelman407

irishman66 said:


> I will be on the weaponisation program as Senior Engineer based in Abu Dhabi. I was under the impression that the MRO facility is in Al Ain.


Hi, the Al Ain MRO facility will not be ready for about three years, still planning and approvals for the area there. for now, different platforms are at different bases. You will have to findout when you get here. Just read all my inputs! Have a great day! 
Steve


----------



## BlackHawk

irishman66 said:


> I will be on the weaponisation program as Senior Engineer based in Abu Dhabi. I was under the impression that the MRO facility is in Al Ain.


So if things work out you will probably be my Engineering Lead, as they hired me as an H grade engineer, while you, a J. That is, unless they switch me to the other program. So about the facility, Sara told me they are currently sharing space at the airport, with plans to move to Al Ain in a few years. Is the current site at the airport considered to be the HQ?


----------



## BlackHawk

fuelman407 said:


> Hi, the Al Ain MRO facility will not be ready for about three years, still planning and approvals for the area there. for now, different platforms are at different bases. You will have to findout when you get here. Just read all my inputs! Have a great day!
> Steve


Thanks for the info fuelman. Your inputs are insightful.


----------



## aero55

aero55 said:


> I have seen the posts regarding accomodation and lifestyle. Well my views and few of the links below;
> 
> 
> Abu Dhai is developing but living in Dubai for the past 3 years, Dubai has western lifestyle with bars and pubs around which mainly people from western countries are looking for. There are more options in Dubai for being social and having enjoyable family weekend- having Malls (Emirates Mall, Dubai Mall, City center) and many other amusement places.
> 
> Regarding accomodation ;
> 
> As compare to Abu Dhabi more options and variety based upon one's taste and pocket. You can have one bedroom apartment from 35K to 100K or more based upon location and your taste. The only thing is drive to AMMROC which can be hectic if you are alone however many people do car pooling/sharing to drive back and forth to Abu Dhabi which can be an easy option to stay in Dubai with your family.



forgot to add following ;


Following few sites can help you search the accomodation based upon area, size (1br or2br etc) and lease value you are looking for. Same sites can also be used for Abu Dhabi (just change the location on top and go to property for rent

Dubbizle 
bayut

Anything else you need to know just let me know.


----------



## irishman66

BlackHawk said:


> So if things work out you will probably be my Engineering Lead, as they hired me as an H grade engineer, while you, a J. That is, unless they switch me to the other program. So about the facility, Sara told me they are currently sharing space at the airport, with plans to move to Al Ain in a few years. Is the current site at the airport considered to be the HQ?


I really don't know what the plans are regarding the final location of the site, I have been told that the HQ is currently at the airport. I am hoping that all will become a lot clearer once I am on the ground.


----------



## aitke12

what Airport do the f-16's fly out of?


----------



## aero55

BlackHawk said:


> Aero55,
> 
> What platform will you be supporting? I've been hired as an H grade but they have me in limbo as to whether I will support Black Hawk or Apaches. Do you mind sharing your grade?



I am not sure which platform as they did not tell me specifically. As my assignment will be in Engineeiring/PMO department mainly on Avionics/Electronics MRO support to UAE/AMMROC fleets along with building new Al Ain Facilty in future so probably will be supporting any MRO engineering tasks. Joining as Senior/Lead Engineer in H grade. Probably few of you may be my bosses


----------



## BlackHawk

aero55 said:


> I am not sure which platform as they did not tell me specifically. As my assignment will be in Engineeiring/PMO department mainly on Avionics/Electronics MRO support to UAE/AMMROC fleets along with building new Al Ain Facilty in future so probably will be supporting any MRO engineering tasks. Joining as Senior/Lead Engineer in H grade. Probably few of you may be my bosses


If you are on the Hawks then it is probably going to be Irishman66 as he is a J grade. I'm so excited about this but hate being in limbo! Do you have experience working on hawks? Have you ever worked for Alsalam Aircraft in Riyadh (being that you are from Saudi)?


----------



## fuelman407

BlackHawk said:


> So if things work out you will probably be my Engineering Lead, as they hired me as an H grade engineer, while you, a J. That is, unless they switch me to the other program. So about the facility, Sara told me they are currently sharing space at the airport, with plans to move to Al Ain in a few years. Is the current site at the airport considered to be the HQ?


Hi, 
Yes, the AMMROC building at the airport is the HQ for now. The Al Ain site is several years off! Still in planning now. Much red tape there right now with things political. I am in the training department and the F-16 fuels instructor, so will not be working with you. But, will see me from time to time. Mine is not to reason why, just do or die! lol Just keep me informed when you are coming. I will be in the building, it is small for all that goes on there. If I can help with anything just let me know. 
Steve


----------



## BlackHawk

fuelman407 said:


> Hi,
> Yes, the AMMROC building at the airport is the HQ for now. The Al Ain site is several years off! Still in planning now. Much red tape there right now with things political. I am in the training department and the F-16 fuels instructor, so will not be working with you. But, will see me from time to time. Mine is not to reason why, just do or die! lol Just keep me informed when you are coming. I will be in the building, it is small for all that goes on there. If I can help with anything just let me know.
> Steve


Since you are there now tell AMMROC that they need more folks in HR! That way the communication will be more rapid.


----------



## Swig

Bounty Hunter said:


> Swig,
> 
> Are you there now? What pay grade did you get picked up as? I only ask because you mention getting 20K after the 90 days that you do not have to pay back. Does everyone get it? Please, pm me if you want or post here; I am very interested to learn about it!


Yes I am here now I work C-17's here in Dubai at Al Minhad. My pay grade is an XA not everyone gets the relocation money it all depends on your offer. Out of the guys and gals I came in with a few are getting it a few aren't. It just depends on your offer.


----------



## fuelman407

BlackHawk said:


> Since you are there now tell AMMROC that they need more folks in HR! That way the communication will be more rapid.


Once you get here and see where they work and the amount of folks they are working with now and the people they work with here, you will see why! They are in this building like sardines! Think things will be better one day! I understand where you are coming from, been there done that! Only thing that can be done is others helping! I got help from others while here! That has been the difference! So, I am passing it on! Sure you will too when you get here! Just try to be patient with things, easy for me to say now! But, it is true. The folks in HR are under so much stress right now with all that is going on. Imagine having 500 family members come to visit you at the last minute. You are trying to arrange so many things! If I can help just let me know. Have a great day!
Steve


----------



## irishman66

fuelman407 said:


> Once you get here and see where they work and the amount of folks they are working with now and the people they work with here, you will see why! They are in this building like sardines! Think things will be better one day! I understand where you are coming from, been there done that! Only thing that can be done is others helping! I got help from others while here! That has been the difference! So, I am passing it on! Sure you will too when you get here! Just try to be patient with things, easy for me to say now! But, it is true. The folks in HR are under so much stress right now with all that is going on. Imagine having 500 family members come to visit you at the last minute. You are trying to arrange so many things! If I can help just let me know. Have a great day!
> Steve


Hi, what is the dress code for the HQ building and what is the situation regarding company supplied IT?


----------



## fuelman407

irishman66 said:


> Hi, what is the dress code for the HQ building and what is the situation regarding company supplied IT?


Well, They will give you a form to fillout for your uniforms on your first day. They told me to put down the quantity of each I wanted. Then they will decide how many to give me, so I said five of each. They should just say how many the are willing to give me! Oh well! I will get a polo type shirt with the logo on it. It comes in a dark blue or white and the pants are a tan kakie. The folks working on the flightline will get coveralls and safety shoes! Still do not have anything yet, maybe this week. So, before you get your uniforms, it is up to you what to wear. I would not wear a T shirt and shorts, you get the picture. suggest you rent a car before the company takes it to get your residency card. If you do not say that you are here on a work visa and tell them you are here for a holiday, then you can rent a car. If they findout that you are on the work visa then they will not rent one to you.


----------



## irishman66

fuelman407 said:


> Well, They will give you a form to fillout for your uniforms on your first day. They told me to put down the quantity of each I wanted. Then they will decide how many to give me, so I said five of each. They should just say how many the are willing to give me! Oh well! I will get a polo type shirt with the logo on it. It comes in a dark blue or white and the pants are a tan kakie. The folks working on the flightline will get coveralls and safety shoes! Still do not have anything yet, maybe this week. So, before you get your uniforms, it is up to you what to wear. I would not wear a T shirt and shorts, you get the picture. suggest you rent a car before the company takes it to get your residency card. If you do not say that you are here on a work visa and tell them you are here for a holiday, then you can rent a car. If they findout that you are on the work visa then they will not rent one to you.


Thanks for that I wouldn't turn up in shorts, like you I spent time in KSA so I am more than aware of the cultural sensitivities. I will be based in the HQ so I guess it's polo shirts for me then must admit though I would rather wear my own clothes. Do they provide PCs?


----------



## fuelman407

irishman66 said:


> Thanks for that I wouldn't turn up in shorts, like you I spent time in KSA so I am more than aware of the cultural sensitivities. I will be based in the HQ so I guess it's polo shirts for me then must admit though I would rather wear my own clothes. Do they provide PCs?


Not sure! In the orientation they did say not to take AMMROC PC's home. Will see! You cannot have a cell phone with a camera in it. So, bring a cheap one or buy one like I did here for 69 AED. You will see how crowded it is in here! Let me know when you are coming.


----------



## irishman66

fuelman407 said:


> Not sure! In the orientation they did say not to take AMMROC PC's home. Will see! You cannot have a cell phone with a camera in it. So, bring a cheap one or buy one like I did here for 69 AED. You will see how crowded it is in here! Let me know when you are coming.


I arrive on the 30th July and am in the Park Inn on Yas island.


----------



## fuelman407

irishman66 said:


> I arrive on the 30th July and am in the Park Inn on Yas island.


I am in the Park Inn also, room 211. The hotel is very comfortable. They have two pools, share one with the other Radisson hotel next door. Both are Radisson but think this one is 3 stars and the other is higher. You can rent a car at the other one. The gym is very good. The only complaint I have is the cost of food here. The IKEA store is not far but too far to walk there, so you will have to take a short taxi ride there. They have a cafetria there. There is a mall not too far called Al Raha but do not go there. It is small and the food court does not have many places to eat in it. Plus, the taxi ride there and back will cost you 65 AED. They have a free shuttle to the big Abu Dhabi mall at 11:30 am and 3pm. With Ramadan only afew stores are open but they do have a good grocery store there called Abu Dhabi Co-op. but once you are done there you have a long wait for the bus. When you get here as them to have water in your room every day! That is a good thing. There will be some waiting for you, but you need more every day! The free breakfast buffet is very good and has alot of items on it, plus the will cook eggs or omlets for you too. Best meal of the day! That is a life saver for me. Suggest you eat a good breakfast and eat at AMMROC for 25AED. That is a good deal. Okay! will be looking for you. Are you sure about you getting here on 30th? They normally only travel folks on a sunday, which, is 29th. I have a friend flying in on 29th, Ryan Sheffield! He was with me in Saudi! Let me know and will be looking for you. Bye for now.
Steve


----------



## irishman66

fuelman407 said:


> I am in the Park Inn also, room 211. The hotel is very comfortable. They have two pools, share one with the other Radisson hotel next door. Both are Radisson but think this one is 3 stars and the other is higher. You can rent a car at the other one. The gym is very good. The only complaint I have is the cost of food here. The IKEA store is not far but too far to walk there, so you will have to take a short taxi ride there. They have a cafetria there. There is a mall not too far called Al Raha but do not go there. It is small and the food court does not have many places to eat in it. Plus, the taxi ride there and back will cost you 65 AED. They have a free shuttle to the big Abu Dhabi mall at 11:30 am and 3pm. With Ramadan only afew stores are open but they do have a good grocery store there called Abu Dhabi Co-op. but once you are done there you have a long wait for the bus. When you get here as them to have water in your room every day! That is a good thing. There will be some waiting for you, but you need more every day! The free breakfast buffet is very good and has alot of items on it, plus the will cook eggs or omlets for you too. Best meal of the day! That is a life saver for me. Suggest you eat a good breakfast and eat at AMMROC for 25AED. That is a good deal. Okay! will be looking for you. Are you sure about you getting here on 30th? They normally only travel folks on a sunday, which, is 29th. I have a friend flying in on 29th, Ryan Sheffield! He was with me in Saudi! Let me know and will be looking for you. Bye for now.
> Steve


Thanks for all the info, I am definitely on the 30th I arrive into Abu Dhabi at 19.15 so a nice long day. Did I see in one of your earlier posts that you are on LinkedIn if so I will pm you my details and connect through that.


----------



## fuelman407

irishman66 said:


> Thanks for all the info, I am definitely on the 30th I arrive into Abu Dhabi at 19.15 so a nice long day. Did I see in one of your earlier posts that you are on LinkedIn if so I will pm you my details and connect through that.


Hi, I do not use LinkedIn. when you get to Abu Dhabi airport. Do not go directly to the passport control. You will have to go to the Visa Control office to get your orginal visa. the one AMMROC emailed you is the copy. Once you have that then you will go to a office for your eye scan. Then you can go to passport control. From there you will go to get your bags then off to customs, they did not check anything. The driver was there to greet me with a sign with AMMROC logo on it and your name. He will ask you if you want a new semi card for your cell phone, I did and it is easier this way and will cost you 55 AED, so hope you have some AED on you when you come. He will take you to the hotel, which is not far. May not be able to see you when you get it but will see you at AMMROC HQ the next day. The driver will be there by 9am but with me he did not show till 9:30 am. The Crown Plaza hotel is next door and there may be some folks that are there too! Okay, rest on the flight! it is a long one! wow! See ya
Steve


----------



## Bounty Hunter

fuelman407 said:


> Hi, I do not use LinkedIn. when you get to Abu Dhabi airport. Do not go directly to the passport control. You will have to go to the Visa Control office to get your orginal visa. the one AMMROC emailed you is the copy. Once you have that then you will go to a office for your eye scan. Then you can go to passport control. From there you will go to get your bags then off to customs, they did not check anything. The driver was there to greet me with a sign with AMMROC logo on it and your name. He will ask you if you want a new semi card for your cell phone, I did and it is easier this way and will cost you 55 AED, so hope you have some AED on you when you come. He will take you to the hotel, which is not far. May not be able to see you when you get it but will see you at AMMROC HQ the next day. The driver will be there by 9am but with me he did not show till 9:30 am. The Crown Plaza hotel is next door and there may be some folks that are there too! Okay, rest on the flight! it is a long one! wow! See ya
> Steve


Steve,

Not that I am there yet but really good to know information for my arrival upon UAE. I think with everything else that is/seems so confusing, this will be one less thing to have to wait on. Is the VISA control office located on the same side when we enter country? I mean before we have to get our passports stamed for entry into UAE. 55 AED? Is it cheaper to get them at the airport or out on the economy? Coming from the US, I don't think I will get a chance to find somewhere that can/will do the money exchange. 

Tony


----------



## fuelman407

Bounty Hunter said:


> Steve,
> 
> Not that I am there yet but really good to know information for my arrival upon UAE. I think with everything else that is/seems so confusing, this will be one less thing to have to wait on. Is the VISA control office located on the same side when we enter country? I mean before we have to get our passports stamed for entry into UAE. 55 AED? Is it cheaper to get them at the airport or out on the economy? Coming from the US, I don't think I will get a chance to find somewhere that can/will do the money exchange.
> 
> Tony


Hi, 
The visa control office is not far from the passport control. As you are coming off the aircraft, walk towards the passport control but do not go there. There are some stairs across the way from there and you keep walking (on the same level) along the small glass wall, on the left. You might see a large or small line of people waiting for the eye scan, you just past them, turn right, then go for about 10 feet and turn left. THe visa control office is facing a large waiting room with chairs. There will be two windows and give them you visa that AMMROC emailed you and wait there for afew minutes and they will bring you your original visa. At this time you can get inline for you eye scan now. After the eys scan you can go to passport control now. Once out of there, you go get you bags and go to customs, they probably will not ask to look at your bags. Then, walk to the terminal where the driver will be there with a smalll AMMROC sign with your name on it. He will as you if you want to buy a UAE sim card for your phone. I did! Like I said it will cost you 55 AED. There should be a ATM close by, not sure, I did not need it. Just ask the driver, he can tell you. Okay? Let me know when you are coming. Bye for now.
Steve


----------



## Sandscorpion

To Anyone on the ground there:

Now that the orientation is over how is the working day there?

Are the facilities good? (Offices, computers, environment)

Are you actually working now? Flightline? Office job?

Instructors....What are the students like?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Ho hum...it has been 34 days and I am still waiting for my clearance. I am thinking because it is the Holy month, things are moving along but not as we are used to. Sara has informed me that they are pushing somewhere up to 2000 applicants a day so it will take a while. I also heard that I should bring my own steel toe/saftey boots. For you guys already there, any fact to this? I hope all is going well for those that already have boots on the ground. Now just waiting for the rest of us to arrive...


----------



## 60guy

@ Bounty Hunter. I did see a post by Swig saying to bring your own steel toe boots because the ones provided were not very good. Good luck with the clearance issues, sure with Ramadan ongoing, has a little to do with delay.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

60guy said:


> @ Bounty Hunter. I did see a post by Swig saying to bring your own steel toe boots because the ones provided were not very good. Good luck with the clearance issues, sure with Ramadan ongoing, has a little to do with delay.


Thanks 60,

I thought I saw that somewhere but not sure where. Do you know something else about the clearance issues? Sounds like you are not telling the whole story....I sure would appriciate any insight; my family is already in Turkey and I am living in the garage with my parents just waiting (feeling very useless...)


----------



## fuelman407

Bounty Hunter said:


> Steve,
> 
> Not that I am there yet but really good to know information for my arrival upon UAE. I think with everything else that is/seems so confusing, this will be one less thing to have to wait on. Is the VISA control office located on the same side when we enter country? I mean before we have to get our passports stamed for entry into UAE. 55 AED? Is it cheaper to get them at the airport or out on the economy? Coming from the US, I don't think I will get a chance to find somewhere that can/will do the money exchange.
> 
> Tony


Tony, the visa office is near passport control. Get off the aircraft and walk with the others till you see passport control. About 50 feet infront of that there are some stairs but do not go down them. Stay to the left of them and walk till you hit the wall then turn right, walk about 25 feet and turn to the left and the visa office is on your left facing a large waiting room. There are two small windows, give them your visa that was emailed to you and wait about five minutes. They will get your orginal visa and then proceed back the same way. Just walk back the 25 feet but do not turn left, go straight to another office for your eye scan. Once that is done, now you can go to passport control. When you get your bags and are in the terminal area, look for a ATM to get some money. There is no ATM in the hotel. If you do not want to get a sim card for your phone right then okay! Any phone store in any mall will be able to provide you with one and remember, you will need a cell phone with no camera in it. So, if you do have one with it you can buy a new cell phone for cheap, I did, cost me AED 69. Okay! keep intouch!
Steve


----------



## Bounty Hunter

fuelman407 said:


> Tony, the visa office is near passport control. Get off the aircraft and walk with the others till you see passport control. About 50 feet infront of that there are some stairs but do not go down them. Stay to the left of them and walk till you hit the wall then turn right, walk about 25 feet and turn to the left and the visa office is on your left facing a large waiting room. There are two small windows, give them your visa that was emailed to you and wait about five minutes. They will get your orginal visa and then proceed back the same way. Just walk back the 25 feet but do not turn left, go straight to another office for your eye scan. Once that is done, now you can go to passport control. When you get your bags and are in the terminal area, look for a ATM to get some money. There is no ATM in the hotel. If you do not want to get a sim card for your phone right then okay! Any phone store in any mall will be able to provide you with one and remember, you will need a cell phone with no camera in it. So, if you do have one with it you can buy a new cell phone for cheap, I did, cost me AED 69. Okay! keep intouch!
> Steve


Steve,

What happens if I have a phone with a camera in it? Can I not bring it to work? What about leaving it in my locker while at work? Seems a very small detail that can be worked through. Resaon I ask is that I already have a GSM unlocked phone that I plan to take/bring with me. Now a days, almost every phone has a camera in it...Now just waiting for my paperwork to get emailed to me:confused2:


----------



## 60guy

Bounty Hunter said:


> Thanks 60,
> 
> I thought I saw that somewhere but not sure where. Do you know something else about the clearance issues? Sounds like you are not telling the whole story....I sure would appriciate any insight; my family is already in Turkey and I am living in the garage with my parents just waiting (feeling very useless...)


Have a few guys I worked with headed over next week for GAL. They were told if they didn't have their clearance done by Ramadan it would take longer than the 4 week average. I understand your frustrations. I was laid off by my previous employer when they found out that 4 other guys and myself had driven to South Carolina for interviews. I have been working odds and end jobs to make ends meet. Looking forward to heading over in 2 1/2 weeks myself. 

John


----------



## fuelman407

Bounty Hunter said:


> Steve,
> 
> What happens if I have a phone with a camera in it? Can I not bring it to work? What about leaving it in my locker while at work? Seems a very small detail that can be worked through. Resaon I ask is that I already have a GSM unlocked phone that I plan to take/bring with me. Now a days, almost every phone has a camera in it...Now just waiting for my paperwork to get emailed to me:confused2:


Sorry! will not work. You will be working on a UAE Air Force Base and when you step through the front gate you are subject to their rules. So, pay a cheap phone there or do it here! Sorry, I know that is not what you wanted to hear. Things are very slow with your recruiter due to the numbers they are dealing with! I know, was in your position too! Let me know if I can do anything.
Steve


----------



## hydrofix99

Thank you fuelman407 for all the excellent information, leaving one country to another can be difficult and you are making it seem extremely easy with details. The information actually helps keep the wives relaxed and know that the drections on how to do thing are easy to go thru with your assistanc. Thank you. How was the banking set up go? Do you believe that one bank is better to work with and how are fund able to be trasferred to one place and then send money home. You may not know yet.....what types of thing are allowed to be sent there? I like to bake and would like to mail banana bread, cookies and many other treats to there =-so are foods allowed to be sent? Do you have an idea on how much money should be taken to UAE in order to get a handle on setting things up. I have many questions and and if you don't mind answering we would appreciate. Thank you


----------



## Bounty Hunter

hydrofix99 said:


> Thank you fuelman407 for all the excellent information, leaving one country to another can be difficult and you are making it seem extremely easy with details. The information actually helps keep the wives relaxed and know that the drections on how to do thing are easy to go thru with your assistanc. Thank you. How was the banking set up go? Do you believe that one bank is better to work with and how are fund able to be trasferred to one place and then send money home. You may not know yet.....what types of thing are allowed to be sent there? I like to bake and would like to mail banana bread, cookies and many other treats to there =-so are foods allowed to be sent? Do you have an idea on how much money should be taken to UAE in order to get a handle on setting things up. I have many questions and and if you don't mind answering we would appreciate. Thank you


Take it from your handle you are a fellow bubble chaser! Glad to meet you. Are you or have you been recruted by AMMROC? I am here in Plano waiting for my clearance to go through so I can jump a jet and head over. What platform will you be working? Maybe we will get the chance to work together?

Tony


----------



## Bounty Hunter

fuelman407 said:


> Sorry! will not work. You will be working on a UAE Air Force Base and when you step through the front gate you are subject to their rules. So, pay a cheap phone there or do it here! Sorry, I know that is not what you wanted to hear. Things are very slow with your recruiter due to the numbers they are dealing with! I know, was in your position too! Let me know if I can do anything.
> Steve


Nothing I guess....I have ben led to believe that no one can rush this clearance process so I am at the mercy of the people that take care of the clearance's. So, get a cheapo phone with no camera? Got it. I also obtained a pair of steel toe boots on the fly (as I heard someone else was talking about them) Got it. Anything else I should "bring with"?

Tony


----------



## Sandscorpion

Bounty Hunter said:


> Nothing I guess....I have ben led to believe that no one can rush this clearance process so I am at the mercy of the people that take care of the clearance's. So, get a cheapo phone with no camera? Got it. I also obtained a pair of steel toe boots on the fly (as I heard someone else was talking about them) Got it. Anything else I should "bring with"?
> 
> Tony


Cheapo cell for work. Keep your other cell for outside work (Hotel safe) with another sim in it. It is only not allowed onto the military airbase. I cannot see them enforcing it on the local population!

Interested to see if one the new arrivals have actually started work there so we can get somefeedback on the working environment.


----------



## fuelman407

hydrofix99 said:


> Thank you fuelman407 for all the excellent information, leaving one country to another can be difficult and you are making it seem extremely easy with details. The information actually helps keep the wives relaxed and know that the drections on how to do thing are easy to go thru with your assistanc. Thank you. How was the banking set up go? Do you believe that one bank is better to work with and how are fund able to be trasferred to one place and then send money home. You may not know yet.....what types of thing are allowed to be sent there? I like to bake and would like to mail banana bread, cookies and many other treats to there =-so are foods allowed to be sent? Do you have an idea on how much money should be taken to UAE in order to get a handle on setting things up. I have many questions and and if you don't mind answering we would appreciate. Thank you


No，problems! I know what it felt like when I was waiting and little infol So, I am trying to help. The bank! The National Bank of Abu Dhabi will be there your first day. Will be helpful to make color copies of your passport now (10 copies) and bring with you. You will need them as you go here. The bank rep is Anand Chaumal and he is very helpful in many ways and I will get into that. You will not be able to have the company wire money to your bank in the USA. It has to go to a bank here. You will have to use one of the convienent money transfer companies, they are at the malls and other places. They are fast and easy to use. You will need your passport to send money to the states before you get your UAE ID card. But, the company will take it for your registration, I just got it back today (26 July) and I got here on 15 July. You will not be able to rent a car because of that fact. Once you get your passport back, it will have your UAE visa in it and you are good to go for a rental car. Yeppie!!!! Been stranded in the hotel and have been helped by some good folks that have a rental. There are two hotels here that AMMROC folks are in. You do not have a choice which one but think the Crown Plaza is a five star and the Park Inn is a three star, but it is very nice, very nice. The Park Inn (where I stay) shares the facilities with the five star hotel which is also a Radisson. they almost connected. So, you can use their pool also, but like the Park Inn pool better. Plus, you have access to both of their restaurants and the bar has a good size place to eat also. But you will pay between $14 to $35 for a meal. The draft beer can only be drank there in the bar and it costs $7.50 per glass. Good thing I do not drink much! LOL If you like to drink then you can go to one store and by a case for much less! Just save your money! LOL Let me get back to the bank. It is so easy and he will help you every step of the way! since you do not have a car to go to start a bank account with another bank, this is a good thing. He will also help you with a new car loan, interest rate is very good and they will do a automatic payment from your account each month! Plus, as a banker, he knows people with apartment rentals here. I wanted to live in Dubai, but with my work alittle southeast of the airport, driving for me is out of the question. Some do though, but not me. From the airbase I will be at it is 1 1/2 hour drive. My wife is Chinese and if I am at work I want to be located in a area that she can walk to! If you live near the airport, there is nothing close. So she would have to take a taxi and that is not good! The taxi is very good and all are marked the same, do not take a private car that says they are a taxi, only take the ones that are marked. It costs me 17 dirhams to work and 15 coming home to the hotel. The company pays you a travel allowance each month so they do not provide a bus to work for you. let me stop and put more on here for you. hold!


----------



## fuelman407

fuelman407 said:


> No，problems! I know what it felt like when I was waiting and little infol So, I am trying to help. The bank! The National Bank of Abu Dhabi will be there your first day. Will be helpful to make color copies of your passport now (10 copies) and bring with you. You will need them as you go here. The bank rep is Anand Chaumal and he is very helpful in many ways and I will get into that. You will not be able to have the company wire money to your bank in the USA. It has to go to a bank here. You will have to use one of the convienent money transfer companies, they are at the malls and other places. They are fast and easy to use. You will need your passport to send money to the states before you get your UAE ID card. But, the company will take it for your registration, I just got it back today (26 July) and I got here on 15 July. You will not be able to rent a car because of that fact. Once you get your passport back, it will have your UAE visa in it and you are good to go for a rental car. Yeppie!!!! Been stranded in the hotel and have been helped by some good folks that have a rental. There are two hotels here that AMMROC folks are in. You do not have a choice which one but think the Crown Plaza is a five star and the Park Inn is a three star, but it is very nice, very nice. The Park Inn (where I stay) shares the facilities with the five star hotel which is also a Radisson. they almost connected. So, you can use their pool also, but like the Park Inn pool better. Plus, you have access to both of their restaurants and the bar has a good size place to eat also. But you will pay between $14 to $35 for a meal. The draft beer can only be drank there in the bar and it costs $7.50 per glass. Good thing I do not drink much! LOL If you like to drink then you can go to one store and by a case for much less! Just save your money! LOL Let me get back to the bank. It is so easy and he will help you every step of the way! since you do not have a car to go to start a bank account with another bank, this is a good thing. He will also help you with a new car loan, interest rate is very good and they will do a automatic payment from your account each month! Plus, as a banker, he knows people with apartment rentals here. I wanted to live in Dubai, but with my work alittle southeast of the airport, driving for me is out of the question. Some do though, but not me. From the airbase I will be at it is 1 1/2 hour drive. My wife is Chinese and if I am at work I want to be located in a area that she can walk to! If you live near the airport, there is nothing close. So she would have to take a taxi and that is not good! The taxi is very good and all are marked the same, do not take a private car that says they are a taxi, only take the ones that are marked. It costs me 17 dirhams to work and 15 coming home to the hotel. The company pays you a travel allowance each month so they do not provide a bus to work for you. let me stop and put more on here for you. hold!


The C-17 guys have a good location for work, Dubai area so they will get housing for less and nicer too. At least for three years till they move to Al Ain. Then they will have to drive each day, not a bad road though. The banker will show me a two bedroom apartment in Abu Dhabi city near the bus station for 60,000 dirhams. Not bad! Even though the drive to work will be alittle more crowded, it will be better for my wife if she wants to get out to shop or eat. it is near a mall. Have to consider her needs too. I will want to pay a car and the bank will help me with that. Just go to the car dealer and pickout the car you want and they tell them that you will be using your bank and then they will work with them for the loan. By the way, make copies of your drivers license too. The driver will take yours to get it translated to arabic. when you go to get your finger prints to register for your UAE ID card, they will give you a copy of your registration paper. You MUST make no less than 10 copies of it for future use. You can get the copies in the HR office at work. Once you have found a apartment and a contract, take the contract to AMMROC finance office for a housing allowance advance. You can get up to 6 months. you will need a large amount of money for your apartment rent. You do not pay monthly like in the USA, but one big payment or two. And you have plenty of time to do this with the company. so it is up to you when you do it. All I can say is have plenty of patience. will seem very disorganized at first. I plan to bring my wife here at the 90 day point to get the relocation allowance at that time. Then she can shop for everything we will need for the apartment and she can look at the place too. got to go now. just ask if you need more info. see what I can do. bye for now


----------



## Swig

From my experience do not use Anan for your banking if you are moving outside of Abu Dhabi you can just as easily walk in to the bank and set it up your self. He may make the initial paperwork a little bit easier but it makes things allot harder later on when you are trying to get your cheques and bank cards. The housing advance from AMMROC can take up to 2 weeks to process and receive if you are not working at 'HQ keep this in mind. 

Do not even try to bring a camera phone on to the base they won't even let you in the gate. They do random phone searches as well so don't even bother sneaking one in it is not worth being deported over or the headache you will receive. 

Be patient when going on to the base some days you will get on in no time some day it make 20 minutes just depends on the gate guards mood.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Swig said:


> From my experience do not use Anan for your banking if you are moving outside of Abu Dhabi you can just as easily walk in to the bank and set it up your self. He may make the initial paperwork a little bit easier but it makes things allot harder later on when you are trying to get your cheques and bank cards. The housing advance from AMMROC can take up to 2 weeks to process and receive if you are not working at 'HQ keep this in mind.
> 
> Do not even try to bring a camera phone on to the base they won't even let you in the gate. They do random phone searches as well so don't even bother sneaking one in it is not worth being deported over or the headache you will receive.
> 
> Be patient when going on to the base some days you will get on in no time some day it make 20 minutes just depends on the gate guards mood.


Thanks Swig,

I saw what Sandscorpion wrote about the cell phones so I will just roll with a cheapo at work and keep the other one for "off-duty". As far as the banks go, I have heard and read that a bank representative comes into the hotel and sets it all up. I can only assume that this is the bank that AMMROC wants to deal with. Is this not the case? Is this bank only in Abu Dhabi? What other banks are there? I need to try and mirror a bank there in UAE with a bank in Turkey so I can do internal transfers for my wife and kids. Are there a lot of differnet banks to choose from? 

Thanks again Swig...

Tony


----------



## fuelman407

Bounty Hunter said:


> Thanks Swig,
> 
> I saw what Sandscorpion wrote about the cell phones so I will just roll with a cheapo at work and keep the other one for "off-duty". As far as the banks go, I have heard and read that a bank representative comes into the hotel and sets it all up. I can only assume that this is the bank that AMMROC wants to deal with. Is this not the case? Is this bank only in Abu Dhabi? What other banks are there? I need to try and mirror a bank there in UAE with a bank in Turkey so I can do internal transfers for my wife and kids. Are there a lot of differnet banks to choose from?
> 
> Thanks again Swig...
> 
> Tony


hi, This is just my experience, but when I got here I did not have a car and still do not. So, you cannot get paid till you have a bank account and you want to start the paper work as soon as possible. If you do not start the bank account with the National Bank of Abu Dhabi, then you will have to find another person with a car and travel to another bank of your choice. There is no one other bank that will come out to AMMROC and greet you and sign you up. Sure, there are many banks here! But, you will have to all the leg work! Your choice! But, for me I wanted to get the bank account ASAP so I could get paid ASAP. That is just me though. Up to you. AMMROC uses the National Bank of Abu Dhabi to pay you anyway so it is just convienant. And yes, the bank rep will come to your hotel to complete the paper work and all the other hurtles that you face till you finally get paid. Remember, if you get here after the 15th of the month you will not get paid till the next month. I got here on the 15th but they did not process my paper work till 22nd. So guess what! So get here the first week if you can. So you had better do your leg work to find that bank that you need for the Turkey thing. Sorry, cannot help you for that! See ya.


----------



## Todnee

Helloooo Everyone!Allow me to introduce myself: My name is Todnee. I currently live in Las Vegas waiting for my recruiting agency to schedule interviews, which should take place around 8 Aug 12. In the meantime, I have questions for anyone out here who is either already in place at AMMROC or about to get an offer: 

1. What was the selling point for YOU to gowith AMMROC vs. any other company?

2. Is there anyone out here from the logistics/supply side of the house that can shed light on the material control aspect of AMMROC?

3. Does transportation allowance cover the purchase of a car and is it a one time entitlement or monthy entitlement?

4. I've seen quotes for apartment rentals hovering around 70-90K...was that in USD or AED???

Alright, that's enough for now. FuelMan407 has been a HUGE help!


----------



## 60guy

Todnee said:


> Helloooo Everyone!Allow me to introduce myself: My name is Todnee. I currently live in Las Vegas waiting for my recruiting agency to schedule interviews, which should take place around 8 Aug 12. In the meantime, I have questions for anyone out here who is either already in place at AMMROC or about to get an offer:
> 
> 1. What was the selling point for YOU to gowith AMMROC vs. any other company?
> 
> 2. Is there anyone out here from the logistics/supply side of the house that can shed light on the material control aspect of AMMROC?
> 
> 3. Does transportation allowance cover the purchase of a car and is it a one time entitlement or monthy entitlement?
> 
> 4. I've seen quotes for apartment rentals hovering around 70-90K...was that in USD or AED???
> 
> Alright, that's enough for now. FuelMan407 has been a HUGE help!


Todnee, the transportation allowance is monthly. The 70-90k is AED. You can look on Dubizzle for apartments, just to give an idea. I leave in a few weeks to head over. Hope this helps some. 
John


----------



## Todnee

*Selling Point?*



60guy said:


> Todnee, the transportation allowance is monthly. The 70-90k is AED. You can look on Dubizzle for apartments, just to give an idea. I leave in a few weeks to head over. Hope this helps some.
> John


Hey John, yes your suggestion for dubizzle was helpful. What is your specific job that you got hired on for and what was it about AMMROC that made you want that job?


----------



## BlackHawk

Todnee said:


> Hey John, yes your suggestion for dubizzle was helpful. What is your specific job that you got hired on for and what was it about AMMROC that made you want that job?


1. $$$
2. Vacation time
3. International experience


----------



## Bounty Hunter

BlackHawk said:


> 1. $$$
> 2. Vacation time
> 3. International experience


I second that!!!


----------



## Swig

fuelman407 said:


> hi, This is just my experience, but when I got here I did not have a car and still do not. So, you cannot get paid till you have a bank account and you want to start the paper work as soon as possible. If you do not start the bank account with the National Bank of Abu Dhabi, then you will have to find another person with a car and travel to another bank of your choice. There is no one other bank that will come out to AMMROC and greet you and sign you up. Sure, there are many banks here! But, you will have to all the leg work! Your choice! But, for me I wanted to get the bank account ASAP so I could get paid ASAP. That is just me though. Up to you. AMMROC uses the National Bank of Abu Dhabi to pay you anyway so it is just convienant. And yes, the bank rep will come to your hotel to complete the paper work and all the other hurtles that you face till you finally get paid. Remember, if you get here after the 15th of the month you will not get paid till the next month. I got here on the 15th but they did not process my paper work till 22nd. So guess what! So get here the first week if you can. So you had better do your leg work to find that bank that you need for the Turkey thing. Sorry, cannot help you for that! See ya.



Don't get me wrong I have National Bank Of Abu Dhabi as well and Anan was great for dong the initial paperwork but all he is worried about is getting your paperwork in and after everything is submitted he is of no help this is not just me that this has been an issue with it has been at least 5 of the guys and gals that I came to Dubai with. We had all kinds of problems trying to get our cheques and bank cards...again others may have had a better experience with him. If I could do it again I would have just walked into a NBAD and set it up there. You will get paid regardless of whether you have an account set up or not, they will give you a check if your account details are not submitted. Everyone has said to go with NBAD because AMMROC uses NBAD from what I have heard most of the guys over here have switched to HSBC and their deposits and everything get done just as quick as NBAD.


----------



## Todnee

*Vacation Time*



Bounty Hunter said:


> I second that!!!


Well, now that's a good transitional question: 

1. Is vacation time accrued at the same rate for everyone across the board regardless of your pay grade (C, G, H, J)???

2. How many core UAE holidays are there and does AMMROC employees take off those days orrrr....do we continue business as usual because we have planes to service?

3. Are American holidays observed (e.g. do we take off for July 4th)?

4. Do AMMROC employees, particularly those who observe Islamic faith, take time out of their duty day to pray 5 times?

5. When a job offer is made is it written in USD or AED? I would have to do some quick thinking on my feet to calculate the exchange conversion.

6. Has anyone ever been turned down for a job because they asked for a 'ridiculous' salary?

-todnee


----------



## 60guy

Todnee said:


> Hey John, yes your suggestion for dubizzle was helpful. What is your specific job that you got hired on for and what was it about AMMROC that made you want that job?


I'll agree with Blackhawk and Bountyhunter on their choices, but also I was the lead crew chief for Sikorsky at SMCC in NY. I was there for the initial build of the 40 S-70M's (UH-60M's). Had a close family member pass away and decided working 60-70 hours a week was never going to allow me a social life.


----------



## BlackHawk

Todnee said:


> Well, now that's a good transitional question:
> 
> 1. Is vacation time accrued at the same rate for everyone across the board regardless of your pay grade (C, G, H, J)??? From what I understand, everyone gets 21 days vacation, regardless of platform or grade.
> 
> 2. How many core UAE holidays are there and does AMMROC employees take off those days orrrr....do we continue business as usual because we have planes to service? AMMROC employees are subject to UAE laws and culture, as such, there are no American holidays, however, you do get all the UAE holidays. Additionally, I've heard that during Ramadan the work hours are reduced to six. Can anyone on the ground confirm this?
> 
> 3. Are American holidays observed (e.g. do we take off for July 4th)? Again, no, but you may use a vacation day for whatever personal holiday you would like to observe.
> 
> 4. Do AMMROC employees, particularly those who observe Islamic faith, take time out of their duty day to pray 5 times?Don't know, but I would image so. The five prayers are spread throughout the day though, so at maximum they would be making two prayers at work
> 
> 5. When a job offer is made is it written in USD or AED? I would have to do some quick thinking on my feet to calculate the exchange conversion.All in AED. Let Google be your friend, you'll find info on exchange rates and local holidays as well as local customs/tradition so as not to offend anyone
> 
> 6. Has anyone ever been turned down for a job because they asked for a 'ridiculous' salary?Don't know. You can ask guys being hired for a similar position as yourself what the typical range is, and ask AMMROC for something similar.
> 
> -todnee



See above.


----------



## BlackHawk

60guy said:


> I'll agree with Blackhawk and Bountyhunter on their choices, but also I was the lead crew chief for Sikorsky at SMCC in NY. I was there for the initial build of the 40 S-70M's (UH-60M's). Had a close family member pass away and decided working 60-70 hours a week was never going to allow me a social life.


Sorry to hear about the family member John. I sent you a PM by the way. Please check it out.


----------



## Todnee

BlackHawk said:


> See above.


Most excellent, BlackHawk. Good intell! Now, if I could just get a reply from someone who is already in logistics.

BlackHawk when you get there ask around for someone in logistics to contact me, please. 

By the way, what type of customer service do you expect from your internal team members (from material control standpoint). I"m not from the aviation industry, so my knowledge about flight line operations is limited. I presume safety is the paramount mission above all other operations, correct? Naturally we want to limit the amount of hours/days that a platform is waiting in the hangar for parts/service.


----------



## Sandscorpion

BlackHawk said:


> See above.


Blackhawk; Only 21 days vacation?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Sandscorpion said:


> Blackhawk; Only 21 days vacation?


Yes, that was/is the intial answer I got from Sara back in April; a mere 21 days. I originally asked a bunch of the same questions you are all asking now and got a ton of answers. I then got am email from Nirmala Richien. At the very end of the packet of information was the very same questions I asked back in April. NOt sure who is getting this packet but I only got it after a few months of questions. Anyone interested in it just PM me with your screenname and email and I'll send it out no problems!

Tony


----------



## hydrofix99

Bounty Hunter said:


> Take it from your handle you are a fellow bubble chaser! Glad to meet you. Are you or have you been recruted by AMMROC? I am here in Plano waiting for my clearance to go through so I can jump a jet and head over. What platform will you be working? Maybe we will get the chance to work together?
> 
> Tony


Howdy, 
Yes, I am a fellow bubble chaser. Good to know there are more out there. I have been picked up as a hydro troop for 16's, and like you am just waiting on my clearance paperwork and visa to come through before heading over. This forum has been great for getting the information out, and I look forward to meeting the folks that have been so helpful.


----------



## BlackHawk

Sandscorpion said:


> Blackhawk; Only 21 days vacation?


Yep, 21 days. As someone in the private sector in America that's awesome. We normally get a mere 10 days, and accrue another 8 over 14 years! By contrast, folks with goverment jobs and those from Europe get many more days. Sorry that you guys are getting a cut in vacation days.


----------



## fuelman407

Hi all! This is my second week here. One of the British guys has a rental car and four of went to Dubi today! Get place! But, after driving there and back to Abu Dhabi, I now know I do not want to drive it everyday and especially if you have worked all day in this heat. As far as the vacation goes, right now!!! and I stress right now, the vacation is 25 WORK DAYS. The weekends do not count. But, they are hoping that soon the vacation will go up to 35 work days! This is still in the mill. There are small things that I am finding out that need to be done to get this or that. There is so much info that I have sent out but do not know if I can tell you everything! Not that I can't, but just so much I do not want to tell anyone something wrong! One thing is that you will need to make a copy of your drivers license. Said this before. You will have to give one of the drivers your drivers license to get it translated to arabi, the cost for that is 160 dirhams. You will need it when you go to get your UAE license. When you go for the finger prints and another eye scan, they will give you a copy of the paperwork (registration form), the driver will take it but make sure you tell him you want 10 copies! Not quit sure why so many but there is a reason! ha ha! Really there is but cannot remember (old age). If you plan to bring your wife here later after you get your residency card, then you will need to get the UAE Embassy in your country to put a stamp on it. Then, you bring it here, this way she will not need to fedex it to you here. Others are inprogress with that and I have been asking them how. But, if you can get that done you are one step ahead. Try to get some UAE Dirhams from your bank. Most big ones will not have it onhand but they can get it to you if you give them plenty of time. If you could get a minium of $500 worth, till you can get to a mall to use the ATM, as long as you have a debt card. If not, then you will need to bring more with you till you get paid. Remember, if you get here the first week of the month, you should get paid by the 25th of the month, which, is our normal pay day. You can go to the finance office for a cash advance on your pay if you really need it. Starting in Sept and going through November, the prices for the rooms at the two hotel here goes up dramatically due to the Formaula one season. Will not effect you the first 30 days here but if you want to stay longer on you own dime then you might want to think twice. So, this will put more pressure on you to find an apartment before the paid hotel for 30 days. Going back to Dubai! We went to the Emerates Mall (do not take your wife there unless you want to go broke!ha ha) This place is a shopper wonderland! So huge, you can't believe it. But, there is a fantastic furniture super store with lighting, kitchen things and more. This is the best place to get what you heart desires! And they have free dilivery to Abu Dhabi if you spend more than 1500 dirhams, which you will. This place is great! Oh, forgot to say the name!! sorry! The name is Home Center! WOW! IKEA is near the hotel and it is good but the Swedish style of furniture is not quit my style. Their kitchen things are very good though and other items too. And remember that they have a great restaurant there too! the cost of a nice dinner is about 45 dirhams. Much cheaper than the hotel cost. But, it is is 4.5 kilometers from the hotel. It is a great walk if you like that, but you have to be careful because of the hot temps! Ramadan holiday is till the about 20 Sept so you cannot eat or drink in public and the restaurants do not open till after 7pm. The breakfast in the hotel is still good though! Okay, that is all I know right now. Take care!
Steve/Park Inn


----------



## hydrofix99

BlackHawk said:


> Yep, 21 days. As someone in the private sector in America that's awesome. We normally get a mere 10 days, and accrue another 8 over 14 years! By contrast, folks with goverment jobs and those from Europe get many more days. Sorry that you guys are getting a cut in vacation days.


Also many companies in the Middle East give the holiday weeks of Eid and Haij as time off or compensate if you have to work. Does anyone "in country" know if AMMROC does this?


----------



## fuelman407

hydrofix99 said:


> Also many companies in the Middle East give the holiday weeks of Eid and Haij as time off or compensate if you have to work. Does anyone "in country" know if AMMROC does this?


Yes, AMMROC will do the time off for both EID and Hajj. DO not know the exact days yet but yes we will get them. this is good.


----------



## BlackHawk

fuelman407 said:


> As far as the vacation goes, right now!!! and I stress right now, the vacation is 25 WORK DAYS. The weekends do not count. But, they are hoping that soon the vacation will go up to 35.


35? Amazing. And currently 25? Fantastic. With mostly Brits in HR, who are used to a proper vacation, I wouldn't be surprised if they are successful in pushing for an increase. How many hours do you work in Ramadan? And do you mean August 20 for the end of Ramadan, and not September?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

BlackHawk said:


> 35? Amazing. And currently 25? Fantastic. With mostly Brits in HR, who are used to a proper vacation, I wouldn't be surprised if they are successful in pushing for an increase. How many hours do you work in Ramadan? And do you mean August 20 for the end of Ramadan, and not September?


I read somewhere that during Ramadan, it is reduced to 6 hr work days. At least that was the way in Bahrain when I was there back in 2003. 

BlackHawk, I think Fuelman407 meant 20 Aug. You and I both know better...:eyebrows:

So it must have changed from the original 22 days to 25 days and whats even better would be if it did get pushed to 35 days! :clap2:

Tony


----------



## fuelman407

BlackHawk said:


> 35? Amazing. And currently 25? Fantastic. With mostly Brits in HR, who are used to a proper vacation, I wouldn't be surprised if they are successful in pushing for an increase. How many hours do you work in Ramadan? And do you mean August 20 for the end of Ramadan, and not September?


Whoops! My fault, yes August! There are only afew British folks working in HR. There is Kile, which will do your orientation and Sara and one other guy. There are folks from India, UAE, one USA (Lee) and some other nationalities. They are overwhelmed by the number of people they are dealing with and the large number of resumes coming in.  The staff there is super busy and not large enough for the work. AMMROC is hoping to be able to pay us a annual bonus also but that is still in the mill also! Keep your fingers crossed! See ya!
Steve


----------



## Bounty Hunter

fuelman407 said:


> Whoops! My fault, yes August! There are only afew British folks working in HR. There is Kile, which will do your orientation and Sara and one other guy. There are folks from India, UAE, one USA (Lee) and some other nationalities. They are overwhelmed by the number of people they are dealing with and the large number of resumes coming in. The staff there is super busy and not large enough for the work. AMMROC is hoping to be able to pay us a annual bonus also but that is still in the mill also! Keep your fingers crossed! See ya!
> Steve


I actually asked about the annual bonus and Sara told me that they are doing that. Once on the phone when I called and another instance in an email she wrote to me. Maybe she was mistaken or thought it would have gone through the pipeline by now? Either way, an annual bonus would be nice....


----------



## Chao_aveos

Hi Bounty Hunter did you get any update for your security clearance?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Chao_aveos said:


> Hi Bounty Hunter did you get any update for your security clearance?


No, I am still waiting. How about you? They must be pretty busy doing security clearances. WIth the new hires comeing in, I know they are all pretty busy. Just hang in there (if you haven't gotten yours yet) it'll happen...


----------



## Chao_aveos

No I did not get it yet. As you mentioned, they are pretty and we will have to wait.


----------



## Todnee

TRICARE QUESTION: Does TRICARE for retirees transfer to UAE? Or do you just sign up for AMMROC's medical/dental benefits?


----------



## irishman66

Landed in Abu Dhabi this evening if you are in need of an ATM there is one before you reach passport control and there are another two as you leave arrivals to the left of Starbucks.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Todnee said:


> TRICARE QUESTION: Does TRICARE for retirees transfer to UAE? Or do you just sign up for AMMROC's medical/dental benefits?


I asked about that before I retired and was told Express Scripts would/should fill your perscriptions. I was also told at my interview that AMMROC would cover your medical and dental. If you get hired in a high grade, they cover your families medical and dental too. NOt sure what grade that would be but think of it as the equivilant of the military. E1-E6 does not get family coverage, E-7-E9 does. At least that is how I have been puttin it into perspective.


----------



## Todnee

irishman66 said:


> Landed in Abu Dhabi this evening if you are in need of an ATM there is one before you reach passport control and there are another two as you leave arrivals to the left of Starbucks.


:spit:they got STARBUX, TOO?!!


----------



## Todnee

fuelman407 said:


> Whoops! My fault, yes August! There are only afew British folks working in HR. There is Kile, which will do your orientation and Sara and one other guy. There are folks from India, UAE, one USA (Lee) and some other nationalities. They are overwhelmed by the number of people they are dealing with and the large number of resumes coming in. The staff there is super busy and not large enough for the work. AMMROC is hoping to be able to pay us a annual bonus also but that is still in the mill also! Keep your fingers crossed! See ya!
> Steve


FuelMan407-

were you employed with Asalam Aircraft Company? Anybody else out here formerly with Asalam that can speak to their credibility, job safety, work conditions, treatment of employees, salary, etc?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Todnee said:


> :spit:they got STARBUX, TOO?!!


I am led to believe that when one arrives UAE, it is just like the US except for hot dry weather but that is also here too! Ruby Tuesdays, Car dealers, I think the only thing they may not have is a super Wal-Mart but I wouldn't be suprised if someone builds one there someday!


----------



## drew2016

*Interview*

I've just been offered an interview with the F-16 program and was wondering if you guys can throw some pointers my way on what to expect.

A little bit about me: Ret USAF E-7 F-16 crew chief that is fully engine qualified; spent a year in QA while at Osan I also spent three years on the T-birds if that matters.

A couple of other questions:

With all the talk of renting a car has anyone tried to ship their vehicle? 

For those moving from the states did you just store all your regular household Items or did you ship some stuff over? I'm guessing there are customs issues doing that. 

There is some useful stuff in here hope I can use it in the future.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

drew2016 said:


> I've just been offered an interview with the F-16 program and was wondering if you guys can throw some pointers my way on what to expect.
> 
> A little bit about me: Ret USAF E-7 F-16 crew chief that is fully engine qualified; spent a year in QA while at Osan I also spent three years on the T-birds if that matters.
> 
> A couple of other questions:
> 
> With all the talk of renting a car has anyone tried to ship their vehicle?
> 
> For those moving from the states did you just store all your regular household Items or did you ship some stuff over? I'm guessing there are customs issues doing that.
> 
> There is some useful stuff in here hope I can use it in the future.


Drew, 

I just retired USAF E-7 (actually, still on terminal) but I tossed all of what I couldn't sell or give to the homeless in non-temp storage for the year they give you after your terminal leave is over and you are officially retired. Things like baby pics, memorable keepsakes, collectables. I am not there yet (waiting on my security clearance) but I have already sent my wife and kids to Turkey to be with her family and am living in my parents' garage. So when the time comes, I can pick up and move out. Once I get housing established (schools/transportation), I will send for my family. I mean literally, the only thing that proves I am still here is my cell phone which I will turn off the moment I get the call to go. 

Tony


----------



## fuelman407

drew2016 said:


> I've just been offered an interview with the F-16 program and was wondering if you guys can throw some pointers my way on what to expect.
> 
> A little bit about me: Ret USAF E-7 F-16 crew chief that is fully engine qualified; spent a year in QA while at Osan I also spent three years on the T-birds if that matters.
> 
> A couple of other questions:
> 
> With all the talk of renting a car has anyone tried to ship their vehicle?
> 
> For those moving from the states did you just store all your regular household Items or did you ship some stuff over? I'm guessing there are customs issues doing that.
> 
> There is some useful stuff in here hope I can use it in the future.


Howdy! I got here two weeks ago and I am on the F-16 traing side of the house. I would take the job if offered, they will need you. I am retired E-7 also! but I am aircraft fuel systems, but working in the training department on cirruculum matters. I have heard of other guys shipping there cars over. It will save you money in the long run. Will be able to spend your money on other things or give you more to save, depending on how you look at it! I would not ship anything over here and just come with your bags. Depending on you grade level the company will give you a relocation allowance after 90 days. When you get your draft job offer look for the grade you are being hired on. I think anything H and over they will give you one. I just rented a car today! WOW! So nice to have wheels here. If you do not rent a car as soon as you get to Abu Dhabi airport then you will not be able to do it for at least two weeks. If you decide to do that then do not show the rental company your work visa or they will not allow you to rent one till you get your UAE license. So tell them you are here for a holiday. Please check out the inputs on this blog for more info. I have tried to post some of my experiences and advice. Did not have any support in that regard. If you do come here then make lots of copies of your passport picture, I would make 40. Make colored copies of you passport too, 10 will be good for now. Just check the blog here and if I can help let me know. The only thing I would tell you about here now is to have much patience. There are many things they did not tell me. But, they are sending out good info to some now! So, do not know if you will get it. So, let me know! See ya!
Steve


----------



## irishman66

Hi fuel man,
I arrived last night and in room 225 in the Park Inn.


----------



## Todnee

Drew2016-congratulations on securing yourself a foot in the door. 
What's the name of the recruiting agent that scheduled your interview? And when will it take place? 
I'm stationed at Nellis and I was given a window of an intent to interview in Vegas between 8-9 Aug, but as of yet I haven't been contacted with my exact time/location. So naturally I'm freaking out thinking "they're not even gonna OFFER me a CHANCE to interview/?" 

-Todnee


----------



## Todnee

*Vets for Hire*

This question is for anyone out there who can shed light on the Obama Administration policy to hire vets. Since AMMROC is comprised 2/3 of American companies (Sikorsky and LM) do those 2 companies get a tax break incentive for AMMROC hiring veterans even though it's a foreign company?:confused2:

-Todnee


----------



## fuelman407

Todnee said:


> Drew2016-congratulations on securing yourself a foot in the door.
> What's the name of the recruiting agent that scheduled your interview? And when will it take place?
> I'm stationed at Nellis and I was given a window of an intent to interview in Vegas between 8-9 Aug, but as of yet I haven't been contacted with my exact time/location. So naturally I'm freaking out thinking "they're not even gonna OFFER me a CHANCE to interview/?"
> 
> -Todnee


Yes, heard today that the recruitment team is coming to Nellis! You will only be seen for about ten minutes. Just bring you DD Form 214 and all training certs! They will not make a copy of them. If you get hired you will need them when you get here. Recommend you make copies of them because you will need them here for your training file/qualification form. I will see how they are doing it! Let me check!
Steve


----------



## fuelman407

Todnee said:


> This question is for anyone out there who can shed light on the Obama Administration policy to hire vets. Since AMMROC is comprised 2/3 of American companies (Sikorsky and LM) do those 2 companies get a tax break incentive for AMMROC hiring veterans even though it's a foreign company?:confused2:
> 
> -Todnee


If you come here with AMMROC it is a foreign company and they do not do that. Lockheed and Sikorsky companies are joint venture partners. Sorry!
Steve


----------



## Todnee

fuelman407 said:


> Yes, heard today that the recruitment team is coming to Nellis! You will only be seen for about ten minutes. Just bring you DD Form 214 and all training certs! They will not make a copy of them. If you get hired you will need them when you get here. Recommend you make copies of them because you will need them here for your training file/qualification form. I will see how they are doing it! Let me check!
> Steve


Ok, I will try to practice patience. My last email conversation with recruiter was 26 Jul (Thur) and it sounded like he was onboard with keeping me informed 'real soon' with the exact date, time, location. I'm trying to read in between the tea leaves and figure out if I have a real shot at getting hired. 

What's the track record for interviews? If you do well in those 10 minutes do you walk away with a contingent offer? 

-Todnee


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Todnee said:


> Ok, I will try to practice patience. My last email conversation with recruiter was 26 Jul (Thur) and it sounded like he was onboard with keeping me informed 'real soon' with the exact date, time, location. I'm trying to read in between the tea leaves and figure out if I have a real shot at getting hired.
> 
> What's the track record for interviews? If you do well in those 10 minutes do you walk away with a contingent offer?
> 
> -Todnee


When I interviewed in Mar, I waited 4 weeks for an answer. That was then, this is now. I am sure the process has been streamlined down to a smaller window. Besides, back then they came to Seattle/Tacoma (McChord AFB), San Francisco (Travis AFB), South Carolina (Shaw AFB) and I heard Texas (Kelly ARB). After seeing all those places in 8 days, I could imagine they had thier work cut out for them.

Unless they are doing it different, you won't get an offer on the spot. Again, that was then, this is now....


----------



## drew2016

Todnee said:


> Drew2016-congratulations on securing yourself a foot in the door.
> What's the name of the recruiting agent that scheduled your interview? And when will it take place?
> I'm stationed at Nellis and I was given a window of an intent to interview in Vegas between 8-9 Aug, but as of yet I haven't been contacted with my exact time/location. So naturally I'm freaking out thinking "they're not even gonna OFFER me a CHANCE to interview/?"
> 
> -Todnee


Todnee, I've been dealing with Rob Webb at aviation recruiting was told they would be in Phoenix Aug 6-7 time and place TBD. If I don't hear from him by Thurs (Aug 2nd) I was going to check back. As far as the interview goes he said they make the offer at the interview so, keep researching The company and UAE in general lot of good sources out there don't have 5 posts yet so I can't post links. 

From what I've learned so far just in this thread
1. 40 passport photo's
2. 10 color copies of DL
3. Rent car prior to handing in passport
4. If you will be on flight line bring good steel toe boots
5. Bring as much cash as you can, you might not get paid for awhile

There is a link in here somewhere to a site with apartment rentals plan on three times the price for half the size you are used to.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

drew2016 said:


> Todnee, I've been dealing with Rob Webb at aviation recruiting was told they would be in Phoenix Aug 6-7 time and place TBD. If I don't hear from him by Thurs (Aug 2nd) I was going to check back. As far as the interview goes he said they make the offer at the interview so, keep researching The company and UAE in general lot of good sources out there don't have 5 posts yet so I can't post links.
> 
> From what I've learned so far just in this thread
> 1. 40 passport photo's
> 2. 10 color copies of DL
> 3. Rent car prior to handing in passport
> 4. If you will be on flight line bring good steel toe boots
> 5. Bring as much cash as you can, you might not get paid for awhile
> 
> There is a link in here somewhere to a site with apartment rentals plan on three times the price for half the size you are used to.



The site is called dubizzle.com. it is not just for renting places but it is basically a classifieds for the UAE. There is another one called Bayut or something really close to that. Just GTS (google that s**t) and see what you can find. Yes, depending on what you are looking for apartments can get really expensive but if you are going there to save money, you can find the decently priced one for next to nothing. Just depends on what you can put up with. Things that may seem standoffish to you might be ok for the next guy ot vice versa. I mean as long as I have a bed to sleep in (and really, that is not the determining factor) I am ok. Maybe just a fire so I can cook and I'll be ok with that. Oh and internet. Have to finish my Masters but after that, I am good with next to nothing!


----------



## Bluemac34

irishman66 said:


> Hi fuel man,
> I arrived last night and in room 225 in the Park Inn.


Hi Irishman,

I arrive on Sunday. See you there

Mac


----------



## Todnee

*Aviation Recruiting*



drew2016 said:


> Todnee, I've been dealing with Rob Webb at aviation recruiting was told they would be in Phoenix Aug 6-7 time and place TBD. If I don't hear from him by Thurs (Aug 2nd) I was going to check back. As far as the interview goes he said they make the offer at the interview so, keep researching The company and UAE in general lot of good sources out there don't have 5 posts yet so I can't post links.
> 
> From what I've learned so far just in this thread
> 1. 40 passport photo's
> 2. 10 color copies of DL
> 3. Rent car prior to handing in passport
> 4. If you will be on flight line bring good steel toe boots
> 5. Bring as much cash as you can, you might not get paid for awhile
> 
> There is a link in here somewhere to a site with apartment rentals plan on three times the price for half the size you are used to.



Yep, that's the man, and Marc Ballgae. Yeah, I've been reading up on all the posts from page one and keeping notes for my future edification. Make sure you let us know when you get hired (all the gory details): Marc/Rob's personality, demeanor, willingness to negotiate salary, the INTERVIEW QUESTIONS...btw...for your resume did u shorten down to 2 pages or did you give them the ENTIRE work history?

Thanks for the intell on recruitment efforts

-Todnee


----------



## Todnee

Given the hazardous work environment in the aviation industry and the possibility of injuries, did anyone purchase short term/long term disablity insurance? Does AMMROC have workman's compensation?

-Todnee


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Bluemac34 said:


> Hi Irishman,
> 
> I arrive on Sunday. See you there
> 
> Mac


Mac,

What platform are you going to be assigned to? I am just trying to find people that I amy potentially be working with.

Tony


----------



## Bounty Hunter

All, I would like to pose a question that I have not seen anyone else ask. FOr those of you already with boots on ground, maybe you will have a better answer than those of us waiting to go. "Does AMMROC offer any type of retirement plan?"


----------



## fuelman407

Todnee said:


> Ok, I will try to practice patience. My last email conversation with recruiter was 26 Jul (Thur) and it sounded like he was onboard with keeping me informed 'real soon' with the exact date, time, location. I'm trying to read in between the tea leaves and figure out if I have a real shot at getting hired.
> 
> What's the track record for interviews? If you do well in those 10 minutes do you walk away with a contingent offer?
> 
> -Todnee


Hi,
When I walked out of the room with the interviewers, I did not have a 100% knowldge that I had the job. They sounded positive but until you get that Draft Offer you do not know. And I am still waiting till after the 90 day probation to sign my real contract. Alittle different, but how they do things. You asked (in your email) about the money exchange. They pay you in AED. You do not need dollars here. If you need to transfer money to the USA, it will be automatically converted to dollars when it gets there. I will see if I can get more info about the trip to Nellis. See ya!!!
Steve


----------



## KDelaine

I have been talking to Robert Webb, right now I am going through this new system where I do not have to pay to get my visa. I am waiting on the security clearance for now. I am also working the F-16 as an electrician.


----------



## Todnee

KDelaine said:


> I have been talking to Robert Webb, right now I am going through this new system where I do not have to pay to get my visa. I am waiting on the security clearance for now. I am also working the F-16 as an electrician.


KDelaine-where are you located in the states? When did you interview and were you given a draft offer same day as interview?

-todnee


----------



## KDelaine

I am from Montgomery, AL. I didn't do the whole interview process, recruiter handled that for me. I just submitted a resume and they came back with an offer a couple of days later.


----------



## aitke12

Processed my Visa though Authxperts and paperwork is sent to AMMROC. Once they receive it and my Security Clearances good they will start my processing for Travel. I'm think 2-3 weeks more for me. I will be on the Avionics side of the house. Any want to split a rental at the Burj Khalifa???


----------



## Bounty Hunter

aitke12 said:


> Processed my Visa though Authxperts and paperwork is sent to AMMROC. Once they receive it and my Security Clearances good they will start my processing for Travel. I'm think 2-3 weeks more for me. I will be on the Avionics side of the house. Any want to split a rental at the Burj Khalifa???


Got your documents through Authexperts eh? Sent to AMMROC hun? 2-3 weeks?!? I am here to tell you that you are in the same boat as most of us. I sent my atested paperwork to AMMROC 8 Jun and am still waiting for clearance and visa. That is 38 working days today. I hope you have better luck with that than I did. Oh yea, I am retired USAF so how long would it take to do security background checks on ex-military?

AWWW...I'm just venting because of frustration. No really, good luck and if we do arrive the same time, I have been thinking of a few room mates just to get a decent sized place but not have to fork out a ton of $$$. Thinking 3 guys with a 5 bedroom job. Of course the 2 guys with 2 rooms pay a little more but it'll be plenty big for everyone!


----------



## aitke12

they saying one week processing time for my Visa. i already had one, so they just have to renew it. So well see.


----------



## Todnee

KDelaine said:


> I am from Montgomery, AL. I didn't do the whole interview process, recruiter handled that for me. I just submitted a resume and they came back with an offer a couple of days later.


Dang! You mean you never had a face to face interview? You must have had a strong resume. :boxing:


----------



## aitke12

Todnee said:


> Dang! You mean you never had a face to face interview? You must have had a strong resume. :boxing:


I never had a Face to Face either, nor did i with DynCorp Intl either.


----------



## KDelaine

My resume was okay i guess, but I just recently separated maybe that helped?


----------



## Bluemac34

Bounty Hunter said:


> Mac,
> 
> What platform are you going to be assigned to? I am just trying to find people that I amy potentially be working with.
> 
> Tony


Tony,
I will be on Apache, how about you?
cheers
Mac


----------



## Bounty Hunter

aitke12 said:


> they saying one week processing time for my Visa. i already had one, so they just have to renew it. So well see.


My mistake. I thought you were starting fresh like me. I think if you already had one, just shuffling through the paperwork will be a breeze. No hard feelings eh? So, what platform have you been hired for?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Bluemac34 said:


> Tony,
> I will be on Apache, how about you?
> cheers
> Mac


Believe it or not, I am not really sure where I will go. I just retired from the USAF and have worked on mulitple heavy airframes. I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Todnee

*Al Dhafra AB*

Is anyone working from Al Dhafra Air Base?


----------



## KDelaine

Here's a question. As an upcoming worker on the 16 platform, should I be looking in dubai or abu dhabi for a place to stay?


----------



## aitke12

Todnee said:


> Is anyone working from Al Dhafra Air Base?


I will be there.


----------



## Todnee

*Al Dhafra*



aitke12 said:


> I will be there.


Aitke12-

I haven't even HAD an interview yet but I've been on this chat forum 'acting' like I'm gonna get a job (lol). I realize I'm putting the cart before the horse or counting my chickens before they hatch, but I like to have a positive outlook. You will get there before I get there, so keep in touch with all the intell about work conditions, etc, etc.

I'm trying to get hired in the logistics/material control world of AMMROC

Have you made contact with anyone else working on base? Because if I am hired I believe that's where my work post will be located. I'd like to know about the quality of life onbase (BX....commisary....movie theater....you know, all the perks of an Air Force Base):eyebrows:

-Todnee


----------



## Todnee

*Security Clearance Marketability*

So, am I more 'marketable' if I already possess an active Top Secret clearance?

When all the chatter about clearances have been going on this chat forum were they referring to security clearance (secret, TS, etc) or were they meaning NOC/CNIA (No Objection Certificate/Critical National Infrastructure)???:confused2:

-Todnee

p.s. you know for someone who hasn't even been picked up for an interview, I sure do have a lot of questions!


----------



## Jynxgirl

BX - tiny. New one is being built.

Commissary - none. 

Theater - no idea, but they have movies all the time on base. 

No contractors tend to go to those nor stay on base after hours. Believe as the military is the 'customer', it is frowned upon in most instances.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Jynxgirl said:


> BX - tiny. New one is being built.
> 
> Commissary - none.
> 
> Theater - no idea, but they have movies all the time on base.
> 
> No contractors tend to go to those nor stay on base after hours. Believe as the military is the 'customer', it is frowned upon in most instances.


Because I am new to the whole thing; am I to understand that there is a US military base in the area?:confused2:


----------



## Jynxgirl

If you don't have a job on it, then reality is it may as well not exist for you.


----------



## fuelman407

KDelaine said:


> Here's a question. As an upcoming worker on the 16 platform, should I be looking in dubai or abu dhabi for a place to stay?


Well, for now, the F-16 base is Al Dhafra. It is southeast of Abu Dhabi about 20 miles. There are folks that drive to Dubai every day. It is all what it is worth to you. Before I came here I just knew I would be living in Dubai, but I drove there one day. The road is a very good one and you have speed cameras but the say you will know where they are. Another thing is, sometimes in the spring, the fog gets very heavy and the drivers do not slow down, full speed ahead. Dubai is cheaper to live and it is very inviting! I am still in the looking stage for a place to live. Just got my rental car so I can look. So, I will see what I can find. It could take you up to 1 1/2 hours each way if you do not speed. Everyone has to weigh the pros and cons for living in Dubai, we all have different reasons. So, just get here and see. You will have at least 30 days in the hotel to see for yourself. Let me know if I can help. I will evenually be at Al Dhafra and then in three years we are all going to move to Al Ain. Have a friend there and he says it is very family orientated, prices are good for places, but it is quite there, not Dubai or Abu Dhabi. Okay! take care!
Steve


----------



## djflava

I have been offered a position with a starting salary of 14,300, 10,400 (housing), and 2,000 (transportation allowance) plus annual bonus (3 times base salary). All figures are in AED. I would be living there alone w/wife back in US. Is this a good package to be able to relocate and rent a place, a car and live decent in UAE?


----------



## KDelaine

Thanks steve, so I guess with me it comes to which area has more to offer. Ranging from internet speeds, how accessible are the shopping areas from where i choose to stay, and even though I don't go out much at night, the night life as well. A full gym outside the apartment would be nice too even though I will be paying more.


----------



## djflava

Is it cheaper to live in Al Ain than in Abu Dhabi? I have been reading mixed posts. I was thinking baout living in Dubai but 1.5 hour drive twice a day is more than I think I want to do. I would like to live somewhere decent without spending the entire housing allowance if possible.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Jynxgirl said:


> If you don't have a job on it, then reality is it may as well not exist for you.


Just asking because I am retired military....


----------



## Bounty Hunter

djflava said:


> I have been offered a position with a starting salary of 14,300, 10,400 (housing), and 2,000 (transportation allowance) plus annual bonus (3 times base salary). All figures are in AED. I would be living there alone w/wife back in US. Is this a good package to be able to relocate and rent a place, a car and live decent in UAE?


Sounds very close to the offer I got. However, my family relocated to Turkey (for the time beng) and they will join me later. It all depends on what you think is a decent living. Is/will your wife be working back in the US? 

If you are into night life everynight, then from what I have seen on here, it is not. If you are into flashy cars and living in a castle (figure of speech) than it is not. 

I thought those same questions when I first got the offer but after reading posts from people who are there and are just getting there, I have realized that I may have to live a little leaner. I don't worry about the nightlife (haven't had a drink is 16 yrs) so that is not a concern. Thought about driving a fancy car (because I can) but not a big deal in the scheme of life. Thought "I'd at least need a two beedroom" but now, I have come to terns with maybe a one beedroom or even a studio. Now there are the possibilities of getting a big decent place with a room mate and that too, is your choice.

These are only my opinions. I don't have boots on ground yet but like I said, I have read what others that are newly arriving and those that are there have been talking about. 

Your lifestyle choice is yours alone but consider your lifestyle choice now. Can you take it down a notch if you need to? Good luck!


----------



## djflava

Bounty Hunter said:


> Sounds very close to the offer I got. However, my family relocated to Turkey (for the time beng) and they will join me later. It all depends on what you think is a decent living. Is/will your wife be working back in the US?
> 
> If you are into night life everynight, then from what I have seen on here, it is not. If you are into flashy cars and living in a castle (figure of speech) than it is not.
> 
> I thought those same questions when I first got the offer but after reading posts from people who are there and are just getting there, I have realized that I may have to live a little leaner. I don't worry about the nightlife (haven't had a drink is 16 yrs) so that is not a concern. Thought about driving a fancy car (because I can) but not a big deal in the scheme of life. Thought "I'd at least need a two beedroom" but now, I have come to terns with maybe a one beedroom or even a studio. Now there are the possibilities of getting a big decent place with a room mate and that too, is your choice.
> 
> These are only my opinions. I don't have boots on ground yet but like I said, I have read what others that are newly arriving and those that are there have been talking about.
> 
> Your lifestyle choice is yours alone but consider your lifestyle choice now. Can you take it down a notch if you need to? Good luck!


Bountyhunter:
I don't need alot of flashy things and serious nightlife. I don't drink and I don't smoke. I just need and reliable vehicle to get around and travel and a nice place to rest my head. I am looking for a studio or one bedroom since it will be just me. I thought about living in Dubai but I don't know about 1.5 hours one way. I have read that Abu Dhabi is more expensive as far as housing goes. I have read that Al Ain is reasonable. My wife will work back in the states and she wants to come visit. The biggest advantage for me is the income is tax free so banking some money would be great. 

Thanks for the reply...


----------



## hydrofix99

Todnee said:


> Is anyone working from Al Dhafra Air Base?


I will also be there...


----------



## Jynxgirl

You can't get to all dhafra unless you have an emirates badge as the base is inside the uae base. This is why I say if you don't work there, then it doesn't exist for you.


----------



## Todnee

*Recruiter*



hydrofix99 said:


> I will also be there...


HydroFix99-

I see you're located in TX. What was your interview process like? Face to face? Telephone? Did they make an offer right away?

-todnee


----------



## hydrofix99

Todnee said:


> HydroFix99-
> 
> I see you're located in TX. What was your interview process like? Face to face? Telephone? Did they make an offer right away?
> 
> -todnee


Todnee, 
Texas is my home, however I am currently overseas... As far as process, I submitted my resume to a recruiter and like some of the others here, received a offer a little while later. Now just waiting on the clearance and visa.


----------



## Todnee

hydrofix99 said:


> Todnee,
> Texas is my home, however I am currently overseas... As far as process, I submitted my resume to a recruiter and like some of the others here, received a offer a little while later. Now just waiting on the clearance and visa.


Shoot! Why can't mine go that transparently? This wait is driving me NUTS! Our recruiters are on the road, literally traveling from base to base in the southwest region of US and I heard they are in Texas today with plans to follow up in my city, Las Vegas.....plans.....but still no word on MY interview appointment. I hope they're not waiting until the last minute to call me in. 

Who was your recruiter/agency? Are they super duper busy juggling 45 other candidates?

-todnee


----------



## aitke12

gosh Abu Dhabi is expensive!!! WTF!!!


----------



## KDelaine

Yeah got me rethinking a roommate


----------



## aitke12

Me 2


----------



## Sandscorpion

aitke12 said:


> gosh Abu Dhabi is expensive!!! WTF!!!


Yeah waiting for another post from someone who is there on the ground to post about their house search.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Todnee said:


> Shoot! Why can't mine go that transparently? This wait is driving me NUTS! Our recruiters are on the road, literally traveling from base to base in the southwest region of US and I heard they are in Texas today with plans to follow up in my city, Las Vegas.....plans.....but still no word on MY interview appointment. I hope they're not waiting until the last minute to call me in.
> 
> Who was your recruiter/agency? Are they super duper busy juggling 45 other candidates?
> 
> -todnee


Todnee,

I just got off the phone with one of the hiring agencies and was told that they are in fact in the US. They will be in the Ft Worth area today and tomorrow (2-3 Aug) and then they are off to somewhere else. As you may or may not understand the sensitivity of their whereabouts, he could not tell me where they will be next.

As far as the interview process, I will tell you that if it is the same process it was for me, you will not get a call. I got an email on 16 Mar from someone telling me that they would be in Seattle WA 19-20 Mar. I live in South Dakota so I had to apply for and get my vacation approved or else I would not have made it!

I never got a formal interview time either. It was a long 17 hr drive but I even stayed at the hotel where the interviews were going to take place so there would be no chance that I may have missed them. When I went downstairs to the meeting room on Monday the 19th, there was a sign in sheet. After being asked to sign in, I took a seat and waited. There was only one guy in front of me so after him, I was next. They took my resume at the door and then the interview process started. 

After that, I was not offered a position right away, I waited 4 weeks and got an pffer via email. Maybe the process has streamlined since then but I don't know. Now after all that, I am just waiting for my security clearance to process into the UAE and start working. Hope this helps clarify the situation a little!

My inside guy at the agency I talk with said that they have pushed applications for over 120 people in recent months. So yea, I think they like the HR guys at AMMROC at super duper busy!


----------



## Jynxgirl

There are quite a number of people/companies that have gotten villas in khalifa and had the owner reconfigure it so that the large rooms had their own small kitchen area, bathrooms, and washer dryer. It ends up much cheaper for three or four or five or six.... depends on how big a villa you get. And they have ten min drives to work  The one company who I know personally and talk to all the time, have their own pool and made a room in the villa a gym.


----------



## Sandscorpion

Jynxgirl said:


> There are quite a number of people/companies that have gotten villas in khalifa and had the owner reconfigure it so that the large rooms had their own small kitchen area, bathrooms, and washer dryer. It ends up much cheaper for three or four or five or six.... depends on how big a villa you get. And they have ten min drives to work  The one company who I know personally and talk to all the time, have their own pool and made a room in the villa a gym.


Jynxgirl like your signature maybe can give us your thoughts on why you chose those words? (Biggest anti fan of dubai?)


----------



## Jynxgirl

Just taking this from this thread... this is from my fifth month here, when I wrote this then. Still pretty much all applies. I also wrote a 3 month take as well but this was longer and more of why I hate it here  I have learned to deal with it a bit more and try not to get mad about the stupidity of this place, but nearly three years, and still just as frustrated about it. I tend to never go anywhere unless accompanied with someone because of the staring. Even JBR walk, I tend to get propositioned.  Still get lost - other day going to my friends, and I ended up bouncing between sheik zayed and 311 for 30 minutes, back and forth, when I drove not 200 meters past my friends community to the left..... BUT NO WAY TO TURN LEFT. Very sickened by the slave/racist like attiutde many have towards the asians/indians, and even more so about the maids  Dont get involved with rescueing animals as that is never ending and quite horrible what some of these people do to 6000 dirhams they just bought six months ago as cute puppies, and even worse as half of them are fricken western people just falling in line with the status quo here. Anyhow.... I can go on and on. As the below post suggests 

Good for you!!! Its now been over five months... 

Still just as frustrated with going to find anything and the no left turns. The other day trying to find a kitty tower and six hours later, coming home and just ordering one from the states. I gave up. 

The trash everywhere I go still bothers me just the same. 

The beach is great, as long as I go to run and put headphones on and dont bother to notice being stared at (I never go now). Going to swim without someone with me is a no go. 3x's, each time being bothered by men who come and sit there down like ten feet from me. And then make noises. UGGGHHH. 

Obviously, still not used to being stared at or followed around. I dont go anywhere alone unless I absolutely have to. Has almost got to the point where I think wearing that cover would be better then being a prisoner. I have altered my life because I feel so uncomfortable with being stared at by men and the attention so what is the difference in giving in?? I have given it a lot of thought. I can now see how women can be manipulated into thinking that is acceptable to wear that thing. 

The cell phone monopoly and the outrageous amounts that I spend on it.... 

Lack of other Americans. I have one friend who mauled me at the mall when he found out I was american is the only american I have stumbled across besides those I work with. Brtts seem to say ah, you just have to be ok with diversity but they seem to go to the bars and hang out all the time, just as back home. They are surrounded by their people, doing things they do at home. As a british acquaintance said to me, this is little britland. I enjoy my friends who are not from america but its always formalities and just completely odd and different and I feel I must stay on my toes to make sure I am being polite and politically correct (non uk people). 

Having odd days off prob doesnt help and that isnt Dubai's fault. I dont get to go with people fishing or diving or camping or swimming in fujeirah, all the outdoorsy stuff that I enjoy doing. Everything I do, I pretty much do alone. And as I dont want to do much alone due to the above, it isnt alot. 

Discovery Garden still is awful







Still have a leaking ceiling and the AC is still freezing and I have no idea how to change it. Everyone who comes over and messes with the ac ends up telling me to just switch it off when its cold, as no one can figure it out. 

Driving is still terrible. The fact that they make so many other countries spend so much money for driving lessons (racism at its finest in my opinion) doesnt seem to help at all. Just this morning when I was driving back from abu dhabi there was a HUGE accident with choppers on the ground and bodies all over.







I have never seen dead bodies on the ground in the usa while driving. Have now here a number of times. 

Going to hit balls (havent bothered to go play a round) is expensive. No cheap driving ranges. 

Getting animals into Dubai a mess. When someone says 800 Dirham when researched and was told that leg would be 400, what is a girl to do?? I knew it was going directly into his own pockets but ?? Pay the money and get my dang cats. The 90 dirham storage fee because it took me four hours to get thru their paperwork mess that had me walking all over... pretty much made sure that experience was as sour as it could possibly be. The importer fees are CRIMINAL. 

TV is still terrible. I love going to work where they have special channels









My marine society is a bright spot. I LOVE all my marine family and friends but going to their homes is a bit sad. They have the wrong passport and therefore make a 1/3 of what a westerner makes. And thus live in a very very different area then I am in. And I think this is the ghetto. But then they say its better then home. I have upgraded it to middle class ghetto. 

The workers still are outside cutting the grass with rather large scissors but not big enough to be shears looking things. The horrors about the labor workers living conditions and how they are treated just makes me sad. 

The cost of clothing is absolutely crazy. 

I dont think I will ever understand how the rest of the world, even though they seem to dislike us so much, have american crap everywhere. And I do mean crap of america.

The morals of this place are a bit different to say the least. Maybe I am just too old fashioned. But women seem to go to the bars to get a shag just the same as what the men are going to the bars to do. And very openness about it. Have been told a few times I need to get over my american morals and just let loose and have fun. Umm... no, nope. 

Drinking seems to be a hobby here. And not a good one. Even the muslims are drunk at the bars.

I hear so much talk about the usa's lack of culture. The brits seem to have a complex with it. 

Have gotten to experience lots of different types of foods here. Indian chinese, indian mexican, indian american, indian?? whatever (you get the picture, its not just indians, sometimes paki/filipino/etc). It always is kind of not right. Except for going to the big expensive places with chefs. Absolutly miss authentic food that is cooked by chinese at a chinese restaurant, by germans at a german restaurant, by mexicans at a mexican restaurant, by italians at an italian, etc. I cant wait to go home for to go to personal owned restaurants ran by familes who take pride in their business, as its their own.

The absolute happiest part of my time here is when I look at my 'bills' and see them shrinking and shrinking. 

The very best part of this place? That this place has made me appreciate being American more then I ever thought it would have. America truly is a place where one can come, work hard, and make a life for ones self and family, for generations to come. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...how-long-do-you-expect-stay-dubai-uae-16.html


----------



## Todnee

Bounty Hunter said:


> Todnee,
> 
> I just got off the phone with one of the hiring agencies and was told that they are in fact in the US. They will be in the Ft Worth area today and tomorrow (2-3 Aug) and then they are off to somewhere else. As you may or may not understand the sensitivity of their whereabouts, he could not tell me where they will be next.
> 
> As far as the interview process, I will tell you that if it is the same process it was for me, you will not get a call. I got an email on 16 Mar from someone telling me that they would be in Seattle WA 19-20 Mar. I live in South Dakota so I had to apply for and get my vacation approved or else I would not have made it!
> 
> I never got a formal interview time either. It was a long 17 hr drive but I even stayed at the hotel where the interviews were going to take place so there would be no chance that I may have missed them. When I went downstairs to the meeting room on Monday the 19th, there was a sign in sheet. After being asked to sign in, I took a seat and waited. There was only one guy in front of me so after him, I was next. They took my resume at the door and then the interview process started.
> 
> After that, I was not offered a position right away, I waited 4 weeks and got an pffer via email. Maybe the process has streamlined since then but I don't know. Now after all that, I am just waiting for my security clearance to process into the UAE and start working. Hope this helps clarify the situation a little!
> 
> My inside guy at the agency I talk with said that they have pushed applications for over 120 people in recent months. So yea, I think they like the HR guys at AMMROC at super duper busy!


Hey Bountyhunter......thank you for the 411. I should know something one way or the other by this time next week. Im going to unwind this weekend & enjoy my out of town guests. 

-todnee


----------



## Sandscorpion

Jynxgirl said:


> Just taking this from this thread... this is from my fifth month here, when I wrote this then. Still pretty much all applies. I also wrote a 3 month take as well but this was longer and more of why I hate it here  I have learned to deal with it a bit more and try not to get mad about the stupidity of this place, but nearly three years, and still just as frustrated about it. I tend to never go anywhere unless accompanied with someone because of the staring. Even JBR walk, I tend to get propositioned.  Still get lost - other day going to my friends, and I ended up bouncing between sheik zayed and 311 for 30 minutes, back and forth, when I drove not 200 meters past my friends community to the left..... BUT NO WAY TO TURN LEFT. Very sickened by the slave/racist like attiutde many have towards the asians/indians, and even more so about the maids  Dont get involved with rescueing animals as that is never ending and quite horrible what some of these people do to 6000 dirhams they just bought six months ago as cute puppies, and even worse as half of them are fricken western people just falling in line with the status quo here. Anyhow.... I can go on and on. As the below post suggests
> 
> Good for you!!! Its now been over five months...
> 
> Still just as frustrated with going to find anything and the no left turns. The other day trying to find a kitty tower and six hours later, coming home and just ordering one from the states. I gave up.
> 
> The trash everywhere I go still bothers me just the same.
> 
> The beach is great, as long as I go to run and put headphones on and dont bother to notice being stared at (I never go now). Going to swim without someone with me is a no go. 3x's, each time being bothered by men who come and sit there down like ten feet from me. And then make noises. UGGGHHH.
> 
> Obviously, still not used to being stared at or followed around. I dont go anywhere alone unless I absolutely have to. Has almost got to the point where I think wearing that cover would be better then being a prisoner. I have altered my life because I feel so uncomfortable with being stared at by men and the attention so what is the difference in giving in?? I have given it a lot of thought. I can now see how women can be manipulated into thinking that is acceptable to wear that thing.
> 
> The cell phone monopoly and the outrageous amounts that I spend on it....
> 
> Lack of other Americans. I have one friend who mauled me at the mall when he found out I was american is the only american I have stumbled across besides those I work with. Brtts seem to say ah, you just have to be ok with diversity but they seem to go to the bars and hang out all the time, just as back home. They are surrounded by their people, doing things they do at home. As a british acquaintance said to me, this is little britland. I enjoy my friends who are not from america but its always formalities and just completely odd and different and I feel I must stay on my toes to make sure I am being polite and politically correct (non uk people).
> 
> Having odd days off prob doesnt help and that isnt Dubai's fault. I dont get to go with people fishing or diving or camping or swimming in fujeirah, all the outdoorsy stuff that I enjoy doing. Everything I do, I pretty much do alone. And as I dont want to do much alone due to the above, it isnt alot.
> 
> Discovery Garden still is awful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have a leaking ceiling and the AC is still freezing and I have no idea how to change it. Everyone who comes over and messes with the ac ends up telling me to just switch it off when its cold, as no one can figure it out.
> 
> Driving is still terrible. The fact that they make so many other countries spend so much money for driving lessons (racism at its finest in my opinion) doesnt seem to help at all. Just this morning when I was driving back from abu dhabi there was a HUGE accident with choppers on the ground and bodies all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen dead bodies on the ground in the usa while driving. Have now here a number of times.
> 
> Going to hit balls (havent bothered to go play a round) is expensive. No cheap driving ranges.
> 
> Getting animals into Dubai a mess. When someone says 800 Dirham when researched and was told that leg would be 400, what is a girl to do?? I knew it was going directly into his own pockets but ?? Pay the money and get my dang cats. The 90 dirham storage fee because it took me four hours to get thru their paperwork mess that had me walking all over... pretty much made sure that experience was as sour as it could possibly be. The importer fees are CRIMINAL.
> 
> TV is still terrible. I love going to work where they have special channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My marine society is a bright spot. I LOVE all my marine family and friends but going to their homes is a bit sad. They have the wrong passport and therefore make a 1/3 of what a westerner makes. And thus live in a very very different area then I am in. And I think this is the ghetto. But then they say its better then home. I have upgraded it to middle class ghetto.
> 
> The workers still are outside cutting the grass with rather large scissors but not big enough to be shears looking things. The horrors about the labor workers living conditions and how they are treated just makes me sad.
> 
> The cost of clothing is absolutely crazy.
> 
> I dont think I will ever understand how the rest of the world, even though they seem to dislike us so much, have american crap everywhere. And I do mean crap of america.
> 
> The morals of this place are a bit different to say the least. Maybe I am just too old fashioned. But women seem to go to the bars to get a shag just the same as what the men are going to the bars to do. And very openness about it. Have been told a few times I need to get over my american morals and just let loose and have fun. Umm... no, nope.
> 
> Drinking seems to be a hobby here. And not a good one. Even the muslims are drunk at the bars.
> 
> I hear so much talk about the usa's lack of culture. The brits seem to have a complex with it.
> 
> Have gotten to experience lots of different types of foods here. Indian chinese, indian mexican, indian american, indian?? whatever (you get the picture, its not just indians, sometimes paki/filipino/etc). It always is kind of not right. Except for going to the big expensive places with chefs. Absolutly miss authentic food that is cooked by chinese at a chinese restaurant, by germans at a german restaurant, by mexicans at a mexican restaurant, by italians at an italian, etc. I cant wait to go home for to go to personal owned restaurants ran by familes who take pride in their business, as its their own.
> 
> The absolute happiest part of my time here is when I look at my 'bills' and see them shrinking and shrinking.
> 
> The very best part of this place? That this place has made me appreciate being American more then I ever thought it would have. America truly is a place where one can come, work hard, and make a life for ones self and family, for generations to come.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...how-long-do-you-expect-stay-dubai-uae-16.html



Interesting post. What amazes me the most is what you say is pretty much the same as what people have told me verbally about living in UAE in general. Hang in there pay off your bills and head back home.

The link you provided makes interesting reading also...thanks


----------



## Todnee

*tranportation allowance and such*

Ok...i have read all posts pertaining to salary but no one has ever clearly defined the intent behind transportation allowance. Is that allowance for the purpose of hailing a taxi, a bus, renting car or purchasing a used car? Those 4 modes of transportation each have varying prices. So if someone could please tell me what mode of transport does that allowance cover?

Second question: When company says it will cover coach airfare for annual leave is thete a maximum cap? Do i pay upfront and then company reimburse me?

-todnee


----------



## Jynxgirl

You will need a vehicle. Taxis are not allowed on Al Dhafra.


----------



## Sandscorpion

We seem to have lost the reports from"on the ground". Hoping to hear from fuelman407 who has been there for a while on housing and staying on in the hotel.

Keep you informative posts coming.......


----------



## Sandscorpion

*A recruitment website *has them interviewing at these locations:


We are holding US based interview in the following locations. Just turn up between 9am & 5pm with your CV and any training certificates to be guarenteed an interview.

6th & 7th August - Renaissance Hotel, Pheonix, Glendale

9495 W Cototes Blvd, Glendale

9th & 10th August - Sam's Town Hotel, Las Vegas

5111 Boulder Highway, Las Vegas


----------



## Todnee

Sandscorpion said:


> *A recruitment website *has them interviewing at these locations:
> 
> 
> We are holding US based interview in the following locations. Just turn up between 9am & 5pm with your CV and any training certificates to be guarenteed an interview.
> 
> 6th & 7th August - Renaissance Hotel, Pheonix, Glendale
> 
> 9495 W Cototes Blvd, Glendale
> 
> 9th & 10th August - Sam's Town Hotel, Las Vegas
> 
> 5111 Boulder Highway, Las Vegas



Thanks, Sandscorpion....what is a CV?

-Todnee


----------



## Sandscorpion

Todnee said:


> Thanks, Sandscorpion....what is a CV?
> 
> -Todnee


Cirriculum Vitae (CV) Brit speak for your Resume!


----------



## cmajewsk

Todnee said:


> Thanks, Sandscorpion....what is a CV?
> 
> -Todnee


Are you kidding?? Hope this helps!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

cmajewsk said:


> Are you kidding?? Hope this helps!


Very funny! I liked the link!:lol:


----------



## Todnee

*Status Update*



Bounty Hunter said:


> Very funny! I liked the link!:lol:


Bountyhunter-what's the latest on your status? SSDD???

-Todnee


----------



## BlackHawk

*Why??*

Is it just me, or do others feel upset that AMMROC is hiring tonnes more people when they can hardly process the papers for those already given offers?? Seems like they should take care of those folks first, and _then move on to hire more. Just seems like it will further bog down the process._


----------



## Todnee

*Why Indeed??!!*



BlackHawk said:


> Is it just me, or do others feel upset that AMMROC is hiring tonnes more people when they can hardly process the papers for those already given offers?? Seems like they should take care of those folks first, and _then move on to hire more. Just seems like it will further bog down the process._


_

Well, i recollect my recruiter mentioning they have a deadline to hire X-amount of bodies by the end of 2012 and another ration by the end of 2013. So maybe right now their bottom line dollar is contingent upon meeting that milestone (doesn't matter that the bodies are backed up in the pipe). 

I wonder what the actual work conditions are like? People running around with their hair caught on fire? 

I will be interviewing this Thursday morning in Las Vegas. Does anyone have any last minute advice?:boxing:_


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Todnee said:


> Well, i recollect my recruiter mentioning they have a deadline to hire X-amount of bodies by the end of 2012 and another ration by the end of 2013. So maybe right now their bottom line dollar is contingent upon meeting that milestone (doesn't matter that the bodies are backed up in the pipe).
> 
> I wonder what the actual work conditions are like? People running around with their hair caught on fire?
> 
> I will be interviewing this Thursday morning in Las Vegas. Does anyone have any last minute advice?:boxing:


What happens if they don't hire "X" amount of people before the deadline? DOes the compnay just fold?


----------



## drew2016

Well, I had my interview today they seemed interested placing me in a QA or F-16 maintainer position. I was told that an offer would be made in 2-3 weeks then the actual processing to leave would be another 1-3 months. 

A block 60 differential class was mentioned at the interview any word on that?


----------



## Todnee

drew2016 said:


> Well, I had my interview today they seemed interested placing me in a QA or F-16 maintainer position. I was told that an offer would be made in 2-3 weeks then the actual processing to leave would be another 1-3 months.
> 
> A block 60 differential class was mentioned at the interview any word on that?


Drew2016.....what questions did they ask you? Did they ask you tell me a time when you were under a deadline how did you handle the situation.....or what is your weak point? Tell me about a time when you disagreed with your manager.Things like that. 

What questions did you ask the interviewer? Was it a one on one interview or a panel of people? What did you learn about the company that hasnt already been discussed here? Thank you Sir

Todnee


----------



## Todnee

drew2016 said:


> Well, I had my interview today they seemed interested placing me in a QA or F-16 maintainer position. I was told that an offer would be made in 2-3 weeks then the actual processing to leave would be another 1-3 months.
> 
> A block 60 differential class was mentioned at the interview any word on that?


Just realized another 3 weeks of waiting??! With the bottleneck of new hires going on ibpredict that projection will slip

Todnee


----------



## drew2016

Todnee said:


> Drew2016.....what questions did they ask you? Did they ask you tell me a time when you were under a deadline how did you handle the situation.....or what is your weak point? Tell me about a time when you disagreed with your manager.Things like that.
> 
> What questions did you ask the interviewer? Was it a one on one interview or a panel of people? What did you learn about the company that hasnt already been discussed here? Thank you Sir
> 
> Todnee


The interview was a lot less tense than I expected after they looked at my resume two people wanted to talk with me. They asked what I knew about the company then asked me if I wanted to work on the flight line, Phase, engine shop, hydraulics shop, or QA. Asked me if I had any questions, I am mainly interested in advancement opportunities we talked about that a bit then off I went. I don't feel the need to ask about a lot of things until it is time for me to do something about it. 

Between this thread and the one on F-16 . net most of my questions have been answered until I actually have a job offer.


----------



## drew2016

Todnee said:


> Just realized another 3 weeks of waiting??! With the bottleneck of new hires going on ibpredict that projection will slip
> 
> Todnee


That's why I don't plan on telling my current employer anything till I have a plane ticket in my hand.


----------



## Bluemac34

Sandscorpion said:


> We seem to have lost the reports from"on the ground". Hoping to hear from fuelman407 who has been there for a while on housing and staying on in the hotel.
> 
> Keep you informative posts coming.......


Hi Sandscorpion,

Info on the ground is, things are happening albeit slowly.

The AMMROC staff are all very busy, but they are trying to get info out to people.
I have been here since Sunday and have had medical check up, fingerprints taken and passport etc taken from me to process the residents visa.

You need to hire a car asap on arrival because once you start the process you cannot do it. 
Do not tell the hire car company you are here to work, only on holiday.

Bring at least 20 passport photos and copies of visa, driving licence and passport.

You will need a phone without a camera, most people have a Nokia 100.

Hotels are very good and the people most helpful.

I hope this helps, cheers


----------



## Bluemac34

The housing is plentiful and depending where you work will be the major factor on either Abu Dhabi, Dubai or Al Ain is where you want to live.
Abu Dhabi is the most expensive.


----------



## Todnee

drew2016 said:


> The interview was a lot less tense than I expected after they looked at my resume two people wanted to talk with me. They asked what I knew about the company then asked me if I wanted to work on the flight line, Phase, engine shop, hydraulics shop, or QA. Asked me if I had any questions, I am mainly interested in advancement opportunities we talked about that a bit then off I went. I don't feel the need to ask about a lot of things until it is time for me to do something about it.
> 
> Between this thread and the one on F-16 . net most of my questions have been answered until I actually have a job offer.


ADVANCEMENT OPPORTUNITIES: Does it exist? Do they have merit promotions? Do they do performance feedback & appraisals? If you were hired into the grade level G are you stuck there or can you move up to J?

Btw....after the 3 weeks will they tell you EITHER way whether or not you got hired? Cuz i know me....i will be pacing the floor wondering aloud'wheres my offer?' It would be nice if they told me theres no offer coming. Quit emailing us

-todnee


----------



## aero55

djflava said:


> I have been offered a position with a starting salary of 14,300, 10,400 (housing), and 2,000 (transportation allowance) plus annual bonus (3 times base salary). All figures are in AED. I would be living there alone w/wife back in US. Is this a good package to be able to relocate and rent a place, a car and live decent in UAE?


Guys, 

Just wondering if some one can shed light on the Bonus pay out, is it for every one in the company. As djflave reported that he is offered a salary with bonus mentioned. Usually the bonus etc is distributed among all the emplyees based upon basic pay. 

Secondly any one knows about advancement/promotion oppertunities how they are/will be within AMMROC.


----------



## Sandscorpion

Bluemac34 said:


> Hi Sandscorpion,
> 
> Info on the ground is, things are happening albeit slowly.
> 
> The AMMROC staff are all very busy, but they are trying to get info out to people.
> I have been here since Sunday and have had medical check up, fingerprints taken and passport etc taken from me to process the residents visa.
> 
> You need to hire a car asap on arrival because once you start the process you cannot do it.
> Do not tell the hire car company you are here to work, only on holiday.
> 
> Bring at least 20 passport photos and copies of visa, driving licence and passport.
> 
> You will need a phone without a camera, most people have a Nokia 100.
> 
> Hotels are very good and the people most helpful.
> 
> I hope this helps, cheers


Cheers Bluemac


----------



## mariog99

Hello to all new to this forum took a job at AMMROC after 31 yrs @ the USAF ready for a BIG change we will be moving start of OCT 2012 looking forward


----------



## fuelman407

Todnee said:


> Drew2016.....what questions did they ask you? Did they ask you tell me a time when you were under a deadline how did you handle the situation.....or what is your weak point? Tell me about a time when you disagreed with your manager.Things like that.
> 
> What questions did you ask the interviewer? Was it a one on one interview or a panel of people? What did you learn about the company that hasnt already been discussed here? Thank you Sir
> 
> Todnee


It is a quick interview. They do not ask things like that. Will want to know what is your work experience and how long you have on the type of aircraft they are looking for. There are many F-16 jobs available yet. They will look at your USAF training certs but will not make any copies. only took ten minutes. There are so many that they have to see and do not have alot of time to spend with you. If you know of any F-16 guys looking for jobs tell them to apply. Many jobs here!


----------



## mariog99

hello all Just got hired to a C-17 platform based in Dubai I was told we would be going first to the capitol of UAE to do the paperwork by reading all the post it is still a lot of red tape and confusion no matter were we go , I will be taken my wife at a later date this is.. new for us since . big move... I have been in the AF res for 31 yrs any one else got hire for C-17 thank you hope to here from all you soon


----------



## aero55

*Bonus + Career Advancements*

Guys, 

Just wondering if some one can shed light on the Bonus pay out, is it for every one in the company. As djflave reported that he is offered a salary with bonus mentioned. Usually the bonus etc is distributed among all the emplyees based upon basic pay. 

Secondly any one knows about advancement/promotion oppertunities how they are/will be within AMMROC


----------



## Todnee

mariog99 said:


> Hello to all new to this forum took a job at AMMROC after 31 yrs @ the USAF ready for a BIG change we will be moving start of OCT 2012 looking forward



Congratulations, Mario 

1. How many weeks did it take for them to extend you an offer after the interview?

2. Was the initial offer plentiful or did you need to negotiate?

-todnee


----------



## Jynxgirl

Strongly suggest buying a blackberry without a camera... you can find them on ebay. Otherwise you are stuck having to send sms, and that gets costly. Make sure its a newer model so that you can use whatsapp. And a good deal of folks do sneak a phone with a camera but  dont get caught.... and always keep the small junk one to show at the gate.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

I have been reading the posts and here is what I have come to learn. I have been talking to Sara since Mar and was told, by her, that there will be room for growth. Not sure how (with performance reports or what) but I was told by her that they are available. 

The big question floating around is BONUS, BONUS, BONUS. 

Again, I was told by her and it is in my letter of intent (informal contract) that there will be a bonus. Now if it actually happens....beyond me. Don't hold that gospel, this is just information that I have come across. I have been talking with "some guys" already working in AMMROC for a while and was told that there is even the possibilities of moving platforms if you are the exception rather than the norm.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Bounty Hunter said:


> I have been reading the posts and here is what I have come to learn. I have been talking to Sara since Mar and was told, by her, that there will be room for growth. Not sure how (with performance reports or what) but I was told by her that they are available.
> 
> The big question floating around is BONUS, BONUS, BONUS.
> 
> Again, I was told by her and it is in my letter of intent (informal contract) that there will be a bonus. Now if it actually happens....beyond me. Don't hold that gospel, this is just information that I have come across. I have been talking with "some guys" already working in AMMROC for a while and was told that there is even the possibilities of moving platforms if you are the exception rather than the norm.


So as I have been sitting here thinking about it, I got out the informal contract that was sent to me by AMMROC and I must clarify...there is no mention of a bonus. 

AGAIN, NO MENTION OF A BONUS IN THE INFORMAL CONTRACT I RECIEVED FROM AMMROC. 

If there will be a bonus, that may be something you and AMMROC will have to work out individually. Besides, if you don't get a bonus, then like the rest of the population, you'll live; if you do get a bonus, stash it away for hard times!


----------



## Todnee

Bounty Hunter said:


> So as I have been sitting here thinking about it, I got out the informal contract that was sent to me by AMMROC and I must clarify...there is no mention of a bonus.
> 
> AGAIN, NO MENTION OF A BONUS IN THE INFORMAL CONTRACT I RECIEVED FROM AMMROC.
> 
> If there will be a bonus, that may be something you and AMMROC will have to work out individually. Besides, if you don't get a bonus, then like the rest of the population, you'll live; if you do get a bonus, stash it away for hard times!


Its human nature to see what we want to see. Selectively hear what we want to hear. And conveniently forget that which is unpleasant. :confused2:


----------



## Sandscorpion

Get anything that you think you are getting in writing. All the better if it is in your contract of employment. This is especially important in that part of the world!

If it is not in writing you will not get it.


----------



## fuelman407

aero55 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just wondering if some one can shed light on the Bonus pay out, is it for every one in the company. As djflave reported that he is offered a salary with bonus mentioned. Usually the bonus etc is distributed among all the emplyees based upon basic pay.
> 
> Secondly any one knows about advancement/promotion oppertunities how they are/will be within AMMROC


Well, I have not heard anything about this since my orientation, but they said that AMMROC is working on a company bonus to all. Not sure how much and when yet. They will let us know! Will be a good Xmas present. And yes, they were going by your pay grade too. Will see!


----------



## fuelman407

mariog99 said:


> Hello to all new to this forum took a job at AMMROC after 31 yrs @ the USAF ready for a BIG change we will be moving start of OCT 2012 looking forward


Howdy!
Welcome aboard! I am retired also. Been here alittle over three weeks now. Just got my UAE ID card. What position did they hire you for? I am very glad I am here, but when you get here just like I have told everyone is just have patience. If I can be of any help let me know! Take care.


----------



## mariog99

Todnee said:


> Congratulations, Mario
> 
> 1. How many weeks did it take for them to extend you an offer after the interview?
> 
> 2. Was the initial offer plentiful or did you need to negotiate?
> 
> -todnee


thank you todnee we all knew before hand what was the salary range for the C-17 positions they were looking they did not have person to person interviews I had a Phone interview with folk over at AUE on a Sunday morning my time the next day I had a formal offer via e-mail and that was it .. waiting game starts of when I leave are you still waiting for your offer? thank for replying and hope to see you soon


----------



## mariog99

fuelman407 said:


> Howdy!
> Welcome aboard! I am retired also. Been here alittle over three weeks now. Just got my UAE ID card. What position did they hire you for? I am very glad I am here, but when you get here just like I have told everyone is just have patience. If I can be of any help let me know! Take care.


Thank you fuelman we are looking forward to our big change this time for me will be with the wife she wanted the change so god willing I can hold on till retirement age in the US I have been heavy's all my life Aero Repair the mayor part until HSC for the past 6 and finishing the career for the past year back at A/R on KC 135 taradactils keep us pot it and hope to see you soon PS how cold is the beer


----------



## Todnee

*Interview Done!*



mariog99 said:


> thank you todnee we all knew before hand what was the salary range for the C-17 positions they were looking they did not have person to person interviews I had a Phone interview with folk over at AUE on a Sunday morning my time the next day I had a formal offer via e-mail and that was it .. waiting game starts of when I leave are you still waiting for your offer? thank for replying and hope to see you soon


Hi Mario-

I just had my face to face interview this morning at one of the local Vegas hotels. I was shocked they asked on the application my marital status because that is against the law. I guess they just want to budget out how much they're gonna have to spend on shipping family members over to the UAE, but still a bit unnerving. 

Another question that caught me off guard: "How much do I currently make?" I HATE those questions....again they just want to see how low can they go


----------



## Sandscorpion

Todnee said:


> Hi Mario-
> 
> I just had my face to face interview this morning at one of the local Vegas hotels. I was shocked they asked on the application my marital status because that is against the law. I guess they just want to budget out how much they're gonna have to spend on shipping family members over to the UAE, but still a bit unnerving.
> 
> Another question that caught me off guard: "How much do I currently make?" I HATE those questions....again they just want to see how low can they go


Try and never divulge how much you earn at the moment. Tell them you have a commercial confidentiality clause in your contract and it specifically says that you are not allowed to give third parties this information.


----------



## Todnee

Sandscorpion said:


> Try and never divulge how much you earn at the moment. Tell them you have a commercial confidentiality clause in your contract and it specifically says that you are not allowed to give third parties this information.


Too late


----------



## mariog99

Todnee said:


> Hi Mario-
> 
> I just had my face to face interview this morning at one of the local Vegas hotels. I was shocked they asked on the application my marital status because that is against the law. I guess they just want to budget out how much they're gonna have to spend on shipping family members over to the UAE, but still a bit unnerving.
> 
> Another question that caught me off guard: "How much do I currently make?" I HATE those questions....again they just want to see how low can they go


Congrats on ur interview you have to keep in mind that these are foreign
companies that in their country is legal/normal practice to ask i was ask my age cus i did a phone interview and if they ask your salary dont say it ore tell them more than what you make that way they might not low ball you in my case they were up front and before hand with the salary keep me posted and will see echa other in dubai ps what airframe and shop i am c-17 CC/aero


----------



## fuelman407

mariog99 said:


> Congrats on ur interview you have to keep in mind that these are foreign
> companies that in their country is legal/normal practice to ask i was ask my age cus i did a phone interview and if they ask your salary dont say it ore tell them more than what you make that way they might not low ball you in my case they were up front and before hand with the salary keep me posted and will see echa other in dubai ps what airframe and shop i am c-17 CC/aero


Just one thought! Before I got my Draft Offer, they asked me what salary I wanted. I had done some some research (online) and found one that had some annual pay info. Mech: $80,000, Supervisors/QA: $100.000 and Managers: $110.000. Now, remember this includes all allowances and is not your base pay. All depend on the grade you will be hired at. So, when you get the draft offer, look at your grade and the amount of allowances you will get within that big dollar figure. They did not ask my age during the interview. C-17 program is base near Dubai, so you can look for a place there and it is cheaper there. So, you can save money with your housing allowance. That is a good thing. Okay! hope that helps some. If I can help with more info let me know. I have been here one month now. I finally have my UAE ID card, Drivers License and bank account is ready for the money to pour in! ha ha. I have a rental car and will stay in the hotel after the company stops paying for it. Will stay here for two weeks till I move into a hotel apartment near by at the Staybridge. They gave me a corporate rate. So, if you go online to check the prices, they will be out of this world. It is still high but within my short term realm. Got to get the wife here before I can choose a place to live, she is incharge of that department and the 90 day probation thing is hanging over my head too. Everyone that comes here is a different position and the 90 day thing affects them different that me. Okay! take care.
Steve


----------



## Todnee

:focus:


fuelman407 said:


> Just one thought! Before I got my Draft Offer, they asked me what salary I wanted. I had done some some research (online) and found one that had some annual pay info. Mech: $80,000, Supervisors/QA: $100.000 and Managers: $110.000. Now, remember this includes all allowances and is not your base pay. All depend on the grade you will be hired at. So, when you get the draft offer, look at your grade and the amount of allowances you will get within that big dollar figure. They did not ask my age during the interview. C-17 program is base near Dubai, so you can look for a place there and it is cheaper there. So, you can save money with your housing allowance. That is a good thing. Okay! hope that helps some. If I can help with more info let me know. I have been here one month now. I finally have my UAE ID card, Drivers License and bank account is ready for the money to pour in! ha ha. I have a rental car and will stay in the hotel after the company stops paying for it. Will stay here for two weeks till I move into a hotel apartment near by at the Staybridge. They gave me a corporate rate. So, if you go online to check the prices, they will be out of this world. It is still high but within my short term realm. Got to get the wife here before I can choose a place to live, she is incharge of that department and the 90 day probation thing is hanging over my head too. Everyone that comes here is a different position and the 90 day thing affects them different that me. Okay! take care.
> Steve


You know what else i forgot to ask at interview? Whats my job description. What hours. What to wear. 

So......has anyone actually read their position description? Can they ask you to pemrform task outside the parameters of description? Are we members of a union? Who looks after our labor interest?


----------



## Todnee

*transiet mail service*

Ok so the posta l service isnt perfected. What address do you use to temporarily forward mail from th states? 

When i use amazon how will the UPS driver know where to drop 
off my pkg?


----------



## Sandscorpion

fuelman407 said:


> Just one thought! Before I got my Draft Offer, they asked me what salary I wanted. I had done some some research (online) and found one that had some annual pay info. Mech: $80,000, Supervisors/QA: $100.000 and Managers: $110.000. Now, remember this includes all allowances and is not your base pay. All depend on the grade you will be hired at. So, when you get the draft offer, look at your grade and the amount of allowances you will get within that big dollar figure. They did not ask my age during the interview. C-17 program is base near Dubai, so you can look for a place there and it is cheaper there. So, you can save money with your housing allowance. That is a good thing. Okay! hope that helps some. If I can help with more info let me know. I have been here one month now. I finally have my UAE ID card, Drivers License and bank account is ready for the money to pour in! ha ha. I have a rental car and will stay in the hotel after the company stops paying for it. Will stay here for two weeks till I move into a hotel apartment near by at the Staybridge. They gave me a corporate rate. So, if you go online to check the prices, they will be out of this world. It is still high but within my short term realm. Got to get the wife here before I can choose a place to live, she is incharge of that department and the 90 day probation thing is hanging over my head too. Everyone that comes here is a different position and the 90 day thing affects them different that me. Okay! take care.
> Steve


Fuelman How much cheaper is the corporate rate from the websites advertised cheapest rate of 790AED pernight? (The monthly rate or weekly rate under the corporate scheme)


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Todnee said:


> Hi Mario-
> 
> I just had my face to face interview this morning at one of the local Vegas hotels. I was shocked they asked on the application my marital status because that is against the law. I guess they just want to budget out how much they're gonna have to spend on shipping family members over to the UAE, but still a bit unnerving.
> 
> Another question that caught me off guard: "How much do I currently make?" I HATE those questions....again they just want to see how low can they go


Not exactly sure if it is against the law or whatever but they asked me if I was married too. It is not for their information about spending money on sending family members or not. Because if you are hired in a particular grade (and I don't know what grade that is) they will either pay for your family or they won't pay for your family. It is all grade dependent. So thinking that they asked you may seem lie a big deal to you but it is not. I think they ask every one.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

mariog99 said:


> Thank you fuelman we are looking forward to our big change this time for me will be with the wife she wanted the change so god willing I can hold on till retirement age in the US I have been heavy's all my life Aero Repair the mayor part until HSC for the past 6 and finishing the career for the past year back at A/R on KC 135 taradactils keep us pot it and hope to see you soon PS how cold is the beer


An old tanker guy I see?!? I am looking forward to meeting you. Spent some time on the tankers at RAF Mildenhall UK and Mountaing Home AFB ID. I love the 135!


----------



## fuelman407

Sandscorpion said:


> Fuelman How much cheaper is the corporate rate from the websites advertised cheapest rate of 790AED pernight? (The monthly rate or weekly rate under the corporate scheme)


Yes, there is a corporate rate at some places. You have to ask them if they have one for AMMROC. Staybridge hotel apartments did give me a very big corporate rate, 400 AED per day. I know this is high but like I have said here the time of year is not the best time to be looking. I have been online looking and most places are booked already. So, you have to do what you have to do! Take care.
Steve


----------



## Sandscorpion

fuelman407 said:


> Yes, there is a corporate rate at some places. You have to ask them if they have one for AMMROC. Staybridge hotel apartments did give me a very big corporate rate, 400 AED per day. I know this is high but like I have said here the time of year is not the best time to be looking. I have been online looking and most places are booked already. So, you have to do what you have to do! Take care.
> Steve


Thanks Fuelman so the 10,500AED housing allowance almost covers it then.


----------



## aero55

*3 Months Probation*

Guys 

Any idea how 03 months probation is evaluated. Is it for everyone on the ground and how tough and different it is once this is over... Probably the guys who have passed this period can suggest something on this....


----------



## fuelman407

Sandscorpion said:


> Thanks Fuelman so the 10,500AED housing allowance almost covers it then.


It all depends what your grade is. But, the Staybridge is within my budge for housing allowance. Taking all things into consideration, this is the best route for me. Everyone has different things that affect their decisions. Good to hear from you. 
Steve


----------



## fuelman407

aero55 said:


> Guys
> 
> Any idea how 03 months probation is evaluated. Is it for everyone on the ground and how tough and different it is once this is over... Probably the guys who have passed this period can suggest something on this....



Well, I have been here for one month and not speaking for the others, but it will be hard to evaluate anyone when you do know what your job is or cannot do your job because of other issues. We will see what the next two months will hold.


----------



## Bobuae

Guys, 

I am a new user to this site. 

I wanted to know if anyone knows more about Program management office department at AMMROC which is located at Abu Dhabi. 

Please guide me.


----------



## Sandscorpion

Bobuae said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am a new user to this site.
> 
> I wanted to know if anyone knows more about Program management office department at AMMROC which is located at Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Please guide me.


BobUAE Have a read of the previous 37 pages here and you will get a good idea. Also there are other forums talking about this contract. (F-16.net)


----------



## fuelman407

Well, I signed the contract with Staybrige Suites for my 2 month stay there. I have said, it is not for everyone, due to cost, but fit my needs for the short term. I highly recommend this place if you do not know where to rent after your 30 days paid by the company. Plus, another factor is my wife. She needs to be here to help me look for a place she likes. If you get a unfurnished apartment and she is not here, then you will have to buy some things and she may not like what I buy. So, looking at the whole picture, it is best for ME! to wait and have her here to help me! And depending on your grade, will get the relocation allowance to help do some shopping too. It is a win win situation for me. Know it is not for everyone! Got a very good company discount for AMMROC (400 AED per day), compared to the 890 AED per day in you do a search online. THis place is a great location to AMMROC and the facilities are super! If anyone is going to bring their wife over, start right now and get the UAE stamp on your marriage license and bring it with you! Then you will be that much more ahead! When you get that then there is more paperwork that the driver will help you get done. Okay! you all take care and let me know if I can do anything! See ya!
Steve


----------



## 60guy

fuelman407 said:


> Well, I signed the contract with Staybrige Suites for my 2 month stay there. I have said, it is not for everyone, due to cost, but fit my needs for the short term. I highly recommend this place if you do not know where to rent after your 30 days paid by the company. Plus, another factor is my wife. She needs to be here to help me look for a place she likes. If you get a unfurnished apartment and she is not here, then you will have to buy some things and she may not like what I buy. So, looking at the whole picture, it is best for ME! to wait and have her here to help me! And depending on your grade, will get the relocation allowance to help do some shopping too. It is a win win situation for me. Know it is not for everyone! Got a very good company discount for AMMROC (400 AED per day), compared to the 890 AED per day in you do a search online. THis place is a great location to AMMROC and the facilities are super! If anyone is going to bring their wife over, start right now and get the UAE stamp on your marriage license and bring it with you! Then you will be that much more ahead! When you get that then there is more paperwork that the driver will help you get done. Okay! you all take care and let me know if I can do anything! See ya!
> Steve


I'll be flying out of Charlotte @ 4:00 this evening. Get in to Abu Dhabi tomorrow @ 7:00 pm. I will probably be doing the same thing about staying @ the Staybridge. Will give you a shout to see how you like it after you've been there a few weeks.
John


----------



## Todnee

60guy said:


> I'll be flying out of Charlotte @ 4:00 this evening. Get in to Abu Dhabi tomorrow @ 7:00 pm. I will probably be doing the same thing about staying @ the Staybridge. Will give you a shout to see how you like it after you've been there a few weeks.
> John


60guy

Where are your layovers? Any idea how much your coach class ticket cost? I would have to fly business class.


----------



## Sandscorpion

Todnee said:


> 60guy
> 
> Where are your layovers? Any idea how much your coach class ticket cost? I would have to fly business class.


They send you an e-ticket for your embarkation flight. Normally economy class except for very senior management.


----------



## Todnee

Sandscorpion said:


> They send you an e-ticket for your embarkation flight. Normally economy class except for very senior management.[/QUOTE
> 
> Its been a few decades since i flew international so forgive my brainfart when i ask where would my embarkation flight depart from? Is it las vegas where i currently live or is it new york la guardia? Am i financially liable for the las vegas to new york leg or do they cover entire itineary?:confused2:


----------



## fuelman407

60guy said:


> I'll be flying out of Charlotte @ 4:00 this evening. Get in to Abu Dhabi tomorrow @ 7:00 pm. I will probably be doing the same thing about staying @ the Staybridge. Will give you a shout to see how you like it after you've been there a few weeks.
> John


I am in Park Inn, Rm 211.n You will have one heck of a flight! See you when you get here! 
Steve


----------



## 60guy

You tell them where you want to leave from and they book full travel from there. They have me
Going from Charlotte to Chicago with a 3 hour layover before the 14 hour flight to Abu Dhabi. I was booked First Class to Chicago, and economy to Abu Dhabi. Flight to Chicago is booked solid so I assume the first class was all that was available.


----------



## Sandscorpion

Todnee said:


> Sandscorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> They send you an e-ticket for your embarkation flight. Normally economy class except for very senior management.[/QUOTE
> 
> Its been a few decades since i flew international so forgive my brainfart when i ask where would my embarkation flight depart from? Is it las vegas where i currently live or is it new york la guardia? Am i financially liable for the las vegas to new york leg or do they cover entire itineary?:confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> They will pay from your nearest Home of Record airport (HOR) i.e. Las Vegas to Abu Dhabi (AUH) probably via Europe or direct from the USA to AUH on a direct flight on Etihad or Emirates. Depending on the class of ticket they buy you may be able to approach the airline and pay money to upgrade to Business class if you like. If it is a cheap ticket you may not be able to upgrade.
> 
> Both of those new airlines are pretty good anyway.
Click to expand...


----------



## 60guy

fuelman407 said:


> I am in Park Inn, Rm 211.n You will have one heck of a flight! See you when you get here!
> Steve


You're right Steve, going to be a very long flight from Chicago to Abu Dhabi (14 hrs)! They have me in the Crowne Plaza. Just ready to finally getting over. When look you up sometime this week when I get settled in. Thanks for all the info over the last month.
John


----------



## Todnee

Sandscorpion said:


> Todnee said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will pay from your nearest Home of Record airport (HOR) i.e. Las Vegas to Abu Dhabi (AUH) probably via Europe or direct from the USA to AUH on a direct flight on Etihad or Emirates. Depending on the class of ticket they buy you may be able to approach the airline and pay money to upgrade to Business class if you like. If it is a cheap ticket you may not be able to upgrade.
> 
> Both of those new airlines are pretty good anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the 411
Click to expand...


----------



## fuelman407

60guy said:


> You tell them where you want to leave from and they book full travel from there. They have me
> Going from Charlotte to Chicago with a 3 hour layover before the 14 hour flight to Abu Dhabi. I was booked First Class to Chicago, and economy to Abu Dhabi. Flight to Chicago is booked solid so I assume the first class was all that was available.


WOW! I do not envy you! I feel you pain, LOL Such a long flight to Abu Dhabi! If I could say something about the long time in the air, try to stretch your legs, get the blood flowing some. Get up and walk around and keep hydrated too! I was really lucky when I flew here, I came from Saudi Arabia. Good luck! You might want to think about renting a car when you first arrive to Abu Dhabi. You may not feel like it at the time, but the next day you will give up your passport and will not get it back for several weeks. I have heard of some guys waiting almost one month. If you decide to do this, then do not show them your work visa or tell them you are here to work! Tell them you are here for a vacation and they will rent you one. Normally, they will not rent to you if they findout you are here on the work visa and you will have to wait till you get the visa in your passport. I recommend reserving a car from Hertz. I did a Toyota Corrorla for 2000 AED plus got the complete insurance for an extra 200 AED. If you do not do this you will be trapped at the hotel and depend on others that do have one or taking a taxi everywhere. I did not rent till I got the visa in my passport. Took me 2 1/2 weeks to get one. Feels so good now! Just up to you! You can get a smaller car (Yarus) for 1700 AED, but thought the extra room is better. Oh! Forgot! I walked up the rental place, they gave me a promotional price because of AMMROC. DO not know if you can get it online or not. If not, then the rental place (at the airport) is called Sky Park and is in a seperate building across the street from the terminal, short walk. It is all if you feel like it when you get here! Just a suggestion. Good luck! just bring lots of patience with you!


----------



## fuelman407

Todnee said:


> Sandscorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the 411
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let you know, Emirates Airlines does not fly into Abu Dhabi! FYI
Click to expand...


----------



## Todnee

fuelman407 said:


> WOW! I do not envy you! I feel you pain, LOL Such a long flight to Abu Dhabi! If I could say something about the long time in the air, try to stretch your legs, get the blood flowing some. Get up and walk around and keep hydrated too! I was really lucky when I flew here, I came from Saudi Arabia. Good luck! You might want to think about renting a car when you first arrive to Abu Dhabi. You may not feel like it at the time, but the next day you will give up your passport and will not get it back for several weeks. I have heard of some guys waiting almost one month. If you decide to do this, then do not show them your work visa or tell them you are here to work! Tell them you are here for a vacation and they will rent you one. Normally, they will not rent to you if they findout you are here on the work visa and you will have to wait till you get the visa in your passport. I recommend reserving a car from Hertz. I did a Toyota Corrorla for 2000 AED plus got the complete insurance for an extra 200 AED. If you do not do this you will be trapped at the hotel and depend on others that do have one or taking a taxi everywhere. I did not rent till I got the visa in my passport. Took me 2 1/2 weeks to get one. Feels so good now! Just up to you! You can get a smaller car (Yarus) for 1700 AED, but thought the extra room is better. Oh! Forgot! I walked up the rental place, they gave me a promotional price because of AMMROC. DO not know if you can get it online or not. If not, then the rental place (at the airport) is called Sky Park and is in a seperate building across the street from the terminal, short walk. It is all if you feel like it when you get here! Just a suggestion. Good luck! just bring lots of patience with you!


So do i tell the ammroc driver thats picking me up at the airport' never mind im gonna ge me a rental car.


----------



## fuelman407

Todnee said:


> So do i tell the ammroc driver thats picking me up at the airport' never mind im gonna ge me a rental car.


I do not have time to give you a long answer right now. When I get home from work I will expand on this! But, the short answer is yes ask him about doing it. See you later today!
Steve


----------



## Sandscorpion

fuelman407 said:


> Todnee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let you know, Emirates Airlines does not fly into Abu Dhabi! FYI
> 
> 
> 
> LOL BUT it does fly to Dubai and then they can drive you to Abu Dhabi! 1.5 Hours away but get your point.
Click to expand...


----------



## enginetroop52

*offer from ammroc*

Ive just recieved an offer from ammroc. im just out of the USAF got 9 + yrs of experience as an engine troop on f-16 c and d models and f-15 strike eagle they offered me a job in abu dhabi just at first glance it looks really expensive to live there and i have a large fam for housing they offered 8,333 in there currency still dosent seem like enough any info or advice would be welcome ..... AMMROC? ABU DHABI LIVING ? anything i havent excepted the offer yet but its deff a good one


----------



## Sandscorpion

enginetroop52 said:


> Ive just recieved an offer from ammroc. im just out of the USAF got 9 + yrs of experience as an engine troop on f-16 c and d models and f-15 strike eagle they offered me a job in abu dhabi just at first glance it looks really expensive to live there and i have a large fam for housing they offered 8,333 in there currency still dosent seem like enough any info or advice would be welcome ..... AMMROC? ABU DHABI LIVING ? anything i havent excepted the offer yet but its deff a good one



Read through the entire thread. Also Look at the Gulf News Accommodation section and Dubbizle.com. With a large family you have to think of housing and school fees. School fees there are very expensive. Then compare your findings against your allowances. Also connect with some people on the ground. Fuelman407 is very helpful and he is there now.


----------



## enginetroop52

thanks for answering im kinda sitting on the fence at the moment they offered me gs grade G monthly making around 24,000 aed a month 288,000 a yr without the possible bonuses but id eventually be moving a family of six i just might wait on lockheed to move the 35 to luke but i need a job asap


----------



## fuelman407

enginetroop52 said:


> thanks for answering im kinda sitting on the fence at the moment they offered me gs grade G monthly making around 24,000 aed a month 288,000 a yr without the possible bonuses but id eventually be moving a family of six i just might wait on lockheed to move the 35 to luke but i need a job asap



Hi, I understand! WOW! with a large family like that you sure do need a job! Just look at the pros and cons about coming. You would have to come here about three months before your family to save money and to look for a place. How many bedrooms would you need here? That will be a big factor too! Have you started to look online for apartments here? With that many in the family, would look at Dubai for a place to live. Prices are better there right now. IT is doable here at that grade. Depends if you are out of work there, this much money looks pretty good and tax free. Are you near Luke AFB? I spent 8 years there. If you are F-16 engines, then there are many jobs here for F-16's. Let me know if you decide. I am working with the F-16 program at HQ (for right now). Take care.


----------



## enginetroop52

fuelman407 said:


> Hi, I understand! WOW! with a large family like that you sure do need a job! Just look at the pros and cons about coming. You would have to come here about three months before your family to save money and to look for a place. How many bedrooms would you need here? That will be a big factor too! Have you started to look online for apartments here? With that many in the family, would look at Dubai for a place to live. Prices are better there right now. IT is doable here at that grade. Depends if you are out of work there, this much money looks pretty good and tax free. Are you near Luke AFB? I spent 8 years there. If you are F-16 engines, then there are many jobs here for F-16's. Let me know if you decide. I am working with the F-16 program at HQ (for right now). Take care.


yea i did 7 and a half years aat luke cms in backshop and 310th ftr sqd and then at lakenheath with 494th deff have more time on the line than backshop .moved back to az after my med discharge in dec. at least me and the fam would need 3 rooms itd be a lil rough but def doable.


----------



## enginetroop52

and i have started to look around online thats what got me thinking if it was worth it or not


----------



## fuelman407

enginetroop52 said:


> yea i did 7 and a half years aat luke cms in backshop and 310th ftr sqd and then at lakenheath with 494th deff have more time on the line than backshop .moved back to az after my med discharge in dec. at least me and the fam would need 3 rooms itd be a lil rough but def doable.


I hear you! Your best bet would be Dubai for a place. Much better prices there for you. I know the drive each day is rough, but there are people that do it. From where you will be it is over one hour one way. I would start to look at some websites for places in both Abu Dhabi and Dubai. Betterhomes.com is one and propertyfinders.com, there is another but do not have it infront of me. Have you read the threads here on this site. There is much info from me and others about things here, so look it over. The other thing is that if you come here at a G grade, you will have to pay for the transportation over here and you would have a large bill for that too! WOW! Just would have to be here for a while to save money to bring them over. Like I said, make a list on paper of the pros and cons and talk it over with your wife. In the end you two will have to make this decision, only you can know! Good luck.
Steve


----------



## Sandscorpion

Then you have to consider your school fees.. The American School in Dubai will give you an idea of fees ( https://sites.google.com/a/asdubai.net/admissions/tuition---fees ). Then flights home at vacation time. 

Does a G Grade offer family status?
If you need a job you may consider coming across and leaving your family back home.

Tuition and Fees
Fees are for the 2012/13 school year in UAE Dirhams (AED) is 77,190 plus other misc fees.


----------



## enginetroop52

I've considered moving and leaving the family behind I kinda wanted to steer away from that I just spent the past two yrs in England without them I took leave one in those two yrs to see my daughter born and didn't see her again for a yr. But u deff gotta do what u gotta do right lol it would be easier and it deff wouldn't be a new situation for me


----------



## drew2016

This may be a taboo subject, I've read of several instances that the final contract is quite a bit lower than the initial offer. 

How common is this?


----------



## fuelman407

drew2016 said:


> This may be a taboo subject, I've read of several instances that the final contract is quite a bit lower than the initial offer.
> 
> How common is this?


I have not heard of this, did not happen to me.


----------



## mariog99

fuelman407 said:


> Just one thought! Before I got my Draft Offer, they asked me what salary I wanted. I had done some some research (online) and found one that had some annual pay info. Mech: $80,000, Supervisors/QA: $100.000 and Managers: $110.000. Now, remember this includes all allowances and is not your base pay. All depend on the grade you will be hired at. So, when you get the draft offer, look at your grade and the amount of allowances you will get within that big dollar figure. They did not ask my age during the interview. C-17 program is base near Dubai, so you can look for a place there and it is cheaper there. So, you can save money with your housing allowance. That is a good thing. Okay! hope that helps some. If I can help with more info let me know. I have been here one month now. I finally have my UAE ID card, Drivers License and bank account is ready for the money to pour in! ha ha. I have a rental car and will stay in the hotel after the company stops paying for it. Will stay here for two weeks till I move into a hotel apartment near by at the Staybridge. They gave me a corporate rate. So, if you go online to check the prices, they will be out of this world. It is still high but within my short term realm. Got to get the wife here before I can choose a place to live, she is incharge of that department and the 90 day probation thing is hanging over my head too. Everyone that comes here is a different position and the 90 day thing affects them different that me. Okay! take care.
> Steve


thank you for all the info my ofer was 30k/month but I am still in the dark over here, Orion the " recruter" they have not sent me any more paperwork I am retireing from the AF res sep 30 and still waiting Hurry up and wait I guess
thanks one more time hope to see you over their soon


----------



## fuelman407

mariog99 said:


> thank you for all the info my ofer was 30k/month but I am still in the dark over here, Orion the " recruter" they have not sent me any more paperwork I am retireing from the AF res sep 30 and still waiting Hurry up and wait I guess
> thanks one more time hope to see you over their soon


Good! Please look over all the past posts here for more info. I will be here if you need anymore info! What is the job situation like there? If not good, this looks pretty good. The unknown is tough to do, but this place (besides the humidity and heat for 8 months) is very western orientated and you will like here here I think. It is a job and tax-free money and think it would be hard to find anything comparable there. Just give it a try for three months then make plans to stay and bring the family over then. See ya.
Steve


----------



## drew2016

fuelman407 said:


> I have not heard of this, did not happen to me.


A dude mentions it on page 2 of this thread, I know the whole story is not there on that one. I've read articles of it happening in other industries mainly construction.


----------



## aero55

*Education assistant*

Does any one know how much education/schooling assistant is provided in AMMROC (probably J grade or above). Is it on reimbursment basis or comes along salary ?


----------



## 60guy

aero55 said:


> Does any one know how much education/schooling assistant is provided in AMMROC (probably J grade or above). Is it on reimbursment basis or comes along salary ?


When it was discussed with me before I opted to leave family behind for first year because I didn't want to pull them out of school in middle of year, they told me 30000 AED. I was told that they would pay that up front to the school. If it costs more than the 30k, you most pay it up front to school. If it costs less than 30k, company keeps the change. If any one else has different info please share.


----------



## sleepy334

How is the F-16 Weapons side of the house??


----------



## Jynxgirl

If you bring over families, the commute to all ain is bit less then dubai to get to dhafra and the Western based schools are much lower. A number of contractors do this.


----------



## Jynxgirl

And you get the added benefit of avoiding the highway between Dxb and dhafra.


----------



## Scott81

Just wondering if I could get some help from you guys. I'm currently waiting on my security clearance (3 weeks, which is apparently not too bad after reading some other posts). I've been offered a position for the C-17 program (avionics) and I have a couple questions - 

1. I was wondering what location they are working out of? My recruiter told me they are working out of Abu Dhabi International, but my sources in Qatar (Boeing Field Rep) says they are working out of Minhad. Are there 2 locations? I tend to lead towards my Boeing guy to be more accurate.

2. I also have a full sleeve of tattoos on my left arm and I was wondering if some of the people that are already in location can give any advice on how that will go over or if I will have to cover my arm, etc.


----------



## 60guy

Scott81 said:


> Just wondering if I could get some help from you guys. I'm currently waiting on my security clearance (3 weeks, which is apparently not too bad after reading some other posts). I've been offered a position for the C-17 program (avionics) and I have a couple questions -
> 
> 1. I was wondering what location they are working out of? My recruiter told me they are working out of Abu Dhabi International, but my sources in Qatar (Boeing Field Rep) says they are working out of Minhad. Are there 2 locations? I tend to lead towards my Boeing guy to be more accurate.
> 
> 2. I also have a full sleeve of tattoos on my left arm and I was wondering if some of the people that are already in location can give any advice on how that will go over or if I will have to cover my arm, etc.


1. There is a guy that started with me this week that works C-17's and is working out of Minhad in Dubai. I have not seen any 17's at Abu Dhabi Int.

2. I also have tattoos on both arms down to my wrists. You will be required to wear sleeves to cover them up once you start working on the base. Not an issue when you first start going in for your first week or two.


----------



## 60guy

Jynxgirl said:


> If you bring over families, the commute to all ain is bit less then dubai to get to dhafra and the Western based schools are much lower. A number of contractors do this.


Jynxgirl, I just arrived on Monday, how long of a drive is it to Al Ain from Al Dhafra? I've check on google maps and it says about 1.5 hours. But everything else I've checked has given a higher drive time than it actually took. Curious as I have considered getting a place in Al Ain.


----------



## Hangerrash

Scott81 said:


> Just wondering if I could get some help from you guys. I'm currently waiting on my security clearance (3 weeks, which is apparently not too bad after reading some other posts). I've been offered a position for the C-17 program (avionics) and I have a couple questions -
> 
> 1. I was wondering what location they are working out of? My recruiter told me they are working out of Abu Dhabi International, but my sources in Qatar (Boeing Field Rep) says they are working out of Minhad. Are there 2 locations? I tend to lead towards my Boeing guy to be more accurate.
> 
> 2. I also have a full sleeve of tattoos on my left arm and I was wondering if some of the people that are already in location can give any advice on how that will go over or if I will have to cover my arm, etc.


Hi,
I have just gotten here. I understand that visible tattos will have to be covered. Ok Take care.


----------



## Hangerrash

Hi, Has anyone had any experience bringing a used car into the UAE from Texas. I live in a port city and I would love to bring my Subaru Baja here to the UAE. Can you suggest a freight forwarder or touch on the process?


----------



## fuelman407

sleepy334 said:


> How is the F-16 Weapons side of the house??


Hi! AMMROC still needs some weapons positions filled. If you are interested, would apply. Let me know if you do! And if you know anyone else with F-16 experience tell them to apply too. 
Steve


----------



## drew2016

Hangerrash said:


> Hi, Has anyone had any experience bringing a used car into the UAE from Texas. I live in a port city and I would love to bring my Subaru Baja here to the UAE. Can you suggest a freight forwarder or touch on the process?


I'm currently looking into shipping my 2012 GMC Sierra over there. here are two threads that go into it.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/uae-expat-forum-expats-living-uae/56996-importing-car.html#post376246

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/uae-expat-forum-expats-living-uae/86653-importing-us-bank-financed-vehicle.html


There is a sticky in the Dubai forum that goes into it also. I'm still debating if it would be worth it.

I also found this company that ships stuff.
Truly Global Coverage for Logistics, Moving and Relocations


----------



## sleepy334

fuelman407 said:


> Hi! AMMROC still needs some weapons positions filled. If you are interested, would apply. Let me know if you do! And if you know anyone else with F-16 experience tell them to apply too.
> Steve


I have an offer and I was trying to see how is the weapons shop? I remember talking to some of the guys last year in red flag but I guess the whole program has changed.. And thanks fuelman407 I will let some of my co-workers know that are getting out


----------



## mgb

drew2016 said:


> I'm currently looking into shipping my 2012 GMC Sierra over there. here are two threads that go into it.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/uae-expat-forum-expats-living-uae/56996-importing-car.html#post376246
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/uae-expat-forum-expats-living-uae/86653-importing-us-bank-financed-vehicle.html
> 
> 
> There is a sticky in the Dubai forum that goes into it also. I'm still debating if it would be worth it.
> 
> I also found this company that ships stuff.
> Truly Global Coverage for Logistics, Moving and Relocations


You will NOT be able to register a pick up truck in the UAE if your residency visa is issued by Abu Dhabi emirate. Different if you have a Dubai residency - sometimes things differ from emirate to emirate.


----------



## mgb

60guy said:


> Jynxgirl, I just arrived on Monday, how long of a drive is it to Al Ain from Al Dhafra? I've check on google maps and it says about 1.5 hours. But everything else I've checked has given a higher drive time than it actually took. Curious as I have considered getting a place in Al Ain.


About 1.5 hours is about right, but its a crazy road at rush hour!
It also depends where in aa you are coming from - al bateen is the nearest area to ad and many expats commute from there.


----------



## 60guy

mgb said:


> About 1.5 hours is about right, but its a crazy road at rush hour!
> It also depends where in aa you are coming from - al bateen is the nearest area to ad and many expats commute from there.


Thanks, I think I'll stick to the areas around Al Dhafra then. Have driven through Khalifa City A, Al Reef Villas, and Mohammed Bin Zayed City. Any opinions on best area to live? Just me so don't need nothing big. Not a big party person.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Most the guys say it is about an hour and fifteen minutes out the gate to their homes in Al Ain area. For the guys without families/kids, then wouldnt choose it. But because the schooling fees and villas are less, many of the guys have went with Al Ain rather then Dubai for families. 

There is a mall somewhere in khalifa that a number of contractors live in serviced apartments across the street from it. If I see someone, I will ask... I assume you guys will be working on the flight line somewhere, even if not on the american side, so will meet those guys quickly enough. I dont see them anymore as coming to base procedures have changed.


----------



## fuelman407

sleepy334 said:


> I have an offer and I was trying to see how is the weapons shop? I remember talking to some of the guys last year in red flag but I guess the whole program has changed.. And thanks fuelman407 I will let some of my co-workers know that are getting out


No Problems! No one is working at the base yet! Some have arrived and more coming but not working at the base! Waiting for base passes! Be prepared to wait for a month or longer here before that happens. But, things change here so fast, never know what will happen! You will be put in training before you go to work, this is a new aircraft and alittle different from your past blocks! You will see. Cannot go into details here.


----------



## Jynxgirl

After ramadan, the emirates badges will probly take more like 7 to 10 days once the paperwork is submitted to the office that processes them. The system was down in july if I remember right, but nothing lately. The reason is taking longer now is ramadan.


----------



## fuelman407

Well, I know what everyone is saying about driving to work every day from Dubai if working in Al Dhafra. But, I just spent yesterday in Dubai Marnia district (Diamond 6 building), Emirates Mall and the Dragon Mart and then back to the marina at night! And I am very impressed with things there! The marina comes to life at night, with shops, cafes, restaurants and the Marina mall about a ten minute walk. There are boat cruises and dinner cruises and speed boat rides! So much going on in this area of Dubai! A very interesting place. Drove there from Park Inn and there were four of us, talking along the way and the one hour seemed like 30 minutes. Can see putting the cruise control and some good music on and making the trip there and back. This my only reservation about moving there, the drive. But, the housing situation is so much better there. This one guy is in Diamond 6 building on the marina and he is paying 82,000 AED for a two bedroom furnished apartment. The extra room is nice just for two people. Will have time to make up my mind! Decisiions, decisions!


----------



## Sandscorpion

Does he have to pay the 82,000 AED rent per year or 6 monthly in advance? 
How does the company advance the accommodation allowance?


----------



## UAENewbee

Sandscorpion said:


> Does he have to pay the 82,000 AED rent per year or 6 monthly in advance?
> How does the company advance the accommodation allowance?


Here is some information I received:

Payment is usually requested in 1, 2, 6 and 12 cheques, you will simply post-dated checks after the initial payment. It is possible you may find a more flexible landlord, but the aforementioned is the usual situation. You can request for up to 6 months advanced housing allowance or half of one year’s rent, the lesser of the two will be used. You will have to decide on whether to rent a furnished or unfurnished apartment.


----------



## fuelman407

Sandscorpion said:


> Does he have to pay the 82,000 AED rent per year or 6 monthly in advance?
> How does the company advance the accommodation allowance?


The owner will dictate how many payments you can pay, but most will ask for two checks, just depends. If you get a written quot from the agent you can take it in to the finance office and they will start the process!


----------



## 60guy

fuelman407 said:


> Well, I know what everyone is saying about driving to work every day from Dubai if working in Al Dhafra. But, I just spent yesterday in Dubai Marnia district (Diamond 6 building), Emirates Mall and the Dragon Mart and then back to the marina at night! And I am very impressed with things there! The marina comes to life at night, with shops, cafes, restaurants and the Marina mall about a ten minute walk. There are boat cruises and dinner cruises and speed boat rides! So much going on in this area of Dubai! A very interesting place. Drove there from Park Inn and there were four of us, talking along the way and the one hour seemed like 30 minutes. Can see putting the cruise control and some good music on and making the trip there and back. This my only reservation about moving there, the drive. But, the housing situation is so much better there. This one guy is in Diamond 6 building on the marina and he is paying 82,000 AED for a two bedroom furnished apartment. The extra room is nice just for two people. Will have time to make up my mind! Decisiions, decisions!


Steve I know what you mean about the drive. Just made the trip today with some of the guys. The Marina does look very attractive, again just a big drive to Dhafra. Spent some time in the Dubai Mall, would definitely have to hide the wife's credit cards!! Have you moved to the Staybridge next door yet? I'm in rm 501 @ the Crowne. Talk to you later, John


----------



## fuelman407

60guy said:


> Steve I know what you mean about the drive. Just made the trip today with some of the guys. The Marina does look very attractive, again just a big drive to Dhafra. Spent some time in the Dubai Mall, would definitely have to hide the wife's credit cards!! Have you moved to the Staybridge next door yet? I'm in rm 501 @ the Crowne. Talk to you later, John


Nope! not yet. Will be here in the Park Inn till 30th and then over to the Staybridge! Was over at Dubai again! But you know, the drive from the hotel was not that bad and coming back either! Will see! Will look here for a place but not just yet. Okay, will contact you tomorrow. It is late here now! See ya.
Steve


----------



## mariog99

fuelman407 said:


> Well, I know what everyone is saying about driving to work every day from Dubai if working in Al Dhafra. But, I just spent yesterday in Dubai Marnia district (Diamond 6 building), Emirates Mall and the Dragon Mart and then back to the marina at night! And I am very impressed with things there! The marina comes to life at night, with shops, cafes, restaurants and the Marina mall about a ten minute walk. There are boat cruises and dinner cruises and speed boat rides! So much going on in this area of Dubai! A very interesting place. Drove there from Park Inn and there were four of us, talking along the way and the one hour seemed like 30 minutes. Can see putting the cruise control and some good music on and making the trip there and back. This my only reservation about moving there, the drive. But, the housing situation is so much better there. This one guy is in Diamond 6 building on the marina and he is paying 82,000 AED for a two bedroom furnished apartment. The extra room is nice just for two people. Will have time to make up my mind! Decisiions, decisions!


i was looking at diamond bldgs to live good location it seeams but read some bad reviews about the complex if you can let us know what you think about the diamonds? tanks mario


----------



## fuelman407

mariog99 said:


> i was looking at diamond bldgs to live good location it seeams but read some bad reviews about the complex if you can let us know what you think about the diamonds? tanks mario


Hi,
It is very convientent to many things in either diamond 5 or 6. It has easy access to the road coming into dubai. Seems to be a very good building. The only things negiative is if you are on the balcony, the road noise is alittle much and try to get a apartment about the fifth floor if facing the major highway. There is an Indian restaurant on the ground floor and the smells could be too much if out on the balcony. Great location, like I said though! Plus the metro is right there too.


----------



## Todnee

fuelman407 said:


> Hi,
> It is very convientent to many things in either diamond 5 or 6. It has easy access to the road coming into dubai. Seems to be a very good building. The only things negiative is if you are on the balcony, the road noise is alittle much and try to get a apartment about the fifth floor if facing the major highway. There is an Indian restaurant on the ground floor and the smells could be too much if out on the balcony. Great location, like I said though! Plus the metro is right there too.


Steve havr you seen any AUTHENTIC korean restaurants? Not arabic korean....just plain old bul goki korean


----------



## fuelman407

Todnee said:


> Steve havr you seen any AUTHENTIC korean restaurants? Not arabic korean....just plain old bul goki korean


Hi! No, I have not seen any like that but have not looked for one here! An authentic korean restaurant will be too spicy for me! ha ha Have to admit that I do like bul goki though. They use some very hot spices on most food. Was stationed at Tague and only ate two times the whole year and that was because I was invited to two Korean weddings! How you doing? Spent the day in Dubai again yesterday! Very nice there but crowded! Will have to see where I end up! Take care!
Steve


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Hi guys.

Really glad to have found this forum, and the posts (particularly fuelman407) have been SOOOOOOOO helpful!

Having a telephone interview this week, and if all goes well, I'm hoping to be out there by the end of the year or early in January.

Regards,
Del


----------



## Hangerrash

Hi, I really appreciate it. I will ask them for a quote. I'll let you know what they tell me.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

mgb said:


> You will NOT be able to register a pick up truck in the UAE if your residency visa is issued by Abu Dhabi emirate. Different if you have a Dubai residency - sometimes things differ from emirate to emirate.


Do many people ride motorbikes out there, or is that a bit suicidal...?


----------



## 60guy

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Do many people ride motorbikes out there, or is that a bit suicidal...?


There are bikes here, if you have a bike that overheats easily, you probably will not want to ride during the summer. I have friends that have been in Sharjah for a few years and they ride from about Oct-May.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

60guy said:


> There are bikes here, if you have a bike that overheats easily, you probably will not want to ride during the summer. I have friends that have been in Sharjah for a few years and they ride from about Oct-May.


I've currently got a Suzuki Bandit 1250, but would probably trade it in for a BMW R1200 GT before coming out there...


----------



## KDelaine

Just recieved an information packett from my recruiter as far as what to expect the first 30 days, bringing family over, important numbers, and culture in abu dhabi. 

Call him up if you havent recieved yours yet or you can pm me and give me your e-mail and I will forward it to you.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

KDelaine said:


> Just recieved an information packett from my recruiter as far as what to expect the first 30 days, bringing family over, important numbers, and culture in abu dhabi.
> 
> Call him up if you havent recieved yours yet or you can pm me and give me your e-mail and I will forward it to you.


Cool... That must be the info pack that fuelman was talking about...  When do you start?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

KDelaine said:


> Just recieved an information packett from my recruiter as far as what to expect the first 30 days, bringing family over, important numbers, and culture in abu dhabi.
> 
> Call him up if you havent recieved yours yet or you can pm me and give me your e-mail and I will forward it to you.


BTW, what recruiter are you going through? Is it Aeropeople?


----------



## KDelaine

Not sure when I start yet. Guessing will only disrupt my chi.....woooooossaaaa

My recruiter is aviation recruiting


----------



## aitke12

Themightyblues2000 said:


> I've currently got a Suzuki Bandit 1250, but would probably trade it in for a BMW R1200 GT before coming out there...


I will be getting a new 2013 CbR1000rr when I am there!


----------



## mariog99

fuelman407 said:


> Hi,
> It is very convientent to many things in either diamond 5 or 6. It has easy access to the road coming into dubai. Seems to be a very good building. The only things negiative is if you are on the balcony, the road noise is alittle much and try to get a apartment about the fifth floor if facing the major highway. There is an Indian restaurant on the ground floor and the smells could be too much if out on the balcony. Great location, like I said though! Plus the metro is right there too.


thanks fuelman hope to see you in October when i get their GW... My family will be joining me at a later date too


----------



## drew2016

mgb said:


> You will NOT be able to register a pick up truck in the UAE if your residency visa is issued by Abu Dhabi emirate. Different if you have a Dubai residency - sometimes things differ from emirate to emirate.


Thanks, I've read this a few times I was thinking if I lived in Dubai I'd be OK.

Let me make sure I have this strait. Even if I get a place in Dubai, AMMROC HQ is in Abu Dhabi so the work visa will be from there so, I will NOT be able to register a truck. I will just need to suck it up take the loss on a two month old truck or pay for storage and use it when I visit the states. What would the approx cost of insurance be on a 5.3L V8 4X4 anyway?

Off topic: I read to bring a good pair of steel toe boots if I'll be working the line. Does it matter what color they are?


----------



## Jynxgirl

You can get quotes online for insurance. Just do a google and will turn up some companies, or check the dubai thread and search in there for recommended insurance companies. One company is not the same as the next. The small local insurance companies can be awful to work with if you ever have an accident. And the cost tends to not be that much cheaper to go with them. 

I love bikes and have an R6 and a CBR900 that I use for a track bike, and after getting to ride with a group on a friends extra bike, see no reason to bother having a bike here. The side roads that would be any fun to ride that have a bit of turns, have sand issues. The main roads have idiots going 180 to 200 down the road, mixed in with trucks going 70 to 80, and other cars going the normal 100 to 120, all on a straight road that is mutliple lanes. There are a few rides that people go on that are semi ok but overall... just isnt up to par.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Jynxgirl said:


> You can get quotes online for insurance. Just do a google and will turn up some companies, or check the dubai thread and search in there for recommended insurance companies. One company is not the same as the next. The small local insurance companies can be awful to work with if you ever have an accident. And the cost tends to not be that much cheaper to go with them.
> 
> I love bikes and have an R6 and a CBR900 that I use for a track bike, and after getting to ride with a group on a friends extra bike, see no reason to bother having a bike here. The side roads that would be any fun to ride that have a bit of turns, have sand issues. The main roads have idiots going 180 to 200 down the road, mixed in with trucks going 70 to 80, and other cars going the normal 100 to 120, all on a straight road that is mutliple lanes. There are a few rides that people go on that are semi ok but overall... just isnt up to par.


I'm really just thinking of options for commuting to Abu Dhabi from either Dubai or Al Ain rather than for recreational riding (as nice as that would be)


----------



## supplylogistics4400

Hello all,
A few questions I would like to ask to all. I am in the logistics side and I was interviewed in Aug 10 2012 in Las vegas, NV. The interview lasted about 20 minutes. Was told to wait for the draft offer and I dont know when that would come.
Is there anyone in the Logistics here that could give me some insight?

Thanks.....Newbie Ron


----------



## Todnee

*Las vegas recruit(ee)*



supplylogistics4400 said:


> Hello all,
> A few questions I would like to ask to all. I am in the logistics side and I was interviewed in Aug 10 2012 in Las vegas, NV. The interview lasted about 20 minutes. Was told to wait for the draft offer and I dont know when that would come.
> Is there anyone in the Logistics here that could give me some insight?
> 
> Thanks.....Newbie Ron


Hey Ron! I'm so glad to see someone from logistics side finally posted! I also live in Vegas and I interviewed for logistics as well on the 10th. I have not heard anything yet but I don't expect to hear from anyone until the earliest 31 Aug. Do you work on Nellis?


----------



## Todnee

KDelaine said:


> Not sure when I start yet. Guessing will only disrupt my chi.....woooooossaaaa
> 
> My recruiter is aviation recruiting


KDelaine-where are you currently located? Your profile says you're in UAE

-Todnee


----------



## KDelaine

Yeah thats wrong, I am currently in Montgomery, AL


----------



## supplylogistics4400

Todnee said:


> Hey Ron! I'm so glad to see someone from logistics side finally posted! I also live in Vegas and I interviewed for logistics as well on the 10th. I have not heard anything yet but I don't expect to hear from anyone until the earliest 31 Aug. Do you work on Nellis?


No. but I used to work for JT3 and was assigned to Jtech range to run their NTTR-logistics up north.

Well, let me know if you heard anything.


----------



## mgb

drew2016 said:


> Thanks, I've read this a few times I was thinking if I lived in Dubai I'd be OK.
> 
> Let me make sure I have this strait. Even if I get a place in Dubai, AMMROC HQ is in Abu Dhabi so the work visa will be from there so, I will NOT be able to register a truck. I will just need to suck it up take the loss on a two month old truck or pay for storage and use it when I visit the states. What would the approx cost of insurance be on a 5.3L V8 4X4 anyway?
> 
> Off topic: I read to bring a good pair of steel toe boots if I'll be working the line. Does it matter what color they are?


i
You are correct- it doesn't matter where you live - the crucial thing is which emirate issues your residency. Insurance costs about 5% of the value of the vehicle.


----------



## Todnee

KDelaine said:


> Yeah thats wrong, I am currently in Montgomery, AL


Sooooo.....its been 2 months since you joined our chat forum. Have you received your clearance? And what type of clearance are we applying for? I have a DoD Top Secret clearance.....is that the same thing? Mr. Webb is nice. He entertains mt endless questions.


----------



## Bluemac34

Accomodation prices are rising fast in certain areas around AD. 
Since I arrived on the 5th Aug prices in Al Raha Beach area have risen from AED75,000 to AED85,000 for a 1 bed apartment. This because it it is probably the best area to be for views and facilities closest to AD, unless you are on the coastline in the City.
Other areas seem to be holding prices but are not as nice ie, AL Reef (concrete jungle with no facilities), Khalifa City (lots of small compounds, but a building site mostly), A Dana apartments are starting to appear, I don't know much about them, and for people going to the south of AD, Mohammed Bin Zayed city is not a very nice area at all.
AL Ain and Dubai speak for themselves, probably commutable to AMMROC HQ if you want to.

I hope this may be of help to some of you, I can only speak of what I have experienced, yes, some places are a lot cheaper, but, you get what you pay for in my opinion and if you are here for the long haul somewhere good is the way to go, or, if you are here to save loads of money, stay away from Al Raha Beach, simple... cheers


----------



## KDelaine

Todnee said:


> Sooooo.....its been 2 months since you joined our chat forum. Have you received your clearance? And what type of clearance are we applying for? I have a DoD Top Secret clearance.....is that the same thing? Mr. Webb is nice. He entertains mt endless questions.


I think all I need is a secret clearance, not sure with that, buts been about three weeks since I turned in my paperwork for my security clearance paperwork. I can only assume that your top secret clearance is the same thing as one of the security clearance they are looking to establish. I have just a DoD secret. 

Also anyone looking for prospective roommates?


----------



## Todnee

U


supplylogistics4400 said:


> No. but I used to work for JT3 and was assigned to Jtech range to run their NTTR-logistics up north.
> 
> Well, let me know if you heard anything.


So are you currently unemployed? If so are you collecting unemployment insurance? Reason i ask is i will be unemployed on 7 sep & was wondering how much of a pain in the butt is the process for claims? Btw is your AFSC 2Sx?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Well, it has been 11 days since I have read the forum and there is some interesting information floating around. I would like to thank BlueMac34 for mentioning the prices going up in AD. I am however, still waiting on my clearance. Now that the holiday season is officialy over, I may get there sooner than later. Take care all and I am looking forward to meeting each of you. Maybe getting together after we all arrive for a BBQ or something??


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Bounty Hunter said:


> Well, it has been 11 days since I have read the forum and there is some interesting information floating around. I would like to thank BlueMac34 for mentioning the prices going up in AD. I am however, still waiting on my clearance. Now that the holiday season is officialy over, I may get there sooner than later. Take care all and I am looking forward to meeting each of you. Maybe getting together after we all arrive for a BBQ or something??


Got an email from my recruitment company yesterday saying that Sara and her team only got back to work yesterday morning, after the Eid holidays. I'm not anticipating any movement on my application this week... :-(


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Bluemac34 said:


> AL Ain and Dubai speak for themselves, probably commutable to AMMROC HQ if you want to.


Think I'm gonna go for Al Ain when I come out, and get my motorbike...


----------



## mgb

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Think I'm gonna go for Al Ain when I come out, and get my motorbike...


A motorbike for doing the morning/evening commute from Al Ain to Abu Dhabi? You might want to check on the benefits Ammroc will pay to your dependents/family should you die on your way to work!


----------



## Sandscorpion

mgb said:


> A motorbike for doing the morning/evening commute from Al Ain to Abu Dhabi? You might want to check on the benefits Ammroc will pay to your dependents/family should you die on your way to work!


Agree just change the word "should" to eventually "when".

Dangerous road. Dangerous speeding drivers! I guess if he goes fast enough he will eliminate the treat from behind!


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Sandscorpion said:


> Agree just change the word "should" to eventually "when".
> 
> Dangerous road. Dangerous speeding drivers! I guess if he goes fast enough he will eliminate the treat from behind!


Having driven in Bosnia and Belize, I've developed an extra pair of eyes in the back of my head... :eyebrows:


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Got an email from my recruitment company yesterday saying that Sara and her team only got back to work yesterday morning, after the Eid holidays. I'm not anticipating any movement on my application this week... :-(


Good luck wıth that! I have been waiting 11 weeks because of the holidays! Not because of AMMROC, waiting for my security clearance...


----------



## Bobuae

Thank you so much for your information and its been quite useful. 

Has anyone joined and working in Program Management Office at AMMROC HO Abu Dhabi ???


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Just seen another advert for AMMROC jobs (although not mentioning them by name) on aviationjobsearch...

No wonder their HR department are so busy!


----------



## Chao_aveos

Bounty Hunter said:


> Good luck wıth that! I have been waiting 11 weeks because of the holidays! Not because of AMMROC, waiting for my security clearance...


Hi Bounty Hunter so I see that you did not get any reply from in relation to the security clearance. 
From my side it did not happen neither yet, they are still waiting for it, but now they decided to say look it took much longer then excpeted, so the position is no longer available. But I hope it would work better for you.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Chao_aveos said:


> Hi Bounty Hunter so I see that you did not get any reply from in relation to the security clearance.
> From my side it did not happen neither yet, they are still waiting for it, but now they decided to say look it took much longer then excpeted, so the position is no longer available. But I hope it would work better for you.


So let me ask you...you waıted a long tıme and then they told you that your posıtıon was fılled and you were no longer needed? So what dıd you end up doıng? Dıd you get offered another posıtıon? Dıd you get any sort of contract? I sure hope that does not turn out to be the case ın my sıtuation!


----------



## Sandscorpion

Bountyhunter. Never assume that these companies care about your situation. They are way behind the times when it comes to what we would consider acceptable behavior in the West! But that is why they pay the what they pay!


----------



## Chao_aveos

Bounty Hunter said:


> So let me ask you...you waıted a long tıme and then they told you that your posıtıon was fılled and you were no longer needed? So what dıd you end up doıng? Dıd you get offered another posıtıon? Dıd you get any sort of contract? I sure hope that does not turn out to be the case ın my sıtuation!


The only thing they told was that since the clearance took so long, the position I was going to fill is no longer available and that they will get in touch with me in the future to inform me about the clearance and in case there is a new position for me.

But I'm sure that your positin can be different they need the skills to do the work, for me it was a managerial position in the commercal department. I wish you good luck. 
Now I started looking for other positions here in North America, I always beleived that thing always happen for a better good.


----------



## Sandscorpion

I have a question for the people there. The residency is renewable every 3 years. 

What happens if you reach 60 after you are hired at the the first renewal? 

Do the UAE Government still have a policy of no more renewals after 60 years for expats?


----------



## mgb

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Having driven in Bosnia and Belize, I've developed an extra pair of eyes in the back of my head... :eyebrows:


Do they work in thick fog when the traffic is going at 130kph?


----------



## mgb

Sandscorpion said:


> I have a question for the people there. The residency is renewable every 3 years.
> 
> What happens if you reach 60 after you are hired at the the first renewal?
> 
> Do the UAE Government still have a policy of no more renewals after 60 years for expats?


Renewal is possible on a yearly basis after age 60.


----------



## Guest

mgb said:


> Renewal is possible on a yearly basis after age 60.


Check the upper age policy of the company you are working for too. You might find you have been recruited but if you are in your late 50s, you may well find you are for the chop once you reach 60. The tax free salary sounds great, but do you really want to relocate here, go through all the hassle of moving and then find yourself without a contract once you get to 60?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

mgb said:


> Do they work in thick fog when the traffic is going at 130kph?


LOL... Only the girls drive at 130.... ;-)


----------



## Sandscorpion

oxfordgirl said:


> Check the upper age policy of the company you are working for too. You might find you have been recruited but if you are in your late 50s, you may well find you are for the chop once you reach 60. The tax free salary sounds great, but do you really want to relocate here, go through all the hassle of moving and then find yourself without a contract once you get to 60?


Thanks for the help mgb and oxfordgirl. Does anyone know if AMMROC has compulsory retirement at 60.

If they do not then the Visa has to be renewed annually....mmmmmm I am glad I found out about this.


----------



## mgb

Sandscorpion said:


> Thanks for the help mgb and oxfordgirl. Does anyone know if AMMROC has compulsory retirement at 60.
> 
> If they do not then the Visa has to be renewed annually....mmmmmm I am glad I found out about this.


I wouldn't worry too much about their compulsory retirement age at this point - rules can be and are changed at the drop of a guttra!

Even if the compulsory retirement age is 70, your employer will have to renew your visa annually after your current one finishes if you are over 60, unless the rules change, which is always a possibility.


----------



## Guest

Sandscorpion said:


> Thanks for the help mgb and oxfordgirl. Does anyone know if AMMROC has compulsory retirement at 60.
> 
> If they do not then the Visa has to be renewed annually....mmmmmm I am glad I found out about this.




Believe they review on a case by case basis but I know they are not renewing contracts of a few oldies who work there (they are also on exhorbitant salaries so this may also be a factor).


----------



## mariog99

mgb said:


> Renewal is possible on a yearly basis after age 60.


Good question and a very good answer thanks to both


----------



## mariog99

Bounty Hunter said:


> Good luck wıth that! I have been waiting 11 weeks because of the holidays! Not because of AMMROC, waiting for my security clearance...


me too!!! since late late June Rammadan is over


----------



## FuelcellCharlie

Just wondering if anyone has heard anything back yet since Ramadan ended? And if anyone can let me know how long the process is from interview to being in country. I currently still hold a DoD secret clearance.


----------



## FuelcellCharlie

Just wondering if anyone has heard anything back yet since Ramadan ended? And if anyone can let me know how long the process is from interview to being in country. I currently still hold a DoD secret clearance.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

FuelcellCharlie said:


> Just wondering if anyone has heard anything back yet since Ramadan ended? And if anyone can let me know how long the process is from interview to being in country. I currently still hold a DoD secret clearance.


Wish I had Charlie... I've been waiting for an email from them and keep getting told it'll come "next week" by my recruiter... Nothing yet, but I guess I just have to be patient...


----------



## mariog99

FuelcellCharlie said:


> Just wondering if anyone has heard anything back yet since Ramadan ended? And if anyone can let me know how long the process is from interview to being in country. I currently still hold a DoD secret clearance.


I was told yesterday that they all got back from vacation at ammroc so things should be moving I will be going to dubai to work on the c-17 good luck


----------



## Sandscorpion

Hoping to hear more feedback from the people who started 2 months ago like Fuelman407 for feedback on the work conditions and environment after settling in so to speak.....


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Sandscorpion said:


> Hoping to hear more feedback from the people who started 2 months ago like Fuelman407 for feedback on the work conditions and environment after settling in so to speak.....


Sandscorpıon...I thought you had boots on ground. Are you caught up lıke the rest of us? Seems lıke forever for our paperwork to get processed....Good luck to you and everyone else that ıs waıtıng...


----------



## Sandscorpion

Bounty Hunter said:


> Sandscorpıon...I thought you had boots on ground. Are you caught up lıke the rest of us? Seems lıke forever for our paperwork to get processed....Good luck to you and everyone else that ıs waıtıng...


Bounty Hunter No boots on the ground yet but I have many years experience all over the Middle East. I am not bothered about the wait as I am working at the moment and I am more interested in seeing how much better AMMROC might be to previous experiences...

Also at my age I will only get one 3 year residency in before a I am 60. So this contract may only be good for 3 years for me cause after 60 it is yearly renewal on an individual basis and with "a need" by the company (at least it used to be).

I am interested in previous positive posters like Fuelman because this a good barometer for me...


----------



## mariog99

Sandscorpion said:


> Bounty Hunter No boots on the ground yet but I have many years experience all over the Middle East. I am not bothered about the wait as I am working at the moment and I am more interested in seeing how much better AMMROC might be to previous experiences...
> 
> Also at my age I will only get one 3 year residency in before a I am 60. So this contract may only be good for 3 years for me cause after 60 it is yearly renewal on an individual basis and with "a need" by the company (at least it used to be).
> 
> I am interested in previous positive posters like Fuelman because this a good barometer for me...


thank god co-workers my agehope to see you all in about Octobr 2!!!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

mariog99 said:


> thank god co-workers my agehope to see you all in about Octobr 2!!!


Well Marıo99 and Sandscorpıon! I am not of that age just yet but some mornıngs, I sure feel lıke ıt! Just hope the waıt ıs not too long for any of us. Unlıke some of you, I am retıred\not workıng and I feel all thıs sıttıng around ıs makıng me lazy! I actually spent the last 5 days paıntıng the house. Not one or two but three coats! Good luck brothers and I'll see you there!


----------



## Sandscorpion

I am hoping 60guy (John) who has arrived will post his experiences but he stopped posting after his arrival. Or anyone who is working there to post experiences good and bad. Hopefully good!

I am craving for feedback from people there before "my plunge"!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Sandscorpion said:


> I am hoping 60guy (John) who has arrived will post his experiences but he stopped posting after his arrival. Or anyone who is working there to post experiences good and bad. Hopefully good!
> 
> I am craving for feedback from people there before "my plunge"!


Sandscorpıon,
Not sure but İ am thınkıng most of the guys that have arrıved are faırly busy these days. I mean wıth learnıng a new system and fıgurıng out where to lıve and to rent or buy a car ıs a lot to deal wıth. Don't thınk I don't care, I am lookıng for feedback and expeırıences too. 

I used to get at least 2 emaıls a day from a QA guy who Is over there and after a bıt, the just stopeed. Now I just get them at random. I know he sı busy wıth hıs lıfe and hıs famıly so I don't sweat that. 

There wıll be ınformatıon flowıng soon. Lıke everythıng eolse, just gotta be patıent.


----------



## Sandscorpion

Bounty Hunter said:


> Sandscorpıon,
> Not sure but İ am thınkıng most of the guys that have arrıved are faırly busy these days. I mean wıth learnıng a new system and fıgurıng out where to lıve and to rent or buy a car ıs a lot to deal wıth. Don't thınk I don't care, I am lookıng for feedback and expeırıences too.
> 
> I used to get at least 2 emaıls a day from a QA guy who Is over there and after a bıt, the just stopeed. Now I just get them at random. I know he sı busy wıth hıs lıfe and hıs famıly so I don't sweat that.
> 
> There wıll be ınformatıon flowıng soon. Lıke everythıng eolse, just gotta be patıent.


Yeah I guess you are right. I should know anything to do with that area requires patience! Thanks for giving me reality check


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Sandscorpion said:


> Yeah I guess you are right. I should know anything to do with that area requires patience! Thanks for giving me reality check


I think we're ALL playing the waiting game at the moment... I guess it'll be worth it in the end!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Themightyblues2000 said:


> I think we're ALL playing the waiting game at the moment... I guess it'll be worth it in the end!


Man...it better be worth it! After 12 weeks, growıng tıred of the waıtıng game....


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Bounty Hunter said:


> Man...it better be worth it! After 12 weeks, growıng tıred of the waıtıng game....


And I've just had a call from another recruitment agency who want to submit my CV to AMMROC... :-O


----------



## drew2016

Here's a new one, 
I have a friend that goes over 20 next month that wants to look into getting a job with AMMROC. He is currently on a remote assignment in the UAE, who should he talk to? can someone PM me contact info that I could forward to him?


----------



## CASAFIXER

I have been picked up by AMMROC as a QC Inspector on the CN 235. Been working this for about 3 months so far and just received all my information. Have visa, ticket, hotel reservation. I leave this month. The only thing thru this whole process is that there seems to be a lack of information on everything. I am coming out of Afghanistan and just lost over 15 grand because they screwed up my start date (Sept 2nd). Looking forward to starting a new gig. I understand that there will be alot of quote " unskilled labor" un qoute. Can this be confirmed?


----------



## CASAFIXER

Just want to add one other thing....I was not recuirted by a recuirter, but straight by AMMROC. I found this wierd, but was told by the recuirter that AMMROC will talk straight to me. Any others out there that that has happened to?


----------



## Todnee

CASAFIXER said:


> Just want to add one other thing....I was not recuirted by a recuirter, but straight by AMMROC. I found this wierd, but was told by the recuirter that AMMROC will talk straight to me. Any others out there that that has happened to?


Yes it can happen. I was having a face to face interview with AMMROC in vegas and he told me the guy in the hotel lobby passed him his resume right there on the spot. The hotel employee was former military n looking for work so my interviewer said give me your resume. When theres no recruiter involved ammroc can save money by not having to pay head hunter fee


----------



## shawgialbess

*Grade J with Ammroc*



fuelman407 said:


> I am at the J level. whatever that means! It depends on your pay level I think. but, look at your draft offer and see if you have the extra money for relocation. Keep intouch.
> Steve


Hello There,

am on grade J with AMMROC , I ve been offered settling in allowance 37.5 KAED I contacted the HR they informed me I will be entitled for that after 2 months, my question that i couldn't get from HR :

is settling in (or should i say relocation )allowance a lump sum or just paid upon receipts?if upon receipts what does it exactly cover?

thank you


----------



## shawgialbess

Hello There,

am on grade J with AMMROC , I ve been offered settling in allowance 37.5 KAED I contacted the HR they informed me I will be entitled for that after 2 months, my question that i couldn't get from HR :

is settling in (or should i say relocation )allowance a lump sum or just paid upon receipts?if upon receipts what does it exactly cover?

thank you


----------



## mariog99

CASAFIXER said:


> Just want to add one other thing....I was not recuirted by a recuirter, but straight by AMMROC. I found this wierd, but was told by the recuirter that AMMROC will talk straight to me. Any others out there that that has happened to?


congrats casa fixeri wenrt via Orion they came to us via e-mail then directlly with Ammorc hope to catch up to you guys but security is takeing time i will working for the c-17 nos veremos pronto , suerte hermano


----------



## mariog99

Bounty Hunter said:


> Sandscorpıon,
> Not sure but İ am thınkıng most of the guys that have arrıved are faırly busy these days. I mean wıth learnıng a new system and fıgurıng out where to lıve and to rent or buy a car ıs a lot to deal wıth. Don't thınk I don't care, I am lookıng for feedback and expeırıences too.
> 
> I used to get at least 2 emaıls a day from a QA guy who Is over there and after a bıt, the just stopeed. Now I just get them at random. I know he sı busy wıth hıs lıfe and hıs famıly so I don't sweat that.
> 
> There wıll be ınformatıon flowıng soon. Lıke everythıng eolse, just gotta be patıent.


tick tok, tick toc this is like a babys delivery waiting room


----------



## KDelaine

Yeah I was hoping we get something after labor day, when did you turn in your security clearance mario?


----------



## CASAFIXER

Been an expat for over 20 years working in Panama, Colombia, Philippines, Afghanistan and a few other countires. What I seen with AMMROC is pretty typical in this day in aviation. Took almost three months after my first interview to start with Blackwater Aviation, almost 2 months for Evergreen, a few months for Dyn Corp to work with the National Colombia Police, almost 4 months for Lockheed. Yes AMMORC yes been a little forth coming with information, but than that is par for the course. Not taking anysides, but I have thru this before with a big hiring of people and I chalk it up to they dont have the experiance to handle this many people at one time. From the time of my first interview till i got my visa clearance and ticket was two months. The only problem I have is that they seem to forget email conversations, and not very good at answering questions, ie the lack of communication. I may be one of the lucky ones for the simple reason that I have been in and around the UAE for a few years now, so I know a little more than others who never been there before.


----------



## Gman1

shawgialbess said:


> Hello There,
> 
> am on grade J with AMMROC , I ve been offered settling in allowance 37.5 KAED I contacted the HR they informed me I will be entitled for that after 2 months, my question that i couldn't get from HR :
> 
> is settling in (or should i say relocation )allowance a lump sum or just paid upon receipts?if upon receipts what does it exactly cover?
> 
> thank you


What is a settling allowance? Is that like money to relocate your family? 

Thanks


----------



## shawgialbess

Thanks Gman1 for replying, I know that is used to relocate the family , but is it thu a cash in advance thingy or upon receipts ?does it cover new furniture or automobile?


----------



## shirlyb

*PUSH it to GET a QUICK Result*

GREAT that you got a Job Offer... Pushing is very useful in DUBAI in general!


----------



## Gman1

shawgialbess said:


> Thanks Gman1 for replying, I know that is used to relocate the family , but is it thu a cash in advance thingy or upon receipts ?does it cover new furniture or automobile?


Well, I don't know the answers to your questions, I was trying to figure out what settling was. This was the first time anyone had mentioned. I wish I could help you, cause I am waiting on an offer, so I am clueless like the others that have not heard anything. Please keep the ones that are still in limbo with information, because you know how the communication is at this time. Lol


----------



## muddi

Hello everyone,

I got an offer in PMO & E on G grade. did anybody try negotiating offer? My offer letter doesn't mention relocation costs, annual salary bonus etc.

Please reply with your insights, Thanks


----------



## Shanewr

Hi everyone 
i am new in this forum.
Before 3 month i take a interview with ammoroc.and then i was selected.
Recently the gave me offer letter.then after i submit all of my documents for security clearance. And now in waiting list
i want to ask how much time its taken?
And what they actually check in security clearance?
Thanks


----------



## Shanewr

*Security clearence*

*Hi everyone 
i am new in this forum.
Before 3 month i take a interview with ammoroc.and then i was selected.
Recently the gave me offer letter.then after i submit all of my documents for security clearance. And now in waiting list
i want to ask how much time its taken?
And what they actually check in security clearance?
Thanks*


----------



## Sandscorpion

Interesting with the new posters it looks like it will be truely international team at AMMROC

Anyone on the ground seen anything or heard from Fuelman407? He seems to have stopped posting. It would be good to hear from him.


----------



## mariog99

KDelaine said:


> Yeah I was hoping we get something after labor day, when did you turn in your security clearance mario?


 I turned my paperwork about the beginning of august but they are running very late and slow to many of us at one time!!!!! Ramadan plus a week of vacation after Ramadan didnt help I am antsy , but still have to retire from the art program for the USAF res ,I sold the house we are ready with no place to go:clap2:


----------



## shawgialbess

I have submitted my paper work at the beginning of August , after the EID which was d end of same month they asked me for missing documents which I already submitted plus security clearance form to be filled out,,,,,,and here I am still waiting on d security clearance and d visa.


----------



## mariog99

shawgialbess said:


> I have submitted my paper work at the beginning of August , after the EID which was d end of same month they asked me for missing documents which I already submitted plus security clearance form to be filled out,,,,,,and here I am still waiting on d security clearance and d visa.


:ranger:several times a day i look for a glimer


----------



## muddi

Shanewr said:


> Hi everyone
> i am new in this forum.
> Before 3 month i take a interview with ammoroc.and then i was selected.
> Recently the gave me offer letter.then after i submit all of my documents for security clearance. And now in waiting list
> i want to ask how much time its taken?
> And what they actually check in security clearance?
> Thanks


Good to see you Shanewr. In which department you are hired?


----------



## muddi

Sandscorpion said:


> Interesting with the new posters it looks like it will be truely international team at AMMROC
> 
> Anyone on the ground seen anything or heard from Fuelman407? He seems to have stopped posting. It would be good to hear from him.


Yeah Sandscorpion. I am also excited to see you all there. BTW posts by Fuelman407 and other people have been very helpful.


----------



## muddi

aero55 said:


> Yes you are right the family package (including education assistant) is for J and higher grades. The difference between H and J (or higher) grades is mainly education assistant and family tickets.
> 
> Any one hired in Engineering/PMO department? I will be joining AMMROC HQ in engineering/PMO department mid August.


Hi aero55,

I just received an offer in PMO & E. Seems like you and irishman66 would be my seniors over there


----------



## muddi

*Pmo & e*



irishman66 said:


> I will be in the PMO and fly out on 30th July.


Hi irishman66,

I have got an offer in PMO as well. Now, I will be waiting for Security clearance, degree attestation by UAE embassy. How is your experience going on over there?


----------



## Bobuae

*Pmo & e*



muddi said:


> Hi irishman66,
> 
> I have got an offer in PMO as well. Now, I will be waiting for Security clearance, degree attestation by UAE embassy. How is your experience going on over there?


Congratulations Muddi, 

When did you finish your interviews and how long you have waited for the offer? Whoz your recruiter agency?


----------



## muddi

Bobuae said:


> Congratulations Muddi,
> 
> When did you finish your interviews and how long you have waited for the offer? Whoz your recruiter agency?


Thanks Bobuae , Finished interview 3 weeks ago and got offer this week. I got direct call from AMMROC.


----------



## Bobuae

muddi said:


> Thanks Bobuae , Finished interview 3 weeks ago and got offer this week. I got direct call from AMMROC.


That's really sounds cool , May I know your role and designation?


----------



## muddi

Bobuae said:


> That's really sounds cool , May I know your role and designation?


I am hired for PMO & E for G grade.


----------



## Shanewr

muddi said:


> good to see you shanewr. In which department you are hired?


in it support department


----------



## Shanewr

muddi said:


> Good to see you Shanewr. In which department you are hired?


IN IT DEPARTMENT GRADE D.

Dear Muddi last month i submitted my documents for security Clarence.but still no response.
have you any idea what they check and how much this process take time


----------



## muddi

Shanewr said:


> IN IT DEPARTMENT GRADE D.
> 
> Dear Muddi last month i submitted my documents for security Clarence.but still no response.
> have you any idea what they check and how much this process take time


Shanwer, I don't have much details. From this forum, I have come to know that it takes time around 1-2 months. I just received the offer, my security clearance process hasn't started yet.


----------



## Shanewr

muddi said:


> Shanwer, I don't have much details. From this forum, I have come to know that it takes time around 1-2 months. I just received the offer, my security clearance process hasn't started yet.



its means that you just received an offer .
in which department you applied for? 
are you from lahore?


----------



## Geop

Hi to all,

I saw an ad for aircraft planner Ammroc and applied about a week ago. The ad was posted around the 7th of August but I just saw it a week ago. Do you think they already hired. How long does it take to hear from them? I have worked as a planner for many years, hopefully I will get an interview from them? Has anyone had any experience getting hired from an online ad.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Geop said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I saw an ad for aircraft planner Ammroc and applied about a week ago. The ad was posted around the 7th of August but I just saw it a week ago. Do you think they already hired. How long does it take to hear from them? I have worked as a planner for many years, hopefully I will get an interview from them? Has anyone had any experience getting hired from an online ad.


I've applied for a few different roles with AMMROC, two through agencies, and the other (which was a planner job) direct with AMMROC. As far as I can tell, they're looking for more than just one person in each role as they support lots of different platforms...


----------



## Geop

Themightyblues2000,

Have you been hired by Ammroc or have you at least heard from them?


----------



## muddi

Shanewr said:


> its means that you just received an offer .
> in which department you applied for?
> are you from lahore?


PMO & E is the department, yep from Lahore.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Geop said:


> Themightyblues2000,
> 
> Have you been hired by Ammroc or have you at least heard from them?


I've not had any direct contact from AMMROC, but I've got an interview coming up, arranged by on of the recruiting agencies...


----------



## muddi

Themightyblues2000 said:


> I've not had any direct contact from AMMROC, but I've got an interview coming up, arranged by on of the recruiting agencies...


All the best


----------



## drew2016

Well the waiting begins I just accepted an offer for the F-16 mx program. Was told by the recruiter 5-6 weeks for clearance then another week for the visa. 

I want to bring a set of steel toe boots, does anyone know if any colors are restricted?


----------



## Geop

Themightyblues2000 said:


> I've not had any direct contact from AMMROC, but I've got an interview coming up, arranged by on of the recruiting agencies...


Lots of luck to you!!!!


----------



## fuelman407

Themightyblues2000 said:


> I've not had any direct contact from AMMROC, but I've got an interview coming up, arranged by on of the recruiting agencies...


Okay! Good luck. The problems I am having is just my situation. Others are okay! It is taking a long time to get to the base. Some guys have been waiting almost two months now. Think it will get better but slow now. Four of the British guys have rented a large four bedroom flat to save money. Are you going to be single here or are you planning to bring your wife? Let me know. See ya.


----------



## KDelaine

Nice to see you alive and well fuelman, how is work over there?


----------



## fuelman407

KDelaine said:


> Nice to see you alive and well fuelman, how is work over there?


Well, for me and me only things are up in the air. I was hired for one position and when I got here the manager did not want me for the job I was hired for and wanted to downgrade me to a lower level and give me a job that anyone can do and not a person with 32 years of aircraft experience. I wanted to make a difference here and give this company the benefit of my experience but they (so far) have religated me to a position that does not utilize what I can give them. I talked to the HR manager about this and was told that I have signed the contract and my manager cannot downgrade me, but over here they can do anything. The jury is still out and I am waiting for my 90 day mark (14 Oct) to make a decision about staying or leaving. I have a job offer back in saudi but would rather stay here between the two. We will see how things playout! I tell myself to wait things out and I will fall into a position that fits my wants. Things here are in a state of confusion right now with AMMROC and there are those that are trying to get things moving, will take time. That is my story short and bitter sweet. At least I am still getting paid and life off-duty is very nice here. Take care.


----------



## KDelaine

Damn, best of luck to you. You decide between dubai and abu dhabi as far as places to stay?


----------



## Sandscorpion

fuelman407 said:


> Well, for me and me only things are up in the air. I was hired for one position and when I got here the manager did not want me for the job I was hired for and wanted to downgrade me to a lower level and give me a job that anyone can do and not a person with 32 years of aircraft experience. I wanted to make a difference here and give this company the benefit of my experience but they (so far) have religated me to a position that does not utilize what I can give them. I talked to the HR manager about this and was told that I have signed the contract and my manager cannot downgrade me, *but over here they can do anything.* The jury is still out and I am waiting for my 90 day mark (14 Oct) to make a decision about staying or leaving. I have a job offer back in saudi but would rather stay here between the two. We will see how things playout! I tell myself to wait things out and I will fall into a position that fits my wants. Things here are in a state of confusion right now with AMMROC and there are those that are trying to get things moving, will take time. That is my story short and bitter sweet. At least I am still getting paid and life off-duty is very nice here. Take care.


Welcome back to the board Fuelman! The bit that says they can do what they want worries me somewhat! 

Is he British or an American? Wondering if he has someone in mind from his past that he wants to fill the slot......:ranger:


----------



## Sandscorpion

Maybe my comment above is irrelevant just wondering why something like that would happen. Nationality has nothing to do with it. Apologies to all!


----------



## muddi

Sandscorpion said:


> Welcome back to the board Fuelman! The bit that says they can do what they want worries me somewhat!
> 
> Is he British or an American? Wondering if he has someone in mind from his past that he wants to fill the slot......:ranger:


yeah Welcome back Fuelman.

Sandscorpion, "they can do what they want" worries everyone. Seems like HR hasn't that strong hold over here. I hope things work out in favor of fuelman.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

fuelman407 said:


> Okay! Good luck. The problems I am having is just my situation. Others are okay! It is taking a long time to get to the base. Some guys have been waiting almost two months now. Think it will get better but slow now. Four of the British guys have rented a large four bedroom flat to save money. Are you going to be single here or are you planning to bring your wife? Let me know. See ya.


Sorry to hear about your situation Fuelman... That sucks! :-(

It IS good to hear from you again though... I just hope you get it all sorted, and I get a chance to buy you a drink some time!

I'm planning to come out alone to begin with, as my wife is an optician and has commitments to her patients... Once I'm settled out there we can re-evaluate, and see whether there's any work out there for her (I'm guessing people still have eyes???), or whether she should maybe go for a second career. She's been an optician since she was 17!!!


----------



## shawgialbess

*Bonus*

Hello Everyone,

does anyone know if they give a yearly bonus, even if it is not written in offer letter?


----------



## fuelman407

KDelaine said:


> Damn, best of luck to you. You decide between dubai and abu dhabi as far as places to stay?


Thanks! I am living in Abu Dhabi, Staybridge Suites on Yas Island. I signed a 60 day contract and will make my decision about going soon. I am getting paid but do not have a job title now. It does not look good for a job down the road, but will see what happens.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Hey Fuelman407, Sandscorpion and everyone else on this forum! It has been a while and I have not looked at my email or this board for any information. I used to log on 2-3 times a day looking for an email from AMMROC but now, just doing that is driving me crazy! Just hoping that a little light will shine through but such is not the case. It has been over 13 weeks and I am still waiting on my security clearance. I hope I am not in the same boat as Fuelman 407 and they just decided not to give me a job...I will email and ask tomorrow. To those whoo are waiting, good luck. To those with boots on ground, luck to you as well.


----------



## Bluemac34

Themightyblues2000 said:


> I've not had any direct contact from AMMROC, but I've got an interview coming up, arranged by on of the recruiting agencies...


When is your UK interview, and where? Please.

As I have said before, accomodation is plentiful, but some not practical dependant on where you will work from.

Travelling times are between one and one and a half hours if you work outside of Abu Dhabi, which makes for long days especially if your shift starts at 6 am!!

Recruiters and HR are very busy people with the influx of personnel, so patience is required. It is worth the wait.

Feel free to ask questions, some I can answer, some maybe not.
Cheers all


----------



## mackem21

Hi all 
Does any body know if their any Aicraft Painting/Corrosion Specialist Vacancies are going at AMMROC or if any will be coming up in the future. And which Job agency is it best to contact in the UK .It seems very hard to get a contact or find anything on the AMMROC website. Hope some one can help me. Ex I am a RAF Painter & Finisher.Regards


----------



## Bluemac34

Welcome Mackem21,
I believe they are looking for corrosion control personnel here.
Try Aviation Job Search for agency.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Bluemac34 said:


> When is your UK interview, and where? Please.
> 
> Recruiters and HR are very busy people with the influx of personnel, so patience is required. It is worth the wait.


Not sure yet whether it's gonna be face to face or over the phone...

I'm in no mad rush though, so I'd rather wait and get the job I want, rather than rush into something!


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Bluemac34 said:


> Welcome Mackem21,
> I believe they are looking for corrosion control personnel here.
> Try Aviation Job Search for agency.


Indeed, welcome Mackem21...

If you don't find anything with AMMROC, I think Emirates Airways are looking for aircraft painters, and a paint shop manager too...


----------



## mackem21

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Indeed, welcome Mackem21...
> 
> If you don't find anything with AMMROC, I think Emirates Airways are looking for aircraft painters, and a paint shop manager too...


Thanks Lads, I am waiting on Emirates but think i would prefer AMMROC. I have checked Aviation job search no corrosion specilaist on the site.


----------



## Bluemac34

mackem21 said:


> Thanks Lads, I am waiting on Emirates but think i would prefer AMMROC. I have checked Aviation job search no corrosion specilaist on the site.


Have they got any AMMROC vacancies? If so that may well be a foot in the door.
They will glean the info off your CV and covering letter.


----------



## drew2016

Bluemac34 said:


> Feel free to ask questions, some I can answer, some maybe not.
> Cheers all


Should I bring a set of steel toe boots with me?

Does color matter?


----------



## aitke12

im still playing the waiting game and have gotton 2 jobs offers since then....mmmmm


----------



## Sandscorpion

aitke12 said:


> im still playing the waiting game and have gotton 2 jobs offers since then....mmmmm


*Take it!* You can always leave. It is also easier to find a job from a job. It is hard if you are ex military because of the loyalty that is taught to you from day 1. This is something that in many case will not be reciprocated outside of the military. Everything is driven by economics and the need of the company.


----------



## Bluemac34

drew2016 said:


> Should I bring a set of steel toe boots with me?
> 
> Does color matter?


Yes, bring steel toe capped boots/trainers. Don't know if colour matters.


----------



## mariog99

chargers just won , I only need is a security check to come back from AMMROC 7 weeks and counting patience,


----------



## KDelaine

Alright I just got the call, still deciding which date I want to leave on. Mario, Scorpion, and bounty hunter, just a heads up. I know you three put in your security clearances before me so you should probably follow up on that. I put mines in on the 17th of last month.


----------



## Sandscorpion

KDelaine said:


> Alright I just got the call, still deciding which date I want to leave on. Mario, Scorpion, and bounty hunter, just a heads up. I know you three put in your security clearances before me so you should probably follow up on that. I put mines in on the 17th of last month.


Congratulations and good luck. Please make sure you keep posting here after your arrival so we can get a feel for things and see if anything has changed!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Mario, The Mighty Blues, Sandscorpion, and aitke12...seems like forever but I got an email today. Looks like I will be in place soon enough. Not sure if was worth the wait but after 13 weeks, I am ready to go. My email asked what date I want to fly in so I will spend 2 more weeks with my family and try to arrive on the 26th of Sept. Yes, kind of strange but I have my reasons....Keep in touch and I will update as I go !!!

Tony


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Bounty Hunter said:


> Mario, The Mighty Blues, Sandscorpion, and aitke12...seems like forever but I got an email today. Looks like I will be in place soon enough. Not sure if was worth the wait but after 13 weeks, I am ready to go. My email asked what date I want to fly in so I will spend 2 more weeks with my family and try to arrive on the 26th of Sept. Yes, kind of strange but I have my reasons....Keep in touch and I will update as I go when I get my boots on the ground.
> 
> Tony


Good luck, and a safe journey out there Tony... Hopefully see you there some time soon! :-D


----------



## KDelaine

I will be heading over on the 30th, gives me a chance to see if I can credit me a laptop and I guess I gotta go get me some passport photos.


----------



## aitke12

I just got the call today!!! Leaving on the 30th!!! Im ready and turned down a job from Dyncorp!


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Looks like a lot of people are getting good news this week... Good luck to you all! :-D


----------



## mndan

Hello all, 
I got good news today as well. I wanted to make a quick introduction. I will be arriving in early Oct. I will be with the C-17 program. How many of you out there are working with the 17's? Who is there already? Thanks.


----------



## shawgialbess

Good for you all and congrats....keep us posted guys when you get there


----------



## mariog99

KDelaine said:


> Alright I just got the call, still deciding which date I want to leave on. Mario, Scorpion, and bounty hunter, just a heads up. I know you three put in your security clearances before me so you should probably follow up on that. I put mines in on the 17th of last month.


thanks for the heads up i will


----------



## mariog99

mndan said:


> Hello all,
> I got good news today as well. I wanted to make a quick introduction. I will be arriving in early Oct. I will be with the C-17 program. How many of you out there are working with the 17's? Who is there already? Thanks.


eventually I will too I am HSC/AR hope to see u soon


----------



## mariog99

Bounty Hunter said:


> Mario, The Mighty Blues, Sandscorpion, and aitke12...seems like forever but I got an email today. Looks like I will be in place soon enough. Not sure if was worth the wait but after 13 weeks, I am ready to go. My email asked what date I want to fly in so I will spend 2 more weeks with my family and try to arrive on the 26th of Sept. Yes, kind of strange but I have my reasons....Keep in touch and I will update as I go !!!
> 
> Tony


 so happy for you you have busy days ahead ,, thanks for the up date
and hope to see you soon soon soon


----------



## mariog99

KDelaine said:


> Alright I just got the call, still deciding which date I want to leave on. Mario, Scorpion, and bounty hunter, just a heads up. I know you three put in your security clearances before me so you should probably follow up on that. I put mines in on the 17th of last month.


PS And good luck hope to see you soon :clap2:


----------



## Bounty Hunter

mariog99 said:


> eventually I will too I am HSC/AR hope to see u soon


Mario,

I did A/R on C-5's, ISO's on 135's, C-17's, and B-1B's. Maybe I'll see you there!

Tony


----------



## mariog99

Bounty Hunter said:


> Mario,
> 
> I did A/R on C-5's, ISO's on 135's, C-17's, and B-1B's. Maybe I'll see you there!
> 
> Tony


 hey Tony I did a/r and Iso on c-141, kc-135 and c-17 and i am now ready to start fresh with no fit to fight :ranger: and i cant wait i am sure we will meet


----------



## Bounty Hunter

mariog99 said:


> hey Tony I did a/r and Iso on c-141, kc-135 and c-17 and i am now ready to start fresh with no fit to fight :ranger: and i cant wait i am sure we will meet


Marıo,

Only had the pleasure of doıng maıntenance on the 141's whıle I was @ Hıckam. That was rıght before they sent them all to the boneyard. 

Tony


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

Hey All,
I'm interested in working for this company. Does anyone know if they have other positions that may not be listed on their website?


----------



## aero55

*salary*

Any one knowing how much should be J grade salary and benefits... Approx basic salary range and other benefits etc...


----------



## shawgialbess

Hello Aero55,

Grade J basic salary around (18 KAED basic + 11 KAED housing + 3 KAED Misc) comes to around 32 KAED , the benefits are good: educational assistance max 4 kids around 35 KAED for secondary and 25 KAED for elementary per child per year in and outside UAE, 25 working days vacation time, relocation allowance around 37 KAED which till this moment i don't know what does it cover and if it is reimbursed upon receipts or a lump sum , once a year paid tickets for legible spouse and 4 kids besides to medical insurance.....all of the above might differ so am not too sure what will they offer you..... If somebody else got something different he/she is welcomed to share with us.



Good luck man


----------



## shawgialbess

phillyeaglesfan said:


> Hey All,
> I'm interested in working for this company. Does anyone know if they have other positions that may not be listed on their website?


did you try aviationjobsearch website ?


----------



## mariog99

well another week and no call! it seems for ever but since june 30 sometimes i can sleep 5 hrs befor I wake up checking my e-mail looking for that special one I send them e-mails just to stay in touch . my wife sed that if it doesn't happened we can allways sell tacos in tijuana
tic toc tic toc


----------



## KieronGSi

mariog99 said:


> well another week and no call! it seems for ever but since june 30 sometimes i can sleep 5 hrs befor I wake up checking my e-mail looking for that special one I send them e-mails just to stay in touch . my wife sed that if it doesn't happened we can allways sell tacos in tijuana
> tic toc tic toc



This worries me, they applied for my SC on the 6th of September and I was hoping it wouldn't take longer than the six weeks they quoted me. 

I


----------



## mariog99

KieronGSi said:


> This worries me, they applied for my SC on the 6th of September and I was hoping it wouldn't take longer than the six weeks they quoted me.
> 
> I


IN THEIR DEFENSE i had Ramadan and a week of Ammorc shut down its just that i am just ready a change


----------



## Themightyblues2000

KieronGSi said:


> This worries me, they applied for my SC on the 6th of September and I was hoping it wouldn't take longer than the six weeks they quoted me.
> 
> I


If there's one thing I've learned in the past few months, it's patience... Hang in there guys....


----------



## Guest

Don't think it will get any better once you are out here. HR just want to fill slots and will drop you like a hot potato once you have got your visa and they have done the absolute minimum to get you out of HQ and onto your base!


----------



## KieronGSi

I'll worry about that when I get there, I just need to be getting paid sooner rather than later lol.


----------



## CASAFIXER

I leave home on Wednesday, the 19th, on my way to AMMROC, after the made my ticket for the wrong day!!!! Was supposed to leave on the 2nd!! After reading all the threads I am wondering if this was the right choice to make to leave Afghanistan. Any pointers out there before I get boots on the ground there? Been going in and out of the UAE for a few years now so I am familiar to the area and the surroundings. I am going in as a CASA 235 Quality Inspector. What I signed up for, but that sounds like they can change your job at anytime they want......Well let see what happens...


----------



## mariog99

KieronGSi said:


> This worries me, they applied for my SC on the 6th of September and I was hoping it wouldn't take longer than the six weeks they quoted me.
> 
> I


 just letting you know that my call came in today god willing ill be in Dubai by the 14 of Oct they have had their hands full and i guess with all the turmoil in the surrounding areas well they might take their time ??? patience it will come and will see you over their soon


----------



## mariog99

Bounty Hunter said:


> Mario,
> 
> I did A/R on C-5's, ISO's on 135's, C-17's, and B-1B's. Maybe I'll see you the
> Tony


 hey Tony I just got the call i will leave for Dubai next month :clap2: i guess my taco stand in mexico will have to wait


----------



## mariog99

hey Guys just got the call today ill be in country next month hope all get the call soon and those that got it have a safe trip see you all their


----------



## 60guy

Congratulations guys! Sorry I have not posted in a while Steve (Fuelman) and myself are on the IPT team that are setting up the Training Center at Dhafra. Have been loaded down with work as there are only four of us instructors on hand at this point. Just found out today I may be getting sent back to the US for the next 2 years to coordinate the Modification of platforms that was purchased from my previous employer. At least I know everybody there already. Again, congratulations and hope to see you guys here.
John


----------



## drew2016

Has anyone been following the thread about needing to live in Abu Dhabi if that is where your visa is from?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/125952-move-abu-dhabi-risk-your-house-allowance.html


Would this apply to those employed by AMMROC? I was told that Mubadala Aerospace was owned by the UAE government.

While I'm on topic about housing. Am I the only one that spends way to much time on dubizzle looking at apartments when they don't really know which area to look at?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

drew2016 said:


> Am I the only one that spends way to much time on dubizzle looking at apartments when they don't really know which area to look at?


Nope... And not just apartments... Some nice cars too!


----------



## KDelaine

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Nope... And not just apartments... Some nice cars too!


Am I the only one trying to figure out how I will get around after the first day?


----------



## KDelaine

And most likely I will be trying for al reef villas, affordable and close to work


----------



## aitke12

Same as me


----------



## mariog99

CASAFIXER said:


> I leave home on Wednesday, the 19th, on my way to AMMROC, after the made my ticket for the wrong day!!!! Was supposed to leave on the 2nd!! After reading all the threads I am wondering if this was the right choice to make to leave Afghanistan. Any pointers out there before I get boots on the ground there? Been going in and out of the UAE for a few years now so I am familiar to the area and the surroundings. I am going in as a CASA 235 Quality Inspector. What I signed up for, but that sounds like they can change your job at anytime they want......Well let see what happens...


 have a safe trip maybe we will run into each other ADIOS AMIGO


----------



## mariog99

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Nope... And not just apartments... Some nice cars too!


and tv couches beds etc and some cheap cars i like the marina so lets cc:ranger:


----------



## mariog99

60guy said:


> Congratulations guys! Sorry I have not posted in a while Steve (Fuelman) and myself are on the IPT team that are setting up the Training Center at Dhafra. Have been loaded down with work as there are only four of us instructors on hand at this point. Just found out today I may be getting sent back to the US for the next 2 years to coordinate the Modification of platforms that was purchased from my previous employer. At least I know everybody there already. Again, congratulations and hope to see you guys here.
> John


 wow no time get rid of the Jet lag will you loose your tax free status


----------



## shawgialbess

drew2016 said:


> Has anyone been following the thread about needing to live in Abu Dhabi if that is where your visa is from?
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/125952-move-abu-dhabi-risk-your-house-allowance.html
> 
> 
> Would this apply to those employed by AMMROC? I was told that Mubadala Aerospace was owned by the UAE government.
> 
> While I'm on topic about housing. Am I the only one that spends way to much time on dubizzle looking at apartments when they don't really know which area to look at?


I heard the news about housing in AD, its scary I don know if it will apply on people from AMMROC remember the housing rate will go up in Abu Dhabi and down in Dubai.

Am always looking for apartments in Khalifah City A, B and near Alraha , i guess they are the best choice for people working in Al Dhafrah and they are affordable , if you know somewhere else let me know.

good luck in your research


----------



## F-16 Dude

Hello. Are there any F-16 QA guys in this forum? If AMMROC hires me, they want to put me in for a QA position, so I'm doing as much research as possible... Thanks


----------



## KDelaine

I really haven't seen any f-16 platform guys outside of fuel man (instructor) and you. I am an electrician, and I was hoping to actually move to QA


----------



## drew2016

F-16 Dude said:


> Hello. Are there any F-16 QA guys in this forum? If AMMROC hires me, they want to put me in for a QA position, so I'm doing as much research as possible... Thanks


Looks like we will be working together. I was hired for a F-16 APG/ENG QA slot, I'm waiting on clearance though so I don't have much info for ya.


----------



## FuelcellCharlie

Is there anybody that interviewed in august(Vegas) that has already got their security clearance back?


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

Anyone have details on where the next job fair for Ammroc is the USA is going to be?


----------



## Sandscorpion

drew2016 said:


> Has anyone been following the thread about needing to live in Abu Dhabi if that is where your visa is from?
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/125952-move-abu-dhabi-risk-your-house-allowance.html
> 
> 
> Would this apply to those employed by AMMROC? I was told that Mubadala Aerospace was owned by the UAE government.
> 
> While I'm on topic about housing. Am I the only one that spends way to much time on dubizzle looking at apartments when they don't really know which area to look at?


I think this an example of they can do what they want and do! 

What is have already signed a 1 year lease in Dubai? Does this mean they will reduce your allowance but you will still be faced with the long commute? Most people do this to save money...an action that will now mean no money saved.

Quote from the Nation:

But Khaled Mustafa, a lawyer at the Abu Dhabi Judicial Department, said that as soon as the decree was released by the council, printed in the official gazette and then implemented, *it would affect everyone, regardless of their contracts.*

"If people want to object, claiming they did not sign up to this when they were appointed, they would have to go to court," he said. "Which is not worth it. It is better just to move."


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Sandscorpion said:


> I think this an example of they can do what they want and do!
> 
> What is have already signed a 1 year lease in Dubai? Does this mean they will reduce your allowance but you will still be faced with the long commute? Most people do this to save money...an action that will now mean no money saved.


When I fırst started thıs whole thıng, İ searched dubızzle all the tıme wıth no ıdea of where (area) to look. Sara told me that many expats that work ın AMMROC lıve and commute from Dıscovery Gardens and those areas ın Dubai. İ am thınkıng this is not the case anymore...İ'll know more here ın a few days. I should be there 30 Sept.


----------



## Sandscorpion

Easy to enforce to because to get your housing advance which 99% of people need you have to show your lease. Interesting development


----------



## mndan

This seems to be legitimate because Mubadala is owned by the gov't but for those working far away it is total BS. Minhad AB is 2 hrs from Abu Dhabi! And thats without the insane traffic!!
There has got to be some way around this?


----------



## mndan

This seems to be legitimate because Mubadala is owned by the gov't but for those working far away it is total BS. Minhad AB is 2 hrs from Abu Dhabi! And thats without the insane traffic!!
There has got to be some way around this?


----------



## mndan

I just read this...
“Workers of offices of Abu Dhabi local departments located outside Abu Dhabi, will be exempt from the rule,” the decision says.

In an article in Gulf News regarding the new law.

I guess those of us working outside of Abu Dhabi will likely be exempt, which is helpful.


----------



## Geop

Themightyblues2000 said:


> I've not had any direct contact from AMMROC, but I've got an interview coming up, arranged by on of the recruiting agencies...


Have you had the interview yet?

I applied through bayt and on my dashboard it shows that the resumes sent have not been viewed yet including mine.The job post has been closed for three weeks now, when are they expecting to shortlist people. This waiting is killing me because if nothing happens with Ammroc I need to start applying for jobs in Europe or USA. With the way the situation is in Greece there are no jobs and I feel I need to get out of here ASAP. lane:

Can anyone recommend an agency I can get in contact with?


----------



## mariog99

Sandscorpion said:


> I think this an example of they can do what they want and do!
> 
> What is have already signed a 1 year lease in Dubai? Does this mean they will reduce your allowance but you will still be faced with the long commute? Most people do this to save money...an action that will now mean no money saved.
> 
> Quote from the Nation:
> 
> But Khaled Mustafa, a lawyer at the Abu Dhabi Judicial Department, said that as soon as the decree was released by the council, printed in the official gazette and then implemented, *it would affect everyone, regardless of their contracts.*
> 
> "If people want to object, claiming they did not sign up to this when they were appointed, they would have to go to court," he said. "Which is not worth it. It is better just to move."


does any one know how much or what percent does this applies to those of us that will work in dubai


----------



## 60guy

mariog99 said:


> does any one know how much or what percent does this applies to those of us that will work in dubai


From what I've heard in the last week, this will not apply to the people working in Dubai. Only the ones living in Dubai and working in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## drew2016

I'm guessing the 16's are at Al Dhafra. How far is the commute from Reem island to the base?


----------



## mariog99

60guy said:


> From what I've heard in the last week, this will not apply to the people working in Dubai. Only the ones living in Dubai and working in Abu Dhabi.


thank you I got an e-mail from my recruiter not to worry that is good AB is a little more expencive to live and it does not as afluent as Dubai thank you much I have my mine set on the marina


----------



## mndan

I think it'll be the marina for me too.


----------



## Guest

60guy said:


> From what I've heard in the last week, this will not apply to the people working in Dubai. Only the ones living in Dubai and working in Abu Dhabi.


Yes, but your visa is AD.


----------



## nidal.t.sh

Sandstorm said:


> Yes, but your visa is AD.


good day every body. did any one know when they will start to send vesas . an when security clearness will done.


----------



## shawgialbess

visa process usually takes 2-5 business days it may take longer or lesser than that depends on the contract agency and how fast they can move paper work.


----------



## 60guy

Sandstorm said:


> Yes, but your visa is AD.


Correct, all AMMROC employees hold AD Visa.


----------



## 60guy

drew2016 said:


> I'm guessing the 16's are at Al Dhafra. How far is the commute from Reem island to the base?


The drive is about 45-50 km to the gate. The downside to Reem Island is there is a lot of construction on the island and the highway off of Abu Dhabi Island, so the drive could go from 35 minutes one day to 1 hour the next.. I have also heard a lot of bad reports about several of the developments on the island concerning maintenance issues not being fixed or very slow repair times, and very bad issue with rodents, and condensation issues. Not trying to sway one way or the other, but may be something you want to research.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

60guy said:


> Correct, all AMMROC employees hold AD Visa.


Been readıng the thread and wıll arrıve UAE next week Sunday. Because I am not really understandıng ıt, can you explıan ın detaıl? I just got my VISA today and ıt says Abu Dhabı. Does thıs mean I cannot lıve ın Dubaı ıf I choose to? Or does ıt only apply ıf my VISA says Dubaı but I want to lıve ın Abu Dhabı. For the most part (because of commuter tımes) I wıll probably not lıve ın Dubaı but need to keep all questıons ın mınd just ın case. Thank you!

Tony


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Bounty Hunter said:


> Been readıng the thread and wıll arrıve UAE next week Sunday. Because I am not really understandıng ıt, can you explıan ın detaıl? I just got my VISA today and ıt says Abu Dhabı. Does thıs mean I cannot lıve ın Dubaı ıf I choose to? Or does ıt only apply ıf my VISA says Dubaı but I want to lıve ın Abu Dhabı. For the most part (because of commuter tımes) I wıll probably not lıve ın Dubaı but need to keep all questıons ın mınd just ın case. Thank you!
> 
> Tony


As I understand it:

If your visa is from AD and you work in AD, you have to live in AD (or you forfeit your accommodation allowance).
If your visa is from AD but you work in Dubai (at Minhad for example), you can live in either Emirate.

Does that sound correct...?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Yes it is correct, as of now. But will be interesting to see how this plays out as I imagine this has had to have ruffle a few feathers over in the dubai government world... as that is nearly 20,000 people having to move out of their housing. And they have a HUGE oversupply and more and more coming on the market everyday as abu dhabi stepped in to finish half done projects last year and they are being completed on a very regular basis now. 

The drive home last thursday from Dhafra to DG area was nearly two hours. This past Thursday wasnt as bad at like an hour and a half...  Hopefully the new rule will slow down some of the traffic issues but will take a while to see that happen as people dont have to change for up to a year.


----------



## nidal.t.sh

shawgialbess said:


> visa process usually takes 2-5 business days it may take longer or lesser than that depends on the contract agency and how fast they can move paper work.


.

thanks Shawgi but i received my contract at 4th of sept and most of jordainian guys recieved their draft offer tow months ago untel now no body get any vesa.


----------



## shawgialbess

nidal.t.sh said:


> .
> 
> thanks Shawgi but i received my contract at 4th of sept and most of jordainian guys recieved their draft offer tow months ago untel now no body get any vesa.


No problem man, I signed my contract on the 1st of August like most of Jordanians did, submitted my paper work around the end of same month just before the EID then they asked for more documents just after the EID my stop watch started ticking by the beginning of September...tick tack ......still waiting

you must be one of the QA/QC people, am I right?


----------



## bktech

hello everyone,

my name is Brandon, i received a job offer from ammroc for the c-17 program. i havent been to dubai before, so i am taking a trip out there before i fully commit to ammroc. i am actually in route right now to dubai, and will arrive monday. i just want to get a general feel for the city, so i will only be out there for 3 days. it would be great if i could meet up with someone working on the c-17 side, just to get some insight and their opinion on things. (drinks on me!!!)

thanks


----------



## Bulls_96

What the hell is Ammroc? 
Do they need any comms guys? lol


----------



## mariog99

Bounty Hunter said:


> Been readıng the thread and wıll arrıve UAE next week Sunday. Because I am not really understandıng ıt, can you explıan ın detaıl? I just got my VISA today and ıt says Abu Dhabı. Does thıs mean I cannot lıve ın Dubaı ıf I choose to? Or does ıt only apply ıf my VISA says Dubaı but I want to lıve ın Abu Dhabı. For the most part (because of commuter tımes) I wıll probably not lıve ın Dubaı but need to keep all questıons ın mınd just ın case. Thank you!
> 
> Tony


Tony I was told is all were you work If you work in Dubai you should live close to Dubai or in Dubai I know that I will be working in Dubai and I want to live in Dubai AD is kinda expensive and not as affluent as Dubai i will keep reading 
have a good trip ... Mario


----------



## mariog99

bktech said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> my name is Brandon, i received a job offer from ammroc for the c-17 program. i havent been to dubai before, so i am taking a trip out there before i fully commit to ammroc. i am actually in route right now to dubai, and will arrive monday. i just want to get a general feel for the city, so i will only be out there for 3 days. it would be great if i could meet up with someone working on the c-17 side, just to get some insight and their opinion on things. (drinks on me!!!)
> 
> thanks


 hey Brando let me know what you find out and see if someone their explains to you about the housing where are we going to be allowed to live
see you when you get back

mario and have a good trip:clap2:


----------



## Sandscorpion

bktech said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> my name is Brandon, i received a job offer from ammroc for the c-17 program. i havent been to dubai before, so i am taking a trip out there before i fully commit to ammroc. i am actually in route right now to dubai, and will arrive monday. i just want to get a general feel for the city, so i will only be out there for 3 days. it would be great if i could meet up with someone working on the c-17 side, just to get some insight and their opinion on things. (drinks on me!!!)
> 
> thanks


Wow lucky you can afford to do this. A very good idea. Shame you can't stay longer seeing as you have travelled all the way from the USA. Good luck with the trip. Make sure you come back and post your findings! Ps at over $10 a drink be careful what you offer lol only kidding but the ten bucks is about right although a bit on the cheap side!


----------



## mariog99

Themightyblues2000 said:


> As I understand it:
> 
> If your visa is from AD and you work in AD, you have to live in AD (or you forfeit your accommodation allowance).
> If your visa is from AD but you work in Dubai (at Minhad for example), you can live in either Emirate.
> 
> Does that sound correct...?


i was told the same thing


----------



## drew2016

60guy said:


> The drive is about 45-50 km to the gate. The downside to Reem Island is there is a lot of construction on the island and the highway off of Abu Dhabi Island, so the drive could go from 35 minutes one day to 1 hour the next.. I have also heard a lot of bad reports about several of the developments on the island concerning maintenance issues not being fixed or very slow repair times, and very bad issue with rodents, and condensation issues. Not trying to sway one way or the other, but may be something you want to research.


Its not swaying its informing I appreciate it. I just asked because it seems 80% of the rentals are on reem island. Guess I need to keep the search in Khalifa


----------



## VegasSCPO

I attended the AMMROC job fair in Las Vegas back in August and I got a contract offer for J level QA F-16 program Sept 14. So far I sent in my documents for authentication and hope it takes a while. I am in my last course for a management degree at Univ of Phoenix and it is an internship class that ends in January. Hope the wheels turn slowly so I get get both the job and my degree. Anybody from vegas that needs to contact me can call my cell 559-978-9152. I've been working with Rob Webb at Aviation Recruiting and so far I have been happy with the communication. Rob


----------



## VegasSCPO

How long did it take from the time you sent in the signed contract offer up to the time you left for the UAE? I hope to extend mine out until January so I can finish my master's degree. Rob


----------



## VegasSCPO

Bounty Hunter said:


> Been readıng the thread and wıll arrıve UAE next week Sunday. Because I am not really understandıng ıt, can you explıan ın detaıl? I just got my VISA today and ıt says Abu Dhabı. Does thıs mean I cannot lıve ın Dubaı ıf I choose to? Or does ıt only apply ıf my VISA says Dubaı but I want to lıve ın Abu Dhabı. For the most part (because of commuter tımes) I wıll probably not lıve ın Dubaı but need to keep all questıons ın mınd just ın case. Thank you!
> 
> Tony


How long did it take from the time you sent in the signed contract offer up to the time you left for the UAE? I hope to extend mine out until January so I can finish my master's degree. Rob aka VegasSCPO


----------



## VegasSCPO

Sandscorpion said:


> Wow lucky you can afford to do this. A very good idea. Shame you can't stay longer seeing as you have travelled all the way from the USA. Good luck with the trip. Make sure you come back and post your findings! Ps at over $10 a drink be careful what you offer lol only kidding but the ten bucks is about right although a bit on the cheap side!


Been to Abu Dhabi, Dubai, and Jebel Ali as part of the USN aircraft carrier group and things were expensive. I wish it was as cheap as Pattaya Beach Thailand.


----------



## VegasSCPO

Bounty Hunter said:


> Been readıng the thread and wıll arrıve UAE next week Sunday. Because I am not really understandıng ıt, can you explıan ın detaıl? I just got my VISA today and ıt says Abu Dhabı. Does thıs mean I cannot lıve ın Dubaı ıf I choose to? Or does ıt only apply ıf my VISA says Dubaı but I want to lıve ın Abu Dhabı. For the most part (because of commuter tımes) I wıll probably not lıve ın Dubaı but need to keep all questıons ın mınd just ın case. Thank you!
> 
> Tony


How long did the whole process take from contract to mobilization? Rob


----------



## VegasSCPO

drew2016 said:


> Looks like we will be working together. I was hired for a F-16 APG/ENG QA slot, I'm waiting on clearance though so I don't have much info for ya.


I was also hired for the QA F16 program. I'm in vegas waiting for my visa and you can call me 559-978-9152. Rob


----------



## drew2016

VegasSCPO said:


> I was also hired for the QA F16 program. I'm in vegas waiting for my visa and you can call me 559-978-9152. Rob


Hey Rob,
I was hired at "G" grade so it looks like I'll be working for you. I interviewed the same week as you did just in Phoenix, looks like we are on the same timeline. It's been about two weeks since I sent my paper work in to get authenticated I was told it would take 3-5 weeks for the security clearance then another 5-10 days for the work visa. Seems like there is quite a work load for the HR Dept right now I'm sure it will take a little longer. From what I understand you can pick your ship date after the paper work is done just don't know how far back you can push it. I was planning on three weeks after notification I'm guessing early-mid November. 

I can PM you my number if ya want to BS honestly though I don't have allot of info


----------



## Bounty Hunter

VegasSCPO said:


> How long did it take from the time you sent in the signed contract offer up to the time you left for the UAE? I hope to extend mine out until January so I can finish my master's degree. Rob aka VegasSCPO


Hey Rob or should I say Senıor Chief? I started my process back ın Mar wıth my ıntervıew. I dıd not have a recruıter workıng wıth me, I contacted AMMROC dırectly. My ıntervıew was 19 Mar. I got an emaıl tellıng me İ got the job 4 weeks later. I got another emaıl askıng for my documents 4 weeks later. I sent them all ın 8 Jun and just thıs last Sunday (23 Sept) I fınally got my employment VISA. All ın all, ıt was lıke 6 months. Securıty checks took the longes whıch was lıke 13 weeks but ıt was durıng Ramadan so I completly understand.

Tony


----------



## Sandscorpion

VegasSCPO said:


> Been to Abu Dhabi, Dubai, and Jebel Ali as part of the USN aircraft carrier group and things were expensive. I wish it was as cheap as Pattaya Beach Thailand.


Yeah lol but then they would be paying half the salary i.e. 50 to 60 K rather than 100 to 120k. Then again I think you could party in Thailand on that!

That why English teachers there get twice the salary of a Thai national but are only earning 12k a year. :focus: wow I digress. Sorry.


----------



## pro

i submit documents for sec clearance july23rd.. past 9 weeks, so on waiting game.
i didn't include my experience cert, is that must for SC check?


----------



## 60guy

drew2016 said:


> Its not swaying its informing I appreciate it. I just asked because it seems 80% of the rentals are on reem island. Guess I need to keep the search in Khalifa


You may want to check in MBZ city as well. Two guys that I started with got apartments there, not to bad. It's about a 10-15 minute drive to Al Dhafra depending on traffic. I'm sending you a PM with additional info.


----------



## shawgialbess

*Security Clearance*

Hey folks Does anyone know what is the deal with security clearance !!?? what do they check exactly? ..........


----------



## nidal.t.sh

shawgialbess said:


> No problem man, I signed my contract on the 1st of August like most of Jordanians did, submitted my paper work around the end of same month just before the EID then they asked for more documents just after the EID my stop watch started ticking by the beginning of September...tick tack ......still waiting
> 
> you must be one of the QA/QC people, am I right?


.

yes my friend you are right .. :clap2:


----------



## KDelaine

So for those of us leaving this weekend, anyone got that e-ticket yet?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

KDelaine said:


> So for those of us leaving this weekend, anyone got that e-ticket yet?


Are you supposed to push out thıs weekend? I am too but no tıcket as of yet. ıt ıs however, only 0800 wed mornıng ın the UAE. Maybe by the end of the day? I'll see you there!


----------



## KDelaine

Bounty Hunter said:


> Are you supposed to push out thıs weekend? I am too but no tıcket as of yet. ıt ıs however, only 0800 wed mornıng ın the UAE. Maybe by the end of the day? I'll see you there!


Yep yep, we might be on that same isolated 14 hour flight


----------



## Bounty Hunter

KDelaine said:


> Yep yep, we might be on that same isolated 14 hour flight


Don't thınk so...I am ın Turkey (Istanbul). So ıt mıght be lıke a 5 hr flıght for me. Hope you got a lot of magazınes or sleepıng pılls!!!


----------



## KDelaine

Bounty Hunter said:


> Don't thınk so...I am ın Turkey (Istanbul). So ıt mıght be lıke a 5 hr flıght for me. Hope you got a lot of magazınes or sleepıng pılls!!!


I am soooo not ready for that flight


----------



## Bounty Hunter

KDelaine said:


> I am soooo not ready for that flight


HA! Gotta get those tickets first! Sent you a PM!


----------



## sunny9208

muddi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got an offer in PMO & E on G grade. did anybody try negotiating offer? My offer letter doesn't mention relocation costs, annual salary bonus etc.
> 
> Please reply with your insights, Thanks


Dear Muddi

Nothing else from offered salary. No accommodation no convance . Bonus only to outstanding people 

Wish you good luck


----------



## sunny9208

Shanewr said:


> IN IT DEPARTMENT GRADE D.
> 
> Dear Muddi last month i submitted my documents for security Clarence.but still no response.
> have you any idea what they check and how much this process take time


Salam dear

Contact me in private 

In UAE from Lahore

Regards


----------



## Wikidbandit

drew2016 said:


> Hey Rob,
> I was hired at "G" grade so it looks like I'll be working for you. I interviewed the same week as you did just in Phoenix, looks like we are on the same timeline. It's been about two weeks since I sent my paper work in to get authenticated I was told it would take 3-5 weeks for the security clearance then another 5-10 days for the work visa. Seems like there is quite a work load for the HR Dept right now I'm sure it will take a little longer. From what I understand you can pick your ship date after the paper work is done just don't know how far back you can push it. I was planning on three weeks after notification I'm guessing early-mid November.
> 
> I can PM you my number if ya want to BS honestly though I don't have allot of info


I will be over there working on the 16's as well coming in at the "G" level. I was at the Las Vegas job fair as well. It has been about 2 weeks since I sent in my paperwork. I did speak with Rob and it looks like I will be working for him too.

Looks like we are all in the same hurry up and wait boat, the same ole song


----------



## CASAFIXER

All, just a little update on what to expect when you get here. I arrived on the 20th of September. I arrived and the PRO was there to pick me up and take me to the hotel, 30 minutes from form AMMROC HQ. Understandable since it was close to the area where I was at. After that, I spent the next 2 days talking to HR to find out where I am suppsed to be and what I am suppsed to be doing. Finally, on Tuesday, started orientation. If you think what you going thru now is bad, wait till you get here. 

ADVISE: Don't travel here with no less that 3,000.00 in cash. If you arrive after the 15th you will not be paid until the next month. You are going to need the cash money to be able to pay for taxis food,,,what ever. 

Once you get picked up at the airport and dropped at your hotel, it is up to you to figure out how you are going to get back in forth to the HQ or to where you will work. The only time that you really will get free transpo is when the PRO takes you in for medical or resident card. 

Bring your receipt for attestion of your documents. They will reimburse it. Extra baggage fees, will let you know that later. I am fighting that issue right now. Other than that, from what it look likes like, all is on you.

Orientation is three days, starts on every Tuesday. Dont be surprised if you spend time sitting in a hotel for the next few days or weeks. You can not get into your work area unless you have all your ID's. Use that time wisely to find a place to live

As in my case, I dont know where I am going yet. I was hiried for one platform but found out today I might be sent to another, becasue of my experience. Makes it harder to find a pplace to live.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

CASAFIXER said:


> All, just a little update on what to expect when you get here. I arrived on the 20th of September. I arrived and the PRO was there to pick me up and take me to the hotel, 30 minutes from form AMMROC HQ. Understandable since it was close to the area where I was at. After that, I spent the next 2 days talking to HR to find out where I am suppsed to be and what I am suppsed to be doing. Finally, on Tuesday, started orientation. If you think what you going thru now is bad, wait till you get here.
> 
> ADVISE: Don't travel here with no less that 3,000.00 in cash. If you arrive after the 15th you will not be paid until the next month. You are going to need the cash money to be able to pay for taxis food,,,what ever.
> 
> Once you get picked up at the airport and dropped at your hotel, it is up to you to figure out how you are going to get back in forth to the HQ or to where you will work. The only time that you really will get free transpo is when the PRO takes you in for medical or resident card.
> 
> Bring your receipt for attestion of your documents. They will reimburse it. Extra baggage fees, will let you know that later. I am fighting that issue right now. Other than that, from what it look likes like, all is on you.
> 
> Orientation is three days, starts on every Tuesday. Dont be surprised if you spend time sitting in a hotel for the next few days or weeks. You can not get into your work area unless you have all your ID's. Use that time wisely to find a place to live
> 
> As in my case, I dont know where I am going yet. I was hiried for one platform but found out today I might be sent to another, becasue of my experience. Makes it harder to find a pplace to live.


Sent you a PM!


----------



## Wikidbandit

CASAFIXER said:


> All, just a little update on what to expect when you get here. I arrived on the 20th of September. I arrived and the PRO was there to pick me up and take me to the hotel, 30 minutes from form AMMROC HQ. Understandable since it was close to the area where I was at. After that, I spent the next 2 days talking to HR to find out where I am suppsed to be and what I am suppsed to be doing. Finally, on Tuesday, started orientation. If you think what you going thru now is bad, wait till you get here.
> 
> ADVISE: Don't travel here with no less that 3,000.00 in cash. If you arrive after the 15th you will not be paid until the next month. You are going to need the cash money to be able to pay for taxis food,,,what ever.
> 
> Once you get picked up at the airport and dropped at your hotel, it is up to you to figure out how you are going to get back in forth to the HQ or to where you will work. The only time that you really will get free transpo is when the PRO takes you in for medical or resident card.
> 
> Bring your receipt for attestion of your documents. They will reimburse it. Extra baggage fees, will let you know that later. I am fighting that issue right now. Other than that, from what it look likes like, all is on you.
> 
> Orientation is three days, starts on every Tuesday. Dont be surprised if you spend time sitting in a hotel for the next few days or weeks. You can not get into your work area unless you have all your ID's. Use that time wisely to find a place to live
> 
> As in my case, I dont know where I am going yet. I was hiried for one platform but found out today I might be sent to another, becasue of my experience. Makes it harder to find a pplace to live.


May I ask when did you interview and when did they make you a job offer. Still just trying to get an idea of how long I am looking at. When you say $3000 do you mean in AED, USD or what?


----------



## CASAFIXER

May I ask when did you interview and when did they make you a job offer. Still just trying to get an idea of how long I am looking at. When you say $3000 do you mean in AED, USD or what?

In my case I was not in a hurry to get here. I finally accepted my offer 3 months ago. With in 2 months I had my visa and clearance for the UAE.

As for the 3000.00 dollars, USD, and meant more as a cash flow or have access to.


----------



## VegasSCPO

AT least you are already there. How long did it take from the time you submitted your authentication documents up to your flight date? Are you allowed to rent a car?



CASAFIXER said:


> All, just a little update on what to expect when you get here. I arrived on the 20th of September. I arrived and the PRO was there to pick me up and take me to the hotel, 30 minutes from form AMMROC HQ. Understandable since it was close to the area where I was at. After that, I spent the next 2 days talking to HR to find out where I am suppsed to be and what I am suppsed to be doing. Finally, on Tuesday, started orientation. If you think what you going thru now is bad, wait till you get here.
> 
> ADVISE: Don't travel here with no less that 3,000.00 in cash. If you arrive after the 15th you will not be paid until the next month. You are going to need the cash money to be able to pay for taxis food,,,what ever.
> 
> Once you get picked up at the airport and dropped at your hotel, it is up to you to figure out how you are going to get back in forth to the HQ or to where you will work. The only time that you really will get free transpo is when the PRO takes you in for medical or resident card.
> 
> Bring your receipt for attestion of your documents. They will reimburse it. Extra baggage fees, will let you know that later. I am fighting that issue right now. Other than that, from what it look likes like, all is on you.
> 
> Orientation is three days, starts on every Tuesday. Dont be surprised if you spend time sitting in a hotel for the next few days or weeks. You can not get into your work area unless you have all your ID's. Use that time wisely to find a place to live
> 
> As in my case, I dont know where I am going yet. I was hiried for one platform but found out today I might be sent to another, becasue of my experience. Makes it harder to find a pplace to live.


----------



## drew2016

60guy said:


> You may want to check in MBZ city as well. Two guys that I started with got apartments there, not to bad. It's about a 10-15 minute drive to Al Dhafra depending on traffic. I'm sending you a PM with additional info.


Thanks for the tip I'll remember that agent when the time comes


----------



## Bounty Hunter

VegasSCPO said:


> AT least you are already there. How long did it take from the time you submitted your authentication documents up to your flight date? Are you allowed to rent a car?


I thought from one of your previous posts that you wanted to finish school before leaving? If it happend to you the same way it happened to me, you'll have plenty of time. I should be there this Sunday so I'll post as I can. Just PM me if you or anyone has any questions...

Tony


----------



## 60guy

drew2016 said:


> Thanks for the tip I'll remember that agent when the time comes


No problem, it cost these guys another 2 weeks at the hotel at a rate of 250 AED a night. Not easy to do when they had already lost money and not received their first check.


----------



## m2000-5

Hi to everyone.i come from greece and i was selected for the position of quality inspector at m2000 from AMMROC. does anyone know about this project (m2000).i would like also to ask about working conditions and working hours?


----------



## aitke12

got my e-ticket!! leaving on Saturday !!!


----------



## KDelaine

aitke12 said:


> got my e-ticket!! leaving on Saturday !!!


Same


----------



## BlackHawk

KDelaine said:


> Same


Congrats to you all. Glad the day has finally arrived, but kind of disappointed at the same time. It seems that once people land in Abu Dhabi the posts stop coming as well. I guess people get worried AMMROC can see what they post.


----------



## 60guy

BlackHawk said:


> Congrats to you all. Glad the day has finally arrived, but kind of disappointed at the same time. It seems that once people land in Abu Dhabi the posts stop coming as well. I guess people get worried AMMROC can see what they post.


Once you arrive the first month or so all your time is consumed with finding a place, car, ID's,etc. plus buying furniture and stuff to get settled in. I've been here 7 weeks and tonight is the first time I've had a home cooked meal. Just a lot going on once feet are on he ground. Any questions and I'll gladly answer. May take a day or 2.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

BlackHawk said:


> Congrats to you all. Glad the day has finally arrived, but kind of disappointed at the same time. It seems that once people land in Abu Dhabi the posts stop coming as well. I guess people get worried AMMROC can see what they post.


Blackhawk, I'll try to remember you ın my posts when I get boots on the ground!


----------



## VegasSCPO

60guy said:


> Todnee, the transportation allowance is monthly. The 70-90k is AED. You can look on Dubizzle for apartments, just to give an idea. I leave in a few weeks to head over. Hope this helps some.
> John


I am also in Vegas right now just waiting for my visa and clearance to get through. All me 559-978-9152 if you are still here. I'll be working QA F-16.

Rob


----------



## Sandscorpion

BlackHawk said:


> Congrats to you all. Glad the day has finally arrived, but kind of disappointed at the same time. It seems that once people land in Abu Dhabi the posts stop coming as well. I guess people get worried AMMROC can see what they post.


This is very true. Companies read forums . One Airline based in Abu Dhabi, you don't need to be a rocket scientist to guess, took legal action and banned pprune from hosting any comments on them. That says more than any negative post anyone could have made.


----------



## Geop

m2000-5 said:


> Hi to everyone.i come from greece and i was selected for the position of quality inspector at m2000 from AMMROC. does anyone know about this project (m2000).i would like also to ask about working conditions and working hours?


Good for you, bravo!!!:clap2:

I too applied to Ammroc about a month ago but still haven't heard from them, how long did it take you and did you find the position online. Are you from the Greek air force or from EAB. 

Sorry for all the questions but its nice seeing someone from Greece posting on this forum.


----------



## Shanewr

yes dear Inshallah very soon i am be in UAE.Because i got the visa.and inshAllah on 7 October will be my flight Date.


----------



## KDelaine

Getting settled in here in Park Inn. In case any one of you want to find me I am at room 509. Very long day of flying and I just want to sleep. Our show time for tomorrow is 1:00 p.m. 

I have met some great guys here and I hope I can get a roommate out the bunch (rent is too high to go by myself). The front desk still has my passport, wth? Someone is trying to make a juice girl out of me. I did not rent a car or anything and work isn't too far from here. Forgot to exchange some cash. I should have done it in chicago. I had to get to work early per se. Opened my bags to find my power converter broken, wires ripped and all. Super electrician to the rescue!!!!

Also guys, I understand that a lot of us are former military, but please do not bring obvious military gear. I.E. (Rain coats, pabts, gortex) and even if you do, don't wear it outside of your room. Maybe you guys just got bigger balls than I do, but I don't neccesarily get a rush wearing military gear in the middle of an abu dhabi airport knowing that I am not going to the "safety" of the military base. /rant

One other thing before I go to sleep. I think fuelman said it already, but when you get to the airport make sure you do your visa first, eye check, then passport. You try and do your passport first and you will be sent to the back of the line in the middle of a cluster **** where there is truly no back of the line. The locals had me spinning in circles when they rushed their passport gate. It was kind of my fault for standing in the door way. I think I was moving with their crowd for a bit there without realizing where I was going. 

Ah well, short day tomorrow I am guessing with the late start time. I am hungry and I want free breakfast in the morning, any questions let me know. I am headed "back" to bed. I know jet lag


----------



## amazon75961

Wikidbandit said:


> May I ask when did you interview and when did they make you a job offer. Still just trying to get an idea of how long I am looking at. When you say $3000 do you mean in AED, USD or what?


Do you know how long you have to work at AMMROC before you are eligible to receive the bonus?


----------



## shawgialbess

amazon75961 said:


> Do you know how long you have to work at AMMROC before you are eligible to receive the bonus?


That is a good question.I wish I knew the answer


----------



## VegasSCPO

60guy said:


> Once you arrive the first month or so all your time is consumed with finding a place, car, ID's,etc. plus buying furniture and stuff to get settled in. I've been here 7 weeks and tonight is the first time I've had a home cooked meal. Just a lot going on once feet are on he ground. Any questions and I'll gladly answer. May take a day or 2.


I am glad for all you guys that are already there. I know it can be a pain getting around and doing personal stuff. Maybe the guys can meet somewhere after hours just to share experiences and provide advice. The local bar perhaps over some brews and a game of darts or pool. Just my thoughts. I remember back in the days when the CPOs or the Top3s met for happy hour. Rob


----------



## mariog99

shawgialbess said:


> That is a good question.I wish I knew the answer


what bonus is their such a thing ? hellos to all see you guys soon


----------



## mariog99

KDelaine said:


> Getting settled in here in Park Inn. In case any one of you want to find me I am at room 509. Very long day of flying and I just want to sleep. Our show time for tomorrow is 1:00 p.m.
> 
> I have met some great guys here and I hope I can get a roommate out the bunch (rent is too high to go by myself). The front desk still has my passport, wth? Someone is trying to make a juice girl out of me. I did not rent a car or anything and work isn't too far from here. Forgot to exchange some cash. I should have done it in chicago. I had to get to work early per se. Opened my bags to find my power converter broken, wires ripped and all. Super electrician to the rescue!!!!
> 
> Also guys, I understand that a lot of us are former military, but please do not bring obvious military gear. I.E. (Rain coats, pabts, gortex) and even if you do, don't wear it outside of your room. Maybe you guys just got bigger balls than I do, but I don't neccesarily get a rush wearing military gear in the middle of an abu dhabi airport knowing that I am not going to the "safety" of the military base. /rant
> 
> One other thing before I go to sleep. I think fuelman said it already, but when you get to the airport make sure you do your visa first, eye check, then passport. You try and do your passport first and you will be sent to the back of the line in the middle of a cluster **** where there is truly no back of the line. The locals had me spinning in circles when they rushed their passport gate. It was kind of my fault for standing in the door way. I think I was moving with their crowd for a bit there without realizing where I was going.
> 
> Ah well, short day tomorrow I am guessing with the late start time. I am hungry and I want free breakfast in the morning, any questions let me know. I am headed "back" to bed. I know jet lag


thank you now go and rest I know how it feels god willing ill be boots on ground in a few week i am still hoping for a itinerary from Orion to at least give me a clue i just don't 
know how hard it will be for my wife to travel by her self but thank you and REST

mario


----------



## BlackHawk

60guy said:


> Once you arrive the first month or so all your time is consumed with finding a place, car, ID's,etc. plus buying furniture and stuff to get settled in. I've been here 7 weeks and tonight is the first time I've had a home cooked meal. Just a lot going on once feet are on he ground. Any questions and I'll gladly answer. May take a day or 2.


Sounds busy indeed. Question: so do you find actual apartments cheaper than what's posted on sites like dubizzle.com? What is the weekly cost for groceries for a single guy?


----------



## BlackHawk

Bounty Hunter said:


> Blackhawk, I'll try to remember you ın my posts when I get boots on the ground!


Hope you do bud. You should have arrived on Sunday. Hope things are going well so far.


----------



## BlackHawk

amazon75961 said:


> Do you know how long you have to work at AMMROC before you are eligible to receive the bonus?


Only a handful of people are getting bonuses. You become eligible after your probationary period.


----------



## 60guy

BlackHawk said:


> Sounds busy indeed. Question: so do you find actual apartments cheaper than what's posted on sites like dubizzle.com? What is the weekly cost for groceries for a single guy?


Yes, you can find apartments cheaper, not all apartment are listed on websites, just like in the US some are just listed with realtors. As far a the cost of groceries a week, if you are referring to the first month while at the hotel, it can be expensive to eat in the restaurants at the hotel. As far as hitting up the local markets, that depends on your eating habits, and choice of foods. I've noticed the name brand foods from the US and UK are a little higher than back home. My roommate and myself spent about 1500 AED on 2 weeks worth of food for the 2 of us. This included breakfast foods (cereal, granola bars, eggs, rice, bacon, etc.), lunch foods (meats, bread, mustard, mayo, etc.), dinner foods (chicken wings, chicken breasts, steak, roast, pork chops, vegetables, etc.), soda, tea, sugar, coffee, etc. So if you do the breakdown, that is 375 AED a week per person ($100ish USD). It could be a lot less, or a lot more. Like I said earlier, depends on your habits, pork is expensive. If you have any other questions just give me a shout. Have you got a start date yet? 
John


----------



## mndan

Happy to report that my ticket and visa came in today. I will be arriving this coming Sunday. Looking forward to getting this thing started!!


----------



## BlackHawk

60guy said:


> Yes, you can find apartments cheaper, not all apartment are listed on websites, just like in the US some are just listed with realtors. As far a the cost of groceries a week, if you are referring to the first month while at the hotel, it can be expensive to eat in the restaurants at the hotel. As far as hitting up the local markets, that depends on your eating habits, and choice of foods. I've noticed the name brand foods from the US and UK are a little higher than back home. My roommate and myself spent about 1500 AED on 2 weeks worth of food for the 2 of us. This included breakfast foods (cereal, granola bars, eggs, rice, bacon, etc.), lunch foods (meats, bread, mustard, mayo, etc.), dinner foods (chicken wings, chicken breasts, steak, roast, pork chops, vegetables, etc.), soda, tea, sugar, coffee, etc. So if you do the breakdown, that is 375 AED a week per person ($100ish USD). It could be a lot less, or a lot more. Like I said earlier, depends on your habits, pork is expensive. If you have any other questions just give me a shout. Have you got a start date yet?
> John


That's what I thought about the housing. I guess I don't need to spend 30K USD/yr on housing. The food seems to cost the same as here--more or less. My papers are being processed. Should be over there by the first quarter of next year. With what has happened to SMCC, looks like if you do come back you will be at Stratford or West Palm overseeing A/C manufacturing. Don't know if you care either way.


----------



## mariog99

KDelaine said:


> Getting settled in here in Park Inn. In case any one of you want to find me I am at room 509. Very long day of flying and I just want to sleep. Our show time for tomorrow is 1:00 p.m.
> 
> I have met some great guys here and I hope I can get a roommate out the bunch (rent is too high to go by myself). The front desk still has my passport, wth? Someone is trying to make a juice girl out of me. I did not rent a car or anything and work isn't too far from here. Forgot to exchange some cash. I should have done it in chicago. I had to get to work early per se. Opened my bags to find my power converter broken, wires ripped and all. Super electrician to the rescue!!!!
> 
> Also guys, I understand that a lot of us are former military, but please do not bring obvious military gear. I.E. (Rain coats, pabts, gortex) and even if you do, don't wear it outside of your room. Maybe you guys just got bigger balls than I do, but I don't neccesarily get a rush wearing military gear in the middle of an abu dhabi airport knowing that I am not going to the "safety" of the military base. /rant
> 
> One other thing before I go to sleep. I think fuelman said it already, but when you get to the airport make sure you do your visa first, eye check, then passport. You try and do your passport first and you will be sent to the back of the line in the middle of a cluster **** where there is truly no back of the line. The locals had me spinning in circles when they rushed their passport gate. It was kind of my fault for standing in the door way. I think I was moving with their crowd for a bit there without realizing where I was going.
> 
> Ah well, short day tomorrow I am guessing with the late start time. I am hungry and I want free breakfast in the morning, any questions let me know. I am headed "back" to bed. I know jet lag


 OMG Visa eye check passport ??? 
totally confused visa and passport i thought they are the same but i guess is not i hope i get some type of itinerary instructions or something or what to do If it wasn't because forum i would be completely in the dark and guys like you that take their time thank you ,,,, i have gotten no info or reply from recruitment office and its getting close not even flight info only a week end i hope their is a bar in AB airport :wacko:


----------



## mariog99

mndan said:


> Happy to report that my ticket and visa came in today. I will be arriving this coming Sunday. Looking forward to getting this thing started!!


 happy travel's:clap2: see you soon


----------



## Bounty Hunter

mariog99 said:


> OMG Visa eye check passport ???
> totally confused visa and passport i thought they are the same but i guess is not i hope i get some type of itinerary instructions or something or what to do If it wasn't because forum i would be completely in the dark and guys like you that take their time thank you ,,,, i have gotten no info or reply from recruitment office and its getting close not even flight info only a week end i hope their is a bar in AB airport :wacko:


Yes, when you walk through the doors, you have to pick up your "actual VISA" from the office and then get a retinal scan before you go through passport control. Print a copy of the one they send you so you can show it (makes it 100% easier for them) Make sure....AND THIS IS FOR EVERYONE...They stamp your Passport and VISA paper. If you don't get a stamp on your VISA, you are asking for an instant headache. No bar in the airport but there is one in the hotel. Bring money with you. If you can, exchange it for AED in the US or wherever you are at before you arrive. At least 10000AED. Any bank can do this for you if you ask. It takes a few days but I was able to get it before I left the US. Anything else, just ask.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

VegasSCPO said:


> I am glad for all you guys that are already there. I know it can be a pain getting around and doing personal stuff. Maybe the guys can meet somewhere after hours just to share experiences and provide advice. The local bar perhaps over some brews and a game of darts or pool. Just my thoughts. I remember back in the days when the CPOs or the Top3s met for happy hour. Rob


Rob,

We all get together in the morning over breakfast and chit chat about anything and closer to the end of the day, most of us sit out by the pool and talk about the day's happenings. Some guys might find out something and spread it to everyone else. With the size of the crew that showed up with me last Sunday (30Sept) there is bound to be someone who hears something that not everyone else hears about. Good luck!

Tony


----------



## mariog99

Bounty Hunter said:


> Yes, when you walk through the doors, you have to pick up your "actual VISA" from the office and then get a retinal scan before you go through passport control. Print a copy of the one they send you so you can show it (makes it 100% easier for them) Make sure....AND THIS IS FOR EVERYONE...They stamp your Passport and VISA paper. If you don't get a stamp on your VISA, you are asking for an instant headache. No bar in the airport but there is one in the hotel. Bring money with you. If you can, exchange it for AED in the US or wherever you are at before you arrive. At least 10000AED. Any bank can do this for you if you ask. It takes a few days but I was able to get it before I left the US. Anything else, just ask.


Tony I hope to have the opportunity to thank you personally You are a god send as soon as they tell when I leave Ill let you know
thank you your new friend Mario


----------



## VegasSCPO

Bounty Hunter said:


> Rob,
> 
> We all get together in the morning over breakfast and chit chat about anything and closer to the end of the day, most of us sit out by the pool and talk about the day's happenings. Some guys might find out something and spread it to everyone else. With the size of the crew that showed up with me last Sunday (30Sept) there is bound to be someone who hears something that not everyone else hears about. Good luck!
> 
> Tony


What do you guys do for activities? I am an avid golfer and a dart player. Last time I was in Abu Dhabi there were a couple of bars with dartboards. I see there's at least 2 golf courses nearby so maybe we can all hit a few balls and pretend we're on the PGA Tour!! I am currently working graveyard and then doing my counseling internship at Canyon Springs High School in North Las Vegas. I need to get 300 hours to finish my counseling degree. Hopefully I can get this done before my visa rolls in. See you guys soon. Rob


----------



## Wikidbandit

Just a question for anyone that interviewed in Las Vegas in Aug, has anyone gotten their fedex package? The one that is going to be sent to the UAE embassy to process their security clearance.


----------



## drew2016

Wikidbandit said:


> Just a question for anyone that interviewed in Las Vegas in Aug, has anyone gotten their fedex package? The one that is going to be sent to the UAE embassy to process their security clearance.


I interviewed in phoenix a few days before the Vegas interviews. Sent documents to get authenticated on 9 Sept received the package back on the 27th so, it took just under three weeks to get done.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

mariog99 said:


> Tony I hope to have the opportunity to thank you personally You are a god send as soon as they tell when I leave Ill let you know
> thank you your new friend Mario


Good Luck Mario. See you soon. When it comes time, let me know and I'll PM you my cell number so we can hook up when you get here.


----------



## mndan

Any info on what to wear to Ammroc for the few days of in processing? Jeans ok? 
Thanks.


----------



## 60guy

mndan said:


> Any info on what to wear to Ammroc for the few days of in processing? Jeans ok?
> Thanks.


Jeans will be fine, no tears, no shorts. Same with shirts, no tank tops or work-out shirts and you will be fine. Don't have to wear a suit and tie. Wear something to be comfortable for 6 hours of class. Any questions just ask.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

VegasSCPO said:


> What do you guys do for activities? I am an avid golfer and a dart player. Last time I was in Abu Dhabi there were a couple of bars with dartboards. I see there's at least 2 golf courses nearby so maybe we can all hit a few balls and pretend we're on the PGA Tour!! I am currently working graveyard and then doing my counseling internship at Canyon Springs High School in North Las Vegas. I need to get 300 hours to finish my counseling degree. Hopefully I can get this done before my visa rolls in. See you guys soon. Rob


Rob,

There is a golf course right behind the hotel we are staying at. If I am still in the hotel when you arrive, We sure can go out and hit a few balls around. I will find out more about it in a couple of weeks. Orientation is next week and we will be doing that next week. I think I may get a chance to go tomorrow. If I do, I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## p/w_engineguy

fuelman407, thanks for all your info. i seperate from usaf oct. 9, then fly out oct. 21. i'm also in the F16 program. hows it going so far?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Originally Posted by mndan 
Any info on what to wear to Ammroc for the few days of in processing? Jeans ok?
Thanks.



60guy said:


> Jeans will be fine, no tears, no shorts. Same with shirts, no tank tops or work-out shirts and you will be fine. Don't have to wear a suit and tie. Wear something to be comfortable for 6 hours of class. Any questions just ask.


Just remember one thing. During the 3 days of orientation, everyone will be in to see you. What you wear will determine the "first impression" you make on them.


----------



## BlackHawk

Bounty Hunter said:


> Originally Posted by mndan
> Any info on what to wear to Ammroc for the few days of in processing? Jeans ok?
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember one thing. During the 3 days of orientation, everyone will be in to see you. What you wear will determine the "first impression" you make on them.


Good point.

I have a question I'd like to post to everyone who is currently on the ground. I know that this may only apply to a handful of you, if anyone at all. For those that plan to ship furniture from the US, what companies have you chosen to use?


----------



## VegasSCPO

Bounty Hunter said:


> Rob,
> 
> There is a golf course right behind the hotel we are staying at. If I am still in the hotel when you arrive, We sure can go out and hit a few balls around. I will find out more about it in a couple of weeks. Orientation is next week and we will be doing that next week. I think I may get a chance to go tomorrow. If I do, I'll let you know what I find out.


Tony, 

You will probably be settled in by the time I get there but we will check out the golf course. I will PM you when I get my ticket but I am hoping that it will be late Dec or January Rob


----------



## chucktownmo

*Base Pass*

How long did it take to get a base and what was the process


----------



## 60guy

chucktownmo said:


> How long did it take to get a base and what was the process


It can take months, all up to CID. It is all taken care of for you. You can be given temp pass as needed to get on each day until the permanent pass is issued. This is handled at the security office at each base before entering the gate.


----------



## chucktownmo

Okay


----------



## KDelaine

Here's a little nugget of info. That whole 35 days of leave deal may be holding true. At least according to the powerpoint slides and Kyle (Guy who lead our orientation), 35 "working days" of annual leave with 10 being use or lose by years end.


----------



## BlackHawk

KDelaine said:


> Here's a little nugget of info. That whole 35 days of leave deal may be holding true. At least according to the powerpoint slides and Kyle (Guy who lead our orientation), 35 "working days" of annual leave with 10 being use or lose by years end.


Wow, from 10 days vacation (for an average guy in the private sector like myself) to 25, and now you are saying 35??? Is there anyone else that can confirm KDelaine's statement?!


----------



## mariog99

BlackHawk said:


> Wow, from 10 days vacation (for an average guy in the private sector like myself) to 25, and now you are saying 35??? Is there anyone else that can confirm KDelaine's statement?!


 oH wow that is just fantastic


----------



## shawgialbess

WAW 35 days......


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Yes, I also have heard 35 (working) days vacation. What you do is up to you!!!


----------



## Sandscorpion

30 days is pretty standard in many places. They are working days so 35 is 7 weeks off. Do not wow too much you will need them....
(BAE Systems in the Middle East give 63 days!)


----------



## 60guy

BlackHawk said:


> Wow, from 10 days vacation (for an average guy in the private sector like myself) to 25, and now you are saying 35??? Is there anyone else that can confirm KDelaine's statement?!


Effective 1 Oct 12 the total days went to 35.


----------



## KieronGSi

My security clearance came through yesterday exactly one month after it being applied for ,so i guess I'm one of the lucky ones. Just have to wait for a visa now I believe.


----------



## shawgialbess

KieronGSi said:


> My security clearance came through yesterday exactly one month after it being applied for ,so i guess I'm one of the lucky ones. Just have to wait for a visa now I believe.


congrats man...almost done


----------



## p/w_engineguy

KieronGSi said:


> My security clearance came through yesterday exactly one month after it being applied for ,so i guess I'm one of the lucky ones. Just have to wait for a visa now I believe.


from what they told me, you'll get that over there.


----------



## 60guy

p/w_engineguy said:


> from what they told me, you'll get that over there.


Your visa is issued before you arrive. When you arrive, they will take your passport for several days to have the visa added into your passport.


----------



## p/w_engineguy

60guy said:


> Your visa is issued before you arrive. When you arrive, they will take your passport for several days to have the visa added into your passport.


so when you say " issued before we arrive" so basically, it's there waiting for us? (minus the days the take it), 
or we should have it before we leave? i'm confused...


----------



## BlackHawk

60guy said:


> Effective 1 Oct 12 the total days went to 35.


Thanks for confirming. Sounds awesome to me.


----------



## BlackHawk

Bounty Hunter said:


> Yes, I also have heard 35 (working) days vacation. What you do is up to you!!!


Thanks for the info.


----------



## BlackHawk

Sandscorpion said:


> 30 days is pretty standard in many places. They are working days so 35 is 7 weeks off. Do not wow too much you will need them....
> (BAE Systems in the Middle East give 63 days!)


Seems like you are alluding to lots of hard work and overtime. That's fine. I'm all for working hard and partying hard. With 35 days I can finally have a proper vacation. No more than 15 business days at a time though, per the contract.


----------



## irishman66

BlackHawk said:


> Seems like you are alluding to lots of hard work and overtime. That's fine. I'm all for working hard and partying hard. With 35 days I can finally have a proper vacation. No more than 15 business days at a time though, per the contract.


BAE do give 63 days but it includes weekends which isn't so good


----------



## Themightyblues2000

p/w_engineguy said:


> so when you say " issued before we arrive" so basically, it's there waiting for us? (minus the days the take it),
> or we should have it before we leave? i'm confused...


I believe (and feel free to correct me if I'm wrong... Anyone...?) that a copy of your visa is sent to you with your flight details. When you arrive at the airport in UAE you need to go to the visa office and collect the original.

Do this BEFORE queueing for passport control or you will get to the front only to be sent back to get it, and you'll then have to wait for passport control again...


----------



## 60guy

Themightyblues2000 said:


> I believe (and feel free to correct me if I'm wrong... Anyone...?) that a copy of your visa is sent to you with your flight details. When you arrive at the airport in UAE you need to go to the visa office and collect the original.
> 
> Do this BEFORE queueing for passport control or you will get to the front only to be sent back to get it, and you'll then have to wait for passport control again...


Correct


----------



## KieronGSi

Currently awaiting my visa, just realised I haven't received a formal offer of employment only the draft offer. Do you receive one after the visa or just not at all. I'm fresh out of the RAF and have no experience of civilian jobs.


----------



## VegasSCPO

drew2016 said:


> I interviewed in phoenix a few days before the Vegas interviews. Sent documents to get authenticated on 9 Sept received the package back on the 27th so, it took just under three weeks to get done.


Sent my documents in Sept 21 and got it back today.


----------



## 60guy

KieronGSi said:


> Currently awaiting my visa, just realised I haven't received a formal offer of employment only the draft offer. Do you receive one after the visa or just not at all. I'm fresh out of the RAF and have no experience of civilian jobs.


You receive, sign, and return the draft offer. Once you arrive in UAE within your 90 day probation you will typically sign a formal contract.


----------



## matthewjc

Hi guys I have a phone interview for A G grade principal technician on mirage. Has anyone info on what sort of package ammroc would offer for this position.


----------



## Sandscorpion

matthewjc said:


> Hi guys I have a phone interview for A G grade principal technician on mirage. Has anyone info on what sort of package ammroc would offer for this position.


Interesting. The UK does not have Mirage Jets. Why would you even consider working on a platform you have not worked on before? Just a thought.

Ammroc are pretty open about the packages they offer just look online where the jobs are offered. They normally post the salary for each vacancy and country they are recruiting from.


----------



## Bluemac34

matthewjc said:


> Hi guys I have a phone interview for A G grade principal technician on mirage. Has anyone info on what sort of package ammroc would offer for this position.


You must be Tornado qualified then? When is your interview?


----------



## VegasSCPO

60guy said:


> Correct


Tony,

Do you know if there is a way for military retirees to get an FPO AP box over there? I do believe there is an air force squadron that is always on station. 

Rob


----------



## 60guy

VegasSCPO said:


> Tony,
> 
> Do you know if there is a way for military retirees to get an FPO AP box over there? I do believe there is an air force squadron that is always on station.
> 
> Rob


Rob, some of the retired AF guys have asked and were told no.

John


----------



## VegasSCPO

Bounty Hunter said:


> Hey Rob or should I say Senıor Chief? I started my process back ın Mar wıth my ıntervıew. I dıd not have a recruıter workıng wıth me, I contacted AMMROC dırectly. My ıntervıew was 19 Mar. I got an emaıl tellıng me İ got the job 4 weeks later. I got another emaıl askıng for my documents 4 weeks later. I sent them all ın 8 Jun and just thıs last Sunday (23 Sept) I fınally got my employment VISA. All ın all, ıt was lıke 6 months. Securıty checks took the longes whıch was lıke 13 weeks but ıt was durıng Ramadan so I completly understand.
> 
> Tony


Tony,

Since you are already doing orientation have they made a definitive answer on whether we have to live in Abu Dhabi? Is Dubai a no-go as far as housing?

Rob


----------



## VegasSCPO

60guy said:


> Rob, some of the retired AF guys have asked and were told no.
> 
> John


am assuming that getting stuff mailed from the states is expensive and difficult. Kinda sucks for us who were used to FPO APs

Rob


----------



## VegasSCPO

Todnee said:


> Given the hazardous work environment in the aviation industry and the possibility of injuries, did anyone purchase short term/long term disablity insurance? Does AMMROC have workman's compensation?
> 
> -Todnee


If you are still in vegas PM me your cell number so we can exchange info. I interviewed in Aug and I just got my authenticated docs back this week.

Rob


----------



## sunny9208

matthewjc said:


> Hi guys I have a phone interview for A G grade principal technician on mirage. Has anyone info on what sort of package ammroc would offer for this position.


Hi, PM me ur contact details , me 2 interviewed for mirage in october


----------



## FuelcellCharlie

Has anyone that interviewed in august get their clearance yet? I'm just a little anxious to head over to AD already.


----------



## VegasSCPO

I interviewed in Vegas last August and I got my authenticated documents last week. No word yet on clearance and visa. Rob


----------



## drew2016

60guy said:


> Rob, some of the retired AF guys have asked and were told no.
> 
> John


Where are people getting mail forwarded to?


----------



## sunny9208

GM to All of You


----------



## 60guy

drew2016 said:


> Where are people getting mail forwarded to?


I don't know what the masses are doing, but my roommate rented a post office box. The yearly rent is only about 200 AED which is about the same for a box in the US. I don't know about having mail forwarded from the US. My wife is still there for now receiving the mail. When she comes over, her mother and sister, live 3 miles away and will check our mail for us. But most of my US expenses are all set up paperless.


----------



## Sandscorpion

Anuone go there decided it was not for them and jacked in and returned to the US?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

p/w_engineguy said:


> so when you say " issued before we arrive" so basically, it's there waiting for us? (minus the days the take it),
> or we should have it before we leave? i'm confused...


No...you will get a "temp" visa emailed to you. This will allow you to enter into the UAE. After that, AMMROC will take your passport and when you get it back, there will be a "Resident VISA" in it.


----------



## Jynxgirl

The Al Dhafra blue badge issuer is going on vacation and they have no one to replace that person or help out, so dont expect any blue badges issued in the next three weeks.


----------



## Guest

Sandscorpion said:


> Anuone go there decided it was not for them and jacked in and returned to the US?


To date, three americans have walked off the programme in Dubai - just left the country without cancelling visas, rental agreements, etc. Didn't bother to give notice. Why would you do that when the UAE is the main airline hub to most parts of the world?


----------



## Sandscorpion

Originally Posted by Sandscorpion 
Anyone go there decided it was not for them and jacked in and returned to the US?


Sandstorm said:


> To date, three americans have walked off the programme in Dubai - just left the country without cancelling visas, rental agreements, etc. Didn't bother to give notice. Why would you do that when the UAE is the main airline hub to most parts of the world?


Precisely but you read about it on the net and the thread here had no info on this. So was interested to know if it really happened. You have confirmed that it does indeed happen. Other than the 3 in Dubai any from Abu Dhabi?

You are also correct that it being an airline hub would cause them problems in the future.

Thanks for the honest response.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

Quick question for the people already with boots on the ground....did ammroc just announce that they are about to start hiring again for their f-16 program? And if so, how many people do you think they will be hiring?


----------



## 60guy

phillyeaglesfan said:


> Quick question for the people already with boots on the ground....did ammroc just announce that they are about to start hiring again for their f-16 program? And if so, how many people do you think they will be hiring?


Yes they are still hiring, not sure of exact numbers.


----------



## mndan

Sandstorm said:


> To date, three americans have walked off the programme in Dubai - just left the country without cancelling visas, rental agreements, etc. Didn't bother to give notice. Why would you do that when the UAE is the main airline hub to most parts of the world?


Where did you read this? Was it the actual ammroc site in Dubai or a general ammroc site in the UAE? The different sites pertain to diff aircraft. I would like to know if this is an indication of working conditions or just people being people.


----------



## Sandscorpion

mndan said:


> Where did you read this? Was it the actual ammroc site in Dubai or a general ammroc site in the UAE? The different sites pertain to diff aircraft. I would like to know if this is an indication of working conditions or just people being people.


I think he works there and has just stated what has happened to date.

As for working conditions only people there can comment on that, however I doubt they will as companies read forums especially in that part of the world.


----------



## Guest

Sandscorpion said:


> I think he works there and has just stated what has happened to date.
> 
> As for working conditions only people there can comment on that, however I doubt they will as companies read forums especially in that part of the world.



FACT not fiction and this is on one of the smaller bases - multiply this up to the bigger bases.... Some had their own personal reasons but most people like to get a warm fuzzy feeling from their employer. Liking and actually getting are two entirely different things!


----------



## shawgialbess

I believe that AMMROC is Super busy with the hiring process they don't have time to read any forums


----------



## Sandscorpion

Sandstorm said:


> FACT not fiction and this is on one of the smaller bases - multiply this up to the bigger bases.... Some had their own personal reasons but most people like to get a warm fuzzy feeling from their employer. Liking and actually getting are two entirely different things!


You will never get a warm fuzzy feeling from any employer in that part of the world especially there.

As for companies not reading forum google pprune (i know I have said it before) and look at the pinned notice about commenting on the national airline of that country. 

There is a sticky "PPRuNe will no longer allow discussions regarding Etihad Airlines, its employees, executives, agents, or other representatives. Such threads will be deleted." The fact that they took legal action to hide employees opinions speaks volumes for their "company ethos". Just saying one has to take care in that part of the world. Take the money and put up with the hassle or return to your HOR. For many nationalities there, this a non starter; they do not want to go home to their respective countries. So their BS tolerance level is set allot higher than the average westerner.

However it would be better if they did not read forums as the airline did then people would feel more relaxed and post their real experiences here and on other sites.


----------



## mariog99

Hello to all finally made it and I am in very nice isolated hotel in an area called Yas island in Abu Dhabi a few tips Bring at least 24 color official passport pictures with you they will ask them the very first day and have the financial means of going from a few week to over a month before you get a pay check that takes some time because you need a permanent visa you atm card will work fine here just make sure you tell your banks and credit cards that you will be using them over here breakfast are provided with the room but lunch and dinner are a la cart and they could get pricy i am in the c-17 and ill be moving to Dubai with in the next two week Its a very clean and safe city people are extremely nice the hotels are 5 stars allow your self the treatment that comes with it ..hope to run in to you guys and have a fun time here !!!!!


----------



## mariog99

i almost forgot you will need a local telephone buy a chip smart chip at the airport and bring or buy a cheap Nokia phone you will need that too, Skype facetime internet TV programs are blocked and tv programs foot ball get your self a Buy a subscription to a good VPN 60 to 70dllrs a year you will be happy you did more as I come across


----------



## Bounty Hunter

mariog99 said:


> Hello to all finally made it and I am in very nice isolated hotel in an area called Yas island in Abu Dhabi a few tips Bring at least 24 color official passport pictures with you they will ask them the very first day and have the financial means of going from a few week to over a month before you get a pay check that takes some time because you need a permanent visa you atm card will work fine here just make sure you tell your banks and credit cards that you will be using them over here breakfast are provided with the room but lunch and dinner are a la cart and they could get pricy i am in the c-17 and ill be moving to Dubai with in the next two week Its a very clean and safe city people are extremely nice the hotels are 5 stars allow your self the treatment that comes with it ..hope to run in to you guys and have a fun time here !!!!!


Mario,

What hotel are you in? I am in Park INN. If you are there, see you at breakfast around 9am.


----------



## Hangerrash

Hi, Thought I would post an experience I have had about a new car I bought. I am living in Mohammad Bin Zayeed City in a studio. My new car was parked outside of the compound. This particular compound supposedly only allows residents with one bedroom apartments to park inside the compound with an electronic gate remote. In broad daylight my car was hit in the parking area but it was not reported. I only found out about it when I was about to run an errand. I immediately called the traffic police at 999. I was told to go to the Old Mustafa police station first thing in the morning and file a report. The next morning an officer took pictures of my car and told me to come back the next day and pick up a form for the insurance company. I picked up the form the next day and proceeded to find my insurance company. An adjuster from the insurance company took pictures of the damage and told me to go to the car dealer and get an estimate. At the dealer, the adjuster took pictures and told me that after the EID holiday he would be in touch with me. He had to send the estimate to the insurance company and then I could bring the car in and have it repaired. Today I got a text from the UAE traffic police saying that I had committed a traffic offense and to please kindly obey the traffic laws. This first text was tied to my vehicle license plate. I got a second text tied to my UAE driver’s license number accusing me of the same thing. I checked online with UAE traffic and found out that I had been fined AED50.00. I contacted my insurance company and found out that this is basically a court cost and not to pay it until I renew my insurance next time. I paid it on the spot with my credit card over the internet. Convenient really. Every form that was presented to me from the police was totally in Arabic. Not a word that I could read. Also every form that I received was recovered by the insurance company who could read it which left me with no record of anything, not that it would have done me any good as I couldn’t read them if I had one. I have been informed that If you are renting a car here and bump the car where there is any perceivable damage call the police and do not move the car. If you don’t do this, when you return the car to the agency you rented it from and the damage is discovered and you don’t have a police report, you will not be covered by the insurance you may or may not have paid for. They will hold your credit card information get a damage estimate and demand that you pay for the damage. Also if you get in an accident same thing. Although if you think it is not your fault and the traffic cop does not speak English or is unable to understand you. It’s your fault pal. That’s the way it is. Just a side note: The estimator told me that he has at least six hit and run damage reports A DAY! Lotsa luck.


----------



## drew2016

One step closer, just received my country clearance it took just under four weeks to get. I asked for a departure date of 24 Nov so, I guess I'll be seeing y'all in about a month.

For the guys on the ground, are there any personal type items you wished you brought with you that have not been covered already? I'm planning on one case of clothes and a laptop as my only baggage. I'll pay the extra coin to ship my mountain bike after the probationary period if the trails look good.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

drew2016 said:


> One step closer, just received my country clearance it took just under four weeks to get. I asked for a departure date of 24 Nov so, I guess I'll be seeing y'all in about a month.
> 
> For the guys on the ground, are there any personal type items you wished you brought with you that have not been covered already? I'm planning on one case of clothes and a laptop as my only baggage. I'll pay the extra coin to ship my mountain bike after the probationary period if the trails look good.


If you are coming from the world, you can have 2 pieces of luggage. At least that was the case for me. Maybe you should check on that to be sure. 2 pieces of check in, one carry on, and one "lap top bag".


----------



## Efe

Hey guys. I got contacted by a recruitment agency regarding to a position at AMMROC a few weeks ago. After a few phone conversations and some email traffic back and forth, they asked me to send my documents for security clearance process. There was also a form called ‘Introductory Statement’ which appeared to be from “Abu Dhabi Aircraft Technologies” along with other forms. I never got an official word from AMMROC themselves, though. Seems like most people went through security clearance process only AFTER they were officially offered a position. My case looks a bit peculiar in that sense. I don't even know if they are going to contact me at all. Did anyone have a similar experience? Thanks in advance...


----------



## drew2016

Efe said:


> Hey guys. I got contacted by a recruitment agency regarding to a position at AMMROC a few weeks ago. After a few phone conversations and some email traffic back and forth, they asked me to send my documents for security clearance process. There was also a form called ‘Introductory Statement’ which appeared to be from “Abu Dhabi Aircraft Technologies” along with other forms. I never got an official word from AMMROC themselves, though. Seems like most people went through security clearance process only AFTER they were officially offered a position. My case looks a bit peculiar in that sense. I don't even know if they are going to contact me at all. Did anyone have a similar experience? Thanks in advance...


Which recruiter did you go through?


----------



## Efe

drew2016 said:


> Which recruiter did you go through?


It was 'Reach Group'.


----------



## drew2016

Bounty Hunter said:


> If you are coming from the world, you can have 2 pieces of luggage. At least that was the case for me. Maybe you should check on that to be sure. 2 pieces of check in, one carry on, and one "lap top bag".


I know I can have two I prefer to travel light if I thought I could get enough clothes in a carry on I would. As long as I'm not flying through Charles De Gaullle I should be OK seems like every time I fly through that airport they loose my bag.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

drew2016 said:


> I know I can have two I prefer to travel light if I thought I could get enough clothes in a carry on I would. As long as I'm not flying through Charles De Gaullle I should be OK seems like every time I fly through that airport they loose my bag.


From a guy who is already here...bring two check-ins. At the hotel, you can only have two pieces of laundry a day. Count up the socks, shirts, pants, and boxers....you do the math. Not exactly sure because it has never happened to me but I heard they count a _pair_ of socks as two pieces.


----------



## drew2016

Efe said:


> It was 'Reach Group'.


Never heard of them with a quick read through their web site I found this:

_"The fee is charged upon completion of an assignment and the satisfactory engagement of a suitable candidate, and it will be collected from the candidate (fees equivalent of one month's salary according to Jordanian labor law)."_

Same people?
Reach Group - Home
it is under recruitment & outsourcing

Did you try aviationrecruiting.net?


----------



## Efe

drew2016 said:


> Never heard of them with a quick read through their web site I found this:
> 
> _"The fee is charged upon completion of an assignment and the satisfactory engagement of a suitable candidate, and it will be collected from the candidate (fees equivalent of one month's salary according to Jordanian labor law)."_
> 
> Same people?
> [Reach Group - Home]
> it is under recruitment & outsourcing
> 
> Did you try aviationrecruiting net?


Yep, the same people. The main problem seems to be communication (or lack thereof) in my experience. I'll take a look at aviationrecruiting, thanks.


----------



## 60guy

Bounty Hunter said:


> From a guy who is already here...bring two check-ins. At the hotel, you can only have two pieces of laundry a day. Count up the socks, shirts, pants, and boxers....you do the math. Not exactly sure because it has never happened to me but I heard they count a pair of socks as two pieces.


The Park Inn was good about the laundry, they typically gave the guys extra vouchers. A pair of socks is considered one item, if they try to charge you as two, go to the manager. This will normally get you extra vouchers. I spent 4 weeks at Crowne with no free laundry and then moved to the Park Inn for 12 days before moving into apartment. They gave me the long term room rate, free breakfast, and laundry vouchers just because I would stop in everyday and talk with some guys that were staying there. Got to know the desk staff and was able to work out the deal. Never hurts to try to bargain.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

60guy said:


> The Park Inn was good about the laundry, they typically gave the guys extra vouchers. A pair of socks is considered one item, if they try to charge you as two, go to the manager. This will normally get you extra vouchers. I spent 4 weeks at Crowne with no free laundry and then moved to the Park Inn for 12 days before moving into apartment. They gave me the long term room rate, free breakfast, and laundry vouchers just because I would stop in everyday and talk with some guys that were staying there. Got to know the desk staff and was able to work out the deal. Never hurts to try to bargain.


Without a doubt..I got a handful of laundry tickets just because. Best bet is to get with the C-17 guys that come in with you. After a few weeks, they will be moved north and will have extra tickets to give away.

As far as the socks..it was just something I heard. I brought plenty so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## VegasSCPO

Bounty Hunter said:


> From a guy who is already here...bring two check-ins. At the hotel, you can only have two pieces of laundry a day. Count up the socks, shirts, pants, and boxers....you do the math. Not exactly sure because it has never happened to me but I heard they count a _pair_ of socks as two pieces.


Tony and the rest of the guys there,

I got a call today and I asked to leave Dec 22. Any words of wisdom as far as what to bring. Do you guys shoot darts and play golf? I am planning on bringing my gear to keep me occupied after hours. I am sure that a lot of time will be spent waiting, looking for places to live and getting settled in. First round will be on me when we meet.

Rob


----------



## BlackHawk

VegasSCPO said:


> Tony and the rest of the guys there,
> 
> I got a call today and I asked to leave Dec 22. Any words of wisdom as far as what to bring. Do you guys shoot darts and play golf? I am planning on bringing my gear to keep me occupied after hours. I am sure that a lot of time will be spent waiting, looking for places to live and getting settled in. First round will be on me when we meet.
> 
> Rob


Interesting, Rob, I thought once the clearance was completed you had to head over there immediately. I didn't know you could give a start date up to two (2) months out. It makes sense though, as this is a big undertaking and requires ample time for planning and tying up loose ends at home. All the best when you get there.


----------



## 60guy

BlackHawk said:


> Interesting, Rob, I thought once the clearance was completed you had to head over there immediately. I didn't know you could give a start date up to two (2) months out. It makes sense though, as this is a big undertaking and requires ample time for planning and tying up loose ends at home. All the best when you get there.


They are actually ok with giving a few months for putting in notices and getting affairs in order. I have heard of several that have given 90 day notices before they head over


----------



## VegasSCPO

BlackHawk said:


> Interesting, Rob, I thought once the clearance was completed you had to head over there immediately. I didn't know you could give a start date up to two (2) months out. It makes sense though, as this is a big undertaking and requires ample time for planning and tying up loose ends at home. All the best when you get there.


We definitely all need to meet and get out seeing that we'll be spending Christmas and New Year's away from families and friends. Feels like being back on deployment again. Isn't it almost 3 AM back there? Rob


----------



## 60guy

VegasSCPO said:


> We definitely all need to meet and get out seeing that we'll be spending Christmas and New Year's away from families and friends. Feels like being back on deployment again. Isn't it almost 3 AM back there? Rob


2:40am


----------



## 60guy

60guy said:


> 2:40am


4 day weekend because of Haj and Eid. Just finished talking to my kids back in NC for a few hours, trying to catch up on what I've been missing the last 10 weeks.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Hoping to see you all at the start of February...


----------



## Bounty Hunter

WOW! It has been a few days since anyone has posted a question or comment. I am thinking everyone got hired or just gave up. That's too bad....the place is great and the company is trying to make it better everyday!


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Bounty Hunter said:


> WOW! It has been a few days since anyone has posted a question or comment. I am thinking everyone got hired or just gave up. That's too bad....the place is great and the company is trying to make it better everyday!


Maybe everyone's recovering from their long-weekend... ;-)


----------



## Bluemac34

Just an important bit of info for people coming here.
You WILL need a credit card to hire a car (a Debit card will not be accepted).
It appears more people are arriving without one and cannot hire a car until they get a UAE credit card which takes time.
It makes life difficult for work and all things like searching for accomodation very difficult.


----------



## KieronGSi

I'm flying out on the 4th of November and staying in the Sands Hotel, can't wait to get out there and get on with it. Hopefully I'll meet some of you there.


----------



## VegasSCPO

I have been busy with getting my hours in for my counseling degree. I still need 170 hours before I leave on Dec 22. Have any of you guys found apartments yet? I was looking on propertyfinder.ae and al raha island seems like a nice place although al reef seems to be cheaper and has bigger floor plans. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## Peajay5

Hello Everyone! My name is Paul. I just signed an offer sheet with Ammroc to work in Dubai for the quality control inspector position. I have read this whole thread and plan to write down as many notes as I can and use them. I am excited about coming over there!

A little background on Me:

AF E-7 -- just retired 24 years (Stationed at beale --on terminal leave) background in Maintenance 2A373 F-15, QAE on U2, Globalhawk, C-12, and Air transportation background also 2T271.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Peajay5 said:


> Hello Everyone! My name is Paul. I just signed an offer sheet with Ammroc to work in Dubai for the quality control inspector position. I have read this whole thread and plan to write down as many notes as I can and use them. I am excited about coming over there!
> 
> A little background on Me:
> 
> AF E-7 -- just retired 24 years (Stationed at beale --on terminal leave) background in Maintenance 2A373 F-15, QAE on U2, Globalhawk, C-12, and Air transportation background also 2T271.


Welcome to the forum Paul. Lots of very helpful people on here, and also lots who are in the same position as you (and I). Should be getting my offer sheet in the next week, so hope to see you out there!


----------



## Peajay5

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Welcome to the forum Paul. Lots of very helpful people on here, and also lots who are in the same position as you (and I). Should be getting my offer sheet in the next week, so hope to see you out there!


Hey Thanks! I am excited and looking forward to it! I am waiting on the email welcome packet. I am doing the IDL online so hopefully will have that soon. Yes it will be great to meet you and some new people when I get there.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Peajay5 said:


> Hello Everyone! My name is Paul. I just signed an offer sheet with Ammroc to work in Dubai for the quality control inspector position. I have read this whole thread and plan to write down as many notes as I can and use them. I am excited about coming over there!
> 
> A little background on Me:
> 
> AF E-7 -- just retired 24 years (Stationed at beale --on terminal leave) background in Maintenance 2A373 F-15, QAE on U2, Globalhawk, C-12, and Air transportation background also 2T271.


Welcome Paul! 2T2 and a 2A3? Sounds like you have been busy. Good luck and see you when you arrive!


----------



## Peajay5

Bounty Hunter said:


> Welcome Paul! 2T2 and a 2A3? Sounds like you have been busy. Good luck and see you when you arrive!



Hey thanks man I am looking forward to living and working over there and meeting everyone. I have been following this thread closely. 

Yes very busy...I was a 2T2 for about 14 years then forced to retrain in MX. I was super busy knocked out my BS degree and I am halfway done with the masters. I am planning on trying to finish over there.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Peajay5 said:


> Hey thanks man I am looking forward to living and working over there and meeting everyone. I have been following this thread closely.
> 
> Yes very busy...I was a 2T2 for about 14 years then forced to retrain in MX. I was super busy knocked out my BS degree and I am halfway done with the masters. I am planning on trying to finish over there.


Sounds just like me. When things get into a rhythm, I will finish my Masters also. Oh yea, nothin wrong with being forced into MX...for most of us, that is all we know! 22 years worth!


----------



## Peajay5

Bounty Hunter said:


> Sounds just like me. When things get into a rhythm, I will finish my Masters also. Oh yea, nothin wrong with being forced into MX...for most of us, that is all we know! 22 years worth!


Yes MX world is cool. So what do you think about being over there so far?


----------



## Homie

Hi everyone
I've been looking on the web searching for a forum like this to try and find out some answers to my question .
Can any one tell me how long it takes to get your acceptance email we've had nothing yet ,last phone call said they would get things sorted out and they would ring again,that was two weeks ago.They said start date would be 2nd. Wk in Nov.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Homie said:


> Hi everyone
> I've been looking on the web searching for a forum like this to try and find out some answers to my question .
> Can any one tell me how long it takes to get your acceptance email we've had nothing yet ,last phone call said they would get things sorted out and they would ring again,that was two weeks ago.They said start date would be 2nd. Wk in Nov.


Sit tight and just hold off for as long as you can. it'll work out in the end. My own story...I had my face to face interview 19 Mar; I just arrived UAE 30 Sept. Does that tell you how long it takes? Results like mine are not typical but they are very busy so it might take a while.


----------



## Homie

Thanks Bounty Hunter for your quick reply .
Anything else I should watch out for what about wages.


----------



## KieronGSi

Bounty Hunter said:


> Sit tight and just hold off for as long as you can. it'll work out in the end. My own story...I had my face to face interview 19 Mar; I just arrived UAE 30 Sept. Does that tell you how long it takes? Results like mine are not typical but they are very busy so it might take a while.



That was quicker than mine, I applied in December last year and I arrive on the 4th of November. 

My interview didn't happen till July this year.


----------



## Homie

Hi Keiron , Did you have to fly over from the uk for the interview .They have rang a few times for phone interviews ,when did you agree wages.


----------



## Homie

Sorry Kieron spelt your name wrong !!!


----------



## KieronGSi

Homie said:


> Hi Keiron , Did you have to fly over from the uk for the interview .They have rang a few times for phone interviews ,when did you agree wages.


Phone interviews only, wages were agreed at the end of August.


----------



## KieronGSi

Homie said:


> Sorry Kieron spelt your name wrong !!!


I get that a lot lol.


----------



## Homie

My husband phone interviews was done 2 weeks tomorrow wages agreed then,Ammroc said they will get contract sorted and get back to us.
Are you going out on your own? My husband and I are going out together.


----------



## KieronGSi

Homie said:


> My husband phone interviews was done 2 weeks tomorrow wages agreed then,Ammroc said they will get contract sorted and get back to us.
> Are you going out on your own? My husband and I are going out together.


Going on my own as I'm not married, I'd say you have a while to wait as your husband will need security clearance and if you read through this thread it takes a while.


----------



## Homie

Thank you for all your help !!! 
Fingers crossed it won't be that long, My husband got security clearence for the uk and he's worked in Saudi .Good luck with your job !!!


----------



## KieronGSi

Homie said:


> Thank you for all your help !!!
> Fingers crossed it won't be that long, My husband got security clearence for the uk and he's worked in Saudi .Good luck with your job !!!


I hold uk SC as well and it still took a while.


----------



## Homie

Oh !!! Guess it won't be this side if Xmas then lol


----------



## VegasSCPO

Bounty Hunter said:


> Sit tight and just hold off for as long as you can. it'll work out in the end. My own story...I had my face to face interview 19 Mar; I just arrived UAE 30 Sept. Does that tell you how long it takes? Results like mine are not typical but they are very busy so it might take a while.


I think that AMMROC has gotten the system down a bit better. I interviewed in Vegas in August 8-9, got an offer by September 21, turned in my docs and gotten the phone call to report by October 22. Then again Ramadan was over with.


----------



## Guest

Homie said:


> My husband phone interviews was done 2 weeks tomorrow wages agreed then,Ammroc said they will get contract sorted and get back to us.
> Are you going out on your own? My husband and I are going out together.



I would strongly advise you not to come straight out with your husband. He will be in for a really stressful few weeks trying to sort out his own visa and he can't sponsor you until his visa is in place and you will find yourself having to do border runs (and you also won't be able to get a hire car until he has a visa in place) - this is now becoming more and more difficult as many border crossings are enforcing the recent rule of having booked hotel accommodation in Oman before allowing you to cross through.

Until he has his own visa sorted he won't be able to begin to look for a place to live. 

It will be hard for you both (been there, done that) but, trust me, he will need to focus on himself and getting started at work before he has to deal with domestic stuff too!

Besides which, it will cost a small fortune if you are both in the hotel for the first 30days (the hotels in AD aren't that near to civilization and a choice of restaurants and eateries so you will be stuck with hotel food at hotel prices!).


----------



## Bounty Hunter

KieronGSi said:


> That was quicker than mine, I applied in December last year and I arrive on the 4th of November.
> 
> My interview didn't happen till July this year.


In that case, I should welcome you. When you get here, send me a message!


----------



## Homie

Thanks for all your comments ,it helps to find out other people is in the same situation.


----------



## Lea Armstrong

*Recruitment Agency*



inspector89 said:


> Hello Irish66,thanks for the info,would it be cheeky of me to ask you who was the recruitment agency,that approached you through LinkedIn?
> I was even thinking of taking a couple of days off,and going over to Ammroc,and hand in my CV,thanks,Joe


Hey Irish,

If you want to e-mail me I can give you some information. Since this site won't let me post my address until I'm an active member I'm going to type it out. Just put it all together and e-mail me. lea armstrong @ gmail dot com.


----------



## Lea Armstrong

irishman66 said:


> Aeropeople is the agency.


Aviation Recruiting is another company that is recruiting.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Lea Armstrong said:


> Hey Irish,
> 
> If you want to e-mail me I can give you some information. Since this site won't let me post my address until I'm an active member I'm going to type it out. Just put it all together and e-mail me. lea armstrong @ gmail dot com.


Are you currently working in AMMROC? What section?


----------



## Lea Armstrong

Bounty Hunter said:


> Are you currently working in AMMROC? What section?


No, my husband received a job offer from them.


----------



## Homie

Are you going out with him If so where abouts are you going to live dubia or Abu Dhabi !!! Have you found any accommodation yet.


----------



## Lea Armstrong

Homie said:


> Are you going out with him If so where abouts are you going to live dubia or Abu Dhabi !!! Have you found any accommodation yet.


I don't know yet. He hasn't accepted the offer and he's waiting to see about another one. I will be moving eventually. If he is over there before summer and finds a place me and the kids will go for the summer and then come back to the States. My son has one more year of high school left and he's off to college.


----------



## Lea Armstrong

Lea Armstrong said:


> Hey Irish,
> 
> If you want to e-mail me I can give you some information. Since this site won't let me post my address until I'm an active member I'm going to type it out. Just put it all together and e-mail me. lea armstrong @ gmail dot com.


Sorry...the email was incorrect it's lea a armstrong @ gmail . com (put it all together)


----------



## KieronGSi

Bounty Hunter said:


> In that case, I should welcome you. When you get here, send me a message!


 Absolutely, expect a message sometime next week.


----------



## Wikidbandit

I have not had many post to the form but I have been reading all the post and getting some very helpful info and would like to thank all that have posted any and all helpful tips. I interviewed in Las Vegas in Aug of this year and got the call on Nov 1st that I have been cleared to go over and start working, I requested to come over the beginning of Dec and was told that I could be 2 DEC when they would have me fly over. I will be working on F-16's once I make it there. Looking forward to getting over there and getting started and meeting all of the great folks from this forum. My nephew to just left to go over there working for DynoCorp working in Afghanistan so I will have some family not so far away.


----------



## Wikidbandit

Does anyone use skype or netflix over there


----------



## 60guy

Wikidbandit said:


> Does anyone use skype or netflix over there


Both, just need to have them downloaded before you come over and also download a good VPN beforehand.


----------



## Wikidbandit

any suggestions on a vpn to download


----------



## VegasSCPO

Wikidbandit said:


> I have not had many post to the form but I have been reading all the post and getting some very helpful info and would like to thank all that have posted any and all helpful tips. I interviewed in Las Vegas in Aug of this year and got the call on Nov 1st that I have been cleared to go over and start working, I requested to come over the beginning of Dec and was told that I could be 2 DEC when they would have me fly over. I will be working on F-16's once I make it there. Looking forward to getting over there and getting started and meeting all of the great folks from this forum. My nephew to just left to go over there working for DynoCorp working in Afghanistan so I will have some family not so far away.


Send me a PM. I also interviewed in Vegas and I am leaving Dec 22. Rob


----------



## Peajay5

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Should be getting my offer sheet in the next week, so hope to see you out there!


Hey Man did you get your offer sheet?
After I signed my offer sheet I received a series of emails with stuff to fill out. I filled out everything and did the urinalysis today. I got my International Drivers License also. I am going to expedite my passport on Tuesday. So far so good. Once I get my passport done then my visa can get started.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Peajay5 said:


> Hey Man did you get your offer sheet?
> After I signed my offer sheet I received a series of emails with stuff to fill out. I filled out everything and did the urinalysis today. I got my International Drivers License also. I am going to expedite my passport on Tuesday. So far so good. Once I get my passport done then my visa can get started.


Not yet... I'm not worried though. I've got plenty of time... 

I didn't realise they require a urinalysis...? Where did you have to go to get it done?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Just sat watching final practice in AD... Looking forward to being there for the race next year!


----------



## Sem

*New to Forum*

Hello everyone,

I recently accepted an offer from AMMROC to work on the F-16's. Not sure how long the process takes from here. I have read through the threads and found some really good information. I am thankfull to everyone who is posting here, it has been very helpful. I think if all works out well, I should be joining everyone there after the beginning of the year. I hope to have the family join me in the summer. After getting settled in with AMMROC, good housing and a good school will be a concern--as well as transportation.
Looking forward to joining the team. Hope to see everyone soon.

Respectfully,
Steven


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Sem said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently accepted an offer from AMMROC to work on the F-16's. Not sure how long the process takes from here. I have read through the threads and found some really good information. I am thankfull to everyone who is posting here, it has been very helpful. I think if all works out well, I should be joining everyone there after the beginning of the year. I hope to have the family join me in the summer. After getting settled in with AMMROC, good housing and a good school will be a concern--as well as transportation.
> Looking forward to joining the team. Hope to see everyone soon.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Steven


Steven,

Got some good information about schools however, because you are a newbie, I can't PM you. Try this..Postaldog 2 k 2 at hotmail dot com


----------



## Peajay5

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Not yet... I'm not worried though. I've got plenty of time...
> 
> I didn't realise they require a urinalysis...? Where did you have to go to get it done?


In the e-mail it will tell you where to go. The e-mail will have full instructions.


----------



## Wikidbandit

can anyone shed some light on the cost of a 1-2 bedroom villa and where is a decent to good place to live. Are there any folks already over there that are working on the F-16's?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Peajay5 said:


> In the e-mail it will tell you where to go. The e-mail will have full instructions.


OK... I had one done at work last week too...


----------



## KieronGSi

Well I have arrived and I'm in the Sands Hotel in Abu Dhabi but I have Absolutley no idea where I am supposed to go tomorrow. Going from -1 to 28 degrees was a bit of a shock too.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

KieronGSi said:


> Well I have arrived and I'm in the Sands Hotel in Abu Dhabi but I have Absolutley no idea where I am supposed to go tomorrow. Going from -1 to 28 degrees was a bit of a shock too.


Congrats...   WOW, the Sands looks like rather nice hotel! I guess they probably couldn't get you in on Yas Island due to the Grand Prix (which was a classic BTW)... :-O

Enjoy the weather, and see you soon!


----------



## Themightyblues2000

KieronGSi said:


> Well I have arrived and I'm in the Sands Hotel in Abu Dhabi but I have Absolutley no idea where I am supposed to go tomorrow. Going from -1 to 28 degrees was a bit of a shock too.


BTW, I believe they send a driver to pick you up in the morning to take you to AMMROC HQ...


----------



## Homie

Good luck but I'm sure you won't need it.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

KieronGSi said:


> Well I have arrived and I'm in the Sands Hotel in Abu Dhabi but I have Absolutley no idea where I am supposed to go tomorrow. Going from -1 to 28 degrees was a bit of a shock too.


So...how was your first day? Did you make it to AMMROC HQ this morning? I hope all is well and soon enough, you'll get settled in. Welcome to the family!


----------



## mackem21

KieronGSi said:


> That was quicker than mine, I applied in December last year and I arrive on the 4th of November.
> 
> My interview didn't happen till July this year.


Hi Keiron.

I see you have been recruited from the UK by AMMROC. Hope you could help me as I am trying to find out which UK Agency is recruiting UK Expats. I am looking for a position in the Paint Shop / Corrosion Control Specialist at AMMROC. Either working on Fast Jet or Heavy A/C. As I have the experience of both. Any help will do Thanks.


----------



## suhailk383

what is the maximum duration for security clearance in AMMROC?


----------



## suhailk383

i have got the chance to work as technician in mirage.anyone knows the location of work ?


----------



## KieronGSi

mackem21 said:


> Hi Keiron.
> 
> I see you have been recruited from the UK by AMMROC. Hope you could help me as I am trying to find out which UK Agency is recruiting UK Expats. I am looking for a position in the Paint Shop / Corrosion Control Specialist at AMMROC. Either working on Fast Jet or Heavy A/C. As I have the experience of both. Any help will do Thanks.


Can't answer that one I'm afraid, I was alerted by a friend and applied directly through AMMROC.


----------



## KieronGSi

Bounty Hunter said:


> So...how was your first day? Did you make it to AMMROC HQ this morning? I hope all is well and soon enough, you'll get settled in. Welcome to the family!


I made it!!!! Just booked a taxi and it appears there is quite a few AMMROC employees in this hotel. Got a phone and I'm renting a car tomorrow then at the weekend I'm heading up to Dubai/Um Al Quwain to search for accommodation. I didn't realise AMMROC would put up money for your rent then take it out of your wages for the first six months, this will be handy for me.


----------



## sunny9208

suhailk383 said:


> i have got the chance to work as technician in mirage.anyone knows the location of work ?


Suhail, Congratulation, it will be in abu dhabi.

In which grade u selected and package?

Welcome to Mirage Family


----------



## suhailk383

sunny9208 said:


> Suhail, Congratulation, it will be in abu dhabi.
> 
> In which grade u selected and package?
> 
> Welcome to Mirage Family


Thank u.My grade is D.But i am waiting for my security clearance.Do u know maximum how much time it will take to complete security clearance ? They had applied for my security clearance on october 17th.


----------



## sunny9208

sunny9208 said:


> Suhail, Congratulation, it will be in abu dhabi.
> 
> In which grade u selected and package?
> 
> Welcome to Mirage Family



Depends on country 

Normaly 4-5 weeks


----------



## Bobuae

suhailk383 said:


> i have got the chance to work as technician in mirage.anyone knows the location of work ?


Congrats Suhail. Welcome to AMMROC family. SC would normally take min 2 weeks and some of the seniors got it in 2 weeks, Its all depends, By the way, are you directly offered by AMMROC or any other agency involved?


----------



## suhailk383

Bobuae said:


> Congrats Suhail. Welcome to AMMROC family. SC would normally take min 2 weeks and some of the seniors got it in 2 weeks, Its all depends, By the way, are you directly offered by AMMROC or any other agency involved?


I got directly from AMMROC, not through any agency.In which aircraft are you working?


----------



## suhailk383

sunny9208 said:


> Depends on country
> 
> Normaly 4-5 weeks


are u currently working there on mirage? what is the usual working hours?


----------



## Peajay5

Is anyone working QA over there? I will be working as a quality control inspector? If anyone can give some more info I would appreciate it. 

I just turned in my statement sheet for my visa. I have my IDL already also. Hopefully I will be there soon.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Peajay5 said:


> Is anyone working QA over there? I will be working as a quality control inspector? If anyone can give some more info I would appreciate it.
> 
> I just turned in my statement sheet for my visa. I have my IDL already also. Hopefully I will be there soon.


What in an IDL?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Bounty Hunter said:


> What in an IDL?


Nevermind..I got it...."International Drivers License". Silly me! Did you get yours from AAA? I did and it only cost $15!:clap2:


----------



## Peajay5

Bounty Hunter said:


> Nevermind..I got it...."International Drivers License". Silly me! Did you get yours from AAA? I did and it only cost $15!:clap2:


No I got it from a another company. Dyncorp hr sent a link. I bought one for 2 years just in case I decided to stay on longer. I paid $55.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Peajay5 said:


> No I got it from a another company. Dyncorp hr sent a link. I bought one for 2 years just in case I decided to stay on longer. I paid $55.


After you are here about a month or so, you can get your US drivers license translated into a UAE one. Little bit expensive 220AED but worth it.


----------



## Peajay5

Bounty Hunter said:


> After you are here about a month or so, you can get your US drivers license translated into a UAE one. Little bit expensive 220AED but worth it.


Ok I will do that when I get there.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Peajay5 said:


> Ok I will do that when I get there.


As funny as this may sound, make sure that your curret drivers license is not expired when you get here. Best bet is to go get a new one so it doesn't expire while you are here.


----------



## Peajay5

Bounty Hunter said:


> As funny as this may sound, make sure that your curret drivers license is not expired when you get here. Best bet is to go get a new one so it doesn't expire while you are here.


Oh I am good My DL expires in 2019. I am setting all my stuff up now for my trip over there so I can pay bills and stuff. I am going to get an international plan on my phone now and I will just get a cheap nokia phone when I get there. I have read this whole thread from page 1. I am making notes on everything.


----------



## Wikidbandit

what are gas prices like over there, how much cheaper are they than the US


----------



## FuelcellCharlie

Does anybody know how credit works over there? Is it the same as over here in the US?


----------



## 60guy

FuelcellCharlie said:


> Does anybody know how credit works over there? Is it the same as over here in the US?


It is based off your salary, not credit score like in the States.


----------



## lxinuk

Wikidbandit said:


> what are gas prices like over there, how much cheaper are they than the US


US$0.30 per litre, £0.20p, AED1.18


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Wikidbandit said:


> what are gas prices like over there, how much cheaper are they than the US


Much cheaper...1 gal of gas = 4 liters. Here 1 ltr of gas cost 1.67AED (.45). So here it is...1 gal of gas= $1.80. Any questions?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

lxinuk said:


> US$0.30 per litre, £0.20p, AED1.18


Where do you find gas at 1.18AED? Cheapest I can find is 1.68 at any Adnoc station....


----------



## lxinuk

Sorry my bad! Shouldn't post when half asleep - AED1.72 / 30p / 0.5 USD

Please tell me you don't shop around for petrol!  I only know this from the first time I filled up and about fell out of the car!


----------



## UAENewbee

*International Driver's License*



Peajay5 said:


> No I got it from a another company. Dyncorp hr sent a link. I bought one for 2 years just in case I decided to stay on longer. I paid $55.


FYI don't waste money on the International Driver's license (IDL). I have been in Qatar, Kuwait, and Saudi Arabia. The IDL is worthless. You will still be able to drive on your "Valid U.S. (or other country) driver's license. You can rent, but won't be able to lease a vehicle until the country specific i.e. UAE driver's license is issued. So far, my experience with the IDL is it isn't worth the paper it's printed on.


----------



## Peajay5

UAENewbee said:


> FYI don't waste money on the International Driver's license (IDL). I have been in Qatar, Kuwait, and Saudi Arabia. The IDL is worthless. You will still be able to drive on your "Valid U.S. (or other country) driver's license. You can rent, but won't be able to lease a vehicle until the country specific i.e. UAE driver's license is issued. So far, my experience with the IDL is it isn't worth the paper it's printed on.


Too late man. I already did it. The HR sent the link and I did it because I thought it was something I needed. Thanks for letting me know. I will work on the UAE license when I get there.


----------



## UAENewbee

Peajay5 said:


> Too late man. I already did it. The HR sent the link and I did it because I thought it was something I needed. Thanks for letting me know. I will work on the UAE license when I get there.


I have been following this post since page 13. for some reason it wanted to download a file I couldn't install. Now that I can reply to posts I will pass on my experiences in the Middle East. A lot of what new folks hear is BS. Hopefully I can help. Good luck and I hope to be of benefit


----------



## Peajay5

UAENewbee said:


> I have been following this post since page 13. for some reason it wanted to download a file I couldn't install. Now that I can reply to posts I will pass on my experiences in the Middle East. A lot of what new folks hear is BS. Hopefully I can help. Good luck and I hope to be of benefit


Well Thanks man I appreciate it. I have been reaching out on here. I have received a few PMs from people also. Everyone on here has been real helpful. 

You know that feeling man. I am excited about coming out there and I want to be prepared for things to make the transition smooth. I am newly retired so I am still thinking of it like an assignment. Yes you hear so much stuff but I just want good intel on things. I am going back over tonight and reading this thread again in case I missed something.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

lxinuk said:


> Sorry my bad! Shouldn't post when half asleep - AED1.72 / 30p / 0.5 USD
> 
> Please tell me you don't shop around for petrol!  I only know this from the first time I filled up and about fell out of the car!


No I didn't shop around...I just notice the average gas prices from Adnoc stations. With the price so cheap, there is no reason to shop around!


----------



## UAENewbee

Peajay5 said:


> Well Thanks man I appreciate it. I have been reaching out on here. I have received a few PMs from people also. Everyone on here has been real helpful.
> 
> You know that feeling man. I am excited about coming out there and I want to be prepared for things to make the transition smooth. I am newly retired so I am still thinking of it like an assignment. Yes you hear so much stuff but I just want good intel on things. I am going back over tonight and reading this thread again in case I missed something.


I am still in the U.S. (waiting on country clearance) but can pass on some of my experiences in the countries I have worked in. I spent about 7 years in the Middle East and have enjoyed the majority of it. This will be a new experience for me due to having to find housing. All other contracts I have been on provided housing (only one provided a leased vehicle). All-in-all, some good times with both contractors and locals. Just remember things happen at a much slower pace than you're probably accustomed to and you will adapt much better.


----------



## Wikidbandit

no questions, but thinking that I will be happy with a big truck knowing that I don't have to give up my first born just to fill up the tank


----------



## Peajay5

UAENewbee said:


> I am still in the U.S. (waiting on country clearance) but can pass on some of my experiences in the countries I have worked in. I spent about 7 years in the Middle East and have enjoyed the majority of it. This will be a new experience for me due to having to find housing. All other contracts I have been on provided housing (only one provided a leased vehicle). All-in-all, some good times with both contractors and locals. Just remember things happen at a much slower pace than you're probably accustomed to and you will adapt much better.


Hey thanks! I was deployed many times to different desert locations so I remember a little bit about what it's like dealing with things there. This still will be all new to me, I will remain flexible. I am excited about the opportunity to work over there. I am waiting on my visa to get completed also. I have done everything else but a chest x-ray and I am getting that done next week.


----------



## UAENewbee

Peajay5 said:


> Hey thanks! I was deployed many times to different desert locations so I remember a little bit about what it's like dealing with things there. This still will be all new to me, I will remain flexible. I am excited about the opportunity to work over there. I am waiting on my visa to get completed also. I have done everything else but a chest x-ray and I am getting that done next week.


(Not so) Funny thing about all of the medical clearance you have to complete prior to your arrival is, you will probably have to repeat everything once you arrive. This was the case in both Qatar and Saudi Arabia. 

If someone with "boots on ground" can verify this, it will be appreciated.


----------



## 60guy

UAENewbee said:


> (Not so) Funny thing about all of the medical clearance you have to complete prior to your arrival is, you will probably have to repeat everything once you arrive. This was the case in both Qatar and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> If someone with "boots on ground" can verify this, it will be appreciated.


Yes, you will have to do it all here the first week.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

UAENewbee said:


> (Not so) Funny thing about all of the medical clearance you have to complete prior to your arrival is, you will probably have to repeat everything once you arrive. This was the case in both Qatar and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> If someone with "boots on ground" can verify this, it will be appreciated.


Like 60guy says, "yep, yep" you will do it once you arrive...


----------



## Peajay5

60guy said:


> Yes, you will have to do it all here the first week.


OK no problem. Thanks for the info.


----------



## FuelcellCharlie

Has anyone requested a pay advance and if anyone did, did you get it?


----------



## supplylogistics4400

Have you gotten your clearance yet? I was also interviewed in Vegas back in August.


----------



## drew2016

Wikidbandit said:


> no questions, but thinking that I will be happy with a big truck knowing that I don't have to give up my first born just to fill up the tank


No big trucks for us. We can't register pick-ups with a Abu Dhabi visa.


----------



## Wikidbandit

If you are not able to register a truck, is that the only restriction or what else are we restricted too


----------



## Wikidbandit

supplylogistics4400 said:


> Have you gotten your clearance yet? I was also interviewed in Vegas back in August.


I interviewed in vegas in aug and my clearance came through on 02 Nov, I put in a request to leave on the first week of Dec. From what I have read on the form the it took to get my clearance, was shorter than some of the others.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

drew2016 said:


> No big trucks for us. We can't register pick-ups with a Abu Dhabi visa.


What about something like a Land-Rover or a Pajero? Or are we restricted to just regular saloon type cars?


----------



## 60guy

drew2016 said:


> No big trucks for us. We can't register pick-ups with a Abu Dhabi visa.


You can buy and register trucks with an Abu Dhabi Visa, not a work truck though.. You can buy F-150's, Tundra's, Titan's. you can not import on an Abu Dhabi Visa. Guys are buying trucks left and right everyday.


----------



## 60guy

FuelcellCharlie said:


> Has anyone requested a pay advance and if anyone did, did you get it?


You can submit the form as soon as you arrive with payroll clerk in HR.


----------



## drew2016

60guy said:


> You can buy and register trucks with an Abu Dhabi Visa, not a work truck though.. You can buy F-150's, Tundra's, Titan's. you can not import on an Abu Dhabi Visa. Guys are buying trucks left and right everyday.


That's good news I think. A few months ago I was researching shipping my 2012 Sierra and was told no way. Now I can just get one there, not sure if I can afford two trucks guess I'll find out in a few weeks.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

supplylogistics4400 said:


> Have you gotten your clearance yet? I was also interviewed in Vegas back in August.


when did you first apply?


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

Are supply/logistics people on the same pay scale as maintainers?


----------



## VegasSCPO

*Got my visa and e-ticket*

I interviewed in Vegas August 8, got my offer in Sept. Turned in my documents for authentication and got it back early October. Got my approval late Oct for a Dec 22 flight. Got my visa, e-ticket and hotel reservations Nov 14. All in all the process took about 3 months. Rob Webb of aviation recruiting has been doing a great job of moving the paperwork and keeping me in the loop. See you guys at Park Inn next month. Rob


----------



## VegasSCPO

60guy said:


> You can buy and register trucks with an Abu Dhabi Visa, not a work truck though.. You can buy F-150's, Tundra's, Titan's. you can not import on an Abu Dhabi Visa. Guys are buying trucks left and right everyday.


I just got my visa and it says Al Ain. What's the difference?


----------



## Midlifer

Al Ain is a city in Abu Dhabi Emirate. About 120km away from AD city.


----------



## drew2016

Anyone leaving on Nov 24th? Any last minute tips?


----------



## FuelcellCharlie

I'm leaving out of Tampa on the 24th


----------



## drew2016

FuelcellCharlie said:


> I'm leaving out of Tampa on the 24th


Do you have a layover in Chicago?


----------



## FuelcellCharlie

I haven't got my e-ticket yet. Rob Webb said it should be in mid week next week


----------



## FuelcellCharlie

drew2016 said:


> Do you have a layover in Chicago?


He also told me that there's a whole group of us traveling on that day.


----------



## MSgtReaper72

drew2016 said:


> Anyone leaving on Nov 24th? Any last minute tips?


I was told I would be leaving on the 24rh also, but I was originally told the 17th. My recruiter said there would be about 17 of us traveling.


----------



## MSgtReaper72

Peajay5 said:


> Is anyone working QA over there? I will be working as a quality control inspector? If anyone can give some more info I would appreciate it.
> 
> I just turned in my statement sheet for my visa. I have my IDL already also. Hopefully I will be there soon.


I will also be working as QA. Retired from the AF last year. I'm supposed to leave on the 24th but we'll see.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

MSgtReaper72 said:


> I will also be working as QA. Retired from the AF last year. I'm supposed to leave on the 24th but we'll see.


What grade did you get hired on as? What platform? I guess we'll be seeing you all on the 24th!


----------



## Peajay5

MSgtReaper72 said:


> I will also be working as QA. Retired from the AF last year. I'm supposed to leave on the 24th but we'll see.


Hey great! I am looking forward to meeting you when I get over there. I will be over there soon.


----------



## Peajay5

Did you get assigned QA to a particular airframe?


----------



## MSgtReaper72

Peajay5 said:


> Did you get assigned QA to a particular airframe?


C-17's. I worked those for over nine years (A/R, FCC, Flightline, and Instructor). Was heavies my whole career.


----------



## MSgtReaper72

Bounty Hunter said:


> What grade did you get hired on as? What platform? I guess we'll be seeing you all on the 24th!


I will be a sub-contractor through Dyncorp as I'm sure some of the other guys are so my offer letter didn't say anything about grade. I'll be on C-17's.


----------



## MSgtReaper72

FuelcellCharlie said:


> I'm leaving out of Tampa on the 24th


I'll be leaving out of Tucson, anyone else?


----------



## Peajay5

MSgtReaper72 said:


> C-17's. I worked those for over nine years (A/R, FCC, Flightline, and Instructor). Was heavies my whole career.


Cool I may be there with you. I was on fighters. I have QA experience on F-15's, MC-12, U-2, and Global hawk airframes.


----------



## Wikidbandit

Is there anyone that will be living on 9 Dec, I will be leaving out of LAX


----------



## suhailk383

anyone please tell me, what they will be looking in security clearance?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

suhailk383 said:


> anyone please tell me, what they will be looking in security clearance?


Maybe that is a question you should be asking yourself...if you are worried about what they might find doing a security clearance, maybe you should be looking elsewhere for a job. Not trying to be mean, just telling it how it is.


----------



## Sem

*FuelCell*



FuelcellCharlie said:


> I'm leaving out of Tampa on the 24th


Hello, I take it you are Fuel Cell. I come from the Fuel Cell world as well. I am Heading to AD soon--just waiting on paperwork. Where you stationed in Tampa? I was there a few years ago and still have friends there from Fuels. 

What airframe will you be working on in AD?

Take care and have a safe flight,
Steve


----------



## FuelcellCharlie

Sem said:


> Hello, I take it you are Fuel Cell. I come from the Fuel Cell world as well. I am Heading to AD soon--just waiting on paperwork. Where you stationed in Tampa? I was there a few years ago and still have friends there from Fuels.
> 
> What airframe will you be working on in AD?
> 
> Take care and have a safe flight,
> Steve


Hello
I'm just staying with my in-laws here in Tampa. I'm headed to the f-16 side. I was stationed in elmendorf,Stewart air base. Civilian at nellis and I just got off the F-35 production line on plant 42, CA


----------



## Sem

FuelcellCharlie said:


> Hello
> I'm just staying with my in-laws here in Tampa. I'm headed to the f-16 side. I was stationed in elmendorf,Stewart air base. Civilian at nellis and I just got off the F-35 production line on plant 42, CA


I am heading for the F-16 side as well. Best wishes on a safe journey. Hope to see you there soon.

Steve


----------



## Ausee76

Hi All, 

I am in the process of negotiating my salary with AMMROC. I am currently on Australian $130,000 per year package here in Australia. I have asked for UAE 35,000 to 40,000 Per month plus +housing+tickets+kids education. Please let me know if this will be OK for Abu Dhabi?

Also I am interested in feedback from any current employee of AMMROC to tell me about the environment and culture of the company.

Thanks


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Ausee76 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of negotiating my salary with AMMROC. I am currently on Australian $130,000 per year package here in Australia. I have asked for UAE 35,000 to 40,000 Per month plus +housing+tickets+kids education. Please let me know if this will be OK for Abu Dhabi?
> 
> Also I am interested in feedback from any current employee of AMMROC to tell me about the environment and culture of the company.
> 
> Thanks


I'm guessing you're going in on a J or K grade then? :-O


----------



## BlackHawk

Ausee76 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of negotiating my salary with AMMROC. I am currently on Australian $130,000 per year package here in Australia. I have asked for UAE 35,000 to 40,000 Per month plus +housing+tickets+kids education. Please let me know if this will be OK for Abu Dhabi?
> 
> Also I am interested in feedback from any current employee of AMMROC to tell me about the environment and culture of the company.
> 
> Thanks


Good luck. It is possible to get that 35-40 per month that you desire. However, that is likely to be all inclusive with the exception of tickets and tuition which are paid out to those on the J level. You would be expected to cover your own housing, utilities and other expenses out of that monthly salary. The golden years are gone, mate. With the economic downturn employers in the Middle East, the Western countries and elsewhere aren't paying out the big packages as they did, prior to 2007/2008. Cheers!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Ausee76 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of negotiating my salary with AMMROC. I am currently on Australian $130,000 per year package here in Australia. I have asked for UAE 35,000 to 40,000 Per month plus +housing+tickets+kids education. Please let me know if this will be OK for Abu Dhabi?
> 
> Also I am interested in feedback from any current employee of AMMROC to tell me about the environment and culture of the company.
> 
> Thanks


Good luck with that. I have been here almost 2 months and I don't think anyone makes that kind of change and gets all of those added benifits. I may be wrong but I don't think so. Tickets for sure and if you are a certain grade, you can get education for your kids but housing and elec and that sort is all on you.

Besides, if you are making that kind of paper down under, why would you leave?


----------



## Ausee76

Bounty Hunter said:


> Good luck with that. I have been here almost 2 months and I don't think anyone makes that kind of change and gets all of those added benifits. I may be wrong but I don't think so. Tickets for sure and if you are a certain grade, you can get education for your kids but housing and elec and that sort is all on you.
> 
> Besides, if you are making that kind of paper down under, why would you leave?


Hi, 

As I said I am neg the package so I will see how much the agree to. Reason for looking is that I think I will still be better off as the package there will be tax free and currently I am paying about 40% tax on $130, 000 per annum. Also family will have some free time as we will be able to afford a maid to do the house work. 

Please tell me how is the company culture? Are all the senior management Expats?


----------



## Wikidbandit

Ausee76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As I said I am neg the package so I will see how much the agree to. Reason for looking is that I think I will still be better off as the package there will be tax free and currently I am paying about 40% tax on $130, 000 per annum. Also family will have some free time as we will be able to afford a maid to do the house work.
> 
> Please tell me how is the company culture? Are all the senior management Expats?


had kids and fired the maid, I could not claim the maid on my taxes :clap2:


----------



## Ausee76

Wikidbandit said:


> had kids and fired the maid, I could not claim the maid on my taxes :clap2:


Hi,

I have a question. As AMMROC is in Al Ain is there any accommodation there? What is the closest place AMMROC employees live? it will be great if some one could tell me an estimated rent for a 3 bed Villa. 

I am still waiting for a present employee of AMMROC to tell me how is the company's culture.


----------



## Guest

Unless you are coming over on a particularly high grade with a desirable skill set, prepare to have to negotiate hard, but they have fairly fixed payscales now and there is little room for negotiation. I am also wondering why you want to leave Oz. The streets here are not paved in gold, the bureaucracy can be a nightmare, education is hideously expensive and I am not sure job security really exists here - put one foot wrong or annoy the wrong person and you are on the first plane out of here. Most senior supervisors are western but high management are almost exclusively local and they ultimately call the shots!!! Yes, we have a good life here but we came from the UK with average salary of 12,000dhs (less tax) - no brainer for us but don't feel we can make any long-term plans.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Ausee76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question. As AMMROC is in Al Ain is there any accommodation there? What is the closest place AMMROC employees live? it will be great if some one could tell me an estimated rent for a 3 bed Villa.
> 
> I am still waiting for a present employee of AMMROC to tell me how is the company's culture.


AFAIK, the base at Al Ain is under construction, and won't be in use for a couple of years. I believe they're currently operating out of Minhad (C17) in Dubai, and out of Al Dhafrah (all other airframes) in Abu Dhabi. The Plan is to centralise everything in Al Ain once it's completed.

I'm coming out in Feb and plan to get together with 2 or 3 other guys and rent a villa. Have a look at dubizzle.ae or www.bayut.ae to get an idea of prices!


----------



## Ausee76

Hi SandStorm,

Yes its a senior Management position having about 15 direct reports and this position reports directly to the Chief Operations Officer. 

*Why I want to leave Australia?????* the answer to this question is that I pay about 40% tax on my salary here in Aust. Imagine you earn 100K and giving away 40K every year in Tax. I have visited Dubai, Abu dhabi and Qatar many times for work meetings. I know how things are on the road there. 

I am* not *going to accept the offer if AMMROC doesnot pay for my housing and kids education as well. There are a lot of other companies who offers this sort of packages.

But I am hoping for the best and waiting for them to come to the neg table so that I know what they have to offer. roughly I told them 35k to 40k dhs per months + Allounces.


----------



## Ausee76

Themightyblues2000 said:


> AFAIK, the base at Al Ain is under construction, and won't be in use for a couple of years. I believe they're currently operating out of Minhad (C17) in Dubai, and out of Al Dhafrah (all other airframes) in Abu Dhabi. The Plan is to centralise everything in Al Ain once it's completed.
> 
> I'm coming out in Feb and plan to get together with 2 or 3 other guys and rent a villa.


Thanks "Themightyblues2000" ,

Can you please tell me where AMMROC's HQ is? where all the Senior Management offices are?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Ausee76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question. As AMMROC is in Al Ain is there any accommodation there? What is the closest place AMMROC employees live? it will be great if some one could tell me an estimated rent for a 3 bed Villa.
> 
> I am still waiting for a present employee of AMMROC to tell me how is the company's culture.


Guess you'll find out when you arrive. Not trying to be a smart A$$, just read through the whole forum. This should give you some idea of what to expect. Like those of us before you, we all had to learn on our own. For me, I particulalry love it in the Middle East and especially here. You may not have the same thoughts or feelings as we all are human and different in our various opinions. Good luck man...BTW, AMMROC monitors this forum so again...good luck!


----------



## Ausee76

Themightyblues2000 said:


> I'm guessing you're going in on a J or K grade then? :-O




Hi,

Please let me know what J or K grade means?


----------



## Ausee76

Bounty Hunter said:


> Guess you'll find out when you arrive. Not trying to be a smart A$$, just read through the whole forum. This should give you some idea of what to expect. Like those of us before you, we all had to learn on our own. For me, I particulalry love it in the Middle East and especially here. You may not have the same thoughts or feelings as we all are human and different in our various opinions. Good luck man...BTW, AMMROC monitors this forum so again...good luck!





Thanks for the reply,

I am not saying that I don't like Middle East. I like it very much...its a lovely place to live.... 

I hope its monitored by someone from the company who speaks and read English as there is a lot to learn from these forum for improving HR processes.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Ausee76 said:


> Thanks "Themightyblues2000" ,
> 
> Can you please tell me where AMMROC's HQ is? where all the Senior Management offices are?


I believe they are at the main international airport.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Ausee76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know what J or K grade means?


Grades A-H are generally the "guys (and girls) on the shop floor" and they get certain allowances... Grades J & K are the senior personnel, and get allowances for themselves AND accompanying family members.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Sorry... that should've been Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com or Dubai Property – Sell Buy Rent Properties in UAE Dubai Real Estate & Homes... :-S


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Ausee76 said:


> Hi SandStorm,
> 
> Yes its a senior Management position having about 15 direct reports and this position reports directly to the Chief Operations Officer.
> 
> *Why I want to leave Australia?????* the answer to this question is that I pay about 40% tax on my salary here in Aust. Imagine you earn 100K and giving away 40K every year in Tax. I have visited Dubai, Abu dhabi and Qatar many times for work meetings. I know how things are on the road there.
> 
> I am* not *going to accept the offer if AMMROC doesnot pay for my housing and kids education as well. There are a lot of other companies who offers this sort of packages.
> 
> But I am hoping for the best and waiting for them to come to the neg table so that I know what they have to offer. roughly I told them 35k to 40k dhs per months + Allounces.


Well, I hope you are in for a long hard battle. Anyone correct me if I am wrong but NO ONE gets their housing paid for. if you are hired into upper management, you will recieve a stipend for your childrens' schooling; but to expect pay and allowances?!? You must have a Masters degree in Chemical, Biological, and Nuclear Engineering! The only person I know that makes that sort of money is a boss on one of the platforms that happens to be a retired BGen.

What is your trade?


----------



## Ausee76

Bounty Hunter said:


> Well, I hope you are in for a long hard battle. Anyone correct me if I am wrong but NO ONE gets their housing paid for. if you are hired into upper management, you will recieve a stipend for your childrens' schooling; but to expect pay and allowances?!? You must have a Masters degree in Chemical, Biological, and Nuclear Engineering! The only person I know that makes that sort of money is a boss on one of the platforms that happens to be a retired BGen.
> 
> What is your trade?




Hi Bounty Hunter,

Thanks for the reply

I understand your point of view. 

I have 16 years of Defence Logistics work experiance mostly working on a Director position. I am currently a Director logistics (ILS) and have a Masters of Business Administration degree with various supply chain and logistics certificates. 

I will try to put my point across to them once the time comes and if it didn't work out will keep looking. I am not in a rush. 

How long have you been with the company?


----------



## BlackHawk

Bounty Hunter said:


> Well, I hope you are in for a long hard battle. Anyone correct me if I am wrong but NO ONE gets their housing paid for. if you are hired into upper management, you will recieve a stipend for your childrens' schooling; but to expect pay and allowances?!? You must have a Masters degree in Chemical, Biological, and Nuclear Engineering! The only person I know that makes that sort of money is a boss on one of the platforms that happens to be a retired BGen.
> 
> What is your trade?



From the inside info I'm privy to , you can make the 35-40K/month that's being sought. But as said previously, you would be expected to take care of all your expenses with that, excluding flights and tuition if you are on the J grade. 

There are other companies/industries in the region that still offer the full expat benefit package.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Ausee76 said:


> Hi Bounty Hunter,
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> I understand your point of view.
> 
> I have 16 years of Defence Logistics work experiance mostly working on a Director position. I am currently a Director logistics (ILS) and have a Masters of Business Administration degree with various supply chain and logistics certificates.
> 
> I will try to put my point across to them once the time comes and if it didn't work out will keep looking. I am not in a rush.
> 
> How long have you been with the company?


Been here just under 2 months. Yep, I am new to the company but I have been on the forum for quite some time and have been emailing people as well that are also related to this forum. You may think I don't know what I am talking about because I have only been with them a short time but if you want to count how long it has been since I interviewed for this job, 19 Mar 2012 is when I had my face to face interview. SO in a round about way, I have been with this company for 8 months. Too bad I was not getting paid during these 8 months...

Good luck man!


----------



## newsky

Hi

please guide me on the interview procedure in ammroc for aircraft technician. is it going to be single phone round or face to face interview.

Regards


----------



## muddi

newsky said:


> Hi
> 
> please guide me on the interview procedure in ammroc for aircraft technician. is it going to be single phone round or face to face interview.
> 
> Regards


Hi newsky,

Mine was over the phone, not face to face, not even skype, or google hangout. Other people might have different experience.

Regards,


----------



## newsky

muddi said:


> Hi newsky,
> 
> Mine was over the phone, not face to face, not even skype, or google hangout. Other people might have different experience.
> 
> Regards,


Hi,

thanks so much for the prompt reply. May I know the Interview questions if possible or May i get in touch with you.

regards


----------



## muddi

Hello everyone,

I have got SC which took around 1 month. Will be flying to join in mid of December. Information on this thread has been very useful, will be getting 24 photographs and colored copies of documents with me. 

Regards


----------



## muddi

newsky said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks so much for the prompt reply. May I know the Interview questions if possible or May i get in touch with you.
> 
> regards


Others might help you with specific details. You can sen me a PM (personal message) as well. I have sent one, see you inbox.

Regards


----------



## newsky

Thanks,

But as I am a new here could not PM you.
Hopefully in few days.
regards


----------



## Ausee76

Bounty Hunter said:


> Been here just under 2 months. Yep, I am new to the company but I have been on the forum for quite some time and have been emailing people as well that are also related to this forum. You may think I don't know what I am talking about because I have only been with them a short time but if you want to count how long it has been since I interviewed for this job, 19 Mar 2012 is when I had my face to face interview. SO in a round about way, I have been with this company for 8 months. Too bad I was not getting paid during these 8 months...
> 
> Good luck man!


Hi, 

Yes I have read most of your blogs and I appreciate your effort of informing the new comers about the unforseen. I am not at all thinking that you don't know much rather you have given me a lot of information which I am thankful.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Ausee76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I have read most of your blogs and I appreciate your effort of informing the new comers about the unforseen. I am not at all thinking that you don't know much rather you have given me a lot of information which I am thankful.


I hope the things you have learned through this forum helps you in ways that not only apply to you but to who ever is trying to join the team. Good luck with your negotiations.


----------



## Ausee76

muddi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have got SC which took around 1 month. Will be flying to join in mid of December. Information on this thread has been very useful, will be getting 24 photographs and colored copies of documents with me.
> 
> Regards


Hi, can you let me know that position are you joining as? Also shattered grade.

Please summarise every thing in dot points for me that a new comer arrives. Send me a PM please. Do you have Defence force background


----------



## Bounty Hunter

newsky said:


> Hi
> 
> please guide me on the interview procedure in ammroc for aircraft technician. is it going to be single phone round or face to face interview.
> 
> Regards


What platform are you going to be working for? I did a face to face interview and the questions that were asked were directly taken off my CV. After they review it, the questions started. So, it depends on how your CV is written...


----------



## newsky

Hi,
Thanks,
I applied for Aircraft Technician
Regards


----------



## FuelcellCharlie

Just wondering how many people are on that 8 pm flight out of Chicago on Saturday?


----------



## sunny9208

muddi said:


> Hi newsky,
> 
> Mine was over the phone, not face to face, not even skype, or google hangout. Other people might have different experience.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Brother,

kindly PM me.... 4m Anbu DHbai


----------



## Ausee76

Bounty Hunter said:


> Been here just under 2 months. Yep, I am new to the company but I have been on the forum for quite some time and have been emailing people as well that are also related to this forum. You may think I don't know what I am talking about because I have only been with them a short time but if you want to count how long it has been since I interviewed for this job, 19 Mar 2012 is when I had my face to face interview. SO in a round about way, I have been with this company for 8 months. Too bad I was not getting paid during these 8 months...
> 
> Good luck man!



Hi Bounty Hunter,

I received my offer today . Now I will start to Negotiate. 

Can you please tell me a few things listed below:

1: Where is AMMROC's office (Head Office) in Abu Dhabi?

2. I have been hearing about Al Reef residential area (Abu Dhabi) a lot on the internet. Its near the Abu Dhabi International airport. 

Let me know how I can contact you via email so that I can send you more specific questions.


Regards.


----------



## 60guy

Ausee76 said:


> Hi Bounty Hunter,
> 
> I received my offer today . Now I will start to Negotiate.
> 
> Can you please tell me a few things listed below:
> 
> 1: Where is AMMROC's office (Head Office) in Abu Dhabi?
> 
> 2. I have been hearing about Al Reef residential area (Abu Dhabi) a lot on the internet. Its near the Abu Dhabi International airport.
> 
> Let me know how I can contact you via email so that I can send you more specific questions.
> 
> Regards.


AMMROC HQ is located with ADAT at the International Airport. There are a lot of guys staying at Al Reef, it is a newer development, oldest section is 2 years old. So it is nice shape. It is on the opposite side of airport from AMMROC, only a 10-15 minute drive to HQ everyday depending upon traffic. Any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Ausee76

60guy said:


> AMMROC HQ is located with ADAT at the International Airport. There are a lot of guys staying at Al Reef, it is a newer development, oldest section is 2 years old. So it is nice shape. It is on the opposite side of airport from AMMROC, only a 10-15 minute drive to HQ everyday depending upon traffic. Any other questions feel free to ask.


Hi 60guy,

Thanks for the reply. 

I f every thing goes well and my security clearance happens quickly I plan to make a move in March or April 2013. As I have heard that Clearance takes more than 3 months. 

In my contract they have not made a mention about the temp Accommodation. Is it understood that the accommodation is provided to the new arrivals? I will ask the question to AMMROC HR as well. How many days the Temp Accommodation is provided and where? is it closer to the Airport? 

Do you know how big is the setup or AMMROC at ADAT? as I have heard they have a facility in Dubai as well. so do they only have HQ at ADAT or do they operate and maintain from there too? and by the way what is ADAT?  for if its a silly question.


----------



## muddi

Ausee76 said:


> Hi, can you let me know that position are you joining as? Also shattered grade.
> 
> Please summarise every thing in dot points for me that a new comer arrives. Send me a PM please. Do you have Defence force background


Hi Ausee76,

I am going in PMO & E department for H grade and I don't have defence background and I am an electrical engineer with 5 years of experience.

All the best with your negotiations. Hope to see you there at AMMROC.

Regards


----------



## Ausee76

muddi said:


> Hi Ausee76,
> 
> I am going in PMO & E department for H grade and I don't have defence background and I am an electrical engineer with 5 years of experience.
> 
> All the best with your negotiations. Hope to see you there at AMMROC.
> 
> Regards


Hi Muddi,

Nice to hear from you. Congrats for the offer.

I will be going on J grade. Supply Chain Department. dont exactly know what these grades stand for?

Will see you there as well.. do you know where will you be based? I mean I have been told I will be in Abu Dhabi but not exactly sure where about in AD. I am thinking in the HQ.


----------



## muddi

Ausee76 said:


> Hi Muddi,
> 
> Nice to hear from you. Congrats for the offer.
> 
> I will be going on J grade. Supply Chain Department. dont exactly know what these grades stand for?
> 
> Will see you there as well.. do you know where will you be based? I mean I have been told I will be in Abu Dhabi but not exactly sure where about in AD. I am thinking in the HQ.


Hello Ausee76,

Thanks, Congrats to as well 

What I have read/heard so far is that _J grade & above people get family status_

Family status means getting free education for children and return tickets including spouse.

For example, I am on H and not getting any of these above mentioned benefits. 

Are you getting any relocation costs?

Regards,
muddi


----------



## Ausee76

muddi said:


> Hello Ausee76,
> 
> Thanks, Congrats to as well
> 
> What I have read/heard so far is that _J grade & above people get family status_
> 
> Family status means getting free education for children and return tickets including spouse.
> 
> For example, I am on H and not getting any of these above mentioned benefits.
> 
> Are you getting any relocation costs?
> 
> Regards,
> muddi


That makes sence.

Yes I am getting relocation cost as well. and Housing Allowance + education for Kids Allowance + tickets for family but as I said have to Neg.

so what are you planning to join?


----------



## kedoose

hello every one


----------



## muddi

Ausee76 said:


> That makes sence.
> 
> Yes I am getting relocation cost as well. and Housing Allowance + education for Kids Allowance + tickets for family but as I said have to Neg.
> 
> so what are you planning to join?


Yes, sure and I think they will make it better.

I am planning to join mid of Dec.


----------



## drew2016

FuelcellCharlie said:


> Just wondering how many people are on that 8 pm flight out of Chicago on Saturday?


Rob told me about one other guy besides myself. I'll be the short pissed off looking dude reading a book.


----------



## MSgtReaper72

drew2016 said:


> Anyone leaving on Nov 24th? Any last minute tips?


I was supposed to be heading out on the 24th but I guess only 12 of the 17 guys got there Visa's back. Fingers crossed for next week.....


----------



## Bounty Hunter

MSgtReaper72 said:


> I was supposed to be heading out on the 24th but I guess only 12 of the 17 guys got there Visa's back. Fingers crossed for next week.....


That happened to me also...I got my VISA the same day I was supposed to fly out. It'll just roll over to the next week...Be patient friends. If you are not, it will be a whole differnt world when you arrive.


----------



## 60guy

Ausee76 said:


> Hi 60guy,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I f every thing goes well and my security clearance happens quickly I plan to make a move in March or April 2013. As I have heard that Clearance takes more than 3 months.
> 
> In my contract they have not made a mention about the temp Accommodation. Is it understood that the accommodation is provided to the new arrivals? I will ask the question to AMMROC HR as well. How many days the Temp Accommodation is provided and where? is it closer to the Airport?
> 
> Do you know how big is the setup or AMMROC at ADAT? as I have heard they have a facility in Dubai as well. so do they only have HQ at ADAT or do they operate and maintain from there too? and by the way what is ADAT?  for if its a silly question.


Ausee76, 

Temp accommodations are for 30 days, typically one of the hotels on Yas Island. Very nice hotels. It's a 5-10 minute drive to HQ. ADAT is Abu Dhabi Aircraft Technologies, it is the parent company of AMMROC, they do the commercial side of maintenance, Airbus, Boeing passenger aircraft. There are bases around the UAE that we operate at. But if you are coming into SCM as a J, I'm betting you will be assigned to HQ, not a base. HQ is a set-up of several hundred people from every aspect of the company.


----------



## Ausee76

60guy said:


> Ausee76,
> 
> Temp accommodations are for 30 days, typically one of the hotels on Yas Island. Very nice hotels. It's a 5-10 minute drive to HQ. ADAT is Abu Dhabi Aircraft Technologies, it is the parent company of AMMROC, they do the commercial side of maintenance, Airbus, Boeing passenger aircraft. There are bases around the UAE that we operate at. But if you are coming into SCM as a J, I'm betting you will be assigned to HQ, not a base. HQ is a set-up of several hundred people from every aspect of the company.


Hi 60guy,

Thanks for the reply.

But my question was that Temp accommodations is not mentioned in the contract. is the Temp accommodations given to all new employees as a policy or it has to be taken?
Was it there in your contract?
if yes how was it mentioned?
What is the *"Settling in Allowance"* ? I am thinking it might be the Relocation Allowance. Please tell me if I am wrong.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Ausee76 said:


> Hi 60guy,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> But my question was that Temp accommodations is not mentioned in the contract. is the Temp accommodations given to all new employees as a policy or it has to be taken?
> Was it there in your contract?
> if yes how was it mentioned?
> What is the *"Settling in Allowance"* ? I am thinking it might be the Relocation Allowance. Please tell me if I am wrong.


Basically, everyone gets the 30 days in the hotel. THey don't expect you to flyin and find a place within a few hours. It is not mentioned in the contract but it is given. I think settling in allowacne is an allowance that you get for moving in to a place. Curtains, appliances, that sort of thing. How is the negotiating coming along??


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Ausee76 said:


> Hi 60guy,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> But my question was that Temp accommodations is not mentioned in the contract. is the Temp accommodations given to all new employees as a policy or it has to be taken?
> Was it there in your contract?
> if yes how was it mentioned?
> What is the "Settling in Allowance" ? I am thinking it might be the Relocation Allowance. Please tell me if I am wrong.


Everyone gets their first 30 days in a hotel, and it's paid for by the company. During that time you need to find somewhere to live. The settling in allowance is paid (in arrears upon submitting receipts as far as I know) to assist you in furnishing your accommodation.


----------



## Ausee76

Hi, thanks, Can the "settling in Allowance" be used for relocation from own country as I plan to bring most of my necessary house holds. My contract says that I will get the Housing Allowance monthly, but when I see the rental markets they ask for the year check at the time of contract. What is the usual practice followed by new starters in the company at Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Ausee76 said:


> Hi, thanks, Can the "settling in Allowance" be used for relocation from own country as I plan to bring most of my necessary house holds. My contract says that I will get the Housing Allowance monthly, but when I see the rental markets they ask for the year check at the time of contract. What is the usual practice followed by new starters in the company at Abu Dhabi?


I'm not 'in country' yet, so again this is just my interpretation of the information I've got from this forum, and conversations with my recruiter.

As far as I'm aware the settling in allowance is for receipt-based expense associated with furnishing your accommodation. I'm not sure how flexible they are, and its probably a question you would need to ask them direct.

As for the housing allowance, it IS paid monthly as part of your salary package. However, I believe you can get up to 6-months worth as an advance, paid direct to the rental agent. Some rental firms request a full year up front, but most of them seem to require two, four, or six months. This is normally in the form of personal cheques.


----------



## KieronGSi

The six month advance of housing is paid to you by cheque not the rental company. It's then taken out of your pay in 6 monthly instalments. You can have up to half of your yearly allowance and how much you take is up to you.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Ausee76 said:


> Hi, thanks, Can the "settling in Allowance" be used for relocation from own country as I plan to bring most of my necessary house holds. My contract says that I will get the Housing Allowance monthly, but when I see the rental markets they ask for the year check at the time of contract. What is the usual practice followed by new starters in the company at Abu Dhabi?


After you find a place, you take your "rental agreement" to AMMROC HQ and they will give you 50% of the total cost. Some companies want the full amount before you move in so you can either come up with the balance on your own or write a post dated check. Checks are tricky here as if one bounces, the company doesn't even bother with calling you. The go directly to the authorities and they come for you. Yes, bouncing checks here is a big deal....


----------



## KieronGSi

Bounty Hunter said:


> After you find a place, you take your "rental agreement" to AMMROC HQ and they will give you 50% of the total cost. Some companies want the full amount before you move in so you can either come up with the balance on your own or write a post dated check. Checks are tricky here as if one bounces, the company doesn't even bother with calling you. The go directly to the authorities and they come for you. Yes, bouncing checks here is a big deal....


You don't need the rental agreement any more. Just fill in a form for how much you want and await your cheque.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

KieronGSi said:


> You don't need the rental agreement any more. Just fill in a form for how much you want and await your cheque.


My my how things change within the blink of an eye....


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Just waiting for my security clearance...


----------



## suhailk383

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Just waiting for my security clearance...


how long have u been waiting for the security clearance?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

suhailk383 said:


> how long have u been waiting for the security clearance?


Signed my contract a few weeks back, so hoping to get my clearance some time mid-December...


----------



## Crew dawg

I also have been hired for QA position C17. Look forward to meeting you there, departing USA 2 Dec.


----------



## Ausee76

Hi,

Just wanted to know if there was any public holiday this week in AMMROC?


----------



## Ausee76

May I know Why?  

Current employees of AMMROC!!!!! Can you please confirm if there was a public holiday during this week?


----------



## suhailk383

Ausee76 said:


> May I know Why?
> 
> Current employees of AMMROC!!!!! Can you please confirm if there was a public holiday during this week?


december 2nd and 3rd is holiday because of national day,so continious 4 days holiday


----------



## Wikidbandit

suhailk383 said:


> december 2nd and 3rd is holiday because of national day,so continious 4 days holiday


I was to fly out on 2 DEC, however it was pushed back to 9 Dec due to the holiday of that weekend


----------



## Themightyblues2000

suhailk383 said:


> december 2nd and 3rd is holiday because of national day,so continious 4 days holiday


Is there a list of public holidays that are taken every year by AMMROC staff...? If so, could someone post it on here...?


----------



## Wikidbandit

Just got the word that I will be leaving this Saturday 1 Dec even with is being a national holiday, any last minute words of wisdom. I arrive Sunday night about 8PM and staying at the Park Inn. Looking forward to meeting all the members that have posted all the great info


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Wikidbandit said:


> Just got the word that I will be leaving this Saturday 1 Dec even with is being a national holiday, any last minute words of wisdom. I arrive Sunday night about 8PM and staying at the Park Inn. Looking forward to meeting all the members that have posted all the great info


Good luck and, most importantly, be patient...! Hope you have a safe trip, and I look forward to joining you out there soon.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Wikidbandit said:


> Just got the word that I will be leaving this Saturday 1 Dec even with is being a national holiday, any last minute words of wisdom. I arrive Sunday night about 8PM and staying at the Park Inn. Looking forward to meeting all the members that have posted all the great info


Not sure if this is the most important thing or just one of the top ten...bring cash! Don't think a few hundred dollars US is going to be enough. Think big picture. I know we all don't have a lot of money at our finger tips but if you can manage, at least $5000 in cash. Believe me, it makes life a lot easier...Some of my crew didn't bring a lot of money and they suffered...


----------



## Wikidbandit

looks like I will be one those that is going to suffer, but thanks for the heads up


----------



## arm(mirage)

HI Folks
I have couple of starting interviews with AMMROC last week , i send my documents & a introductory security form to them , any one please tell me , the next step or hiring procedure ? i have applied against Mirage air craft plate form.

cheers


----------



## arm(mirage)

Hi Folks

I have couple of interviews with AMMROC last week , any one please tell me , next step or complete hiring procedure?

Cheers


----------



## Themightyblues2000

arm(mirage) said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I have couple of interviews with AMMROC last week , any one please tell me , next step or complete hiring procedure?
> 
> Cheers


If your process is the same as mine, then AMMROC will be completing your security clearance now. This can take some time, so please be patient (you will hear that being said a lot on here).

When your security clearance is completed, AMMROC will ask when you can start. You give them a date when you would like to fly, and they will then organise your work visa and flight. These should arrive about one week before you fly out.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Themightyblues2000 said:


> If your process is the same as mine, then AMMROC will be completing your security clearance now. This can take some time, so please be patient (you will hear that being said a lot on here).
> 
> When your security clearance is completed, AMMROC will ask when you can start. You give them a date when you would like to fly, and they will then organise your work visa and flight. These should arrive about one week before you fly out.


Blues...are you still in the process waiting?!?!


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Bounty Hunter said:


> Blues...are you still in the process waiting?!?!


Just waiting for my security clearance to come back. Hopefully mid December!


----------



## Chris700

Hey everyone......I am new to the forum


----------



## Themightyblues2000

belal said:


> when u sign your offer?????/pls


About three weeks ago.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Chris700 said:


> Hey everyone......I am new to the forum


Welcome Chris. What stage of the process are you at?


----------



## Wikidbandit

this is for anyone staying in the Park Inn, will I need a converter for the hotel room?


----------



## suhailk383

Themightyblues2000 said:


> About three weeks ago.


i have been waiting for 2 months for my security clearance,


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Wikidbandit said:


> this is for anyone staying in the Park Inn, will I need a converter for the hotel room?


As far as I know, all plugs in UAE are UK-style three pin type, 240v 50Hz. Most international hotels will have adaptors available at reception, but it's probably worth emailing them in advance just to check?


----------



## drew2016

Wikidbandit said:


> this is for anyone staying in the Park Inn, will I need a converter for the hotel room?


There is one plug in the room you can plug your laptop into. All others are the UK three prong type.


----------



## muddi

*Welcome*



arm(mirage) said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I have couple of interviews with AMMROC last week , any one please tell me , next step or complete hiring procedure?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Arm(mirage),

Themightyblues2000 has given you all the details. Your security clearance might take 1 month as mine took the same. All the best 

Regards,
muddi


----------



## muddi

drew2016 said:


> There is one plug in the room you can plug your laptop into. All others are the UK three prong type.


Hi dew2016,

Is there wifi free or paid in the hotel?

Regards
muddi


----------



## drew2016

muddi said:


> Hi dew2016,
> 
> Is there wifi free or paid in the hotel?
> 
> Regards
> muddi


Free


----------



## kingmech

Hi Dear Members,
Hi Dear Members,
I'm an Aircraft Mechanic with severel years successful experience in the line and the base maintenance of the CASA CN 235 and the King Air looking for a suitable position in the UAE.
therefore,i will be thankfull if you provide me Recruitment Specialist within AMMROC or other companies.
i had tried using official AMMROC website but right now no answers.
thanks you


----------



## arm(mirage)

lane:


muddi said:


> Hi Arm(mirage),
> 
> Themightyblues2000 has given you all the details. Your security clearance might take 1 month as mine took the same. All the best
> 
> Regards,
> muddi


_____________________________________________________________

Thank U Themightyblues2000 & muddi , but still some questioned are in my mind ,after my initial interview with them they send me a introductory form for filling, i submit it last week, Muddi u please tell me is this security clearance being in progress , and after this they signed any contract agreement for how many years ?
Please tell me Step by Step ...... 

Take Care 

& Warm regards


----------



## Bounty Hunter

kingmech said:


> Hi Dear Members,
> Hi Dear Members,
> I'm an Aircraft Mechanic with severel years successful experience in the line and the base maintenance of the CASA CN 235 and the King Air looking for a suitable position in the UAE.
> therefore,i will be thankfull if you provide me Recruitment Specialist within AMMROC or other companies.
> i had tried using official AMMROC website but right now no answers.
> thanks you


Welcome King mech,

I am working with the C-130's and the Casa CN-235. I hope you can get on board..it is a great place to work! When you post enough, you can send me a private message and I can tell you more about it.


----------



## kingmech

Dear Bounty Hunter
Thank you very much for your interset,i had a total of 11 years aircrafts maintenance and i'm ready immediatly to fill a suitable CASA CN 235 mechanic position.
i hope you provide me with the necessary procedures to apply.
thanking you,kind respect


----------



## kingmech

Bounty Hunter said:


> Welcome King mech,
> 
> I am working with the C-130's and the Casa CN-235. I hope you can get on board..it is a great place to work! When you post enough, you can send me a private message and I can tell you more about it.


 Dear Bounty Hunter
Thank you very much for your interset,i had a total of 11 years aircrafts maintenance and i'm ready immediatly to fill a suitable CASA CN 235 mechanic position.
i hope you provide me with the necessary procedures to apply.
thanking you,kind respect


----------



## muddi

drew2016 said:


> Free


Great, Thanks drew2016


----------



## muddi

*Private message*



kingmech said:


> Dear Bounty Hunter
> Thank you very much for your interset,i had a total of 11 years aircrafts maintenance and i'm ready immediatly to fill a suitable CASA CN 235 mechanic position.
> i hope you provide me with the necessary procedures to apply.
> thanking you,kind respect


Hi kingmech,

Welcome here and I hope you make it to AMMROC. BountyHunter asked you to send him private message (an option in quick links as well) and he will send you details on how to apply there.

Regards
muddi


----------



## muddi

arm(mirage) said:


> lane:
> _____________________________________________________________
> 
> Thank U Themightyblues2000 & muddi , but still some questioned are in my mind ,after my initial interview with them they send me a introductory form for filling, i submit it last week, Muddi u please tell me is this security clearance being in progress , and after this they signed any contract agreement for how many years ?
> Please tell me Step by Step ......
> 
> Take Care
> 
> & Warm regards


Hi arm(mirage),

Sure, feel free to ask your queries here.


I got the daft contract offer letter(open ended, no years limit) first, signed that and sent them back, they then asked me to fill introductory statement and send related documents.

After you submit your introductory statement and all the necessary documents/certificates, AMMROC apply for security clearance which in my case took 1 month but may take more time as happened with some people here.

Let me know if you have more queries.

Regards,
muddi


----------



## arm(mirage)

Thanks Muddi

Now it's clear to me , but in my case they first send an introductory form , which i filled & send it back , it means my Security clearance is in progress . after it they will send any contract agreement form. 
Muddi are you Mirage Experience ? or F-16?

Regards


----------



## Wikidbandit

Are there any F-16 techs already there and maybe still staying at the park inn


----------



## VegasSCPO

Wikidbandit said:


> Are there any F-16 techs already there and maybe still staying at the park inn


James, 

I'll be there on the 23rd of Dec. Drew should already be there. 

Rob


----------



## muddi

arm(mirage) said:


> Thanks Muddi
> 
> Now it's clear to me , but in my case they first send an introductory form , which i filled & send it back , it means my Security clearance is in progress . after it they will send any contract agreement form.
> Muddi are you Mirage Experience ? or F-16?
> 
> Regards


Hi arm(mirage),

I don't think that your security clearance is in progress as you should first agree on the contract details. You should email them and ask about offer letter as they are very busy these days. Who are you talking with? In my case, I used to call/email them after a 4-6 days if I don't get any update. Communication is slow from the other end so I would say be patient.

I am an Electrical Engineer with development experience in Embedded Systems and have been hired in PMO & E department, would be flying there mid of December, hopefully.

Regards,
muddi


----------



## Wikidbandit

drew2016 said:


> There is one plug in the room you can plug your laptop into. All others are the UK three prong type.


Hey Drew I should be there Sunday night, if you could shot me a PM when you get a chance, I would appreciate it.

Thanks in advance for all and any assistance


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Sounds like all of you new comers have everything pretty much figured out. Good luck to those that are on thier way and good luck to those who are still trying to make it on the team. It will be confusing at first but if you hang in there, it'll be clear as can be after the first few weeks. Just got to keep a positive attitude!


----------



## arm(mirage)

muddi said:


> Hi arm(mirage),
> 
> I don't think that your security clearance is in progress as you should first agree on the contract details. You should email them and ask about offer letter as they are very busy these days. Who are you talking with? In my case, I used to call/email them after a 4-6 days if I don't get any update. Communication is slow from the other end so I would say be patient.
> 
> I am an Electrical Engineer with development experience in Embedded Systems and have been hired in PMO & E department, would be flying there mid of December, hopefully.
> 
> Regards,
> muddi


_________________________________________________________________

Hi , muddi
My initial Interview was taking by Julie Shatee (Project Director) , and i am keep emailing her since then.when she send me Introductory Form (PDF- Security Form) she said this is your first step, now i am waiting for my second step.
muddi tell me one thing that as you said that you are flying there mid of December , are they paid some advance amount or not or how much you are carrying with you , i mean to say that how much amount is sufficient before your first payment ?

regards


----------



## Bounty Hunter

arm(mirage) said:


> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> Hi , muddi
> My initial Interview was taking by Julie Shatee (Project Director) , and i am keep emailing her since then.when she send me Introductory Form (PDF- Security Form) she said this is your first step, now i am waiting for my second step.
> muddi tell me one thing that as you said that you are flying there mid of December , are they paid some advance amount or not or how much you are carrying with you , i mean to say that how much amount is sufficient before your first payment ?
> 
> regards


Hello arm(mirage),

The only amount that is sufficient is the amount you think you need before your first pay date. You will be in a hotel for 30 days so you will have to provide food for lunch and dinner (breakfast is included at the hotel). 

AMMROC does allow an advance on your paycheck but this takes time to process so for the 2 weeks, you will have only what you bring with you in your pocket. 

I came with $5000 US and even though I did not need that amount, I felt secure to know I had it if I did. 

Cutt off is important. This is to say if you arrive before this month's paydate, you will not get paid until the following month therefore, you will go 1 1/2 month before your first pay check. Basically, if you don't get your finance paperwork turned in then you won't get paid on that month. You will have to wait until the next month. (example...if you arrive 16 Jan and don't have your paperwork turned in by a certain date (I think it is the 15th of each month) you won't get paid on 25 Jan. You will have to wait until 25 Feb. So it will be longer than some others who did get thier paperwork turned in).


----------



## arm(mirage)

Bounty Hunter said:


> Hello arm(mirage),
> 
> The only amount that is sufficient is the amount you think you need before your first pay date. You will be in a hotel for 30 days so you will have to provide food for lunch and dinner (breakfast is included at the hotel).
> 
> AMMROC does allow an advance on your paycheck but this takes time to process so for the 2 weeks, you will have only what you bring with you in your pocket.
> 
> I came with $5000 US and even though I did not need that amount, I felt secure to know I had it if I did.
> 
> Cutt off is important. This is to say if you arrive before this month's paydate, you will not get paid until the following month therefore, you will go 1 1/2 month before your first pay check. Basically, if you don't get your finance paperwork turned in then you won't get paid on that month. You will have to wait until the next month. (example...if you arrive 16 Jan and don't have your paperwork turned in by a certain date (I think it is the 15th of each month) you won't get paid on 25 Jan. You will have to wait until 25 Feb. So it will be longer than some others who did get thier paperwork turned in).


Hi, Bounty Hunter

Many thanks for your informative comments .


regards


----------



## Rob8213

Hi all fellow AMMROC researchers.

I have now completely read the forum thread and have picked up a lt of great info on the company, the recruitment process and the process once your 'in country'. Many thanks to all the contributers, please keep it up we are all in need of this information to help us to make our minds up whether to accept job offers from AMMROC.

Myself, I have just accepted a job offer as a courseware developer on the Apache and will be sending my introductory form off tomorrow and certificates for attestation. I do not know when I will be starting but I am currently employed in the UK so no hurry. (cant wait to hand my notice in though when the time comes!)

I intend to share a rental property, (3 or 4 bedroom) with 1 or 2 like-minded individuals to keep costs reasonable. I am married and will bring my wife over for extended periods at a time as we have family commitments here in the UK.

Speak soon.

Rob K


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Rob8213 said:


> Hi all fellow AMMROC researchers.
> 
> I have now completely read the forum thread and have picked up a lt of great info on the company, the recruitment process and the process once your 'in country'. Many thanks to all the contributers, please keep it up we are all in need of this information to help us to make our minds up whether to accept job offers from AMMROC.
> 
> Myself, I have just accepted a job offer as a courseware developer on the Apache and will be sending my introductory form off tomorrow and certificates for attestation. I do not know when I will be starting but I am currently employed in the UK so no hurry. (cant wait to hand my notice in though when the time comes!)
> 
> I intend to share a rental property, (3 or 4 bedroom) with 1 or 2 like-minded individuals to keep costs reasonable. I am married and will bring my wife over for extended periods at a time as we have family commitments here in the UK.
> 
> Speak soon.
> 
> Rob K


Hi Rob,

I'm expecting to be heading out in Feb some time, as a QA inspector on AH. I'm gonna look at accommodation once I'm out there, but but the sharing a villa idea sounds like a good one... Let's keep in touch!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> I'm expecting to be heading out in Feb some time, as a QA inspector on AH. I'm gonna look at accommodation once I'm out there, but but the sharing a villa idea sounds like a good one... Let's keep in touch!


Blues,

I am here and I am sharing with someone now to keep the overhead low. It does take some money for start up but after that, it is just to maintain. Food, water, laundry detergent ect...For starters, washing maching, fridge, dryer, and cooker are the big ticket items. I am supposed to be out in 6 months so I may be looking for a new room mate!


----------



## Rob8213

*Contact*



Themightyblues2000 said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> I'm expecting to be heading out in Feb some time, as a QA inspector on AH. I'm gonna look at accommodation once I'm out there, but but the sharing a villa idea sounds like a good one... Let's keep in touch!


Hi Blues

I see by your profile that you have a similar background to me and I reckon we may well know each other (or know of!)

Rob


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Rob8213 said:


> Hi Blues
> 
> I see by your profile that you have a similar background to me and I reckon we may well know each other (or know of!)
> 
> Rob


I have no doubt we've probably worked together.


----------



## Wikidbandit

Just got in AD tonight, everything went pretty smooth as I was flying out of Los Angeles. Caught a flight from LA to Chicago then straight in to AD. As stated in earlier post you want to get your visa and eye scan prior to go through passport control. When you leave the gate and are walking to passport control, look pass there to your right and you will see an emergency exit sign. Follow that sign and you will see the VISA and EYE Scan signs, go to the right and pick up your visa, the go and get your eye scanned. Next go through passport control and then to pick up your bags. Exit through customs and you should see the AMMROC person waiting for you, unless you come in like me and it is a holiday. Make a left and you will see a walkway that goes down and out to where you can catch a taxi to your hotel, if it is the Park Inn, it should cost about 20 - 25 AED. Private taxi will cost you more. Well I am done for the night. No clue to what I have to do or who to see in the morning, but I am here. Job fair on 9 Aug boots on the ground 2 Dec. Good luck to all that are still in the process.


----------



## KieronGSi

Wikidbandit said:


> Just got in AD tonight, everything went pretty smooth as I was flying out of Los Angeles. Caught a flight from LA to Chicago then straight in to AD. As stated in earlier post you want to get your visa and eye scan prior to go through passport control. When you leave the gate and are walking to passport control, look pass there to your right and you will see an emergency exit sign. Follow that sign and you will see the VISA and EYE Scan signs, go to the right and pick up your visa, the go and get your eye scanned. Next go through passport control and then to pick up your bags. Exit through customs and you should see the AMMROC person waiting for you, unless you come in like me and it is a holiday. Make a left and you will see a walkway that goes down and out to where you can catch a taxi to your hotel, if it is the Park Inn, it should cost about 20 - 25 AED. Private taxi will cost you more. Well I am done for the night. No clue to what I have to do or who to see in the morning, but I am here. Job fair on 9 Aug boots on the ground 2 Dec. Good luck to all that are still in the process.


You shouldn't be doing anything tomorrow as its every one is off as its a public holiday. On Tuesday you will probably be picked up by a driver. If you want you can just get a taxi to Ammroc HQ, you will have driven past it in the taxi.


----------



## mackem21

Rob8213 said:


> Hi all fellow AMMROC researchers.
> 
> I have now completely read the forum thread and have picked up a lt of great info on the company, the recruitment process and the process once your 'in country'. Many thanks to all the contributers, please keep it up we are all in need of this information to help us to make our minds up whether to accept job offers from AMMROC.
> 
> Myself, I have just accepted a job offer as a courseware developer on the Apache and will be sending my introductory form off tomorrow and certificates for attestation. I do not know when I will be starting but I am currently employed in the UK so no hurry. (cant wait to hand my notice in though when the time comes!)
> 
> I intend to share a rental property, (3 or 4 bedroom) with 1 or 2 like-minded individuals to keep costs reasonable. I am married and will bring my wife over for extended periods at a time as we have family commitments here in the UK.
> 
> Speak soon.
> 
> Rob K


 Hi Rob which agency did you contact for this job offer at AMMROC ?. 
Any help will be much appreciated Thanks.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

mackem21 said:


> Hi Rob which agency did you contact for this job offer at AMMROC ?.
> Any help will be much appreciated Thanks.


I don't know who Rob used, but mine was through Morson. If you'd like contact details, send me a PM...


----------



## Chris700

hello guys...just signed offer with ammroc for mirage platform. anyone can provide a details about the platform. working hours, work as well. i will be assigned as technician there.


----------



## Rob8213

mackem21 said:


> Hi Rob which agency did you contact for this job offer at AMMROC ?.
> Any help will be much appreciated Thanks.


Hi mackam

i was contacted by Morson. they were looking for instructors and courseware designers/developers on F16 or Apache.

I had a 20 minute interview on the telephone and then a job offer the next day! I am now in the waiting period for security clearance. Read the entire forum thread from start to finish, i did and got a lot of info from the guys who have taken the time out to post here.

Rob


----------



## Crew dawg

I am leaving out of IAD at 1835 7th December, UA0976, any one else on that flight to Dubai? Staying at Media One Hotel for processing, then Holiday Inn in Abu Dhabi. Hired for Quality Control Inspector.


----------



## Crew dawg

I was hired as C17 QA, departing 7 Dec. Where did you work C17's?


----------



## Crew dawg

Hi Belal

From start to flight to Dubai, it has taken me 4 months. I wish you the best of luck, I am thankful that there is information available here to help us through this process!


----------



## MSgtReaper72

Crew dawg said:


> I am leaving out of IAD at 1835 7th December, UA0976, any one else on that flight to Dubai? Staying at Media One Hotel for processing, then Holiday Inn in Abu Dhabi. Hired for Quality Control Inspector.


Crew dawg,
I will be on the same flt to Dubai. I'm also a C-17 QA Inspector.


----------



## arm(mirage)

Hi, guys I have received my contract agreement, now i am on certificate attestation process. After that my SC will start. I have few questions for seniors who already working with ammroc.

1) For new guys , Ammroc give any (O.J.T) On the job training or just simply orientation?

2) Will the new guys working independently or working under supervision?

3) What is the Cost of a Single room in AD or nearer to ammroc work place?

any one please give me these answers.

regards


----------



## Crew dawg

MSgtReaper72 said:


> Crew dawg,
> I will be on the same flt to Dubai. I'm also a C-17 QA Inspector.


Msgt Reaper72, I look forward to meeting you in Dulles


----------



## Themightyblues2000

arm(mirage) said:


> Hi, guys I have received my contract agreement, now i am on certificate attestation process. After that my SC will start. I have few questions for seniors who already working with ammroc.
> 
> 1) For new guys , Ammroc give any (O.J.T) On the job training or just simply orientation?
> 
> 2) Will the new guys working independently or working under supervision?
> 
> 3) What is the Cost of a Single room in AD or nearer to ammroc work place?
> 
> any one please give me these answers.
> 
> regards


Not sure about the first two questions, but if you're looking for rental properties try websites like

www.dubizzle.com
www.bayut.com


----------



## Bluemac34

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Not sure about the first two questions, but if you're looking for rental properties try websites like
> 
> Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com
> Dubai Property – Sell Buy Rent Properties in UAE Dubai Real Estate & Homes


Answer to Q1. AMMROC gives both Orientation in the first week and OJT when on platform.

Q2. Dependant on grade you will get supervision as you would for any new employee to start with.

Also for accomodation, try Betterhomes and Property Shop


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Bluemac34 said:


> Answer to Q1. AMMROC gives both Orientation in the first week and OJT when on platform.
> 
> Q2. Dependant on grade you will get supervision as you would for any new employee to start with.
> 
> Also for accomodation, try Betterhomes and Property Shop


Thanks for this info! Property shop is a MUCH better website than any others I've seen, AND their prices seem lower... :-O


----------



## Bounty Hunter

arm(mirage) said:


> Hi, guys I have received my contract agreement, now i am on certificate attestation process. After that my SC will start. I have few questions for seniors who already working with ammroc.
> 
> 1) For new guys , Ammroc give any (O.J.T) On the job training or just simply orientation?
> 
> 2) Will the new guys working independently or working under supervision?
> 
> 3) What is the Cost of a Single room in AD or nearer to ammroc work place?
> 
> any one please give me these answers.
> 
> regards


If you wiull be on the Mirage airframe, there is no place nearer to AMMROC work place. Your best bet is to look into Khalifa City A. That is where a lot of expats live. You can find a decent place for a decent price. 

Second, I think if AMMROC hired you, you must have qualifications and will not need OJT. Just a guess but....

Not sure about working under supervision or what. I am at a different facility and it was all in from day one. I knew my stuff so I did not need OJT and they cut me loose right away.


----------



## 60guy

Rob8213 said:


> Hi mackam
> 
> i was contacted by Morson. they were looking for instructors and courseware designers/developers on F16 or Apache.
> 
> I had a 20 minute interview on the telephone and then a job offer the next day! I am now in the waiting period for security clearance. Read the entire forum thread from start to finish, i did and got a lot of info from the guys who have taken the time out to post here.
> 
> Rob


Hello Rob, when you have sent 5 posts, send me a PM and I'll give you more details on your job class and answer any questions you may have.

John


----------



## arm(mirage)

Bounty Hunter said:


> If you wiull be on the Mirage airframe, there is no place nearer to AMMROC work place. Your best bet is to look into Khalifa City A. That is where a lot of expats live. You can find a decent place for a decent price.
> 
> Second, I think if AMMROC hired you, you must have qualifications and will not need OJT. Just a guess but....
> 
> Not sure about working under supervision or what. I am at a different facility and it was all in from day one. I knew my stuff so I did not need OJT and they cut me loose right away.


Many Thanks Bounty
Actually I left air force for the last four years, retired from engineering wing, but mostly worked on Flight line almost ten year on Mirage all type , year 2005 when i last worked on flight line,that's why i was asking about OJT. any how thanks for comments.
regards


----------



## Bounty Hunter

arm(mirage) said:


> Many Thanks Bounty
> Actually I left air force for the last four years, retired from engineering wing, but mostly worked on Flight line almost ten year on Mirage all type , year 2005 when i last worked on flight line,that's why i was asking about OJT. any how thanks for comments.
> regards


Just like riding a bike. Once you get back into it, it will be the same as if you never left. Everything you think you may have forgotten will all come back. Last time I worked on my airframe was 1997. When I got here, it felt like I never left.


----------



## Peajay5

MSgtReaper72 said:


> Crew dawg,
> I will be on the same flt to Dubai. I'm also a C-17 QA Inspector.



Looks Like I will be leaving around the 15th of December. I will see you guys out there very soon!

So from Oct to Now the process has been about 3 months total time.


----------



## arm(mirage)

Bounty Hunter said:


> Just like riding a bike. Once you get back into it, it will be the same as if you never left. Everything you think you may have forgotten will all come back. Last time I worked on my airframe was 1997. When I got here, it felt like I never left.


Hi, bounty
You are absolutely right but man we are working on flying machines, and you know that never depend on your memory always consult T.O's/SOP , before starts any work on air craft, and if you ride a bike after five or seven years you may defiantly need's some practice, and practice makes a man perfect.

regards


----------



## arm(mirage)

Hello every one 

1) what is the distance from Khalifa City to ammroc work place Mirage (ALSE) ?

2) And what is Local Bus fare from Khalifa City to Mirage work Place?

regards


----------



## 60guy

arm(mirage) said:


> Hello every one
> 
> 1) what is the distance from Khalifa City to ammroc work place Mirage (ALSE) ?
> 
> 2) And what is Local Bus fare from Khalifa City to Mirage work Place?
> 
> regards


There is no bus stop at the gate to the base. You can take a taxi to the gate, but not onto the base. It is about 3 km from the gate to the work site.


----------



## Rob8213

60guy said:


> Hello Rob, when you have sent 5 posts, send me a PM and I'll give you more details on your job class and answer any questions you may have.
> 
> John


Hi John

I had best keep putting messages here so i can build up my 5 posts. I signed and returned my contract today so things are progressing nicely. At least I will get Christmas in Blighty and look forward to coming over and meeting some new friends in the New Year.

cheers

Rob


----------



## Ausee76

Hi All.

Just accepted the offer today. Now I will get my documents attested and send themby next weekend. 
Can any one tell me how long does the security clearance takes?


----------



## Rob8213

Ausee76 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Just accepted the offer today. Now I will get my documents attested and send themby next weekend.
> Can any one tell me how long does the security clearance takes?


Thats good news on the job offer. seems like the security clearance time is the million dollar question. There is a lot of different lengths of time quoted on this site. Lets hope it is not too long now all the important religious holidays are over.

Rob


----------



## arm(mirage)

60guy said:


> There is no bus stop at the gate to the base. You can take a taxi to the gate, but not onto the base. It is about 3 km from the gate to the work site.


60guy
1) How much cost for a taxi fare one way or both way?

2) and what are the option available from gate to work place?

3) And if any one get late to reach at work place on morning what action they take?

4) How many Pakistani guys working on Mirage plate form?




regards


----------



## Ausee76

Also wanted to know about the retelling in allowance? What is it? Can it be used for relocation?


----------



## 60guy

Ausee76 said:


> Also wanted to know about the retelling in allowance? What is it? Can it be used for relocation?


The resettling allowance is essentially a relocation bonus, it is a payment to you after you complete your 90 day probation. You use it how you like.


----------



## 60guy

arm(mirage) said:


> 60guy
> 1) How much cost for a taxi fare one way or both way?
> 
> 2) and what are the option available from gate to work place?
> 
> 3) And if any one get late to reach at work place on morning what action they take?
> 
> 4) How many Pakistani guys working on Mirage plate form?
> 
> regards


1) just a guess, but around 40-50 AED one way from Khalifa A

2) at this time there is no option, other than hiring a car or catching a ride in with someone working the same location as yourself

3) that is up to your supervisor and manager presently, but the scanners for logging in will be operational soon. Once operational the policies set forth by HR will be inforced

4) I don't have the exact numbers but around 4 or 5 presently


----------



## Ausee76

60guy said:


> The resettling allowance is essentially a relocation bonus, it is a payment to you after you complete your 90 day probation. You use it how you like.


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. May I ask what process is usually followed by AMMROC for relocation? I mean do they move and wait for the 90 days to get paid? I am planning to come to Abu Dhabi first and than call my wife and kids after one month. I will also need to arrange to get my house holds moved to Abu Dhabi after I have arranged for the Accommodation.


----------



## Bluemac34

Ausee76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. May I ask what process is usually followed by AMMROC for relocation? I mean do they move and wait for the 90 days to get paid? I am planning to come to Abu Dhabi first and than call my wife and kids after one month. I will also need to arrange to get my house holds moved to Abu Dhabi after I have arranged for the Accommodation.


You will get 30 days in a hotel paid by AMMROC. In that time you need to find your own accomodation, or, pay for a hotel yourself. I don't know the size of your house, or family, there are some good villas at Al Reef for a reasonable cost to rent.

You can also get 6 months housing allowance in advance once you have found accomodation. Most realtors want 1 or 2 cheques for rent in advance, there are some private owners who will accept monthly cheques.


----------



## Ausee76

Bluemac34 said:


> You will get 30 days in a hotel paid by AMMROC. In that time you need to find your own accomodation, or, pay for a hotel yourself. I don't know the size of your house, or family, there are some good villas at Al Reef for a reasonable cost to rent.
> 
> You can also get 6 months housing allowance in advance once you have found accomodation. Most realtors want 1 or 2 cheques for rent in advance, there are some private owners who will accept monthly cheques.




Thanks for the reply Bluemac34,

My family includes myself, my wife and my two sons (3 year old and 2 months old). I wanted to ask about the Settling in alowance. I have asked this question be4 on this forum and was told that its the alowance for setting up the house and is paid after 90 days. I want to know can this alowance be used for relocating my house hold items from Australia to Abu Dhabi? 

I will be asking this question to the HR department as well to get an understanding on the company's policy. the reason i asked this question here was that I thought someone here might have gone through the process and can let me know.

my second question is regarding the security clearence. How long does it takes?

Can some one also tell me what happens on the first day at AMMROC? Does the driver pickes you only the first day from the hotel and we have to make our own arrangement from the next day? 

Regards,

Ausee


----------



## Falconmro

Hi friends 

Can anyone guide me about best area for accommodation for Dhafra base (Miarge) crews ??

Need single room or sharing accommodation ??

Joining in 1st week of jan


----------



## Falconmro

Will relocate from Sharjah to Abu Dhabi 

Ammroc also provide one month hotel accommodation to emirates candidates or ???


Regards


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Ausee76 said:


> Thanks for the reply Bluemac34,
> 
> My family includes myself, my wife and my two sons (3 year old and 2 months old). I wanted to ask about the Settling in alowance. I have asked this question be4 on this forum and was told that its the alowance for setting up the house and is paid after 90 days. I want to know can this alowance be used for relocating my house hold items from Australia to Abu Dhabi?
> 
> I will be asking this question to the HR department as well to get an understanding on the company's policy. the reason i asked this question here was that I thought someone here might have gone through the process and can let me know.
> 
> my second question is regarding the security clearence. How long does it takes?
> 
> Can some one also tell me what happens on the first day at AMMROC? Does the driver pickes you only the first day from the hotel and we have to make our own arrangement from the next day?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ausee


Ausee,

Depending on what grade you got hired in depends on your allowance. I have been told that under J grade there is no allowance family or not. I am in the same situation with no allowance in sight.

Security clearance can be anywhere from 2 weeks to 14 weeks as I waited the 14 weeks for my clearance. There is no specific time alloted for this, just have to wait like the rest of everyone else. 

The AMMROC driver will pick you up from the airport and take you to the hotel. The next day (Monday) he will pick up all the new hires that came in on Sunday and take you all to AMMROC HQ. Some paperwork will be done that day. Not sure what happens next as all crews that have been arriving get several different scenarios. FOr us, we got sut lose the first day and the driver picked us up the second, third and fourth day for various things to get accomplished. After the first week, you will be on your own to get to and from for what ever they might need you for. Good idea to get a cheap pay as you go phone and a number as everyone will be asking you for your number from day 1. Good luck with that!


----------



## Ausee76

Bounty Hunter said:


> Ausee,
> 
> Depending on what grade you got hired in depends on your allowance. I have been told that under J grade there is no allowance family or not. I am in the same situation with no allowance in sight.
> 
> Security clearance can be anywhere from 2 weeks to 14 weeks as I waited the 14 weeks for my clearance. There is no specific time alloted for this, just have to wait like the rest of everyone else.
> 
> The AMMROC driver will pick you up from the airport and take you to the hotel. The next day (Monday) he will pick up all the new hires that came in on Sunday and take you all to AMMROC HQ. Some paperwork will be done that day. Not sure what happens next as all crews that have been arriving get several different scenarios. FOr us, we got sut lose the first day and the driver picked us up the second, third and fourth day for various things to get accomplished. After the first week, you will be on your own to get to and from for what ever they might need you for. Good idea to get a cheap pay as you go phone and a number as everyone will be asking you for your number from day 1. Good luck with that!




Hi Bounty Hunter,

Thanks for the reply. The grade mentioned on my contract is "K". I am being offered family allowance. I am not sure how will I manage to relocate my house holds to Abu Dhabi as the only thing I could see on my contract that makes me thing could be some thing related to relocation is "settling in allowance". I don't know how that works. My family includes myself, My wife and two boys age 3 years and 1 month. 

What Ammroc new employees usually do to go to work after the first week when the driver stops picking them from the hotel. Is renting a car an option? I have heard that I wont be able to rent a car till My visa is finalise and I get the residency card. 

I read the previous blogs and read that the driver at the airport offers the local number on the first day. 

I will be joining the Supply Chain Management Department which I am not sure but believe is located at Abu Dhabi International Airport.


----------



## Falconmro

Ausee76 said:


> Hi Bounty Hunter,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. The grade mentioned on my contract is "K". I am being offered family allowance. I am not sure how will I manage to relocate my house holds to Abu Dhabi as the only thing I could see on my contract that makes me thing could be some thing related to relocation is "settling in allowance". I don't know how that works. My family includes myself, My wife and two boys age 3 years and 1 month.
> 
> What Ammroc new employees usually do to go to work after the first week when the driver stops picking them from the hotel. Is renting a car an option? I have heard that I wont be able to rent a car till My visa is finalise and I get the residency card.
> 
> I read the previous blogs and read that the driver at the airport offers the local number on the first day.
> 
> I will be joining the Supply Chain Management Department which I am not sure but believe is located at Abu Dhabi International Airport.



Wil try to elaborate things 

New employe use taxi upto main gate of base and upto ammroc headoffice which is just beside of AD airport.

Normally rent a car don't rent cars to new expats coz of insurances limitations even some ask for one year old uae driving licenece.

Best option to convert ur license into local license and buy motorcar  

Regards


----------



## Ausee76

Falconmro said:


> Wil try to elaborate things
> 
> New employe use taxi upto main gate of base and upto ammroc headoffice which is just beside of AD airport.
> 
> Normally rent a car don't rent cars to new expats coz of insurances limitations even some ask for one year old uae driving licenece.
> 
> Best option to convert ur license into local license and buy motorcar
> 
> Regards


Hi Falconmro,

Thanks for the reply. Yes it makes sence. use of Taxi till the time we dont get the final paperwork back. 

Are you living there with family or alone? if with family can you please also reply to my other question in the previous post? questions were regarding relocation.


----------



## Falconmro

Ausee76 said:


> Hi Falconmro,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Yes it makes sence. use of Taxi till the time we dont get the final paperwork back.
> 
> Are you living there with family or alone? if with family can you please also reply to my other question in the previous post? questions were regarding relocation.



Well come

Not with family but they were with me for few months to visit here ,
Regarding your concern on relocation : will be better if u first select your accommodation after joining then better to buy household from here instead of moving things from there and it wil be costly 2 

Visa no issue during probationary period u can keep them on visit visa, but bring things ready for family residence visa like , marriage certificate translated into Arabic (at one side eng and other side Arabic) and attested from UAE embassy in your country and white background pic of all dependent .. No need to attest kids birth certificates from embassy.


----------



## Ausee76

Falconmro said:


> Well come
> 
> Not with family but they were with me for few months to visit here ,
> Regarding your concern on relocation : will be better if u first select your accommodation after joining then better to buy household from here instead of moving things from there and it wil be costly 2
> 
> Visa no issue during probationary period u can keep them on visit visa, but bring things ready for family residence visa like , marriage certificate translated into Arabic (at one side eng and other side Arabic) and attested from UAE embassy in your country and white background pic of all dependent .. No need to attest kids birth certificates from embassy.


Falconmro,

Yes this is another concern i have that HR has only asked me to provide my details with the signed contract. where as I am coming on "K" grade which i believe means that i will get family Allowances. I think they might ask me for my family details later or when i come and join.

Have to check the process at what stage I will be asked to provide the details of my family for visa as i want the process to start for my family before i leave Australia.

I believe i will be in the Head Office close Abu Dhabi International airport. where r u working at?


----------



## Falconmro

Ausee76 said:


> Falconmro,
> 
> Yes this is another concern i have that HR has only asked me to provide my details with the signed contract. where as I am coming on "K" grade which i believe means that i will get family Allowances. I think they might ask me for my family details later or when i come and join.
> 
> Have to check the process at what stage I will be asked to provide the details of my family for visa as i want the process to start for my family before i leave Australia.
> 
> I believe i will be in the Head Office close Abu Dhabi International airport. where r u working at?


Am Still out of Ammroc 

Well it's 4-5 days process if things r ready, on ur part main thing is marriage certificate attestation and translation.

But as u have just recieved offer letter so first of all complete ur case for security clearance, like ready highest degree attested from UAE embassy . Until u will not provide intro form+passport+offer letter+soft copy of pic+attested degree the security cl wil not start  and Rest of things (relocation+marriage certificate) u can process during waiting time of 5-6 week of SC


----------



## Falconmro

Ausee76


In which department u are selected and what is title of job ??


----------



## Ausee76

Falconmro said:


> Am Still out of Ammroc
> 
> Well it's 4-5 days process if things r ready, on ur part main thing is marriage certificate attestation and translation.
> 
> But as u have just recieved offer letter so first of all complete ur case for security clearance, like ready highest degree attested from UAE embassy . Until u will not provide intro form+passport+offer letter+soft copy of pic+attested degree the security cl wil not start  and Rest of things (relocation+marriage certificate) u can process during waiting time of 5-6 week of SC


Thanks Falconmro,

yes I understand your point. I plan to get my intro form+passport+offer letter+soft copy of pic+attested degree ready and sent before the end of this week, which is 13 Dec.

Can you please tell me if AMMROC offers salary increase every year or increments or bonuses?


----------



## Falconmro

Ausee76 said:


> Thanks Falconmro,
> 
> yes I understand your point. I plan to get my intro form+passport+offer letter+soft copy of pic+attested degree ready and sent before the end of this week, which is 13 Dec.
> 
> Can you please tell me if AMMROC offers salary increase every year or increments or bonuses?


That's good

Haha bonus depend on annual assessment , ratio is 3 to 0.5 bonus 

5% annual increment on basic but they not bound to do so every year  so this was last year rate


----------



## Ausee76

Falconmro said:


> That's good
> 
> Haha bonus depend on annual assessment , ratio is 3 to 0.5 bonus
> 
> 5% annual increment on basic but they not bound to do so every year  so this was last year rate


Hmmm OK....

May i know if you are living in shared accomodation or on your own?



I plan to rent at Al Reef may be a 3 bed villa as it will be close to Abu Dhabi International airport.


----------



## Falconmro

Ausee76 said:


> Hmmm OK....
> 
> May i know if you are living in shared accomodation or on your own?
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to rent at Al Reef may be a 3 bed villa as it will be close to Abu Dhabi International airport.


I am not living in Abu Dhabi at the movement but living alone in single room ,, will relocate in January to Abu Dhabi and Will start searching room in end of December ..


----------



## arm(mirage)

60guy said:


> 1) just a guess, but around 40-50 AED one way from Khalifa A
> 
> 2) at this time there is no option, other than hiring a car or catching a ride in with someone working the same location as yourself
> 
> 3) that is up to your supervisor and manager presently, but the scanners for logging in will be operational soon. Once operational the policies set forth by HR will be inforced
> 
> 4) I don't have the exact numbers but around 4 or 5 presently


Many Thanks
60guy

regards


----------



## arm(mirage)

Falconmro said:


> Am Still out of Ammroc
> 
> Well it's 4-5 days process if things r ready, on ur part main thing is marriage certificate attestation and translation.
> 
> But as u have just recieved offer letter so first of all complete ur case for security clearance, like ready highest degree attested from UAE embassy . Until u will not provide intro form+passport+offer letter+soft copy of pic+attested degree the security cl wil not start  and Rest of things (relocation+marriage certificate) u can process during waiting time of 5-6 week of SC


And documents attestation are also include ( From where they Issue + Ministry of education + Ministry of Foreign Affairs + U.A.E Embassy in your Country)
May be some difference found from country to country, but i think its same process. And it will take some time.


----------



## Geop

Hello to all,

I was just wondering if anyone in AD working for Ammroc has heard as of when they will start hiring planners. The job ad was posted on the net in August till the beginning of September. I know that they haven't started hiring yet, if someone happens to know something more please post here.

Thank you


----------



## Falconmro

arm(mirage) said:


> Hi, guys I have received my contract agreement, now i am on certificate attestation process. After that my SC will start. I have few questions for seniors who already working with ammroc.
> 
> 1) For new guys , Ammroc give any (O.J.T) On the job training or just simply orientation?
> 
> 2) Will the new guys working independently or working under supervision?
> 
> 3) What is the Cost of a Single room in AD or nearer to ammroc work place?
> 
> any one please give me these answers.
> 
> regards



They take exams of tech staff in AP.

Everyone work independently in his field until need help.

Per room 1500-2000 dirham per month .


----------



## arm(mirage)

Falconmro said:


> They take exams of tech staff in AP.
> 
> Everyone work independently in his field until need help.
> 
> Per room 1500-2000 dirham per month .


Thanks Falconmro

What kind of test , written or practical?


regards


----------



## Crew dawg

Peajay5 said:


> Looks Like I will be leaving around the 15th of December. I will see you guys out there very soon!
> 
> So from Oct to Now the process has been about 3 months total time.


Peajay5, I look forward to meeting you here in Abu Dhabi, arrived there today, in processing with 2 other QA inspectors tomorrow AM. Feel free to ask me any questions, our situation is different than direct hires by Ammroc.

Terry


----------



## p/w_engineguy

Bounty Hunter said:


> Not sure if this is the most important thing or just one of the top ten...bring cash! Don't think a few hundred dollars US is going to be enough. Think big picture. I know we all don't have a lot of money at our finger tips but if you can manage, at least $5000 in cash. Believe me, it makes life a lot easier...Some of my crew didn't bring a lot of money and they suffered...


not true, dont freak them out. bring what you can and day 1 at orientation request for a pay advance. your allowed 2 per year. it usually takes about 3-5 working days to get it, no problem cause its YOUR money in adavnce.


----------



## p/w_engineguy

Wikidbandit said:


> this is for anyone staying in the Park Inn, will I need a converter for the hotel room?


hotels no, only when you move into a place, i.e villa, studio, apartment ect...


----------



## p/w_engineguy

Ausee76 said:


> Also wanted to know about the retelling in allowance? What is it? Can it be used for relocation?


"settling in" allowance. you get that after your 3 month probation.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

p/w_engineguy said:


> hotels no, only when you move into a place, i.e villa, studio, apartment ect...


Be aware that UAE power is 240v 50 Hz and uses British style three pin plugs... Apparently, the hotels do have one socket in the rooms which will power US equipment...


----------



## p/w_engineguy

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Be aware that UAE power is 240v 50 Hz and uses British style three pin plugs... Apparently, the hotels do have one socket in the rooms which will power US equipment...


powered mine just fine, laptop, of course....the famous X-BOX. didnt see the 3 pin prongs till i moved into my studio, then i bought a converter, hell....i had to, plus pin adapters.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

p/w_engineguy said:


> not true, dont freak them out. bring what you can and day 1 at orientation request for a pay advance. your allowed 2 per year. it usually takes about 3-5 working days to get it, no problem cause its YOUR money in adavnce.


Oh, very true...how far do you think the advance will take it? Also not true, you only get one advance. 3-5 working days? When we got here most of the guys got their advance paperwork "misplaced" and had to wait longer than 2 weeks. Try it if you like...


----------



## Wikidbandit

p/w_engineguy said:


> not true, dont freak them out. bring what you can and day 1 at orientation request for a pay advance. your allowed 2 per year. it usually takes about 3-5 working days to get it, no problem cause its YOUR money in adavnce.


Thank you engineguy, not have have 5000 to just take out the bank or have access too when taking a new job


----------



## Angelic1989

I am new to this forum,my husband is considering taking a job with Ammroc and has been in contact with a recruiter. He won't retire from the USAF for another 15 months,but with the economy the way it is here,we'd like to get all our ducks in a row,before he drops those papers. I had been reading that most landlords required rent 6 months to a yr in advance and was concerned how we'd get that money up front. So the company will allow you to take an advance even though you are on probation? Any additional info is greatly appreciated. Thank you,Angela


----------



## Guest

Seriously, without a stash of cold hard cash you are going to have a miserable few weeks, even months. 3-5 days for an advance is wishful thinking! There are still guys dossing down on floors of co-workers because they have had their 30 days' in a hotel and still can't get enough money together to meet the first cheque on their accommodation, let alone buy some furniture. 

If you really, really can't afford to come out here with a bit of cash in your pocket, I would think long and hard about it - yes, in time it may pay dividends, provided you don't get sucked into the ex-pat lifestyle - but is it worth getting into debt in a new country over? Don't put your family through the hassle either - so many guys are bringing out wives and children straight away. Just wait until you have completed your in-processing, settled in at work, found a place to live and got your head around the way of life. Having to do all this and deal with family issues just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Angelic1989

I thought you could get 6 months rent in advance? That is what the recruiter is telling my husband. And that we will be refunded 10,000 AED with reciept for living expenses,when do you get that back? How much money are we talking,it would just be my husband and I.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Angelic1989 said:


> I am new to this forum,my husband is considering taking a job with Ammroc and has been in contact with a recruiter. He won't retire from the USAF for another 15 months,but with the economy the way it is here,we'd like to get all our ducks in a row,before he drops those papers. I had been reading that most landlords required rent 6 months to a yr in advance and was concerned how we'd get that money up front. So the company will allow you to take an advance even though you are on probation? Any additional info is greatly appreciated. Thank you,Angela


Yes, the company will let you ake 50% of your rent in advance. Then just write a post dated check for the other 50%.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Sandstorm said:


> Seriously, without a stash of cold hard cash you are going to have a miserable few weeks, even months. 3-5 days for an advance is wishful thinking! There are still guys dossing down on floors of co-workers because they have had their 30 days' in a hotel and still can't get enough money together to meet the first cheque on their accommodation, let alone buy some furniture.
> 
> If you really, really can't afford to come out here with a bit of cash in your pocket, I would think long and hard about it - yes, in time it may pay dividends, provided you don't get sucked into the ex-pat lifestyle - but is it worth getting into debt in a new country over? Don't put your family through the hassle either - so many guys are bringing out wives and children straight away. Just wait until you have completed your in-processing, settled in at work, found a place to live and got your head around the way of life. Having to do all this and deal with family issues just doesn't make sense.


Sandstorm,

First of all, I second your post. Secondly, if anyone thinks I was trying to scare anyone, just wait until they get here and find out all there is to know about this place. They think this forum is a tell all/know all. There is so much stuff to learn and not the half of it is on here. Scare tham?!?! Ok, come out here with little money...you'll be wishin you listened. If you don't have it, think about another job location.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Angelic1989 said:


> I thought you could get 6 months rent in advance? That is what the recruiter is telling my husband. And that we will be refunded 10,000 AED with reciept for living expenses,when do you get that back? How much money are we talking,it would just be my husband and I.


Yes, 6 months rent=50% of your rent. Not sure baout the 10KAED refund. I am thinking it is after your probation period which is 90 days from the day you/he arrives in the UAE.


----------



## p/w_engineguy

Wikidbandit said:


> Thank you engineguy, not have have 5000 to just take out the bank or have access too when taking a new job


alot of people dont.. lol. thats why they changed it from 1 base pay advance to 2 per year., plus you get housing advance to find a place. i cant speak for other peoples experences. i came here with $200.00 in pocket and was fine till i got my base pay advance. when you first get here, you have 1 month free hotel commendations, with free breakfast. so no worries. just dont go spend your money prematurely till you get your advance. also, there is NO "savings" options at the atm to take out $ from your home bank. just "checking" option. i found out the hard way..


----------



## VegasSCPO

It's always a good idea to have money for emergencies. It's like not back home where we can easily get a quick loan or borrow from friends. Over here you are pretty much on your own. Keep in mind that when you report after the cutoff date you won't get paid until the next month. I arrive Dec 23 so my next check won't be until the end of January at which time I will be out of the hotel and hopefully in my own place instead of slumming at somebody else's apartment. I have at least one month's pay saved up to tide me over. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

VegasSCPO said:


> It's always a good idea to have money for emergencies. It's like not back home where we can easily get a quick loan or borrow from friends. Over here you are pretty much on your own. Keep in mind that when you report after the cutoff date you won't get paid until the next month. I arrive Dec 23 so my next check won't be until the end of January at which time I will be out of the hotel and hopefully in my own place instead of slumming at somebody else's apartment. I have at least one month's pay saved up to tide me over. Better safe than sorry.


Yes. It is always a good idea to have money in pocket. As most of us are ex-military, have you ever deployed or gone TDY to a different location and not take cash with you? Really?!? This is not like the militry and you have a Gov't credit card. 

I think this is getting a little out of hand...if you have money, I suggest bringing it. If you don't, roll the dice and take your chances. You can come with only $200 and think you are going to make it until you get your advance but ask some of the guys around the F-16 compound. Their paperwork got completely lost. Oh yea, it also happened to 2 of the C-17 guys as well. Think you are any different than anyone else?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

p/w_engineguy said:


> alot of people dont.. lol. thats why they changed it from 1 base pay advance to 2 per year., plus you get housing advance to find a place. i cant speak for other peoples experences. i came here with $200.00 in pocket and was fine till i got my base pay advance. when you first get here, you have 1 month free hotel commendations, with free breakfast. so no worries. just dont go spend your money prematurely till you get your advance. also, there is NO "savings" options at the atm to take out $ from your home bank. just "checking" option. i found out the hard way..


p/w_engine guy, are you Luis from the F-16 base?


----------



## Angelic1989

Thank you all for the info. do you think $4000 is enough. We are not big drinkers and cn eat on a budget. I heard you have to pay an angency fee to find an apt approx 3500 AED,plan on having that as well.Is furniture expensive there? I went on some website,but couldn't find any prices.


----------



## VegasSCPO

check out panemirates.com. Prices seem ok plus they have a shop in Abu Dhabi. I plan on geting some stuff from them. Otherwise dubizzle.com is ok for used stuff but buyer beware plus you will probably have to pick up these items yourself.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

VegasSCPO said:


> check out panemirates.com. Prices seem ok plus they have a shop in Abu Dhabi. I plan on geting some stuff from them. Otherwise dubizzle.com is ok for used stuff but buyer beware plus you will probably have to pick up these items yourself.


Also, there is an Ikea on Yas Island, next to Ferrari World...


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Angelic1989 said:


> Thank you all for the info. do you think $4000 is enough. We are not big drinkers and cn eat on a budget. I heard you have to pay an angency fee to find an apt approx 3500 AED,plan on having that as well.Is furniture expensive there? I went on some website,but couldn't find any prices.


$4000-5000 is plenty. It is not if you are big drinkers or what, it is just the thought of eating out for lunch and dinner every night. I know how to survive on practically nothing and still, I had to go into the money I brought. I didn't buy anything fancy either; my cell phone cost me $19 and that was with a sim card. A lot of guys really didn't think or pay attention to the "monopoly money" that they had in their pockets and smoked right through it.


----------



## arm(mirage)

HI, guys after Probationary period of 90 days ,will AMMROC support for Family Visa or i have to pay Some Amount for it ?
Because some one is telling me that , initially they support you , otherwise you have to pay cost of Family Visa , is it true?

regards


----------



## Themightyblues2000

arm(mirage) said:


> HI, guys after Probationary period of 90 days ,will AMMROC support for Family Visa or i have to pay Some Amount for it ?
> Because some one is telling me that , initially they support you , otherwise you have to pay cost of Family Visa , is it true?
> 
> regards


I THINK it depends on your grade... If you are grade J or K then AMMROC will sponsor your family visa. I don't think they do if you're grade H or below. Anyone with feet on the ground know any differently? :-O


----------



## arm(mirage)

Themightyblues2000 said:


> I THINK it depends on your grade... If you are grade J or K then AMMROC will sponsor your family visa. I don't think they do if you're grade H or below. Anyone with feet on the ground know any differently? :-O


Thanks blue 2000

Regards


----------



## Crew dawg

Angelic1989 said:


> I am new to this forum,my husband is considering taking a job with Ammroc and has been in contact with a recruiter. He won't retire from the USAF for another 15 months,but with the economy the way it is here,we'd like to get all our ducks in a row,before he drops those papers. I had been reading that most landlords required rent 6 months to a yr in advance and was concerned how we'd get that money up front. So the company will allow you to take an advance even though you are on probation? Any additional info is greatly appreciated. Thank you,Angela


 Hi Angela
My recommendation for you, is to read the entire thread about Ammroc. UAE is a great place to be, especially in our troubled economic times!
I would go ahead and submit a resume now, to at least get his name out there. What aircraft background does he have? I plan on staying here for several years. Good luck and thank you husband for his service to our country!!


----------



## arm(mirage)

Hi, Guys 
Are they hold passport in there custody(ammroc) or not?

regards


----------



## 60guy

arm(mirage) said:


> Hi, Guys
> Are they hold passport in there custody(ammroc) or not?
> 
> regards


They take your passport the first week to have your visa put into the passport book, then they return the second or third week. You will then keep it in your possession.


----------



## Golfer-(wannabe)

Hello all--
This forum has alot of information for those individuals or families that are coming in to UAE for their first time. I have a couple of ships visit there (Jebel Ali) back in my days of being a thin can sailor. Hopefully, I will be joining Ammroc team before the end of this year. Now, Q & A time for those individuals already on the ground....How much does it cost to rent a studio?, where? and how much the utilities cost every month? I am not planning to spend more than $8K a year with rent. I know its a 'lil hard, but I beleived, it can be done.

Thank you all!
Newbie- Golfer wannabe ....always, tree under.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Golfer-(wannabe) said:


> Hello all--
> This forum has alot of information for those individuals or families that are coming in to UAE for their first time. I have a couple of ships visit there (Jebel Ali) back in my days of being a thin can sailor. Hopefully, I will be joining Ammroc team before the end of this year. Now, Q & A time for those individuals already on the ground....How much does it cost to rent a studio?, where? and how much the utilities cost every month? I am not planning to spend more than $8K a year with rent. I know its a 'lil hard, but I beleived, it can be done.
> 
> Thank you all!
> Newbie- Golfer wannabe ....always, tree under.


Hey Golfer,

Welcome to the forum...  If you go back through the last few pages there are four different websites listed which have rental property available. When you have some spare time though, I would heartily recommend reading the whole lot (yes, I know that we're up to about 110 pages now, but it's worth it)!!! 

Regards,
Del


----------



## Golfer-(wannabe)

Thank you Del....but sometimes, going through all these websites could be misleading. I hope there are few individuals that are out there renting into one of this property...refine search, to say the least.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Golfer-(wannabe) said:


> Thank you Del....but sometimes, going through all these websites could be misleading. I hope there are few individuals that are out there renting into one of this property...refine search, to say the least.


Personally, I'm looking at Al Reef. A friend and I are planning to team up with one or two other like-minded individuals and renting a villa. That should bring the cost down a lot...  I think you'll struggle to get a decent studio apartment for $8000 per year, unless you go for one of the less popular areas... :-S


----------



## arm(mirage)

60guy said:


> They take your passport the first week to have your visa put into the passport book, then they return the second or third week. You will then keep it in your possession.


That means you can move to any where during two or three days local holiday ? or you have to inform some body? 

regards


----------



## Sandscorpion

arm(mirage) said:


> That means you can move to any where during two or three days local holiday ? or you have to inform some body?
> 
> regards


Yes you keep it. Long gone are the days you are referring to where the military held your passport (and lost it on a regular basis) made you wear uniform and of course for those of you who remember the salaries are now much better.


----------



## rkawan

Happy day to all. my documents are under security clearance, sent by ammroc in last week of November. i know that will take time. they selected me as NDT instructor for mirage platform. may I know the location of that Institute please?. thanks.


----------



## rkawan

fuelman407 said:


> Well, for me and me only things are up in the air. I was hired for one position and when I got here the manager did not want me for the job I was hired for and wanted to downgrade me to a lower level and give me a job that anyone can do and not a person with 32 years of aircraft experience. I wanted to make a difference here and give this company the benefit of my experience but they (so far) have religated me to a position that does not utilize what I can give them. I talked to the HR manager about this and was told that I have signed the contract and my manager cannot downgrade me, but over here they can do anything. The jury is still out and I am waiting for my 90 day mark (14 Oct) to make a decision about staying or leaving. I have a job offer back in saudi but would rather stay here between the two. We will see how things playout! I tell myself to wait things out and I will fall into a position that fits my wants. Things here are in a state of confusion right now with AMMROC and there are those that are trying to get things moving, will take time. That is my story short and bitter sweet. At least I am still getting paid and life off-duty is very nice here. Take care.


dear its not good. why they did like this with you?


----------



## 60guy

arm(mirage) said:


> That means you can move to any where during two or three days local holiday ? or you have to inform some body?
> 
> regards


Yes you to move about during the extended holidays. The base manager will want you to inform your supervisors though if you intend to leave the country in case if something happens to you during the holiday, they will know where to check on you if you don't return back to work. In case of accidents.


----------



## rkawan

60guy said:


> Yes you to move about during the extended holidays. The base manager will want you to inform your supervisors though if you intend to leave the country in case if something happens to you during the holiday, they will know where to check on you if you don't return back to work. In case of accidents.


Thanks man. really it seems good than other many Gulf countries. Your all the posts are very informative, hope you will keep on informing us your experience over there.


----------



## arm(mirage)

60guy said:


> Yes you to move about during the extended holidays. The base manager will want you to inform your supervisors though if you intend to leave the country in case if something happens to you during the holiday, they will know where to check on you if you don't return back to work. In case of accidents.


60 guy 
Excellent reply man , i think this is best answer.


----------



## rkawan

arm(mirage) said:


> Many Thanks Bounty
> Actually I left air force for the last four years, retired from engineering wing, but mostly worked on Flight line almost ten year on Mirage all type , year 2005 when i last worked on flight line,that's why i was asking about OJT. any how thanks for comments.
> regards


Hi good to see you in the same process as I have. Pls don't worry every thing will become normal to you, just you go through to the technical books and you will understand every thing. Its not a big deal. best of luck.


----------



## rkawan

muddi said:


> Hi arm(mirage),
> 
> Sure, feel free to ask your queries here.
> 
> After you submit your introductory statement and all the necessary documents/certificates, AMMROC apply for security clearance which in my case took 1 month but may take more time as happened with some people here.
> 
> Congrts friend. wish you good luck. hope you will explain us your joining experience. have a nice and pleasant stay in ammroc.


----------



## arm(mirage)

rkawan said:


> Hi good to see you in the same process as I have. Pls don't worry every thing will become normal to you, just you go through to the technical books and you will understand every thing. Its not a big deal. best of luck.


Thanks Brother
Always remember when a pilot go for an annual leave , after return he has to practice on a Simulator before flying an aircraft to refresh his memories , i think you understand my point of view , and you are rightly saying that for us its not a big deal because we have 20 years working experience with us .

regards


----------



## Sandscorpion

Having experienced that part of the world and with the company recruiting so many people I would be interested to try and find out how many people decided it was not for them after arriving there. Either with or without their families.


----------



## rkawan

arm(mirage) said:


> Thanks Brother
> Always remember when a pilot go for an annual leave , after return he has to practice on a Simulator before flying an aircraft to refresh his memories , i think you understand my point of view , and you are rightly saying that for us its not a big deal because we have 20 years working experience with us .
> 
> regards


well come. yes i know your point but just take it easy you have so extensive experience even you can hook up on any other equipment with in a very short time. still security clearance is under process, we don't know what can happen next so be patient and pray for the good future.


----------



## lunchbox

I was interviewed for a position over the phone for the Supply Chain Dept. I got an email about 2 days ago requesting attestation, photo's ect for a security clearance but I have yet to see an offer of intent or draft contract.


----------



## lunchbox

A little about me, I'm currently in Kuwait on a contract and my wife and children are here with me. So if I do take the job, I would need to find out how to have them come at the same time I would be coming I think. (They can't stay back in Kuwait after the visa's are cancelled)


----------



## Geop

Hello Lunchbox,

May I ask when did you apply for this position and after how long did you have the interview? The reason I ask is I applied for a position in September and still haven't heard from them. 

Thanks, 
George


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Geop said:


> Hello Lunchbox,
> 
> May I ask when did you apply for this position and after how long did you have the interview? The reason I ask is I applied for a position in September and still haven't heard from them.
> 
> Thanks,
> George


Sometimes it takes a bit...It took me 1 1/2 months before I heard anything.


----------



## lunchbox

Geop said:


> Hello Lunchbox,
> 
> May I ask when did you apply for this position and after how long did you have the interview? The reason I ask is I applied for a position in September and still haven't heard from them.
> 
> Thanks,
> George


For be it was a bit different. My resume was given to a senior recruiter by an old coworker of mine. I was contacted for an interview about a week later and then they sent the email requesting security clearance stuff a week later, but i have yet to see an offer of any type, just what was mentioned over phone conversations.


----------



## suhailk383

i have signed my contract and my security clearance is going on now. am i able to negotiate my salary now.I am in grade D.So is it possible to negotiate my salary now?is there any chance for that in current situation?


----------



## Geop

Thank you both Bounty and Lunchbox,

I have been contacted by two recruiters for positions which I have few years experience many years ago, for the past 21 years I have been working as a planner and there was a job ad in sept. for planners and senior planners. The recruiters told me that Ammroc hasn't started hiring planners yet. We'll see what happens, from what I understand you need to have a lot of patience.


----------



## arm(mirage)

suhailk383 said:


> i have signed my contract and my security clearance is going on now. am i able to negotiate my salary now.I am in grade D.So is it possible to negotiate my salary now?is there any chance for that in current situation?


Dear suhaik383
why are you negotiating , although you have signed your contract? i think they are paying reasonably well pay for all grades.

regards


----------



## belal

sir::::what grade (f) mean?????????????


----------



## belal

Sandscorpion said:


> Yes you keep it. Long gone are the days you are referring to where the military held your passport (and lost it on a regular basis) made you wear uniform and of course for those of you who remember the salaries are now much better.


mr arm>>>>>>>what do u mean by (military hold your passport)?????????? thanksssssssss


----------



## lunchbox

so, I have now read the entire thread! has anyone heard from fuelman407? I haven't seen a post from him in quite a long time. it seemed things were up in the air for him but his 90 day period should be over I think. I'm wondering if they honored the original contract. I hope so.


----------



## 60guy

He took a job offer back in Saudi.


----------



## lgunnz

Just joined the forum today. Should be in Abu Dhabi the first week of January. Took forever for everything to get cleared for this job, I damn near gave up. Anyway, gonna start reading this whole thread. Be back in two days hahahaha


----------



## lunchbox

60guy said:


> He took a job offer back in Saudi.


thanks for letting me know. has anyone reached the 90 day mark yet?


----------



## 114

Hello!
I have been interviewed by phone from Julia (someone mentioned her here before) Richard (I dont know who that is) for a job on the mirage platform. Two days after I received an offer. After thoroughly reading all 111 pages, I have some questions.
1) Has anyone negotiated his offer? (with success!) As I understand they have standard offers according to the grade (A-K) so I dont know if that is possible.
2) How possible it is NOT to hire you after the probational period? 
3) Where are the AMMROC Mirage facilities? (aircrafts - avionics - engine) All in Al Dhafra?
4) It is not clear for me: You get paid according to your contract during the probationary period?
5) Concerning the housing salary. Do you take all the amount every month? Or do they only give you the money according to your house contract and keep the rest? That is if you can find something safe, decent and cheap because I see the rents are very expensive!
6) How friendly is everybody? I mean the first weeks (maybe more) you dont have a car. Do they help you with the transportation or you are on your own and have to take a taxi everyday?
7) I am curious, what is the size of Ammroc? I mean how many work in that company?
8) Other guys from Greece already in the company???!

Thank you very much in advance! Reading you posts is already very helpful!


----------



## lunchbox

has anyone had Heba Adam, as their recruiter? Her title is Recruiting Supervisor. I am still a bit confused as to why I have yet to get a draft contract or letter of intent but am being asked to get my degree attested and other info sent for clearance?

Is anyone else in a similar situation?

I have a degree as well as high level certifications. Must I get all attested or just the highest degree and Cert, or just the highest Degree?


----------



## Ausee76

Hi All,

Can any one tell me if there is any grade above "k" ?


----------



## 60guy

I am at around 130 days.


----------



## 60guy

Ausee76 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any one tell me if there is any grade above "k" ?


Goes to P I believe. P being Executive Management.


----------



## Ausee76

60guy said:


> Goes to P I believe. P being Executive Management.


Thanks "60guy"


----------



## 60guy

114 said:


> Hello!
> I have been interviewed by phone from Julia (someone mentioned her here before) Richard (I dont know who that is) for a job on the mirage platform. Two days after I received an offer. After thoroughly reading all 111 pages, I have some questions.
> 1) Has anyone negotiated his offer? (with success!) As I understand they have standard offers according to the grade (A-K) so I dont know if that is possible.
> 2) How possible it is NOT to hire you after the probational period?
> 3) Where are the AMMROC Mirage facilities? (aircrafts - avionics - engine) All in Al Dhafra?
> 4) It is not clear for me: You get paid according to your contract during the probationary period?
> 5) Concerning the housing salary. Do you take all the amount every month? Or do they only give you the money according to your house contract and keep the rest? That is if you can find something safe, decent and cheap because I see the rents are very expensive!
> 6) How friendly is everybody? I mean the first weeks (maybe more) you dont have a car. Do they help you with the transportation or you are on your own and have to take a taxi everyday?
> 7) I am curious, what is the size of Ammroc? I mean how many work in that company?
> 8) Other guys from Greece already in the company???!
> 
> Thank you very much in advance! Reading you posts is already very helpful!


Welcome!
1) People have negotiated and got some better offers, just depends on if your counter offer falls into their limits.
2) It is only likely not to get hired after probation if you can't perform the job that you were hired for.
3) All functions for the Mirage are at the above mentioned base.
4) You get paid the total amount each month that is listed on your draft offer.
5) You will receive the full amount of your housing allowance each month. It is up to you what you spend it on. If you get 8000 AED a month and you spend it on food, car, movies, etc., they don't know or care. The only way you don't get the full amount each month is if you take the housing advance which is up to 6 months worth of your yearly allowance. Then they will take it out of your check monthly for the next 6 months.
6) They will pick you up at airport when you arrive and take you to the hotel. They pick you up the next day and take you to HQ for in-processing. After the first day you are typically responsible to back and forth to HQ for the rest of your time there until you are complete with the process. The driver will take you from HQ into Abu Dhabi to do the medical, ID, and driver license process.
7) It is growing to fast to have an accurate number, but over 1000 and growing.
8) I have a gentleman that works with me that is from Greece and I know of several others in the process.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Ausee76 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any one tell me if there is any grade above "k" ?


Yes there is. I met our old base manager from Al Bateen and he is now a "P" grade. Not sure how much he makes but I am willing to bet it is a ton more than I do!!


----------



## BlackHawk

Bounty Hunter said:


> Yes there is. I met our old base manager from Al Bateen and he is now a "P" grade. Not sure how much he makes but I am willing to bet it is a ton more than I do!!


Is it as follows:

DEFGH JKL NOP

Where the first set of letters is for the average workers.
The second is supervisors and managers.
The top level is for executives?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

BlackHawk said:


> Is it as follows:
> 
> DEFGH JKL NOP
> 
> Where the first set of letters is for the average workers.
> The second is supervisors and managers.
> The top level is for executives?


My my...haven't seen you around in ages! How are things? Still set to come out and play here in the UAE? Keep me up to date!


----------



## BlackHawk

Lol. Yep, ready and waiting. Security clearance should be ready by the end of this year or early next. I've gotten all the info I need from you, 60guy and others; so I've been on the sidelines mostly just watching the comments. See you guys soon!


----------



## Themightyblues2000

BlackHawk said:


> Lol. Yep, ready and waiting. Security clearance should be ready by the end of this year or early next. I've gotten all the info I need from you, 60guy and others; so I've been on the sidelines mostly just watching the comments. See you guys soon!


Me too! :-D Hoping to fly out some time in early February...


----------



## lunchbox

feel free to swamp me with any information that you feel maybe helpful. I have read the entire thread and have taken notes on whats posted there.

and Thank you all who have taken the time to keep info up to date and accurate


----------



## 114

60guy said:


> Welcome!
> 1) People have negotiated and got some better offers, just depends on if your counter offer falls into their limits.
> 2) It is only likely not to get hired after probation if you can't perform the job that you were hired for.
> 3) All functions for the Mirage are at the above mentioned base.
> 4) You get paid the total amount each month that is listed on your draft offer.
> 5) You will receive the full amount of your housing allowance each month. It is up to you what you spend it on. If you get 8000 AED a month and you spend it on food, car, movies, etc., they don't know or care. The only way you don't get the full amount each month is if you take the housing advance which is up to 6 months worth of your yearly allowance. Then they will take it out of your check monthly for the next 6 months.
> 6) They will pick you up at airport when you arrive and take you to the hotel. They pick you up the next day and take you to HQ for in-processing. After the first day you are typically responsible to back and forth to HQ for the rest of your time there until you are complete with the process. The driver will take you from HQ into Abu Dhabi to do the medical, ID, and driver license process.
> 7) It is growing to fast to have an accurate number, but over 1000 and growing.
> 8) I have a gentleman that works with me that is from Greece and I know of several others in the process.


Thanks for the info 60guy! one more, maybe silly question., How is the hierarchy there? I mean on a platform like mirage we have the technicians, then the supervisors, then the manager?


----------



## 60guy

114 said:


> Thanks for the info 60guy! one more, maybe silly question., How is the hierarchy there? I mean on a platform like mirage we have the technicians, then the supervisors, then the manager?


The typical system is various levels of technicians based on experience, then supervisors, senior supervisors, then managers


----------



## Ausee76

Any one from the Material Logistics department, Land Forces platform here?


----------



## 114

60guy said:


> The typical system is various levels of technicians based on experience, then supervisors, senior supervisors, then managers


Thank you very much for all the help 60guy!


----------



## lgunnz

Finally finished reading everything! Some great information. Some I wish I had when the process started, but hindsight is always 20/20. 

Anyways, like I said before I should be there on the 6th of January, don't have my e-ticket yet but I'm staying patient. Anyone else arriving there around that time? Going to be working F-16 side, fuel systems, any other tank rats there or on the way?


----------



## lunchbox

well I think ammroc is back to work from the weekend today so hopefully I will hear something back from my recruiter. can anyone on the ground there confirm work week is sun thru thur? Or is the work week different than that?

Has anyone had a look at the schools?

Thanks,

Lunchbox


----------



## rkawan

lunchbox said:


> well I think ammroc is back to work from the weekend today so hopefully I will hear something back from my recruiter. can anyone on the ground there confirm work week is sun thru thur? Or is the work week different than that?
> 
> Has anyone had a look at the schools?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lunchbox


yes working days from Sunday thru Thursday.


----------



## lunchbox

thanks for the info rkawan. 


does anyone have an idea of the cost of things like;

small bottle of water
large water
small can or bottle of soda
head of lettuce
Internet monthly plan for home or phone
utilities for an apt
liter of petrol

any other common needs?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Random questions...

What airline do AMMROC use to fly guys out from the UK? What is the baggage allowance?

I'm starting to pack stuff and need to work out what I'll be able to bring with me...


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Random questions...
> 
> What airline do AMMROC use to fly guys out from the UK? What is the baggage allowance?
> 
> I'm starting to pack stuff and need to work out what I'll be able to bring with me...


Not sure about which airlines but the usual international baggage allowance is 30kilo per bag. When you get your tickets, call the applicable airlines to double check.


----------



## muddi

lunchbox said:


> well I think ammroc is back to work from the weekend today so hopefully I will hear something back from my recruiter. can anyone on the ground there confirm work week is sun thru thur? Or is the work week different than that?
> 
> Has anyone had a look at the schools?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lunchbox


Hi Lunchbox,

Yes, the work weeks are trough Sunday to Thursday.


----------



## rkawan

muddi said:


> Yes, sure and I think they will make it better.
> 
> I am planning to join mid of Dec.


Hi muddi. hope now you would be there in ammroc, wish you good luck. please share your experience of arrival and etc. thanks.


----------



## shawgialbess

*IS it true that C-130 program on hold for six months?*


----------



## Bounty Hunter

shawgialbess said:


> *IS it true that C-130 program on hold for six months?*


Now where did you hear that?!? If you don't feel like saying it here on the forum, send me a PM. I am in the C-130 program.


----------



## 60guy

lunchbox said:


> thanks for the info rkawan.
> 
> 
> does anyone have an idea of the cost of things like;
> 
> small bottle of water
> large water
> small can or bottle of soda
> head of lettuce
> Internet monthly plan for home or phone
> utilities for an apt
> liter of petrol
> 
> any other common needs?


1. 3 AED
2. 6 AED
3. 2 AED
4. ???
5. This is varies depending if you get it with your apartment and which plan you chose.
6. Again this also varies depending upon your usage. Have seen as low as 65 AED month.
7. 1.72 AED 

There are several other threads in the Dubai forum that discuss into greater detail the cost of living. Hope this is useful.


----------



## IndigoGirl

*Work dress code*

Hi everyone - Have been following this thread with interest. Can anyone give us any idea of the dress code for office management staff (male) at Ammroc in Al Ain? The recruitment agent has said chinos and a polo (Ammroc) shirt however I am sure that somewhere in a forum I have read a mention of suits.

Many thanks


----------



## 60guy

IndigoGirl said:


> Hi everyone - Have been following this thread with interest. Can anyone give us any idea of the dress code for office management staff (male) at Ammroc in Al Ain? The recruitment agent has said chinos and a polo (Ammroc) shirt however I am sure that somewhere in a forum I have read a mention of suits.
> 
> Many thanks


It depends on what department and what job grade and title.


----------



## KieronGSi

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Random questions...
> 
> What airline do AMMROC use to fly guys out from the UK? What is the baggage allowance?
> 
> I'm starting to pack stuff and need to work out what I'll be able to bring with me...


I flew with Etihad and the allowance was 23 kgs.


----------



## arm(mirage)

*Hello Forum,
My SC is in progress , what is the current time line of SC , as previously some guys received within one month , any one please .

cheers*


----------



## lgunnz

arm(mirage) said:


> *Hello Forum,
> My SC is in progress , what is the current time line of SC , as previously some guys received within one month , any one please .
> 
> cheers*


Mine took a month and a half which surprised me since I still have a current clearance.


----------



## MAM1969

hi does anyone have an idea about the best place to be live near AMMROC, where is is it? or which areas we have to look for living?


----------



## Falconmro

Hi

Anyone else joining in 1st week of Jan ,13 ????


----------



## Themightyblues2000

MAM1969 said:


> hi does anyone have an idea about the best place to be live near AMMROC, where is is it? or which areas we have to look for living?


That depends on a few factors...

What platform you are coming out to work on?
What sort of budget you are looking at?
What kind of facilities you require?

I'm looking at getting together with a friend who's going out around the same time as me, plus another couple of guys if possible, and renting a villa in Al Reef. When are you heading out?


----------



## MAM1969

thank you, i am not sure when i will be there i am watting my SC, and i am looking for a home to my family , ?


----------



## muddi

rkawan said:


> Hi muddi. hope now you would be there in ammroc, wish you good luck. please share your experience of arrival and etc. thanks.


Hi Rakwan,

Yes I got in here last Sunday, everything is going good so far. Last week we had an orientation, lots of documentation, medical, finger prints etc.

A couple of good things I came to know were:

1. Salary Advance (can take two per year)

2. 6 months housing advance

3. 35 working days leave

New Batches are coming every week, staying at Yas Island hotels which is very beautiful area. Company is giving 1 month stay here with coupons for laundry and complementary breakfast. One should bring enough money to spend until gets the salary advance or housing advance. I am not sure how much as I am not clear when am I going to get that since it's been 1 week I am here and hoping to get that in next 1 or 2 weeks.

I don't know if it's routine but our batch is having quite a long weekend here as we are off from Thursday to Monday 

Regards,
muddi


----------



## MAM1969

*Thanks Muddi*



muddi said:


> Hi Rakwan,
> 
> Yes I got in here last Sunday, everything is going good so far. Last week we had an orientation, lots of documentation, medical, finger prints etc.
> 
> A couple of good things I came to know were:
> 
> 1. Salary Advance (can take two per year)
> 
> 2. 6 months housing advance
> 
> 3. 35 working days leave
> 
> New Batches are coming every week, staying at Yas Island hotels which is very beautiful area. Company is giving 1 month stay here with coupons for laundry and complementary breakfast. One should bring enough money to spend until gets the salary advance or housing advance. I am not sure how much as I am not clear when am I going to get that since it's been 1 week I am here and hoping to get that in next 1 or 2 weeks.
> 
> I don't know if it's routine but our batch is having quite a long weekend here as we are off from Thursday to Monday
> 
> Regards,
> muddi




thank you, where is the place of work?or where we have to search accommodation, i mean the area of the company? and the best place to live near?


----------



## belal

Falconmro said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone else joining in 1st week of Jan ,13 ????


hi>>>>>>>>>>> iam still waiting my sc????????


----------



## 114

Hi! mightyblues for someone working like you for the Mirage what is the better place to live? in which division you are? aircraft?


----------



## shawgialbess

MAM1969 said:


> hi does anyone have an idea about the best place to be live near AMMROC, where is is it? or which areas we have to look for living?


What Platform are you in? The reason why am asking is that your location will depend on your platform,.... it could be around AlDhafrah , Albateen, Duabi or AlAin!


----------



## Themightyblues2000

114 said:


> Hi! mightyblues for someone working like you for the Mirage what is the better place to live? in which division you are? aircraft?


I'm coming out as Apache QA, but I believe that Apache & Mirage are both located at Al Dhafra. I'm planning to live at Al Reef.

When are you expecting to head out there?


----------



## rkawan

muddi said:


> Hi Rakwan,
> 
> Yes I got in here last Sunday, everything is going good so far. Last week we had an orientation, lots of documentation, medical, finger prints etc.
> 
> A couple of good things I came to know were:
> 
> 1. Salary Advance (can take two per year)
> 
> 2. 6 months housing advance
> 
> 3. 35 working days leave
> 
> Thanks friend and congrats. Hope you will have enjoyable stay there in ammroc and keep on informing us. I am still waiting for my SC, ammroc forwarded my papers for SC 4 weeks ago, hope that will take time. Regards.


----------



## rkawan

arm(mirage) said:


> *Hello Forum,
> My SC is in progress , what is the current time line of SC , as previously some guys received within one month , any one please .
> 
> cheers*


Hi arm. I am also waiting for SC, 4 weeks ago they forwarded my papers but hopefully 2-3 weeks more needed, hope same is with you. just pray. Regards.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

For all those on here who celebrate it, a Happy Xmas to you all, and I look forward to meeting some of you soon!


----------



## arm(mirage)

rkawan said:


> Hi arm. I am also waiting for SC, 4 weeks ago they forwarded my papers but hopefully 2-3 weeks more needed, hope same is with you. just pray. Regards.


Absolutely right brother, this time is for pray for our better future ahead. Actually they have forwarded my documents last week , that's means i have lots of time available.

Regards


----------



## arm(mirage)

muddi said:


> Hi Rakwan,
> 
> Yes I got in here last Sunday, everything is going good so far. Last week we had an orientation, lots of documentation, medical, finger prints etc.
> 
> A couple of good things I came to know were:
> 
> 1. Salary Advance (can take two per year)
> 
> 2. 6 months housing advance
> 
> 3. 35 working days leave
> 
> New Batches are coming every week, staying at Yas Island hotels which is very beautiful area. Company is giving 1 month stay here with coupons for laundry and complementary breakfast. One should bring enough money to spend until gets the salary advance or housing advance. I am not sure how much as I am not clear when am I going to get that since it's been 1 week I am here and hoping to get that in next 1 or 2 weeks.
> 
> I don't know if it's routine but our batch is having quite a long weekend here as we are off from Thursday to Monday
> 
> Regards,
> muddi


*Hi, muddi
I hope u are doing well there, muddi i have one question for u
1) Are u made (NICOP) National ID Card for Overseas Pakistani before leaving the country?, and also made protector ?
Some one told me about this, are they necessary or not?

Regards
*


----------



## muddi

arm(mirage) said:


> *Hi, muddi
> I hope u are doing well there, muddi i have one question for u
> 1) Are u made (NICOP) National ID Card for Overseas Pakistani before leaving the country?, and also made protector ?
> Some one told me about this, are they necessary or not?
> 
> Regards
> *


Hi arm(mirage),

No, I didn't do any of them. When I was passing through immigration, personnel there asked me about protector which I didn't have, so he talked to his boss and then let me go. But this is for sure necessary, so better get that protector(stamp) to avoid any trouble. NICOP isn't necessary and I think we should apply for that after getting here in UAE.

Regards
muddi


----------



## ikram

*Nicop*



muddi said:


> Hi arm(mirage),
> 
> No, I didn't do any of them. When I was passing through immigration, personnel there asked me about protector which I didn't have, so he talked to his boss and then let me go. But this is for sure necessary, so better get that protector(stamp) to avoid any trouble. NICOP isn't necessary and I think we should apply for that after getting here in UAE.
> 
> Regards
> muddi


Hi and AoA to all Fourm newely join.
For Moving from Pakistan to abroad Nicop and Protector is manidatory.Protector can not be stamped on your passport without Nicop or recipet of Nadra Token for Nicop.
Regards


----------



## ikram

Awiting for my SC also applied by AMMROC last week


----------



## arm(mirage)

ikram said:


> Hi and AoA to all Fourm newely join.
> For Moving from Pakistan to abroad Nicop and Protector is manidatory.Protector can not be stamped on your passport without Nicop or recipet of Nadra Token for Nicop.
> Regards


Well come to the forum Ikram
yes , i think you are right , NICOP & protector both are mandatory for moving abroad,and if some one allowed without it , that is his good luck.So all the peoples moving from Pakistan should apply for NICOP & protector to avoid any problem during departure to UAE, urgent fee of NICOP is Rs=4500/ and it take time of 10 to 12 days.

Regards


----------



## arm(mirage)

muddi said:


> Hi arm(mirage),
> 
> No, I didn't do any of them. When I was passing through immigration, personnel there asked me about protector which I didn't have, so he talked to his boss and then let me go. But this is for sure necessary, so better get that protector(stamp) to avoid any trouble. NICOP isn't necessary and I think we should apply for that after getting here in UAE.
> 
> Regards
> muddi


*Muddi
They both are mandatory, without (NICOP) protector can't stamped, i think you have good luck , they allowed you.

Regards*


----------



## Falconmro

arm(mirage) said:


> Well come to the forum Ikram
> yes , i think you are right , NICOP & protector both are mandatory for moving abroad,and if some one allowed without it , that is his good luck.So all the peoples moving from Pakistan should apply for NICOP & protector to avoid any problem during departure to UAE, urgent fee of NICOP is Rs=4500/ and it take time of 10 to 12 days.
> 
> Regards



Right,

but u need NOC from AHQ for protector and without NOC they will not stamp ur passport and u cant leave airport. for protector u need only NICOP applied slip


----------



## shawgialbess

*welcome*



ikram said:


> Awiting for my SC also applied by AMMROC last week


Welcome to the Forum Ikram


----------



## shawgialbess

*Merry Xmas*

To All people who celebrate Xmas : Merry Xmas & Happy Holidays


----------



## restiekarlo

I was called by phone on December 17, 2012 by AMMROC and i was required to submit passportcopy and attested highest certificate. i complied but until now i have not received any developments. do you think something positive will happen?


----------



## Geop

restiekarlo said:


> I was called by phone on December 17, 2012 by AMMROC and i was required to submit passportcopy and attested highest certificate. i complied but until now i have not received any developments. do you think something positive will happen?


Hello restiekarlo,

I think something positive will happen otherwise they wouldn't have asked you to submit your documents. You just have to be patient. Did they send you an offer? What position were you interviewed for?

Good Luck


----------



## Themightyblues2000

restiekarlo said:


> I was called by phone on December 17, 2012 by AMMROC and i was required to submit passportcopy and attested highest certificate. i complied but until now i have not received any developments. do you think something positive will happen?


I would guess that they have now applied for your security clearance. You'll now be playing the waiting game with the rest of us...


----------



## rkawan

arm(mirage) said:


> *Hi, muddi
> I hope u are doing well there, muddi i have one question for u
> 1) Are u made (NICOP) National ID Card for Overseas Pakistani before leaving the country?, and also made protector ?
> Some one told me about this, are they necessary or not?
> 
> Regards
> *


Hi arm. NICOP is mandatory, get the receipt and then you can go for protector.
Regards.


----------



## restiekarlo

Geop said:


> Hello restiekarlo,
> 
> I think something positive will happen otherwise they wouldn't have asked you to submit your documents. You just have to be patient. Did they send you an offer? What position were you interviewed for?
> 
> Good Luck


They did not send me an offer. The lady said that my CV is with her and she needed my passportcopy and attested certificate. Its actually not an interview.


----------



## arm(mirage)

*Happy X Mas to all who are celebrating this day.*


----------



## arm(mirage)

rkawan said:


> Hi arm. NICOP is mandatory, get the receipt and then you can go for protector.
> Regards.


But , is the NOC from AHQ required ? for protector?


----------



## ikram

*Urgent NICOP*



arm(mirage) said:


> Well come to the forum Ikram
> yes , i think you are right , NICOP & protector both are mandatory for moving abroad,and if some one allowed without it , that is his good luck.So all the peoples moving from Pakistan should apply for NICOP & protector to avoid any problem during departure to UAE, urgent fee of NICOP is Rs=4500/ and it take time of 10 to 12 days.
> 
> Regards


No need to pay urgent fee for NICOP because NICOP receipt is enough for protector so do not waste extra money for urgent NICOP.It can be collected from NADRA by any one from your family after your departure so donot worry it is not a big issu.
regards
ikram


----------



## ikram

Falconmro said:


> Right,
> 
> but u need NOC from AHQ for protector and without NOC they will not stamp ur passport and u cant leave airport. for protector u need only NICOP applied slip


Are you sure that NOC AHQ is manedatory for protector?if yes then what is the procedure to get NOC from AHQ?


----------



## ikram

shawgialbess said:


> Welcome to the Forum Ikram


thanks and hope for good relation


----------



## ikram

ikram said:


> Awiting for my SC also applied by AMMROC last week


*Any body from F-16 fourm.*


----------



## Falconmro

ikram said:


> Are you sure that NOC AHQ is manedatory for protector?if yes then what is the procedure to get NOC from AHQ?


Consult A/F-O of noc


----------



## arm(mirage)

Falconmro said:


> Consult A/F-O of noc


*It is better to collect you NOC , but not mandatory for protector, because you are a retired Government person and you have your own Passport not a Government Passport .
Protector requirements are as below

1) Original Passport
2) Original NIC/ NICOP receipt
3) If Visa Copy then Ok on board from Air Line
4) Original Contract agreement form including Company Stamp or attested from ministry of foreign affair + attested from UAE consulate.

5) Deposit amount for your insurance Rs=2500
6) Deposit amount in three different Banks Rs=4000

Regards*


----------



## Falconmro

arm(mirage) said:


> *It is better to collect you NOC , but not mandatory for protector, because you are a retired Government person and you have your own Passport not a Government Passport .
> Protector requirements are as below
> 
> 1) Original Passport
> 2) Original NIC/ NICOP receipt
> 3) If Visa Copy then Ok on board from Air Line
> 4) Original Contract agreement form including Company Stamp or attested from ministry of foreign affair + attested from UAE consulate.
> 
> 5) Deposit amount for your insurance Rs=2500
> 6) Deposit amount in three different Banks Rs=4000
> 
> Regards*


thats great if policy is changed and much easy now


----------



## kinglocar

Long time lurker,

Just got my email with Visa and flight information. Arriving on the 3rd Feb. 
I'll be working on the F-16 side of things after taking 4 years off the USAF and crewing jets. I'm an easy going movie nerd, 
and used to having roommates. So, I'll be looking for anybody pursuing the apt rental/car pooling while in-processing.


----------



## lgunnz

Got the notification today, flying out on the 6th! Can't wait!


----------



## suhailk383

hello friends, i have been waiting for my security for last 3 months, till now no reply from them.i contacted my HR through mail, but they are telling me to wait.will it be taking too much time for sc?


----------



## kingmech

suhailk383 said:


> hello friends, i have been waiting for my security for last 3 months, till now no reply from them.i contacted my HR through mail, but they are telling me to wait.will it be taking too much time for sc?


Hi,
this link may be usefull
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ua...ng-so-long-its-been-4-weeks-already-darn.html


----------



## arm(mirage)

suhailk383 said:


> hello friends, i have been waiting for my security for last 3 months, till now no reply from them.i contacted my HR through mail, but they are telling me to wait.will it be taking too much time for sc?


Hi, suhailk383

I saw your all posts , when you signed your contract after that your SC will starts , and i think you signed your Contract on 14 Dec , is it true?

regards


----------



## IndigoGirl

It took about three weeks for security clearance and then another two to three weeks for the visa to be issued - we are now just waiting to receive the plane ticket. This is a real waiting game and it sounds as if it is totally different for everyone but we will all get there in the end. Think the flight out from the UK will be on 13th January.


----------



## kinglocar

Here is a note of requirements from AMMROC:
"Please inform the candidates to bring all original documents, 2 color photocopies of their passport and Work Visa, and 24 color passport sized photos with a white background. Bring all certifications and training documents (DD-214).kindly inform them to collect their original visa from the AUH Airport visa counter."

These 24 passport sized photos... Are they just copies of my photo from the passport itself?


----------



## suhailk383

arm(mirage) said:


> Hi, suhailk383
> 
> I saw your all posts , when you signed your contract after that your SC will starts , and i think you signed your Contract on 14 Dec , is it true?
> 
> regards


no, i had signed my contract on october 17th


----------



## arm(mirage)

suhailk383 said:


> no, i had signed my contract on october 17th


Ok, be patient previously some guys also received there SC about 3 to 4 months , i hope u will received good news from them soon.

regards


----------



## Bounty Hunter

kinglocar said:


> Here is a note of requirements from AMMROC:
> "Please inform the candidates to bring all original documents, 2 color photocopies of their passport and Work Visa, and 24 color passport sized photos with a white background. Bring all certifications and training documents (DD-214).kindly inform them to collect their original visa from the AUH Airport visa counter."
> 
> These 24 passport sized photos... Are they just copies of my photo from the passport itself?


No. They are 24 color passport sized photos with the white background. They would have had to be taken within the last six months. If you have an extra from the photo that is on your passport than make cpoies from that. if not, take new ones. Oh, believe me when I say this...you will need more than 24. I think I am up to 45 photos....maybe 40.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Just wanted to wish a happy new year to everyone on here, wherever in the world you are.  I look forward very much to making your acquaintance in person some time very soon!


----------



## arm(mirage)

*happy new year 2013.

*


----------



## ikram

*happy New Year*

Happy new Year To All


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Well, here we are in 2013, but still no SC... :-(


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Well, here we are in 2013, but still no SC... :-(


But think of it like this...you are the first one to post anything here on the AMMROC thread!:clap2:


----------



## gomes26150

Hello Everyone,
I am joining AMMROC..getting my security clearance done..expecting to join in early March or Feb end..Can anyone help me any specific hints before i join? for example about AMMROC work culture, Dos n Donts, or accommodation related...anything or any help appreciated..
Thanks


----------



## Themightyblues2000

gomes26150 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am joining AMMROC..getting my security clearance done..expecting to join in early March or Feb end..Can anyone help me any specific hints before i join? for example about AMMROC work culture, Dos n Donts, or accommodation related...anything or any help appreciated..
> Thanks


Two top tips:

1. When you've got a spare hour, get a pen & paper, and read through every page of this forum. There are huge amounts of useful information in those 120ish pages, and it is well worth the effort.
2. Be patient...

What platform are you going to be working on, and in what role? I'm hoping to be going out in mid-February (QA Inspector on Apache), so will probably see you around...


----------



## gomes26150

Thanks for the tips... i will go through it.. i will be joining Land Forces platform n role is Supply Chain specialist..


----------



## gomes26150

also could u tell me how much time does it take for Security clearance??


----------



## Themightyblues2000

gomes26150 said:


> also could u tell me how much time does it take for Security clearance??


Ahhh... The $64,000 question... If only we knew. :-( Some people have had theirs back in three weeks, others have taken three months. Most are somewhere in between...


----------



## gomes26150

ohhkk...lets hope for the best... by the way do you have any idea about company work culture or people there?? have you tried to find out before?? or how did you come to know about the company??


----------



## Themightyblues2000

gomes26150 said:


> ohhkk...lets hope for the best... by the way do you have any idea about company work culture or people there?? have you tried to find out before?? or how did you come to know about the company??


There are a few regular posters on here who are already out there. They would be the best to ask.

I saw the job advertised on aviationjobsearch.com and applied for it through a recruitment agency here in the UK...


----------



## gomes26150

ohh ok..same here.. job agency approached me with vacancy... and how about your accommodation? are you trying any website for house rentals or so?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

gomes26150 said:


> ohh ok..same here.. job agency approached me with vacancy... and how about your accommodation? are you trying any website for house rentals or so?


Yeah, a friend and I are going to rent a villa in Al Reef. Best sites I've found to look at are:

Abu Dhabi Real Estate, Property in Abu Dhabi - Property Shop Investment LLC

dubizzle Abu Dhabi Classifieds - Best place to rent a property, sell a car or find a job in Abu Dhabi (this also has a lot of cars and other items for sale too)

Dubai Property – Sell Buy Rent Properties in UAE Dubai Real Estate & Homes - Bayut

Dubai Property Dubai Real Estate? Rent, Buy, Sale Dubai Properties, Dubai Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Investment Property in Dubai with us.


----------



## gomes26150

great..thanks for the links..i gonna definately try those... i heard housing rent is big concern there in abu dabhi.. how much you are paying for a villa? n what is for 1BHK or so... i am also thinking to share the house..but lets see how it goes...


----------



## Themightyblues2000

gomes26150 said:


> great..thanks for the links..i gonna definately try those... i heard housing rent is big concern there in abu dabhi.. how much you are paying for a villa? n what is for 1BHK or so... i am also thinking to share the house..but lets see how it goes...


1BHK? 

We're looking at spending about 3000 Dirhams each per month...


----------



## FRANCESCO1971

Hi,

i am Francesco from Italy.

I am a engineer (helicopters maintenance) and nexd days AMMROC call me for a telefonic interviw. 

You have idea of the questions. You have any suggestions for me. thanks for the help


----------



## gomes26150

i dont know what terminology they use there...but 3000 dirhams looks quiet expensive... and how far is this from job location??


----------



## Themightyblues2000

gomes26150 said:


> i dont know what terminology they use there...but 3000 dirhams looks quiet expensive... and how far is this from job location??


1 Dirham = about 15 Rupees

Convert British Pound Sterling to United Arab Emirates Dirham | GBP to AED Currency Converter

Al Reef is just north of Abu Dhabi's main airport.


----------



## Sem

lgunnz said:


> Finally finished reading everything! Some great information. Some I wish I had when the process started, but hindsight is always 20/20.
> 
> Anyways, like I said before I should be there on the 6th of January, don't have my e-ticket yet but I'm staying patient. Anyone else arriving there around that time? Going to be working F-16 side, fuel systems, any other tank rats there or on the way?


lgunnz,

I too am going to be working the F-16 side and I am fuel systems. I will have a supervisor position, so I am not sure the scope of supervision yet. I just got my security clearance, so I should be heading out soon. I know you should be getting in country about now, so when you have a chance send me a message.

Sem


----------



## lgunnz

Sem said:


> lgunnz,
> 
> I too am going to be working the F-16 side and I am fuel systems. I will have a supervisor position, so I am not sure the scope of supervision yet. I just got my security clearance, so I should be heading out soon. I know you should be getting in country about now, so when you have a chance send me a message.
> 
> Sem


Just got in an hour ago. Trying to settle in real quick, message the important people in my life and the head downstairs for a much needed breakfast, before having to get ready for the orientation.


----------



## Sem

lgunnz said:


> Just got in an hour ago. Trying to settle in real quick, message the important people in my life and the head downstairs for a much needed breakfast, before having to get ready for the orientation.


Glad to hear you made it safely. Hope everything is going well. Shoot me a message when you have time. Let me know how your day went.

Where/when do you work F-16 fuel systems?

Sem


----------



## lgunnz

I'm prior Air Force, separated after 12 years. I was in Spangdahlem from 2000-2003, Nellis from 03-05, Kunsan 05-06 and 08-09, and Misawa from 09-12. What about yourself?


----------



## arm(mirage)

_*Hello Forum

What is the difference between work Visa & Resident Visa? are they giving both? what are the benefits of resident Visa?

regards*_


----------



## KieronGSi

arm(mirage) said:


> Hello Forum
> 
> What is the difference between work Visa & Resident Visa? are they giving both? what are the benefits of resident Visa?
> 
> regards


Pretty self explanatory but you need the work visa to work here and the residency visa to reside here, you have to have both. They will pay, apply, and do all the running for both.


----------



## arm(mirage)

KieronGSi said:


> Pretty self explanatory but you need the work visa to work here and the residency visa to reside here, you have to have both. They will pay, apply, and do all the running for both.


Thanks KieronGSi;

 :clap2:


But what are benefits of resident Visa?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

arm(mirage) said:


> Thanks KieronGSi;
> 
> :clap2:
> 
> But what are benefits of resident Visa?


You need a resident visa to open a bank account, get a driving license, rent an apartment, pretty much anything...


----------



## arm(mirage)

Themightyblues2000 said:


> You need a resident visa to open a bank account, get a driving license, rent an apartment, pretty much anything...


Many Thanks 

themightyblues2000

regards


----------



## arm(mirage)

Themightyblue2000

Dear , what about your SC? any progress?


----------



## suhailk383

Is there anyone whose security clearance has taken more than 4 months?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

arm(mirage) said:


> Themightyblue2000
> 
> Dear , what about your SC? any progress?


Not yet... :-(


----------



## IndigoGirl

A quick couple of questions for all of those in the know:
1. Is there a canteen at Ammroc in Abu Dhabi? If so, what is it like - both quality wise and price wise?
2. Does anyone know the dress code for management? The recruitment agent has said 'chinos and polo shirt' but clarification would be good.
3. What facilities are there at Yas Island? Banks/cash machines, supermarket?
4. If staying at the Park Inn for the first month is this in self catering unit or just hotel room? Just thinking that cost of eating at the hotel could prove rather expensive if they only pay B&B and it is not self catering.
5. Any ideas on the best/cheapest/easiest way to bring/have cash for the first few weeks of living? Cash/travellers cheques?

Thanks everyone


----------



## arm(mirage)

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Not yet... :-(



I wish we all go through it.


----------



## arm(mirage)

IndigoGirl said:


> A quick couple of questions for all of those in the know:
> 1. Is there a canteen at Ammroc in Abu Dhabi? If so, what is it like - both quality wise and price wise?
> 2. Does anyone know the dress code for management? The recruitment agent has said 'chinos and polo shirt' but clarification would be good.
> 3. What facilities are there at Yas Island? Banks/cash machines, supermarket?
> 4. If staying at the Park Inn for the first month is this in self catering unit or just hotel room? Just thinking that cost of eating at the hotel could prove rather expensive if they only pay B&B and it is not self catering.
> 5. Any ideas on the best/cheapest/easiest way to bring/have cash for the first few weeks of living? Cash/travellers cheques?
> 
> Thanks everyone


If you see previous from page 1 to last you will find some of your answers , like
1. Ammroc has a canteen , it is cheapest , and quality is good.
2. ?
3. I think there is a marina mall near yas Island , where a bus shuttle goes two or three times a day, and big shopping mall always have ATM Machines.
4. Ammroc will provide stay at hotel, only free break fast tokens given to you, lunch & dinner you have to arrange yourself,it is better you collect some cheap stuff from Marina Mall & store at Fridge in hotel & use it as lunch/dinner.
5. I think bring some cash is a good idea, convert it to AED first.

Above points may differ because, i am still waiting for my SC.

:clap2:


----------



## arm(mirage)

suhailk383 said:


> Is there anyone whose security clearance has taken more than 4 months?


Yes , i think some guys received there SC in between 3 to 4 months.


----------



## IndigoGirl

Thanks for your response - I did start browsing through the Ammroc thread (again!) but could not find what I was looking for - its easy to look through a short thread but at 123 pages and growing it can be very time consuming. Hopefully when hubby arrives there on Sunday he will give some current updates on processes etc.


----------



## suhailk383

i want to know whether sc will take more than 4 months?


----------



## aduysak

Hello all expats in UAE.
I am candidate at the F-16 platform as QA inspector.
I have been preparing paperwork for attesting and SC.
I dont know how long will it take..
If there is any Turkish speaking or Turkish related friend please give me a message.
Warm regards all expats..


----------



## arm(mirage)

Bounty Hunter said:


> Sit tight and just hold off for as long as you can. it'll work out in the end. My own story...I had my face to face interview 19 Mar; I just arrived UAE 30 Sept. Does that tell you how long it takes? Results like mine are not typical but they are very busy so it might take a while.


Suhailk383

See the above post.


----------



## arm(mirage)

IndigoGirl said:


> Thanks for your response - I did start browsing through the Ammroc thread (again!) but could not find what I was looking for - its easy to look through a short thread but at 123 pages and growing it can be very time consuming. Hopefully when hubby arrives there on Sunday he will give some current updates on processes etc.


No problem , by the way why are you conscious about dress code of management?


:ranger: :spit:


----------



## sunny9208

Already working


----------



## rkawan

Good day to all.

please if any one knows contact id of ammroc recruiting manager/consultant please send me in my private id: [email protected]
thanks.


----------



## aduysak

Good day to all...

What is the working hours at the Al Dhafra Base F-16 Platform?
I am asking because some offices are open 7.30-14.30?
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## arm(mirage)

aduysak said:


> Good day to all...
> 
> What is the working hours at the Al Dhafra Base F-16 Platform?
> I am asking because some offices are open 7.30-14.30?
> Thank you for your reply.


If signed your contract , read it care fully , all the details including working hrs are mentioned on it.


----------



## aduysak

arm(mirage) said:


> If signed your contract , read it care fully , all the details including working hrs are mentioned on it.


Not yet...


----------



## arm(mirage)

sunny9208 said:


> Already working


Dear please share your experience here.


----------



## arm(mirage)

aduysak said:


> Not yet...



During your spare time read all the thread from page 1 to 124 , you will find great information about working with ammroc, hiring process , Security Clearance , & many more.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

aduysak said:


> Hello all expats in UAE.
> I am candidate at the F-16 platform as QA inspector.
> I have been preparing paperwork for attesting and SC.
> I dont know how long will it take..
> If there is any Turkish speaking or Turkish related friend please give me a message.
> Warm regards all expats..


Where are you from in Turkey? I am from Adana (my wifes' family) and work for AMMROC. Been here almost 4 months. When you post 5 posts, then I can send you a personal message...


----------



## aduysak

Hello Bounty Hunter...

Currently i am from Ankara..
Sometimes deployed to Adana for Fuel Transfer Training or Southern Watch duties etc..
When have you been in Adana?
Which platform are you working?
Regards...


----------



## aduysak

arm(mirage) said:


> During your spare time read all the thread from page 1 to 124 , you will find great information about working with ammroc, hiring process , Security Clearance , & many more.


Brother Thanks for your info...
But ihave read all pages..


----------



## rkawan

Any one from the Mirage training platform here?


----------



## lgunnz

Hey BountyHunter, how long was it before you could start working your platform? I heard from some cats earlier that said it could be two months for them just to get base access. I haven't touched a jet in almost half a year waiting for this, I'd hate to be here that long and not get my hands dirty.


----------



## arm(mirage)

aduysak said:


> Brother Thanks for your info...
> But ihave read all pages..


Hi, aduysak

I think , now experienced Bounty hunter will give you private message & will share his experience with you , so don't worry.

:ranger:


----------



## Bounty Hunter

lgunnz said:


> Hey BountyHunter, how long was it before you could start working your platform? I heard from some cats earlier that said it could be two months for them just to get base access. I haven't touched a jet in almost half a year waiting for this, I'd hate to be here that long and not get my hands dirty.


After the first month in the hotel, I waited another 15 or so days and then I went to the base myself. Didn't want them to come looking for me so I went to them. Showing them that I am a self starter and do not need to be looked after. As far as you boyz on the F-16...a different animal all together. When will you arrive? Send me a message when you get here and I'll steer you clear.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

aduysak said:


> Hello Bounty Hunter...
> 
> Currently i am from Ankara..
> Sometimes deployed to Adana for Fuel Transfer Training or Southern Watch duties etc..
> When have you been in Adana?
> Which platform are you working?
> Regards...


I lived in Adana for 3 years as active duty U.S. Air Force then lived in Izmir for another 2 years. I have been home to visit every year and will be going home at the end of Jan. only for a week but it is just going to see my family. 

I am working C130 platform for 4 months. Anything you wish to ask, just send me PM...


----------



## aduysak

Bounty Hunter said:


> I lived in Adana for 3 years as active duty U.S. Air Force then lived in Izmir for another 2 years. I have been home to visit every year and will be going home at the end of Jan. only for a week but it is just going to see my family.
> 
> I am working C130 platform for 4 months. Anything you wish to ask, just send me PM...


Hi Bounty Hunter,Izmir is my hometown..Best place to live in Turkey..
Currently i dont know how to send PM:=))But i will learn:=))
Your family in Adana now..
Do you think to move them AD?
Can i call you Enişte:=))
See u...
Take care..


----------



## Bounty Hunter

aduysak said:


> Hi Bounty Hunter,Izmir is my hometown..Best place to live in Turkey..
> Currently i dont know how to send PM:=))But i will learn:=))
> Your family in Adana now..
> Do you think to move them AD?
> Can i call you Enişte:=))
> See u...
> Take care..


Yes, my children are in school right now and during the summer, they will move here with me. 

Tabi...eniste is good with me. I am looking forward to your arrival. Hope it is soon..


----------



## suhailk383

how much time you waited for getting your offer letter after your interview? currently are you working in mirage platform?


----------



## aduysak

Bounty Hunter said:


> Yes, my children are in school right now and during the summer, they will move here with me.
> 
> Tabi...eniste is good with me. I am looking forward to your arrival. Hope it is soon..


Enişte,Hope you are well..

How many children do you have..?
I have 7 years old girl..They may be friend inşallah enişte..:=)
They will move only for summer vacation or move permanently.

Where did you rent your home?
Which area and how much?
Which school is proper for your children?

See u..


----------



## aduysak

suhailk383 said:


> how much time you waited for getting your offer letter after your interview? currently are you working in mirage platform?


If you asking me,about 1 month after interviewing by telephone...
No F-16..


----------



## arm(mirage)

aduysak said:


> Hi Bounty Hunter,Izmir is my hometown..Best place to live in Turkey..
> Currently i dont know how to send PM:=))But i will learn:=))
> Your family in Adana now..
> Do you think to move them AD?
> Can i call you Enişte:=))
> See u...
> Take care..


_*For Sending a Private message*

Just left click of your mouse on to the person , who you wish to send a PM , then a window will be appeared , then you chose from the list and simply send your message , may be you already know this , but this tip is for new guys .

*For Viewing a Private message*

Extreme right corner of your desk top , where your login name and time is showing , belw this a line showing private message , just left click on it , then your message box will appeared._


lane:


----------



## 114

suhailk383 said:


> how much time you waited for getting your offer letter after your interview? currently are you working in mirage platform?


2 days (mirage platform)


----------



## ikram

arm(mirage) said:


> _*For Sending a Private message*
> 
> Just left click of your mouse on to the person , who you wish to send a PM , then a window will be appeared , then you chose from the list and simply send your message , may be you already know this , but this tip is for new guys .
> 
> *For Viewing a Private message*
> 
> Extreme right corner of your desk top , where your login name and time is showing , belw this a line showing private message , just left click on it , then your message box will appeared._
> 
> 
> lane:


good tips for new users.
i am from F-16 plateform and joining soon hopefully at the end of JAN.Received my visa after SC waiting for my E-ticket to move. what about you?


----------



## ikram

shawgialbess said:


> Welcome to the Forum Ikram


My SC and visa came through and finally waiting for my e-ticket to move


----------



## shawgialbess

ikram said:


> My SC and visa came through and finally waiting for my e-ticket to move


Congrats Bro


----------



## Bounty Hunter

My my...sounds like a lot of you guys that have been waiting should be here soon! Congratulations to those that got through the process and for those that are still waiting...just hold on...it is a process that WE ALL had to endure.


----------



## arm(mirage)

ikram said:


> good tips for new users.
> i am from F-16 plateform and joining soon hopefully at the end of JAN.Received my visa after SC waiting for my E-ticket to move. what about you?


Congratulations dear Ikram .


:clap2:


----------



## Themightyblues2000

ikram said:


> My SC and visa came through and finally waiting for my e-ticket to move


Good news Ikram... 

How many weeks ago did they SUBMIT your clearance application? I'm still waiting for mine... :-(


----------



## arm(mirage)

ikram said:


> good tips for new users.
> i am from F-16 plateform and joining soon hopefully at the end of JAN.Received my visa after SC waiting for my E-ticket to move. what about you?


I am from Mirage Plateform , today i have received a call from recruitment department that my SC is Okay, now i am waiting for my VISA & E-ticket.


:ranger:




:clap2:


----------



## arm(mirage)

my SC was starts on 16 th Dec 2012, that means it took almost one month.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

arm(mirage) said:


> my SC was starts on 16 th Dec 2012, that means it took almost one month.


LIKE!!!! (A lot)


----------



## IndigoGirl

Can anyone tell me what everyone does for meals whilst at the Park Inn? From what I hear its not the cheapest place for meals.


----------



## ikram

shawgialbess said:


> Congrats Bro


thanks


----------



## ikram

arm(mirage) said:


> my SC was starts on 16 th Dec 2012, that means it took almost one month.


my SC was starts on 18 th Dec 2012, it took almost 15 days and came through on 3rd jan,2013 and visa came through after a week.


----------



## ikram

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Good news Ikram...
> 
> How many weeks ago did they SUBMIT your clearance application? I'm still waiting for mine... :-(


they SUBMIT my clearance application on 18th of Dec,2012 and came through in two weeks


----------



## Themightyblues2000

WOW... :-O That IS quick... I hope mine is that fast!


----------



## lgunnz

Congrats to everyone about to be here soon! Hope to meet everyone!



IndigoGirl said:


> Can anyone tell me what everyone does for meals whilst at the Park Inn? From what I hear its not the cheapest place for meals.


As for meals, I've been eating the free breakfast and making a couple of sandwiches out of the meats and cheeses they have laid out for breakfast. When I go to HQ I eat the buffet because it is fairly cheap and has pretty good food. For dinner I would suggest not ordering room service as that can run you around $20.


----------



## MoGunnz

Hi everybody,

I'm new to this thread but Ihave found a lot of useful info but I have a few questions. First, Is their anybody here that some info on how the F-16 weapons shop is for ammroc? Also, is anyone else leaving out on Jan. 19th?


----------



## arm(mirage)

Themightyblues2000 said:


> LIKE!!!! (A lot)


Thanks ,

I think right now They are very busy , and i hope we all finally approved our SC .

Cheers


:clap2:


----------



## gomes26150

Hello Ausee76..i have sent you a private message.. did you get that? i am not able to find it in my sent items... but anyways i can start again..

i have accpeted the offer from AMMROC for SCM dept (Land forces platform) on 4th jan.. Waiting for my security clearance..


----------



## suhailk383

arm(mirage) said:


> I am from Mirage Plateform , today i have received a call from recruitment department that my SC is Okay, now i am waiting for my VISA & E-ticket.
> when they submitted for your sc? how much time they took for your security clearance?
> 
> :ranger:
> 
> when they submitted for your sc? how much time they took for your security clearance?
> 
> 
> 
> :clap2:


when they submitted for your sc? how much time they took for your security clearance?


----------



## suhailk383

ikram said:


> they SUBMIT my clearance application on 18th of Dec,2012 and came through in two weeks


you are from which platform?


----------



## suhailk383

arm(mirage) said:


> I am from Mirage Plateform , today i have received a call from recruitment department that my SC is Okay, now i am waiting for my VISA & E-ticket.
> 
> 
> :ranger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :clap2:


when they submitted for your sc? how much time they took for your security clearance?


----------



## suhailk383

gomes26150 said:


> Hello Ausee76..i have sent you a private message.. did you get that? i am not able to find it in my sent items... but anyways i can start again..
> 
> i have accpeted the offer from AMMROC for SCM dept (Land forces platform) on 4th jan.. Waiting for my security clearance..


how long have you been waiting for your security clearance?


----------



## arm(mirage)

*Duration*



arm(mirage) said:


> my SC was starts on 16 th Dec 2012, that means it took almost one month.



For Indian guy


----------



## gomes26150

hello Suhailk383,
i am waiting from 2 weeks.. hopefully i get it soon..by the way where in India u r located? n which platform r u joining there at AMMROC?? Keep in touch...


----------



## suhailk383

gomes26150 said:


> hello Suhailk383,
> i am waiting from 2 weeks.. hopefully i get it soon..by the way where in India u r located? n which platform r u joining there at AMMROC?? Keep in touch...


i am from kerala.i will be working in mirage platform.where r u from?


----------



## ikram

suhailk383 said:


> you are from which platform?


i am from F-16 Plateform


----------



## gomes26150

I am from Mumbai...


----------



## suhailk383

gomes26150 said:


> I am from Mumbai...


you will be working in which platform?whats ur experience?


----------



## suhailk383

arm(mirage) said:


> For Indian guy


you are in which platform? what is your experience?


----------



## arm(mirage)

suhailk383 said:


> you are in which platform? what is your experience?



Egress & life Saving, Mirage plate form. & what about your experience?


----------



## Rob8213

*Hi all*

Hi all

Been away from the forum for the Christmas holidays, making the most of my family and dogs whilst I am still over here! Certificate attestation done now, security clearance applied for 2 weeks ago just continuing the waiting game.

Having been looking forward to coming over for the last couple of months, I am surprised by how many of my old Army buddies are working in the UAE and am looking forward to catch up with them when I get there.

Still hoping to be over there late Feb/early March! Cant wait to hand my notice in as I am losing all patients with my existing job! lol.

Regards

Rob


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Rob8213 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been away from the forum for the Christmas holidays, making the most of my family and dogs whilst I am still over here! Certificate attestation done now, security clearance applied for 2 weeks ago just continuing the waiting game.
> 
> Having been looking forward to coming over for the last couple of months, I am surprised by how many of my old Army buddies are working in the UAE and am looking forward to catch up with them when I get there.
> 
> Still hoping to be over there late Feb/early March! Cant wait to hand my notice in as I am losing all patients with my existing job! lol.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rob


I reckon we'll be heading out together after all...


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Themightyblues2000 said:


> I reckon we'll be heading out together after all...


Blues...you still waiting?!?! How long has it been?


----------



## Rob8213

Themightyblues2000 said:


> I reckon we'll be heading out together after all...


Thats fine by me mate, I cant wait as this job I am doing now is ramping up as the aircraft is looking at RTS in April so everyones panicking about the training! lol

Got an interview at Shabbey Wood next week! For a job that I applied for before the AMMROC one! So even the MOD are taking time recruiting people! I will go along for the practice and see what that is all about!

Rob


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Bounty Hunter said:


> Blues...you still waiting?!?! How long has it been?


I was told my clearance had gone in back in December, but have since found out it didn't go in until a couple of weeks ago... :-(


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Rob8213 said:


> Thats fine by me mate, I cant wait as this job I am doing now is ramping up as the aircraft is looking at RTS in April so everyones panicking about the training! lol
> 
> Got an interview at Shabbey Wood next week! For a job that I applied for before the AMMROC one! So even the MOD are taking time recruiting people! I will go along for the practice and see what that is all about!
> 
> Rob


Yeah, I was talking to some guys at work and they're starting to look at who's gonna be loaded on the first equipment courses... :-S

Good luck in Bristol, and I'll let you know if I get any new info. Give me a call if you're up this way at all, and we can get together for a beer...


----------



## Sandscorpion

Rob8213 said:


> Thats fine by me mate, I cant wait as this job I am doing now is ramping up as the aircraft is looking at RTS in April so everyones panicking about the training! lol
> 
> Got an interview at Shabbey Wood next week! For a job that I applied for before the AMMROC one! So even the MOD are taking time recruiting people! I will go along for the practice and see what that is all about!
> 
> Rob


If you get offered an HEO or SEO job at Shabby Wood take it. It will be a million times better than UAE! This is a personal opinion only. I long for my old Civil Service job I had in the UK compared to the Sandpit


----------



## rak

Just new on this thread while searching info on AMMROC. Saw some messages going around security clearance. Does any one can share how long its been taking for security clearance. I am also in the process but haven't yet heard since 4 months.

Can any one already working with AMMROC share their experience about work environment and hows it like to be working for such newly established company.


----------



## Rob8213

Sandscorpion said:


> If you get offered an HEO or SEO job at Shabby Wood take it. It will be a million times better than UAE! This is a personal opinion only. I long for my old Civil Service job I had in the UK compared to the Sandpit


The post is C1 Engineering Support at Bristol. Timing is awful as I really want to have an experience of working abroad again before I get too old and the grand kids turn up so it would have to be a good offer for me to take it! The job market here in the UK is stagnant and the country is sufferring a lot so the prospect of coming out to the UAE far out-weighs the possibility of a civil service post!

Rob


----------



## Sandscorpion

Go for it Rob let me know how you get on. C1 is SEO.
Also I have been making my money in the sandpit for 15 years and have only been to the UK once.


----------



## shawgialbess

Am sick of this...5 months and going on SC...tick tack...tick tack


----------



## Guest

I agree with Sandscorpion (as an ex civil servant myself). If you get offered a post with the CS, take it. You will be told a complete crock of s**t to get you out here and yes, the money is good but you will probably have to take a loan from the company to get you up and running out here, the bureaucracy is a nightmare and they seem to take, take, take for nothing in return, except a headache and the constant threat of being fired (senior supervisors always carry the can for EVERYTHING, even if it is someone else's fault). 





Rob8213 said:


> The post is C1 Engineering Support at Bristol. Timing is awful as I really want to have an experience of working abroad again before I get too old and the grand kids turn up so it would have to be a good offer for me to take it! The job market here in the UK is stagnant and the country is sufferring a lot so the prospect of coming out to the UAE far out-weighs the possibility of a civil service post!
> 
> Rob


----------



## Sandscorpion

Sandstorm. Exactly right! That was my opinion of the UAE also. Qatar the same to a lesser degree. Tread carefully and stay away from loans and banks if you can avoid it. They tell you anything to get you out there and then they have your "g****ds" in the vice! and they do as they please.


----------



## Guest

Sandscorpion said:


> Sandstorm. Exactly right! That was my opinion of the UAE also. Qatar the same to a lesser degree. Tread carefully and stay away from loans and banks if you can avoid it. They tell you anything to get you out there and then they have your "g****ds" in the vice! and they do as they please.


Do try and come out and be self-sufficient - but bear in mind that unless you ship your stuff (can take between 8 to 12 weeks from the UK) starting from scratch, even cheaply from Ikea, can cost a fortune: 

hiring a basic car (1800dhs per month), 

cheap one bed apartment in Dubai for around 40,000dhs a year (C-17s are moving to AD this year so you have to decide whether to do the commute along the highway to hell or move up there). Accommodation in AD is much more expensive.

If you bring your family out, schooling is hideously expensive even with an allowance from the company. Also bear in mind that they may only pay for 'your' children and not step children.

Once you get a company loan and a personal loan and a car loan you are then effectively stuck here, whether you like it or not.


----------



## BlackHawk

*Let's Room it Up!*

Heading over early to mid March. Looking for a roommate for the first 3 to 6 months. Anyone interested please let me know through a PM.

Thanks,

Future Apache Engineer


----------



## Sandscorpion

Pritesh go to page 1 of this topic and read all the posts and you will have your answers.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

pritesh_007 said:


> Thanks and have already gone through all ....all are very useful....but done find any candidate from india and specifically for Landforce Platform.....i mentioned that once person has offered with me (Shrikant Ghatge) and he is also joining AMMROC in Mirage Platform.....
> 
> Hi Shrikant please call me on 9879065036 if you are seeing this message


Pritesh,

What exactly are you asking for? What answers are you looking for? I think if you cannot find the answer on these 125+ pages, there may not be any answer to your question. Just come out and ask it.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

BlackHawk said:


> Heading over early to mid March. Looking for a roommate for the first 3 to 6 months. Anyone interested please let me know through a PM.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Future Apache Engineer


Early to mid Mar? Last time we talked it was first week in Jan?!?! I'll be waiting and looking forward to your arrival. I'll get the phone sometime next month. GOing home for a week so it'll be after that. Anything else, just email it to me!


----------



## pritesh_007

THANKS ALL FOR YOUR HELP
can n e body tell me about ...does AMMROC provide Cheapest accommodation at their premises?


----------



## Guest

No and no cheap car deals either.

First 30 days in a hotel and then they wash their hands of you.


----------



## pritesh_007

Sandstorm said:


> No and no cheap car deals either.
> 
> First 30 days in a hotel and then they wash their hands of you.


thanks for Stormy reply


----------



## arm(mirage)

Bounty Hunter said:


> Pritesh,
> 
> What exactly are you asking for? What answers are you looking for? I think if you cannot find the answer on these 125+ pages, there may not be any answer to your question. Just come out and ask it.


LIKE A LOT : EXCELLENT 


:clap2:


----------



## BlackHawk

Bounty Hunter said:


> Early to mid Mar? Last time we talked it was first week in Jan?!?! I'll be waiting and looking forward to your arrival. I'll get the phone sometime next month. GOing home for a week so it'll be after that. Anything else, just email it to me!


Gotta get things in order before making the move. Enjoy your time back in the states bro! 

By the way, to you or whoever else might have an opinion on this, I've found some hotel apartments that cost about 4000 AED per month. Dirt cheap compared to most others. Has anyone tried these before? Looks like I could tough it out for 6 months in one of these and save the required one year's rent for an apartment in that time than borrow from AMMROC. If I borrowed from them, it would put a huge dent in my monthly check as they take back the loan from the first 6 checks. Check the link below and provide feedback.

Abu Dhabi Serviced Apartments - Furnished Serviced Apartments hotels in Abu Dhabi, Furnished Apartments Abu Dhabi


----------



## pritesh_007

hi
Can n e body provide HR E mail ID (the persons Looks after recruitment ,Offer and On Boarding Procedure) would be greatly appreciated

Since my Consultant dont giving me E mail ID from Very first day and take lot of times to give Reply against query raised from my side


----------



## Themightyblues2000

BlackHawk said:


> Gotta get things in order before making the move. Enjoy your time back in the states bro!
> 
> By the way, to you or whoever else might have an opinion on this, I've found some hotel apartments that cost about 4000 AED per month. Dirt cheap compared to most others. Has anyone tried these before? Looks like I could tough it out for 6 months in one of these and save the required one year's rent for an apartment in that time than borrow from AMMROC. If I borrowed from them, it would put a huge dent in my monthly check as they take back the loan from the first 6 checks. Check the link below and provide feedback.
> 
> Abu Dhabi Serviced Apartments - Furnished Serviced Apartments hotels in Abu Dhabi, Furnished Apartments Abu Dhabi


Hi Blackhawk,

I'm expecting to head out in March too, as is a friend of mine. Have you considered sharing a villa? We looked at Al Reef, and if we get 4 people in a villa it brings costs right down. About 3000 AED each per month... And that's a NICE looking villa too! 

Regards,
Del


----------



## BlackHawk

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Hi Blackhawk,
> 
> I'm expecting to head out in March too, as is a friend of mine. Have you considered sharing a villa? We looked at Al Reef, and if we get 4 people in a villa it brings costs right down. About 3000 AED each per month... And that's a NICE looking villa too!
> 
> Regards,
> Del


 Send me your personal contacts via PM to discuss further.


----------



## kinglocar

I'll be interested in a shared living arrangement too. Will be working principle technician on the F-16 side of things. Arriving Feb 3rd. kinglocargmail


----------



## arm(mirage)

Hello seniors

After what time duration you got your first pay check? although previously some one telling that from day one you can take advance salary , is it rue?

Cheers


----------



## Themightyblues2000

arm(mirage) said:


> Hello seniors
> 
> After what time duration you got your first pay check? although previously some one telling that from day one you can take advance salary , is it rue?
> 
> Cheers


I believe that if you arrive before the 17th of the month, you will be paid on the 25th of that month. If you arrive on or after the 17th, you won't be paid until the 25th of the following month. However, I'm guessing that if you arrived on the 16th, the chances of your bank account being set up by the 25th are quite slim. My friend who's already out there said it takes a couple of weeks...


----------



## pritesh_007

hi can n e body provide HR e mail ID for further Follow up ?? as my Consultant Innovation UAE reply is very slow and dont able to give due to his Policy


----------



## arm(mirage)

Themightyblues2000 said:


> I believe that if you arrive before the 17th of the month, you will be paid on the 25th of that month. If you arrive on or after the 17th, you won't be paid until the 25th of the following month. However, I'm guessing that if you arrived on the 16th, the chances of your bank account being set up by the 25th are quite slim. My friend who's already out there said it takes a couple of weeks...


Thanks blues 2000


----------



## Sandscorpion

Reading all the pages here I hope some of the non native English speakers are not involved in writing courses! Only kidding lol


----------



## arm(mirage)

Sandscorpion said:


> Reading all the pages here I hope some of the non native English speakers are not involved in writing courses! Only kidding lol


----------



## Guest

Anyone else not been paid? Basics, basics!!!

God help those with rent cheques and loans due.


----------



## lgunnz

Yep still waiting on advance (been 3 weeks, 5 days my ass), housing advance, and pay.


----------



## pritesh_007

suhailk383 said:


> in which platform u will be working? what is your grade & wots ur total experience?


hi SuhailK
i am in landforce platform selected as material analyst with 10 years exp


----------



## cam407

*Wannabe Expat*

Hello everyone, 

I'm from India and looking for a career with AMMROC. I was led to this forum from google and ended up reading all of the 132 pages. Thank you everyone for their valuable insights/experiences. 

I remember reading "king mech" was looking for CASA CN 235 vacancies . There's an opening currently at AMMROC for PC-7, CN-235, C-130 and AERMACCHI positions. - 
(they do not allow me to post the url - check aviationjobsearch dot com, search ammroc) 

Good luck king mech if you have not already applied. 

Regards,


----------



## suhailk383

pritesh_007 said:


> hi SuhailK
> i am in landforce platform selected as material analyst with 10 years exp


what is your grade? how much time they took for your security clearance?


----------



## pritesh_007

suhailk383 said:


> what is your grade? how much time they took for your security clearance?


E Grade and SC takes 3 week to finish


----------



## belal

u have agood luck>>>>>>>>>iam still waiting from 3.5 month????????????


----------



## Sandscorpion

lgunnz said:


> Yep still waiting on advance (been 3 weeks, 5 days my ass), housing advance, and pay.


This is standard for this area . Especially UAE.
The next corker to come along is when they change your benefits outlined in your contract mid term. Try and keep it simple out there so when they pull these stunts you are not obliged to stay there.


----------



## rak

pritesh!! any one of ur friends got job in mirage platform. 
last 4.5 months i m waiting for my SC


----------



## pritesh_007

rak said:


> pritesh!! any one of ur friends got job in mirage platform.
> last 4.5 months i m waiting for my SC


nope no friends of mine


----------



## shawgialbess

I dont get it,,,,,AMMROC has postponed C130 positions till further notice (I mean candidates who signed offers 6 months ago) meanwhile , they are posting job ads for the C130 on aviationjobsearch.com !!!! it makes me wonder why,why,why???


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Got the call today... SC has come back! See you guys out there soon!


----------



## aduysak

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Got the call today... SC has come back! See you guys out there soon!


CONGRA..........Waiting for SC about 20 days...Good luck....:clap2:lane:


----------



## IndigoGirl

Good luck - just remember 'inshallah' - hubby is now there and getting settled - finding many things frustrating but is accepting of it all and going with the flow


----------



## humus

Congrats bro, how long was the waiy altogether...?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Just over three months since I was interviewed, and just over three weeks since my SC was submitted...


----------



## arm(mirage)

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Got the call today... SC has come back! See you guys out there soon!


Congratulations themightyblues2000, for passing your SC.



:clap2:


----------



## arm(mirage)

IndigoGirl said:


> Good luck - just remember 'inshallah' - hubby is now there and getting settled - finding many things frustrating but is accepting of it all and going with the flow




INDIGO GIRL

What do you mean by frustrating things?



:ranger:


----------



## arm(mirage)

waiting game for visa.........just waiting.


----------



## lgunnz

Waiting for everything. I have less then a week left in the hotel and they still haven't paid me my housing advance or given me my Certificate of Employment so I can't touch the money in my bank. Not to mention I am still waiting for my VISA


----------



## shawgialbess

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Got the call today... SC has come back! See you guys out there soon!


Congrats Dude


----------



## Guest

lgunnz said:


> Waiting for everything. I have less then a week left in the hotel and they still haven't paid me my housing advance or given me my Certificate of Employment so I can't touch the money in my bank. Not to mention I am still waiting for my VISA


You are not the first and you certainly won't be the last!!


----------



## lgunnz

Trust me I know. I was talking to some other guys a couple days ago, saying the same thing. The only problem I have is I'm down to a couple days left in the hotel. I'm not trying to be out on the street because I got lost in the shuffle.


----------



## arm(mirage)

lgunnz said:


> Waiting for everything. I have less then a week left in the hotel and they still haven't paid me my housing advance or given me my Certificate of Employment so I can't touch the money in my bank. Not to mention I am still waiting for my VISA


I think these are the frustrating things earlier someone mentioned.


----------



## Sandscorpion

lgunnz said:


> Trust me I know. I was talking to some other guys a couple days ago, saying the same thing. The only problem I have is I'm down to a couple days left in the hotel. I'm not trying to be out on the street because I got lost in the shuffle.


Start making contingency plans now because being lost in the shuffle can and does happen.


----------



## BlackHawk

lgunnz said:


> Waiting for everything. I have less then a week left in the hotel and they still haven't paid me my housing advance or given me my Certificate of Employment so I can't touch the money in my bank. Not to mention I am still waiting for my VISA


Igunnz,

Sorry to hear about the problems you are facing. Is it possible or are you willing to find other AMMROC employees who are already renting a villa and sharing the cost with them?

Personally, I plan to share a villa for 6 months or less so I can pay for my place in one lump sum.


----------



## Blueapple52

Hello everyone! I finished reading all 135 pages and want to thank everyone for all the information. I've been hired by DynCorp and contracted to AMMROC as a QA manager. I'll be staying at the Holiday Inn in AD and noticed that Crew Dawg is there as well? Looking to depart from Orlando o/a 8 Feb.


----------



## arm(mirage)

lgunnz said:


> Waiting for everything. I have less then a week left in the hotel and they still haven't paid me my housing advance or given me my Certificate of Employment so I can't touch the money in my bank. Not to mention I am still waiting for my VISA


Regarding this waiting game , i have my personnel experience with my current employer in my country that my first salary came very late (almost two months), because big companies always follow different rules, like
1) Without employment letter one can't use his bank account.
2) allowances , over time, holiday duty, will not be finalized.
3) Fuel Card will not be activated. 
4) Credit Card & employment id card will also take some time.

But after some time when , the salary will automatically transferring in your account then defiantly things will be under control. so this problem is only for one & half month. and i think every one of us will have to face this problem.


----------



## arm(mirage)

Blueapple52 said:


> Hello everyone! I finished reading all 135 pages and want to thank everyone for all the information. I've been hired by DynCorp and contracted to AMMROC as a QA manager. I'll be staying at the Holiday Inn in AD and noticed that Crew Dawg is there as well? Looking to depart from Orlando o/a 8 Feb.


well come to the forum sir,

may i ask your plate form ?


----------



## Blueapple52

Hello Arm, my background is 25 yrs acft mx USAF. With regards to this position, it's apparently the main QA at HQ.


----------



## arm(mirage)

Blueapple52 said:


> Hello Arm, my background is 25 yrs acft mx USAF. With regards to this position, it's apparently the main QA at HQ.


alright Sir, well come again,
i am from PAF , with 20 yrs , mirage plate form.


----------



## Blueapple52

Well Arm, it sounds like you have a wealth of knowledge of the Mirage. That's extremely valuable.


----------



## arm(mirage)

Blueapple52 said:


> Well Arm, it sounds like you have a wealth of knowledge of the Mirage. That's extremely valuable.


Thank u sir, you are right i have worked on all type of Mirage aircraft's, Mir V, Mir lll, PA2, PA3, etc. (French, Australian).


----------



## mackem21

Hi all

Does anybody know if AMMROC are recruiting any Aircraft Painters / Corrosion Control Specialists.
Cannot see any adverts,would imagine plenty of aircraft stripping/ painting work to be carried out on all platforms? that AMMROC will be handling.
Any infomation or contact details will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lgunnz

Feeling a little better today. After constant badgering I was able to get my passport/VISA and Employment Cert today and was told Sunday for my advance. Starting to think HR needs to be treated like MPF in the USAF. Bug 'em 'til they get sick of seeing you.


----------



## arm(mirage)

lgunnz said:


> Feeling a little better today. After constant badgering I was able to get my passport/VISA and Employment Cert today and was told Sunday for my advance. Starting to think HR needs to be treated like MPF in the USAF. Bug 'em 'til they get sick of seeing you.


like a lot


----------



## Blueapple52

lgunnz said:


> Feeling a little better today. After constant badgering I was able to get my passport/VISA and Employment Cert today and was told Sunday for my advance. Starting to think HR needs to be treated like MPF in the USAF. Bug 'em 'til they get sick of seeing you.


Ah the more things change the more they remain the same, lol!


----------



## Sem

Do anyone have any recommendations for shipping household goods from USA to UAE. Has anyone shipped anything? what was your experience?


----------



## rak

Mr. Arm 
Just new on this thread while searching info on AMMROC. Saw some messages going around security clearance. Does any one can share how long its been taking for security clearance. last 4.5 months i was for ma SC clearance.
i selected for Mirage Platform(SCM)


----------



## arm(mirage)

rak said:


> Mr. Arm
> Just new on this thread while searching info on AMMROC. Saw some messages going around security clearance. Does any one can share how long its been taking for security clearance. last 4.5 months i was for ma SC clearance.
> i selected for Mirage Platform(SCM)


Well come to the Forum rak,

I think 4.5 is a long period for SC , but may be it depends upon your location, i mean India is a big country,may be you are living on remote area, & it depends upon too many things, but keep in touch with your recruiter , asking him/her about your SC, they are very busy right now , but usually they replied , and i hope you will succeed in near future.


----------



## rak

i knw 4.5 months was a long period. wat i ll do?
in which platform u r working there

why u told they r busy right nw?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

My, My...after reading up on posts for the last 10 days, seems like some got what they wanted (SC clearance, Passports/VISA) and some are still waiting. Good luck to those that will be heading over soon and patientce is what brings us all together for those that are still waiting. Yes, I have had my own ordeal as I waited 6.5 months from my first interview until I arrived in the UAE. If anyone has any questions, pm me and I will try to help out as much as I can. Please don't ask about SC issues as I do not control that. 

Thanks and looking forward to your arrival!!

Tony


----------



## Blueapple52

Hello there Bountyhunter,

I've followed your ordeal throughout the thread and have to agree that if folks read through just your postings, they'd have a good idea of what to expect. I do have some questions that require PM capability, so hopefully now that this is my 5th post, I'll have that ability, lol! I received word yesterday that I'll be flying in on the 10th with two others so we can all inprocess together. Can't wait to get started and meet all the folks. Have a great day!


----------



## arm(mirage)

rak said:


> i knw 4.5 months was a long period. wat i ll do?
> in which platform u r working there
> 
> why u told they r busy right nw?


My dear i am talking about recruiter , they are very busy right now , and first of all read all the thread from page 1 to last then you will be able to find some of your answers. and Bounty hunter rightly said that he had waited 6.5 months till his arrival to UAE, that means be patient , and patient is the key for SC as well.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Please, Please, Please do not ask about current situations here. I work on one of the platforms and not in HR so I do not know about decisions they make regarding job status, Security clearance, VISA's or anything like that. If you got a job offer letter and then several months later they told you they were no longer hiring for that position, move on. Take a drink of water and get back into the job search game. Sitting and pouting does no good for anyone.


----------



## Sandscorpion

Bounty Hunter said:


> Please, Please, Please do not ask about current situations here. I work on one of the platforms and not in HR so I do not know about decisions they make regarding job status, Security clearance, VISA's or anything like that. If you got a job offer letter and then several months later they told you they were no longer hiring for that position, move on. Take a drink of water and get back into the job search game. Sitting and pouting does no good for anyone.


Good advice Bounty Hunter. Some of you may thank your lucky stars that you were told they are no longer hiring for that position. It is not always what it is cracked up to be.


----------



## arm(mirage)

_The HR is very busy right now , i am keep in touch with them, on 31/01/13 they told me that my VISA is ready, but there are different departments who are dealing with like , Ticket/ Hotel reservation etc, today i have received an email from them that my ticket & hotel reservation are being under process, So my advice is for those who are in waiting game , that please keep in touch with them , until they say that we are not hiring you, there is a will there is a way._


----------



## Bounty Hunter

arm(mirage) said:


> _The HR is very busy right now , i am keep in touch with them, on 31/01/13 they told me that my VISA is ready, but there are different departments who are dealing with like , Ticket/ Hotel reservation etc, today i have received an email from them that my ticket & hotel reservation are being under process, So my advice is for those who are in waiting game , that please keep in touch with them , until they say that we are not hiring you, there is a will there is a way._


Not such good advice from someone that is not even here yet. I did the same thing "Keep in touch with them" and I was basically told to "stop calling and emailing. When everything is ready, we will let you know". Keeping in touch with them is ok but bugging them too much and you may find yourself out of a job.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

arm(mirage) said:


> _The HR is very busy right now , i am keep in touch with them, on 31/01/13 they told me that my VISA is ready, but there are different departments who are dealing with like , Ticket/ Hotel reservation etc, today i have received an email from them that my ticket & hotel reservation are being under process, So my advice is for those who are in waiting game , that please keep in touch with them , until they say that we are not hiring you, there is a will there is a way._


By the way...what platform are you going to be working on?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Bounty Hunter said:


> Not such good advice from someone that is not even here yet. I did the same thing "Keep in touch with them" and I was basically told to "stop calling and emailing. When everything is ready, we will let you know". Keeping in touch with them is ok but bugging them too much and you may find yourself out of a job.


I've had no direct contact with the company, except for the actual interview (which lasted about ten minutes). Everything else has been done through my recruiter here in the UK. From the start I have followed the advice of you and others on here... PATIENCE!!!!!

It's worked out well so far, so I'll just carry it on when I arrive out in country...


----------



## Themightyblues2000

aduysak said:


> CONGRA..........Waiting for SC about 20 days...Good luck....:clap2:lane:


Any word for you yet? If not, just be patient. It WILL come...


----------



## arm(mirage)

Bounty Hunter said:


> Not such good advice from someone that is not even here yet. I did the same thing "Keep in touch with them" and I was basically told to "stop calling and emailing. When everything is ready, we will let you know". Keeping in touch with them is ok but bugging them too much and you may find yourself out of a job.


For me it depends upon person to person, and the language you are using for correspondence, were you emailing / calling them daily? , i used to emailing them after 4 to 5 days and every time i got an excellent reply from them , even it was Julie or it was Khristene , they are very good peoples and they know the manner very well.


----------



## arm(mirage)

bounty hunter said:


> by the way...what platform are you going to be working on?




mirage


----------



## Bounty Hunter

arm(mirage) said:


> For me it depends upon person to person, and the language you are using for correspondence, were you emailing / calling them daily? , i used to emailing them after 4 to 5 days and every time i got an excellent reply from them , even it was Julie or it was Khristene , they are very good peoples and they know the manner very well.


Suit yourself!


----------



## arm(mirage)

Bounty Hunter said:


> Suit yourself!




Why ? i am happy with them, they are replying me in a civilized manner.


----------



## arm(mirage)

Mr Bounty hunter

Please don't mind any of my word , you are senior member here , and i respect you, but believe me they are replying me in a good manner , but so far my case is moving smoothly and i am getting good feed back from them, any how please don't mind.

Regards


----------



## Bounty Hunter

arm(mirage) said:


> Mr Bounty hunter
> 
> Please don't mind any of my word , you are senior member here , and i respect you, but believe me they are replying me in a good manner , but so far my case is moving smoothly and i am getting good feed back from them, any how please don't mind.
> 
> Regards


Please, 
Not everyone is getting a smooth case like you. If you are telling people to bug them (in a good way) one of these days someone is not going to be in a good mood and something terrible might happen. I am telling you because that happened to me! I was calling every other week and after one particular call, I got a real nasty call back from someone in HR telling me to stop calling and bothering them. It may be going good for you but what if someone else decides to take your advice and it doesn't turn good for them? How would you feel about it??


----------



## arm(mirage)

Bounty Hunter said:


> Please,
> Not everyone is getting a smooth case like you. If you are telling people to bug them (in a good way) one of these days someone is not going to be in a good mood and something terrible might happen. I am telling you because that happened to me! I was calling every other week and after one particular call, I got a real nasty call back from someone in HR telling me to stop calling and bothering them. It may be going good for you but what if someone else decides to take your advice and it doesn't turn good for them? How would you feel about it??


Alright i take my words back, i respect you , may be i am wrong , but believe me i didn't made a single call to them, i only use to keep emailing them after 4 or 5 days , and so far its works nicely, and i found Juily & khristene good HR peoples, one day i send few emails to khirstene but she didn't reply , then i emailed to Juile & told her that khirstene is not replying , believe me she send an email ,copy to me asking her to contact me and same day khristene replied me. that's why i am saying that for me they are replying very well.


----------



## arm(mirage)

arm(mirage) said:


> Alright i take my words back, i respect you , may be i am wrong , but believe me i didn't made a single call to them, i only use to keep emailing them after 4 or 5 days , and so far its works nicely, and i found Juily & khristene good HR peoples, one day i send few emails to khirstene but she didn't reply , then i emailed to Juile & told her that khirstene is not replying , believe me she send an email ,copy to me asking her to contact me and same day khristene replied me. that's why i am saying that for me they are replying very well.



But i didn't send too many email's during SC , only one or two email just for asking about the case progress.


----------



## suhailk383

arm(mirage) said:


> For me it depends upon person to person, and the language you are using for correspondence, were you emailing / calling them daily? , i used to emailing them after 4 to 5 days and every time i got an excellent reply from them , even it was Julie or it was Khristene , they are very good peoples and they know the manner very well.


actually my HR is nrichien , but i got cal from khristene few days before.But i forgot save her number. Can u please send me private message of her email adress and phone number


----------



## suhailk383

suhailk383 said:


> actually my HR is nrichien , but i got cal from khristene few days before.But i forgot save her number. Can u please send me private message of her email adress and phone number


i also got offer letter in mirage platform


----------



## arm(mirage)

suhailk383 said:


> actually my HR is nrichien , but i got cal from khristene few days before.But i forgot save her number. Can u please send me private message of her email adress and phone number


Hi, Suhaik383

It is better that you send only email to them, after one or two emails they will defiantly replied, (must use words like request advice on my case) 
Email address of Khristene is ([email protected])
As far is Phone # is concern , there # is not easily accessible , because one day i received a call on my cell phone , showing the local country # , but when i talk to her she said that she is calling from Dubai. and after a while when i try call back to her , the cell # wasn't accessible.
and if you are asking about your SC , then don't send too many emails to them , because SC is not related to HR,i guess a separate department is dealing with SC.

Regards


----------



## rkawan

Sandscorpion said:


> Good advice Bounty Hunter. Some of you may thank your lucky stars that you were told they are no longer hiring for that position. It is not always what it is cracked up to be.


Bounty Hunter is really advising perfectly, we all thanks to him. In my case; I made contract with ammroc on 30 October 2012 as a NDI/NDT instructor for mirage platform. They forwarded my documents for security clearance on November 23, 2012. I have been waiting for SC completion but on 10-January they informed me that your position for training instructor is on hold with other instructor's positions by the higher management. so we can not hire you at the moment. So what some one can do, only wait for the good luck and keep on trying for next suitable job and pray for the future.


----------



## suhailk383

arm(mirage) said:


> Hi, Suhaik383
> 
> It is better that you send only email to them, after one or two emails they will defiantly replied, (must use words like request advice on my case)
> Email address of Khristene is ([email protected])
> As far is Phone # is concern , there # is not easily accessible , because one day i received a call on my cell phone , showing the local country # , but when i talk to her she said that she is calling from Dubai. and after a while when i try call back to her , the cell # wasn't accessible.
> and if you are asking about your SC , then don't send too many emails to them , because SC is not related to HR,i guess a separate department is dealing with SC.
> 
> Regards


i have been waiting for my sc for more than 4 months, still they are calling me and telling me to wait. i am so much worried, because iam simply waiting for this job without trying anywhere


----------



## arm(mirage)

rkawan said:


> Bounty Hunter is really advising perfectly, we all thanks to him. In my case; I made contract with ammroc on 30 October 2012 as a NDI/NDT instructor for mirage platform. They forwarded my documents for security clearance on November 23, 2012. I have been waiting for SC completion but on 10-January they informed me that your position for training instructor is on hold with other instructor's positions by the higher management. so we can not hire you at the moment. So what some one can do, only wait for the good luck and keep on trying for next suitable job and pray for the future.




Really Bad Luck.


----------



## arm(mirage)

arm(mirage) said:


> Really Bad Luck.




But Better Luck Next Time ( In Sha Allah)


----------



## Rob8213

*At Last!*

Hi all out there in Expat Land

Just had my security clearance through today, thats about 3 to 4 weeks!

Will hopefully be coming over 24th Feb or 03rd March with the mighty blues2000!

Looking forward to meeting some new people and making a real go of this opportunity.

Rob


----------



## Sem

Rob8213 said:


> Hi all out there in Expat Land
> 
> Just had my security clearance through today, thats about 3 to 4 weeks!
> 
> Will hopefully be coming over 24th Feb or 03rd March with the mighty blues2000!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some new people and making a real go of this opportunity.
> 
> Rob


Congrats; good luck, have a safe journey


----------



## rak

arm(mirage) said:


> Alright i take my words back, i respect you , may be i am wrong , but believe me i didn't made a single call to them, i only use to keep emailing them after 4 or 5 days , and so far its works nicely, and i found Juily & khristene good HR peoples, one day i send few emails to khirstene but she didn't reply , then i emailed to Juile & told her that khirstene is not replying , believe me she send an email ,copy to me asking her to contact me and same day khristene replied me. that's why i am saying that for me they are replying very well.


Hi arm,

i also got offer from mirage platform.... but last 6 months i was waiting here for ma SC application. nw they are telling we dont get reply for ur application... i submit police clearance from ma country. nw i m really worried abt the things going on..... hw to handle these situations...

I need ur advice


----------



## kinglocar

Did anybody come in this week and staying at the Park Inn? I've meet with the ADCB Banker to set up an account, but have yet to be contacted by Anybody from AMMROC. If anybody has their contact information, I could use it. 

And if anybody still needs to setup a bank account, I have a bunch of copies of his business card. He is still looking for many of us.


----------



## arm(mirage)

rak said:


> Hi arm,
> 
> i also got offer from mirage platform.... but last 6 months i was waiting here for ma SC application. nw they are telling we dont get reply for ur application... i submit police clearance from ma country. nw i m really worried abt the things going on..... hw to handle these situations...
> 
> I need ur advice



My dear, at the movement i am also worried because, i have passed my SC on 14 th January 2013 , my VISA is ready ........ but they are not issuing , but they are replying me and telling that ticket & Hotel is in progress.......... too long,

I think for your SC, if they found some thing wrong then they will call back to you & withdraw there offer , but at the movement defiantly SC department still checking you, So just wait & pray.


----------



## arm(mirage)

Most of us belongs to middle class family, we had spent lots of our money for documents attestation process, and things like that for this job offer, and if after couple of months , someone said that we are not going to hire you its really heart breaking news. but it doesn't mean that grapes are sour, may be there is a strong reason behind it, big companies are always take some time for hiring , follow different procedures , and if you hired and passed your probationary period , then you & your family will get reward of this job.


----------



## BlackHawk

arm(mirage) said:


> Most of us belongs to middle class family, we had spent lots of our money for documents attestation process, and things like that for this job offer, and if after couple of months , someone said that we are not going to hire you its really heart breaking news. but it doesn't mean that grapes are sour, may be there is a strong reason behind it, big companies are always take some time for hiring , follow different procedures , and if you hired and passed your probationary period , then you & your family will get reward of this job.


AMMROC will either pay for or reimburse you for the attestation of your documents. In my case, they paid for the documents themselves. Future hires should look into this option.


----------



## arm(mirage)

BlackHawk said:


> AMMROC will either pay for or reimburse you for the attestation of your documents. In my case, they paid for the documents themselves. Future hires should look into this option.


Black Hawk , you are right , but this option is only when you go there, i am talking about if someone failed to go there initially , then ?


----------



## arm(mirage)

BlackHawk said:


> AMMROC will either pay for or reimburse you for the attestation of your documents. In my case, they paid for the documents themselves. Future hires should look into this option.



Black Hawk , 2nd option is really good , please share your experience here, for future hires? i mean how to approach them ?


----------



## BlackHawk

arm(mirage) said:


> Black Hawk , 2nd option is really good , please share your experience here, for future hires? i mean how to approach them ?


As for reimbursement, you can ask AMMROC when you get there, or ask someone who is already there about the process. I will not join AMMROC until a few weeks. When Sara was around I asked her who would pay for the documents and she said AMMROC. Not everyone is aware of this policy; even some people in HR are unaware of this. As I mentioned, future hires should ask AMMROC to foot the bill instead of using their own money.


----------



## arm(mirage)

BlackHawk said:


> As for reimbursement, you can ask AMMROC when you get there, or ask someone who is already there about the process. I will not join AMMROC until a few weeks. When Sara was around I asked her who would pay for the documents and she said AMMROC. Not everyone is aware of this policy; even some people in HR are unaware of this. As I mentioned, future hires should ask AMMROC to foot the bill instead of using their own money.


Thanks Black Hawk, great information.


----------



## rak

arm(mirage) said:


> My dear, at the movement i am also worried because, i have passed my SC on 14 th January 2013 , my VISA is ready ........ but they are not issuing , but they are replying me and telling that ticket & Hotel is in progress.......... too long,
> 
> I think for your SC, if they found some thing wrong then they will call back to you & withdraw there offer , but at the movement defiantly SC department still checking you, So just wait & pray.


MR.ARM,

i understand everything wat u told... Actually wat r the things they are checking for security clearance,, hey u have any idea?

wats ur post in Mirage Platform


----------



## Themightyblues2000

BlackHawk said:


> As for reimbursement, you can ask AMMROC when you get there, or ask someone who is already there about the process. I will not join AMMROC until a few weeks. When Sara was around I asked her who would pay for the documents and she said AMMROC. Not everyone is aware of this policy; even some people in HR are unaware of this. As I mentioned, future hires should ask AMMROC to foot the bill instead of using their own money.


Yeah, my recruitment company here in the UK paid for mine, and AMMROC reimbursed them. However, they only did this because I got the job. My recruiter warned me that if I didn't get it, or decided not to take the job, I would have to pay for it myself...


----------



## arm(mirage)

rak said:


> MR.ARM,
> 
> i understand everything wat u told... Actually wat r the things they are checking for security clearance,, hey u have any idea?
> 
> wats ur post in Mirage Platform



No i have no idea , but i guess general things for SC are Bank account, National ID card data, Criminal Record, Documents etc.
I am a Tech on Mirage.


----------



## arm(mirage)

Hi, themightyblues2000

what about your case progress? got your Visa / ticket or not?


----------



## rak

arm(mirage) said:


> No i have no idea , but i guess general things for SC are Bank account, National ID card data, Criminal Record, Documents etc.
> I am a Tech on Mirage.



wen is ur joining date? wat all the things u submitted for SC?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

arm(mirage) said:


> Hi, themightyblues2000
> 
> what about your case progress? got your Visa / ticket or not?


Not yet...


----------



## arm(mirage)

rak said:


> wen is ur joining date? wat all the things u submitted for SC?


My joining date is not yet conformed , only a initial SC form submitted for SC.


----------



## arm(mirage)

*Hello Forum,

Finally got all things, VISA/TICKET/HOTEL today, moving to AD on 17/02/13.
It took almost three months from interview to till now.*


----------



## JR1975

Hi everyone, just joined this forum. I was offered a contract with AMMROC last Feb 04 for the CN-235 platform and was happy with the offer and signed the contract sent it back to them.
But yesterday Feb 10 I received another contract from AMMROC and they said my contract was changed, instead of working for CN-235 platform it will be in C-130 platform. The offer was better compare to the first one. Now my question is are AMMROC really consistent on there part, because my experienced was on CN-235 aircraft not on C-130? I can work on any type of aircraft, but every mechanic have his expertise on what type of aircraft. Hope someone could give some advised here. Thank you. 
JR1975


----------



## ali.hassouneh9

how can i contact AMMROC?


----------



## ali.hassouneh9

they call me more than 10 times for the work on MIRAGE or on C-130 airplanes, but until now no response, how can i take an answer about that?


----------



## IndigoGirl

Well done and good luck


----------



## ali.hassouneh9

hello to every one


----------



## ali.hassouneh9

*hello to every one*

:ranger:


----------



## lgunnz

Congrats to those on the way here. Anybody here that wants to know a few ins and outs shoot me a PM and I'll give them my cell or contact Bounty Hunter, he's a great reference. Helped me out a lot since I've been here.


----------



## rak

arm(mirage) said:


> *Hello Forum,
> 
> Finally got all things, VISA/TICKET/HOTEL today, moving to AD on 17/02/13.
> It took almost three months from interview to till now.*


congrats!!! nice to hear a good news related to MIRAGE platform....

last 5 months i was waiting for this day


----------



## Pdavidson88

Hello everyone, Does anybody known if there are currently any F-16 crew chief jobs available in UAE with ammroc? If so how would I go about applying for it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## malaizie57

*seeking malaysian friends : AMMROC*

Hi everybody
Just new on this thread while searching info.on AMMROC,
Malaysian x-AF employees at AMMROC-pls contact/PM me.
Am stationed at Makkah.
Thanks


----------



## ROCKON

hi everybody
I am selected for mirage platform and still waiting for security clearance approval for the last 3 months. can anyone please give me the idea how long will it take for the same. thanks


----------



## Bounty Hunter

ROCKON said:


> hi everybody
> I am selected for mirage platform and still waiting for security clearance approval for the last 3 months. can anyone please give me the idea how long will it take for the same. thanks


ROCKON,

Please read through the pages of this discussion. No one knows the timetable of the security clearance. Some wait weeks, some wait months (like me, I waited 6 months). Read and read and then if you don't understand it, read again. The discussion should answer anything and everything you might ask. If you don't get your answers after reading, then ask. Chance are, your questions have already been answered.


----------



## AlfromScotland

Hi all after a bit of information. I spent over 23 years in the RAF, majority of the time in Avionics Bays. Does Ammroc operate 2nd line operations or are all equipments sent back to manufacture for repair? Had a job offer from a UAE company, but has been put on hold, now looking at other options.


----------



## ROCKON

Bounty Hunter said:


> ROCKON,
> 
> Please read through the pages of this discussion. No one knows the timetable of the security clearance. Some wait weeks, some wait months (like me, I waited 6 months). Read and read and then if you don't understand it, read again. The discussion should answer anything and everything you might ask. If you don't get your answers after reading, then ask. Chance are, your questions have already been answered.


Thanks Bounty Hunter that means I can still hope to join ammroc shortly.
Also received reply from Ammroc HR that my security clearance is still under process.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

ROCKON said:


> Thanks Bounty Hunter that means I can still hope to join ammroc shortly.
> Also received reply from Ammroc HR that my security clearance is still under process.


Again,

I don't know how long it takes for the SECURITY CLEARANCE process and it certainly does not mean that you will join AMMROC shortly. 

Security Clearance is exactly that. The check everything and tht is why in some cases it takes longer than others.


----------



## Fatbrain

*Salaries*

Dear all .. I'm new here and need some info regarding salaries .. And I'd like to say that this forum is very useful and many thanks for all the info you provided here.. Back to my question:
How much are senior engineers being offered? Like senior avionics or systems engineers ... Full package?? Kindly let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fatbrain

shawgialbess said:


> Hello Aero55,
> 
> Grade J basic salary around (18 KAED basic + 11 KAED housing + 3 KAED Misc) comes to around 32 KAED , the benefits are good: educational assistance max 4 kids around 35 KAED for secondary and 25 KAED for elementary per child per year in and outside UAE, 25 working days vacation time, relocation allowance around 37 KAED which till this moment i don't know what does it cover and if it is reimbursed upon receipts or a lump sum , once a year paid tickets for legible spouse and 4 kids besides to medical insurance.....all of the above might differ so am not too sure what will they offer you..... If somebody else got something different he/she is welcomed to share with us.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck man


Hi shawgialbess,
is this salary for senior level engineers at the PMO&E dept? i heard total package should be around 40KAED.. kindly confirm


----------



## Guest

You would like to think they have set grades with a fixed pay scale, which they do. But in reality they don't stick to these. It depends on your skill set and how hard you negotiate with them - which is very divisive when you actually get to your place of work. Unprofessional and disorganised outfit with little regard welfare of personnel and if you stick your head up out of the sand, prepare to be shot down in flames and hung out to dry. 

Be aware though that, at this moment in time, education allowance is only for your natural children, not step children. This is changing but I think depends on your grade again!!!


----------



## Fatbrain

Thanks for the info sandstorm.. Is there a range you can think or know of? And do they get tickets twice or on e a year?


----------



## shawgialbess

Fatbrain said:


> Hi shawgialbess,
> is this salary for senior level engineers at the PMO&E dept? i heard total package should be around 40KAED.. kindly confirm


it may differ as I said..


----------



## Guest

Fatbrain said:


> Thanks for the info sandstorm.. Is there a range you can think or know of? And do they get tickets twice or on e a year?


There are defined payscales - I think you should be able to find some info if you trawl back through old posts. To this day, I have not had the priviledge of viewing the HR manual. For some unkown reason this is on a 'need to know' basis and I obviously don't need to know its contents!

You (and your family) get one ticket per year. In your first year, this will be after 9 or 10 months' service.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Sandstorm said:


> There are defined payscales - I think you should be able to find some info if you trawl back through old posts. To this day, I have not had the priviledge of viewing the HR manual. For some unkown reason this is on a 'need to know' basis and I obviously don't need to know its contents!
> 
> You (and your family) get one ticket per year. In your first year, this will be after 9 or 10 months' service.


Sandstorm,

As far as I know (unless you are J or above), you foot the bill for your family for tickets. You get your ticket from the company but again, you have to foot the bill for them. My contract reads "Depends on the grade; subject to eligibility". Figure that one out and let me know!


----------



## Fatbrain

Bounty Hunter said:


> Sandstorm,
> 
> As far as I know (unless you are J or above), you foot the bill for your family for tickets. You get your ticket from the company but again, you have to foot the bill for them. My contract reads "Depends on the grade; subject to eligibility". Figure that one out and let me know!


Do engineers/sr. Engineers get in at grade K?


----------



## AlfromScotland

AlfromScotland said:


> Hi all after a bit of information. I spent over 23 years in the RAF, majority of the time in Avionics Bays. Does Ammroc operate 2nd line operations or are all equipments sent back to manufacture for repair? Had a job offer from a UAE company, but has been put on hold, now looking at other options.


Can anyone provide some guidance please. It really would be appreciated.


----------



## Fatbrain

They will be doing depot level repairs and overhaul .. Their aim is to do all repairs in house .. Somebody correct me of I'm wrong.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Fatbrain said:


> They will be doing depot level repairs and overhaul .. Their aim is to do all repairs in house .. Somebody correct me of I'm wrong.


Man, you are in Bahrain!! Why woukld you want to leave there??? I was there for 8 months while Active Duty AF and loved it to death!


----------



## Fatbrain

Bounty Hunter said:


> Man, you are in Bahrain!! Why woukld you want to leave there??? I was there for 8 months while Active Duty AF and loved it to death!


Political situation here is not stable ... I like it too but cannot commit for long term .. On the other hand .. Looking for a new challenge


----------



## gomes26150

Hello Rockon, i am also joining AMMROC in first week of march..my SC took 1.5 months.. let me know if you need any help.. PM me..


----------



## Ausee76

Hi All,

Its been long since I last wrote on this forum. I was busy with completing all my documentation and now My Security Clarence has started. reading the previous blogs I understand that I should expect 4 to 6 week or even more for the security clearance to complete. 

I want to know about the hotel accommodation payment. I mean the initial 30 days hotel accommodation that is provided by AMMROC, who pays for it? does AMMROC pays for it or we are required to pay for it after we get paid?

What are the possible Hotels that the company offers accommodation in?

Also I have no definite date but i expect to start in first week of May. are there any AMMROC employees living in shared accommodation? As I am interested to live in shared accommodation for the initial 6 months after the 30 days hotel accommodation finishes.


----------



## ROCKON

gomes26150 said:


> Hello Rockon, i am also joining AMMROC in first week of march..my SC took 1.5 months.. let me know if you need any help.. PM me..


As im new to the forum i may not be able to PM u right now, but will do in coming days, by the way which platform r u selected for. I am still waiting for my security clearance for the last 3.5 months.


----------



## Guest

Bounty Hunter said:


> Sandstorm,
> 
> As far as I know (unless you are J or above), you foot the bill for your family for tickets. You get your ticket from the company but again, you have to foot the bill for them. My contract reads "Depends on the grade; subject to eligibility". Figure that one out and let me know!


Make the contract as evasive as possible! Here's a novel idea, why not commit in black and white to what will and will not be paid and be up front about it. This gives prospective employees the opportunity to weigh up the pros and cons and the full deal on offer. Don't move the goalposts a few months in - at the moment there is a trickle leaving, give it a few months and other juicier contracts out there and I suspect this will turn into an exodus.


----------



## lgunnz

Ausee76 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its been long since I last wrote on this forum. I was busy with completing all my documentation and now My Security Clarence has started. reading the previous blogs I understand that I should expect 4 to 6 week or even more for the security clearance to complete.
> 
> I want to know about the hotel accommodation payment. I mean the initial 30 days hotel accommodation that is provided by AMMROC, who pays for it? does AMMROC pays for it or we are required to pay for it after we get paid?
> 
> What are the possible Hotels that the company offers accommodation in?
> 
> Also I have no definite date but i expect to start in first week of May. are there any AMMROC employees living in shared accommodation? As I am interested to live in shared accommodation for the initial 6 months after the 30 days hotel accommodation finishes.


The hotel is paid by AMMROC. You don't have to pay anything for the first 30 days. There are plenty of folks here that do the shared living. I'm sure you will find someone willing to move it with you. Just start talking to the people who come in with you.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Visa has arrived... See some of you on or around the 3rd...


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Visa has arrived... See some of you on or around the 3rd...


Bro, it's about time...Looking forward to it. By the way, you guys will making it it here just in time for the Air Expo!!!


----------



## rak

Hi every one i got a job offer from AMMROC SCM department. they gave me grade D
Please advise wat all the benifits of my grade,
Wat all the things i can claim after joining


----------



## Ausee76

rak said:


> Hi every one i got a job offer from AMMROC SCM department. they gave me grade D
> Please advise wat all the benifits of my grade,
> Wat all the things i can claim after joining


Hi Rak,

Have you received the contract? Because all the benefits you will get will be mentioned in the contract. AMMROC is pretty good in providing all the appropriate benefits to its employees so I believe you will be looked after as well. Do you know what platform you will be joining?

I will be joining AMMROC's SCM department as well and waiting for my security clearance.


----------



## Fatbrain

Does anyone know what grade: XA mean? I saw this grade in a job description letter from AMMROC ..


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Bounty Hunter said:


> Bro, it's about time...Looking forward to it. By the way, you guys will making it it here just in time for the Air Expo!!!


Cool... I can finally get you that beer I owe you!


----------



## SWINGATE

*Not accurate*



pritesh_007 said:


> Mail your Resume on HR-AMMROC E mail ID
> [email protected],


Please do NOT use these email accounts (one is mine, and others belong to people who have left), and I am NOT involved in any recruitment for AMMROC! 

If you send your details to me, they will be DELETED.

Thanks.


----------



## dizzyizzy

It just came to our attention that someone posted on this thread not only their own contact details but also the details of a person working for this company, without their consent!

This not only goes against the forum rules but is incredibly irresponsible and has caused a big inconvenience to this person.

Anyone who post either their own contact details here or others will be banned from this forum immediately and will have their posts removed. 

Hope this is clear and we encourage everyone to read the forum rules, link at the top of the page.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Quick question for the guys already 'in country'...

What things are (and what item AREN'T) covered by the 'settling-in allowance'? I know it's receipt based (i.e. you buy stuff and claim it back from the company) but is it just furniture, TV, and the like? Trying to decide what stuff to bring over, and don't want to bring stuff that I can get out there...


----------



## lgunnz

Don't know anyone who has actually received the settling allowance but it is not on a "claimed" basis. The amount is based on grade. Don't remember the amounts as the memo just came out on Tuesday, and since I signed my offer letter to early in the year (anyone signing after October 1st is authorized) I won't be receiving it.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

lgunnz said:


> Don't know anyone who has actually received the settling allowance but it is not on a "claimed" basis. The amount is based on grade. Don't remember the amounts as the memo just came out on Tuesday, and since I signed my offer letter to early in the year (anyone signing after October 1st is authorized) I won't be receiving it.


Yeah, I've been given a figure as part of my contract. I was just wondering what sort of items are eligible to be reclaimed... Anyone know?


----------



## lgunnz

Like I said, it's a fixed amount. At your 3 month mark you will receive the full amount, no questions asked.


----------



## Ausee76

How long does it takes to get your UAE resident card and work visa on your passport after you get to Abu Dhabi? the reason i am asking is that I believe you cant rent a car or buy a car if u dont have the resident card. and also cant do a lot more other things.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Ausee76 said:


> How long does it takes to get your UAE resident card and work visa on your passport after you get to Abu Dhabi? the reason i am asking is that I believe you cant rent a car or buy a car if u dont have the resident card. and also cant do a lot more other things.


The VISA is the important key. Without the VISA in your passport, nothing happens.


----------



## Ausee76

Bounty Hunter said:


> The VISA is the important key. Without the VISA in your passport, nothing happens.


Thanks for the reply.

Can you please give me a time frame how long does it takes to get the visa on your passport from the time you land in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

lgunnz said:


> Like I said, it's a fixed amount. At your 3 month mark you will receive the full amount, no questions asked.


Oh, OK... It said on the contract "payable against receipt" so just wanted to check it was for 'anything' within reason, or if any items were excluded...


----------



## lgunnz

The offer letters are usually the last thing to change. For instance, mine read that we only received 25 days of paid vacation annually but the policy is 35 days. And like I said the memo was distributed just last week so doubtful the letters have been updated to reflect.


----------



## rak

Ausee76 said:


> Hi Rak,
> 
> Have you received the contract? Because all the benefits you will get will be mentioned in the contract. AMMROC is pretty good in providing all the appropriate benefits to its employees so I believe you will be looked after as well. Do you know what platform you will be joining?
> 
> I will be joining AMMROC's SCM department as well and waiting for my security clearance.


as my platform is *MIRAGE*


----------



## MAM1969

Dear All, 
Thank you for these fruitful information,
are there any one know if ammroc cover the kids schools fees for grade *G*, since it was not clear in their offer.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

MAM1969 said:


> Dear All,
> Thank you for these fruitful information,
> are there any one know if ammroc cover the kids schools fees for grade G, since it was not clear in their offer.


No... Only grade J and above as far as I know... :-(


----------



## MAM1969

thank you Themightyblues2000,
you mean Grade J is higher than G according to their offers?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

MAM1969 said:


> thank you Themightyblues2000,
> you mean Grade J is higher than G according to their offers?


That's correct...


----------



## MAM1969

Themightyblues2000 said:


> That's correct...


do you think this policy could be amended, since the schools there are very expensive?\


----------



## Themightyblues2000

MAM1969 said:


> do you think this policy could be amended, since the schools there are very expensive?\


I wouldn't have thought so... Accompanying family are only eligible for allowances at level J or above. I doubt they'll lower that as it'd cost them a fortune... :-(


----------



## Themightyblues2000

...of course, the other option is to get promoted...? :-O


----------



## Ausee76

Hi, can any one tell me what documents AMMROC ask you to submit for applying for the family visa?


----------



## Guest

Ausee76 said:


> Hi, can any one tell me what documents AMMROC ask you to submit for applying for the family visa?



You will need your original marriage certificate and children's birth certificates (I got certified copies from the Registry in London as I didn't want to a) lose the originals and b) have stamps all over them. 

These will need to be apostilled at your Embassy and attested at the UAE Embassy. I also had to have ours attested again at the Office of Foreign Affairs - don't know why, but it wasn't worth getting into an argument about this! You will then need to have them translated in country into Arabic. You can either get this done before your family joins you or you can send them via courier once you are all here. 

If you have step-children joining you, you need to show permission from their father that you can legally sponsor them.

You will need to do a lot of running around yourself, unless of course there is more help and input from Ammroc when completing family visas these days.

BTW, I did these a long time ago and the rules may have changed and also the requirement for specific documents may also have changed. Blink and you can miss a rule change here. Perhaps someone who has gone through the process recently can provide an update.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Ausee76 said:


> Hi, can any one tell me what documents AMMROC ask you to submit for applying for the family visa?


Read Sandstorm's post above, and have a look at this site...

http://abudhabiliving.net/page/how-apply-family-visa

I hope that helps...


----------



## Ausee76

Thanks guys. Will have a read and get back with questions, if any.


----------



## arm(mirage)

Hi every one just arrived here on last Sunday so far l found ammroc a good company they are working systematically . Second day lots of documentation including salary advance and six month house rent in advance . Only 7 working days required for pprocessing .


----------



## rak

arm(mirage) said:


> Hi every one just arrived here on last Sunday so far l found ammroc a good company they are working systematically . Second day lots of documentation including salary advance and six month house rent in advance . Only 7 working days required for pprocessing .


nice to hear u joined at last!!! wats ur grade pay


----------



## aduysak

You mean got your residence visa,house rent in advance,salary advance in 7 days
???


----------



## arm(mirage)

rak said:


> nice to hear u joined at last!!! wats ur grade pay


D 




:clap2:


----------



## arm(mirage)

aduysak said:


> You mean got your residence visa,house rent in advance,salary advance in 7 days
> ???


My previous arrived colleages told me that, they got there salary advance and house rent in only 7 working days.even first day at ammroc HQ, HR guy told us, you will get your salary & house rent advance in just 7 working days.
Our resident visa and emirate ID card are in process. Hope fully will got all the things soon.
Medical is cleared.
Bank account is open.
So far I found ammroc a good company, working systimaticlly.


----------



## rak

arm(mirage) said:


> D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :clap2:


my grade also same... can u please advised wat all the benifits of our family


----------



## GumbaGumba

arm(mirage) said:


> My previous arrived colleages told me that, they got there salary advance and house rent in only 7 working days.even first day at ammroc HQ, HR guy told us, you will get your salary & house rent advance in just 7 working days.
> Our resident visa and emirate ID card are in process. Hope fully will got all the things soon.
> Medical is cleared.
> Bank account is open.
> So far I found ammroc a good company, working systimaticlly.


Hi

Congrats on getting there  I'm intrigued, which bank did you open your account with? I have been advised that you need a residency visa before you can open a current account so I have only managed to open a saving account for now.

B


----------



## Rob8213

Hi all

Well thats it! I am on the way at last.......

Here is my timeline so you can have a basic idea of the process and times required (may not be typical):

CV submission - 20 Oct 2012
Telephone Interview - 27 Nov 2012
Job offer/negotiation - 28 Nov 2012
Certificates sent for attestation - 03/12/2012
Certificates back from attestation - 07/01/2013
Security Clearance applied for - 08/01/2013
Security Clearance granted - 07/02/2013
Visa applied for - 10/02/2013
Visa granted - 20/02/2013
Flight details sent - 25/02/2013

I will be flying over on the 3rd March to start the induction on the 4th.

Hang on in there it will happen just have some patience. I also applied for a civil service job just before my CV submission for AMMROC: I had an interview 4 weeks ago and still have not heard anything! I also thought that the job agency that I used was top notch and took a lot of the work out of this process.

Rob


----------



## Ausee76

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Read Sandstorm's post above, and have a look at this site...
> 
> How to : Apply for Family Visa | Abu Dhabi Living | things you need to know about Abu Dhabi !
> 
> I hope that helps...




Hi,

Thanks for sending me the information for applying for Family Visa. I would like to know does AMMROC helps its employees at any stage of this process? or does the employee is on his own for submitting the applications for his family visa?

Also I would like to know whats the step by step lead time for getting all the documentation? for example how long does it takes to get the resident visa and emirate ID card? 

Thanks


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Like Rob, I too will be flying out on the 3rd, and for me the whole process has taken just over 4 months (from my interview). Looking forward to putting some faces to the names I've seen/spoken to on here!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Like Rob, I too will be flying out on the 3rd, and for me the whole process has taken just over 4 months (from my interview). Looking forward to putting some faces to the names I've seen/spoken to on here!


What hotel are you staying at?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Bounty Hunter said:


> What hotel are you staying at?


Park Inn...


----------



## aduysak

Where do you stay after 1 month Bounty?


----------



## arm(mirage)

rak said:


> my grade also same... can u please advised wat all the benifits of our family


Only Medical is free


----------



## arm(mirage)

GumbaGumba said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats on getting there  I'm intrigued, which bank did you open your account with? I have been advised that you need a residency visa before you can open a current account so I have only managed to open a saving account for now.
> 
> B


In hotel loby bank staff is searching and looking for new commers, when u filled forms of national bank or adib bank they will process there work, and gave u a letter which u handed over to HR . At the same time your id and resident visa will come, then the bank staff will handed over u your package, atm, check book etc.


----------



## GumbaGumba

arm(mirage) said:


> In hotel loby bank staff is searching and looking for new commers, when u filled forms of national bank or adib bank they will process there work, and gave u a letter which u handed over to HR . At the same time your id and resident visa will come, then the bank staff will handed over u your package, atm, check book etc.


Wow thank you! I won't be working with Amroc but hoping the same process happens for us.  I can't wait to get there


----------



## Bounty Hunter

aduysak said:


> Where do you stay after 1 month Bounty?


After my 1st month, I got a place in Khalifa City A. It is not fabulous but it is living and that is enough right now. I am saving money so when my family arrives, we can find a place with at least some grass so my kids can play. I know...good luck with that! I know there are places out there, just got to search high and low...

When you coming to UAE?


----------



## aduysak

Bounty Hunter said:


> After my 1st month, I got a place in Khalifa City A. It is not fabulous but it is living and that is enough right now. I am saving money so when my family arrives, we can find a place with at least some grass so my kids can play. I know...good luck with that! I know there are places out there, just got to search high and low...
> 
> When you coming to UAE?


I will join in the middle of april bounty i think...
Need to place after one month,can you help me?
Later hope to rent at al reef villas ....


----------



## Bounty Hunter

aduysak said:


> I will join in the middle of april bounty i think...
> Need to place after one month,can you help me?
> Later hope to rent at al reef villas ....


Al Reef?? Lets talk. Cep numara var mi? Send it in PM. I will call you when you send it.


----------



## Zee2012

What's wrong with al reef? I was looking at renting there!


----------



## Fatbrain

Bounty Hunter said:


> Al Reef?? Lets talk. Cep numara var mi? Send it in PM. I will call you when you send it.


Hi Bounty,
What is wrong with Khalifa city? And alreef? Please let us know your experience with both places ... And how much are the rents there? If you're talking grass .. That means you're looking at villas ...

Regards


----------



## aduysak

Nothing wrong dont worry..Only EXPENSIVE...


----------



## Bounty Hunter

There is nothing wrong with Al Reef. Only it is quite expensive. For tyhose who think they are coming over here and going to live in a fat villa, they are dilusional. It can be done, but dependent on your grade, you might have to struggle a little. For those of you all that read these postings, YOU HAVE TO PAY THE FULL RENT UP FRONT. Not sure but I know I dont't roll with $20K in pocket. Going to have to save that up from the git go!


----------



## fuel89

I am currently in the USAF looking to retire in Mar 2014,security clearence is good for a few more yrs. . I am thinking of applying for a job at this company. Been a jet engine mechanic in the AF for 23 yrs. Most experience is on the F 15,with some on the C 17. I will be deploying to that area in a few weeks and was wanting to know if they had a HR office that I could go into and give them my resume. Also as for as the $$$ go,what kind of offer should I expect? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## fuel89

Also,I would like to live closer to the base. Can you suggest a good place. Just looking for a decent 1 bedroom apt. for the wife and I.


----------



## Ausee76

Bounty Hunter said:


> There is nothing wrong with Al Reef. Only it is quite expensive. For tyhose who think they are coming over here and going to live in a fat villa, they are dilusional. It can be done, but dependent on your grade, you might have to struggle a little. For those of you all that read these postings, YOU HAVE TO PAY THE FULL RENT UP FRONT. Not sure but I know I dont't roll with $20K in pocket. Going to have to save that up from the git go!


Hi, 

Does all the property owners ask for up front rent? I heard that some ask for 4 or 2 cheques (I mean Quarterly or 6 monthly) with forward dates?

Just saw online Al Reef where they have advertised 3 bed apartment for AED 100K per year and 3 bed Villa for AED 125K.

Khalifa city B seems like a little old but has 3 bed villas advertised for 125K as well.

These prices seems very expensive. Do you know what are the suburbs where I can find less expensive 3 bedroom apartment or villas to rent? 

Surely for the initial few months I will have to live in shared accommodation in order to save for the first cheque for my rent.

Regards,

Ausee76


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Ausee76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does all the property owners ask for up front rent? I heard that some ask for 4 or 2 cheques (I mean Quarterly or 6 monthly) with forward dates?
> 
> Just saw online Al Reef where they have advertised 3 bed apartment for AED 100K per year and 3 bed Villa for AED 125K.
> 
> Khalifa city B seems like a little old but has 3 bed villas advertised for 125K as well.
> 
> These prices seems very expensive. Do you know what are the suburbs where I can find less expensive 3 bedroom apartment or villas to rent?
> 
> Surely for the initial few months I will have to live in shared accommodation in order to save for the first cheque for my rent.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ausee76


Yes, some land lords will take 2 or 4 or 6 checks but if you pay all up front, it equals out to be less. As far as finding a place you just have to beat the bushes and do a lot of homework. It is very hard to find these sort of places on the internet; your best bet (and I know this is not what you want to hear) is when you get here, then get a fell for Abu Dhabi and decide. Travle distance to work and schools and just things that you think you cannot live without while you live so far out.


----------



## Ausee76

I agree mate. But I am just trying to do the initial internet research. .. but I agree a lot of things will be different on ground


----------



## arm(mirage)

Hollo forum, 
Just arrived here on 17 th feb, and now after exactly 8 working days, today they handed over our advance salary and housing advance.
So far I am very immpressed, the way HR is working. And I am feeling lucky myself become a member of this great organization.


----------



## lgunnz

arm(mirage) said:


> Hollo forum,
> Just arrived here on 17 th feb, and now after exactly 8 working days, today they handed over our advance salary and housing advance.
> So far I am very immpressed, the way HR is working. And I am feeling lucky myself become a member of this great organization.


Wow, things must be going more smoothly over there nowadays. Took them almost a month to get me my advance.

It really is best to look once you arrive. I tried to get a feel for the place online but being here turned out to be so much different. You can get a rental, drive around the place you want to set up and just look, there are plenty of advertisements listed on villas and apartments. The doors are usually open, you just go in look around and if you like it call the number listed.


----------



## fuel89

Can anyone please help me with the few questions I had above. Thanks


----------



## arm(mirage)

lgunnz said:


> Wow, things must be going more smoothly over there nowadays. Took them almost a month to get me my advance.
> 
> It really is best to look once you arrive. I tried to get a feel for the place online but being here turned out to be so much different. You can get a rental, drive around the place you want to set up and just look, there are plenty of advertisements listed on villas and apartments. The doors are usually open, you just go in look around and if you like it call the number listed.


Many thanks dear.


----------



## fuel89

This question is for the ex US military members. Did you have to have your DD214 before you could even apply? I ask that because I wanted to be officially retired on March 1st,but they told me they would have to mail me the form,which could take up to 2 weeks. Also,if your pay grade is under J will they still sponsor your wife? Thanks


----------



## lgunnz

Hey Fuel189 couple answers to your questions. Yes there is an HR at the main headquarters. I'm sure you could talk to the security and let them know your intentions and they would take your resume and things to HR. They aren't big on letting people into the office as it is a small office and there is a lot of sensitive information in there.

Secondly, offers are based on grade so you would have to talk to your agent or HR, whoever you end up going through to get the job about that. There is negotiations possible so keep that in mind.

Next, they apparently haven't told you yet, not surprising as the military is horrible at communication but, you will get an email with a link where you can download your DD214. AMMROC deals with a lot of ex military so I'm sure if you explain the situation they will understand. But yes you will need your DD214 eventually as that will need to be attested. 

Also, no they will not pay any benefits toward family members for any grade below J unless you are Emirate, then it is H.

And finally, where you live will be based on where your base is. According to what you posted earlier you worked F15's and C17's. Off the top of my head I don't remember where the C17's are currently based but in a few years that may change as AMMROC has a few things in the works that you will find out about once you arrive. Find out where you will be working and ask the question then.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## fuel89

That is nice to know. I don't need them to pay for my wife to come over,I just wanted to make sure she would be allowed to come with me. That I could be her sponsor and she could get a visa to stay with me. Also,what about medical costs for your spouse,if you are not J pay grade. How far out do you advise I send my resume out,from the time I would like to retire? Thanks for the info


----------



## lgunnz

You can sponsor her no problem, I believe they will even help you with the process. Don't quote me on this though as my wife isn't planning on heading out here yet so I haven't looked into the process. 

As for how far out, that can be a touchy subject. Everybody's experience is different. For me personally, from start to feet in the sand took me just over 6 months. But I did ask to come over after Christmas and New Years, so technically I could have been here 2 weeks earlier. But for others the process was only 4 months. Just keep that in mind. I don't work at HR nor do I have any contacts there so I couldn't tell you the best course of action in this respect. Just read through the other pages of this thread and you can get a good feel for the "average" time.


----------



## 60guy

fuel89 said:


> That is nice to know. I don't need them to pay for my wife to come over,I just wanted to make sure she would be allowed to come with me. That I could be her sponsor and she could get a visa to stay with me. Also,what about medical costs for your spouse,if you are not J pay grade. How far out do you advise I send my resume out,from the time I would like to retire? Thanks for the info


To answer the portion of the question about medical. They will provide medical for spouse and children only if they reside in the UAE for all pay grades, this will be included on the contract.


----------



## fuel89

Thanks for the info guys. My wife will be staying with me in the UAE. Fingers crossed I will be headed that way next Mar. I will actually be deploying to that base soon. Do you think it would be easier to go straight to the HR there and put in my resume or submit it through an agency?


----------



## Linesuperv

arm(mirage) said:


> Hollo forum,
> Just arrived here on 17 th feb, and now after exactly 8 working days, today they handed over our advance salary and housing advance.
> So far I am very immpressed, the way HR is working. And I am feeling lucky myself become a member of this great organization.


......,,, enuf Rao Mehtaaa.. Wellcome to reality and some waiting for ur joining at base ..


----------



## rak

hey arm, 
i got accomodation from SAHARA APARTMENT 9... can anyone pls advise wat all the facilities they are providing


----------



## rak

arm(mirage) said:


> Hollo forum,
> Just arrived here on 17 th feb, and now after exactly 8 working days, today they handed over our advance salary and housing advance.
> So far I am very immpressed, the way HR is working. And I am feeling lucky myself become a member of this great organization.


which hotel u r staying


----------



## aduysak

rak said:


> hey arm,
> i got accomodation from SAHARA APARTMENT 9... can anyone pls advise wat all the facilities they are providing


How much are you going to pay for one month dear friend??


----------



## chris2441

Hello Bounty Hunter, my name is Chris and I am new to expatforum. I am former USAF age mechanic and last summer I was offered a job with AMMROC to work age on their F16 program. My security clearance docs were submitted last august and still my approval has not come through. I have read some of your posts and you seem to have good information about how things are actually working over there. Are you a member of the F16 program? I'm hoping that my clearance comes through very soon so that I can get over there and start working. Any helpful advice is much appreciated. Thanks, chris


----------



## lgunnz

Hey Chris, Bounty Hunter doesn't work the F16's. I'm on that side, but I can tell you the same thing I know he would say: patience. We don't work HR so we have no control over the processing or hiring. It does seem like you have been waiting longer then most but sometimes people get lost in the shuffle. Contact your recruiter or whoever you are going through. I know my recruiter contacted me when mine was done but he told me he found out that it had been sitting on the lady's desk for almost 2 weeks before they even contacted him. If you're going to work here you have to have patience, nothing gets done the way we are use too. Insha'Allah is a phrase you will learn quickly


----------



## chris2441

Hey man thanks a lot for your response. I am familiar with how things work in the middle east, I spent a year and half working in saudi arabia. I remember how it would take forever for the company to get stuff done, so i'm sure the emirates work in a similar fashion. I just emailed the in country recruiter, so hopefully he'll get back to me soon and have some more updated information. So what job specialty are you in? Have you been happy with how things have progressed since you've been in country? How long have you been there? Thanks for your help, Chris


----------



## lgunnz

I work Fuels but thanks to "perfect" timing I am working in the Phase support section. I can't complain as there have been some good points about the job. Though there are somethings that have been frustrating but on the whole it seems like a worthwhile experience. PM me and I can explain in more detail.


----------



## Rob8213

*Finally Arrived*

Hi all

Arrived 'in country' at last! Sailed through visa, eye scan, passport and customs and was met by 60guy and shown around and shared a very nice meal at a local Italian, Cheers 60guy for your time and helpful information this evening.

We did have a little hic-up at visa control, but as myself and MightyBlues had printed the visa that our recruiting agency had sent to us, we just used that to progress as all they apperently needed was the barcode and a piece of paper to stamp!

Rob


----------



## chris2441

Hey I'm not quite sure how to PM you, I don't a link to do this on the webpage. If you would like I can send you my email address and we can correspond through that. Thanks, chris


----------



## lgunnz

You may not have enough posts yet. But to Pm just click the name and a drop down menu will appear and private message is one of the options.


----------



## chris2441

It looks like since im new to the site I don't have the ability to do private messages. maybe you can try PM'ing me. thanks


----------



## DeltaBravo

Hi all,

Great thread with loads of good info.

I've just started the process and have been recruited through DynCorp. Has anyone else here been brought on board in this way? Would be interested to here of anyone else's experience with DynCorps process.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## lgunnz

Hey Chris, I can't PM you until you get your posts up.


----------



## chris2441

Delta Bravo, which program are you supposed to be joining? I'm gonna be on the F16 program, and I was recruited by aviation recruiting out of florida. I'm not sure which program dyncorp is working with. Best of luck to you and I hope you get there soon. chris


----------



## DeltaBravo

Thanks Chris,

I'm coming out as a Quality Control Inspector, and that's all I know for now. Looking forward to it though.

Steve


----------



## fuel89

Hey guys,I noticed that you needed to get some forms attested. Exactly what forms and how much does it cost and when do you do this? Where do the forms go and about how long does it take to gt them back? Does the company pay for this or you?Thanks for the info,Mike


----------



## Themightyblues2000

fuel89 said:


> Hey guys,I noticed that you needed to get some forms attested. Exactly what forms and how much does it cost and when do you do this? Where do the forms go and about how long does it take to gt them back? Does the company pay for this or you?Thanks for the info,Mike


The company will let you (or your recruiter) know what stuff needs to be attested. If you keep receipts for the cost, I believe you can claim it back when you arrive. However, my recruitment company paid for mine to be done, and THEY claimed the money direct from AMMROC.


----------



## fraz1776

Hey guys! I currently work for GAL and we've been hearing rumors about ammroc taking over the company and obviously our contracts. Any of you guys heard this? What's the salaries like? I've heard ammroc doesn't pay as well as gal. Hope we don't have to take a pay cut if it is true.


----------



## lunchbox

Well finally for me its almost done got my visa and fly date 24th march. I hope to meet some of you soon.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

lunchbox said:


> Well finally for me its almost done got my visa and fly date 24th march. I hope to meet some of you soon.


Which hotel do they have you in?


----------



## lunchbox

Not sure yet still no hotel or ticket info. I'll post it as soon as I know.


----------



## Ausee76

Finally Got my Visa and Flight date of 31 March. Waiting for the ticket and hotel details.


----------



## TangoCharlie

Hello, i would like to know if any one joining Ammroc will be flying from mumbai Airport anytime soon.


----------



## ROCKON

TangoCharlie said:


> Hello, i would like to know if any one joining Ammroc will be flying from mumbai Airport anytime soon.


I will fly from mumbai airport but only after getting my security clearance,
thanks.


----------



## TangoCharlie

ROCKON said:


> I will fly from mumbai airport but only after getting my security clearance,
> thanks.


Thats gr8 !!! please let me know once the security clearance is done and you get the tickets...



Thanks
Shrikant


----------



## lunchbox

Is anyone flying in on the 24th that will be working at the HQ in the airport?


----------



## Ausee76

I will be flying on 31 March. Please contact me if anyone will be in the Hotel during that time. Have to coordinate transport arrangement from the hotel to AMMROC HQ.


----------



## lgunnz

If you have trouble finding someone to take you to HQ there is a bus that runs between there and the hotel. The ADAT bus. Can't remember the time but if you walk over to the bus stop there is a schedule. There are four buses that stop there, three of which stop at a bus stop about a 5 minute walk from Al Wahda mall. That's what kept me alive before payday. The bus costs 3aed and it's cheaper to ride the bus into town and eat then eat anywhere on Yas Island.


----------



## Ausee76

lgunnz said:


> If you have trouble finding someone to take you to HQ there is a bus that runs between there and the hotel. The ADAT bus. Can't remember the time but if you walk over to the bus stop there is a schedule. There are four buses that stop there, three of which stop at a bus stop about a 5 minute walk from Al Wahda mall. That's what kept me alive before payday. The bus costs 3aed and it's cheaper to ride the bus into town and eat then eat anywhere on Yas Island.


Thank alot for the advice. This will really help. I was a bit double minded renting a car saying I am visiting


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Ausee76 said:


> Thank alot for the advice. This will really help. I was a bit double minded renting a car saying I am visiting


I've rented a car for three weeks for only £300... It makes the hunt for accommodation a lot easier, and I'm glad I did it. Accommodation sorted in just a week!


----------



## lunchbox

Blues,

Are you workin at the HQ? Also can u give me some info on the accommodation you found? Feel free to PM me if needed. I fly in the 24th and will be working at HQ.

My family will come as soon as accommodation s and visas are sorted.

Lunchbox


----------



## lgunnz

Yeah better to rent a car. I was able to get around but everyday I wished I had transportation and once I was finally able to get a car I felt behind the power curve because I had to rush to look for a place and try and get the things I needed to live.


----------



## aduysak

lgunnz said:


> Yeah better to rent a car. I was able to get around but everyday I wished I had transportation and once I was finally able to get a car I felt behind the power curve because I had to rush to look for a place and try and get the things I needed to live.[/QUOT
> 
> So dear friends,can we rent a car without residence visa at the airport??? Or where??


----------



## lgunnz

Yes rent at the airport. I didn't but several people I know did.


----------



## aduysak

lgunnz said:


> Yes rent at the airport. I didn't but several people I know did.


Where did you rent your home,some of guys renting from al reef apartments..What do you think to rent from al reef?


----------



## lgunnz

I live in Khalifa City A. I didn't care for Al Reef. The villas are nice and have yards. The apartments are nice on the inside but I didn't care for the proximity of the apartments or only having a parking lot to look at out my window. There are cheaper places, some furnished you just have to look. I like my place because I pay the same price I would in Al Reef but all utilities are paid for, including "chill." You have to pay out of pocket for those things there.


----------



## aduysak

lgunnz said:


> I live in Khalifa City A. I didn't care for Al Reef. The villas are nice and have yards. The apartments are nice on the inside but I didn't care for the proximity of the apartments or only having a parking lot to look at out my window. There are cheaper places, some furnished you just have to look. I like my place because I pay the same price I would in Al Reef but all utilities are paid for, including "chill." You have to pay out of pocket for those things there.


Thanks a lot for your info..I will see when i join ...Are you living with your family in Khalifa City A or alone..How much do you pay monthly...Maybe i will need accommdation until summer for that reason i am asking...thanks...take care...


----------



## fuel89

If I get this job,I am also looking into renting in Khalifa City A. Can you tell me how far of a drive that is to the base and do you think it is safe. I am also looking for a place that includes utilities and covered parking and hopefully a pool. For a 1 bedroom,what should I expect to pay a yr? I have been looking and it looks like I can get a place for under 40,000 AED,and that's in our price range,but it doesn't say if utilities are included. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks,Mike


----------



## lgunnz

Although they are different distances on the map, and Al Reef is farther. It actually takes the same amount of time to get to the base from both places. I live just off the highway so it only takes me 30 minutes in the morning, but because highway 11 is not congested it only takes about 30 minutes from Al Reef as well. I pay under my allowance but not much after the agent fee and percentage added for the utilities. Don't know what you will find for that price and covered parking is pretty hard to come by in Khalifa.


----------



## fuel89

Thank you for the info. So you have to pay the agency fees every month? I thought it was like a one time finders fee. Well,if utilities are included we can go up in price,so that is not a problem.


----------



## lgunnz

Yes the agency fee is a one time deal. I meant that my total for the year is just under my housing allowance.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Well, welcome to all that have recently arrived and for those that are waiting...be patient my friends. I have been off-line for the last few weeks as I have been trying to buy a car. For those that do not want to rent a car upon arrival, good luck with that. You will see how much behind the 8ball you will be without transportation when you need it. Bus?? Sure, if you are into that sort of thing but remember back to catching a bus...it almost never stops close to where you need it to and if you have car, you can beat the bushes looking for place to rent. Renting is not so tricky, just have to look and keep your options open. I know for most; shared rent is desirable however, depending upon your arrival, you may not find someone to share with. It’s a tough situation but persevere and you will get through this. We are all grown and have survived this long. 

Fuel89, you can find places with covered parking. It is not that hard. Just be flexible and always keep an open mind. Under 40K AED? Not likely. I too thought around that price but when I arrived, it was not as you may think. Again, keep an open mind.

Aduysak, Cardesh, like we talked about on the phone when you arrive Abu Dhabi, you can look for people to share with. It is fairly difficult for you to look now as you don’t even have you security clearance. Would you put your plans on hold while waiting for someone else that does not have their security clearance yet? 

The Mighty Blues…when did you get here?!? You were supposed to shoot me a message! Either way, welcome. I start my 4 day rotation today (Sat) so I can’t stop by but after that I am free. What hotel are you in?

Lgunnz, yes I do not work on the F-16 side but believe it or not, I am pervy to much more information than you may think. I know what goes on during the day and what is going on with each platform. Please don’t answer on my behalf; like your parents always taught you “speak only when spoken too”. Don't mumble "Jerk" under your breath...it is all out of respect.

Chris2441, from cradle to grave, 6 ½ months. It was during Ramadan so things tend to move a little slower so in a nutshell, my face to face interview in Seattle WA was 19 Mar and I arrived 30 Sept. 

Take Care all,

Tony


----------



## aduysak

Hi Tony,
its nice to see u here after long time...
Hope you are well.
Tony but my security clearance was approved about one month ago..
You mention about this security clearance or should i have one more another security clearance...
Regards...


----------



## Bounty Hunter

aduysak said:


> Hi Tony,
> its nice to see u here after long time...
> Hope you are well.
> Tony but my security clearance was approved about one month ago..
> You mention about this security clearance or should i have one more another security clearance...
> Regards...


Sorry old friend, I remember and this was my mistake. No, you only have one security clearance. Shortly after that (don't know eactly when) you should recieve your VISA and plane tickets. I will send you a PM.


----------



## aduysak

Also i got my visa..Only waiting for tickets...see u..


----------



## lgunnz

hahaha cute

You say these things like I don't know where your information comes from, and for the record the question directed at us both.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

lgunnz said:


> hahaha cute
> 
> You say these things like I don't know where your information comes from, and for the record the question directed at us both.


Read the post again...


----------



## ilyadagrt

aduysak said:


> Also i got my visa..Only waiting for tickets...see u..


Hi aduysak, I am from Ankara, and read your posts. I talked to AMMROC HR manager about a F110 position and waiting for their decision. Hopefully I will come to Abu Dhabi soon. How long does decision process take? If you don't mind, I want to call you to ask about recruitement processes before you leave.

I hope you have a nice travel to Abu Dhabi.


----------



## aduysak

call me


----------



## aduysak

aduysak said:


> call me


Have you got my cell phone number that sent private message ilyada...


----------



## MariaFernandez

Hello everyone! 

My husband works for AMMROC and I'm in real estate. We have been in abu dhabi since 2006. If you are looking to lease an apartment/villa here in Abu Dhabi I would be happy to assist. 
I know it can be a challenge to get evereything sorted and find your way around so please feel free to contact me anytime. 

You can phone me directly on 0506170664 or email me at [email protected] 

Thank you!


----------



## ilyadagrt

aduysak said:


> Have you got my cell phone number that sent private message ilyada...


I searched it but private messaging seems notworking for me


----------



## ilyadagrt

ilyadagrt said:


> I searched it but private messaging seems notworking for me


I will try to post 5 messages..


----------



## ilyadagrt

... to activate private messaging


----------



## ilyadagrt

ilyadagrt said:


> ... to activate private messaging


I hope it is working now.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Bounty Hunter said:


> Well, welcome to all that have recently arrived and for those that are waiting...be patient my friends...
> 
> The Mighty Blues…when did you get here?!? You were supposed to shoot me a message! Either way, welcome. I start my 4 day rotation today (Sat) so I can’t stop by but after that I am free. What hotel are you in?
> 
> Take Care all,
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,

Sorry for the lack of contact on here.... It's been a bit mad since I arrived...  I'm sure you know what I mean... ;-)

I'm in the Park Inn at the moment, and have rented in Al Reef. Should be getting the keys any day now.  Very impressed with most aspects so far, and looking forward to the challenges ahead...


----------



## lunchbox

Is anyone coming in on the 24th? 

Any major differences between Khalifa city a and al reef?


----------



## S2gatz75

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. Thanks to everyone especially bounty for the great info. I am still active duty Air Force but start terminal here in June. I have already had an interview via Skype and am waiting on an offer. I just have a few questions.
Does AMMROC offer any type of 401K or retirement/savings plan? I'm trying to decide what to do w my current TSP. 
Also, did anyone ship a car and/or household goods? I've been to UAE tdy many times so know a little of the landscape around AD. 
I've been researching banks and have been considering HSBC. What are your experiences with the banks over there and doing Internet transfers to your banks in the states?
I'm sure I will have more questions. Please bare with me. Thanks


----------



## Themightyblues2000

S2gatz75 said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. Thanks to everyone especially bounty for the great info. I am still active duty Air Force but start terminal here in June. I have already had an interview via Skype and am waiting on an offer. I just have a few questions.
> Does AMMROC offer any type of 401K or retirement/savings plan? I'm trying to decide what to do w my current TSP.
> Also, did anyone ship a car and/or household goods? I've been to UAE tdy many times so know a little of the landscape around AD.
> I've been researching banks and have been considering HSBC. What are your experiences with the banks over there and doing Internet transfers to your banks in the states?
> I'm sure I will have more questions. Please bare with me. Thanks


Welcome to the forum...

I'm not sure about the 401K thing, being a Brit... Any of my USofA colleague able to help...? Depending on what level you get hired in on, you should get a reasonably generous settling-in bonus. This is paid at the end of your probation period. For that reason, I and several of my friends & colleagues out here haven't shipped out any furniture or the like... Cars are 'relatively' inexpensive out here too... I'm picking up a 2009 3.5 ltr V6 Pajero in perfect condition for about US$18500.

As for banks, most go with ADBC or NBAD (both local banks), but I'm with HSBC, and find them very good. I can transfer up to $100,000 back to my UK account for only a $7 charge...


----------



## S2gatz75

The mighty blues, thanks for the reply. Are those Internet transfers you are doing ?


----------



## arm(mirage)

Hello forum,

Tips for new comers.
1) Do not worry about salary advance , they are giving salary advance within seven working days after arrival.
2) There are few banks who offer , rented apartments or villa , contact ammroc HR regarding this , this is very safe and sound.
3) If you are staying at yas island , there are three buses for down town, 170, 180,185
and free bus shuttle of hotel as well.
4) Yas island to HQ is only 8 mints drive, taxi fare is only AED 15 one way.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

S2gatz75 said:


> The mighty blues, thanks for the reply. Are those Internet transfers you are doing ?


Yeah, if you have an HSBC Advance account, you can use their 'Global View' Internet banking... It links all your accounts... 😎❤


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Another top tip... When you arrive at the airport, and the customs staff stamp your passport, make sure they stamp your e-visa too. If they forget to (and it has happened at least three times in the last month to AMMROC personnel) it makes things awkward for you, and will delay your processing. Once your e-visa is stamped, THEN get half a dozen colour copies made (your hotel should be able to help). Copies of your e-visa without the stamp are as much use as tits on a fish...


----------



## S2gatz75

Great info, thank you very much. Any recommendations on car rental at the airport?


----------



## KieronGSi

S2gatz75 said:


> Great info, thank you very much. Any recommendations on car rental at the airport?


Yes, don't. If you come in on a work visa you won't be able to rent a car until you get your residence visa and UAE Driving licence so there is little point in trying. There are car rental places that can get around this though, but from my experience not the ones at the airport.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

KieronGSi said:


> Yes, don't. If you come in on a work visa you won't be able to rent a car until you get your residence visa and UAE Driving licence so there is little point in trying. There are car rental places that can get around this though, but from my experience not the ones at the airport.


Good luck trying to find one like that. I have known many people that have gotten them from the airport and nothing has happened to them. Or, you can slave around on the bus or taxi and get stuck behind the 8 Ball.


----------



## S2gatz75

But as long as they think I'm a tourist I can rent one at the airport, right? I don't want to be without wheels.


----------



## aduysak

Hi Dear Friends,

Is it possible to use SKYPE in UAE...
If i load the SKYPE to my computer before coming there can i call my country?
What is the best way to communicate with our families..
Just i want to be sure...

Regards..


----------



## lunchbox

Im about to fly in from kuwait. Anyone stauing at the viceroy?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

aduysak said:


> Hi Dear Friends,
> 
> Is it possible to use SKYPE in UAE...
> If i load the SKYPE to my computer before coming there can i call my country?
> What is the best way to communicate with our families..
> Just i want to be sure...
> 
> Regards..


Skype is fine in the UAE. I got the school forms for you. Will scan them in in the morning and send them to you before I go to work.


----------



## aduysak

Bounty Hunter said:


> Skype is fine in the UAE. I got the school forms for you. Will scan them in in the morning and send them to you before I go to work.


Thanks a lot eniste...


----------



## MAM1969

*hi*

Hi everyone,
i am waiting my SC for more than 4 months is this normal? any one have the same experience?


----------



## S2gatz75

Another question? What do the Americans do about taxes over there and Social Security? 

Thanks


----------



## BlackHawk

*Arriving Sunday Night*

I touch down this Sunday and will also be staying at the Viceroy; looks like this is something new with AMMROC. I don't get any time to rest so I start work the following morning. Any tips on how you guys managed to stay awake during orientation, seeing that you probably were suffering from jet


----------



## lgunnz

BlackHawk said:


> I touch down this Sunday and will also be staying at the Viceroy; looks like this is something new with AMMROC. I don't get any time to rest so I start work the following morning. Any tips on how you guys managed to stay awake during orientation, seeing that you probably were suffering from jet


Be glad you get the night to recover. Because of where I was flying in I only had about 3 hours between when I got to the hotel and when we got picked up. That was a long day. I was hurting pretty bad, drinking water helped but not much. You could try standing up as well.


----------



## VegasSCPO

*Car rental*

I rented a car as soon as I arrived at the airport and it made things a whole lot easier. Bountyhunter set me up with the reservations but you will need to show an international driver's license and your passport to get it. If you wait until the next day you won't be able to do anything because you will not have your passport. You will also need a US credit card to sign your rental contract. Debit card is not acceptable.




KieronGSi said:


> Yes, don't. If you come in on a work visa you won't be able to rent a car until you get your residence visa and UAE Driving licence so there is little point in trying. There are car rental places that can get around this though, but from my experience not the ones at the airport.


----------



## S2gatz75

Cool, I may get with you guys when I get firm dates to help me out with rental car reservations,


----------



## VegasSCPO

*Need a roommate now!!!*

I am staying in a 2 bedroom apartment right behind Holiday Inn on Airport Road. Looking for a roommate for at least 6 months. Room is fully furnished and free utilities including cable and internet. Building has a pool, sauna and gym on the rooftop. PM if interested.


----------



## lunchbox

Vegas does that place have 3bedroom apts also and whats the cost if u don't mind me asking. Pm me with details please.


----------



## VegasSCPO

Found a cheaper way to get documents authenticated without going through authexperts. Will take some time but definitely cheaper.


to get documents authenticated in the USA go to this site.
Document Authentication | Embassy of the United States Abu Dhabi, UAE

to get documents authenticated by the UAE embassy in the USA go to this site. 
Legalization of Documents | UAE Embassy in Washington, DC


----------



## s2classic

*Arrived!!*

Hi Guys,

New to the forum, which has some great info on it!! I wish I had known about it sooner, might have saved me time from looking at other expat sites!!

I arrived in Abu Dhabi on Sat 30th Mar. Good start, no one at the airport to pick me up. No problem tho, just jumped a taxi to the Viceroy!

Still finding my feet so to speak as it's all still new! Had a one day induction yesterday (Mon), medical tomorrow and 3 days induction next week. I'm out here on the Apache platform and would like to hear from any guys who are doing the same with a view to getting some info on the work environment. Would also like to get some more info on accommodation!

I would strongly suggest that anyone who's looking at coming out here to work with AMMROC and have arrived at this forum, look back at all of the posts. Like I said, there is a lot of good information on here which would benefit you!

For guys asking about SC and visa timings, my experience was that from offer to arriving in AD was 3 months!


----------



## aviatorlove

Hello,

Hope you all doing great. 

Well, this is my first post in this very useful forum. I am an aircraft engineer graduate holding a master and bachelor from london. I am very interested to join ammroc but do you think they can take freshers (non emirati)? And what is the best way to apply? It will be great if someone can help! 
Thanks!!!


----------



## gobarca

Hello all. hope things are well.
I'm in the process of completing my paperwork, just started my Security Clearance proceedings, for what I've read, it is the longest part of the process, so let's see how it goes.
I've been to the UAE many times with previous employers, but just in transit. Never had a chance to rent a car. Would booking it online before travelling work? Has anyone tried that?
Cheers


----------



## aduysak

Hi All !!!

Finally;I will be at The Park Inn Hotel for joining on 14th April Sunday Morning..
Is anybody staying there for one month period for sharing same destiny:=))

Regards...


----------



## Pdavidson88

I'm trying to get on with AMMROC with the F-16 program, Where would be the best place to start and who should I contact? Thank you.


----------



## S2gatz75

Is AMMROC still hiring? I had an interview back in March and was told they were drafting an offer. I've emailed HR a few times but the replies are fewer and far between. Is this standard?


----------



## gobarca

aduysak said:


> Hi All !!!
> 
> Finally;I will be at The Park Inn Hotel for joining on 14th April Sunday Morning..
> Is anybody staying there for one month period for sharing same destiny:=))
> 
> Regards...


Good news, how long did it take you from offer to travel date??
Thanks


----------



## aduysak

gobarca said:


> Good news, how long did it take you from offer to travel date??
> Thanks


Everything has been completed in 3 months,but due to my former job leaving process joined in 4 months...


----------



## gobarca

aduysak said:


> Everything has been completed in 3 months,but due to my former job leaving process joined in 4 months...


Thanks for the info, it's been almost 2 months since I accepted the offer, hoping for a quick turn around. Currently waiting for SC.


----------



## midnight2359

Hi all,

Ive been contacted by AMMROC with regards to a position in which I expressed my interest and I am now currently applying for.

The process to me seems a little slow but just want to confirm with anybody else if this sounds right, below are my timeline of events:

1. 04/04/2013 Phone call regarding the position with salary details (I didn't take this an offer though)
2. 10/04/2013 Phone interview 
3. 19/04/2013 Email sent to me requesting Security Clearance, Education Certs, Passport phots and copy, updated CV.

I know compared to a lot of you, you have all waited weeks to months but im just wondering if this is roughly the same sort of process you all followed?

Thanks


----------



## Bounty Hunter

midnight2359 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive been contacted by AMMROC with regards to a position in which I expressed my interest and I am now currently applying for.
> 
> The process to me seems a little slow but just want to confirm with anybody else if this sounds right, below are my timeline of events:
> 
> 1. 04/04/2013 Phone call regarding the position with salary details (I didn't take this an offer though)
> 2. 10/04/2013 Phone interview
> 3. 19/04/2013 Email sent to me requesting Security Clearance, Education Certs, Passport phots and copy, updated CV.
> 
> I know compared to a lot of you, you have all waited weeks to months but im just wondering if this is roughly the same sort of process you all followed?
> 
> Thanks


I am here now and my process went a little differently. AMMROC was in Seattle and I went for a face to face interview. After roughly 4 weeks, I got an offer letter. After negotiating, I got a rough draft offer letter and an email asking for those very same things you mentioned. 

Tehn after it was all said and done, it was exactly 6 1/2 months from cradle to grave. I mean from the time I talked to them until I arrived in the UAE.


----------



## keshavc4

can any body send me Ammroc email id for Aircraft technician job ??


----------



## suhailk383

is there any one working in MRTT aircraft in alain base?


----------



## 2013ammroc

Hi all, 

Ammroc are coming to the UK, please see the attached flyer. If you are based in the UK and interested please see the contact details below on the Flyer.

Thanks,


----------



## CASAFIXER

Ok...well for all of those that are still out there wondering about AMMROC...here is a little bit of information. Take it how ever you want ... the choice you make is yours not mine:

Program: F16 Block 60 on Al dhafra... if you think AMMROC has that program, guess again. Lockheed Martin still controls the contract for the next year. 

Program: AH-64D on Al Dhafra.. Again if you think you are safe there, guess again. Dyn Corp still controls the contract there also.

Program: DCH-8/King Air 350...not much to say on that, expect if this is AMMROC's flagship from the get go, it has failed beyond anything I have ever seen. Anybody who has ever ran maintanence on theses type of airframes, knows you need to develop programs for them. They were never designed for the for spook missions. 

The CN-235's, C-17's and C-130's are not fairing any better. Again, AMMROC controlled. It must be noted here that When AMMROC took over form DYN CORP...that pragram failed for 6 months....

Now to the nitty gritty. AMMROC basic operating manual is a copy and paste from the US Air Force MX Program...AF 91-101 it think it is. If they stuck with what is says it would have been great ... easy to use and easy to understand..but they decided to *******ize it...confusion regins in the Training and Quality Departments. 

Local Emerati's will be in charge of all that you do. Do not make them look bad and dont make them loose face. It is ok for them to lie and cheat in front of you as long as it is you they are making look bad. REMEMBER this: All a local national has to do is say that you disrepected him...you are out of your job.

Now AMMROC...hummmm what to say...ok lets start, 6 months ...no contract was ever given to me. 6 months it took to get into there ORACAL system, 2 months to get a pass into AL Dhafra...Again ... confusion!!! Besides all the lies and all the back stabbing in that company....is truely ... the WORST COMPANY I HAVE EVER BEEN WITH...

Now all you retires...KEEP YOUR CAC card. US Air Force is there on one side with a PX on it to get those hard to find things....but dont try to by a computer tv or any thing that sort, you will not get off base and will get arrested with it. Any and all form of computer drives are forbidden on AL Dhafra, as well as camera's and cell fone that have camera...ohh and this rule only applies to you, not local nationals.

And yes....I DIDNT SIGN A NDA WITH AMMROC...

Now I know people are going to get here and tell me I am wrong and tell me how great AMMROC is..fine so be it..let them...than ask them what do you really make and how much debt are you into? ....60-70-80k AED to the company..credit cards...new car...they couldnt leave if they wanted to...

So there you have it....the reason AMMROC doesnt send information is becasue they dont want you to know the truth..


----------



## shawgialbess

WAW that sucks.....


----------



## CASAFIXER

Are you sure you want to get on with AMMROC? Lockheed Martin controls the F16 contract for the next year. All F16 mechs that have been hired for the F16 as of Feb have not been allowed on the F16 program by UAE Air Force. They dont want AMMROC on there program AMMROC has failed in every base they are at. You might have a better chance hooking up with Lockheed....oh and so you know this...Lockheed pays twice as much as AMMROC does. And since you may not have block 60 experienace...AMMROC will try to pay you less. Just my opinoon from what I saw in AMMROC for six months.


----------



## CASAFIXER

A little more to the AMMROC tale....

AMMROC is so unorganized and so screwed up that they have a sub contract with Dyn Corp for 50 Quality Inspectors for the F16 Block 60 Program... Does anyone else see a problem with that.. Subcontract for 50 people because you can't hire people for the open slots? Besides the fact that Lockheed Martin still controls the contract and Dyn and LM are competitors for contracts...HUMMM you have to wonder...

Oh and by the way....Dyn Corps pays more, pays for a rental car and pays for your housing.... 

AMMROC is so hurting for people that they are recruiting from Jordan and Egypt, I believe, to fill slots for the F16 Block 60 program for the UAE Air Force. Were as the LM workforce for the F16 mostly is USAF ex AF.

My advise....don't hold there breath waiting for AMMROC to contact you back.. They don't want westerners, they want cheap labor from India, Jordan, Philippines and other places. Workers that will do what ever local nationals tell the to do no matter if it is right or wrong .


----------



## Guest

Read the posts at the very beginning of this thread - many people thought this was sour grapes from ex-DynCorp employees. It wasn't trust me but as Casafixer says, once people get here (and they usually have debt to service back in their home countries), take a salary advance to pay for housing, get a loan to pay for furniture and then a car loan and then discover contracts are being reneged on or it just isn't what they were sold, it is too late to bang out. 

Be very careful if you are giving up a reasonably well paid job in your home country - you may well find that after moving and starting afresh and then begin to buy into the ex-pat lifestyle, you are not actually any better off and saving any money. 

Then there is the hassle of dealing with HQ and getting everything you have been promised - people are still fighting to get their settling in allowance over 6 months later - and the general apathy of HR. If you have a good western supervisor who will fight your corner, you may well be lucky but you may end up with a supervisor who is only here ticking off the days until retirement or a foreigner where there is a 'lost in translation' issue.

Don't forget that the UAE is in the middle of a huge emiratisation programme and the Government is making up the shortfall between salaries paid in the government and private sectors and almost all emiratis here have degrees and think that entitles them to a management position, regardless of experience. So, if you plan on being here for the long haul, think again and yes, more and more cheaper labour will be sought from Asia and Far East - it makes financial sense to any company unfortunately and none more so out here. Why pay westerners when they can pay Indians, pinoys, etc - they might not have the skill set but will take all the cr*p thrown at them without complaint for a quarter of the pay!

Your pound of flesh will be taken (and then some) with your salary in return and NOTHING ELSE - hardly fair for people who go above and beyond, work all the hours until the work is done - no overtime, no time off in lieu, no thanks. The attitude is "if you don't like it, you know where the door is".

So, don't just look at the bottom line salary you are being offered - if it seems to good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## AlfromScotland

Does anyone have anything positive to say about Ammroc? They are advertising in the UK for jobs.


----------



## Guest

Don't get me wrong - they pay well for your services but if you have high expectations from a company and are a high-maintenance and needy person, then this isn't for you. You need to be flexible, patient, self-sufficient, self-reliant and able to sort your life out - no-one is going to do it for you, beyond organising your Visa, you are on your own. 

Most things are a fight, you are under the threat of being fired at will (employment laws don't really exist out here and the courts will certainly not be on the side of an ex-pat) and once you get sucked into taking loans then it is very difficult to leave. 

If you come with few expectations and sufficient funds to get you started then you won't go far wrong. If, however, you think you will get paid and want the sun, moon and stars on top from the company, get yourself a reality check and find alternative employment options, because the Middle East is obviously not for you.


----------



## keshavc4

does anyone give me AMMROC hr or consultant mail id for the job of Aircraft Technician ?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

CASAFIXER said:


> A little more to the AMMROC tale....
> 
> AMMROC is so unorganized and so screwed up that they have a sub contract with Dyn Corp for 50 Quality Inspectors for the F16 Block 60 Program... Does anyone else see a problem with that.. Subcontract for 50 people because you can't hire people for the open slots? Besides the fact that Lockheed Martin still controls the contract and Dyn and LM are competitors for contracts...HUMMM you have to wonder...
> 
> Oh and by the way....Dyn Corps pays more, pays for a rental car and pays for your housing....
> 
> AMMROC is so hurting for people that they are recruiting from Jordan and Egypt, I believe, to fill slots for the F16 Block 60 program for the UAE Air Force. Were as the LM workforce for the F16 mostly is USAF ex AF.
> 
> My advise....don't hold there breath waiting for AMMROC to contact you back.. They don't want westerners, they want cheap labor from India, Jordan, Philippines and other places. Workers that will do what ever local nationals tell the to do no matter if it is right or wrong .


So, I guess you aren't working for AMMROC any more? Resigned or sacked I wonder?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Sandstorm said:


> Don't get me wrong - they pay well for your services but if you have high expectations from a company and are a high-maintenance and needy person, then this isn't for you. You need to be flexible, patient, self-sufficient, self-reliant and able to sort your life out - no-one is going to do it for you, beyond organising your Visa, you are on your own.
> 
> Most things are a fight, you are under the threat of being fired at will (employment laws don't really exist out here and the courts will certainly not be on the side of an ex-pat) and once you get sucked into taking loans then it is very difficult to leave.
> 
> If you come with few expectations and sufficient funds to get you started then you won't go far wrong. If, however, you think you will get paid and want the sun, moon and stars on top from the company, get yourself a reality check and find alternative employment options, because the Middle East is obviously not for you.


Like Sandstorm says, if you expect everything to be done for you, don't bother coming. You WILL be disappointed, and we don't want you. If on the other hand you are able to look after yourself, and be proactive, then come and join those of us who are working hard to make things better, rather than whining about the stuff we don't like.

There are things about the company that need to be sorted. There are things about the company that have been improved in the last 9 months. There are things that WILL improve in the NEXT 9 months.

Contrary to what Casafixer has said, not all the people out here are 'slaves' due to spiralling debts... I'm here, and I'm staying, and not because I have no choice... I'm staying because I have the choice to 'put up, or shut up', and I've chosen the former.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

AlfromScotland said:


> Does anyone have anything positive to say about Ammroc? They are advertising in the UK for jobs.


See my post above... Things aren't perfect, far from it... I for one want to make things better.

You are correct in that they are recruiting in the UK. If you are interested, feel free to send me a PM, and we can chat...


----------



## AlfromScotland

Thanks for the offer, I may take you up on the offer, in a few days or so. I have been following this thread for awhile and know that there has been issues in the past but these recent posts are the strongest against Ammroc for a long time. After spending over 20 years in the RAF, avionics, I know that there is only one person that looks after number one and that is you. Thanks again for the offer.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

AlfromScotland said:


> Thanks for the offer, I may take you up on the offer, in a few days or so. I have been following this thread for awhile and know that there has been issues in the past but these recent posts are the strongest against Ammroc for a long time. After spending over 20 years in the RAF, avionics, I know that there is only one person that looks after number one and that is you. Thanks again for the offer.


Yes, Casafixer's comments against the company were quite strong, and I agree with some of them. I suspect however, that some of them were made due to bitterness...


----------



## ** GETSOME **

Hi everyone,
been reading post on this site ref. AMMROC for a couple of weeks now.Seems there are quite a few issues with this company from people on both sides of the pond.
Well as this is my first comment on this site here goes!Had a phone call the other day from my recruiter inviting me to interview, now over the years I've worked for the RAF,Marshall,BAE Systems Vt Aerospace to name a few and presently still employed full time in the Aerospace Industry.My question is do Ammroc pay what they say?and if so ,could someone break it down for me ie .Allowances etc Having worked in saudi for 8 years most things in the middle east I tend to take in my stride . 
Many thanks


----------



## Guest

Themightyblues2000 said:


> See my post above... Things aren't perfect, far from it... I for one want to make things better.
> 
> You are correct in that they are recruiting in the UK. If you are interested, feel free to send me a PM, and we can chat...


Blues

At best you are seeing this through rose tinted glasses, at worst you are naive. Try being here two years and seeing VERY LITTLE change or even treading water. We all think we can make positive changes and make things better, but the reality is we can't. We don't hold the purse strings, we don't have the ear of senior HR and it isn't our train set. All we can do is make the best of it all and walk away at the end of each day exasperated by everything - the apathy, the lack of process, the lack of quality engineers, the lack of quality HR, the lack of quality senior managers who have a backbone (although that means you run the risk of being fired for voicing an opinion and telling someone that they are making ridiculous decisions), so I totally understand why people won't stick their heads over the parapet!

Accept it for what it is, know that the wheels will fall off the bus at some point in the future and either come here with a goal and save like heck for it or just have a really, really good time living it up in the sun - just leave your frustration-o-meter in your country of origin.


----------



## CASAFIXER

@blues...my comments are not due to any bitterness towards AMMROC. Unlike most ex mil mechs that are there I had and have other options. I walked away from 150k a year on good terms with my previous employer to join AMMROC because I believed in what they were doing. 

As you have 90 days to prove yourself to a company..said company also has 90 days to prove itself to me. AMMROC failed to impress me.

If what I right is bitterness....than explain the following...

Two Mirage 2000 were lost due to fire... burnt to the ground...USAF fire department was standing by to help put out the fires on the plane. They were not asked for help. The fire trucks from the UAEAF that showed up had no water.

Overfly a mandtory inspection by 2000 hrs because the local nationals deemed they did have to comply with the inspection.

Running engines in 50C and cooking your engines....after you advised them not to do it.

If AMMROC is so good than why is LM still contolling the F16 program and why is Dyn still controling the AH64D contract? 

Why did almost all the Dyn employees bail and not join AMMROC for the C17 program? 

Why did AMMROC have to sub contract 50 QC inspectors from Dyn?

No I am not bitter at AMMROC at all. From what I saw it was the circus in town...complete with AMMROC clowns.

I speak here with nothing but facts...


----------



## arm(mirage)

CASAFIXER said:


> @blues...my comments are not due to any bitterness towards AMMROC. Unlike most ex mil mechs that are there I had and have other options. I walked away from 150k a year on good terms with my previous employer to join AMMROC because I believed in what they were doing.
> 
> As you have 90 days to prove yourself to a company..said company also has 90 days to prove itself to me. AMMROC failed to impress me.
> 
> If what I right is bitterness....than explain the following...
> 
> Two Mirage 2000 were lost due to fire... burnt to the ground...USAF fire department was standing by to help put out the fires on the plane. They were not asked for help. The fire trucks from the UAEAF that showed up had no water.
> 
> Overfly a mandtory inspection by 2000 hrs because the local nationals deemed they did have to comply with the inspection.
> 
> Running engines in 50C and cooking your engines....after you advised them not to do it.
> 
> If AMMROC is so good than why is LM still contolling the F16 program and why is Dyn still controling the AH64D contract?
> 
> Why did almost all the Dyn employees bail and not join AMMROC for the C17 program?
> 
> Why did AMMROC have to sub contract 50 QC inspectors from Dyn?
> 
> No I am not bitter at AMMROC at all. From what I saw it was the circus in town...complete with AMMROC clowns.
> 
> I speak here with nothing but facts...



By the way when was this fire accident occurred?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

CASAFIXER said:


> @blues...my comments are not due to any bitterness towards AMMROC. Unlike most ex mil mechs that are there I had and have other options. I walked away from 150k a year on good terms with my previous employer to join AMMROC because I believed in what they were doing.
> 
> As you have 90 days to prove yourself to a company..said company also has 90 days to prove itself to me. AMMROC failed to impress me.
> 
> If what I right is bitterness....than explain the following...
> 
> Two Mirage 2000 were lost due to fire... burnt to the ground...USAF fire department was standing by to help put out the fires on the plane. They were not asked for help. The fire trucks from the UAEAF that showed up had no water.
> 
> Overfly a mandtory inspection by 2000 hrs because the local nationals deemed they did have to comply with the inspection.
> 
> Running engines in 50C and cooking your engines....after you advised them not to do it.
> 
> If AMMROC is so good than why is LM still contolling the F16 program and why is Dyn still controling the AH64D contract?
> 
> Why did almost all the Dyn employees bail and not join AMMROC for the C17 program?
> 
> Why did AMMROC have to sub contract 50 QC inspectors from Dyn?
> 
> No I am not bitter at AMMROC at all. From what I saw it was the circus in town...complete with AMMROC clowns.
> 
> I speak here with nothing but facts...


Welll... If it's 'facts' we like...

The Dyncorps guys on C17 were offered a job in Afghanistan, which offered double the wages, so (understandably) they bailed... Three months later, when they all got laid off in Afghanistan, they asked to come back and were told no...

Currently we have about 20 QC staff from DynCorps, at various levels, on a fixed-term contract to cover the short-fall while we continue to recruit. You paint a very rosy picture of their pay and benefits, but they are living in hotels (which get changed from Al Ain to Abu Dhabi to Dubai depending on where DynCorps need them), and they have 1 hire car between 4 or 5 people.

As for the 3 incidents you refer to... They sounds like customer issues to me... What have they got to do with AMMROC? We can advise them, but if they choose to ignore our advice, that's their call.


As I've said previously, I agree with some of your points, and I agree that there are some things about the situation that suck, but I still believe you're being overly critical for your own reasons, whatever they are...


----------



## Themightyblues2000

CASAFIXER said:


> ...And yes....I DIDNT SIGN A NDA WITH AMMROC...


Can you just clarify please...? Did you, or didn't you?


----------



## CASAFIXER

NO...I did not sign a Disclosure Agreement between me and AMMROC. And to reiterate, no I don't harbor any hatred or bitterness towards AMMROC. Why should I? I am right where I want to be right now....8,000 feet altitude, nice working weather, little bit cool a night though, and working with a customer that wants to improve there over all success in aviation and are willing to change their maintenance programs to do it. Are willing to listen to advise and more importantly are willing to work on there own aircraft and learn. I have responsibilities and I am held accountable for my decisions as a DOM, for both helos and turbo-props. I am not just a number. And this customer, knows what it means to lose aircraft, crews and people. And to compare benefits...hum ok...they pay for my rent, give a car to use, had all my ID's with in a week, great medical and dental coverage and still make 6 figures a year. So the grass is greener on this side of the fence.

AS for Dyn and AFG.... There are two sides to that coin, on why "they got laid off". We can fence over that all day long. Everybody knows that Dyn is a bottom feeder company. Only a step up from AMMROC because at least with DYN you have some protection with US labor laws.

I could have stayed in the UAE if I wanted. Had offers from GAL and FLIR systems. Both with better pay. So don't think I was ran out. I choose to leave on my own accord due to the distrust from the local nationals, disorganization of HR, the deceit from leadership, not just the UAEAF but also in AMMROC. There are more of us, some I brought with me some I passed on job offers to them.

In my opinion, what a company needs to survive is strong leadership, something that AMMROC does not have, yet. For a company that has been in reorganized, I think 3 times, I may be wrong, they still haven't fixed their problems. All they seem to due is move there people base to base, into different leadership positions. 

Now...in every aviation company that I have worked in over the past 25 years, both military and civilian, there are three things in common with each other:

Strong leadership... policy and procedures and separation between operations, maintenance and quality. 

All three things I stated AMMROC lacks. Strong leadership...there is none unless it is to protect a local national, Policy and procedures, ok I will give that they are working on them. Only will say that after 2 years you think that they would have developed them already and have them approved instead of everything being in draft copy yet. And from what I saw there is no separation between operations and maintenance and only a little separation for quality. 
It may have gotten better in the last three months, I don't know. 

And I am glad that you like were your at....I have been in and out of the UAE since 2009. Great place to visit.. once. But than again, I managed to be in a lot of places over the past years, from the Middle East to Africa to South America to Asia, all with the same company, from heavies to helos to turbo props. 

I leave you with this:

Never mistake my silence for ignorance, my calmness for acceptance or my kindness as a weakness. I refused to let AMMROC's arrogance, AMMROC's ignorance, and AMMROC's stupidities compromise my values, my standards and my integrity.


----------



## gobarca

Themightyblues2000 said:


> Can you just clarify please...? Did you, or didn't you?


Blues, I sent you a PM, please check. Thanks


----------



## Themightyblues2000

CASAFIXER said:


> NO...I did not sign a Disclosure Agreement between me and AMMROC. And to reiterate, no I don't harbor any hatred or bitterness towards AMMROC. Why should I? I am right where I want to be right now...
> 
> ...AS for Dyn and AFG.... There are two sides to that coin, on why "they got laid off". We can fence over that all day long. Everybody knows that Dyn is a bottom feeder company. Only a step up from AMMROC because at least with DYN you have some protection with US labor laws.



How did you manage to complete your AMMROC induction training without signing an NDA...? Everyone else does it on day 1 week 1, but you didn't...? Seems a bit strange... It's a condition of employment... I'm assuming you got paid during your time with AMMROC?

I'm not 'fencing' over anything. You stated "I speak here with nothing but facts"... Except your 'facts' were mainly about three incidents which were all caused by the customer, DynCorp personnel bailing (which I explained, as you had requested in comment #1606), and AMMROC contracting 50 QC inspectors from DynCorp, which you exaggerated by 150% as there are approximately 20 (and the reason for their fixed-term contract, I have also explained, as you requested). Now you are slating DynCorp too...


----------



## fraz1776

@blues Do you know if there's a list of these new positions they are advertising for in the UK? I'm already out here with GAL but one of my friends is looking for a position out here and we aren't hiring. 
I tried looking on the ammroc website but it says there aren't any positions at all. Also do ammroc have Survival equipment/alse guys out here?


----------



## Themightyblues2000

fraz1776 said:


> @blues Do you know if there's a list of these new positions they are advertising for in the UK? I'm already out here with GAL but one of my friends is looking for a position out here and we aren't hiring.
> I tried looking on the ammroc website but it says there aren't any positions at all. Also do ammroc have Survival equipment/alse guys out here?


I'm not 100% sure... Your best bet is to contact the recruiters direct. There are details on the flyer in post number 1590 on this forum... Sorry I can't be more help...


----------



## CASAFIXER

That is a question for the ages and HR to answer on why and why I never signed a contract. Not me. But it might be that black hole everything falls into...

As far as Dyn.. Read it how ever you want.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

CASAFIXER said:


> As far as Dyn.. Read it how ever you want.


Well, actually, I read it exactly how you wrote it... You specifically stated they were 'facts', and yet, as we both know, they weren't...


----------



## CASAFIXER

Just a side note:

"and AMMROC contracting 50 QC inspectors from DynCorp, which you exaggerated by 150% as there are approximately 20"

Original sub contract is for 50 Dyn QC inspectors. Yes there are at least 20 there now. And from my understanding ... And I may be wrong on this ... They were originally hired for the F16 program to help get that set up and running. Unfortunately, the contract was still controlled by Lockheed Martin. Being that there may or may not have been conflict of interest, or what ever AMMROC decided, they put a hold on the rest of the inspectors, you might say. For that reason, must of the QC inspectors form Dyn were scattered around the UAE to different airframes, because they could not get onto the F16 side. Call it poor AMMROC planning, as always. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## CASAFIXER

Well, actually, I read it exactly how you wrote it... You specifically stated they were 'facts', and yet, as we both know, they weren't.

Maybe my buddy working on the MI8'sand MI17's on KIA got has facts wrong. Than that would mine my pilot buddies in the DYN drug interdiction program got there facts wrong also. But I will find out and set the record straight.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Well, rather than posting 'side-notes', and trying to back-pedal, what about your other 'facts'? You're now saying '...at least 20...'? Well, I believe there are actually only 19, which is why I said the figure of 'approximately 20', because I don't state things as facts unless I know they ARE facts...

When you've confirmed your second-hand information with your buddies, then get back to me, OK?


----------



## CASAFIXER

Sure.. I am man enough to do that...

This is what I said "Why did AMMROC have to sub contract 50 QC inspectors from Dyn" .. Post 1606. And that is a fact. Orginal sub contact with Dyn called for 50 QC Inspectors for the F16 program. 

Not how many Dyn boots are on ground.


----------



## CASAFIXER

When you've confirmed your second-hand information with your buddies, then get back to me, OK? 

Don't consider it second hand information, since they are program mangers. But, No worries I will set the record straight.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Just saying.... You can buy a computer/camera/gps/whatever off the base px if you have the cac for the us military and take it off base with you. No issues at all doing that. 

And also want to note that the no camera thing on al dhafra doesnt just go for expats. The locals also are under the same rule that they are not allowed to have camera phones. Does anyone on base follow these rules??? I dont see locals or contractors following the rule..... 

AMROC is not thought of too highly on al dhafra from talking to the other contractors. Seems to be getting worse by the month. Scraping bottom of the barrel to find people.


----------



## Javo

Hi all as this is my first post here.

I got the newsletter on my email with info that is in post #1590 and I found working for AMMROC might be very interesting. Trying to get more info about AMMROC I found this forum and thread. I'm going through all this posts here however I've read just around 200 of them. Anyway thanks for sharing info here.

I have already registered through AMMROC's careers portal however I don't see any jobs available as of now. 
Lots of you guys are already working for the company and I'm sure AMMROC's HR people are here as well. That's why I wanted to ask you a question.

I'm retired Polish Air Force major with almost 15 years experience on jet trainers, helicopters and turboprop transport aircraft as Avionics (COMM/NAV) Engineer. Unfortunately I didn't work on any AMMROC's listed aircraft but I'm familiar with western avionics. Do you think I could be anyway considered valuable for the company to get job offered?

I have already sent emails to address from the #1590 post flyer and Nirmala with link to my LinkedIn profile asking questions but no reply so far. I'm even considering taking a plane to UK to speak with AMMROC's recruiters when details about interview are known.

Would be glad getting any feedback from you.


----------



## GUNSMOKE

Hello buddy, I have an interview this Tuesday for Hawk with AMMROC ( post is in Abu Dhabi). I am currently the Prop trade manager at Valley UK. Would really like some info if you could spare the time. Thanks.


----------



## Javo

Gunsmoke, thanks for reply.

As I'm a newbie here I can't send you PM with my details.
What kind of info do you need? Is it OK to link my LinkedIn profile here?


----------



## GUNSMOKE

I don't know my friend. I am sure someone with more experience on this site will answer your question, they may well be asleep due to the time difference, I have many questions. Where would I live? How would I get to and from work? Support? Infrastructure? and many more.


----------



## Javo

GUNSMOKE said:


> I have many questions. Where would I live? How would I get to and from work? Support? Infrastructure? and many more.


Well, some of them have already been answered. You just need to read these 1600+ posts. I'm on the same boat digging through and finding lots of useful info.


----------



## Guest

GUNSMOKE said:


> I don't know my friend. I am sure someone with more experience on this site will answer your question, they may well be asleep due to the time difference, I have many questions. Where would I live? How would I get to and from work? Support? Infrastructure? and many more.



You get 30 days in a hotel while your visa is being processed and you bank account is opened. Once you have finished in processing at HQ, you start at your base of work. As soon as the 30 days is over, you are on your own - you find your own place to live (you can get a salary advance as most landlords ask for one, two, four or six post-dated cheques up front but if you can, bring enough cash with you to start yourself off and buy furniture, etc, I would suggest you do so). You need to sort out your own utilities, hire a car or buy one, and you get work under your own steam - there is no hand-holding here!

As has been said, support here is hit and miss - some have a good support network from their management and HR, others have a not so good experience. AMMROC is growing way too fast and doesn't have the infrastructure to keep up with this and can't recruit enough decent engineers to keep their customer happy IMO but my experience on platforms where there are ex-RAF, most of the guys have a can-do attitude and will go the extra mile to get things done. This is not the case on all platforms though. 

They seem to be recruiting extremely overpaid staff for HQ functions and trying to put in place all sorts of hoops and obstacles but at the sharp end where the actual work is done, it is like pulling teeth trying to get spares, tools, support (I could go on but it is boring now after 2 years of trying).


----------



## GUNSMOKE

Thanks Sandstorm, just as I feared. Tell me to go and get a place to sleep and I'll come back with a dos bag and some beers. I think my interview is going to be me mainly questioning them. Thanks again.


----------



## ChinookGuy

Hello Guys, I have seen alot of HELPFUL information so far. I was contacted by a recruiter last week and interview for AMMROC on June 3rd 2013 in Nashville. I'm looking for as much help in the following questions as possible. A little about me.. I'm a CH-47 Chinook Mechanic. Have been so for 5 years. Active Duty Army. I have myA&P as well. I have been a maintenance team leader for the past 2 years. My questions are:

Has anyone else taken a job on the CH-47'S with AMMROC

What will be roughly the offer I may be given

How is the work enviroment

I have 2 kids, one of which will be in 1st grade, How much will I be paying for school fees

How much trouble will it be for me to bring my dog with me

THANK YOU GUYS IN ADVANCE FOR ANY HELP!!


----------



## GUNSMOKE

Sandstorm said:


> You get 30 days in a hotel while your visa is being processed and you bank account is opened. Once you have finished in processing at HQ, you start at your base of work. As soon as the 30 days is over, you are on your own - you find your own place to live (you can get a salary advance as most landlords ask for one, two, four or six post-dated cheques up front but if you can, bring enough cash with you to start yourself off and buy furniture, etc, I would suggest you do so). You need to sort out your own utilities, hire a car or buy one, and you get work under your own steam - there is no hand-holding here!
> 
> As has been said, support here is hit and miss - some have a good support network from their management and HR, others have a not so good experience. AMMROC is growing way too fast and doesn't have the infrastructure to keep up with this and can't recruit enough decent engineers to keep their customer happy IMO but my experience on platforms where there are ex-RAF, most of the guys have a can-do attitude and will go the extra mile to get things done. This is not the case on all platforms though.
> 
> They seem to be recruiting extremely overpaid staff for HQ functions and trying to put in place all sorts of hoops and obstacles but at the sharp end where the actual work is done, it is like pulling teeth trying to get spares, tools, support (I could go on but it is boring now after 2 years of trying).


 Thanks for the answer buddy. Could you please give me a rough cost of renting a place to live and a vehicle there? How do you find it living there, have you relaxed there and made it your home? Also do you know any of the Hawk platform there? Thanks man.


----------



## CASAFIXER

@ ChinookGuy .... I hope this will help answer your questions...

In order to have the company pay for your family to with you will have to be hired as Grade J. Most likely they will offer you either a G or H, that seems to the most common unless you are hired directly to a supervisor position. That means that out of pocket you will have to pay for the tickets for your family and out of pocket will have to pay for the school. Schools are quite expensive in the UAE , for private education.

Some advise, if you have an A&P and a hooker ....contact Colombia Helicopters, they operate the civilian models under FAA part 135. Your might be better off, and make more money.


----------



## ChinookGuy

CASAFIXER.

Thanks for the insight! I spoke with Columbia, but they are not paying near enough. DynCorp is paying almost 10 an hour more here in the states. Any idea on how expensive school would be?


----------



## Guest

GUNSMOKE said:


> Thanks for the answer buddy. Could you please give me a rough cost of renting a place to live and a vehicle there? How do you find it living there, have you relaxed there and made it your home? Also do you know any of the Hawk platform there? Thanks man.


Rents here are starting to rise at an alarming rate, both in Abu Dhabi and Dubai. The Government is starting to enforce the law regarding accommodation allowances (for government employees but I believe some private companies are also following) - ie if your visa is issued in Abu Dhabi, you must live in that emirate or forfeit your housing allowance - needless to say, many residents in Dubai are going to live in AD once their visa is up for renewal. There is a lack of quality and affordable housing in AD, together with a lack of other infrastructure - schools, leisure activities, etc. The other apartments in the community where I rent has gone up by over 10,000dhs in a year - I pay a lot more in rent here than I get in rental income for my place back home!

Cars can be rented for around 1,500 dhs but you may have to search out a good deal like that from a back street car rental place, Hertz is around 1,800 dhs for a small 3-door (Yaris type). You won't be able to buy a car until you get your visa sorted and a bank account sorted and therefore a loan, unless you pay cash.

Take a quick look on Dubizzle.com for prices of second hand cars and apartments.

The place is not paved in gold as some would have you believe but there are worse places to live in the world - if you need to invest a lot to be here though, I am not sure the returns are worth it but that is for you to decide after crunching the numbers. It depends on the lifestyle you want to buy into and how much you want to save - I know many, many people here who save absolutely nothing but have a great time - out drinking and eating most nights, brunches, concerts, fancy cars, fancy apartments - their choice but it will be tough when and if they eventually have to return to their home countries.

Don't forget that the country is going through a massive Emiratisation programme where highly paid ex-pats may find their jobs being given to Emiratis. There are few employment laws here and you may well find you receive your 30 day notice period, no discussion! I have no debt whatsoever and if I choose to leave for whatever reason or am forced to leave, I can sell my car, pack up my stuff and walk away.

BTW, know nothing about the Hawk platform except there are practically no westerners on the platform - are they actively recruiting? Another of those platforms where manpower is widely available from Indian sub-continent and Asia.


----------



## Guest

ChinookGuy said:


> CASAFIXER.
> 
> Thanks for the insight! I spoke with Columbia, but they are not paying near enough. DynCorp is paying almost 10 an hour more here in the states. Any idea on how expensive school would be?


Semi-decent schools are upwards of 35000dhs per year per child, at primary age. Really good schools can be in the 65000dhs per year region for primary. The older your child gets, the more the fees increase. There is then uniform and other sundries to buy, loads of after school activities and trips, the costs can really start to rack up if you have a couple of kids in senior school. Even if you do get an allowance, this will not cover all the expenses and will only pay for the first 4 (I think) natural children - fees for step children are not paid.


----------



## keshavc4

After an interview from Ammroc how much time it will take for result ?


----------



## gobarca

keshavc4 said:


> After an interview from Ammroc how much time it will take for result ?


It was 2 weeks for me


----------



## keshavc4

gobarca said:


> It was 2 weeks for me


Thanks for your reply... They will send in mail or by calling ?


----------



## gobarca

keshavc4 said:


> Thanks for your reply... They will send in mail or by calling ?


Normally email. Good luck


----------



## keshavc4

gobarca said:


> Normally email. Good luck


Thanks


----------



## Javo

I have a question for those of you already on the ground and working on flightline or shops.

Although you've been working on same platforms in your respective countries but maybe with different versions/blocks and different regulations/manuals/TO's. Does AMMROC gives you any OJT/orientation on that?

Hope the question is not against AMMROC's NDA so you can share your info.


----------



## CASAFIXER

Unless AMMORC's training department has miraculously changed, it is for the most part it is non-existent. In order for an OJT program to be effective, maintenance and training should work hand in hand to develop, implement and revise training programs. Each task should be logged and placed into their training jacket, for use of review and level increase. Something that AMMROC can not do. Accordingly so, all level 7's and 9's were supposed to be considered trainers, but trying to get training to put that in writing or into an SOP ... good luck....

Just an example: While I was there, I was forced to accept a worker fresh out of what ever aviation school he came from in India. The Mechanic had zero, ZERO, turboprop or platform experience. The highest he could ever be was a level 3. For six months the only use we could find for him was tool room or sweep floors....until he complained and we were forced to up his level to 5...ALL AGAINST AMMROC SOPS...so now you have a mech with zero experience allowed to work on the plane un supervised. 

There was no training program for turbo props....the F16 and AH64 may fair a little better since Lockheed and Dyn still control them. 

So as I said at the beginning, Unless AMMORC's training department has miraculously changed, it is for the most part it is non-existent


----------



## keshavc4

can anybody help me to find a job in ammroc ? I have 3+ years of maintenance experiance on Rotor and fixed wing aircrafts.I am trying for last 1 year,can any body send me some email ids of recruiters and recurting agencies ? Please guide me my email id is 
[email protected].


----------



## Zac.Wood

*Ammroc Location Query*

Hi all, 

I'm sure this has been covered, but I am hoping for some clarity.

I am in the process of applying for a role within Ammroc's supply chain function, and am looking at locations to rent. Could anyone please indicate where this function operates location-wise?

I have heard Al Ain Airport, but I was under the impression this facility was not opening until 2015...

Many thanks for your time and assistance.


----------



## keshavc4

Dear All 
Please send me/post here Ammroc recurting manager/consultant id at [email protected]


----------



## Javo

CASAFIXER said:


> Unless AMMORC's training department has miraculously changed, it is for the most part it is non-existent. In order for an OJT program to be effective, maintenance and training should work hand in hand to develop, implement and revise training programs. Each task should be logged and placed into their training jacket, for use of review and level increase. Something that AMMROC can not do. Accordingly so, all level 7's and 9's were supposed to be considered trainers, but trying to get training to put that in writing or into an SOP ... good luck....
> 
> Just an example: While I was there, I was forced to accept a worker fresh out of what ever aviation school he came from in India. The Mechanic had zero, ZERO, turboprop or platform experience. The highest he could ever be was a level 3. For six months the only use we could find for him was tool room or sweep floors....until he complained and we were forced to up his level to 5...ALL AGAINST AMMROC SOPS...so now you have a mech with zero experience allowed to work on the plane un supervised.
> 
> There was no training program for turbo props....the F16 and AH64 may fair a little better since Lockheed and Dyn still control them.
> 
> So as I said at the beginning, Unless AMMORC's training department has miraculously changed, it is for the most part it is non-existent


How come this can be true? I cannot imagine such lack of professionalism from a company trying to maintain 25 or so platforms.

If not the proper training on type there should be at least some common sense as this approach can easily lead to incidents / accidents due to maintenance factor.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

Has anyone heard that they are making a designated rotary facility? I have an interview in June and the recruiter said they are doing a big push to get people out for this by the beginning of September..


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

Zac.Wood said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm sure this has been covered, but I am hoping for some clarity.
> 
> I am in the process of applying for a role within Ammroc's supply chain function, and am looking at locations to rent. Could anyone please indicate where this function operates location-wise?
> 
> I have heard Al Ain Airport, but I was under the impression this facility was not opening until 2015...
> 
> Many thanks for your time and assistance.


Hey I tried to PM you, but you do not have enough posts....Do you have aviation experience?


----------



## keshavc4

Dear All
Please send me/post here Ammroc recurting manager/consultant id at [email protected]


----------



## Javo

*keshavc4* 
You can find contact details on the recruitment flyer here.


----------



## Guest

Zac.Wood said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm sure this has been covered, but I am hoping for some clarity.
> 
> I am in the process of applying for a role within Ammroc's supply chain function, and am looking at locations to rent. Could anyone please indicate where this function operates location-wise?
> 
> I have heard Al Ain Airport, but I was under the impression this facility was not opening until 2015...
> 
> Many thanks for your time and assistance.



Not sure the ground has even been broken yet for this project, but I could be wrong.


----------



## keshavc4

Javo said:


> *keshavc4*
> You can find contact details on the recruitment flyer here.


Thanks..


----------



## Zac.Wood

phillyeaglesfan said:


> Hey I tried to PM you, but you do not have enough posts....Do you have aviation experience?


Hello Phillyeagles fan, 

Limited experience - the majority of my Supply Chain experience has been in the Automotive Industry. Mclaren and BMW.

What function are you operating in?

Many thanks, 
Zac


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

Zac.Wood said:


> Hello Phillyeagles fan,
> 
> Limited experience - the majority of my Supply Chain experience has been in the Automotive Industry. Mclaren and BMW.
> 
> What function are you operating in?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Zac


I'm not sure where I will go i have mostly all aviation experience 17 years of rotary mainly 60's and hueys....I have a little experience with 16's,15', KC135's

have you been hired on already? I have a sit down interview in June


----------



## shark KZN

Hello to all...we had interviews here in South Africa in April...hoping to get some good news soon...would be great to join u guys! after reading alot on this forum I'm guessing waiting for feedback is timely but good things come to those who wait i guess...


----------



## Zac.Wood

Hi PhillyEaglesFan, 

No not been hired, expecting an offer next week from an interview held on the 10th. 

Can anyone provide feedback on Logistics location? I realise the majority of posters work within the Engineering spectrum...

Many thanks, 
Zac


----------



## CASAFIXER

Javo said:


> How come this can be true? I cannot imagine such lack of professionalism from a company trying to maintain 25 or so platforms.
> 
> To think that AMMROC is a professional company is a huge mistake. Remember your dealing with the local culture that will never change. It is a culture of entitlements and distrust. How can you have professionalism in a company where if you offend some one you might lose your job? Or because you have a degree your entitled to a manager position, regardless if you have no experience? Or distrust you just because your an expat?
> 
> If that is professionalism, than everything that I have seen in the last 20+ years in aviation must be wrong.
> 
> In order to have professionalism in a company, the company has to be willing to change for the better. Something I don't see AMMROC ever doing anytime soon, because not one person that I met or dealt with in management is willing to stand up and take responsibility for their actions.


----------



## Themightyblues2000

CASAFIXER said:


> Javo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come this can be true? I cannot imagine such lack of professionalism from a company trying to maintain 25 or so platforms.
> 
> To think that AMMROC is a professional company is a huge mistake. Remember your dealing with the local culture that will never change. It is a culture of entitlements and distrust. How can you have professionalism in a company where if you offend some one you might lose your job? Or because you have a degree your entitled to a manager position, regardless if you have no experience? Or distrust you just because your an expat?
> 
> If that is professionalism, than everything that I have seen in the last 20+ years in aviation must be wrong.
> 
> In order to have professionalism in a company, the company has to be willing to change for the better. Something I don't see AMMROC ever doing anytime soon, because not one person that I met or dealt with in management is willing to stand up and take responsibility for their actions.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to find your posts quite offensive now. I'm really quite glad I never had the misfortune to meet you, as everyone I know who HAS is of the same opinion. You come on here spouting second-hand (and regularly inaccurate) information, and claim it as FACT, and then insult those of us still working in the company. Some of us are working very hard to make the very changes you keep whining about. This isn't made any easier by people like you who just moan about everything that's wrong, but aren't willing to do anything about it. We're gradually getting rid of your kind, as you bring no value to the table. You say you're now in your dream job... Well why not just go concentrate on that, and let us get on with ours?
> 
> As my dear departed Mother used to say... "If you've got nothing positive or useful to say, keep quiet..."
> 
> Wise words Mum... Wise words...
Click to expand...


----------



## gobarca

Well said Blues, and had the nerve to say he's not bitter........


----------



## AlfromScotland

Very wise words indeed.


----------



## PhantomPhixer

Hello everyone!

Well, it took me three days to read the entire thread but it was worth it! Some great info there. Very helpful indeed!

But still, I have a few questions I'd like to ask.

First a question which first appeared some 50 pages back but went unanswered. 

Anyone knows if they started hiring people for maintenance planning/maintenance control/record keeping? Anyone of you mainteners can tell me who is performing the above functions? Any info/ideas/thoughts/help on that? 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Javo

Dear all,

If you think CASAFIXER is wrong in his opinions so give us some insight how's everything there on the ground because I haven't seen much posts from AMMROC's maintainers here lately.

And again let me qoute what I wanted to know:



Javo said:


> I have a question for those of you already on the ground and working on flightline or shops.
> 
> Although you've been working on same platforms in your respective countries but maybe with different versions/blocks and different regulations/manuals/TO's. Does AMMROC gives you any OJT/orientation on that?
> 
> Hope the question is not against AMMROC's NDA so you can share your info.


----------



## Guest

This is a public forum about a public organisation which has many employees - some happy, some not so. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion - we may not all like their opinion, but tough. Don't then get drawn into public spats!

Show me someone who has no issues with their employer, is deliriously happy with their contract, terms and conditions of working, their supervisors, HR function and colleagues, and they are probably lying or playing the corporate game!

Ammroc has grown too big, far too quickly without correct and proper policies, procedures and standards being applied across the board - IMO. Recruitment has been poor quality and it is a feeling that posts are being filled just because they can and not because quality personnel are being hired - this is to the detriment of morale in teams and the morale of supervisors and senior supervisors have then have to deal with these unskilled and/or 'problem children' and end up receiving formal warnings (which are handed out like jelly babies and serve no purpose other than demoralising the individual and publicly humiliating them - there has to be a better way or quality engineers will walk!). Many supervisors receive no back-up from HR and in many instances have no formal HR or leadership training to deal with issues, problems or lazy and argumentative staff. Invariably, supervisor posts are being filled on a 'dead mans shoes' basis and not on strengths and ability. There are many who refuse to put their head above the parapet for the sake of their staff and have an "every man for himself" attitude, which stinks and garners zero respect from their staff and colleagues.

If you chose to lie on your application and then you should take the consequences of your actions - not try to disrupt your workplace, deflect the flak from yourself or drop your supervisor in the sh*t from a dizzy height. Selfish actions from the lazy and inept must not be tolerated but again, unfortunately, supervisors have to carry the can!! This is the way of the blame culture in the wider arab world unfortunately and does nothing to fix the wider problems - sacking supervisors is not the solution.

Many, many things are broken and need fixing - is the will there though or are things are not being seen or just being ignored. There are many things to criticize but as time goes on, VERY SLOWLY there are some improvements - the wheels are just too big and turn too slowly as they are stifled with red tape and inappropriate and inflexible procedures.

It grates having to firefight constantly and it is easy to see how some people do feel disgruntled and plain fed-up. There is no feedback (except negative feedback) and no incentive to go above and beyond, although it is certainly expected on a daily basis! Consistent failure to recognise and reward excellent staff and supervisors who go the extra mile will eventually result in staff leaving in droves and then using this forum to voice their opinions. Good staff have been allowed to leave because of some crazy 'black and white' rules. Sections cannot afford to lose *quality* engineers and leaders, now more so than ever but those quality people must be identified NOW and nurtured to lead Ammroc into the future.

Some people have been treated poorly, some have had their contracts reneged on, some are in jobs they quite clearly have no will nor ability for, some are in jobs that are way above the paygrade they were hired at, taking a kicking from higher up on a regular basis and all the stress that goes with that position and have received no recognition for - all these factors contribute to low morale and have a knock on effect to standards and willingness to work at all levels.

However, if you failed to do your research into the country, climate and organisation before you got here, then shame on you - if you don't like the heat or having to actually WORK in return for a decent salary, shut the door on your way out. 

Lastly, if you need to ask where to look for hiring, then should you really be working for an organisation that needs to recruit quality individuals full of ideas and keen workers eager to use their own initiative! The very last thing this company needs is more and more needy, unqualified, untrained and under-confident people.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Well put...


----------



## Themightyblues2000

Sandstorm. I agree with your post. You put forward a well structured, and well thought out statement, as usual.

My problem is with people who come on here, with inaccurate and/or misleading statements, and just whine about stuff, but offer nothing constructive.


----------



## PhantomPhixer

Any of you guys working on any of their rotary platforms? Any insights?


----------



## CASAFIXER

Themightyblues2000 said:


> CASAFIXER said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to find your posts quite offensive now. I'm really quite glad I never had the misfortune to meet you, as everyone I know who HAS is of the same opinion. You come on here spouting second-hand (and regularly inaccurate) information, and claim it as FACT, and then insult those of us still working in the company. Some of us are working very hard to make the very changes you keep whining about. This isn't made any easier by people like you who just moan about everything that's wrong, but aren't willing to do anything about it. QUOTE]
> 
> And I am starting to find your post just as offensive. And like you, I am glad that I never had a chance to meet you. Most people that I met and worked with were first class engineers/mechanics from all walks of life. Professional in every aspect and I would not hesitate for a second to pass onto them other jobs some where else if the occasion ever arose. (Which I have done for two already with better pay and benefits, after they were ran out) These were engineers/mechanics that had "INTERGERITY" and were not afraid to stand for what is right. Most of us had both civil/military back ground and worked all over this great planet. These are the people that AMMROC cannot afford to lose, but instead should develop them in to leaders and trainers. Instead these are the people than AMMORC is letting walk out the door.
> 
> And insult and whining .... If you feel that I insulted you, that is your matter of opinion and whining...I think not. All I am saying... don't sell a box of chocolates and roses when in fact you know that it is not. There are a few key things you need in place to be successful. Throwing millions dollars into a company to make it survive does not guarantee success.
> 
> And willing to do things, you don't know me, so you don't know what I did. I sat down and wrote a complete OJT program for two platforms to for training. Even had it lined up with an outside company to get people Run/Taxi qualified...Until it was handed off to training and that was the last I ever saw of it. I created a complete CAMP program for two airframes...sold it to the customer... who by the way loved it...when I showed them that I can run their platforms 24/7 with less down time and less people. Again I submitted it to AMMROC for final approval and never saw it again. And by the way, they were programs that I developed and implemented all around the world for different platforms. And as my parting gift, I gave it to the "head engineer" on Al Dhafra and Bateen for their use/implementation. I can't control what management does, only control what I and people around my do or perform. And if I can make it better for people working on the floor, I will pour every second I have to create something better.
> 
> I, like so many other professionals, we came into make a difference and we were making a difference with the customer. And the customer was not the problem, as long as you took the time to explain to them what you were doing and showing them how to improve. Something that I have done also in the past being a Technical Advisor.
> 
> And bitter, as you say I am, I have no reason to be. I just mark it up as an experience, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> As I say, you create your own deal with what ever company you are with. I created mine, I had offer letter signed...until I went six months without a contract. And when I started to inquiry about certain things that was in my offer letter...IE MY FAMILY... I come to find out they reigned on paying for their tickets to the UAE. Now, I don't know about you, but for me, my family is more important, and after six months of not seeing them, well I need not explain the rest.
> 
> Now you want to ask my about the UAE. Wonderful country. Great place. Little expensive but if you know how to manage you will do just fine. Great opportunities. And ,ahhh, by the way, I have been going in and out of the UAE for over 5 years. It was what made my decide to try to get a job there.
> 
> Any one last note, yes my kind are gradually leaving there. Not in masses, but one by one. And we are leaving on our own accord.
Click to expand...


----------



## CASAFIXER

Sandstorm said:


> Lastly, if you need to ask where to look for hiring, then should you really be working for an organisation that needs to recruit quality individuals full of ideas and keen workers eager to use their own initiative! The very last thing this company needs is more and more needy, unqualified, untrained and under-confident people.


Well said and well put!


----------



## Zac.Wood

That seems to have put a damper on the discussion.

All information is appreciated, despite perspective or experience.

I understand there has been a large recruitment drive once again, is anyone else mid-process?

Many thanks, 
Zac


----------



## keshavc4

Dear All

I am searching for Aircraft Technician job (Rotary).Any one have Ammroc or other organisation HR email id or consultant id


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

Zac.Wood said:


> That seems to have put a damper on the discussion.
> 
> All information is appreciated, despite perspective or experience.
> 
> I understand there has been a large recruitment drive once again, is anyone else mid-process?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Zac


I just started the process. I'm waiting on Ammroc to arrive in the states so I can interview...How did your interview go?


----------



## Zac.Wood

phillyeaglesfan said:


> I just started the process. I'm waiting on Ammroc to arrive in the states so I can interview...How did your interview go?


Oh okay, have you got a date for when they land your side of the pond?

I was under the impression that was this week.

I think the interview went well, I'm fairly optimistic (that or deluded).

I'm still not entirely sure whereabout the logistics function operates out of in Abu Dhabi - would anyone be so kind as to enlighten me?

Thanks, 
Zac


----------



## PhantomPhixer

Zac, were you interviewed face-to-face or over the phone? What was it like? When did you sent your CV to them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Crew dawg

PhantomPhixer

I used to work F-4E's back in the 80's!
I was interviewed over the phone, at 0100, due to time difference.
5 interviewers were on phone, lasted about 30 minutes.
Recommend to all that are interested in working here, to read this thread, from the beginning.
I welcome all prospective new AMMROC employees!!


----------



## Geop

Hello everyone,

I was wondering how difficult it is to get a job with Ammroc if you are over the age of 55. I am 58, applied for a planner position, got a phone call from one of the recruiters in Ammroc about 7 weeks ago and was told that I would get a call to be interviewed but I haven't heard back from them. Could it be my age? Anybody working there that is around my age? I would greatly appriciate it if you would reply.

Thank you
George


----------



## Zac.Wood

I interviewed face-to-face. 

It was fairly straightforward, more of a discussion on experience and what I do currently. I assume they then take that information and try and match-up whether my knowledge and experience will benefit Ammroc.

Geop, 

From reading this forum (therefore all second-hand knowledge, not from official sources) I understand that 60 is the threshold. Anything after that and things get more complicated in terms of Visa re-newal etc.

Have you tried contacting your recruitment agency?


----------



## PhantomPhixer

Thanks for the replies!

@Crew dawg: I have 12 years on the Phantom, 10 of which as an APG mechanic. From my experience, learning your trade on the F-4 makes everything else seem easy in comparison. ;-)

@ Zac: How long ago was that? Was there a recruiting event or a recruiting 'drive' in the UK?


----------



## Zac.Wood

PhantomPhixer said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> @Crew dawg: I have 12 years on the Phantom, 10 of which as an APG mechanic. From my experience, learning your trade on the F-4 makes everything else seem easy in comparison. ;-)
> 
> @ Zac: How long ago was that? Was there a recruiting event or a recruiting 'drive' in the UK?


My interview was on Friday the 10th. There was a recruitment event. This is occured on the 9th, 10th, 13th and 14th of May.


----------



## PhantomPhixer

Zac.Wood said:


> There was a recruitment event. This is occured on the 9th, 10th, 13th and 14th of May.


Damn! I missed that! 

Thanks for the reply!

What's your trend/platform?


----------



## Zac.Wood

PhantomPhixer said:


> Damn! I missed that!
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> What's your trend/platform?


Logistics/Supply Chain.

How about you, and where are you based?


----------



## PhantomPhixer

I'm an aircraft maintenance planner (mostly rotary-winged aircraft), currently based in Greece.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

Zac.Wood said:


> Oh okay, have you got a date for when they land your side of the pond?
> 
> I was under the impression that was this week.
> 
> I think the interview went well, I'm fairly optimistic (that or deluded).
> 
> I'm still not entirely sure whereabout the logistics function operates out of in Abu Dhabi - would anyone be so kind as to enlighten me?
> 
> Thanks,
> Zac


They pushed back the dates for all of the inteviews. They said it was a scheduling conflict and that it would occur late June.


----------



## Crew dawg

PhantomPhixer said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> @Crew dawg: I have 12 years on the Phantom, 10 of which as an APG mechanic. From my experience, learning your trade on the F-4 makes everything else seem easy in comparison. ;-)
> 
> @ Zac: How long ago was that? Was there a recruiting event or a recruiting 'drive' in the UK?


I am Quality Assurance, With DynCorp; Yes, learning trade on F-4 definitely made all other aircraft easy  Hired for C-17, currently on MB339A.


----------



## PhantomPhixer

Crew dawg, who is doing their maintenance planning/control/record keeping? Are those departments already staffed?

Do you know anyone working with their rotorheads? How are things over their side?


----------



## CoptorDoctor

Hello All,

I am currently scheduled for a stateside interview which was scheduled for June 7th but has been pushed back. I have a little over 14 years experience with helicoptors (uh60, ch47, ah64, oh58). Is there anyone that is currently located in UAE who is willing to offer a little insight with certain questions? I have read the majority of this forum and have received some answers. I appreciate and information or help. Thanks.


----------



## Crew dawg

PhantomPhixer said:


> Crew dawg, who is doing their maintenance planning/control/record keeping? Are those departments already staffed?
> 
> Do you know anyone working with their rotorheads? How are things over their side?


Phantom Phixer

Currently, most maintenance planning/control/records is being done by locals and UAE AF.

C-130'S and Casa's are primarily Pakistani MX.
Apaches are contracted by DynCorp International.


----------



## PhantomPhixer

Thanks for the reply Crew dawg! Not what I'd like to hear but thank you all the same!


----------



## Geop

Does anyone know if Ammroc's accessory support shops are in operation?
Apart from the aircraft planning dept. is there an accessories planning dept.
to formulate and release component repair/overhaul plans, or do they farm out
removed components?

For example if the MLG and NLG assemblies of a C-130 need to be removed
for overhaul does Ammroc have the capability to perform complete overhaul in its facilities including process repairs such as chrome, cadmium plating, machining/grinding, NDI, etc?

Thank you


----------



## Keffon

*Coming from UK*

Hi all. I've been reading with interest all if the views of AMMROC and some of it makes for quite alarming reading. For example, a culture where Supervisors and Senior Supervisors are held accountable for team shortcomings....even where it appears a fitter or tech may have lied to get a job?! I also read that the company have gone back on promises to pay for families to come out there. Things like this make me a little edgy to say the least. I have many years CH47 experience and am looking to move out there with my family and work on the CH47 line.....possibly as a supervisor or senior supervisor. Does anyone have an experience where they are enjoying working for AMMROC and have they kept all of the promises made to you? Have they paid to relocate your families or were you left in the cold? Any more info, good or bad would be great. The more I know, the more informed decision I can make about mine and my family's future. Thank you.


----------



## Guest

Keffon said:


> Hi all. I've been reading with interest all if the views of AMMROC and some of it makes for quite alarming reading. For example, a culture where Supervisors and Senior Supervisors are held accountable for team shortcomings....even where it appears a fitter or tech may have lied to get a job?! I also read that the company have gone back on promises to pay for families to come out there. Things like this make me a little edgy to say the least. I have many years CH47 experience and am looking to move out there with my family and work on the CH47 line.....possibly as a supervisor or senior supervisor. Does anyone have an experience where they are enjoying working for AMMROC and have they kept all of the promises made to you? Have they paid to relocate your families or were you left in the cold? Any more info, good or bad would be great. The more I know, the more informed decision I can make about mine and my family's future. Thank you.



If you are planning to move your family, including kids out here, it is a massive decision to make. You may take the plunge and find your work OK but if your wife is planning to work, she may well find it more difficult to find a job (especially a well-paid job as there is so much competition from other nationalities who will work for significantly less than a westerner would). 

Your kids also may not settle and at the very least, are bound to have a period of feeling unsettled. Schools here are generally running at 100% capacity and competition to get into good schools can be high - many schools ask potential new students to take an assessment or 'entrance' exam and also ask for a fairly chunky non-refundable deposit from parents. The old phrase "beggars can't be choosers" comes to mind when finding a school - your wife may well find herself driving miles and miles to and from each day. Decent schools in AD are a bit thin on the ground but more and more are being built, particularly as the new visa rules are now in place - if you choose not to live in the emirate where your visa is issued, that is your choice but you will lose your housing and possibly other allowances if the scheme is adopted by non-government organisations.

The blame culture is not unique to Ammroc - every accident that occurs in the ME region will find the immediate supervisor and his supervisor having to take responsibility. Depending on the severity of the accident, this may well just be termination of the contract or they may well find themselves arrested and passport taken until investigations have been completed. Tragically, a child and the family's maids drowned in a hotel swimming pool last year (not an uncommon event unfortunately) and despite the parents not taking proper care of their child, the blame fell squarely on the duty lifeguard and also the hotel manager! Deeply unfair?, yes but 'welcome to the Middle East'!

With regard to receiving my contractual benefits, I have had to have a bit of a fight to get what was promised, but I did eventually receive all renumeration that was promised in my contract - just make sure you keep copies of EVERYTHING as paperwork has a habit of being lost in black hole within HR - how difficult can it be to correct file paperwork onto every individual's file?

What you get with regard to resettlement costs, school fees and other allowances depends on the pay grade you are hired on.

On the whole, I receive what is in my contract, I go to work and do what I can within the constraints of an emirati organisation without letting it get me down or wind me up too much, then I walk away and check my bank account periodically and while this status quo is maintained, then I can continue to be here. As soon as the balance tips the other way, then I am out of here.

Ultimately, it is a risk and how much of a risk depends on your contract and how financially secure you can be before you get here. If you are in debt in your home country and then get yourself into debt here with setting up costs (car, rent, furniture, school fees up front and living the ex-pat lifestyle) you may well find yourself trapped here and if you and your family are unhappy here and you have burned your bridges back home then I really could not imagine that feeling - stuck in job you dislike in a foreign country, unhappy wife and/or kids, no family support network and debts mounting up.

I know some of the posts on here make for unhappy or unsettling reading but people should know the pros and cons. On the whole, I don't do too bad but others, for one reason or another (the company or their personal circumstances) don't have a good experience.

I chose to take the risk and at the moment it is working out, but I have plans in place if I have to walk away if I need to.


----------



## Keffon

Sandstorm said:


> If you are planning to move your family, including kids out here, it is a massive decision to make. You may take the plunge and find your work OK but if your wife is planning to work, she may well find it more difficult to find a job (especially a well-paid job as there is so much competition from other nationalities who will work for significantly less than a westerner would).
> 
> Your kids also may not settle and at the very least, are bound to have a period of feeling unsettled. Schools here are generally running at 100% capacity and competition to get into good schools can be high - many schools ask potential new students to take an assessment or 'entrance' exam and also ask for a fairly chunky non-refundable deposit from parents. The old phrase "beggars can't be choosers" comes to mind when finding a school - your wife may well find herself driving miles and miles to and from each day. Decent schools in AD are a bit thin on the ground but more and more are being built, particularly as the new visa rules are now in place - if you choose not to live in the emirate where your visa is issued, that is your choice but you will lose your housing and possibly other allowances if the scheme is adopted by non-government organisations.
> 
> The blame culture is not unique to Ammroc - every accident that occurs in the ME region will find the immediate supervisor and his supervisor having to take responsibility. Depending on the severity of the accident, this may well just be termination of the contract or they may well find themselves arrested and passport taken until investigations have been completed. Tragically, a child and the family's maids drowned in a hotel swimming pool last year (not an uncommon event unfortunately) and despite the parents not taking proper care of their child, the blame fell squarely on the duty lifeguard and also the hotel manager! Deeply unfair?, yes but 'welcome to the Middle East'!
> 
> With regard to receiving my contractual benefits, I have had to have a bit of a fight to get what was promised, but I did eventually receive all renumeration that was promised in my contract - just make sure you keep copies of EVERYTHING as paperwork has a habit of being lost in black hole within HR - how difficult can it be to correct file paperwork onto every individual's file?
> 
> What you get with regard to resettlement costs, school fees and other allowances depends on the pay grade you are hired on.
> 
> On the whole, I receive what is in my contract, I go to work and do what I can within the constraints of an emirati organisation without letting it get me down or wind me up too much, then I walk away and check my bank account periodically and while this status quo is maintained, then I can continue to be here. As soon as the balance tips the other way, then I am out of here.
> 
> Ultimately, it is a risk and how much of a risk depends on your contract and how financially secure you can be before you get here. If you are in debt in your home country and then get yourself into debt here with setting up costs (car, rent, furniture, school fees up front and living the ex-pat lifestyle) you may well find yourself trapped here and if you and your family are unhappy here and you have burned your bridges back home then I really could not imagine that feeling - stuck in job you dislike in a foreign country, unhappy wife and/or kids, no family support network and debts mounting up.
> 
> I know some of the posts on here make for unhappy or unsettling reading but people should know the pros and cons. On the whole, I don't do too bad but others, for one reason or another (the company or their personal circumstances) don't have a good experience.
> 
> I chose to take the risk and at the moment it is working out, but I have plans in place if I have to walk away if I need to.


Thank you very much SANDSTORM for a well written and very informative reply. My wife and I will be sure to consider your advice when making our decision. I appreciate the time you took to respond and the views you have offered.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Keffon said:


> Hi all. I've been reading with interest all if the views of AMMROC and some of it makes for quite alarming reading. For example, a culture where Supervisors and Senior Supervisors are held accountable for team shortcomings....even where it appears a fitter or tech may have lied to get a job?! I also read that the company have gone back on promises to pay for families to come out there. Things like this make me a little edgy to say the least. I have many years CH47 experience and am looking to move out there with my family and work on the CH47 line.....possibly as a supervisor or senior supervisor. Does anyone have an experience where they are enjoying working for AMMROC and have they kept all of the promises made to you? Have they paid to relocate your families or were you left in the cold? Any more info, good or bad would be great. The more I know, the more informed decision I can make about mine and my family's future. Thank you.


So...you think you may come out here as a supervisor or senior supervisor? What makes you think that? After 22 years of extensive USAF training, I was not given that position. Furthermore, eh...lets just leave it at that. If you are content with coming and just collecting your salary while doing the least bit possible, You'll fit in just fine...


----------



## Keffon

Bounty Hunter said:


> So...you think you may come out here as a supervisor or senior supervisor? What makes you think that? After 22 years of extensive USAF training, I was not given that position. Furthermore, eh...lets just leave it at that. If you are content with coming and just collecting your salary while doing the least bit possible, You'll fit in just fine...


Hi Bounty Hunter. Thank you for your input. The Supervisor/Senior Supervisor thing is based on what an AMMROC recruiter told me I'd been earmarked for based on my CV. Maybe they are just telling me this to get me to sign me up! I'm led to believe the CH47 line is not active yet so maybe there are plenty of roles to fill. I have carried out Supervisory roles in depth maintenance on CH47's for many years including on the job practical training to RAF personnel new to the platform. You mention doing as little as possible to draw a salary....Is that the culture within AMMROC at present? I'm also intrigued by your Furthermore..... statement! Is there more I should know?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Keffon said:


> Hi Bounty Hunter. Thank you for your input. The Supervisor/Senior Supervisor thing is based on what an AMMROC recruiter told me I'd been earmarked for based on my CV. Maybe they are just telling me this to get me to sign me up! I'm led to believe the CH47 line is not active yet so maybe there are plenty of roles to fill. I have carried out Supervisory roles in depth maintenance on CH47's for many years including on the job practical training to RAF personnel new to the platform. You mention doing as little as possible to draw a salary....Is that the culture within AMMROC at present? I'm also intrigued by your Furthermore..... statement! Is there more I should know?


Yes, there is a lot more but this is not the place...Good Luck!


----------



## 462-4-Ever

I'm in the same boat, witing for them to decide on a date for the interview, hopefully they'll put something out soon. I would like to thank all of you who have posted meaningful information on this forum, I found answers to alot of my questions.


----------



## engine85

*Looking for work.*

Hi Guys,
I'll be arriving in Dubai this sat 15th, i will be getting a residency visa soon as my wife is living/working in dubai so i'm looking at the possibility of employment.

Only gonna be there for 2 weeks, every time i have previously sent a CV i always get a 'fantastic, we need guys with your experience, definitely call you back' but never hear again 

28 yrs on tornado, hawk, PC9, is there anyone i should be speaking to ? ?


----------



## keshavc4

Is AMMROC is recruiting Aircraft Technician ?


----------



## GUNSMOKE

Has anybody had anything back since the interviews in the UK 14th May? Hello to THEMIGHTYBLUES2000 nice to have met you.


----------



## AlfromScotland

GUNSMOKE said:


> Has anybody had anything back since the interviews in the UK 14th May? Hello to THEMIGHTYBLUES2000 nice to have met you.


I was informed yesterday that recruitment was on hold for a couple of weeks.


----------



## GUNSMOKE

Nice one Al. Are you still waiting or are you out there?


----------



## AlfromScotland

GUNSMOKE said:


> Nice one Al. Are you still waiting or are you out there?


Still waiting, but I do have other options that I am working on to get a job in the UAE.


----------



## GUNSMOKE

Yeah, same here. Looking at KSA and France.


----------



## CASAFIXER

Bounty Hunter said:


> So...you think you may come out here as a supervisor or senior supervisor? What makes you think that? After 22 years of extensive USAF training, I was not given that position. Furthermore, eh...lets just leave it at that. If you are content with coming and just collecting your salary while doing the least bit possible, You'll fit in just fine...


Well said Bounty Hunter...you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Has anyone heard anything on interviews that were to take place this month in NC?


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

462-4-Ever said:


> Has anyone heard anything on interviews that were to take place this month in NC?


I think everyone is still waiting on the updated info. Last I heard it was supposed to take place at the end of June or beginning of July.


----------



## PhantomPhixer

It seems like there is a reqruitment drive in Greece; A local recruiter posted an on-line add and started gathering CVs. 

They've contacted selected candidates for details and/or CV adjustments (they like their CVs in the "EuroPass" format) and told them that they are looking for people that could be hired by AMMROC and that they will be sending the CVs they've selected down their way soon. That was a week ago.

They are looking for F-16 & Mirage 2000 technicians, BTW.


----------



## Ernst

*Waiting for answer*

Hello, Im new to this forum. I just need to ask, I did an interview with ammroc 9 weeks ago and did not hear anything since. How long does it normally take for them to give an answer. I'm beginning to think I did not get the job

Ernst


----------



## saraswat

There is an ammroc thread in the abu dhabi forum, will move your post there.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Do you have the link for the abu dhabi forum?


----------



## Ernst

No sorry, do not have it


----------



## RetiredBlackhawkwife

*Waiting on interview*



462-4-Ever said:


> Has anyone heard anything on interviews that were to take place this month in NC?


Hello, this is my first time on this forum. I just wanted to say that my husband is waiting for the nc interview also. He had a phone interview around mid May. The original time for interview in Raleigh was to be June 7. He is waiting also to hear when interviews are moved to. He emailed someone last week to follow up and heard back that the new date has not been set yet. It seems things move very slow and is very nerve racking. Hope this helps


----------



## PhantomPhixer

Selected greek applicants will have their telephone interviews this coming week. The recruiter contacted them and phone interview appointments have been set...


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

RetiredBlackhawkwife said:


> Hello, this is my first time on this forum. I just wanted to say that my husband is waiting for the nc interview also. He had a phone interview around mid May. The original time for interview in Raleigh was to be June 7. He is waiting also to hear when interviews are moved to. He emailed someone last week to follow up and heard back that the new date has not been set yet. It seems things move very slow and is very nerve racking. Hope this helps


Yeah, the wait is killing me aswell!


----------



## MC5Wes

Bounty Hunter said:


> So...you think you may come out here as a supervisor or senior supervisor? What makes you think that? After 22 years of extensive USAF training, I was not given that position. Furthermore, eh...lets just leave it at that. If you are content with coming and just collecting your salary while doing the least bit possible, You'll fit in just fine...


Hey Bountyhunter we miss you over at F-16net

Anyways how is the job working out? It took me about a month to figure out how to work in Saudi. Same things going on. Dont make the boys look bad. Keep your mouth shut and collect your check.

So was it worth going? A friend of mine just got an offer working UH-60s with GAL. Im still waiting for Uncle Sam to let me go. Then see what happens.


----------



## Javo

Quality Control Inspector - F-16

Quality Control Inspector - Hawk

Is the AMMROC behind this?


----------



## ashburn

*c-130*



Bounty Hunter said:


> Welcome King mech,
> 
> I am working with the C-130's and the Casa CN-235. I hope you can get on board..it is a great place to work! When you post enough, you can send me a private message and I can tell you more about it.



Hi Bounty Hunter,

I m very new. Just quick question, how many c-130s do they have and what type are those..


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

Any new updates on the interviews in the US? I'm assuming they will wait until Ramadan is over...which sucks..


----------



## Ernst

I have talked to my recruiting company, they told me all recruitment is placed on hold. They do not know the details.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Ernst said:


> I have talked to my recruiting company, they told me all recruitment is placed on hold. They do not know the details.


WHo is your recruiting company??


----------



## Ernst

It is PAG South Africa


----------



## ashburn

Hi everybody,
Had my technical interview yesterday, next is the HR quick interview...
Still long way to go for me..


----------



## Idigress

CASAFIXER said:


> Unless AMMORC's training department has miraculously changed, it is for the most part it is non-existent. In order for an OJT program to be effective, maintenance and training should work hand in hand to develop, implement and revise training programs. Each task should be logged and placed into their training jacket, for use of review and level increase. Something that AMMROC can not do. Accordingly so, all level 7's and 9's were supposed to be considered trainers, but trying to get training to put that in writing or into an SOP ... good luck....
> 
> Just an example: While I was there, I was forced to accept a worker fresh out of what ever aviation school he came from in India. The Mechanic had zero, ZERO, turboprop or platform experience. The highest he could ever be was a level 3. For six months the only use we could find for him was tool room or sweep floors....until he complained and we were forced to up his level to 5...ALL AGAINST AMMROC SOPS...so now you have a mech with zero experience allowed to work on the plane un supervised.
> 
> There was no training program for turbo props....the F16 and AH64 may fair a little better since Lockheed and Dyn still control them.
> 
> So as I said at the beginning, Unless AMMORC's training department has miraculously changed, it is for the most part it is non-existent


How long have you been with AMMROC?


----------



## keshavc4

Hey can u send me email id of hr ?


----------



## ashburn

keshavc4 said:


> Hey can u send me email id of hr ?



Keshavc4, i think email is not allowed to be displayed in this forum.
Furthermore, there are different hr personnel deal with different dept.


----------



## ashburn

There are lots of thing had being discuss which helped the new people like me.


----------



## ashburn

I wonder why everybody so quiet....


----------



## keshavc4

Ok...thanks for your reply, I am searching for Aircraft Technician job i,e Engineering department.If possible send me email id for the same at /snip


----------



## lloydwickham

ashburn said:


> Hi everybody,
> Had my technical interview yesterday, next is the HR quick interview...
> Still long way to go for me..


Selamat Pagi Ashburn,

I have had many contacts with AMMROC, recommended people and know 3 of the HR people, if I can be of help just drop me an Email lloydwickham at gmail dot com 

lane:

Terima Kasih

John


----------



## ashburn

Wow John, I m surprise u could greet in Malay words...
Yes, I may need some assistance from you, I'll email you. Thanks man..

Cheers,
ashburn


----------



## 462-4-Ever

*Ammroc interviews*

Has anyone heard anything on the postponed interviews that were to be done on Jun 7th in Raliegh??


----------



## keshavc4

Dear John,

i am sending you my CV.

Regards
keshav


----------



## 462-4-Ever

462-4-Ever said:


> Has anyone heard anything on the postponed interviews that were to be done on Jun 7th in Raliegh??


I find it hard to believe that none of our recruitment companies have contacted AMMROC to get a status update


----------



## Ernst

I agree, can't we get some contact info from ammroc so that we can contact them ourselves


----------



## PhantomPhixer

Just a thought but maybe 'Ramadan' is the key word. Things should be moving again after August 7th...


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

They usually slow down a whole lot during Ramadan.


----------



## Andy17

phillyeaglesfan said:


> They usually slow down a whole lot during Ramadan.


you guys are a different field to my interests but I have kept up with your thread. The question is if a normal working day is 8 hours and they decrease it by 2 hours during Ramadan and the total information on a normal day is zero then I guess you can only expect 3/4 of zero during Ramadan. I leave it to the maths people to work it out


----------



## RetiredBlackhawkwife

phillyeaglesfan said:


> They usually slow down a whole lot during Ramadan.


I don't know how it could get any slower. The original interview was set for June 7 and other then letting us know its been postponed there has been absolutely nothing. Makes a person wonder if the job offer still exist.


----------



## RetiredBlackhawkwife

It is funny that no one living in UAE seems to post anything anymore. Y'all are our only source of information and anything you can give us is appreciated


----------



## ashburn

now it's only like half way thru of Ramadhan...


----------



## ashburn

A question on cert attested. If my bachelor cert is from UK, how do I get it attested in outside UK? Anyone had a clue?


----------



## gobarca

ashburn said:


> A question on cert attested. If my bachelor cert is from UK, how do I get it attested in outside UK? Anyone had a clue?


Regardless of where your Bachelors or any degree were attained, they have to be attested by the UAE embassy/consulate of the country you are applying from.


----------



## Sickhandlez21

Hey guys,I've been a Cabin technician for airlines for almost 5 yrs and im wondering if changing my trade would be possible?im here in abu dhabi right now and working with etihad airways,Im hoping to try to apply for a job in ammroc but maybe a difrent trade,maybe more techincal than what im doing right now,anybody can gve me an advise?thanks


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Has anyone heard anything concerning interviews in the US? I just noticed that Orion International pulled the listing for AMMROC positions.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

462-4-Ever said:


> Has anyone heard anything concerning interviews in the US? I just noticed that Orion International pulled the listing for AMMROC positions.


I called last week and was told there were no updates........


----------



## 462-4-Ever

phillyeaglesfan said:


> I called last week and was told there were no updates........


I have heard via a friend who know people currently working in the UAE that since Lockheed Martin's contract has expired (or close to it) that they are pooling all the LM employees to see who is willing to transfer over to AMMROC. And that this is the reason for no new info on positions right now. It would be nice for someone there to confirm or revoke this.


----------



## ashburn

The Eid holiday just finish, hope that now we could see some light at the far end of the tunnel..


----------



## lgunnz

Haven't been on here in a while. Don't even get email updates from this thread.

Anyway, yes the Lockheed contract is up this year and they are interviewing the Lockheed guys and working on getting some on the AMMROC side. That isn't to say they won't decide to renew the contract again.

On another note the reason there are no updates for you guys is because the figureheads are working on the budget and during this time they have implemented a hiring freeze. Don't ask when it will be over because no ones knows. Patience, learn it if you hope to work on this side of the world. Good luck


----------



## ashburn

lgunnz said:


> Haven't been on here in a while. Don't even get email updates from this thread.
> 
> Anyway, yes the Lockheed contract is up this year and they are interviewing the Lockheed guys and working on getting some on the AMMROC side. That isn't to say they won't decide to renew the contract again.
> 
> On another note the reason there are no updates for you guys is because the figureheads are working on the budget and during this time they have implemented a hiring freeze. Don't ask when it will be over because no ones knows. Patience, learn it if you hope to work on this side of the world. Good luck



Hi Igunnz,

Thanks for the updates.
Yup you really the the patience...
Bythe way, which platform are you attached on?


----------



## lgunnz

F-16


----------



## RetiredBlackhawkwife

lgunnz said:


> Haven't been on here in a while. Don't even get email updates from this thread.
> 
> Anyway, yes the Lockheed contract is up this year and they are interviewing the Lockheed guys and working on getting some on the AMMROC side. That isn't to say they won't decide to renew the contract again.
> 
> On another note the reason there are no updates for you guys is because the figureheads are working on the budget and during this time they have implemented a hiring freeze. Don't ask when it will be over because no ones knows. Patience, learn it if you hope to work on this side of the world. Good luck


Thank you for this info :bowl:


----------



## lgunnz

No problem. I will try to be more active as it seems everyone who has set foot in country have stopped posting.


----------



## Andy17

lgunnz said:


> No problem. I will try to be more active as it seems everyone who has set foot in country have stopped posting.


some employers here have clauses in their contracts that say you either can not discuss them or say bad things about them, the silence sometimes speaks for its self.


----------



## lgunnz

Andy17 said:


> some employers here have clauses in their contracts that say you either can not discuss them or say bad things about them, the silence sometimes speaks for its self.


All employers in the UAE have this. That's why if you would like to discuss certain aspects of this one I would go with PMs instead. Though even that isn't 100%


----------



## RetiredBlackhawkwife

Not sure how to go about posting PM???


----------



## Andy17

For all those thinking of coming out here soon, you may get advice to come out on your own to start with and bring your family out afterwards. If, like us, you are thinking no way we are in this together then consider what has not been said. We have been here two weeks and my wife is expecting her reidence visa some time this week, so almost 3 weeks to convert work entry to residence visa, (some employers may be able to do it faster) so that leaves me only another week or so on my visitors visa. This is probably why there are border runs to oman to renew the visitor visa for another 30 days so looks like I and the other partners get to do the border run. So you need to balance the support you can give against the hassel you are going to have arranging a border trip.


----------



## Strauser18

I have a phone interview with ammroc on Sunday.. Does anyone know or remember what kind of questions they will ask me.. Please PM me. I just want to be ready. Thank you,

Jeff


----------



## Strauser18

Also, does anyone know how long after the interview you hear back from them?


----------



## divngator

*GL with AMMROC*

I wouldn't hold your breath. They just laid off 198 people. That's 10% of their workforce. However, if it does work out for you good luck.



Strauser18 said:


> I have a phone interview with ammroc on Sunday.. Does anyone know or remember what kind of questions they will ask me.. Please PM me. I just want to be ready. Thank you,
> 
> Jeff


----------



## divngator

Here are some things to look out for with AMMROC. First of all, if you are an expat, it doesn't matter how senior you are, if a local goes after you, you will not last. I can give more than 50 cases of this. The HR manual that is new, is ver vague. It was purposely written this way and if there is a spot in it that is not vague, it will be changed. For instance. This year, there were more than 100 that completed their 90 day probationary period. The new HR manual that was re-written had now made this process automatic and therefor no 90 day confirmation letters were written. Once AMMROC figured out that they over budget, they re-wrote that process and asked the senior leaders to rethink the low performers and redo their 90 day evaluations. The list was to include every nationality except locals, no matter how bad they were performing. I have a buddy that is HR at a base and he tells a story of an HR local that it took 3 months to get rid of because he never came to work, or was always late. Even when he did come to work, he did nothing. The things you have to be careful of with AMMROC is your money. They will expect you to use your money to pay for travel, tuition, and many other things but it takes months to be reimbursed. I for instance was at one period owed more than 120,000 AED. That's $30,000 roughly. There was another period were I was owed 110,000 AED. I have aircrew buddies that have not been reimbursed for months on their flight pay, overtime, lodging, and many other expenses. I have hundreds of stories. How do I get them all? I'm one of a few expats working in a place that has access. If you want, I'll give info that you might need. I will never mention a name though.


----------



## shawgialbess

I wouldn't be surprised after all those stories were told about AMMROC , They keep changing routs and deviate from plans , nothing is predicted ...The only thing you can predict is that AMMROC may let you go anytime without any explanation as long as you are not local national. They let go people last week and none knows why, or what is going on!! There are people who just got there , they brought their families, their kids joined schools, and they paid rent in advance.Then here you go, AMMROC just stabbed them in the back, they didn't care destroying their lives (people may think am over exaggerating) most of them people came from countries where it is almost impossible to find a job even if you get lucky and find one, the pay is not enough to pay rent and your kids school expenses.

There are so many stories for example: canceling offers after so many months of waiting (C130), changing grades after joining (J to G), not paying relocation or reimbursement , laying off 190 people one hit one time (last week),etc...) and more coming up, who knows if you will be next. basically I believe They are not trust worthy, they screwed up big time


*To whom who has a job back home, DO NOT take a risk accepting a job offer in AMMROC , it is not worth it , think twice before you do.*


----------



## 462-4-Ever

[

IS this an all over thing or varies with platform. What platform are you on?


----------



## 462-4-Ever

[Here are some things to look out for with AMMROC. First of all, if you are an expat, it doesn't matter how senior you are, if a local goes after you, you will not last. I can give more than 50 cases of this. The HR manual that is new, is ver vague. It was purposely written this way and if there is a spot in it that is not vague, it will be changed. For instance. This year, there were more than 100 that completed their 90 day probationary period. The new HR manual that was re-written had now made this process automatic and therefor no 90 day confirmation letters were written. Once AMMROC figured out that they over budget, they re-wrote that process and asked the senior leaders to rethink the low performers and redo their 90 day evaluations. The list was to include every nationality except locals, no matter how bad they were performing. I have a buddy that is HR at a base and he tells a story of an HR local that it took 3 months to get rid of because he never came to work, or was always late. Even when he did come to work, he did nothing. The things you have to be careful of with AMMROC is your money. They will expect you to use your money to pay for travel, tuition, and many other things but it takes months to be reimbursed. I for instance was at one period owed more than 120,000 AED. That's $30,000 roughly. There was another period were I was owed 110,000 AED. I have aircrew buddies that have not been reimbursed for months on their flight pay, overtime, lodging, and many other expenses. I have hundreds of stories. How do I get them all? I'm one of a few expats working in a place that has access. If you want, I'll give info that you might need. I will never mention a name though. ][

IS this an all over thing or varies with platform. What platform are you on?[/QUOTE]


----------



## 462-4-Ever

divngator said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath. They just laid off 198 people. That's 10% of their workforce. However, if it does work out for you good luck.


Was that 10% across the spectrum or one airframe?


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Strauser18 said:


> I have a phone interview with ammroc on Sunday.. Does anyone know or remember what kind of questions they will ask me.. Please PM me. I just want to be ready. Thank you,
> 
> Jeff


How did the interview go? I take it you are a rotor guy??


----------



## RetiredBlackhawkwife

Strauser18 said:


> I have a phone interview with ammroc on Sunday.. Does anyone know or remember what kind of questions they will ask me.. Please PM me. I just want to be ready. Thank you,
> 
> Jeff


How did your interview go?


----------



## Andy17

retiredblackhawkwife now you have done 6 posts you can pm people to get a truer picture of things


----------



## Strauser18

Sorry, my interview is on the 8th.


----------



## Strauser18

462-4-Ever said:


> How did the interview go? I take it you are a rotor guy??


No F-16 support equipment


----------



## RetiredBlackhawkwife

Strauser18 said:


> Sorry, my interview is on the 8th.


Let us know how it goes once you have it please


----------



## Strauser18

I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## divngator

Entire company, however, mostly from one base.


----------



## divngator

462-4-Ever said:


> [Here are some things to look out for with AMMROC. First of all, if you are an expat, it doesn't matter how senior you are, if a local goes after you, you will not last. I can give more than 50 cases of this. The HR manual that is new, is ver vague. It was purposely written this way and if there is a spot in it that is not vague, it will be changed. For instance. This year, there were more than 100 that completed their 90 day probationary period. The new HR manual that was re-written had now made this process automatic and therefor no 90 day confirmation letters were written. Once AMMROC figured out that they over budget, they re-wrote that process and asked the senior leaders to rethink the low performers and redo their 90 day evaluations. The list was to include every nationality except locals, no matter how bad they were performing. I have a buddy that is HR at a base and he tells a story of an HR local that it took 3 months to get rid of because he never came to work, or was always late. Even when he did come to work, he did nothing. The things you have to be careful of with AMMROC is your money. They will expect you to use your money to pay for travel, tuition, and many other things but it takes months to be reimbursed. I for instance was at one period owed more than 120,000 AED. That's $30,000 roughly. There was another period were I was owed 110,000 AED. I have aircrew buddies that have not been reimbursed for months on their flight pay, overtime, lodging, and many other expenses. I have hundreds of stories. How do I get them all? I'm one of a few expats working in a place that has access. If you want, I'll give info that you might need. I will never mention a name though. ][
> 
> IS this an all over thing or varies with platform. What platform are you on?


[/QUOTE]
This was the entire company but mainly from one base. Keep in mind, this is a company that was supposed to be hiring to support multiple bases and got out of control and now have really messed of the lives of more than 200 people and their families. Not very good.


----------



## divngator

Something to be careful of if/when you do get hired. I have several friends that were just hired recently. When they were at the hotel, a rep from 2 different banks showed up at their door (how did they know they were there) and said they were representing AMMROC. They then told each of my friends how much they were making and what their grades were. That's scary. How/where did they get that information from? Be very careful people. If this should happen to you, take them down to the front desk and have them banned from the hotel.


----------



## divngator

Strauser18 said:


> No F-16 support equipment


F-16 Support equipment is an area that they are lacking tremendously in. They never hired for that and are using people with little to no experience in. In this area, you could be very lucky and advance quickly. Keep in mind, if you are hired and you are put into a grade of F or G but they have you working as as a J or H, you are entitled to more. The HR manual is very specific in that if you are working as a supervisor, you should be paid as such (temporarily) until someone comes in or you are given that position formally. Good luck.


----------



## divngator

462-4-ever said:


> [
> 
> is this an all over thing or varies with platform. What platform are you on?


f-16


----------



## lgunnz

The company does deal with certain banks here. I believe they get a kick back for every person that signs with those particular banks. Don't be surprised by this tactic as the guy from the bank gets a kick back for everyone they sign and every loan that those people get. It's common and they have been doing it since before I got here. If you are still worried, I have no problem giving anyone the name and number of the person who helped me with my loan. 

FYI the hotel is also in on this so they know about these people coming to the hotel, I'm sure they hotel is getting some funds handed to them for this as well


----------



## RetiredBlackhawkwife

We are uh-60? Do you know if they have stopped hiring for those jobs?


----------



## divngator

Andy17 said:


> some employers here have clauses in their contracts that say you either can not discuss them or say bad things about them, the silence sometimes speaks for its self.


What they are afraid of is being made to look bad. However, they do a great job of doing that to themselves. Here is a story. At one of the bases, there was an employee that after his induction didn't come to work for 3 months. He was located by one of the EXPATs in HR and brought to the base. Funny thing is that the ones that had been there for months had no way of tracking anyone that was new to come in and that guy did. If anyone knows him, let me know, I'd like to shake his hand. He was brought in and when given to the Senior Supervisor, was told just to go to work. Not fired, not fined, not suspended, nothing. The company is very non-confrontational and does not like to be embarrassed.


----------



## Andy17

divngator said:


> Something to be careful of if/when you do get hired. I have several friends that were just hired recently. When they were at the hotel, a rep from 2 different banks showed up at their door (how did they know they were there) and said they were representing AMMROC. They then told each of my friends how much they were making and what their grades were. That's scary. How/where did they get that information from? Be very careful people. If this should happen to you, take them down to the front desk and have them banned from the hotel.


It seems to be the norm for bank guys to make personal visits, when you want to open an account your employer provides a letter to the bank which does give salary details. This guides the bank on what level account you get. When my wife's HR contact found that there were several people putting down the same bank as their choice she phoned them up and they imediately sent someone over to open the accounts for everybody.


----------



## divngator

lgunnz said:


> The company does deal with certain banks here. I believe they get a kick back for every person that signs with those particular banks. Don't be surprised by this tactic as the guy from the bank gets a kick back for everyone they sign and every loan that those people get. It's common and they have been doing it since before I got here. If you are still worried, I have no problem giving anyone the name and number of the person who helped me with my loan.
> 
> FYI the hotel is also in on this so they know about these people coming to the hotel, I'm sure they hotel is getting some funds handed to them for this as well


Sorry sir, you are incorrect. AMMROC deals with one bank only (ADCB) and the policy when it comes to people and their personal data is the strictest of confidence. There is no doubt that someone in HR is doing this, that I do believe but the company which has major share holders, 2 of which are American companies would never stand for this. If this was reported to hotel management, it would stop. It certainly did at the Crowne where I was staying.


----------



## divngator

Andy17 said:


> It seems to be the norm for bank guys to make personal visits, when you want to open an account your employer provides a letter to the bank which does give salary details. This guides the bank on what level account you get. When my wife's HR contact found that there were several people putting down the same bank as their choice she phoned them up and they imediately sent someone over to open the accounts for everybody.


When asked, sure they will show up but for them to show up at your door, unannounced, and have all your personal data is not only scary, but it's a breach of HR security.


----------



## lgunnz

Trust me I know the ends and outs and I also know that just because it's something they SAY isn't suppose to happen doesn't mean it doesn't. Certain people look the other way. I know firsthand the things the other two companies are willing to let slide because of the money that changes hands


----------



## divngator

RetiredBlackhawkwife said:


> We are uh-60? Do you know if they have stopped hiring for those jobs?


They will hire and continue to hire due to attrition. There are people that leave on a monthly basis, planned and unplanned. As for each platform, I would call the recruiter on a weekly basis and follow up.


----------



## divngator

lgunnz said:


> Trust me I know the ends and outs and I also know that just because it's something they SAY isn't suppose to happen doesn't mean it doesn't. Certain people look the other way. I know firsthand the things the other two companies are willing to let slide because of the money that changes hands


The key is to find out who is doing it and make it known that they are doing it. That's what I did and the payroll person is now no longer working for the company.


----------



## lgunnz

You're looking at one hell of an uphill battle


----------



## divngator

CASAFIXER said:


> Ok...well for all of those that are still out there wondering about AMMROC...here is a little bit of information. Take it how ever you want ... the choice you make is yours not mine:
> 
> Program: F16 Block 60 on Al dhafra... if you think AMMROC has that program, guess again. Lockheed Martin still controls the contract for the next year.
> 
> Program: AH-64D on Al Dhafra.. Again if you think you are safe there, guess again. Dyn Corp still controls the contract there also.
> 
> Program: DCH-8/King Air 350...not much to say on that, expect if this is AMMROC's flagship from the get go, it has failed beyond anything I have ever seen. Anybody who has ever ran maintanence on theses type of airframes, knows you need to develop programs for them. They were never designed for the for spook missions.
> 
> The CN-235's, C-17's and C-130's are not fairing any better. Again, AMMROC controlled. It must be noted here that When AMMROC took over form DYN CORP...that pragram failed for 6 months....
> 
> Now to the nitty gritty. AMMROC basic operating manual is a copy and paste from the US Air Force MX Program...AF 91-101 it think it is. If they stuck with what is says it would have been great ... easy to use and easy to understand..but they decided to *******ize it...confusion regins in the Training and Quality Departments.
> 
> Local Emerati's will be in charge of all that you do. Do not make them look bad and dont make them loose face. It is ok for them to lie and cheat in front of you as long as it is you they are making look bad. REMEMBER this: All a local national has to do is say that you disrepected him...you are out of your job.
> 
> Now AMMROC...hummmm what to say...ok lets start, 6 months ...no contract was ever given to me. 6 months it took to get into there ORACAL system, 2 months to get a pass into AL Dhafra...Again ... confusion!!! Besides all the lies and all the back stabbing in that company....is truely ... the WORST COMPANY I HAVE EVER BEEN WITH...
> 
> Now all you retires...KEEP YOUR CAC card. US Air Force is there on one side with a PX on it to get those hard to find things....but dont try to by a computer tv or any thing that sort, you will not get off base and will get arrested with it. Any and all form of computer drives are forbidden on AL Dhafra, as well as camera's and cell fone that have camera...ohh and this rule only applies to you, not local nationals.
> 
> And yes....I DIDNT SIGN A NDA WITH AMMROC...
> 
> Now I know people are going to get here and tell me I am wrong and tell me how great AMMROC is..fine so be it..let them...than ask them what do you really make and how much debt are you into? ....60-70-80k AED to the company..credit cards...new car...they couldnt leave if they wanted to...
> 
> So there you have it....the reason AMMROC doesnt send information is becasue they dont want you to know the truth..


Pushing this back to the top because there is a ton of legit information in this post.


----------



## divngator

lgunnz said:


> You're looking at one hell of an uphill battle


The key is keeping your mouth shut, earning your paycheck, saving your money so you don't have to take out loans and spending as little as possible because when all hell breaks loose, you can pack your bags and leave on a moments notice. If you can do these things, you can do as you like as long as it's nothing illegal. My advice, keep every email, get everything in writing, and use quotes out of the HR manual and that for the most part makes you untouchable. If you do that, it's not an uphill battle, just a slow battle.


----------



## Andy17

lgunnz said:


> You're looking at one hell of an uphill battle


the thing about uphill battles is that in general the guys at the top of the hill win more often then not. guess you just have to choose your battles carefully


----------



## lgunnz

You aren't telling me anything I haven't already figured out. I wasn't talking about living here, I was talking about going out of my way to stop someone, who is probably local, from giving personal information out. No thanks, I have a family to take care of.


----------



## divngator

lgunnz said:


> You aren't telling me anything I haven't already figured out. I wasn't talking about living here, I was talking about going out of my way to stop someone, who is probably local, from giving personal information out. No thanks, I have a family to take care of.


That's the beauty of [email protected] from a personal email account. If you use it, it can be entirely anonymous. You can also BCC the VP and CEO and nobody will know. There are plenty of ways to bring attention to things that are wrong.


----------



## divngator

lgunnz said:


> Trust me I know the ends and outs and I also know that just because it's something they SAY isn't suppose to happen doesn't mean it doesn't. Certain people look the other way. I know firsthand the things the other two companies are willing to let slide because of the money that changes hands


what 2 other companies do you speak of? GAL? ADAT?


----------



## lgunnz

Tawasul is a waste of time. I've contacted the concerning numerous things that need changing and have received nothing more then a twisting of the regulations to fit with nothing getting done. I reiterate no thanks.


----------



## divngator

lgunnz said:


> Tawasul is a waste of time. I've contacted the concerning numerous things that need changing and have received nothing more then a twisting of the regulations to fit with nothing getting done. I reiterate no thanks.


That's unfortunate, it worked for me. Again, that is why I added the part of adding the few senior people in the BCC portion. You have to be smarter than the person in HQ that is reading them. I also BCC a few EXPAT senior people to bring this to light as well. You can quit trying or stay proactive, it's your choice. As long as I am trying eventually, it will all come to light.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Strauser18 said:


> Sorry, my interview is on the 8th.


Who is your recruiting firm?


----------



## divngator

shawgialbess said:


> I wouldn't be surprised after all those stories were told about AMMROC , They keep changing routs and deviate from plans , nothing is predicted ...The only thing you can predict is that AMMROC may let you go anytime without any explanation as long as you are not local national. They let go people last week and none knows why, or what is going on!! There are people who just got there , they brought their families, their kids joined schools, and they paid rent in advance.Then here you go, AMMROC just stabbed them in the back, they didn't care destroying their lives (people may think am over exaggerating) most of them people came from countries where it is almost impossible to find a job even if you get lucky and find one, the pay is not enough to pay rent and your kids school expenses.
> 
> There are so many stories for example: canceling offers after so many months of waiting (C130), changing grades after joining (J to G), not paying relocation or reimbursement , laying off 190 people one hit one time (last week),etc...) and more coming up, who knows if you will be next. basically I believe They are not trust worthy, they screwed up big time
> 
> 
> *To whom who has a job back home, DO NOT take a risk accepting a job offer in AMMROC , it is not worth it , think twice before you do.*


This is what happens when you have no clue in how to run an HR. Yet, the senior people in HR keep their jobs even though they ran it into the ground and get this, bonus' were still given. Unfortunately, those people will be released with with a months pay and a ticket home (maybe some leave reimbursement). That's it. This is why so many people abscond.


----------



## RetiredBlackhawkwife

divngator said:


> This is what happens when you have no clue in how to run an HR. Yet, the senior people in HR keep their jobs even though they ran it into the ground and get this, bonus' were still given. Unfortunately, those people will be released with with a months pay and a ticket home (maybe some leave reimbursement). That's it. This is why so many people abscond.


That is scary to me... I feel so bad for those people...


----------



## Jay64

*Lay off victim*



divngator said:


> This is what happens when you have no clue in how to run an HR. Yet, the senior people in HR keep their jobs even though they ran it into the ground and get this, bonus' were still given. Unfortunately, those people will be released with with a months pay and a ticket home (maybe some leave reimbursement). That's it. This is why so many people abscond.


:help:
I was one of the unfortunate people terminated last week. My wife and I sold everything and gave up everything to make the move here last September. I loved my job and I tolerated the company's fumbling around. I even defended them on several occasions. I work on Apaches and we were shorthanded before the lay off. I don't understand it at all! So now I am stuck with an apartment full of furniture to sell, a big fat loan and credit cards to pay off, a car to sell and basically start all over with nothing. We got 3 months worth of severance but here's the catch only this month is paid and the rest paid upon cancelling visa. Most of us have loans so they won't cancel the visa and risk getting stuck here so really it's only one month's pay. 

Thank you AMMROC.


----------



## ashburn

Jay64 said:


> :help:
> I was one of the unfortunate people terminated last week. My wife and I sold everything and gave up everything to make the move here last September. I loved my job and I tolerated the company's fumbling around. I even defended them on several occasions. I work on Apaches and we were shorthanded before the lay off. I don't understand it at all! So now I am stuck with an apartment full of furniture to sell, a big fat loan and credit cards to pay off, a car to sell and basically start all over with nothing. We got 3 months worth of severance but here's the catch only this month is paid and the rest paid upon cancelling visa. Most of us have loans so they won't cancel the visa and risk getting stuck here so really it's only one month's pay.
> 
> Thank you AMMROC.



This is a very sad case. I am sorry this happened to you. Hopefully you could get other quick job in order to pay up your loan. I had my interview with Ammroc last 2 months. Now I have to really consider this.


----------



## lgunnz

Jay64 said:


> :help:
> I was one of the unfortunate people terminated last week. My wife and I sold everything and gave up everything to make the move here last September. I loved my job and I tolerated the company's fumbling around. I even defended them on several occasions. I work on Apaches and we were shorthanded before the lay off. I don't understand it at all! So now I am stuck with an apartment full of furniture to sell, a big fat loan and credit cards to pay off, a car to sell and basically start all over with nothing. We got 3 months worth of severance but here's the catch only this month is paid and the rest paid upon cancelling visa. Most of us have loans so they won't cancel the visa and risk getting stuck here so really it's only one month's pay.
> 
> Thank you AMMROC.


I'm surprised by this as I know several people who had no trouble cancelling the Visa with car loans, personal loans, and credit cards.


----------



## Jay64

If that's true then I should be ok then.


----------



## Jay64

lgunnz said:


> I'm surprised by this as I know several people who had no trouble cancelling the Visa with car loans, personal loans, and credit cards.


But can you leave the country without being detained?


----------



## lgunnz

Jay64 said:


> But can you leave the country without being detained?


I have a friend who left Sunday night. His 2013 Chevy Cruze is sitting outside his house in Al Reef. He is with his family as I type this.


----------



## Jay64

lgunnz said:


> I have a friend who left Sunday night. His 2013 Chevy Cruze is sitting outside his house in Al Reef. He is with his family as I type this.


Maybe there is some hope of maintaining my freedom while having to find work elsewhere. Although, I would prefer to stay in the UAE so I will try to get work here first.


----------



## lgunnz

Jay64 said:


> Maybe there is some hope of maintaining my freedom while having to find work elsewhere. Although, I would prefer to stay in the UAE so I will try to get work here first.


Not to be in your business but why would you want to continue to stay here after this? Personally, I would take every dime I could get and move on.


----------



## Jay64

lgunnz said:


> Not to be in your business but why would you want to continue to stay here after this? Personally, I would take every dime I could get and move on.


True, but we are settled in nicely and my wife needs to finish her medical care from a knee injury. But you have a point. All things are being considered. I would prefer to stay long enough to pay all debts so I can travel freely in the Middle East to include the UAE with any future opportunities that arise.


----------



## lgunnz

Jay64 said:


> True, but we are settled in nicely and my wife needs to finish her medical care from a knee injury. But you have a point. All things are being considered. I would prefer to stay long enough to pay all debts so I can travel freely in the Middle East to include the UAE with any future opportunities that arise.


That I can completely understand. Wish you the best and if you need help in anyway don't hesitate to PM me. I may not be able to do it but I will do what I can to find someone who will.


----------



## jrtnola

This is an extremely terrible company to work for. They do discriminate based on nationality. They just laid off over 200 people based on discrimination. They are extremely disorganized and promote Emirates just for being Emirates. The Emirates mess up all the time and nothing is ever done to them. But if you are a Jordanian, Paki or Filipino, watch out. Even Brits and Americans aren't treated correctly either. Watch out and I would not work for this dysfunctional company!!!!!


----------



## Sojourn

*C-130 Program*

Are any of the participants on the Message Board associated with a C-130 program? If so, I would like to establish dialog.

Thanks


----------



## shawgialbess

jrtnola said:


> This is an extremely terrible company to work for. They do discriminate based on nationality. They just laid off over 200 people based on discrimination. They are extremely disorganized and promote Emirates just for being Emirates. The Emirates mess up all the time and nothing is ever done to them. But if you are a Jordanian, Paki or Filipino, watch out. Even Brits and Americans aren't treated correctly either. Watch out and I would not work for this dysfunctional company!!!!!


If you not Emirate National then you have to keep your eyes over your shoulders no matter what .

I feel sorry for whom who were laid off, it sucks to be them. Luckily they cancelled my offer before i even got there.


----------



## jrtnola

*Yes you are correct*

I know dozens of Jordanians that have no clue what to do now. They really know how to screw their brother Arabs here.


----------



## ashburn

Sojourn said:


> Are any of the participants on the Message Board associated with a C-130 program? If so, I would like to establish dialog.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I was interviewed for the C-130 program, but never hear the result since 2 months ago. I guess they had put the application KIV.


----------



## shawgialbess

jrtnola said:


> I know dozens of Jordanians that have no clue what to do now. They really know how to screw their brother Arabs here.


Oh Yeah,,,, I believe that is the only thing they good at (screwing someone over)


----------



## shawgialbess

I can't believe m ....they have thick face...they laid off people last week and they have the guts to call for more people on C130/CN235 programs right after. Jordanians did a good Job by refusing the offers without some kind of assurance or long term contract offers type.
This is the way how it is supposed to be....


----------



## divngator

Jay64 said:


> :help:
> I was one of the unfortunate people terminated last week. My wife and I sold everything and gave up everything to make the move here last September. I loved my job and I tolerated the company's fumbling around. I even defended them on several occasions. I work on Apaches and we were shorthanded before the lay off. I don't understand it at all! So now I am stuck with an apartment full of furniture to sell, a big fat loan and credit cards to pay off, a car to sell and basically start all over with nothing. We got 3 months worth of severance but here's the catch only this month is paid and the rest paid upon cancelling visa. Most of us have loans so they won't cancel the visa and risk getting stuck here so really it's only one month's pay.
> 
> Thank you AMMROC.


That's not true bro. I know many people that left with loans. The company doesn't even check. They just cancel it and within 3 working days, they transfer the money to your account there in the UAE or wherever you want it to be sent. I know this because I just did it. While I still pay my bills from the states, I left with no issues. Sell all your stuff and roll.


----------



## divngator

jrtnola said:


> This is an extremely terrible company to work for. They do discriminate based on nationality. They just laid off over 200 people based on discrimination. They are extremely disorganized and promote Emirates just for being Emirates. The Emirates mess up all the time and nothing is ever done to them. But if you are a Jordanian, Paki or Filipino, watch out. Even Brits and Americans aren't treated correctly either. Watch out and I would not work for this dysfunctional company!!!!!


I would have to agree. I sat in every meeting at Al Dhafra. The guidelines were simple, those over 58, anyone not American or Emirati on F-16's, anyone not French, Morocan, or Emirati on the Mirage, and any low performer regardless if they had completed their probationary period. Even though the master contract states what nationality can work on the aircraft, there were some on the base that said no, I don't want these people near my aircraft. What people need to do is to take it to the Dept of Labor. They are very strict in their rules on discrimination no matter what any of us may think. I can tell you of one specific incident where a local had his probation extended and the base manager and senior supervisors in HR said no, he's an Emirati and will not be extended. They then shredded the papers. This is what goes on at AMMROC. If you look at the list of 200 people that were let go, there was not one local.


----------



## divngator

jrtnola said:


> I know dozens of Jordanians that have no clue what to do now. They really know how to screw their brother Arabs here.


Each of them are at the Dept of Labor today. I hope that when it's over, they "Own" AMMROC.


----------



## divngator

p/w_engineguy said:


> not true, dont freak them out. bring what you can and day 1 at orientation request for a pay advance. your allowed 2 per year. it usually takes about 3-5 working days to get it, no problem cause its YOUR money in adavnce.


This is not true. You are allowed only one pay advance and you are allowed only one housing allowance. There were rumors of some people getting more than one but those were mistakes and I assure you that this is not happening again. Bring as much cash as you can and do not become dependent on loans. Remember people, each of us are in the UAE to make money and not borrow it. If you take advanced pay, you are paying it all back the following month unlike advanced housing which is payed back in 6 months. Please be careful.


----------



## SBR

I would like to *thank *each one of you for giving me such a good feedback about AMMROC,

I'm a United Arab Emirates citizen,

Last year I got a scholership with AMMROC and they are paying us while we are studying,
"*FYI* They are doing this just to write in newspapers YES WE DO HAVE LOCALS AND WE ARE GIVING THEM FREE EDUCATION" ..

Most of the companies are faking this, they say we hire locals, It's actually just because its a rule now in the UAE and every company should have at least 40% locals i think or more i really don't know.

I really feel bad about what they've done to some of you guys.

And please please please be sure that you are always welcome in our country and if AMMROC was a bad company for some of you "I mean for the people who got terminated" please don't take it personal against us as locals.


Wish you all the best and success in your life.

*Best regards.*


----------



## shawgialbess

SBR said:


> I would like to *thank *each one of you for giving me such a good feedback about AMMROC,
> 
> I'm a United Arab Emirates citizen,
> 
> Last year I got a scholership with AMMROC and they are paying us while we are studying,
> "*FYI* They are doing this just to write in newspapers YES WE DO HAVE LOCALS AND WE ARE GIVING THEM FREE EDUCATION" ..
> 
> Most of the companies are faking this, they say we hire locals, It's actually just because its a rule now in the UAE and every company should have at least 40% locals i think or more i really don't know.
> 
> I really feel bad about what they've done to some of you guys.
> 
> And please please please be sure that you are always welcome in our country and if AMMROC was a bad company for some of you "I mean for the people who got terminated" please don't take it personal against us as locals.
> 
> 
> Wish you all the best and success in your life.
> 
> *Best regards.*


Thank you for your support... I appreciate it


No hard feelings against any Emirate citizens , we do respect anyone from anywhere as long as he/she shares the same respect with us.

what happened is past now and no one can change it.....oh well we have to suck it up and move on.:smile:


----------



## lgunnz

SBR said:


> I would like to *thank *each one of you for giving me such a good feedback about AMMROC,
> 
> I'm a United Arab Emirates citizen,
> 
> Last year I got a scholership with AMMROC and they are paying us while we are studying,
> "*FYI* They are doing this just to write in newspapers YES WE DO HAVE LOCALS AND WE ARE GIVING THEM FREE EDUCATION" ..
> 
> Most of the companies are faking this, they say we hire locals, It's actually just because its a rule now in the UAE and every company should have at least 40% locals i think or more i really don't know.
> 
> I really feel bad about what they've done to some of you guys.
> 
> And please please please be sure that you are always welcome in our country and if AMMROC was a bad company for some of you "I mean for the people who got terminated" please don't take it personal against us as locals.
> 
> 
> Wish you all the best and success in your life.
> 
> *Best regards.*


I have a lot of Emirate friends here. Some of the nicest people I've met, willing to go out of their way to help you. The only people I've met with the same mentality are the Japanese. As much as it sucks to say and doesn't help anyone who has been let go, it really is all about business. There are things behind the scenes that we are not privy to and that dictates the actions taken over the last 3 weeks. AMMROC isn't the first company to lay off a large group of people and I am sure they won't be the last.


----------



## Sandscorpion

They know how to srew everyone. This country is the pits. They do not honour contracts. Be careful if you are laid off as you may end up IN JAIL if you can not meet your financial commitments. I have monitored this board for a while now and I am glad that the TRUTH about this company and the country is coming out at last.
The people who tend to stay here are from countries that are not worth returning to because of poverty or security concerns. I feel for the people who are stuck there and have been treated badly.\
My advice do not get into debt. Be ready to tell them to poke it if they treat you badly. Avoid staying there with no job if you are in debt because you will end up in Jail.
The truth about AMMROC is at at last out.


----------



## alijalal07

*something important*



lgunnz said:


> I have a lot of Emirate friends here. Some of the nicest people I've met, willing to go out of their way to help you. The only people I've met with the same mentality are the Japanese. As much as it sucks to say and doesn't help anyone who has been let go, it really is all about business. There are things behind the scenes that we are not privy to and that dictates the actions taken over the last 3 weeks. AMMROC isn't the first company to lay off a large group of people and I am sure they won't be the last.


In this whole story of unpredictable termination/potential termination, the main stance of the victims should not seem a blaming, challenging the company or over-reacting rather victimized people should seek for help or any other possible/alternative options to be accommodated for their survival. No doubt most of the terminated guys have fallen into multifarious financial and family crisis.


----------



## lgunnz

alijalal07 said:


> In this whole story of unpredictable termination/potential termination, the main stance of the victims should not seem a blaming, challenging the company or over-reacting rather victimized people should seek for help or any other possible/alternative options to be accommodated for their survival. No doubt most of the terminated guys have fallen into multifarious financial and family crisis.


I don't remember saying otherwise. In fact I know personally several people whose lives have been shattered. But I don't think you understand the nature of business. This is business not personal. If you can't except that then you need to open your own business because this is hardly a new situation. It happens all the time all over the world.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Sandscorpion said:


> My advice do not get into debt... Avoid staying there with no job if you are in debt because you will end up in Jail.


This is sound advice for all expatriates working in the UAE.


----------



## divngator

Guess what people, stand by for the 2nd round of cuts. I have a good mind to post the email addresses of all the senior people including the CEO. This is insane treatment and no, this doesn't happen all over the world. Unlawful termination in most countries is a crime. The problem is that the people running the show are there to stay because they can't go anywhere else. If they tried, they wold be fired within a week.


----------



## shawgialbess

Sandscorpion said:


> They know how to srew everyone. This country is the pits. They do not honour contracts. Be careful if you are laid off as you may end up IN JAIL if you can not meet your financial commitments. I have monitored this board for a while now and I am glad that the TRUTH about this company and the country is coming out at last.
> The people who tend to stay here are from countries that are not worth returning to because of poverty or security concerns. I feel for the people who are stuck there and have been treated badly.\
> My advice do not get into debt. Be ready to tell them to poke it if they treat you badly. Avoid staying there with no job if you are in debt because you will end up in Jail.
> The truth about AMMROC is at at last out.


Best advice ever...thanks


----------



## divngator

For all of you that have been laid off, you need to go to the dept of labor. You are entitled to 4 months of pay. AMMROC is going to try and get away with only 2 months. Don't let them get away with this people. There are people that are there in court right now and are getting what is entitled to them.


----------



## lgunnz

They are only entitled to two months of pay. It is clearly listed in the Labor Law


----------



## divngator

lgunnz said:


> They are only entitled to two months of pay. It is clearly listed in the Labor Law


yep, but when you contract says another, you get what's in your contract. You CLEARLY didn't read that part. This is why we hire lawyers or let the courts decide and not people in forums.


----------



## lgunnz

My contract states that I will paid according to the labor law. It also says the employer has the right to amend at anytime. What does yours say? I also didn't read in there were it is illegal for the company to let these people go. I suppose I need to read the non-existent fine print? I personally doubt that spending money they don't have on a lawyer to find a company that is owned by the Sheikah is not a very good idea. But hey that's just me. I prepared for this possibility my first month here so I'm hardly worried about it.

Like I said this stuff is busy. AMMROC has lawyers working for them that make it so that they always win. If you feel that people should spend the little bit of severance pay to try and get back a little bit more that they have no assurance that they will get I would suggest you take it to PM. Not here in a PUBLIC FORUM.


----------



## divngator

lgunnz said:


> My contract states that I will paid according to the labor law. It also says the employer has the right to amend at anytime. What does yours say? I also didn't read in there were it is illegal for the company to let these people go. I suppose I need to read the non-existent fine print? I personally doubt that spending money they don't have on a lawyer to find a company that is owned by the Sheikah is not a very good idea. But hey that's just me. I prepared for this possibility my first month here so I'm hardly worried about it.
> 
> Like I said this stuff is busy. AMMROC has lawyers working for them that make it so that they always win. If you feel that people should spend the little bit of severance pay to try and get back a little bit more that they have no assurance that they will get I would suggest you take it to PM. Not here in a PUBLIC FORUM.


When you can show that 196 are being laid off and no locals are in this, it is blatant discrimination. This is what is being done. The guys in with the DOL have a copy of the list. The DOL no matter the nationality is very hard on discrimination. What you need to do is get in touch with the guys that are getting ready to go to their 3rd day of court tomorrow and do the same. I'm not here to lead you by the hand just point you in the right direction which is what I have done.

As far is my contract goes, it doesn't matter. If what I am telling you is coming right from another AMMROC employee that is in court (he's an F-16 tire and wheel guy which is all I'll say) and is based on my experience, I think it's worth your time. If you don't feel that way, so be it. Best of luck no matter what you chose.


----------



## lgunnz

Are you aware that the company and all companies operating in the UAE are OBLIGATED by law to have a certain percentage of local nationals working for them? How can you say it was discrimination when there were Americans, and Filipinos, and Jordanians, and Pakistanis, and so on all on the list? They were all given a reason for being let go. Like I said before it isn't personal, it's business. If you don't understand the nature of business then so be it. You can waste your time and money fighting over few measly little coins. I don't remember asking you to hold my hand, you don't sound like my type. And as I said before the types of things you are telling people to do sound more like PM material and not something that should be public record where AMMROC and the UAE government can read. Which I can assure you they do.


----------



## divngator

I am aware and that number is 40%. What makes it discrimination is that not one local was let go. That reason was redundancy. That's not a reason and it's not business. It's discrimination which is why the Jordanians and one American that decided to pursue it are going to get what is coming to them. This is general information. Not one name was mentioned and it is to open peoples eyes. Personally, I don't care what AMMROC and the UAE read. Most of us on here are smart enough not to tie a name handle. Bottom line is that if you don't like the info that I have to offer, you can ignore it. Everything that I have posted is legit and accurate. Once again, if you don't like it, don't read it.


----------



## lgunnz

Redundancy and failing the English test and not having a 7-level are also reasons given. I could care less what you decide to put on this forum. Because it's a forum but what I do think is silly is put all your information in a place that they can see it. It's not about me liking it, it about helping people. And I know they will get what's coming to them. Everyone gets what's coming to them, even you.


----------



## divngator

lgunnz said:


> Redundancy and failing the English test and not having a 7-level are also reasons given. I could care less what you decide to put on this forum. Because it's a forum but what I do think is silly is put all your information in a place that they can see it. It's not about me liking it, it about helping people. And I know they will get what's coming to them. Everyone gets what's coming to them, even you.


Here is a news flash for you. I sat in each of the meetings. Not 1, not 3, not 10. Every one of them. Not being a 7 level is not one of them and definitely not being English literate is not another. If there were the case, there are 3 HR at Al Dhafra that would be gone. If you look at the earlier posts you will see that they are nationalities that the locals don't working on specific platforms. Redundancy and low performers like yourself are the reasons people were let go. If people want to talk about this, they can PM me. I would rather not even converse with you period.


----------



## lgunnz

If you don't like I'm saying then don't read it. It's funny you say that these weren't the reasons because strangely enough the two Jordanians that were let go in my shop were given those reasons. Huh...you seem to know a lot and yet you don't realize that AMMROC wants certain individuals to stay and we aren't talking about nationalities. But that to is a discuss for off the record.


----------



## shawgialbess

lgunnz said:


> If you don't like I'm saying then don't read it. It's funny you say that these weren't the reasons because strangely enough the two Jordanians that were let go in my shop were given those reasons. Huh...you seem to know a lot and yet you don't realize that AMMROC wants certain individuals to stay and we aren't talking about nationalities. But that to is a discuss for off the record.


I don't know why you keep defending them (AMMROC),It is chrystal clear that what they did is awful regardless the reasons behind it. A month or so before the people who got laid off were told- in one of these public meetings- to bring their families and to enroll their kids in schools, also they were told to rest assure that AMMROC needs more people and they will hire more people....AMMROC deceived them people by just saying that. 

None knows if it will be your turn next , so be careful of whom you defend
eace:


----------



## lgunnz

I'm hardly defending. I'm saying it's business. Whether you like it or not. As I stated before they aren't they first and won't be the last. If you knew the cheap wages the people were paid to make the shoes you wear everyday would you stop wearing them? Probably not. And secondly, like I stated earlier...again, I'm prepared for the day that I know longer work for AMMROC so I'm not worried. I already have a plan B and C not to mention in the first month all the bills I had before I came here were paid off. I read this forum and others and knew what I was getting into. Is it unfortunate what has happened? Yes. Was it the company's fault that these people didn't prepare? No. 

I'm upset by the actions but I'm not going to let it consume me. All the people taken were from dayshift, which I work so my workload TRIPLED. But I'm not going to complain nor will I if I go to work one day and they tell me I have a lunch to attend at Al Bateen because I know that working for AMMROC wasn't what I was meant to do. Some of us put our faith in a higher power but set ourselves up for greatness. Blaming a company is merely proving that you weren't ready in the first place.


----------



## ashburn

I strongly agree with Igunnz, where ever you work, you have to take care of yourself. In any event happened they shall be reasons behind the scenario. It could be good or not, coz life is just like a wheel, there are time you are up. Really sorry for those who lost thier job, there are better place to be for you out there..


----------



## shawgialbess

Time will tell....


----------



## busybee2

you may have 2 contracts 1 from the company and 1 for the ministry, the arabic one that goes to the ministry is always the one that is taken, so if they are different the ministry of labour will only go by the arabic one. nothing else.


----------



## Sandscorpion

People talk about" it is business" but the ones quoting this I think have no idea. I would hazard a guess that it is their first job after leaving the military and they have no idea about what running a business entails. Am I right Mr I?


----------



## divngator

*The people let go*

Unfortunately, most of the people that were let go had significantly lower wages than those that are active in this thread. There were many of them that were living in apartments with 3 or 4 other people and were just getting by. Some of you say that everyone should prepare for something like this but when you are earning 1/4th of what the Americans and Euros are earning, it's kinda hard. I was in the meeting weeks ago with the Moroccans and the head of HR and it is true that they were promised higher pay and easier ways to pay back loans and to go ahead and bring family and enroll them in school. Now what? While it is much easier for us to roll on out with plan a/b/c/d, not so much for the less fortunate. Best of luck to those that have been impacted in such a negative way by this crappy company. I now know why all the heavies that work in HQ have left other countries for this one and are staying.......If they were in the US or Europe, they would have been fired long ago.


----------



## divngator

*Taxes coming your way*

All the Americans that are here. Something that I'm hearing through the grapevine. AMMROC is planning to open an office in the US. Now, if this happens, part of the agreement is to disclose what Americans are working for them and have taxes taken from their checks. Don't know if and when it will happen, but just a heads up.


----------



## shawgialbess

_Let me explain something to those who think its business and it is easy for them to say: just be prepared for Plans B/C/D/E_…

*First …Wages*
People from States and Europe are making double to triple the wage that (Jordanians, Pakistanis & Filipinos) are making, besides it is Tax free .Providing that, what westerns make in 1 year it will take 3 years for other nationalities to make.

*Second …Opportunity back home*
Finding a job in AMMROC might be a life time shot for them People who came from JOR, PAK PI, etc... Finding a job back home is very difficult as I mentioned before , and if ever they get lucky to find one job then the pay won’t be that much, am talking about less than 500$ a month may be way way less. So they don’t have plan B/C/D, they only plan they have is G/Go home and suffer. Not to mention, their chance to work in other countries worldwide is less than westerns have due to nationality favoritism.

*Third…Culture*
Most of them people who got laid off they have responsibilities not only towards their kids and wife, not only toward bills (home, car may be loans and debts from here and there) but also towards their parents or may be brothers/sisters (some of you may say this is ridiculous) I say just ask each one of them, I bet that they have commitments towards their extended families due to social strings and cultural life norm. They came to UAE to pay off their debts and live a good life along with their families and siblings.

*Fourth…vision *
Again, AMMROC broke their promises by laying off majority of unfortunate nationalities, also some unfortunate Americans were there too as collateral damage. Some Jordanians proposed to work other platforms (C130's, CN's, Helicopters)even with less pay, but their proposal was not welcomed by AMMROC (PM me for details), despite the fact that they have experience and training on such platforms. Why the hick they weren't given this chance? At the same time AMMROC is hiring from Morocco and other countries to cover open vacancies left behind after laying off people, I just hope and pray they don’t do the same for the new comers!!!

All in all, There is no way to compare these people from unfortunate background(JOR,PAK,PI,etc..) with fortunate westerns, please guys don’t blame them for getting upset and losing it. They didn't leave their homeland looking for trouble but for a better quality of life. 
I wish whoever stays in AMMROC all the best no matter if he/she was from States, Europe, Middle East or Far East. Everybody deserves a good life and should be treated fair by their employer with full respect.


----------



## divngator

shawgialbess said:


> _Let me explain something to those who think its business and it is easy for them to say: just be prepared for Plans B/C/D/E_…
> 
> *First …Wages*
> People from States and Europe are making double to triple the wage that (Jordanians, Pakistanis & Filipinos) are making, besides it is Tax free .Providing that, what westerns make in 1 year it will take 3 years for other nationalities to make.
> 
> *Second …Opportunity back home*
> Finding a job in AMMROC might be a life time shot for them People who came from JOR, PAK PI, etc... Finding a job back home is very difficult as I mentioned before , and if ever they get lucky to find one job then the pay won’t be that much, am talking about less than 500$ a month may be way way less. So they don’t have plan B/C/D, they only plan they have is G/Go home and suffer. Not to mention, their chance to work in other countries worldwide is less than westerns have due to nationality favoritism.
> 
> *Third…Culture*
> Most of them people who got laid off they have responsibilities not only towards their kids and wife, not only toward bills (home, car may be loans and debts from here and there) but also towards their parents or may be brothers/sisters (some of you may say this is ridiculous) I say just ask each one of them, I bet that they have commitments towards their extended families due to social strings and cultural life norm. They came to UAE to pay off their debts and live a good life along with their families and siblings.
> 
> *Fourth…vision *
> Again, AMMROC broke their promises by laying off majority of unfortunate nationalities, also some unfortunate Americans were there too as collateral damage. Some Jordanians proposed to work other platforms (C130's, CN's, Helicopters)even with less pay, but their proposal was not welcomed by AMMROC (PM me for details), despite the fact that they have experience and training on such platforms. Why the hick they weren't given this chance? At the same time AMMROC is hiring from Morocco and other countries to cover open vacancies left behind after laying off people, I just hope and pray they don’t do the same for the new comers!!!
> 
> All in all, There is no way to compare these people from unfortunate background(JOR,PAK,PI,etc..) with fortunate westerns, please guys don’t blame them for getting upset and losing it. They didn't leave their homeland looking for trouble but for a better quality of life.
> I wish whoever stays in AMMROC all the best no matter if he/she was from States, Europe, Middle East or Far East. Everybody deserves a good life and should be treated fair by their employer with full respect.


Well said brother.


----------



## shawgialbess

divngator said:


> Well said brother.


Thanks Bro


----------



## lgunnz

ESPN Layoffs: Sports Network Reportedly Letting Go Of Hundreds [UPDATED]
Valeant completes acquisition of Bausch and Lomb; Hundreds being let go | News | City Living News
Armstrong Confirms “Hundreds” Of Layoffs At Patch, 400 Sites Shuttered Or Partnered Off, And A New CEO | TechCrunch
For those not willing to read, here are the cliff notes: hundreds laid off, end. Business is business and in every job you venture to take there is the possibilty of being let go at any time. If you aren't willing to accept that then I believe YOU are the one that spent to much time in the military. Money is the name of the game, not people. As far as ANY company is concerned everyone they hire is merely a number as in the number of dollars or pesos or dirham they pay them a month. If you don't like it then I here that unemployment pay pretty damn good in the states now a days. Second, nobody told these people to take the offers they were given. In fact on every forum I have the privilege of being a part of it was suggest to negotiate. If you have the time to actually read all the pages of these one, as I did before I even applied for the job it was suggested. Try it in every job, there is a reason you are selected over others. Thirdly, if you don't have the peace of mind to take steps in ensure that you are prepared for an eventually that happens in every country to every company then why should you blame the company? I knew a large percentage of the people let go from Al Dhafra and I am sad to see them go but I also know several who were prepared and are happier then me right now. I'm sorry for those that didn't but such is life in the working world. Mistakes and bad decisions were made on both sides. Learn from it move on and grow up.


----------



## divngator

lgunnz said:


> ESPN Layoffs: Sports Network Reportedly Letting Go Of Hundreds [UPDATED]
> Valeant completes acquisition of Bausch and Lomb; Hundreds being let go | News | City Living News
> Armstrong Confirms “Hundreds” Of Layoffs At Patch, 400 Sites Shuttered Or Partnered Off, And A New CEO | TechCrunch
> For those not willing to read, here are the cliff notes: hundreds laid off, end. Business is business and in every job you venture to take there is the possibilty of being let go at any time. If you aren't willing to accept that then I believe YOU are the one that spent to much time in the military. Money is the name of the game, not people. As far as ANY company is concerned everyone they hire is merely a number as in the number of dollars or pesos or dirham they pay them a month. If you don't like it then I here that unemployment pay pretty damn good in the states now a days. Second, nobody told these people to take the offers they were given. In fact on every forum I have the privilege of being a part of it was suggest to negotiate. If you have the time to actually read all the pages of these one, as I did before I even applied for the job it was suggested. Try it in every job, there is a reason you are selected over others. Thirdly, if you don't have the peace of mind to take steps in ensure that you are prepared for an eventually that happens in every country to every company then why should you blame the company? I knew a large percentage of the people let go from Al Dhafra and I am sad to see them go but I also know several who were prepared and are happier then me right now. I'm sorry for those that didn't but such is life in the working world. Mistakes and bad decisions were made on both sides. Learn from it move on and grow up.


Then I'll ask you one question. Was there 1 local let go? I know the answer.


----------



## lgunnz

divngator said:


> Then I'll ask you one question. Was there 1 local let go? I know the answer.


What is the point of the question?


----------



## divngator

I can promise you that none of the companies that you quoted discriminated like AMMROC did.


----------



## divngator

and oh by the way, before you quote the 40% rule, they can always fire the freeloaders and hire new locals.


----------



## lgunnz

I don't see the discrimination. As I said it's all a numbers game. Just like hiring all these people in the first place was a part of the numbers game. Just like letting them go is a numbers game. They have an obligation LEGALLY to the locals. If you don't like that I suggest you work on a different side of the world. They are here to help themselves and their country. Not you. You're just hired help, nothing more. I except this that's why I'm setting myself up.


----------



## lgunnz

divngator said:


> and oh by the way, before you quote the 40% rule, they can always fire the freeloaders and hire new locals.


Why would they waste their time with this when they will just end up with 40% of the same?


----------



## divngator

I guess you just don't get the term discrimination. As long as you have your job then it doesn't matter. Maybe you should stay there. You fit in nicely.


----------



## lgunnz

divngator said:


> I guess you just don't get the term discrimination. As long as you have your job then it doesn't matter. Maybe you should stay there. You fit in nicely.


No I don't see how staying legal and not causing them to be shut down making everyone's job nonexistant is worth the time even bringing up especially when people of all races, colors, religions, and ages were let go. You find it wrong, but you don't have an obligation to the UAE government do you?


----------



## divngator

what way were they not legal? Who told you they were being shut down?


----------



## Sandscorpion

divngator said:


> I guess you just don't get the term discrimination. As long as you have your job then it doesn't matter. Maybe you should stay there. You fit in nicely.


Could not have said it better than you have here. He fits in perfectly. For the record I have never worked for AMMROC but have done decades in the Middle East and will continue working there for many years to come. Our dear friend Igunzz is clueless...


----------



## RetiredBlackhawkwife

shawgialbess said:


> _Let me explain something to those who think its business and it is easy for them to say: just be prepared for Plans B/C/D/E_…
> 
> *First …Wages*
> People from States and Europe are making double to triple the wage that (Jordanians, Pakistanis & Filipinos) are making, besides it is Tax free .Providing that, what westerns make in 1 year it will take 3 years for other nationalities to make.
> 
> *Second …Opportunity back home*
> Finding a job in AMMROC might be a life time shot for them People who came from JOR, PAK PI, etc... Finding a job back home is very difficult as I mentioned before , and if ever they get lucky to find one job then the pay won’t be that much, am talking about less than 500$ a month may be way way less. So they don’t have plan B/C/D, they only plan they have is G/Go home and suffer. Not to mention, their chance to work in other countries worldwide is less than westerns have due to nationality favoritism.
> 
> *Third…Culture*
> Most of them people who got laid off they have responsibilities not only towards their kids and wife, not only toward bills (home, car may be loans and debts from here and there) but also towards their parents or may be brothers/sisters (some of you may say this is ridiculous) I say just ask each one of them, I bet that they have commitments towards their extended families due to social strings and cultural life norm. They came to UAE to pay off their debts and live a good life along with their families and siblings.
> 
> *Fourth…vision *
> Again, AMMROC broke their promises by laying off majority of unfortunate nationalities, also some unfortunate Americans were there too as collateral damage. Some Jordanians proposed to work other platforms (C130's, CN's, Helicopters)even with less pay, but their proposal was not welcomed by AMMROC (PM me for details), despite the fact that they have experience and training on such platforms. Why the hick they weren't given this chance? At the same time AMMROC is hiring from Morocco and other countries to cover open vacancies left behind after laying off people, I just hope and pray they don’t do the same for the new comers!!!
> 
> All in all, There is no way to compare these people from unfortunate background(JOR,PAK,PI,etc..) with fortunate westerns, please guys don’t blame them for getting upset and losing it. They didn't leave their homeland looking for trouble but for a better quality of life.
> I wish whoever stays in AMMROC all the best no matter if he/she was from States, Europe, Middle East or Far East. Everybody deserves a good life and should be treated fair by their employer with full respect.


All well said and we feel terrible for all laid off but I just have to say my husband is retired Blackhawks since 06 and has been doing contract work in same hanger since he retired. Due to the cutbacks 55% of his hanger was laid off ( my husband included) to which we cannot figure out how it was done. Not by seniority, not those who had been written up in the past??? If so my husband would still be employed. He is a very dedicated employee who is hard working. He has not been able to find a job since April 12. He has applied for jobs all over the country. The reason I'm posting this is in hopes of appreciating having a job and that pays well. It seems to be the same here in the states. Wishing everyone well and I do appreciate all post posted...


----------



## Sandscorpion

Everything gone quiet here wondering is people are scared that this is being monitored....


----------



## divngator

The management already knows they have a bad name. They can tell by the number of Western applications that aren't coming in anymore. More and more people are leaving daily. It's only a matter of time before all of us leave and go elsewhere. The ones I feel sorry for are the LM guys that are coming over and have no clue what they are getting themselves into.


----------



## SoledadMoreno

AMMROC

Another
Mickey
Mouse
Rejecting
Organization
of
Cut throats

More to come later


----------



## divngator

I'm interested to know if anyone has heard of a round 2 of cuts coming? I have been following up with some of the first rounders that went to court. Here is something interesting. The courts give the companies 3 times to show up and defend what they have done. In the first two appearances, AMMROC didn't show up and in the third appearance, they still didn't show but the courts ruled in favor of AMMROC. All of you can do as you wish but it is a no win situation. I have heard they are thinking of opening an office in the US. This is a joke. However, what it will do is force the Americans to pay taxes. Now, why would any American want to work for AMMROC? I personally hope they do because if they do, then they will be held accountable for their actions.


----------



## shawgialbess

divngator said:


> I'm interested to know if anyone has heard of a round 2 of cuts coming? I have been following up with some of the first rounders that went to court. Here is something interesting. The courts give the companies 3 times to show up and defend what they have done. In the first two appearances, AMMROC didn't show up and in the third appearance, they still didn't show but the courts ruled in favor of AMMROC. All of you can do as you wish but it is a no win situation. I have heard they are thinking of opening an office in the US. This is a joke. However, what it will do is force the Americans to pay taxes. Now, why would any American want to work for AMMROC? I personally hope they do because if they do, then they will be held accountable for their actions.[/QUOTE
> 
> The 2nd round may be after the big EID( named as Sacrifice Eid) more scapegoats ..more victims ...Gosh
> I think if they ever open an office in the US , then a lot of law suits will be filed against them...do you think that they have the guts to do so?


----------



## alijalal07

divngator said:


> The management already knows they have a bad name. They can tell by the number of Western applications that aren't coming in anymore. More and more people are leaving daily. It's only a matter of time before all of us leave and go elsewhere. The ones I feel sorry for are the LM guys that are coming over and have no clue what they are getting themselves into.


With due respect I can partially agree with the theory "its business not personal", bcoz always rules / constitutions are always based (derived from) on human values / ethics / natural desires etc . How one can exclude / ignore these aspects in terms of business?. My emphasis in not what they have done, rather "the way". If people lost their jobs then ammroc also lost something very precious.....! Gud luck for remainders.


----------



## alijalal07

I must add something important here, why redundancy becomes only the option for an employer? In my opinion, the probable cause may be to have no prospect, no more deals in hand or seize of ongoing projects. If so then who is to be held responsible "employer or employee"? Answer is employer, but employee may face the consequences..........due to no concrete planning / foresight for future needs before hiring manpower, even for a couple of months. Here I should say only "coming events show their shadows". Good luck Guys.


----------



## sunny9208

*Block 52+*

Block 52+ Pak Air Force


----------



## sunny9208

*Mirage PAF*

PAF Mirage Air-2-Air Refueling


----------



## monuckrishnan

Hi,i retired from indian air force and am currently in abu dhabi to look for opportunities.. and just joined this group...eager for any info on ammroc..krish


----------



## SoledadMoreno

monuckrishnan said:


> Hi,i retired from indian air force and am currently in abu dhabi to look for opportunities.. and just joined this group...eager for any info on ammroc..krish


 Read the previous postings from page 175


----------



## divngator

AMMROC is garbage. What they have done is bring people in with an open ended contract. What most are thinking is that it's open so I don't have to worry about contract negotiations and can just keep working. What this in fact has done is give this company the ability to release you without cause. In other words, they can let you go for any reason they see fit, such as redundancy. If you look at the people they are keeping, other than the Americans, it's pretty sad. The locals are exempt and seem to be the majority of the problems. They can't have their probation extended and to fire one of them takes no less than 15 letters to management. This happened to a local in HR. Most locals refuse to follow the rules like wearing the proper shoes to work to also include coming to work on time and leaving work early. There are 2 HR Senior Supervisors on a base that work on average of 20 hours per week. There is a Senior Supervisor supervisor on the F-16 platform that hasn't had a job of responsibility in over a year but has no problem showing up to walk around in his yellow corvette. What's going to happen is that those that are hired in the future will accept lower pay and treatment or AMMROC will in fact be a low level company that has a bad reputation and even worse leadership. As an EXPAT, you have no protection when it comes to AMMROC and working for them.


----------



## ashburn

divngator said:


> AMMROC is garbage. What they have done is bring people in with an open ended contract. What most are thinking is that it's open so I don't have to worry about contract negotiations and can just keep working. What this in fact has done is give this company the ability to release you without cause. In other words, they can let you go for any reason they see fit, such as redundancy. If you look at the people they are keeping, other than the Americans, it's pretty sad. The locals are exempt and seem to be the majority of the problems. They can't have their probation extended and to fire one of them takes no less than 15 letters to management. This happened to a local in HR. Most locals refuse to follow the rules like wearing the proper shoes to work to also include coming to work on time and leaving work early. There are 2 HR Senior Supervisors on a base that work on average of 20 hours per week. There is a Senior Supervisor supervisor on the F-16 platform that hasn't had a job of responsibility in over a year but has no problem showing up to walk around in his yellow corvette. What's going to happen is that those that are hired in the future will accept lower pay and treatment or AMMROC will in fact be a low level company that has a bad reputation and even worse leadership. As an EXPAT, you have no protection when it comes to AMMROC and working for them.


Are you still working for the said company?


----------



## CASAFIXER

I left AMMROC for the exact same thing. Breach of contract. I left 150k a year job because of what was agreed in my offer letter. After six months and when finally got my contract, everything was changed. What was offered in the offer letter and what my contract said was two different things. The AMMROC way.

Now if you look at my past post, I warned against this awhile back. I knew things were bad and getting worse, but it wasn't until I received a email from a friend who was laid off did I know about the layoffs.

The discrimination was happening all along. It has always been there but people choose to ignore it. And collect a measly check. 

Like is previously said, I had other options. Unlike most people there that are fresh from the Air Force or Army...(either US or RAF) my reputation is well known in certain circles of aviation. 

Now, when I was posting there were so many nay sayers who said I was wrong and that it was a great place. That I had a grudge. In truth, no I didn't. But than again this was not my first rodeo. I seen the writing on the wall, as soon as the UAE AF didn't allow the Jordanians on the F16's and when they greatly underestimated certain man power requirements. Where are all these nay sayers now?


----------



## SoledadMoreno

I was part of the "Redundancy" in Aug. Funny thing is they had to move somebody into the position that I held. Redundancy was just an excuse to get rid of me. 
I was promoted to a higher position, had a copy of the paperwork that was submitted. Some how it never made it to HQ or they didn't have a record of it even though I produced this numerous times to base and HQ HR. When I was let go I did not get the back pay for the promotion. This company is full of empty and broken promises. When it comes time to renegotiate a new contract you will be offered a lower salary. 
If you do decide to take a job with this company DO NOT try to prove them (locals) wrong even though they do not know what they are talking about and you have references to prove them wrong. It can lead to your dismissal. 
If they want to be a "World Class Organization" They need to change their way of thinking or they will not be able to maintain "World Class" personnel.
Read the Core Values for this company. They do not follow what they claim to hold true.


----------



## maryam4patel

I have applied to work on Hawk platform, since April 2013 and no job offers but many promises, any ideas as to what going on out there,any advice would be very helpful,


----------



## RetiredBlackhawkwife

You may want to read from page 175 on to get an idea of what's going on.


----------



## Jim Jim

ANY weapons guys here? Any 462's at all?


----------



## Jim Jim

*Message traffic*

Wow, the board has gone _very_ quiet. That is too bad. A lot of good info here from both sides.


----------



## Jim Jim

*Job listing sites*

Anyone have any good links to jobs in UAE for aviation or otherwise? I have all the typical ones (monster, careerbuilder, etc.) I left DynCorp about a year ago but not much luck picking up anything in AFG since they're winding down.

Thanks


----------



## Jim Jim

So, for you guys who are actually still in AMMROC, things appeared pretty bad just recently. At least from the outside looking in. Anyone on site have any good news? Anything recent or factual we should know? Any improvements or word from the top you want to share?


----------



## Jim Jim

*Who here still working for AMMROC?*

Yes, Bounty Hunter, divingator, and others on the board, please tell, are you still with them or have you too moved on? Nothing negative either way, just trying to get my head wrapped around all this.

Thanks


----------



## SoledadMoreno

Another thing to be aware of with AMMROC. They do not ask for your age during the hiring process. They do not like to employ or retain
people over 60, therefore, you can sell everything and move half way across the world for no more than 2 years. If you turn 60 during your contract, they will not offer you a new contract. But they won't tell you this. When it comes time to start re-negotiating (that's a joke) your contract, they will wait until the last minute that they will not renew your contract leaving you 1 1/2 - 2 months to sell everything and get ready to leave.


----------



## Jim Jim

SoledadMoreno said:


> Another thing to be aware of with AMMROC. They do not ask for your age during the hiring process. They do not like to employ or retain
> people over 60, therefore, you can sell everything and move half way across the world for no more than 2 years. If you turn 60 during your contract, they will not offer you a new contract. But they won't tell you this. When it comes time to start re-negotiating (that's a joke) your contract, they will wait until the last minute that they will not renew your contract leaving you 1 1/2 - 2 months to sell everything and get ready to leave.


If you're at a hiring event in the states, (I can't speak for any other country), it would be illegal to ask a persons age or date of birth but I hear what you're saying. Pretty shady not to start contract renewal earlier so people can adjust. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lakenheath24

my last post was deleted but I quit due to multiple contact violations. I am a 462btw. I wish I could give you good news but I cant think of much. I got no bonus and no moving in allowance, as promised. Also they are implementing a 48 hour work week for the same pay. You will go 5-10$k in debt getting settled in, and that's just your house and a rental car. You have family? Double that.
And the biggest joke...they wont let you drive on base so you have to catch the bus. It adds 1-2 hours a day with no comp. They have a bad attitude and have a long way to go to be world class.


----------



## ashburn

lakenheath24 said:


> my last post was deleted but I quit due to multiple contact violations. I am a 462btw. I wish I could give you good news but I cant think of much. I got no bonus and no moving in allowance, as promised. Also they are implementing a 48 hour work week for the same pay. You will go 5-10$k in debt getting settled in, and that's just your house and a rental car. You have family? Double that.
> And the biggest joke...they wont let you drive on base so you have to catch the bus. It adds 1-2 hours a day with no comp. They have a bad attitude and have a long way to go to be world class.


I m not sure if the bonus are stated in the contract, but the moving/settling allowance entittlement shall be paid base on the salary scale.


----------



## lgunnz

Man some people complain to much.

Move in allowances were authorized for anyone who signed their offer letter AFTER Oct 2012. I didn't get it because I signed in August but it really isn't that large of an amount so I'm not hurt. If you are suppose to get it then contact Tawasul, problem solved.

There is a guy in my shop that received his bonus and was very happy with the figure. I can't state how much as he can't tell anyone but he got it. If you have been here a year contact Tawasul, problem solved.

I personally like the bus idea as most of my gas is wasted on base thanks to the constant stop and go from the roundabouts and speed bumps. I get home the same time as I did when I drove on base, so if you have 2 hours tacked on to your day then you need to rethink the way you are doing things.

Good news: It seems that AMMROC is hiring again, we have several people from base traveling to the states soon to conduct interviews and these people are much more knowledgeable about the ins and outs of AMMROC as well as the airframes so the quality of people should be higher and should keep from having a repeat of the situation several months ago.


----------



## Jim Jim

lakenheath24 said:


> my last post was deleted but I quit due to multiple contact violations. I am a 462btw. I wish I could give you good news but I cant think of much. I got no bonus and no moving in allowance, as promised. Also they are implementing a 48 hour work week for the same pay. You will go 5-10$k in debt getting settled in, and that's just your house and a rental car. You have family? Double that.
> And the biggest joke...they wont let you drive on base so you have to catch the bus. It adds 1-2 hours a day with no comp. They have a bad attitude and have a long way to go to be world class.


Wow, that's NOT good news to hear. So, this 48 hour work week deal? They leave the contract open to the number of hours per week or is there a cap? Anything to prevent them from keep doing this? 1-2 hour bus ride just to get on and off base? WTF? What other contract issues did you run into if I might ask?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Jim Jim said:


> Yes, Bounty Hunter, divingator, and others on the board, please tell, are you still with them or have you too moved on? Nothing negative either way, just trying to get my head wrapped around all this.
> 
> Thanks


Yes Jim Jim, I am still at AMMROC. :yo:


----------



## Jim Jim

lakenheath24 said:


> my last post was deleted but I quit due to multiple contact violations. I am a 462btw. I wish I could give you good news but I cant think of much. I got no bonus and no moving in allowance, as promised. Also they are implementing a 48 hour work week for the same pay. You will go 5-10$k in debt getting settled in, and that's just your house and a rental car. You have family? Double that.
> And the biggest joke...they wont let you drive on base so you have to catch the bus. It adds 1-2 hours a day with no comp. They have a bad attitude and have a long way to go to be world class.


Can you pmail me at [email protected]? I want to speak to you.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## MSZACHA77

Just Got info today when my interview will be...BTW ORION came looking for me I didn't send them anything...if anyone can give me some ensight about AMMROC and things that I can expect would be great email me at [email protected] or if you think I should shy away from this....


----------



## Jim Jim

Any F-16 maintainers here in country? Looking to get some specific insight for best/cheapest/closest places to live, travel times, the base set up, etc. All sorts of local specific questions to how things are and work in and around Al Dhafra. 

TIA,

Jim Jim


----------



## lgunnz

Jim Jim said:


> Any F-16 maintainers here in country? Looking to get some specific insight for best/cheapest/closest places to live, travel times, the base set up, etc. All sorts of local specific questions to how things are and work in and around Al Dhafra.
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Jim Jim


Shoot me a pm with any questions.


----------



## Jim Jim

I got word that the UAE lifted restrictions on landlords raising rents. It was previously 5% a year and now it's currently unlimited. Has AMMROC addressed that with anyone either on site or in pre-employment negotiations? I see my recruiter quoting $1200 a month to live in Dubai but it seems the avg I see guys in AD are more around 1900 a month and with this rent restriction lifted, this could tip the scales of making money towards just working to pay the rent. I'm sure the landlords take advantage of this especially with the expats. Who wouldn't so I can't and don't blame them. It's pure capitalism so I'm not offended if it's the case but I digress... The question remains, how much has rent gone up, is it still going up, and has anything changed at AMMROC because of it.

Thanks,

Jim Jim


----------



## MSZACHA77

lgunnz said:


> Shoot me a pm with any questions.


LGUNNZ

Won't let me PM you since I haven't made enough posts yet.... I just got done with my SKYPE interview with AMMROC....only lasted a few minutes, they were talking about my Quality Assurance background that I have heavy Experience with. I have been on the 16 for going on 5 years now. SO IDK what job they were wanting me to fill said I will get a call from them once they get back to UAE....can you email me at [email protected](.)com and give me any specifics I should lookout for...or all info you have PLEASe

Thanks


----------



## mbehr1983

I interviewed with AMMROC yesterday and feel ike I will get an offer. What should I expect? I was a 7 level weapons guy in the Air Force. I plan to bring my wife and 2 kids. One child is in school will they help with this? our current income is about 100k with both of us working. Would it benefit us to relocate to UAE? I would also like Info on schools and housing if there is any info to get
Thanks
Mike


----------



## lakenheath24

Rents are going up massively, my 2 bed went up over 20k aed a year. They lifted restrictions on raising it so landlords are going ape****. don't kid yourself about the ROC helping you out either. Pay gets reviewed in Feb, and we got nothing this year. 
You make 100k and you want to take a job that pays, what, 80K? That 3 month bonus is BS. IF you even get one it is restricted to 2 months at best and that's if you save the sheiks life. Only locals get a full bonus. You will spend at least $5k on visas for the wife and kids unless you are hired on as a J grade. The cheapest school is 33k aed per kid, and that is for your basic sorry ass babysitting service, Real schools cost twice that. Again, for j grades and up only. newbies need to read the past 10-15 pages.


----------



## ashburn

A good place to look for apmt rental: www(dot)i-dar(dot)net/abudhabi/


----------



## ashburn

Another good place to explore, especially for the wife: www(dot)expat(woman(dot)com
Here there are list of schools and their fees...


----------



## Jim Jim

I was invited to interview but after reading every single post on this forum, getting input from guys at the site and former employees, it doesn't seem worth it. They offered me J grade level pay and benefits but too much BS and their reputation just isn't looking too good. I'd rather do time back in AFG for the same money. At least I had job security and a hard contract not just some promise with vicious rumors swirling 24/7. Just my .02. It's not costing me anything not to go but things don't seem to be looking up on any front with AMMROC or UAE WRT to rents, vehicles, cost of anything else, bonuses, work issues, HR issues, etc. so, they can keep it. I may try them later if I feel things have improved but for now, I'll look elsewhere.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

lakenheath24 said:


> Rents are going up massively, my 2 bed went up over 20k aed a year. They lifted restrictions on raising it so landlords are going ape****. don't kid yourself about the ROC helping you out either. Pay gets reviewed in Feb, and we got nothing this year.
> You make 100k and you want to take a job that pays, what, 80K? That 3 month bonus is BS. IF you even get one it is restricted to 2 months at best and that's if you save the sheiks life. Only locals get a full bonus. You will spend at least $5k on visas for the wife and kids unless you are hired on as a J grade. The cheapest school is 33k aed per kid, and that is for your basic sorry ass babysitting service, Real schools cost twice that. Again, for j grades and up only. newbies need to read the past 10-15 pages.


Lakenheath24,

Are you workin at the ROC? What platform? Shoot me a PM...


----------



## khai1148

hai..i`m new here..ashburn..did u get a job there in UAE?


----------



## ashburn

Yup, just got the offer. Now waiting for security clerance.


----------



## khai1148

ohhh..u deserve it...best of luck mate..


----------



## xxxxxxxxclownfish

lakenheath24 said:


> Rents are going up massively, my 2 bed went up over 20k aed a year. They lifted restrictions on raising it so landlords are going ape****. don't kid yourself about the ROC helping you out either. Pay gets reviewed in Feb, and we got nothing this year.
> You make 100k and you want to take a job that pays, what, 80K? That 3 month bonus is BS. IF you even get one it is restricted to 2 months at best and that's if you save the sheiks life. Only locals get a full bonus. You will spend at least $5k on visas for the wife and kids unless you are hired on as a J grade. The cheapest school is 33k aed per kid, and that is for your basic sorry ass babysitting service, Real schools cost twice that. Again, for j grades and up only. newbies need to read the past 10-15 pages.



Rent increases are going crazy. People are signing a one year tenancy contract and immediately being served with 12 months' notice to leave. Landlords can only give notice for one of 4 reasons by law but in practice this is not adhered to and the greedy, expat landords just view EXPO as a licence to print money! Rents at 75k now for a 1 bed will soon push to 80-85k next year and may touch 100k the following year - almost $30k for RENT of a one bed apartment!!!

Schools are also increasing their fees and *if* you get the 25,000dhs allowance per child (according to pay grade), this won't even cover a decent school.

As rent increases though for everyone, costs for goods and services will also increase - businesses are also being hit for rent hikes for their staff accommodation. Groceries, meals out and entertainment will also go up (prediction is by 15% at least).

Can't see any increasing living allowance coming to employees - inflation is a fact of life the world over and isn't the employers concern.

Of course the other factor is tax on salary!

The UAE has just become a very, very expensive place to live and if you will not be making any financial gain, I just don't see the point in moving your wife and kids into a potentially inferior school, disrupting their education and living a sometimes lonely existence. It can be hard to make friends here as folks are so wrapped up in themselves.

Also bear in mind that there is ZERO job security, no recourse against 'redundancy' and practically no other employment laws which protect employees. One screw-up and you are out with zero notice.

If you come here with a family and big ideas to save some cash, do some serious number crunching as it may just not be worth it in the long run. You can't just rock up here with a few hundred bucks in your pocket - you need serious cash to get started even with car hire and daily expenses, cash gets eaten up fast.

Yes, there will be a settling allowance (take three months' with a pinch of salt!), but you have to pay upfront for accomodation (the days of 6 or even 4 cheques over a year are disappearing, most landlords now want half the rent up front), school fees, car hire, furnishings - the list is endless and all costs! Credit is easily available here but be very, very careful about missing payments, bouncing cheques or over-extending yourself. If you are terminated without notice you may find yourself in a very tight situation and without a passport to leave the country.

Sorry if I sound negative but I honestly think so many people arrive here thinking the streets are paved in gold and you can earn so much money. Those days are long gone sadly. It can be a long, hard slog to get up and running and is doubly hard with a family in tow. Lack of job security also has to be considered.

Bottom line - if you are only going to be slight better off, don't do it! The stress just ain't worth it.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

clownfish said:


> Rent increases are going crazy. People are signing a one year tenancy contract and immediately being served with 12 months' notice to leave. Landlords can only give notice for one of 4 reasons by law but in practice this is not adhered to and the greedy, expat landords just view EXPO as a licence to print money! Rents at 75k now for a 1 bed will soon push to 80-85k next year and may touch 100k the following year - almost $30k for RENT of a one bed apartment!!!
> 
> Schools are also increasing their fees and *if* you get the 25,000dhs allowance per child (according to pay grade), this won't even cover a decent school.
> 
> As rent increases though for everyone, costs for goods and services will also increase - businesses are also being hit for rent hikes for their staff accommodation. Groceries, meals out and entertainment will also go up (prediction is by 15% at least).
> 
> Can't see any increasing living allowance coming to employees - inflation is a fact of life the world over and isn't the employers concern.
> 
> Of course the other factor is tax on salary!
> 
> The UAE has just become a very, very expensive place to live and if you will not be making any financial gain, I just don't see the point in moving your wife and kids into a potentially inferior school, disrupting their education and living a sometimes lonely existence. It can be hard to make friends here as folks are so wrapped up in themselves.
> 
> Also bear in mind that there is ZERO job security, no recourse against 'redundancy' and practically no other employment laws which protect employees. One screw-up and you are out with zero notice.
> 
> If you come here with a family and big ideas to save some cash, do some serious number crunching as it may just not be worth it in the long run. You can't just rock up here with a few hundred bucks in your pocket - you need serious cash to get started even with car hire and daily expenses, cash gets eaten up fast.
> 
> Yes, there will be a settling allowance (take three months' with a pinch of salt!), but you have to pay upfront for accomodation (the days of 6 or even 4 cheques over a year are disappearing, most landlords now want half the rent up front), school fees, car hire, furnishings - the list is endless and all costs! Credit is easily available here but be very, very careful about missing payments, bouncing cheques or over-extending yourself. If you are terminated without notice you may find yourself in a very tight situation and without a passport to leave the country.
> 
> Sorry if I sound negative but I honestly think so many people arrive here thinking the streets are paved in gold and you can earn so much money. Those days are long gone sadly. It can be a long, hard slog to get up and running and is doubly hard with a family in tow. Lack of job security also has to be considered.
> 
> Bottom line - if you are only going to be slight better off, don't do it! The stress just ain't worth it.


Clownfish,

So you are saying if I sign a 1 year contract they are immediately going to turn around and give notice to move out? What area is that? 

What about the schools? Are they in fact going up in price?

BH


----------



## Jim Jim

clownfish said:


> Rent increases are going crazy. People are signing a one year tenancy contract and immediately being served with 12 months' notice to leave. Landlords can only give notice for one of 4 reasons by law but in practice this is not adhered to and the greedy, expat landords just view EXPO as a licence to print money! Rents at 75k now for a 1 bed will soon push to 80-85k next year and may touch 100k the following year - almost $30k for RENT of a one bed apartment!!!
> 
> Schools are also increasing their fees and *if* you get the 25,000dhs allowance per child (according to pay grade), this won't even cover a decent school.
> 
> As rent increases though for everyone, costs for goods and services will also increase - businesses are also being hit for rent hikes for their staff accommodation. Groceries, meals out and entertainment will also go up (prediction is by 15% at least).
> 
> Can't see any increasing living allowance coming to employees - inflation is a fact of life the world over and isn't the employers concern.
> 
> Of course the other factor is tax on salary!
> 
> The UAE has just become a very, very expensive place to live and if you will not be making any financial gain, I just don't see the point in moving your wife and kids into a potentially inferior school, disrupting their education and living a sometimes lonely existence. It can be hard to make friends here as folks are so wrapped up in themselves.
> 
> Also bear in mind that there is ZERO job security, no recourse against 'redundancy' and practically no other employment laws which protect employees. One screw-up and you are out with zero notice.
> 
> If you come here with a family and big ideas to save some cash, do some serious number crunching as it may just not be worth it in the long run. You can't just rock up here with a few hundred bucks in your pocket - you need serious cash to get started even with car hire and daily expenses, cash gets eaten up fast.
> 
> Yes, there will be a settling allowance (take three months' with a pinch of salt!), but you have to pay upfront for accomodation (the days of 6 or even 4 cheques over a year are disappearing, most landlords now want half the rent up front), school fees, car hire, furnishings - the list is endless and all costs! Credit is easily available here but be very, very careful about missing payments, bouncing cheques or over-extending yourself. If you are terminated without notice you may find yourself in a very tight situation and without a passport to leave the country.
> 
> Sorry if I sound negative but I honestly think so many people arrive here thinking the streets are paved in gold and you can earn so much money. Those days are long gone sadly. It can be a long, hard slog to get up and running and is doubly hard with a family in tow. Lack of job security also has to be considered.
> 
> Bottom line - if you are only going to be slight better off, don't do it! The stress just ain't worth it.



Ah, and it just keeps getting better... It's too bad they don't have a emoticon for a guy bent over getting the shaft. I'd put one here if they did.


----------



## xxxxxxxxclownfish

Bounty Hunter said:


> Clownfish,
> 
> So you are saying if I sign a 1 year contract they are immediately going to turn around and give notice to move out? What area is that?
> 
> What about the schools? Are they in fact going up in price?
> 
> BH



Happening in Dubai now. The rental market seems to operate a little differently in AD as most landlords seem to be locals who would rather their property be rented and looked after and not greedy ex-pats who would evict good tenants and leave the property empty hoping to gain a higher level of rent eventually than have it occupied for a lower rent. Greed is fuelling this ridiculous situation but that is a whole other thread!

I personally refuse to pay $30k for rent on a 1 bed apartment and when it gets to that level, I am outta here.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

clownfish said:


> Happening in Dubai now. The rental market seems to operate a little differently in AD as most landlords seem to be locals who would rather their property be rented and looked after and not greedy ex-pats who would evict good tenants and leave the property empty hoping to gain a higher level of rent eventually than have it occupied for a lower rent. Greed is fuelling this ridiculous situation but that is a whole other thread!
> 
> I personally refuse to pay $30k for rent on a 1 bed apartment and when it gets to that level, I am outta here.


Take care...:high5:


----------



## SoledadMoreno

My position was made "Redundant" with the layoffs in August. At first I was bitter towards AMMROC, but now I see it as a blessing with everything that is happening in the UAE and with AMMROC.

Prospective employees beware, the level system is not a pay scale. It deals mainly with benefits. While I was with AMMROC there were J levels getting paid more than K levels. 

Don't accept the first deal they offer, get the best deal that you can get. If you are offered an XA position, beware, that position does not exist in the policy and procedures so things that pertain to a "Level" do not pertain to an XA.

Last but not least, when it comes time to re-negotiate your contract, don't be surprised if they offer less than what you are on, that's how they do things. One individual rejected his offers 2 times until he was offered the same contract as he was on.

If you do decide to work for AMMROC, good luck. You will need it. If you are thinking about working for AMMROC, read from page 175.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

SoledadMoreno said:


> My position was made "Redundant" with the layoffs in August. At first I was bitter towards AMMROC, but now I see it as a blessing with everything that is happening in the UAE and with AMMROC.
> 
> Prospective employees beware, the level system is not a pay scale. It deals mainly with benefits. While I was with AMMROC there were J levels getting paid more than K levels.
> 
> Don't accept the first deal they offer, get the best deal that you can get. If you are offered an XA position, beware, that position does not exist in the policy and procedures so things that pertain to a "Level" do not pertain to an XA.
> 
> Last but not least, when it comes time to re-negotiate your contract, don't be surprised if they offer less than what you are on, that's how they do things. One individual rejected his offers 2 times until he was offered the same contract as he was on.
> 
> If you do decide to work for AMMROC, good luck. You will need it. If you are thinking about working for AMMROC, read from page 175.


So now what are you up to?


----------



## SoledadMoreno

Bounty Hunter said:


> So now what are you up to?


I got rehired with my last job.


----------



## Roadie

lgunnz said:


> Man some people complain to much.
> 
> Move in allowances were authorized for anyone who signed their offer letter AFTER Oct 2012. I didn't get it because I signed in August but it really isn't that large of an amount so I'm not hurt. If you are suppose to get it then contact Tawasul, problem solved.
> 
> There is a guy in my shop that received his bonus and was very happy with the figure. I can't state how much as he can't tell anyone but he got it. If you have been here a year contact Tawasul, problem solved.
> 
> I personally like the bus idea as most of my gas is wasted on base thanks to the constant stop and go from the roundabouts and speed bumps. I get home the same time as I did when I drove on base, so if you have 2 hours tacked on to your day then you need to rethink the way you are doing things.
> 
> Good news: It seems that AMMROC is hiring again, we have several people from base traveling to the states soon to conduct interviews and these people are much more knowledgeable about the ins and outs of AMMROC as well as the airframes so the quality of people should be higher and should keep from having a repeat of the situation several months ago.


hey man i just sepperated may and i am considering a position working on the f-16, just trying to get some ones perspective on the whole thing. im a former phase and flight line guy i love working on the jet. is it worth if for someone whos single? i cant PM yet but heres my address. spedgm At yahoo dot com. orion is the recruiter triying to set me up with them


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Roadie said:


> hey man i just sepperated may and i am considering a position working on the f-16, just trying to get some ones perspective on the whole thing. im a former phase and flight line guy i love working on the jet. is it worth if for someone whos single? i cant PM yet but heres my address. spedgm At yahoo dot com. orion is the recruiter triying to set me up with them


Hello Roadie! I am guessing from your post, you are a crew chief. Have you looked over the 192 pages of posts? I am guessing you did not or you could have made up your own mind. Then again, as a crew chief, maybe you did and are still undecided? Good Luck with YOUR decisions.:deadhorse:


----------



## lakenheath24

Jimjim,
I am getting you emails but i get a fail when I respond. dunno what thats about. 
Newbies need to read the past 10-15 pages before asking rookie questions. Theres 190+ pages for chrissakes. Then again, you are the people the ROC wants!!!!!!!!!!!!LMFAO


----------



## ARealFakeName

Lots of good info here.


----------



## lgunnz

Roadie said:


> hey man i just sepperated may and i am considering a position working on the f-16, just trying to get some ones perspective on the whole thing. im a former phase and flight line guy i love working on the jet. is it worth if for someone whos single? i cant PM yet but heres my address. spedgm At yahoo dot com. orion is the recruiter triying to set me up with them


Take some time and read the thread. It's a lot to take in but well worth the time. Only thing I will answer is yes coming here single is loads better then with baggage


----------



## MSZACHA77

Any news on how things are going over there....I have read this thread from beginning to end..are things better..is it even worth an effort..??


----------



## xxxxxxxxclownfish

lgunnz said:


> Take some time and read the thread. It's a lot to take in but well worth the time. Only thing I will answer is yes coming here single is loads better then with baggage


Baggage? You are a charmer!


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

Anyone hear back from Ammroc yet?


----------



## ashburn

Received email of no updates last week. Now are new year holiday season. Hope to hear back in couples of weeks.


----------



## Denver123

got a email today with a job offer, did anyone else get any emails with job offers from Ammroc?
offer seems kinda low, is there wiggle room in negotiations with Ammroc.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

Denver123 said:


> got a email today with a job offer, did anyone else get any emails with job offers from Ammroc?
> offer seems kinda low, is there wiggle room in negotiations with Ammroc.


What afsc are you? What was ur skill level?


----------



## Denver123

phillyeaglesfan said:


> What afsc are you? What was ur skill level?


2R AFSC and a 7 lvl


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

Denver123 said:


> 2R AFSC and a 7 lvl


Whats 2r? Did you interview with**********? When you interviewed did you give them a pay range?


----------



## Denver123

We never really talked pay in the interview? It was more about work and 2R is scheduling


----------



## Denver123

phillyeaglesfan said:


> Whats 2r? Did you interview with********** When you interviewed did you give them a pay range?


2R, scheduling and we never really talked pay in the Interview just work experance and health care & benefits was told pay depends on what lvl they hire you as


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

ok cool..I'm hoping to get an offer letter soon...You got yours today?


----------



## Denver123

phillyeaglesfan said:


> ok cool..I'm hoping to get an offer letter soon...You got yours today?


Ya got mine this morning? Where did you interview, did you talk pay in your interview?


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

I interviewed over skype im located in KSA right now trying to get the hell out of here lol. Yes we talked pay..Did it come from ammroc directly or did they go through orion?


----------



## Denver123

phillyeaglesfan said:


> I interviewed over skype im located in KSA right now trying to get the hell out of here lol. Yes we talked pay..Did it come from ammroc directly or did they go through orion?


I interviewed in the states with Ammroc through Orion.
What did they say to you on pay, what's the range they gave you


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

They didnt give me a number they asked foir what my price would be I told them...


----------



## mbehr1983

I also got an offer! I am a 2W71. Is there somewhere we can look up the grades. Is there room for negotiations?


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

mbehr1983 said:


> I also got an offer! I am a 2W71. Is there somewhere we can look up the grades. Is there room for negotiations?


Cool! I think there is room to negotiate.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

What grade did they offer? J or higher, they pay to move your family to include visa ect.... And I assume you meant you are a 2W171?


----------



## 462-4-Ever

mbehr1983 said:


> I also got an offer! I am a 2W71. Is there somewhere we can look up the grades. Is there room for negotiations?


What grade did they offer? J or higher, they pay to move your family to include visa ect.... And I assume you meant you are a 2W171?


----------



## mbehr1983

462-4-Ever said:


> What grade did they offer? J or higher, they pay to move your family to include visa ect.... And I assume you meant you are a 2W171?


They offered XA. Is there a place to look up grades and i missed a one inAFSC.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

mbehr1983 said:


> They offered XA. Is there a place to look up grades and i missed a one inAFSC.


So,they are offering about 90K USD/yr, remember they are trying to save $$ and get labor as cheap as possible. I would counter offer in the range of $110K and see what happens. (they have 174 open positions to fill and there was about 170 of us that interviewed) counter offer. I would also challenge the grade offer.


----------



## mbehr1983

*Grade*

Is XA like being an A grade? I haven't seen any other 2 digit grades. My friend is a K. Can someone please explain.


----------



## sunny9208

mbehr1983 said:


> Is XA like being an A grade? I haven't seen any other 2 digit grades. My friend is a K. Can someone please explain.


 Not listen before XA ....


----------



## ashburn

SoledadMoreno said:


> My position was made "Redundant" with the layoffs in August. At first I was bitter towards AMMROC, but now I see it as a blessing with everything that is happening in the UAE and with AMMROC. Prospective employees beware, the level system is not a pay scale. It deals mainly with benefits. While I was with AMMROC there were J levels getting paid more than K levels. Don't accept the first deal they offer, get the best deal that you can get. If you are offered an XA position, beware, that position does not exist in the policy and procedures so things that pertain to a "Level" do not pertain to an XA. Last but not least, when it comes time to re-negotiate your contract, don't be surprised if they offer less than what you are on, that's how they do things. One individual rejected his offers 2 times until he was offered the same contract as he was on. If you do decide to work for AMMROC, good luck. You will need it. If you are thinking about working for AMMROC, read from page 175.


Here it talks about the XA grade...


----------



## arm(mirage)

Hello Forum

I am still working with ammroc , some peoples are talking too much against ammroc i think its not fair. so far i found this company reasonably good.

i got all my benefits on time , relocation allowance, etc. after completion one year i will get the bonus as well.


----------



## MSZACHA77

Any one else get an offer from AMMROC I got a call from orion telling me I should hear something soon from them....just hope the offer is worth it


----------



## Sandscorpion

After reading page 1 to 194 I have no idea why a western expat would even consider working for these people. I see that they are busy recruiting like mad through VHR.

If you do decide to go I want you to remember "I told you so" page 1 to 194


----------



## ashburn

Anywhere you work/position yourself, there are risks that you'll have to take. 
Its like driving a car. You may choose walking in order to reduce car accidental risk, but u reached your destination late compare to those who drive. But sometimes, by walking also u may get hit by a car. It's all up to what fate that u chose.


----------



## xxxxxxxxclownfish

ashburn said:


> Anywhere you work/position yourself, there are risks that you'll have to take.
> Its like driving a car. You may choose walking in order to reduce car accidental risk, but u reached your destination late compare to those who drive. But sometimes, by walking also u may get hit by a car. It's all up to what fate that u chose.



Chosing which company to work for is not an Insh'alla moment! I agree, life is full of risk - some are calculated, others aren't.

When you decided to switch companies, you gather as much information as possible - the good and bad, to help you decided whether the benefits outweigh all the negatives. If you don't and switch purely for the salary hike, then you are naive and foolish.

I would far rather make a decision based on facts (take some on here with a pinch of salt) and actively seek knowledge and experience of others already working within an organisation rather than going in blind - perhaps having given up a great job with prospects and moving my family half way around the world only to find out that my new company has been economical with the truth, that the job and benefits aren't what was sold to me and to find my family are unhappy.

The decision, if you have a job in your home country already, is one more than likely of money. Salaries here are higher and, depending on your country of origin, tax free but, be aware that every organisation is undergoing a massive Emiratisation of the workforce, so all those supervisor/junior management positions that you may have been promised as part of the package may only materialise for a few months or even a few years, then you may find yourself sidelined or even downgraded when an Emirati takes up your position. Even technician posts will eventually be filled by locals - this may take a few years or more but this is looming on the horizon.

I am not knocking emiratisation - far from it. This country needs to get its young people into meaningful employment but be aware that ex-pats are just filling a gap until locals have completed their education and the necessary training to take up positions. Take a guess where this leaves you!

The UAE can offer you a great lifestyle (if your salary allows), it can offer a great opportunity to save some serious cash (if your lifestyle allows) and it can offer you a challenging working environment but this is not a 'forever' place to live or work. It is temporary and transient and, at some point in the future, whether your on your terms or not, you will have to leave and either move on or move back to your home country. Depending on your age, your savings and circumstances, you then may have to re-settle your family and find another job to support you until you are able to retire. 

A lot here depends on your country of origin, your exepctations, your grade and salary (and promised benefits) and your supervisory level. 

My point is, it is a huge gamble so take time to gather as much information as you can before you take the plunge and take time to read this and other forums. However, as with most forums, they are mostly fully of people with a grudge or complaint but many of the comments here are factual.

So, going back to Ashburn's original statement.....Yes, life is full of risks but make decisions based on your own personal circumstances - don't jump in blindly and hope it will all be OK.


----------



## ashburn

Well said clownfish!


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

clownfish said:


> Chosing which company to work for is not an Insh'alla moment! I agree, life is full of risk - some are calculated, others aren't.
> 
> When you decided to switch companies, you gather as much information as possible - the good and bad, to help you decided whether the benefits outweigh all the negatives. If you don't and switch purely for the salary hike, then you are naive and foolish.
> 
> I would far rather make a decision based on facts (take some on here with a pinch of salt) and actively seek knowledge and experience of others already working within an organisation rather than going in blind - perhaps having given up a great job with prospects and moving my family half way around the world only to find out that my new company has been economical with the truth, that the job and benefits aren't what was sold to me and to find my family are unhappy.
> 
> The decision, if you have a job in your home country already, is one more than likely of money. Salaries here are higher and, depending on your country of origin, tax free but, be aware that every organisation is undergoing a massive Emiratisation of the workforce, so all those supervisor/junior management positions that you may have been promised as part of the package may only materialise for a few months or even a few years, then you may find yourself sidelined or even downgraded when an Emirati takes up your position. Even technician posts will eventually be filled by locals - this may take a few years or more but this is looming on the horizon.
> 
> I am not knocking emiratisation - far from it. This country needs to get its young people into meaningful employment but be aware that ex-pats are just filling a gap until locals have completed their education and the necessary training to take up positions. Take a guess where this leaves you!
> 
> The UAE can offer you a great lifestyle (if your salary allows), it can offer a great opportunity to save some serious cash (if your lifestyle allows) and it can offer you a challenging working environment but this is not a 'forever' place to live or work. It is temporary and transient and, at some point in the future, whether your on your terms or not, you will have to leave and either move on or move back to your home country. Depending on your age, your savings and circumstances, you then may have to re-settle your family and find another job to support you until you are able to retire.
> 
> A lot here depends on your country of origin, your exepctations, your grade and salary (and promised benefits) and your supervisory level.
> 
> My point is, it is a huge gamble so take time to gather as much information as you can before you take the plunge and take time to read this and other forums. However, as with most forums, they are mostly fully of people with a grudge or complaint but many of the comments here are factual.
> 
> So, going back to Ashburn's original statement.....Yes, life is full of risks but make decisions based on your own personal circumstances - don't jump in blindly and hope it will all be OK.


Dude, you should get a double likr for this post!


----------



## MSZACHA77

I am not one to shy away from opportunities...I never was the type that would say "What If" ....Yeah I am employed in the states but if there is any chance to have a better opportunity then why not shoot for it...We all live a very short life...and life is about experiences!!!


----------



## MSZACHA77

I thought the whole idea of this was to be able to get a chance to visit one of the most sought after places to travel....why not give it chance and give it all you got and even if things didn't work out at least you got to experience something that not many people will get to do.....And from everything I have read on this thread... DO NOT TAKE OUT CREDIT AND PAY FOR EVERYTHING CASH!!! Oh and make sure the first thing you buy is a plane ticket home....that way if you need to get the hell out of dodge you are ready!!!


----------



## 462-4-Ever

*Waiting Game*

I hate the waiting, sitting here waiting on AMMROC to extend an offer or let me know otherwise. They have me on the "on-Hold" list. Hopefully I'll hear something soon.


----------



## mbehr1983

Got an offer. They are not negotiating at all. Everyone starts with the same salary. Does not make sense to me with people with more experience get paid as much as people with less. I guess it was not to be. I was really hoping we could work on the numbers.


----------



## lgunnz

MSZACHA77 said:


> I thought the whole idea of this was to be able to get a chance to visit one of the most sought after places to travel....why not give it chance and give it all you got and even if things didn't work out at least you got to experience something that not many people will get to do.....And from everything I have read on this thread... DO NOT TAKE OUT CREDIT AND PAY FOR EVERYTHING CASH!!! Oh and make sure the first thing you buy is a plane ticket home....that way if you need to get the hell out of dodge you are ready!!!


It's nice to see someone with a positive attitude, we need more people like that over here instead of the haters and the naysayers. Living over here is a challenge, especially if you are use to working for western companies. But if you can do 10 years or more in the military, as most of us have, then dealing with this place will be easy.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

462-4-Ever said:


> I hate the waiting, sitting here waiting on AMMROC to extend an offer or let me know otherwise. They have me on the "on-Hold" list. Hopefully I'll hear something soon.


Did they contact you to tell you that? Or did tge recruiter tell you?


----------



## ashburn

I was on the "on hold" for about 4 months before the offer was out. Stay cool, you'll get it, insyallah.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

phillyeaglesfan said:


> Did they contact you to tell you that? Or did tge recruiter tell you?


Orion told me


----------



## 462-4-Ever

*Offer letters*

Anyone still know if Offer Letters are still flowing from last month's interviews??


----------



## Idigress

Wow. What has happened to AMMROC? I left them 31 DEC 12, declined the renewal, had to get back to the states & care for a family member. Was thinking of going back now that it's taken care of, but wow. Just. Wow.

Profile shoes I'm in UAE but I'm in the states . Not enough postings to change my profile.


----------



## divngator

OK people, I have been laying low for a while now but feel that I need to speak up again. While yes, AMMROC is back in the hiring process, who's to say that they will not do what they did all over again and let the new hires go again. I have personally watched over the last few weeks people go from working on platforms with 20 years experience get moved to ADAT in a role where they have no experience just to get away from AMMROC and the fear of not having a job the next morning. I personally watched 2 senior Americans who basically started Al Dhafra get shown no gratitude and not be offered contracts. I personally just watched the South African in HR in HQ get let go for no reason when there are 8 more positions that are the same type that are being interviewed for now. The point is this. You are never going to get a raise. You will be let go before they increase your pay. You might get a bonus, you might not. Ask anyone that is working at AMMROC now that is not local if they got a bonus. I have many posts in here that fact and I have the papers to back this up. Feel free to PM if you like.


----------



## Idigress

I doesn't take much to get on the wrong side of mgmt. but letting go of people who have the most knowledge & experience on a base, platform, even HR seems counterintuitive.


----------



## divngator

It happens all the time with them. The only safe jobs are those that are local and one Euro (who is the biggest POS of them all). Many positions have been made redundant to cover for mistakes and to provide money to bolster the manpower in HQ in positions like IT. I personally ran an entire network of more than 3000 assets with 3 people. They have 30 for 1/3rd that.


----------



## Idigress

lol, don't get me started on IT...when I was there, they didn't want to have anyone at HQ. now they do? What's up with that?


----------



## Idigress

Divingator, are you still working at AMMROC?


----------



## divngator

I'm on vacation. I'm looking for a job because I know I don't to left jobless. I would rather leave them without my services than the opposite. The attitude in HQ is that they just don't care. Most will stay there because they would have been fired a long time ago at any other western company.


----------



## Idigress

Best of luck hon


----------



## omnivore

*Supply Chain*



Ausee76 said:


> Hi Muddi,
> 
> Nice to hear from you. Congrats for the offer.
> 
> I will be going on J grade. Supply Chain Department. dont exactly know what these grades stand for?
> 
> Will see you there as well.. do you know where will you be based? I mean I have been told I will be in Abu Dhabi but not exactly sure where about in AD. I am thinking in the HQ.


Hi Ausee76,

Just wanted to know what are duties there in the supply chain department as I think I will be interviewed for a role in that dept.

Would really appreciate your help.


----------



## hyper878

*Any Aircraft Maintenance Engineer In UAE?*

Hello,

I need some advise with the course I am about to start and I need to speak to a Aircraft Maintenance Engineer With Type A License. 
If there any please let me know 

Thank You.


----------



## saraswat

You might want to read the AMMROC thread over in the UAE section of the forum. There are quite a few Aircraft engineers posting in that thread ... 

I am moving your post there.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Jim Jim said:


> ANY weapons guys here? Any 462's at all?


There are a few of us trying to get to UAE.


----------



## ashburn

hyper878 said:


> Hello, I need some advise with the course I am about to start and I need to speak to a Aircraft Maintenance Engineer With Type A License. If there any please let me know Thank You.


Does ammroc have commercial aircraft? I dont they do at the moment.
Type A, u should look for Adat.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

*Waiting Game*

Been three weeks of being told that I'm still on hold. I just wish I would get some kind of word even negative would be a welcomed response. Congrats to all who have recieved/accepted their offers, I wish you the best.


----------



## IrishNinja

New to the site...

Does anyone know if AMMROC has identified the Facility Contractor yet? I am an Engineer looking to possibly join the team


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

Has anyone received their paperwork to start attestation?


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

crickets in this place..............


----------



## MC5Wes

You guys do know that Boeing is begging for mechanics in Charleston? No 787 experience required.

25 to 30 dollars an hour. 400 hundred a week per diem if you live far enough away. Unlimited overtime.

That's 125k a year without putting up with all of the middle east nonsense.

Google JSFirm 

Then click on job in South Carolina.

If you have any questions. Just add Google mail to my screen name.


----------



## Sandscorpion

ashburn said:


> Anywhere you work/position yourself, there are risks that you'll have to take.
> Its like driving a car. You may choose walking in order to reduce car accidental risk, but u reached your destination late compare to those who drive. But sometimes, by walking also u may get hit by a car. It's all up to what fate that u chose.


I can assure you that with decades in the Middle East I can say that the UAE and this company have the most problems. They know that you get in to debt to get settled in then they take advantage and offer you a lower package in renewal. You have to take it because there is no option. 

I have never worked for them nor will i ever consider it. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. People who usually are not satisfied are Brits and Americans because they are used to be being treated properly and expect a certain degree of professional courtesy. Other nationalities where the option of going home is not really an option love it. These countries include other Arab countries and countries which are referred to as TCNs.

PS To all those who said during the layoffs that all companies do this this is true. But they do not then rehire people for the same slots straight after the redundancies.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Sandscorpion said:


> I can assure you that with decades in the Middle East I can say that the UAE and this company have the most problems. They know that you get in to debt to get settled in then they take advantage and offer you a lower package in renewal. You have to take it because there is no option.
> 
> I have never worked for them nor will i ever consider it. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. People who usually are not satisfied are Brits and Americans because they are used to be being treated properly and expect a certain degree of professional courtesy. Other nationalities where the option of going home is not really an option love it. These countries include other Arab countries and countries which are referred to as TCNs.
> 
> PS To all those who said during the layoffs that all companies do this this is true. But they do not then rehire people for the same slots straight after the redundancies.


To all who plan taking family with you, remember, the salary they offer you includes your housing and transportation alllowance. (a $105K offer=about $58K salary + "potential" annual bonus up to 3 months salary ). Plan accordingly


----------



## Sandscorpion

*Very wise words 462-4 *I think you are being generous as with rents going up the amount could be less.


----------



## Idigress

Check out various international salary calculators like salaryexpert.com


----------



## killerA

Do most people who work at Al Dhafra Air Base live in Abu Dhabi or Dubai?


----------



## sunny9208

Before redundancy I was Pr Tech and now Mechanical Engineer / Maintenance Specialist in oil & gas sector 

Thanks to Ammroc


----------



## SoledadMoreno

Anybody considering taking a job with AMMROC make sure that you negotiate the best contract you can. Go for at least a J Grade. If you have a family make sure the grade they offer you includes family travel and education allowance if you have children in school. 
If you are offered an "XA" contract make sure that family travel and education allowance is included as XA is not included in HR policy and procedures. Also, try to get the most leave you can. A regular Grade is authorized 35 days per year. Normally an XA is authorized 22 or 25 days per year. What is on your draft offer is what will be on your contract.
Although they say a bonus is 3 months salary. Don't count on it. The bonus is based on your base salary before your allowances. You might be lucky to get 1 month salary for your bonus.

Overtime is based on a 48 hour work week. Anything over 48 hours you might get paid overtime.

Any important correspondence you send to HQ/HR, make copies and document the date you submitted it and to whom you gave it to. They have a habit of losing paperwork.

All in all, be careful with this company. If you haven't read the previous postings on this site, go back to about page 175 and start reading to get an idea on how they are.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

SoledadMoreno said:


> Anybody considering taking a job with AMMROC make sure that you negotiate the best contract you can. Go for at least a J Grade. If you have a family make sure the grade they offer you includes family travel and education allowance if you have children in school.
> If you are offered an "XA" contract make sure that family travel and education allowance is included as XA is not included in HR policy and procedures. Also, try to get the most leave you can. A regular Grade is authorized 35 days per year. Normally an XA is authorized 22 or 25 days per year. What is on your draft offer is what will be on your contract.
> Although they say a bonus is 3 months salary. Don't count on it. The bonus is based on your base salary before your allowances. You might be lucky to get 1 month salary for your bonus.
> 
> Overtime is based on a 48 hour work week. Anything over 48 hours you might get paid overtime.
> 
> Any important correspondence you send to HQ/HR, make copies and document the date you submitted it and to whom you gave it to. They have a habit of losing paperwork.
> 
> All in all, be careful with this company. If you haven't read the previous postings on this site, go back to about page 175 and start reading to get an idea on how they are.


Are you already working for AMMROC? I just got offered an XB grade slot and have addressed the family travel you mentioned, just waiting on their reply.


----------



## SoledadMoreno

I was involved in the August Layoffs. My position was made redundant but they had to put a person in the position I was holding. What airframe are you going to work on?


----------



## 462-4-Ever

SoledadMoreno said:


> I was involved in the August Layoffs. My position was made redundant but they had to put a person in the position I was holding. What airframe are you going to work on?


Armament backshop


----------



## SoledadMoreno

462-4-Ever said:


> Armament backshop


 Any of the "X" contracts ie XA XB are not covered in the policy and procedures. Negotiate all you can get because you will not have any thing to support you except your contract. Get all the leave you can and remember if you have any school age children, get the education included. Paying for education in the UAE is definitely not cheap.


----------



## killerA

462-4-Ever said:


> Armament backshop


Are you in the new group recruited by Orion?


----------



## SoledadMoreno

killerA said:


> Are you in the new group recruited by Orion?


No. I am back in the States. I will not work for AMMROC again.


----------



## killerA

SoledadMoreno said:


> No. I am back in the States. I will not work for AMMROC again.


That was meant for 462-4 ever sorry


----------



## 462-4-Ever

killerA said:


> Are you in the new group recruited by Orion?


Kind of Sorta, I went to ORions interview in Vegas in Dec, AMMROC tried to place me into a Technical Trainer slot, but that didn't fly, so they picked me up in a back shop slot.


----------



## killerA

462-4-Ever said:


> Kind of Sorta, I went to ORions interview in Vegas in Dec, AMMROC tried to place me into a Technical Trainer slot, but that didn't fly, so they picked me up in a back shop slot.


I went to the Vegas one in Dec too. Still waiting on my attestion docs to come back


----------



## 462-4-Ever

killerA said:


> I went to the Vegas one in Dec too. Still waiting on my attestion docs to come back


Dis you send them yourself, or use authexperts?


----------



## killerA

462-4-Ever said:


> Dis you send them yourself, or use authexperts?


I sent them using authexperts (even though i think its a rip off). Have you gotten your's back yet?


----------



## 462-4-Ever

killerA said:


> I sent them using authexperts (even though i think its a rip off). Have you gotten your's back yet?


I'm waiting for my Letter of Good Conduct to come back from Sacramento so I can end everything sent off at once. I have 4 docs to get attested, what did they charge you??


----------



## killerA

462-4-Ever said:


> I'm waiting for my Letter of Good Conduct to come back from Sacramento so I can end everything sent off at once. I have 4 docs to get attested, what did they charge you??


I wasn't told to do any good conduct letter. Are you working with Erin from Orion? It cost $215 to attest my DD-214. That's all I was told to do.


----------



## SomberSiren

*Job Fairs*

Hello,

I know I'm late to the party, and I haven't ready everything yet, so I apologize if this question has been asked already (there are lots of pages for me to catch up on).

I have been interested in working in the UAE for a while now and this company is the one that people I know seem to get work at, and I wanted to know if there is a way to find out when and where they host job fairs?

I know a few people I worked with in Korea who are now going to work for AMMROC and I really want to look into this seriously. I will be reading all of the forum posts as someone above suggested from 175 onwards but right now I just want to know if there is any information on job fairs. Again, I apologize if this question has already been dealt with. 

Thanks for your time guys!


----------



## SomberSiren

Quick addition to my last post. From what I can see people are saying Lockheed has the F-16 contract. As I am currently an F-16 Avionics Tech in the USAF should I be looking into Lockheed instead of AMMROC? If so does anyone have any information on how they hire for UAE positions?

Thanks again


----------



## Jwill

SomberSiren said:


> Quick addition to my last post. From what I can see people are saying Lockheed has the F-16 contract. As I am currently an F-16 Avionics Tech in the USAF should I be looking into Lockheed instead of AMMROC? If so does anyone have any information on how they hire for UAE positions?
> 
> Thanks again


AMMROC is owned by Lockheed and a few other company's. If your looking to work for AMMROC in the UAE you'll need to go through a hiring agency. Check with Orion International for open positions.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

SoledadMoreno said:


> Any of the "X" contracts ie XA XB are not covered in the policy and procedures. Negotiate all you can get because you will not have any thing to support you except your contract. Get all the leave you can and remember if you have any school age children, get the education included. Paying for education in the UAE is definitely not cheap.


Does AMMROC reimburse the Attestation fees?


----------



## SoledadMoreno

462-4-Ever said:


> Does AMMROC reimburse the Attestation fees?


Quick answer NO. When I was hired by AMMROC it took a total of 2- 2 1/2 months to get everything attested and returned. Also, if you are married with children and they are going to go with you, your marriage license needs to be attested and your childrens the Birth Certificates need to be attested


----------



## Jwill

Has anyone (new hire's) received any new information from Orion lately, i.e. attested docs, background checks, possible level date, or Visa info? I was told it would be 2 weeks to get our attested docs back. It's been a little over that for myself and I still haven't even been charged for it. I was told to expect to arrive in Abu Dhabi in April . That's if you turned in all paperwork on time. If anyone has anything to add pertaining to this Please Do.


----------



## killerA

Jwill said:


> Has anyone (new hire's) received any new information from Orion lately, i.e. attested docs, background checks, possible level date, or Visa info? I was told it would be 2 weeks to get our attested docs back. It's been a little over that for myself and I still haven't even been charged for it. I was told to expect to arrive in Abu Dhabi in April . That's if you turned in all paperwork on time. If anyone has anything to add pertaining to this Please Do.


I'm in the same boat as you. However I did speak with Erin yesterday and we should be getting out attested docs back this week. Then the next step is our clearance which should take 4-6 weeks from this week. Then the final step is choosing a departure date once that's all done. So I'm guessing mid to late April for myself if all goes well.


----------



## Jwill

RetiredBlackhawkwife said:


> Thank you for this info :bowl:





killerA said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. However I did speak with Erin yesterday and we should be getting out attested docs back this week. Then the next step is our clearance which should take 4-6 weeks from this week. Then the final step is choosing a departure date once that's all done. So I'm guessing mid to late April for myself if all goes well.


Awesome, thanks killerA. I'm glad to hear we will get them soon. It would be nice if our clearance''s get here a little early but that's wishfully thinking. However, I will add that my Ole USAF co-worker and friend who currently works for AMMROC, mentioned that he received his departure date shortly after completing attested docs.


----------



## killerA

Jwill said:


> Awesome, thanks killerA. I'm glad to hear we will get them soon. It would be nice if our clearance''s get here a little early but that's wishfully thinking. However, I will add that my Ole USAF co-worker and friend who currently works for AMMROC, mentioned that he received his departure date shortly after completing attested docs.


Def wishful thinking but who knows. This just gives me more time to save for startup money.


----------



## Jwill

killerA said:


> Def wishful thinking but who knows. This just gives me more time to save for startup money.


After reading some old emails from Orion, it looks like our security clearance would have started as soon as they received our passports. So it looks like it will be 4-6 weeks after we submitted them.


----------



## ashburn

Hi, myself was also been given the time frame of 4-6wks by Ammroc but now it had been 3 months still no news. Hope that you guys could get the SC earlier..


----------



## Kg3649

Hello everyone, I am waiting on security clearance. I have already received my attested doc back like three weeks ago. So, hopefully some good news will be coming in a few weeks. In the meantime I've read the whole thread. Good Info pretty much I am prepared for what is to come having been in Iraq for some time. Just a word of thought have plenty of passport pictures and copies of your passport. A lot easier to have on hand then to look around for a printer. also, if your one whom like to cook I would suggest taking a crockpot 220 50hs. It'll be hard to find at least if you don't have a stove right away you can still eat.


----------



## killerA

Kg3649 said:


> Hello everyone, I am waiting on security clearance. I have already received my attested doc back like three weeks ago. So, hopefully some good news will be coming in a few weeks. In the meantime I've read the whole thread. Good Info pretty much I am prepared for what is to come having been in Iraq for some time. Just a word of thought have plenty of passport pictures and copies of your passport. A lot easier to have on hand then to look around for a printer. also, if your one whom like to cook I would suggest taking a crockpot 220 50hs. It'll be hard to find at least if you don't have a stove right away you can still eat.


Dude a crock pot? this isn't a 3rd world country were going to. We stay in a hotel for the first month which means you cant go plugging in crock pots, electric skillets, foot heaters or anything else that would start a fire and secondly they wont be able to just be plugged into the wall because the UAE uses European 3 prong outlets.


----------



## Kg3649

Hello, first this ain't my first time in the Middle East been doing this since 07 and it was just a thought because I am a woman and I love to cook. So, of course when I get my apartment I will be prepared. It worked for me in Iraq and I've also, been around the world. So, this forum is for just people to talk maybe you didn't get anything out of it but someone else will. I've also been through Dubai quite a few times. Oh and by the way dude I already know what plugs they use because I have plenty of them here at home. Hope everything works out for yah


----------



## killerA

Kg3649 said:


> Hello, first this ain't my first time in the Middle East been doing this since 07 and it was just a thought because I am a woman and I love to cook. So, of course when I get my apartment I will be prepared. It worked for me in Iraq and I've also, been around the world. So, this forum is for just people to talk maybe you didn't get anything out of it but someone else will. I've also been through Dubai quite a few times. Oh and by the way dude I already know what plugs they use because I have plenty of them here at home. Hope everything works out for yah


I meant no harm however the last thing im thinking about packing in my 2 bags to move across the world is a crock pot that can be purchase at IKEA in Dubai or Abu Dhabi. Should I bring my pots and pans too?


----------



## Kg3649

No offense taken just by reading the threads they are hard to come by and I will not run out and buy everything on credit. So if, I don't have a stove I'll be better prepared and I still have lots of things from my last trip. I've already made my list I'm a woman what do u expect lol. I am overly prepared for everything. Just trying to keep busy I can't believe it's taking so long for people to get there docs back I received mine back in two weeks well early Feb. Oh and from traveling so much I take only what is essential for me.......where did you have your interview at. 
List


----------



## Jwill

Well, umm what airframe are y'all on and what do you do? I just received my attested docs as I was typing this.


----------



## Kg3649

Hi will be working on 16 platform and you.....When did you send your docs off well at least you got them back it took them 2weeks for mine seems like a long waiting game.


----------



## killerA

Jwill said:


> Well, umm what airframe are y'all on and what do you do? I just received my attested docs as I was typing this.



Just got my docs back also.


----------



## Jwill

I sent mine off the day they requested them about 2-1/2 weeks ago. I did my interview in Phoenix. I'm also on the 16. KillerA, I'm glad to hear you received yours as well. It won't be to much longer now, hopefully. What platform are you on?


----------



## killerA

Jwill said:


> I sent mine off the day they requested them about 2-1/2 weeks ago. I did my interview in Phoenix. I'm also on the 16. KillerA, I'm glad to hear you received yours as well. It won't be to much longer now, hopefully. What platform are you on?


16's yeah are you getting a rental car when you get there or what?


----------



## Kg3649

I was scheduled for the morning interview. Yes, I sent my stuff off as soon as I got the email did everything same day. So, I was surprised when I received my docs back in two weeks. Well keep me posted.


----------



## Jwill

killerA said:


> 16's yeah are you getting a rental car when you get there or what?


That the plan. I'm under the impression that AMMROC will take our passport the morning after arrival for a little while. So if we want to rent a car, it needs to be done upon arrival while we still have our passports. I have a good bit of information written by AMMROC for new arrivals. This includes our first months schedule, banking and payment info, and lots of good information for new employees. It's about four pages total. If anyone is interested I can email you the attachments.


----------



## killerA

Jwill said:


> That the plan. I'm under the impression that AMMROC will take our passport the morning after arrival for a little while. So if we want to rent a car, it needs to be done upon arrival while we still have our passports. I have a good bit of information written by AMMROC for new arrivals. This includes our first months schedule, banking and payment info, and lots of good information for new employees. It's about four pages total. If anyone is interested I can email you the attachments.


I sent you a PM


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Hello folks. I am another Ammroc future employee. Attesting was completed yesterday. Now I am waiting like alot of others.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Any other engine mechanics on this site?


----------



## Kg3649

Hi I sent you a PM


----------



## Kg3649

Jwill said:


> That the plan. I'm under the impression that AMMROC will take our passport the morning after arrival for a little while. So if we want to rent a car, it needs to be done upon arrival while we still have our passports. I have a good bit of information written by AMMROC for new arrivals. This includes our first months schedule, banking and payment info, and lots of good information for new employees. It's about four pages total. If anyone is interested I can email you the attachments.


Hi I sent you a PM


----------



## Moemawg

Hello,
I am also someone who was hired by AMMROC. I was interviewed in Las Vegas and was wondering around the time people are leaving over there? I got my attested doc back as well.


----------



## killerA

Moemawg said:


> Hello,
> I am also someone who was hired by AMMROC. I was interviewed in Las Vegas and was wondering around the time people are leaving over there? I got my attested doc back as well.


From the email we received from HR a few hrs ago we are all waiting on clearances (4-6 weeks) then choosing when you want to leave.


----------



## Moemawg

I just got it. I was wondering about the time people are hoping to get over there. It would be nice to get to know some people before we go.


----------



## Ace24

*New Arrival Info*



Jwill said:


> That the plan. I'm under the impression that AMMROC will take our passport the morning after arrival for a little while. So if we want to rent a car, it needs to be done upon arrival while we still have our passports. I have a good bit of information written by AMMROC for new arrivals. This includes our first months schedule, banking and payment info, and lots of good information for new employees. It's about four pages total. If anyone is interested I can email you the attachments.



Could you send me the information for new arrivals. I am also waiting on my clearance paper work.


Thank You


----------



## killerA

Moemawg said:


> I just got it. I was wondering about the time people are hoping to get over there. It would be nice to get to know some people before we go.


As soon as possible for me hopefully mid April


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

I know three guys that are already over there. They have yet to see any new people show up. Another day closer I guess.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Like they said, they will put us up in a hotel for the first month. I know the Radisson Blu Hotel is one they have used in the past. Pretty nice!


----------



## slayerz12

Sir, could you also send me that info packet?


----------



## Idigress

Not a good idea with the crockpot, even with a converter the crockpot won't work, it'll fry it.


----------



## Kg3649

Idigress said:


> Not a good idea with the crockpot, even with a converter the crockpot won't work, it'll fry it.



Hello this is why they make them for specific regions and I have lived in the Middle East but thank you for that info.


----------



## Idigress

Kg3649 said:


> Hello this is why they make them for specific regions and I have lived in the Middle East but thank you for that info.


I lived in Abu Dhabi for three years, worked for AMMROC. I fried a new crockpot that I had shipped for the states. One of my coworkers from the states fried two, lol. Also fried a Chi flat iron. My Bose Sound Dock faired ok as did my laptop & iPad. Some things work, some don't.


----------



## killerA

Idigress said:


> I lived in Abu Dhabi for three years, worked for AMMROC. I fried a new crockpot that I had shipped for the states. One of my coworkers from the states fried two, lol. Also fried a Chi flat iron. My Bose Sound Dock faired ok as did my laptop & iPad. Some things work, some don't.


She's a woman let her bring her beloved crockpot she's convinced it's a essential item. On a more serious note what areas are good to live in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## slayerz12

At least PS4 works. Got that going for me


----------



## slayerz12

Check out Hydra Village.


----------



## Kg3649

killerA said:


> She's a woman let her bring her beloved crockpot she's convinced it's a essential item. On a more serious note what areas are good to live in Abu oops thanks for that really appreciate it


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

My game plan is to stay in a hotel that has a kitchenette till my probation is done. Then get a flat. Something small. Really looking forward to the move. After three hitches in Saudi, this is going to be like paradise!!


----------



## Kg3649

MalaIpsaNova said:


> My game plan is to stay in a hotel that has a kitchenette till my probation is done. Then get a flat. Something small. Really looking forward to the move. After three hitches in Saudi, this is going to be like paradise!!
> 
> 
> That makes a lot of sense plus gives you time drive around. I understand the paradise I was in Iraq for three years to. So, this should be a breathe of fresh air. I've also, been doing some research on apartment hotels. I don't want to be stuck with an apartment till my 90 is over


----------



## Andy17

MalaIpsaNova said:


> My game plan is to stay in a hotel that has a kitchenette till my probation is done. Then get a flat. Something small. Really looking forward to the move. After three hitches in Saudi, this is going to be like paradise!!


Ok guys it sounds good in theory but you might want to check out if doing that has any effect on the payment of your housing allowance. My wife works for a goverment backed school and they have been told to produce utility bills in order to continue to get their HA. No rent contract no utility bill = no HA. Your company pro should be able to advise you.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Andy17 said:


> Ok guys it sounds good in theory but you might want to check out if doing that has any effect on the payment of your housing allowance. My wife works for a goverment backed school and they have been told to produce utility bills in order to continue to get their HA. No rent contract no utility bill = no HA. Your company pro should be able to advise you.


I have some friends over there already and they know people that are renting hotel apartments. I am sure more will be learned as time goes by. The company pays for the first month we are there, which gives lots of time to decide what and where.


----------



## Andy17

MalaIpsaNova said:


> I have some friends over there already and they know people that are renting hotel apartments. I am sure more will be learned as time goes by. The company pays for the first month we are there, which gives lots of time to decide what and where.


A month should be enough time depending on your work schedules, and it will also depend on how diligent your HR department are in following the rules, some of my wifes colleagues also rented apartments and got a nasty shock when the rule came in. Someone who has been here longer and works for your company may be able to offer better advice, I just thought you should know of the existence of this rule affecting goverment organisations.


----------



## killerA

Andy17 said:


> Ok guys it sounds good in theory but you might want to check out if doing that has any effect on the payment of your housing allowance. My wife works for a goverment backed school and they have been told to produce utility bills in order to continue to get their HA. No rent contract no utility bill = no HA. Your company pro should be able to advise you.


Contractors aren't affected by this rule. Were like 3rd party vendors


----------



## Idigress

killerA said:


> She's a woman let her bring her beloved crockpot she's convinced it's a essential item. On a more serious note what areas are good to live in Abu Dhabi?


I lived in Al Bandar the last two years. Loved it! When I first got there in 2010, I spent 7 months in the Yas Island Staybridge, 4 months in Shangra La, and 1 month at Traders. Khalifa A & B have some really nice villas. There are also some new developments by AUH on the outskirts of AD - Arabian Villiges I think. You will want to find a place in the sane Emirate you work in, I think it's the law now.


----------



## killerA

Idigress said:


> I lived in Al Bandar the last two years. Loved it! When I first got there in 2010, I spent 7 months in the Yas Island Staybridge, 4 months in Shangra La, and 1 month at Traders. Khalifa A & B have some really nice villas. There are also some new developments by AUH on the outskirts of AD - Arabian Villiges I think. You will want to find a place in the sane Emirate you work in, I think it's the law now.


So your saying that if I work at Al Dhafra Air base I can stay in 5 different hotels in Abu Dhabi if I choose to but I can't live in Dubai?


----------



## Idigress

killerA said:


> So your saying that if I work at Al Dhafra Air base I can stay in 5 different hotels in Abu Dhabi if I choose to but I can't live in Dubai?


Yes, that's what I'm saying. Please check with HR at AMMROC to verify this requirement. Driving from Dubai can be treacherous at times because of THICK fog...


----------



## killerA

Idigress said:


> Yes, that's what I'm saying. Please check with HR at AMMROC to verify this requirement. Driving from Dubai can be treacherous at times because of THICK fog...


Thanks I didn't think that applied to us good to know. I guess it's no point in looking in Dubai for apartments then.


----------



## Idigress

slayerz12 said:


> At least PS4 works. Got that going for me


If you are bringing it from the states, it might not work or so I have heard. I purchased an XBOX 360 kinect while in country. Worked well


----------



## Idigress

killerA said:


> Thanks I didn't think that applied to us good to know. I guess it's no point in looking in Dubai for apartments then.


to be safe, check with HR. I could be wrong


----------



## SoledadMoreno

Idigress said:


> If you are bringing it from the states, it might not work or so I have heard. I purchased an XBOX 360 kinect while in country. Worked well


To use the PS4 from the States you need a transformer from 220v to 120v. Also the broadcast systems are different. US is NTSC and UAE is PAL. Games bought in the UAE probably will not work on the Stateside PS4


----------



## slayerz12

The PS4 power supply is rated to 250 so I should just need the outlet plug. I haven't had Any issues in Japan with it, seems to adjust to the different setting.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Just got word from a friend of mine in the UAE. He got us tickets to go see Black Sabbath at the end of May! COME ON SECURITY CLEARANCE!!!


----------



## slayerz12

Yes I saw that they were going to be playing.....and if that's not your thing, there is always Justin Timberlake.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

slayerz12 said:


> Yes I saw that they were going to be playing.....and if that's not your thing, there is always Justin Timberlake.


Oh no. Afraid I would have to pass on him.


----------



## slayerz12

I would rock some sabbath. Saw them at Ozzfest and they were great. Ozzy was a little high on something, but hey that's okay.


----------



## G3k1

Hello all, I am currently awaiting to depart for the UAE as well. Could someone please send me the new arrival attachmnent mentioned on pg # 202?


----------



## slayerz12

Is the... a good thing, or bad. I am just confused right now.


----------



## G3k1

its to try to get 5 posts.


----------



## G3k1

ones that follow the rules.


----------



## G3k1

so that I can pm and have a profile on the site.


----------



## G3k1

... : )


----------



## slayerz12

Oh, I see what you Did there.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

SoledadMoreno said:


> To use the PS4 from the States you need a transformer from 220v to 120v. Also the broadcast systems are different. US is NTSC and UAE is PAL. Games bought in the UAE probably will not work on the Stateside PS4


Actually the xbox one and ps4 are region free.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Got an email from HR saying my paperwork for the security clearance will be turned in by this Sunday. Expected wait time is 3-6 weeks. Time will tell. One step closer.


----------



## killerA

MalaIpsaNova said:


> Got an email from HR saying my paperwork for the security clearance will be turned in by this Sunday. Expected wait time is 3-6 weeks. Time will tell. One step closer.


Yeah some people have waiting up to 7 months for a clearance. Were all right there with you... Tick...tock...tick...tock


----------



## slayerz12

Did anyone else get an email from HR?


----------



## killerA

Idigress said:


> I lived in Al Bandar the last two years. Loved it! When I first got there in 2010, I spent 7 months in the Yas Island Staybridge, 4 months in Shangra La, and 1 month at Traders. Khalifa A & B have some really nice villas. There are also some new developments by AUH on the outskirts of AD - Arabian Villiges I think. You will want to find a place in the sane Emirate you work in, I think it's the law now.


I spoke with HR we can live anywhere we choose to.


----------



## killerA

slayerz12 said:


> Did anyone else get an email from HR?


A email concerning what? Most of us got a email last week saying our clearances were started if that's what your asking.


----------



## slayerz12

That would be the one I speak of.


----------



## Idigress

killerA said:


> I spoke with HR we can live anywhere we choose to.


Of course you can, but will you still get housing allowance? You might want to get that statement in writing from the company...just sayin...


Move to Abu Dhabi by Sept, govt firms to staff - Emirates 24/7


----------



## Andy17

Idigress said:


> Of course you can, but will you still get housing allowance? You might want to get that statement in writing from the company...just sayin...
> 
> 
> Move to Abu Dhabi by Sept, govt firms to staff - Emirates 24/7


Nice one finding the link, knew I had seen it somewhere. You can give people the heads up but some will still not believe. And good luck with getting anything in writing miricals have been known to happen.


----------



## Idigress

Andy17 said:


> Nice one finding the link, knew I had seen it somewhere. You can give people the heads up but some will still not believe. And good luck with getting anything in writing miricals have been known to happen.


The old adage "you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink" seems apropos. the significant impact of the "living local rule" can be seen in the 10-15% increase in the cost of rent throughout Abu Dhabi...just think about losing that housing allowance (a significant chunk of your salary)...hmmmm, considering that HA can be as much if not more than a base salary


----------



## Idigress

Oh, and if one can get anything in writing, make sure the document is marked with an official stamp from HR...an email from an employee is nice but will it hold up legally? In other words, an employee can promise you the moon...but when you arrive, you may only get a pictorial representation of said moon.


----------



## killerA

Idigress said:


> The old adage "you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink" seems apropos. the significant impact of the "living local rule" can be seen in the 10-15% increase in the cost of rent throughout Abu Dhabi...just think about losing that housing allowance (a significant chunk of your salary)...hmmmm, considering that HA can be as much if not more than a base salary


I had read that article myself along time ago but I also recall people on this very thread stating that they lived in Dubai and drive to Abu Dhabi daily after the rule came out. I'm sure out of the thousands of employees there's someone doing this as we speak. I think rent in Abu Dhabi is cheaper then Dubai now anyway so it's probably not even worth the drive to me.


----------



## mounir124

Hello everyone, I'm having an interview tomorrow at AMMROC HQ to be a planning engineer. I worked as a project engineer and product engineer for civil aircrafts. Can you please give me some advices to nail this interview?? Thanks!


----------



## killerA

mounir124 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm having an interview tomorrow at AMMROC HQ to be a planning engineer. I worked as a project engineer and product engineer for civil aircrafts. Can you please give me some advices to nail this interview?? Thanks!


Most of us here had are interviews in the States but it went really fast 10 minutes. Not sure how it will work at AMMROC HQ. Good luck


----------



## mounir124

killerA said:


> Most of us here had are interviews in the States but it went really fast 10 minutes. Not sure how it will work at AMMROC HQ. Good luck


Thank you KillerA for your reply. Can you please tell me which questions they ask you? A lot of stress for me this interview, could be a life changer.


----------



## killerA

mounir124 said:


> Thank you KillerA for your reply. Can you please tell me which questions they ask you? A lot of stress for me this interview, could be a life changer.


Nothing to stress over just generalized questions about your job. Nothing to specific. The other half was about family life and moving which probably wouldn't apply to you since your already there. Again the process could be totally different when done by different big wigs in the company.


----------



## Jwill

Has anyone heard any updates (security clearance, etc)? Also, I'm glad to hear everyone found the AMMROC new hire information useful. It's 3 separate attachments consisting of 20+ pages. It covers just about every detail from arrival till day 30+, at work, off work, and most things between. If anyone else is interested, please PM me your email address and I'll be happy to send you a copy.


----------



## killerA

Jwill said:


> Has anyone heard any updates (security clearance, etc)? Also, I'm glad to hear everyone found the AMMROC new hire information useful. It's 3 separate attachments consisting of 20+ pages. It covers just about every detail from arrival till day 30+, at work, off work, and most things between. If anyone else is interested, please PM me your email address and I'll be happy to send you a copy.


No updates here but I guess that's to be expected since it's only been 2 weeks.


----------



## slayerz12

I wonder how many clearances actually get kicked back.....


----------



## killerA

slayerz12 said:


> I wonder how many clearances actually get kicked back.....


No sure how they would I think it's mainly if your not a terrorist or on Interpol list your good. Not much info was asked of me besides mother maiden name and address. I have read that it's basically a dog and pony show. Haven't seen any Americans getting rejected.


----------



## slayerz12

Well then, guess that's a good sign.


----------



## killerA

slayerz12 said:


> Well then, guess that's a good sign.


Yeah it's just the long wait that makes the process negative. But I guess we should go by the saying no news is good news.


----------



## Kg3649

*Clearance*

Hello, hopefully we only have about 3 more weeks so fingers crossed. I think the process is long because the residency visa takes a while to get and that goes hand in hand with the security process. So, hopefully we'll push forward by mid April.


----------



## Andy17

Kg3649 said:


> Hello, hopefully we only have about 3 more weeks so fingers crossed. I think the process is long because the residency visa takes a while to get and that goes hand in hand with the security process. So, hopefully we'll push forward by mid April.


Ok here is how it works, you get your clearence, then you get a work entry visa which gets you into the country, then when you get here they apply for a residence visa and emirates ID.


----------



## killerA

Andy17 said:


> Ok here is how it works, you get your clearence, then you get a work entry visa which gets you into the country, then when you get here they apply for a residence visa and emirates ID.


Thanks for the clarification on that. How long did your clearance take Andy?


----------



## Idigress

killerA said:


> No sure how they would I think it's mainly if your not a terrorist or on Interpol list your good. Not much info was asked of me besides mother maiden name and address. I have read that it's basically a dog and pony show. Haven't seen any Americans getting rejected.


In 2010, it took 5 months to get our clearances. We were in country for 5 months not able to go to the bases! Now that the company has been doing this for 3 years, the time needed to get clearances is much shorter, lol. As for a dog & pony show, you might be surprised of how much investigating they do. Just sayin


----------



## killerA

Idigress said:


> In 2010, it took 5 months to get our clearances. We were in country for 5 months not able to go to the bases! Now that the company has been doing this for 3 years, the time needed to get clearances is much shorter, lol. As for a dog & pony show, you might be surprised of how much investigating they do. Just sayin


Yes I would be surprised especially since no one seems to know. At least in the us you fill out the application and you know everything you write they will check. How much info can be investigated off of a address and mother's maiden name?


----------



## Idigress

killerA said:


> Yes I would be surprised especially since no one seems to know. At least in the us you fill out the application and you know everything you write they will check. How much info can be investigated off of a address and mother's maiden name?


I certainly don't but my point is don't underestimate them...


----------



## killerA

Idigress said:


> In 2010, it took 5 months to get our clearances. We were in country for 5 months not able to go to the bases! Now that the company has been doing this for 3 years, the time needed to get clearances is much shorter, lol. As for a dog & pony show, you might be surprised of how much investigating they do. Just sayin


I still have my E-QIP from the military 50 pages of info needed vs UAE 2 lines of info needed lol.


----------



## Moemawg

Well it is 3 weeks into the 4-6 weeks of the security clearance check. Thanks for the new comers info.


----------



## UK_CrewChief

*New Starter*

Hi all,

Just wondering if the security clearances time scale is the same for everyone all over the world ?
I was told my checks would take about 10 days after arrival in Dubai thening allowing me to proceed to Abu Dhabi.
Would also appreciate the new comers package thats floating around.
Anyone care to comment on the facilities and work practices ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## killerA

UK_CrewChief said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if the security clearances time scale is the same for everyone all over the world ?
> I was told my checks would take about 10 days after arrival in Dubai thening allowing me to proceed to Abu Dhabi.
> Would also appreciate the new comers package thats floating around.
> Anyone care to comment on the facilities and work practices ?
> Thanks in advance.


I think you might want to read this thread from the beginning because that's not how the clearance works.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

My hope is the people who have to wait so long for their SC are the minorities. We really don't hear alot about people who get it back in the normal amount of time. Just hoping I guess. I did stumble onto a site where it seemed that alot of the people got their notifications all on the same day. And they were all going to work for the same company. Found that interesting.


----------



## slayerz12

Most likely just easier to do a mass notification and get tickets on the same day.


----------



## Idigress

slayerz12 said:


> Most likely just easier to do a mass notification and get tickets on the same day.


new employees are required to go through new hire/orientation training that, in the past, took 3 days to complete. Kyle will probably be your new hire guide. Makes sense to have a group of new employees start on the same day. As for notifications & tickets, your guess is as good as mine 

Wish you all best of luck in your new jobs. Lots of hard work but the experience itself is well worth it.


----------



## ME2014

The problem with this company is the lack of good comunication.
They dont give direct answers.


----------



## Andy17

ME2014 said:


> The problem with this company is the lack of good comunication.
> They dont give direct answers.


you have just summed up the problem with the whole of the UAE, you will only get a direct answer if face to face and if you press the point, it is probably cultural as people here do not like to give bad news or say they do not know or they can not do it, so you will get evasion or no answer. I think it is something you will have to adjust to although we find it frustrating. So that you can prepare here is another heads up: forward planing is " lets do it this way now" deadlines are" I want you to do this by the end of today" once you know these guidlines nothing should surprise you. Best of luck with the adjusment shock.


----------



## harringj

*Newbie*

This is a great site! I'm still active duty AF working on C17s as a avionics troop, but have worked 130s, C5s, U2s, and 135s. I have almost 18 years in and have been considering the move to the Middle East for years. I will definitely save all this info for my pending retirement. Anyone on the C17 side hit me up....


----------



## ME2014

I am so upset .It is so bad to deal with people like this.
Each one through my qeuistion to another one.


----------



## harringj

*If not AMMROC, then who?*

A lot of negative about AMMROC I just read.. If not AMMROC, then who?


----------



## ME2014

If this is a policy what the benifit of that.if they dont want me i will look for some one else.if they want me when the hiring will be.
any one here work with PMO-AlAin.


----------



## SoledadMoreno

...


----------



## SoledadMoreno

harringj said:


> This is a great site! I'm still active duty AF working on C17s as a avionics troop, but have worked 130s, C5s, U2s, and 135s. I have almost 18 years in and have been considering the move to the Middle East for years. I will definitely save all this info for my pending retirement. Anyone on the C17 side hit me up....


If you want C-17 info send me your e-mail. I can enlighten you.


----------



## harringj

Sent.


----------



## mounir124

Hello Jwill,

I have just sent you a PM with my email. Thanks for sending me the document !


----------



## Moemawg

Jwill said:


> Has anyone heard any updates (security clearance, etc)? Also, I'm glad to hear everyone found the AMMROC new hire information useful. It's 3 separate attachments consisting of 20+ pages. It covers just about every detail from arrival till day 30+, at work, off work, and most things between. If anyone else is interested, please PM me your email address and I'll be happy to send you a copy.


Jwill 
Can you send me the new hire information as well. Thanks.


----------



## Idigress

harringj said:


> A lot of negative about AMMROC I just read.. If not AMMROC, then who?


Dyncorp, GAL, & ADAT...


----------



## slayerz12

Jwill, I sent you a pm. That info would be great.


----------



## ashburn

Idigress said:


> Dyncorp, GAL, & ADAT...


Airlines - ADAT, GAL, required civil licences. If you are from military it is totally different scenario from civil, furthermore without Airframe & Powerplant lincence (from FAA) or B1/B2 from EASA, you'll end up as technician only.


----------



## slayerz12

Ashburn, have you heard anything or are you still in limbo?


----------



## ashburn

Nothing yet... Still in limbo..


----------



## killerA

ashburn said:


> Nothing yet... Still in limbo..


How long have you been waiting for your clearance?


----------



## ashburn

Next week shall be 4 months...


----------



## slayerz12

I think next week is a month for me Maybe. Hopefully you hear soon.


----------



## killerA

ashburn said:


> Next week shall be 4 months...


Geez is that from the day you sent Attestion docs or is something else holding you up? That doesn't make me too optimistic about the time frame we were given.


----------



## slayerz12

killera, I think he went straight through AMMROC. I have more faith in the Orion path, because they need to get paid And will push for it.


----------



## killerA

slayerz12 said:


> killera, I think he went straight through AMMROC. I have more faith in the Orion path, because they need to get paid And will push for it.


They may want to get paid but I doubt they have any pull with the government or private agency doing the clearances.


----------



## slayerz12

killerA said:


> They may want to get paid but I doubt they have any pull with the government or private agency doing the clearances.


Not that they have control over that section. But that there's someone there to nag until it gets done?


----------



## slayerz12

Maybe I'm being foolish, But I have faith in Orion And the time frame We were given.


----------



## killerA

slayerz12 said:


> Maybe I'm being foolish, But I have faith in Orion And the time frame We were given.


Yeah i def want to believe it... Just not sure if it will happen


----------



## Moemawg

slayerz12 said:


> I think next week is a month for me Maybe. Hopefully you hear soon.


I am coming up on a month as well. I have not heard anything either.


----------



## ashburn

killerA said:


> Geez is that from the day you sent Attestion docs or is something else holding you up? That doesn't make me too optimistic about the time frame we were given.


My SC day started on nov 27, i received the offer on nov 3 and all the docs were submitted on somethere nov 15. 
My application went straight to ammroc, without any middle agent. The HR does not have any control once the SC process started...
Hopefully we shall get our clearance soon..!


----------



## slayerz12

Yes hopefully we all hear something soon. I need out of Japan ASAP.


----------



## ashburn

This is cited from other thread:
"There are rumours that there is a strong nationalisation drive especially with government associated entities. So additional checks and justifications required for hiring expats."


----------



## killerA

ashburn said:


> This is cited from other thread:
> "There are rumours that there is a strong nationalisation drive especially with government associated entities. So additional checks and justifications required for hiring expats."


That may be the case for other jobs but unless the locals have somehow gotten F-16 experience that really wouldn't apply too our situation.


----------



## slayerz12

Maybe in the next 10 years they might get experienced on the 16, but i have to agree that for now we should be good.


----------



## Idigress

ashburn said:


> Airlines - ADAT, GAL, required civil licences. If you are from military it is totally different scenario from civil, furthermore without Airframe & Powerplant lincence (from FAA) or B1/B2 from EASA, you'll end up as technician only.


You are correct, civilian licensed mechs can work on civil and military aircraft where as unlicensed mechs, mainly military experience, can only work on military aircraft. Several of the former military folks I worked with at AMMROC took the classes and got their FAA A&P licenses. The last I heard in 2012 was that the FAA was developing an experience/equivalency path that would make it more easy for former military mechs to obtain their FAA licenses. IMHO, military techs work on the most sophisticated and technology-driven aircraft ever made, making them highly trained and qualified to work on any aircraft... Competency profiles for civilian and military mechs are pretty much the same with exceptions for EWS & other specialized avionics. Would be great if military mechs could take fam & diff courses (if available) for civilian platforms. But then again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Talked with a friend of mine over there today. Said a new hire arrived, and that the new hire said the entire process took a little more than two months. From the date he received the offer to the completion of the SC. Seems some are on track. Another day down...


----------



## slayerz12

Well at least that's a good sign i guess


----------



## killerA

MalaIpsaNova said:


> Talked with a friend of mine over there today. Said a new hire arrived, and that the new hire said the entire process took a little more than two months. From the date he received the offer to the completion of the SC. Seems some are on track. Another day down...


That's great hopefully I hear something next week


----------



## slayerz12

Well fingers crossed on hearing something this week.


----------



## killerA

slayerz12 said:


> Well fingers crossed on hearing something this week.


Yeah I forget that its Sunday morning over there right now. first work day.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

Does anyone have the new hire packet that was sent out?


----------



## killerA

phillyeaglesfan said:


> Does anyone have the new hire packet that was sent out?


Send Jwill a PM with your email address


----------



## ashburn

Idigress said:


> You are correct, civilian licensed mechs can work on civil and military aircraft where as unlicensed mechs, mainly military experience, can only work on military aircraft. Several of the former military folks I worked with at AMMROC took the classes and got their FAA A&P licenses. The last I heard in 2012 was that the FAA was developing an experience/equivalency path that would make it more easy for former military mechs to obtain their FAA licenses. IMHO, military techs work on the most sophisticated and technology-driven aircraft ever made, making them highly trained and qualified to work on any aircraft... Competency profiles for civilian and military mechs are pretty much the same with exceptions for EWS & other specialized avionics. Would be great if military mechs could take fam & diff courses (if available) for civilian platforms. But then again, that's just my opinion.


Hi, it is good to know that FAA are willing to help the ex-military folks to seat for A&P. The exam is not easy. Especially on the legislation, but nowadays there are lots of references. But for UAE which authority did they comply? The FAA or EASA...


----------



## UK_CrewChief

What are the proportions of people out there ?? mainly from the states or all over ?


----------



## Idigress

ashburn said:


> Hi, it is good to know that FAA are willing to help the ex-military folks to seat for A&P. The exam is not easy. Especially on the legislation, but nowadays there are lots of references. But for UAE which authority did they comply? The FAA or EASA...


GCAA which is modeled after EASA. FAA helps mechs in the USA.


----------



## MC5Wes

Idigress said:


> You are correct, civilian licensed mechs can work on civil and military aircraft where as unlicensed mechs, mainly military experience, can only work on military aircraft. Would be great if military mechs could take fam & diff courses (if available) for civilian platforms. But then again, that's just my opinion.


Anyone can work on aircraft. You don't need any experience. Now if you want more responsibility and money. Then you need more experience and training. 

You can use your Military experience to get your FAA A/P license. Anyone with 100 dollars can get a FCC GROL license. As far as civilian training goes. If you have cash you can attended any course you want. All the aerospace companies have factory classes. If your working the company pays for it. If your not working. You can pay.

That's what I did. I did 12 years as a flightline Avionics tech. Took all my CUT training paperwork to the FAA. And got my paperwork for my A/P. Bought my FCC license. Used my VSP money to pay for a 2 week helicopter maintenance course at Bell helicopter in Texas. While I was there I talked with the instructors and got my first job working Bell 212 helicopters.

You don't need to work in Middle East. Plenty of jobs in the U.S. You just have to work on your contacts to get the good jobs. They are never posted on JSFirm.


----------



## killerA

phillyeaglesfan said:


> Does anyone have the new hire packet that was sent out?


Here Is a link to download the docs https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cehhsrj2vhabeuc/VzxkWDYXzW

FYI anyone can use this to download the on boarding docs.


----------



## Contractor Mom

Ok, I am happy that I found this site, I was contacted last week and asked if I was still interested, then called again yesterday to inform me that I will be contact by HR today for an interview. Couple questions below:
Are there any specific questions they might ask? 
Anyone out there with a positions of Maintenence Logostics Supply?
Any Information on Accomidating moms with family? ( I have a son)
How is it for women working over there(are there a good number of females)? 
Is it true that everyone states off with the same salary? 
If you currently work overseas and hold a Secret Clearance, will that cut down on the wait time? 
Does anyone know how long this current contract is for?
These are just a few questions I have. I will of course do my part and ask the HR representative myself, but I know the real true answers come from the people, Thank you and I look forward to hearing from you guys.
Really nervous about the questions they might ask, that would be helpful, Thanks again


----------



## Moemawg

Contractor Mom said:


> Ok, I am happy that I found this site, I was contacted last week and asked if I was still interested, then called again yesterday to inform me that I will be contact by HR today for an interview. Couple questions below:
> Are there any specific questions they might ask?
> Anyone out there with a positions of Maintenence Logostics Supply?
> Any Information on Accomidating moms with family? ( I have a son)
> How is it for women working over there(are there a good number of females)?
> Is it true that everyone states off with the same salary?
> If you currently work overseas and hold a Secret Clearance, will that cut down on the wait time?
> Does anyone know how long this current contract is for?
> These are just a few questions I have. I will of course do my part and ask the HR representative myself, but I know the real true answers come from the people, Thank you and I look forward to hearing from you guys.
> Really nervous about the questions they might ask, that would be helpful, Thanks again


Look at the link above. A lot of your questions will be answered.


----------



## slayerz12

Thanks for the Docs KillerA.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

killerA said:


> Here Is a link to download the docs https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cehhsrj2vhabeuc/VzxkWDYXzW
> 
> FYI anyone can use this to download the on boarding docs.


Thanx!


----------



## Kg3649

Contractor Mom said:


> Ok, I am happy that I found this site, I was contacted last week and asked if I was still interested, then called again yesterday to inform me that I will be contact by HR today for an interview. Couple questions below:
> Are there any specific questions they might ask?
> Anyone out there with a positions of Maintenence Logostics Supply?
> Any Information on Accomidating moms with family? ( I have a son)
> How is it for women working over there(are there a good number of females)?
> Is it true that everyone states off with the same salary?
> If you currently work overseas and hold a Secret Clearance, will that cut down on the wait time?
> Does anyone know how long this current contract is for?
> These are just a few questions I have. I will of course do my part and ask the HR representative myself, but I know the real true answers come from the people, Thank you and I look forward to hearing from you guys.
> Really nervous about the questions they might ask, that would be helpful, Thanks again


Hi I am going into the MSL make five posts on here and then you and PM me. I think most have a security clearance not sure if, that plays a big part in how fast they do things. I am guessing as a contractor working through USA is different. So, just PM me and then I can send you a message. I know the schools are very expensive from all the reading I've done.


----------



## UK_CrewChief

thanks for the files KillerA


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

umm they just added a new requirement...criminal background check from ur state..


----------



## slayerz12

Yeah, I am trying to figure out how to pull this miracle off....


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

slayerz12 said:


> Yeah, I am trying to figure out how to pull this miracle off....


me too....


----------



## killerA

phillyeaglesfan said:


> me too....


Yeah confusion def. Going to take another month month and a half now.


----------



## slayerz12

Well the worst part of this whole thing is that NY state has outsourced to this ****ty company. Said company needs finger prints. Looks like this guy is flying to NY.................


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Let me guess, they call it a Clearance letter stamped by your local police dept? AMMROC told me that this was required so I had it done as well, all are at the UAE embassy now. Did Orion mention this at all?


----------



## slayerz12

Don't they get all this info when doing a security clearance?


----------



## killerA

slayerz12 said:


> Don't they get all this info when doing a security clearance?


I mentioned this before no way is the us state department providing this information to a middle eastern country without our knowledge. The only way they will get it is if we give it to them.


----------



## killerA

slayerz12 said:


> Don't they get all this info when doing a security clearance?


I called my local police station and they said they only do it for their county and they don't know where to get one for the entire state I guess I'm SOL


----------



## slayerz12

I had the same issue. Mine referred me to the state justice website, which has outsourced to some company in Illinois. Looks like on hold for another month plus.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

All you should have to do is go to your local police department and tell them you need a clearance letter (records check), get that notarized and certified by your state, then send it to the US STATE DEPT to get attested and then send to UAE Embassy for Legalization, then email it to AMMROC.


----------



## killerA

462-4-Ever said:


> All you should have to do is go to your local police department and tell them you need a clearance letter (records check), get that notarized and certified by your state, then send it to the US STATE DEPT to get attested and then send to UAE Embassy for Legalization, then email it to AMMROC.


In the email it says it needs to be for your entire state not just local but that may be what they get from me because I'm getting the run around.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

killerA said:


> In the email it says it needs to be for your entire state not just local but that may be what they get from me because I'm getting the run around.


Your local police dept will be able to view your entire state police record when the run your name/SSN. When you send it to the Secretary of State for your state, they will certify the Notary's stamp/seal.


----------



## killerA

462-4-Ever said:


> Your local police dept will be able to view your entire state police record when the run your name/SSN. When you send it to the Secretary of State for your state, they will certify the Notary's stamp/seal.


Not here they can only check their city. Also ammroc wants us to use a specific attestation company. On my way to the police station now to see what happens.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

killerA said:


> Not here they can only check their city. Also ammroc wants us to use a specific attestation company. On my way to the police station now to see what happens.


Good Luck


----------



## UK_CrewChief

I've worked with a few guys from the states in various places around the world and i'm sure these guys had paperwork from the homeland security to cover the required security clearances.
Might be worth a try ?


----------



## slayerz12

KillerA, did you get anywhere, or are you still stuck? What state do you reside in by the way?


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

I am in Missouri. The only way I could get a criminal background check was to through the Highway Patrol. The local police would not do it unless it was court ordered. However, I did use the company that Ammroc mentioned. It took them exactly 2.5 weeks to have it all attested and sent to Ammroc.


----------



## slayerz12

NY sucks when it comes to this stuff. There is no way around the outsourced company.....


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

slayerz12 said:


> NY sucks when it comes to this stuff. There is no way around the outsourced company.....


I'm overseas as well..I just checked with the FBI and they are letting me mail in my prints from overseas...
FBI Mobile Site


----------



## slayerz12

Yeah it's the same for NY. I requested the packet and doing everything through the mail. Just the time to get back and forth kills it. Where overseas are you? I am also happy to see i'm not the only one in this situation. I hope this is the final item before we get cleared off...


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

slayerz12 said:


> Yeah it's the same for NY. I requested the packet and doing everything through the mail. Just the time to get back and forth kills it. Where overseas are you? I am also happy to see i'm not the only one in this situation. I hope this is the final item before we get cleared off...


 in the ME


----------



## Moemawg

slayerz12 said:


> Yeah it's the same for NY. I requested the packet and doing everything through the mail. Just the time to get back and forth kills it. Where overseas are you? I am also happy to see i'm not the only one in this situation. I hope this is the final item before we get cleared off...


California is the same way. It is a pain. I am still trying to figure out if the FBI will just do state or the whole background check.


----------



## killerA

slayerz12 said:


> KillerA, did you get anywhere, or are you still stuck? What state do you reside in by the way?


I have a dumb traffic ticket that I'm waiting to get cleared off my record before I get mine done.


----------



## killerA

Moemawg said:


> California is the same way. It is a pain. I am still trying to figure out if the FBI will just do state or the whole background check.


FBI will do everything that's why they need your fingerprints.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

killerA said:


> I have a dumb traffic ticket that I'm waiting to get cleared off my record before I get mine done.


I dont think it matters...I think they are looking for arrests, warrants, and convictions


----------



## killerA

phillyeaglesfan said:


> I dont think it matters...I think they are looking for arrests, warrants, and convictions


Well it was a traffic warrant but I got it taken care of just waiting for it to clear.


----------



## killerA

This whole process is just frustrating. Let's look at the new timeline of events. 

1.Request background check (1 month)
2. background check mailed to you (1 week)
3. Get background check notororized
4. Mail background check to DC to get attested (3-5 days snail mail)
5. Wait (2.5 weeks for them to complete it)
6. Snail mail back to your address 3-5 days
7. Now wait another (4-8 week for security clearance)

At that rate the earliest anyone is getting out there is late June. Guess I better look for another job in the mean time smh.


----------



## slayerz12

killerA said:


> This whole process is just frustrating. Let's look at the new timeline of events.
> 
> 1.Request background check (1 month)
> 2. background check mailed to you (1 week)
> 3. Get background check notororized
> 4. Mail background check to DC to get attested (3-5 days snail mail)
> 5. Wait (2.5 weeks for them to complete it)
> 6. Snail mail back to your address 3-5 days
> 7. Now wait another (4-8 week for security clearance)
> 
> At that rate the earliest anyone is getting out there is late June. Guess I better look for another job in the mean time smh.



Jesus, I sure hope that they don't have to start the whole check over again. That would be real crappy having them start it all over again just for some stupid fingerprints....


----------



## killerA

slayerz12 said:


> Jesus, I sure hope that they don't have to start the whole check over again. That would be real crappy having them start it all over again just for some stupid fingerprints....


From us having to complete a new introduction statement which request a bunch more information and the new background check. That tells me the security clearance was never actually sent to the government to be started. It seems that they just got to our paperwork internally and discovered they didn't have all the info that was needed before sending it to the government to be started.


----------



## slayerz12

Hahaha, sat on it for a month, finally realizing that they didn't have everything they needed. Real soup sandwich seems like


----------



## Andy17

It gets a lot less amusing when you realise that they do not appear to keep anything you send them, they just ask for it all again each time they need to do something new. we have sent our attested documents to my wife's HR department about 5 times now, you would think they would store the information in a file but no it would appear they use the documents supplied for the job they are doing then junk them. Best advice I can give you is make a master bundle of documents and keep copies to submit when they ask for them.


----------



## SoledadMoreno

Andy17 said:


> It gets a lot less amusing when you realise that they do not appear to keep anything you send them, they just ask for it all again each time they need to do something new. we have sent our attested documents to my wife's HR department about 5 times now, you would think they would store the information in a file but no it would appear they use the documents supplied for the job they are doing then junk them. Best advice I can give you is make a master bundle of documents and keep copies to submit when they ask for them.


If you do decide to accept a job with AMMROC, get used to this. Even though they have computers, it seems as though they don't use them to access or store information needed. I have seen HR ask for the same info numerous times. When they were questioned the answer was "Just get the info". Paperwork getting lost, misplaced, mishandled, discarded or just thrown away. If it is important with a time frame, HR won't say anything about it being lost or misplaced and HR won't say anything about it until it is too late.. Another issue was base passes. I have seen it take over 1 year for a base pass to be issued and the people reapplying 4 or 5 times. Normal timeframe was 6-8 weeks. If you do need something done by HR or submit paperwork to HR, get copies made, document who you gave the paperwork to and when you gave it to them


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Any news? Anyone get their Security Clearance? I just passed week three of mine.


----------



## killerA

MalaIpsaNova said:


> Any news? Anyone get their Security Clearance? I just passed week three of mine.


Not possible for any of the Orion recruits if you read a few post back.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

What's not possible? I have been waiting three weeks now. Still don't have it. Was wondering if anyone had gotten theirs?


----------



## killerA

MalaIpsaNova said:


> What's not possible? I have been waiting three weeks now. Still don't have it. Was wondering if anyone had gotten theirs?


That any of us have gotten our clearance because we just had to provide are police record and get it attested. Which means its not possible that any of us have gotten our clearance.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Orion kind of hosed you all, but not verify current requirements, I just submitted my 214 and Clearance letter to AMMROC. I pinged AMMROC directly to verify what they needed. Hopefully it won't delay you all too much.


----------



## slayerz12

Meh, at most maybe a one month delay. 462-4-Ever, is that a tail number 462


----------



## Moemawg

killerA said:


> That any of us have gotten our clearance because we just had to provide are police record and get it attested. Which means its not possible that any of us have gotten our clearance.


I am still in the process of getting the county to get the check done. Anyone else in California having problems?


----------



## slayerz12

Moemawg said:


> I am still in the process of getting the county to get the check done. Anyone else in California having problems?




I think California has the same outsourced system that New York has. Might wanna check out IdentoGO Home


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Moemawg said:


> I am still in the process of getting the county to get the check done. Anyone else in California having problems?


I had no problem, went to Kern Co. Sherriff's office got my clearance letter, had it notorized on the spot, sent it to Sac and then to DC


----------



## Moemawg

462-4-Ever said:


> I had no problem, went to Kern Co. Sherriff's office got my clearance letter, had it notorized on the spot, sent it to Sac and then to DC


Cool that is my next stop. I had one done for the boy Scouts last year but it is out of the 6 month Window. I will do that this week.


----------



## killerA

Moemawg said:


> Cool that is my next stop. I had one done for the boy Scouts last year but it is out of the 6 month Window. I will do that this week.


I just mailed my police check off to DC 5 minutes ago let's see how long everything takes now.


----------



## SplashOne

Hi fellas, I'm new to this forum. I don't know how fast do you guys process your documents. But I started from getting my Police good conduct document early February 2014 to be notarized.


----------



## killerA

SplashOne said:


> Hi fellas, I'm new to this forum. I don't know how fast do you guys process your documents. But I started from getting my Police good conduct document early February 2014 to be notarized.


Is this a question? Or a statement?


----------



## SplashOne

I'm so sorry KillerA. I have no clue what happen there. But anyway, I was actually stating that I started processing documents such as police good conduct report and had to go thru a lot of gov offices after it was notarized. I had to send it to Richmond for attestation, then to State Department in Dulles VA before sending it to UAE EMBASSY in DC. I just got it back from the embassy yesterday. All in all, it took about two months for this document to get and about ready to be mailed to AMMROC, UAE with the rest of the paperworks. Is that usually the case for all you guys or faster? I checked the UAE embassy website and basically followed the instructions.


----------



## killerA

SplashOne said:


> I'm so sorry KillerA. I have no clue what happen there. But anyway, I was actually stating that I started processing documents such as police good conduct report and had to go thru a lot of gov offices after it was notarized. I had to send it to Richmond for attestation, then to State Department in Dulles VA before sending it to UAE EMBASSY in DC. I just got it back from the embassy yesterday. All in all, it took about two months for this document to get and about ready to be mailed to AMMROC, UAE with the rest of the paperworks. Is that usually the case for all you guys or faster? I checked the UAE embassy website and basically followed the instructions.


Well the recruiter were using has a specific company they want us to use to get documents attested and the turn around time is 2 weeks.


----------



## Dash30

Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread and have noticed a great deal of info. Hopefully you guys can help me too.


----------



## Dash30

Does anyone know if AMMROC is looking to employ more C130 technicians/supervisors? I have tried to contact AMMROC directly via email and phone, but as of yet no response.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Dash30 said:


> Does anyone know if AMMROC is looking to employ more C130 technicians/supervisors? I have tried to contact AMMROC directly via email and phone, but as of yet no response.


Dash30, Get your posts up and PM me. I am on the C130 program. 

As far as the rest of you out there...some of you are acting like know it all's. Don't believe the hype. Yes, you can work in Abu Dhabi and live in Dubai (my boss does it). 

You do not need electric bills for your housing allowance but you will need it for your family's VISA.

Schools are expensive ( I pay 88K AED for 2 kids) but it makes them happy and makes my wife happy. 

We pay a ton for rent but again, the kids are happy and my wife is happy. We have a pool and underground parking. 24hr security and 24hr maintenance. 

I am expat and I did get a bonus. If you are expecting a huge bonus, think again but yes, they do exist. 

I can't remember everything over the last 20+ pages but these are the things I did remember. 

Don't come over here thinking someone owes you something. 
Don't think you know everything because you have "visited/been through here" before. Going TDY somewhere and actually living there are 2 totally different ideas.

If you think this pertains to you, it probably does. There are a few on here that sound to me like they are going to be in for a rude awakening.


----------



## killerA

Dash30 said:


> Does anyone know if AMMROC is looking to employ more C130 technicians/supervisors? I have tried to contact AMMROC directly via email and phone, but as of yet no response.


Just got a email from HR saying they are looking for C130 guys PM me your email address


----------



## killerA

killerA said:


> Just got a email from HR saying they are looking for C130 guys PM me your email address


Actually no need to PM me apply here if interested http://www.orioninternational.com/jobseekers/positions/aviation-careers-apply/apply.aspx


----------



## Bounty Hunter

*C130 program*

I am on the C130 program. PM me and give me your email address and I can make sure that your resume/CV will go directly to the C130 Senior Supervisor where I have seen him makes long distance calls to potential employees and to see them get hired. 

Don't waste time going with some job search company...I was a direct hire from AMMROC. I did not use any outside agencies and you know something....it took the same amount of time to wait. Don't get caught in the thought that just because an agency has your C/V, they will be looking out for your well being.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

killerA said:


> Actually no need to PM me apply here if interested Apply for an Aviation Position in the UAE | Orion International


If you decide to click on the hyperlink, it will take you to another page where it asks about your F-16 EXPERIENCE.... Thinking that is not what the people are looking for...


----------



## killerA

Bounty Hunter said:


> If you decide to click on the hyperlink, it will take you to another page where it asks about your F-16 EXPERIENCE.... Thinking that is not what the people are looking for...


I'm only putting out info that was given to me from HR:

"I wanted to give you a heads up that over the next few months we will be recruiting for the next wave of new hires now that we have gotten your team close to departure. *We are focusing on the additional F-16 open positions as well as C-17 craftsman and technicians. We will be conducting another round of hiring events in late May which will occur in Miami, FL; Columbia, SC; Phoenix, AZ; and Las Vegas, NV, and this time we are seeking candidates at the 5 Level and above"


----------



## killerA

killerA said:


> I'm only putting out info that was given to me from HR:
> 
> "I wanted to give you a heads up that over the next few months we will be recruiting for the next wave of new hires now that we have gotten your team close to departure. *We are focusing on the additional F-16 open positions as well as C-17 craftsman and technicians. We will be conducting another round of hiring events in late May which will occur in Miami, FL; Columbia, SC; Phoenix, AZ; and Las Vegas, NV, and this time we are seeking candidates at the 5 Level and above"


But for that specific guy I'm sure he will have a better chance dealing directly with you. I wasn't trying to overthrow your head. But once you offer a million people will email you trying to get a job lol. Thanks for your help bounty hunter


----------



## Bounty Hunter

killerA said:


> But for that specific guy I'm sure he will have a better chance dealing directly with you. I wasn't trying to overthrow your head. But once you offer a million people will email you trying to get a job lol. Thanks for your help bounty hunter


KillerA,

Psst, I'll let you in on a little secret...I am on the C130 platform and we need the manning like you wouldn't believe. Besides, it could be me, an HR Rep, and the C130 Senior Supervisor going to those places to do the face to face interviews. Hopefully you get here before too long...it is now 2230 and it is 31 degrees (88 degrees for you back home) and it is only going to get hotter.


----------



## killerA

Bounty Hunter said:


> KillerA,
> 
> Psst, I'll let you in on a little secret...I am on the C130 platform and we need the manning like you wouldn't believe. Besides, it could be me, an HR Rep, and the C130 Senior Supervisor going to those places to do the face to face interviews. Hopefully you get here before too long...it is now 2230 and it is 31 degrees (88 degrees for you back home) and it is only going to get hotter.


I'm pretty use to the heat as Vegas gets just as hot, it's the whole humidity that will kill me. Especially since I sweat like a slave on the run.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Week five into my security clearance has come and gone. Another day closer. Tick-tock...


----------



## 462-4-Ever

MalaIpsaNova said:


> Week five into my security clearance has come and gone. Another day closer. Tick-tock...


A look at the bright side, this gives you more time to take care of things before you leave


----------



## Dash30

Hi Bounty Hunter,

Great to hear from you. Ok I'll get my posts up today and then I'll PM you





Bounty Hunter said:


> Dash30, Get your posts up and PM me. I am on the C130
> 
> As far as the rest of you out there...some of you are acting like know it all's. Don't believe the hype. Yes, you can work in Abu Dhabi and live in Dubai (my boss does it).
> 
> You do not need electric bills for your housing allowance but you will need it for your family's VISA.
> 
> Schools are expensive ( I pay 88K AED for 2 kids) but it makes them happy and makes my wife happy.
> 
> We pay a ton for rent but again, the kids are happy and my wife is happy. We have a pool and underground parking. 24hr security and 24hr maintenance.
> 
> I am expat and I did get a bonus. If you are expecting a huge bonus, think again but yes, they do exist.
> 
> I can't remember everything over the last 20+ pages but these are the things I did remember.
> 
> Don't come over here thinking someone owes you something.
> Don't think you know everything because you have "visited/been through here" before. Going TDY somewhere and actually living there are 2 totally different ideas.
> 
> If you think this pertains to you, it probably does. There are a few on here that sound to me like they are going to be in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Dash30

KillerA,

Thanks for the information, I'll check out the website today.




killerA said:


> Actually no need to PM me apply here if interested


----------



## Dash30

Dash30 said:


> Hi Bounty Hunter,
> 
> Great to hear from you. Ok I'll get my posts up today and then I'll PM you


Sorry everyone but I'm trying to get my posts to 5, which I have now achieved. I'll PM you later Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

killerA said:


> I'm only putting out info that was given to me from HR:
> 
> "I wanted to give you a heads up that over the next few months we will be recruiting for the next wave of new hires now that we have gotten your team close to departure. *We are focusing on the additional F-16 open positions as well as C-17 craftsman and technicians. We will be conducting another round of hiring events in late May which will occur in Miami, FL; Columbia, SC; Phoenix, AZ; and Las Vegas, NV, and this time we are seeking candidates at the 5 Level and above"


Thanks for the email. I saw what was written and went to work today to investigate a little...the email that you sent to me was from the Orion people. Not directly from HR here at AMMROC. Just a little bit of advice...trust but verify. A little 9-level knowledge...


----------



## killerA

Bounty Hunter said:


> Thanks for the email. I saw what was written and went to work today to investigate a little...the email that you sent to me was from the Orion people. Not directly from HR here at AMMROC. Just a little bit of advice...trust but verify. A little 9-level knowledge...


I know it came from Orion but during my interview they did bring some supervisors and HR people directly from AMMROC with them. So you could be joining them?


----------



## Albert130

Hi everyone I have taken the time to read all through these posts. There is a lot of negativity is it really that bad? I have been offered a position here but wasn't sure on the offer or draft offer I have received what is the cost of living like out there? 
Can anyone who has recently been offered pm me and give me a clue as to whether my offer is good or not please? Seven level principal tech

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nav1esws

Bounty Hunter said:


> I am on the C130 program. PM me and give me your email address and I can make sure that your resume/CV will go directly to the C130 Senior Supervisor where I have seen him makes long distance calls to potential employees and to see them get hired.
> 
> Don't waste time going with some job search company...I was a direct hire from AMMROC. I did not use any outside agencies and you know something....it took the same amount of time to wait. Don't get caught in the thought that just because an agency has your C/V, they will be looking out for your well being.


Hey Guys, just to clear up some confusion since I am the one scheduleing the stateside interviews. These are direct interviews with AMMROC Hiring Managers. My job here in the states is to schedule and initialy screen applicants that the AMMROC HR Team and Program Managers will interview next month in the US. The candidates interviewing will meet directly with the F-16 Program Manager, C-17 Program Manager and HR Director.


----------



## AlfromScotland

Hi, could you please let me know, is OrionAviation the sole recruitment company for Ammroc. I am based in the UK, had a interview with them 12 months or so ago, had extremely good response, but then everything was put on hold, and it now seems that the only recruitment is from the States. If that is the case does OrionAviation consider non US citizens for these roles. Thanks for your help with this.


----------



## Nav1esws

Hi Al, Im sorry but I only facilitate the US based interviews. You would have to speak with the contact you had previously about your situation.


----------



## AlfromScotland

Thanks for getting back to me, the company that I dealt with don't want to get involved, after the hassle they had with Ammroc. I will keep my eyes open for any further UK openings . Cheers.


----------



## Johns73

I got a official offer a few months ago as well they won’t give you any information until they offer you the position officially. The offers vary on your situation and experience I don’t think you can get any helpful advice here do what’s right for your situation. Also they make you sign a statement that you can’t talk about your pay or your contact anyways. The advice I can give you is there is a thing called "Good Conduct" certification Google it if you don’t know what it is and start working on that now save yourself some time. Also passport pictures you will need allot of them. Good luck


----------



## Johns73

*AMMROC new hire*



mounir124 said:


> Hello Jwill,
> 
> I have just sent you a PM with my email. Thanks for sending me the document !


I have just signed with AMMROC can you send me the documents that you and Jwill where talking about?


----------



## killerA

Johns73 said:


> I have just signed with AMMROC can you send me the documents that you and Jwill where talking about?


The link to the docs is back a few pages.


----------



## Contractor Mom

*Signing My Offer Letter*



Bounty Hunter said:


> Thanks for the email. I saw what was written and went to work today to investigate a little...the email that you sent to me was from the Orion people. Not directly from HR here at AMMROC. Just a little bit of advice...trust but verify. A little 9-level knowledge...


Just signed an offer letter, can anyone tell me how long it usualy takes for them to get back to you?


----------



## Wak-Wak!

A friend of a friend just got an offer. Got excited cause I though Ammroc was oil/gas. Dang. I got advanced optics/ordnance experience, but not on planes. Planning on coming over for a job search in late fall/early winter, unless anything comes up sooner. If ya'll happen across any energy sector personnel that's hiring, please feel free to pass on the intel. I would surely owe you some beers. Good luck over there, drink plenty of h2o, and Semper Fi!


----------



## cbowman00

*Interview w/ Orion*

Hi all,

I've been reading the post and there's a ton of good information, also lots of old and new and a lot to pick through, but I was just contacted and have an interview with Orion in about 2 weeks in Vegas, so I guess you could say I'm getting to start step one....anything anyone can pass my way would be much appreciated...maybe inside questions that should be asked...thanks again in advance.

Chris


----------



## killerA

cbowman00 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been reading the post and there's a ton of information, also lots of old and new and a lot to pick through, but I was just contacted by Orion and have an interview with Orion in about 2 weeks in Vegas, so I guess you could I'm getting to start step one....anything anyone can pass my way would be much appreciated...maybe inside questions that should be asked...thanks again in advance.
> 
> Chris


Had my interview in the same place 5 months ago. Not much to worry about it's all the extra stuff once you get the gig that you will need patience for.


----------



## Kg3649

Contractor Mom said:


> Just signed an offer letter, can anyone tell me how long it usualy takes for them to get back to you?


Hi can you make 3 more post so I can message you.


----------



## agamboa25

Gents, I was contacted by a recruiter for a training development job opportunity with Dyncorp at AMMROC. 12 month contract 80K, relocation paid, studio apartment (furnished or unfurnished?) and rental car paid for, plane tickets home with 30 days leave, 10% completion bonus and the possibility of a permanent hiring position with AMMROC after completion of the contract. Now I don’t care about what ifs, but what I care about is the 223 posts I read last night. I find it very disturbing, however having said that I’ll be under Dyncorp or will I? I’m hoping I would be in a safer position under Dyncorp. Also this is under training development (designing courseware on aviation maintenance to be taught to new employees) and most of you guys are on aircraft so does anyone have any other info on different departments? I was thinking about doing this 12 month tour by myself then see if it’s worth taking the family over afterwards. I seriously want to ask Dyncorp a crap load of questions but before I put my foot in my mouth I’m asking you. Has the environment changed?


----------



## 462-4-Ever

agamboa25 said:


> Gents, I was contacted by a recruiter for a training development job opportunity with Dyncorp at AMMROC. 12 month contract 80K, relocation paid, studio apartment (furnished or unfurnished?) and rental car paid for, plane tickets home with 30 days leave, 10% completion bonus and the possibility of a permanent hiring position with AMMROC after completion of the contract. Now I don’t care about what ifs, but what I care about is the 223 posts I read last night. I find it very disturbing, however having said that I’ll be under Dyncorp or will I? I’m hoping I would be in a safer position under Dyncorp. Also this is under training development (designing courseware on aviation maintenance to be taught to new employees) and most of you guys are on aircraft so does anyone have any other info on different departments? I was thinking about doing this 12 month tour by myself then see if it’s worth taking the family over afterwards. I seriously want to ask Dyncorp a crap load of questions but before I put my foot in my mouth I’m asking you. Has the environment changed?


Sounds like apretty good offer. Is the 80K just salary or is it inclusive of the housing and car and tickets home? Good Luck.


----------



## SoledadMoreno

If you are thinking about taking a position with AMMROC at the completion of your DynCorp contract. Here are something's to think about. I have seen AMMROC offer the same if not less for people to join AMMROC at the end of the DynCorp contract. I am assuming you are being $80000 per year. That works out to about 25000 AED per month. DynCorp will supply your apartment, car and insurance, utilities. AMMROC will probably offer close to the same $80000 per year but you will have to pay your own apartment. utilities car and insurance. So how much would you be losing.


----------



## agamboa25

Dyncorp could not confirm or talk on their behalf but told me I would recieve a 30% pay raise after the first 12 months to cover the cost of rent when I moved over to AMMROC. Sounds a little fishy after I read 223 pages of negative info. So anyhow I emailed my recruiter with questions and she responded saying all slots are filled now and I could go as a back up. Sounds like they want to blind side people. Be careful gents. Arm yourself with knowledge.


----------



## agamboa25

the 80k is seperate. Dyncorp pays your rent and car.


----------



## SoledadMoreno

agamboa25 said:


> the 80k is seperate. Dyncorp pays your rent and car.


I know that DynCorp pays all of this. What I am trying to say is, AMMROC will probably offer around the same pay, $80000. Out of that you will be responsible for rent and car. Conservatively you would be loosing about $15000 to $20000 per year by paying for your rent and car.


----------



## harringj

Received a offer from AMMROC of 98k. USD annual. But the housing and transportation cost is included in the 98k. It's for the c17 program in Dubai. I still have over a year left till retirement from the AF, so it's not gonna happen right now, but I did just hear 3 days ago they NEED C17 and guys bad, 47 to be exact. They want "boots on the ground" this summer. F16 maintainers are also needed.


----------



## killerA

harringj said:


> Received a offer from AMMROC of 98k. USD annual. But the housing and transportation cost is included in the 98k. It's for the c17 program in Dubai. I still have over a year left till retirement from the AF, so it's not gonna happen right now, but I did just hear 3 days ago they NEED C17 and guys bad, 47 to be exact. They want "boots on the ground" this summer. F16 maintainers are also needed.


Everything takes so long so if you accept now it might line up perfectly with terminal leave and such. Seems like a good deal though are you sure it's in Dubai? And not Abu Dhabi because rent has like doubled in Dubai it's like 30k a year for a 1 bedroom apartment.


----------



## harringj

Not 100%, but here's where I sent my resume, and got a call within a few days. Job interview locations are on the page. F-16 and C-17 Aviation Career Opportunities in the UAE


----------



## killerA

harringj said:


> Not 100%, but here's where I sent my resume, and got a call within a few days. Job interview locations are on the page. F-16 and C-17 Aviation Career Opportunities in the UAE


Yes that's right. Orion is who im going threw also but leaving in the next few weeks hopefully.


----------



## harringj

On the c17 side? If so let me know how it is when u get there. If I don't go to the FAA or Boeing I'm gonna need something to do after retirement.


----------



## killerA

harringj said:


> On the c17 side? If so let me know how it is when u get there. If I don't go to the FAA or Boeing I'm gonna need something do do after retirement.


No F-16 there are over 50 of us about to go over within the next month or so.


----------



## SoledadMoreno

harringj said:


> Received a offer from AMMROC of 98k. USD annual. But the housing and transportation cost is included in the 98k. It's for the c17 program in Dubai. I still have over a year left till retirement from the AF, so it's not gonna happen right now, but I did just hear 3 days ago they NEED C17 and guys bad, 47 to be exact. They want "boots on the ground" this summer. F16 maintainers are also needed.


The Base for the C-17 is just outside of Dubai to the East. Eventually they will be moving to the Abu Dhabi airport.


----------



## Idigress

killerA said:


> I'm pretty use to the heat as Vegas gets just as hot, it's the whole humidity that will kill me. Especially since I sweat like a slave on the run.


It gets a lot hotter! Weeks of 45-49 Celsius (115-120+) at 85% humidity are brutal. I worked in an office but made trips to the bases. I honestly don't know how the mechs survived.


----------



## Idigress

agamboa25 said:


> Gents, I was contacted by a recruiter for a training development job opportunity with Dyncorp at AMMROC. 12 month contract 80K, relocation paid, studio apartment (furnished or unfurnished?) and rental car paid for, plane tickets home with 30 days leave, 10% completion bonus and the possibility of a permanent hiring position with AMMROC after completion of the contract. Now I don’t care about what ifs, but what I care about is the 223 posts I read last night. I find it very disturbing, however having said that I’ll be under Dyncorp or will I? I’m hoping I would be in a safer position under Dyncorp. Also this is under training development (designing courseware on aviation maintenance to be taught to new employees) and most of you guys are on aircraft so does anyone have any other info on different departments? I was thinking about doing this 12 month tour by myself then see if it’s worth taking the family over afterwards. I seriously want to ask Dyncorp a crap load of questions but before I put my foot in my mouth I’m asking you. Has the environment changed?


PM me with some of your questions about the training department. 1st hand experience here


----------



## Com123

Hi I'm new to this group,does any 1 how long it takes for security clearance it's been 2 months now since I provided all my documents


----------



## killerA

Com123 said:


> Hi I'm new to this group,does any 1 how long it takes for security clearance it's been 2 months now since I provided all my documents


Are you going threw Orion or directly threw Ammroc?


----------



## Com123

Directly thru ammroc


----------



## killerA

Com123 said:


> Directly thru ammroc


Did you send the police check also? Mine took less then a month once I got everything resubmitted


----------



## Com123

Yep send police check on March 1st week, I was told all my documents are forwarded to HQ on March 11th


----------



## killerA

Com123 said:


> Yep send police check on March 1st week, I was told all my documents are forwarded to HQ on March 11th


Well it's like throwing darts at a dart board some people take 2 weeks others have taken 6 months.


----------



## Com123

Ok..thanks for the information....wondering if they reject my offer....I was patiently waiting to hear back frm HR team...now I almost lost hope


----------



## killerA

killerA said:


> Well it's like throwing darts at a dart board some people take 2 weeks others have taken 6 months.


Just saw that you are from India. I have read before that it may take longer for you then US/British Citizens take a look at the thread "why is my clearance taking so long"


----------



## nhumeric

Jwill said:


> Has anyone heard any updates (security clearance, etc)? Also, I'm glad to hear everyone found the AMMROC new hire information useful. It's 3 separate attachments consisting of 20+ pages. It covers just about every detail from arrival till day 30+, at work, off work, and most things between. If anyone else is interested, please PM me your email address and I'll be happy to send you a copy.


I had to visitor message you because I am new and do not have PM powers yet.


----------



## killerA

nhumeric said:


> I had to visitor message you because I am new and do not have PM powers yet.


Been posted several times but here are the docs again https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cehhsrj2vhabeuc/VzxkWDYXzW


----------



## nhumeric

killerA said:


> Been posted several times but here are the docs again
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time and effort.


----------



## KSim

Hello JWill, can you please send me the four pages of information? Thank you in advance.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

Anyone receive their clearance back yet?


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

phillyeaglesfan said:


> Anyone receive their clearance back yet?


nope


----------



## killerA

phillyeaglesfan said:


> Anyone receive their clearance back yet?


As of last week 15 people did out of 55


----------



## 462-4-Ever

killerA said:


> As of last week 15 people did out of 55


Well Good, hopefully I'll hear something this week or next. I emaid Neera at AMMROC for verification of them starting to flow back.


----------



## slayerz12

Maybe one day I will get there. Sad thing is my friend got me a Black Sabbath ticket for the 29th. Hopefully before then...


----------



## killerA

slayerz12 said:


> Maybe one day I will get there. Sad thing is my friend got me a Black Sabbath ticket for the 29th. Hopefully before then...


Did your police check come back from DC yet?


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

slayerz12 said:


> Maybe one day I will get there. Sad thing is my friend got me a Black Sabbath ticket for the 29th. Hopefully before then...


Same here. I don't see it happening now.


----------



## slayerz12

Yeah already came back. And submitted to AMMROC


----------



## slayerz12

According to Erin, she said it takes a weekish for them to get back to me or something like that. The Authxperts portion took about 2 weeks and i just got it back on the 5th.


----------



## killerA

slayerz12 said:


> According to Erin, she said it takes a weekish for them to get back to me or something like that. The Authxperts portion took about 2 weeks and i just got it back on the 5th.


So you should be good at the latest by next Friday! Are you trying to leave in May?


----------



## slayerz12

Haha, i am trying to leave 2 days after i get myemail from them. If i dont leave soon my son will be pulled from school.


----------



## killerA

slayerz12 said:


> Haha, i am trying to leave 2 days after i get myemail from them. If i dont leave soon my son will be pulled from school.


Not sure if they will get tickets that fast but lets hope.


----------



## slayerz12

Yeah, the good thing is that tickets are cheap to there from Tokyo, and the flight leaves daily straight shot.


----------



## killerA

slayerz12 said:


> Yeah, the good thing is that tickets are cheap to there from Tokyo, and the flight leaves daily straight shot.


Ah ha forgot you weren't in the states.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

killerA said:


> As of last week 15 people did out of 55


Any idea how long the work visa will take for the 15?


----------



## killerA

462-4-Ever said:


> Any idea how long the work visa will take for the 15?


Not from experience but from the packet it says 2-3 weeks I think. In a rush to get to work?


----------



## Com123

I just contacted ammroc today, I think few r rejected after clearance including mine  they are not confirming ...does an 1 knw y approvals get rejected .im damn sure I don't have case back home


----------



## killerA

Com123 said:


> I just contacted ammroc today, I think few r rejected after clearance including mine  they are not confirming ...does an 1 knw y approvals get rejected .im damn sure I don't have case back home


read here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ua...uae/187329-uae-security-clearance-denied.html


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Idigress said:


> It gets a lot hotter! Weeks of 45-49 Celsius (115-120+) at 85% humidity are brutal. I worked in an office but made trips to the bases. I honestly don't know how the mechs survived.


As one of those techs, I can say I can do it because it is my passion to spin wrenches. After too long in the USAF, it is just what I do! I have been here for some time and while the heat is bad, it is better than being jobless...


----------



## slayerz12

Hopefully, the security clearances don't get denied....


----------



## 462-4-Ever

slayerz12 said:


> Hopefully, the security clearances don't get denied....


Based on the posts I've read, it seems that the vast majority of denials are for those from India, Pakistan and Maylasa. Americans are pretty safe, unless you've been there before and skipped out on a loan.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

*Background checks*

Has anyone heard anything new on the status of Background Checks??


----------



## slayerz12

Nope still waiting...


----------



## Moemawg

I am still waiting.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Still waiting...


----------



## killerA

Tick tock⌚⌚


----------



## phase16

*Opinions please*

Hello. Im thinking of leaving my 16 year career to go over there with ammroc but it seems too expensive for a family after car and apartment. 90k in San francisco doesnt go far either. Be easy on me please. I have read from page 168 to here. This is my first post.


----------



## Moemawg

phase16 said:


> Hello. Im thinking of leaving my 16 year career to go over there with ammroc but it seems too expensive for a family after car and apartment. 90k in San francisco doesnt go far either. Be easy on me please. I have read from page 168 to here. This is my first post.


Since you have 16 years you might as well finish and get your retirement then go. You are already at the point of no return.


----------



## Moemawg

Anyone how MERS is going in the middle east?


----------



## Andy17

Moemawg said:


> Anyone how MERS is going in the middle east?


Last I heard there was only 1 human case in the UAE but it has hit the camel population big time (and thats not a joke)


----------



## Moemawg

Andy17 said:


> Last I heard there was only 1 human case in the UAE but it has hit the camel population big time (and thats not a joke)


I heard the same. Also it seems to be that medical people are the main ones.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

Ugh another week of waiting...I truly hope they get the ball rolling before Ramadan!


----------



## killerA

phillyeaglesfan said:


> Ugh another week of waiting...I truly hope they get the ball rolling before Ramadan!


Some people already headed out there this past weekend. Hopefully we hear some good news this week.


----------



## Moemawg

killerA said:


> Some people already headed out there this past weekend. Hopefully we hear some good news this week.


It would be nice. How long did it take the uae government to do the background check?


----------



## killerA

Moemawg said:


> It would be nice. How long did it take the uae government to do the background check?


Not specifically sure since they started them then waiting till the police checks came in then it's supposed to be 2 weeks from that point.


----------



## Moemawg

killerA said:


> Not specifically sure since they started them then waiting till the police checks came in then it's supposed to be 2 weeks from that point.


Wow. So I could wait another month. Man I really hope they get my check done soon. Thanks for the info.


----------



## nhumeric

*Still waiting*

I got confirmation that they received all my certified copies of all necessary paperwork including the criminal background back in March and they said they had submitted the package to security the end of February. It has now been 60 days with out an answer. I have not even gotten a reply to any of the weekly emails i sent to ask for an update. Has anyone heard ANYTHING from them? I started this process in November of last year and signed the contract in December. I need to either move on or get started soon. Any advise or update from someone there or in the process would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## slayerz12

Did you go straight through AMMROC?


----------



## SAKURA8711

hi good day!

just want to ask if i am able to get a police good conduct certificate even if i am no longer residing in UAE? i worked there until last year august 2013 to be specific. Thanks!


----------



## SAKURA8711

hi good day!

just want to ask if i am able to get a police good conduct certificate even if i am no longer residing in UAE? i worked there until last year august 2013 to be specific. Thanks!


----------



## 462-4-Ever

killerA said:


> Some people already headed out there this past weekend. Hopefully we hear some good news this week.


I recieved this email Sat night,". I am just contacting you to advise you that at the moment your Security Clearance is still in process. This being said the normal wait time for the SC to be approved is anywhere from 3-5 months. Once we receive your approved security clearance we will contact you immediately to schedule a departure date with you. This date can be picked by you and we will arrange all of your tickets/hotel." Now I called the person at AMMROC who sent it and he told me that they have recieved 9 more visas back the other day, but it is aslow process they are trying to improve. Our SC go thru AMMROC HQ, then to the UAE military twice, with the second pass thru being the longest wait time. Hopefully we'll all be heading over within the next month.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

462-4-Ever said:


> I recieved this email Sat night,". I am just contacting you to advise you that at the moment your Security Clearance is still in process. This being said the normal wait time for the SC to be approved is anywhere from 3-5 months. Once we receive your approved security clearance we will contact you immediately to schedule a departure date with you. This date can be picked by you and we will arrange all of your tickets/hotel." Now I called the person at AMMROC who sent it and he told me that they have recieved 9 more visas back the other day, but it is aslow process they are trying to improve. Our SC go thru AMMROC HQ, then to the UAE military twice, with the second pass thru being the longest wait time. Hopefully we'll all be heading over within the next month.


I know someone else who got this exact same email. I have not heard anything one way or the other. Wed will be nine weeks for me. Tick-tock...


----------



## Bounty Hunter

MalaIpsaNova said:


> I know someone else who got this exact same email. I have not heard anything one way or the other. Wed will be nine weeks for me. Tick-tock...


Believe me, if you don't have the patience for a few weeks of waiting then you do not want to come here. Everything is hurry up and wait. When I got hired on, from first interview till boots on ground 6 1/2 months. Just a tid-bit of advice....


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Bounty Hunter said:


> Believe me, if you don't have the patience for a few weeks of waiting then you do not want to come here. Everything is hurry up and wait. When I got hired on, from first interview till boots on ground 6 1/2 months. Just a tid-bit of advice....


I am cool. It will happen when it is supposed to happen. In the mean time, life is still good.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

MalaIpsaNova said:


> I am cool. It will happen when it is supposed to happen. In the mean time, life is still good.


All is good with me too, just means I have more time to get a better offer on the house.


----------



## nhumeric

slayerz12 said:


> Did you go straight through AMMROC?


Yes. I went directly through them. Was that my mistake? Should I have gone through someone else like Orion?


----------



## nhumeric

Bounty Hunter said:


> Believe me, if you don't have the patience for a few weeks of waiting then you do not want to come here. Everything is hurry up and wait. When I got hired on, from first interview till boots on ground 6 1/2 months. Just a tid-bit of advice....


I am right at the 6 1/2 month mark now also. And i can deal with the wait if I could get ANY response to my emails. I just would like to know that the process is still ongoing and not stopped or my security clearance has not been denied. I can't even get a "it is in process" or a "shut up and wait" to the 5 weekly emails I have sent them requesting an update.


----------



## scrappydoo

Insh'alla - get used to hearing that word! Best to have something in your back pocket as a back up.


----------



## ashburn

scrappydoo said:


> Insh'alla - get used to hearing that word! Best to have something in your back pocket as a back up.


I hope the SC does not goes over the Ramadhan month... coz it gonna get into hybenate condition... Ramadhan is another 5-6 weeks away...


----------



## scrappydoo

ashburn said:


> I hope the SC does not goes over the Ramadhan month... coz it gonna get into hybenate condition... Ramadhan is another 5-6 weeks away...



Even if you do get your SC back and get over here by end Jun, you will encounter so many delays to your visa process as Government Departments and most other businesses work short hours. If you aren't here within the next week or so, I wouldn't even consider coming during July, I would want to delay it until after Eid as trying to get any administration done during this period will be painful.


----------



## Com123

Hi few days back I had a impression that my sc got denied, but when I called them to confirm they told sc still under process...and requested me to contact my recruitment team,when I called my POC he got moved to different team  he advised me that scm team is undergoing some restructuring ...


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Com123 said:


> Hi few days back I had a impression that my sc got denied, but when I called them to confirm they told sc still under process...and requested me to contact my recruitment team,when I called my POC he got moved to different team  he advised me that scm team is undergoing some restructuring ...


Remember, BC checks go thru the UAE military HQ twice, with the second go thru being the longest. You'll get there.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

killerA said:


> Some people already headed out there this past weekend. Hopefully we hear some good news this week.


Hear anything?


----------



## Com123

Any out here in supply chain?


----------



## killerA

462-4-Ever said:


> Hear anything?


Nope nothing


----------



## Ace24

Has anybody from the December interviews left yet?


----------



## killerA

Ace24 said:


> Has anybody from the December interviews left yet?


Only 1 person so far 50 something to go


----------



## Ace24

Wow! I was told end of May beginning of June. Would like to know how much in advance do they give you before you fly out.


----------



## killerA

Ace24 said:


> Wow! I was told end of May beginning of June. Would like to know how much in advance do they give you before you fly out.


You tell them when you want to leave and then you fly out the closest Friday to that date from what I've been told.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Ace24 said:


> Wow! I was told end of May beginning of June. Would like to know how much in advance do they give you before you fly out.


Any news by chance?, You'd think that with there being a huge need for manpower they'd have a faster process to get boots on the ground.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

I have heard nothing.


----------



## MC5Wes

462-4-Ever said:


> Any news by chance?, You'd think that with there being a huge need for manpower they'd have a faster process to get boots on the ground.


Better get ready for everything to take 10 times longer than it should. That's how they do things in the Middle East.


----------



## Com123

Hi any one heard back on sc?


----------



## ashburn

Com123 said:


> Hi any one heard back on sc?


Nil so far..


----------



## ME2014

This is the cost of working in middle east.
Half of a year gone with the win.
I interviewed on Jan.still waiting for the SC.


----------



## scrappydoo

Ramadan is fast approaching and nothing will get done then until after Eid. Kiss goodbye to June and July and August is just far too hot to do anything. 

Welcome to the Middle East!!!


----------



## ME2014

I sent many emails.the answer always no news.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

ME2014 said:


> I sent many emails.the answer always no news.


One would think they would know what was going on within their own company, when they have people saying 3-6 weeks when it should be 3-6 months makes it extremely difficult to prepare for the transition. The last I got told was they were doing everything they could to expedite it and should  have it within the next month.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Andy17

462-4-Ever said:


> One would think they would know what was going on within their own company, when they have people saying 3-6 weeks when it should be 3-6 months makes it extremely difficult to prepare for the transition. The last I got told was they were doing everything they could to expedite it and should  have it within the next month.:fingerscrossed:


 I may have said this before but you have to understand these people have no concept of forward planning, to them forward planning is "thats a good idea lets do it that way now" They will also tell you whatever they think you want to hear. Once the hook is in they just let things happen when it seems to be that all the boxes have been ticked. there are signs everywhere that sum it up " coming soon" an open meaningless phrase that means some time in the future but nobody knows when. if you think things are frustrating now then you will love the things you have to do to get residence visa's for your family that come with you. You will either learn to smile , say thankyou and then go and get whatever they tell you you need for each part of the process or you will tell them what we all want to and then get the next plane home


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Another week with no word almost done, (just had to vent) I know things move slow in the Middle East but Damn!!


----------



## killerA

462-4-Ever said:


> Another week with no word almost done, (just had to vent) I know things move slow in the Middle East but Damn!!


Yep the frustration is setting in😔


----------



## ME2014

Today i received my sc finally.


----------



## killerA

ME2014 said:


> Today i received my sc finally.


How long did it take you?


----------



## ME2014

On jan was the interview


----------



## ashburn

ME2014 said:


> On jan was the interview


Congrates man...
Does it comes with the visa as well...


----------



## 462-4-Ever

ME2014 said:


> On jan was the interview


Congrats, when did you submit all the required documents?


----------



## ME2014

Thanks
I hope for all receive thier SC next week.
I am local
I submit documents on April.


----------



## Moemawg

Congrats!!!!! How to see you there soon.


----------



## ME2014

Waiting is some thing bad.but once you receive the approval you will forget the pain of the pressure.


----------



## Machiavelyas

Hi everyone, i just got my contract signed by AMMROC and they told me that i will work on the Platform ATT5 as an EFCS Senior technician, if someone can provide me with some details about the job, the platform, where to find a house, etc... i will be thankful.
for the record i'm new here.


----------



## rlemuor29

ME2014 said:


> Thanks
> I hope for all receive thier SC next week.
> I am local
> I submit documents on April.


fingers crossed..


----------



## AH-Guy

Machiavelyas said:


> Hi everyone, i just got my contract signed by AMMROC and they told me that i will work on the Platform ATT5 as an EFCS Senior technician, if someone can provide me with some details about the job, the platform, where to find a house, etc... i will be thankful.
> for the record i'm new here.


Hello, first you must wait for your security clearance (3-6 months) :fingerscrossed: . I think att5 is a mirage 2000 platform. About the living , take a look in previous pages or in dubizz site. All you have to do now is waiting  , good luck


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Friend of mines clearance came through last Thursday. His documents were ready in mid April. One month after mine. Still no word here. There is no logic to it. Such is life.


----------



## Andy17

MalaIpsaNova said:


> Friend of mines clearance came through last Thursday. His documents were ready in mid April. One month after mine. Still no word here. There is no logic to it. Such is life.


some straws are long and some are short it just depends on the luck of the draw


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Well, I guess my turn has arrived. Was notified this morning that my clearance was approved.


----------



## Ace24

Congrats!!! Looks like things are starting to move along.


----------



## Machiavelyas

Thanks AH-Guy, it's helpful now that i know the project that i'll be working on, i would like also to know if grades can change, and how long it can take on average.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Congrats, how do you feel now? I spoke with HR via email and am hopeful mine will be in the batch they are expecting by the end of this week or beginning of next week.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Moemawg

462-4-Ever said:


> Congrats, how do you feel now? I spoke with HR via email and am hopeful mine will be in the batch they are expecting by the end of this week or beginning of next week.
> :fingerscrossed:


Really. Did they day how many are in a batch? I pray mine is in that batch.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

How do I feel? Well, I read it about three times. Then I looked around the room to make sure I was really awake. Then I read it a few more times. And slowly....very very slowly....it began to sink in. I have been trying to get over there for close to four years now. Still in shock. Hope to leave the states this Friday. Will know more in the morning.


----------



## nhumeric

My main problem, other than the wait, is that I cannot get ANYONE to answer any email for almost three months now. I have a few people that are already there and say I am still on the waiting for SC list, but no one from HR will even acknowledge that they are receiving my emails. I am getting seriously worried.


----------



## nhumeric

462-4-Ever said:


> Congrats, how do you feel now? I spoke with HR via email and am hopeful mine will be in the batch they are expecting by the end of this week or beginning of next week.
> :fingerscrossed:


How did you get someone from HR to answer you? I have been trying for almost three months to get a reply. Since they said:

"Please note your application went to the Security Department on February 26 and we will inform you accordingly upon receiving the approval"

I have not even gotten anyone to acknowledge receipt of any of the multiple emails I have sent them.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

It is official. I fly out of LAX Friday afternoon. I will be staying at Al Raha Beach Hotel. It looks like a really cool dig! Plan on posting here as time goes by to give you all any heads up on whatever.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

MalaIpsaNova said:


> It is official. I fly out of LAX Friday afternoon. I will be staying at Al Raha Beach Hotel. It looks like a really cool dig! Plan on posting here as time goes by to give you all any heads up on whatever.


Congrats again, hope to be there in the next couple of weeks. Let us all know how the process goes


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Moemawg said:


> Really. Did they day how many are in a batch? I pray mine is in that batch.


Unfortunately No, they are at the mercy of the UAE military HQ on how many get released. My docs were turned in 4 Apr to AMMROC security and all they know is that I'm in the second go thru for the UAE military HQ.


----------



## Andy17

MalaIpsaNova said:


> It is official. I fly out of LAX Friday afternoon. I will be staying at Al Raha Beach Hotel. It looks like a really cool dig! Plan on posting here as time goes by to give you all any heads up on whatever.


The Al Raha Beach hotel is a very nice place to stay excelent food nice bars and you get a choice of salt water or swimming pool for your swim. The service is great and they are there for you 24/7. You will probably not want to move out. Best of luck to you


----------



## scrappydoo

You will not be able to hire a car as a tourist as you will be in the visa application process so you will be pretty much stuck with waiting for official company transport to pick you up and take HQ to sort out your induction and visa application. You will have to rely on taxis if you want to get out and about outside official working hours. As you will only have 30 days paid in the hotel and *not a day later*, you need to get a move on with finding somewhere to live but again you can only sign a lease once you get your visa back.

Bring at least 24 passport photos with you (every man and his dog will want at least two from you every time), plenty of patience and a load of cash as you will burn through it pretty quickly and it make take a while for your first salary payment to be paid. Be aware that you have to pay a deposit for your accommodation and most landlords want payment for an apartment in one or two cheques (some will take four but not many). You can get an advance of salary from the company but again, you won't be able to get a bank account (and cheque book) until your visa is complete. 

Once ramadan starts, the country winds down massively and everything takes twice as long. If I were you, I would have delayed arrival until after Eid.


----------



## Andy17

scrappydoo said:


> You will not be able to hire a car as a tourist as you will be in the visa application process so you will be pretty much stuck with waiting for official company transport to pick you up and take HQ to sort out your induction and visa application. You will have to rely on taxis if you want to get out and about outside official working hours. As you will only have 30 days paid in the hotel and *not a day later*, you need to get a move on with finding somewhere to live but again you can only sign a lease once you get your visa back.
> 
> Bring at least 24 passport photos with you (every man and his dog will want at least two from you every time), plenty of patience and a load of cash as you will burn through it pretty quickly and it make take a while for your first salary payment to be paid. Be aware that you have to pay a deposit for your accommodation and most landlords want payment for an apartment in one or two cheques (some will take four but not many). You can get an advance of salary from the company but again, you won't be able to get a bank account (and cheque book) until your visa is complete.
> 
> Once ramadan starts, the country winds down massively and everything takes twice as long. If I were you, I would have delayed arrival until after Eid.


I am not sure you are correct about the car hire, our group were able to get cars as soon as we arrived providing one had a full UK driving licence alongside a valid international one. I feel sure there is an American equivilent as some of our group were American and were the first to get wheels. One thing is for sure once you get your residence visa you must get a UAE driving licence immediately to continue to drive.


----------



## scrappydoo

Andy17 said:


> I am not sure you are correct about the car hire, our group were able to get cars as soon as we arrived providing one had a full UK driving licence alongside a valid international one. I feel sure there is an American equivilent as some of our group were American and were the first to get wheels. One thing is for sure once you get your residence visa you must get a UAE driving licence immediately to continue to drive.



You are right, technically you can get a hire car as a tourist but I guess you will have to do this straight away on arrival. Once your passport goes off with the pink slip to have the visa inserted by immigration you are then without a passport and are neither a tourist nor a resident. Difficulties will only arise if you have an accident and are not able to produce a passport or valid Emirates ID to the Police.

And yes, you must get a UAE Driving Licence immediately - a friend of mine had an accident in a company-provided hire car. He had a residency visa but had 'forgotten' to get a UAE Driving Licence and thought he could just drive on his US Licence. He had an accident (with a local who hit his car - if you have an accident with a local, you probably will have the blame put on you even if you were not to blame) and because he didn't have a UAE Licence, was thrown in jail for a few days until his company sorted it out and paid bail etc.

Don't ever take a risk with ANYTHING here. If in doubt, don't do it. 99 times out of 100, you will be OK but if it goes wrong and the police get involved, you will find yourself in a whole world of pain.


----------



## mounir124

Hello guys,

I am also waiting for my SC. It has been 6 weeks todays since I have sent all the documents. It is difficult to wait without knowing nothing. I hope that I will have it before Ramadan...


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Moemawg said:


> Really. Did they day how many are in a batch? I pray mine is in that batch.


I gues we continue to wait, haven't heard anything today soI now wait till Sun. Oh Joy.


----------



## ashburn

Yup nothing yet so far...


----------



## Com123

I was advised to contact my recruiter by on boarding team...I have send many emails no response at all


----------



## ashburn

Com123 said:


> I was advised to contact my recruiter by on boarding team...I have send many emails no response at all


I had that once. It indicates that you had bug the on-boarding team too much, now they divert you to the recruiter team. Haha stay cool man.


----------



## rlemuor29

patience is a virtue.


----------



## rlemuor29

Com123 said:


> I was advised to contact my recruiter by on boarding team...I have send many emails no response at all


when did you submited all the requirements for the SC?


----------



## rlemuor29

mounir124 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am also waiting for my SC. It has been 6 weeks todays since I have sent all the documents. It is difficult to wait without knowing nothing. I hope that I will have it before Ramadan...


mine as well..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Com123

I submitted my documents on March first week


----------



## nhumeric

rlemuor29 said:


> when did you submited all the requirements for the SC?


I sent the originals in January and got then was old that as of Feb 01 they need a criminal background from my state. So I got that certified and sent it in March.


----------



## nhumeric

Com123 said:


> I was advised to contact my recruiter by on boarding team...I have send many emails no response at all


I don't have a recruiter. I went directly to the company and interviewed and signed the contract in November. But I have not been able to get ANY reply from anyone since March.


----------



## ashburn

nhumeric said:


> I don't have a recruiter. I went directly to the company and interviewed and signed the contract in November. But I have not been able to get ANY reply from anyone since March.


From what I know, the recruiter is the one who prepare your offer letter and get it approved. They all hr personnel, just in different sections.


----------



## nhumeric

ashburn said:


> From what I know, the recruiter is the one who prepare your offer letter and get it approved. They all hr personnel, just in different sections.


In any case, I still cannot get a reply or to any of my emails since march. And I have sent multiple emails to multiple people. Actually I sent an email requesting ANY info to every person i have ever had contact with.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Well, I made it. LAX to here took 16 hours. Was never so glad to get off of a plane. One cool thing about my trip was something my friend here set up. Check out https://www.pearlassist.com/en/ . He said it cost about $55. You get off the plane, and there is someone there waiting for you. You bypass ALL the lines through customs. They get you to your driver and bring you right to your hotel. If you have ever flown overseas, you know how long the customs lines can be. And by the time you get here, you want it all OVER WITH!! Just saying. Company put me in the Al Raha Beach Hotel. TOP OF THE LINE!! Irish pub right around the corner. Was told to walk down one hallway here, and it would take me right to the mall. But the room here is the best I have ever stayed in. Will post more as time goes by.


----------



## killerA

MalaIpsaNova said:


> Well, I made it. LAX to here took 16 hours. Was never so glad to get off of a plane. One cool thing about my trip was something my friend here set up. Check out https://www.pearlassist.com/en/ . He said it cost about $55. You get off the plane, and there is someone there waiting for you. You bypass ALL the lines through customs. They get you to your driver and bring you right to your hotel. If you have ever flown overseas, you know how long the customs lines can be. And by the time you get here, you want it all OVER WITH!! Just saying. Company put me in the Al Raha Beach Hotel. TOP OF THE LINE!! Irish pub right around the corner. Was told to walk down one hallway here, and it would take me right to the mall. But the room here is the best I have ever stayed in. Will post more as time goes by.


Thanks for the update. Was it a direct flight from LA with Emirate airlines?


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

killerA said:


> Thanks for the update. Was it a direct flight from LA with Emirate airlines?


Direct with Etihad airlines. Emirates flies to Dubai. Etihad to Abu Dhabi.


----------



## killerA

MalaIpsaNova said:


> Direct with Etihad airlines. Emirates flies to Dubai. Etihad to Abu Dhabi.


Thanks


----------



## ashburn

MalaIpsaNova said:


> Well, I made it. LAX to here took 16 hours. Was never so glad to get off of a plane. One cool thing about my trip was something my friend here set up. Check out https://www.pearlassist.com/en/ . He said it cost about $55. You get off the plane, and there is someone there waiting for you. You bypass ALL the lines through customs. They get you to your driver and bring you right to your hotel. If you have ever flown overseas, you know how long the customs lines can be. And by the time you get here, you want it all OVER WITH!! Just saying. Company put me in the Al Raha Beach Hotel. TOP OF THE LINE!! Irish pub right around the corner. Was told to walk down one hallway here, and it would take me right to the mall. But the room here is the best I have ever stayed in. Will post more as time goes by.


Thank you for the good info & the website.
Hope to hear more on the current situation over there.. have a good time.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

ashburn said:


> Thank you for the good info & the website.
> Hope to hear more on the current situation over there.. have a good time.


To tired to have a good time. Forgot how much jet lag sucks! LOL


----------



## killerA

MalaIpsaNova said:


> To tired to have a good time. Forgot how much jet lag sucks! LOL


Yes it does suck at least they didn't require you to come into work today or did they?


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

killerA said:


> Yes it does suck at least they didn't require you to come into work today or did they?


I have some medical thing to do today. Picking me up here at the hotel at 10:00AM. No idea how long it will take. Will let you know.


----------



## ashburn

MalaIpsaNova said:


> I have some medical thing to do today. Picking me up here at the hotel at 10:00AM. No idea how long it will take. Will let you know.


Did u manage to get a car rent?


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

ashburn said:


> Did u manage to get a car rent?


Have not even tried yet. Will look into that more soon. Was to wiped out to even think when I got here.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Day one. Was taken to a medical center for blood work, chest xray and a skin inspection. Now, when you get there, you might be a bit overwhelmed. It was FULL of people. First thing that came to mind was that we were going to be there for hours. We were in and out of there in less that 90 minutes. Seems that we were 'Fast Tracked'. Went to the head of the line a couple of times. Was back at the hotel by 1:00PM. That was it for today. Will see what happens tomorrow. 

Forgot about how bad jet lag sucks. Oh well, this to shall pass. Can't fight it...just go with it. Cheers!!


----------



## 462-4-Ever

462-4-Ever said:


> I gues we continue to wait, haven't heard anything today soI now wait till Sun. Oh Joy.


Attention to all, like me who are still waiting for their BC, HR told me today they received some more approved BCs in today but not mine. Congrats to those that received theirs.


----------



## Ace24

What is the number for HR?


----------



## ashburn

462-4-Ever said:


> Attention to all, like me who are still waiting for their BC, HR told me today they received some more approved BCs in today but not mine. Congrats to those that received theirs.


Congrates to those who got theirs. I have not yet.


----------



## rlemuor29

ashburn said:


> Congrates to those who got theirs. I have not yet.


mine as well.. Congratulations to all who got it..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

462-4-Ever said:


> Attention to all, like me who are still waiting for their BC, HR told me today they received some more approved BCs in today but not mine. Congrats to those that received theirs.


Orion HQ or Ammroc HQ? If it's Ammroc HQ can you shoot me over the number in a pm? thanks


----------



## rlemuor29

any news/update guys regarding SC?


----------



## mounir124

rlemuor29 said:


> any news/update guys regarding SC?


Nothing for me yet ! Congratulations for the others !


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Day 2. Bear with me. Still suffering from jet lag. Was classroom 'training'. Alot of it was the history of the UAE and Ammroc. In the afternoon, we signed contracts and applied for advances. That was a tricky part. It seems the advance would not be available till July 5th. Kind of a shocker. It seems it has been an issue before, and they are working on it.

Now, SC. I mentioned to the man that ALOT of people were waiting for their clearance. This is what he told me. 'We have NO control on how long it takes. That is completely the military. Not only that, if we request and update, they get VERY testy. They don't like to feel that they are answering to us.' Not the best news, but it is what it is. I know, not the best of news. Just passing on what I was told.

Drivers license. If you have the ability, you might want to get an international drivers license. Not mandatory, but it seems that it could be an issue depending who you plan on renting from. Just saying.

I ran into an old friend from my Saudi days, and we talked about renting an apartment. He advised NOT to rush into anything. 'You are going to go through some changes here. It will take about 90 days for the newness to wear off. Once that happens, then you will really know where you want to live'. I told him I was thinking about getting a extended stay hotel room till my probation was up. He highly recommended that move. Another guy who is processing in with me knows of just such a place. Will be checking it out this week.

That is about all I can think of at the moment. Again, jet lag has me punchy. Hits me at the same time everyday. Hopes this helps some.


----------



## killerA

MalaIpsaNova said:


> Day 2. Bear with me. Still suffering from jet lag. Was classroom 'training'. Alot of it was the history of the UAE and Ammroc. In the afternoon, we signed contracts and applied for advances. That was a tricky part. It seems the advance would not be available till July 5th. Kind of a shocker. It seems it has been an issue before, and they are working on it.
> 
> Now, SC. I mentioned to the man that ALOT of people were waiting for their clearance. This is what he told me. 'We have NO control on how long it takes. That is completely the military. Not only that, if we request and update, they get VERY testy. They don't like to feel that they are answering to us.' Not the best news, but it is what it is. I know, not the best of news. Just passing on what I was told.
> 
> Drivers license. If you have the ability, you might want to get an international drivers license. Not mandatory, but it seems that it could be an issue depending who you plan on renting from. Just saying.
> 
> I ran into an old friend from my Saudi days, and we talked about renting an apartment. He advised NOT to rush into anything. 'You are going to go through some changes here. It will take about 90 days for the newness to wear off. Once that happens, then you will really know where you want to live'. I told him I was thinking about getting a extended stay hotel room till my probation was up. He highly recommended that move. Another guy who is processing in with me knows of just such a place. Will be checking it out this week.
> 
> That is about all I can think of at the moment. Again, jet lag has me punchy. Hits me at the same time everyday. Hopes this helps some.


Thanks for the details they are really great. I just have a couple questions. 1.How long are they picking you up from the hotel and taking you to work for?2. What are people wearing during the orientation?


----------



## ashburn

MalaIpsaNova said:


> Day 2. Bear with me. Still suffering from jet lag. Was classroom 'training'. Alot of it was the history of the UAE and Ammroc. In the afternoon, we signed contracts and applied for advances. That was a tricky part. It seems the advance would not be available till July 5th. Kind of a shocker. It seems it has been an issue before, and they are working on it.
> 
> Now, SC. I mentioned to the man that ALOT of people were waiting for their clearance. This is what he told me. 'We have NO control on how long it takes. That is completely the military. Not only that, if we request and update, they get VERY testy. They don't like to feel that they are answering to us.' Not the best news, but it is what it is. I know, not the best of news. Just passing on what I was told.
> 
> Drivers license. If you have the ability, you might want to get an international drivers license. Not mandatory, but it seems that it could be an issue depending who you plan on renting from. Just saying.
> 
> I ran into an old friend from my Saudi days, and we talked about renting an apartment. He advised NOT to rush into anything. 'You are going to go through some changes here. It will take about 90 days for the newness to wear off. Once that happens, then you will really know where you want to live'. I told him I was thinking about getting a extended stay hotel room till my probation was up. He highly recommended that move. Another guy who is processing in with me knows of just such a place. Will be checking it out this week.
> 
> That is about all I can think of at the moment. Again, jet lag has me punchy. Hits me at the same time everyday. Hopes this helps some.


I had one more question. Once you being notify about the SC, how does the entry date to the uae being established? Do u propose a date... or it was from them.


----------



## Machiavelyas

I have a question for those who already work for AMMROC, is there a possibility to continue studies in paralelle with work ? and if an employee can get a new diploma, is that allows him to renegotiate the contract ?

i really need to be informed on this subject, i'll be thankful for your answers.
have a nice day all.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

killerA said:


> Thanks for the details they are really great. I just have a couple questions. 1.How long are they picking you up from the hotel and taking you to work for?2. What are people wearing during the orientation?


Only for the first week. I am wearing jeans and Tshirts.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

ashburn said:


> I had one more question. Once you being notify about the SC, how does the entry date to the uae being established? Do u propose a date... or it was from them.


They let me know the clearance was completed, and asked me when I wanted to leave. I said ASAP. They flew me out on the following Friday. They set it up so you get here Saturday night so you can start processing the next morning.


----------



## ashburn

MalaIpsaNova said:


> They let me know the clearance was completed, and asked me when I wanted to leave. I said ASAP. They flew me out on the following Friday. They set it up so you get here Saturday night so you can start processing the next morning.


Tqvm for the info...


----------



## killerA

MalaIpsaNova said:


> Only for the first week. I am wearing jeans and Tshirts.


Thanks again


----------



## Machiavelyas

I have a question for those who already work for AMMROC, is there a possibility to continue studies in paralelle with work ? and if an employee can get a new diploma, is that allows him to renegotiate the contract ?

i really need to be informed on this subject, i'll be thankful for your answers.
have a nice day all.


----------



## killerA

Machiavelyas said:


> I have a question for those who already work for AMMROC, is there a possibility to continue studies in paralelle with work ? and if an employee can get a new diploma, is that allows him to renegotiate the contract ?
> 
> i really need to be informed on this subject, i'll be thankful for your answers.
> have a nice day all.


Posting the same question within a few hours doesn't mean someone is going to answer it right away. If someone knows the answer they will respond the first time simma down.


----------



## Machiavelyas

killerA said:


> Posting the same question within a few hours doesn't mean someone is going to answer it right away. If someone knows the answer they will respond the first time simma down.


I don't think it bothered anyone, but thank you anyway


----------



## Kg3649

Machiavelyas said:


> I don't think it bothered anyone, but thank you anyway


I did not think your question hurt anyone. This is why it's a thread have a great day.....


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Cell Phones - Ammroc should send you a visa via email for you to print out and bring with you. You will need that to get a cell phone. I got the cheapest phone I could get at the mall that is attached to his hotel. The sim card was 55, phone 100 and prepaid card another 100. All came to 68USD. Some may not know that US cell phones will NOT work here, and vice versa. There are multi system phones out there, but you can look into that once you get here. The company will want you to get a phone asap. 

Passport Pictures - When the say bring alot, they are not lying. I brought 24 of them, and they are going fast. Cheapest place I could find to get them was Costco. Got 24 for around $30. Kinkos wanted $130. Forget that crap.

Make several copies of both your passport and visa. 

One more side note. No matter how frustrated you may get, do NOT get mad. Don't raise your voice. Don't get demanding. It is the culture here. It will get you NOTHING. If anything, it will set you back. Once you have the rep of being a 'happy' person, you may get more of what you need. If you complain, they don't want to hear it. Just how it is. There are lots of people here that are in the same boat we are. LISTEN to them. 

Time to get in the shower and then head down to my free buffet. Cheers!!


----------



## killerA

MalaIpsaNova said:


> Cell Phones - Ammroc should send you a visa via email for you to print out and bring with you. You will need that to get a cell phone. I got the cheapest phone I could get at the mall that is attached to his hotel. The sim card was 55, phone 100 and prepaid card another 100. All came to 68USD. Some may not know that US cell phones will NOT work here, and vice versa. There are multi system phones out there, but you can look into that once you get here. The company will want you to get a phone asap.
> 
> Passport Pictures - When the say bring alot, they are not lying. I brought 24 of them, and they are going fast. Cheapest place I could find to get them was Costco. Got 24 for around $30. Kinkos wanted $130. Forget that crap.
> 
> Make several copies of both your passport and visa.
> 
> One more side note. No matter how frustrated you may get, do NOT get mad. Don't raise your voice. Don't get demanding. It is the culture here. It will get you NOTHING. If anything, it will set you back. Once you have the rep of being a 'happy' person, you may get more of what you need. If you complain, they don't want to hear it. Just how it is. There are lots of people here that are in the same boat we are. LISTEN to them.
> 
> Time to get in the shower and then head down to my free buffet. Cheers!!


Man dude I owe you a million beers keep up the insightful information. However, a couple corrections on the phones as I work part time at a mobile carrier. Any GSM unlocked devices will work in the UAE as long as it has the proper frequencies. All Verizon phones sold in the last 2 years are globally unlocked and will work besides the LTE coverage. All AT&T and T-mobile phones are GSM so they will work no problem you just have to request to have your device unlocked before you leave. If you have Sprint then yes you are SOL. If anyone has any doubt just Google your device and match the frequences with DU or Etisalat.


----------



## Moemawg

killerA said:


> Man dude I owe you a million beers keep up the insightful information. However, a couple corrections on the phones as I work part time at a mobile carrier. Any GSM unlocked devices will work in the UAE as long as it has the proper frequencies. All Verizon phones sold in the last 2 years are globally unlocked and will work besides the LTE coverage. All AT&T and T-mobile phones are GSM so they will work no problem you just have to request to have your device unlocked before you leave. If you have Sprint then yes you are SOL. If anyone has any doubt just Google your device and match the frequences with DU or Etisalat.


That is true. I talked with att and they said my phone will work over there. But, all the info you are posting is great. It is helping me with preparing to go out there. Please keep it coming.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Day 3 - Was in and out of class in less than three hours. Off for today. Tomorrow I will be picked up just to go get my fingerprints done. Will be off for the rest of the day.

Small side note. Once you have been given your day of travel, you will be sent an itinerary of both your flight, and what hotel you will be staying in. I am staying in the Al Raha Beach Hotel. It is top of the line! They had a woman in the lobby the other day playing a harp! Where do you see that?! However, the wash clothes here SUCK!! Petty? Yeah...kinda...but sometimes it's just the little things that can make your day. Suggest you bring a couple of your own. Make sure they are not white. They make take them when they do your room. Now, I don't know about the other hotel you may be staying in. But I can tell you this one has a VERY cool feature. It is attached to a small mall that has a grocery store and a liquor store. The room has a fridge, but no microwave. It does come with an electric tea pot. You can stole over there and get food. There is also a food court. The hotel is SUPER expensive to eat in. Steak sandwich and a beer set me back 40USD. You can do the math.

That is all for the moment.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Food Delivery - Almost anyone you can think of will deliver food to you. Well, here is a really cool website: Food Delivery Abu Dhabi | Order Food Online | Abu Dhabi Restaurants | Talabat.com Go there, click on the area of town you are in, and it will give you a list of all the food places that deliver. You don't see this sh*t in Kansas! hehehe Bookmark it now so you have it later.


----------



## nhumeric

462-4-Ever said:


> Attention to all, like me who are still waiting for their BC, HR told me today they received some more approved BCs in today but not mine. Congrats to those that received theirs.


 If you could PM me with the HR number I would be grateful. Thank you for your time and effort.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Another little note about things here. I, like everyone here, got tired of waiting...wanted to know what was going on. My stuff went through, and I got here. Once HERE, my past days in Saudi caught up with me! If you have never been in the Middle East before, you can't appreciate how things work here. The vast majority of the labor force are NOT from here. This causes a bit of a communication problems from time to time. You have to get out of the mindset that things here are like in the states. Everything should be set up to go nice and smooth. IT IS NOT. You may send an email off to someone thinking that they will know who to ask to get the right answer because they have a system. NOPE. Is this intentional? Not at all. I found out in the class the other day that this country came to exist in the 70's. Before that, it was all camels and ****. Think about that. You grew up riding in a car with someone. Learned how to drive before you ever held a wheel. Not here. You have to be patient. Honestly...looking for email addresses to ask what is going on will not help you out one bit. I was actually offered a job before I left the states. Sent an email off to Ammroc asking if I should take it. I didn't want to take a job just to have to quit. They told me to take it. They had no idea when my SC would come through. Then people who applied for their SC after me got that email stating they may have to wait another 3-5 months. 'Well crap! I never got that! What about me?!' THEN, a guy I know, who had never been overseas (remember when they asked you that on your app), who got that same email, was contacted letting him know that his stuff was done, and when did he want to leave?! I, in turn emailed Ammroc asking what was up? Explained that he had put his paperwork in a month after me, and had then received an email stating that he may have to wait 3-5 months. Advised them that I had not received that email, and would like to know if that had any meaning. 'Is my SC done? Was I forgotten?' What you are about to read has been copied and pasted from the actual emails, word for word. It starts with the initial conversation asking what is going on. Like I said, I have learned that you have to be nice to get anywhere over here:

_Hey Miss Neera,

How are things in the UAE?

Just checking in to see if there are any new updates? Still very excited about heading over there. Looking forward to the next chapter of my life.

Hope you have a great day, and can't wait to be able to say HELLO!! _

This was the response I got. I was not from her:

_Grating,

Still in process till today._

I was lost. What did that mean?! Sent an email off asking what that was supposed to mean. Then I got an email from Alex letting me know the good news:

_Good Evening Steve,

Your Security clearance has been approved and your visa is in process.

Which day would you like to depart and from which Airport (code).

If you have any questions let me know!_

So, to make this little side note even longer, do your best to just chill. If you were sent a contract, you got the job. It is going to happen. Why do some get their SC before others? No way of telling. The company has no control over it, so messing with them won't speed things up. Trust me, they want you here! The second you get here, they start getting paid! Lets say the paperwork for you getting into the base or the airport is messed up, and you end up sitting in the hotel for a month.....you and the company BOTH get paid. THEY WANT YOU HERE!. If they could speed it up somehow, they would. 

Ok. I am done rambeling on about this. If you have more questions, send me a PM for my facebook page. Makes it easier. 

Keep the faith, Biotches!!


----------



## mounir124

Thank you for your post MalaIpsaNova !

I know you have read this a lot but I really wants this wait to be over ! Patience is the virtue...

Reading your post is like being with you in the process, enjoy your stay at the hotel ! Hope to see you soon !


----------



## 462-4-Ever

MalaIpsaNova said:


> Day 3 - Was in and out of class in less than three hours. Off for today. Tomorrow I will be picked up just to go get my fingerprints done. Will be off for the rest of the day.
> 
> Small side note. Once you have been given your day of travel, you will be sent an itinerary of both your flight, and what hotel you will be staying in. I am staying in the Al Raha Beach Hotel. It is top of the line! They had a woman in the lobby the other day playing a harp! Where do you see that?! However, the wash clothes here SUCK!! Petty? Yeah...kinda...but sometimes it's just the little things that can make your day. Suggest you bring a couple of your own. Make sure they are not white. They make take them when they do your room. Now, I don't know about the other hotel you may be staying in. But I can tell you this one has a VERY cool feature. It is attached to a small mall that has a grocery store and a liquor store. The room has a fridge, but no microwave. It does come with an electric tea pot. You can stole over there and get food. There is also a food court. The hotel is SUPER expensive to eat in. Steak sandwich and a beer set me back 40USD. You can do the math.
> 
> That is all for the moment.


Keep the info flowing, Brother!! Enjoy your free time.


----------



## rlemuor29

enjoy your stay there and thanks for the info.. its really lifted our faith and patience. for those who still waiting (including me) for their turn... just hang-on there! fingers-crossed..


----------



## nhumeric

My question is, if someone gets there in the next few weeks, will anything get accomplished? Ramadan starts on the 27th of June and from what I remember, NOTHING gets done during the month of Ramadan. I want to get there as soon as possible, but the company only covers the bill for so many days. If nothing is getting accomplished during the holiday then I do not want to be stuck trying to find a place and get moved in when the whole country is basically not functioning. "Inshallah" is bad enough during the rest of the year, I don't even want to think of it during Ramadan. But I will still hope.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

nhumeric said:


> My question is, if someone gets there in the next few weeks, will anything get accomplished? Ramadan starts on the 27th of June and from what I remember, NOTHING gets done during the month of Ramadan. I want to get there as soon as possible, but the company only covers the bill for so many days. If nothing is getting accomplished during the holiday then I do not want to be stuck trying to find a place and get moved in when the whole country is basically not functioning. "Inshallah" is bad enough during the rest of the year, I don't even want to think of it during Ramadan. But I will still hope.


Honestly, that may be a hard one to answer. I can ask today, but alot of times here, you believe what you see. I do know there are more inbounds due here next week. I will ask some people I know here and see what kind of reaction I get. You can always ask to get here right after the holiday.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

Day 4 - My fingerprints were taken. That was all.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

nhumeric said:


> My question is, if someone gets there in the next few weeks, will anything get accomplished? Ramadan starts on the 27th of June and from what I remember, NOTHING gets done during the month of Ramadan. I want to get there as soon as possible, but the company only covers the bill for so many days. If nothing is getting accomplished during the holiday then I do not want to be stuck trying to find a place and get moved in when the whole country is basically not functioning. "Inshallah" is bad enough during the rest of the year, I don't even want to think of it during Ramadan. But I will still hope.


I was told today that things do not stop. Slow down, yes. But they do press on with things.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan

So for the photos do they need 1x1 or 2x2


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

2x2. Typical passport pics.


----------



## nhumeric

MalaIpsaNova said:


> 2x2. Typical passport pics.



I have my photos, now all I need is the phone call...


----------



## slayerz12

Maybe one day...


----------



## rlemuor29

any update for SC anyone?


----------



## mounir124

rlemuor29 said:


> any update for SC anyone?


Unfortunatly not yet...


----------



## rlemuor29

oh man this is the last week before ramadan..


----------



## nhumeric

rlemuor29 said:


> oh man this is the last week before ramadan..


Yes, I have resigned myself that it will now be August before anything can happen. Ramadan ends on July 28 so August will pretty much be the earliest.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

nhumeric said:


> Yes, I have resigned myself that it will now be August before anything can happen. Ramadan ends on July 28 so August will pretty much be the earliest.


I wouldn't get that down, remember things don't stop during Ramadan. I got a feeling we'll here of SC approvals this week and next


----------



## killerA

462-4-Ever said:


> I wouldn't get that down, remember things don't stop during Ramadan. I got a feeling we'll here of SC approvals this week and next


 same thing I am hoping as tomorrow will be 7 weeks since my police check was finished and sent.


----------



## rlemuor29

killerA said:


> same thing I am hoping as tomorrow will be 7 weeks since my police check was finished and sent.


same thing here.. i guess all we can do still hope and pray.. inshallah we'll get there..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashburn

nhumeric said:


> Yes, I have resigned myself that it will now be August before anything can happen. Ramadan ends on July 28 so August will pretty much be the earliest.


No news yet - same here. As for me i have to give 2 months notice to the current employer... still long way to go.. haha.


----------



## ashburn

MalaIpsaNova said:


> 2x2. Typical passport pics.


Any updates regarding the Ammroc task for the new induction...


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

ashburn said:


> Any updates regarding the Ammroc task for the new induction...


Got done with all the orientation yesterday. Another Yank and myself were told our ID's were not ready. Told to go to the hotel and wait for a call. Would take at least a couple days. Easy money!! Jet lag is about gone...time to explore!


----------



## ashburn

MalaIpsaNova said:


> Got done with all the orientation yesterday. Another Yank and myself were told our ID's were not ready. Told to go to the hotel and wait for a call. Would take at least a couple days. Easy money!! Jet lag is about gone...time to explore!


Wow, that's something nice & releasing... I would thouht that they might have located you to the aporopriate platform once orientation completed. Maybe coz the id is pending...


----------



## nhumeric

462-4-Ever said:


> I wouldn't get that down, remember things don't stop during Ramadan. I got a feeling we'll here of SC approvals this week and next



Not as much DOWN as figuring on no-go during Ramadan. But I will still hope... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nhumeric

killerA said:


> same thing I am hoping as tomorrow will be 7 weeks since my police check was finished and sent.


Good luck, it has been over 12 weeks since they received my police report.


----------



## slayerz12

nhumeric said:


> Good luck, it has been over 12 weeks since they received my police report.


Jesus, well then I guess 7 weeks isn't that bad.....


----------



## ashburn

slayerz12 said:


> Jesus, well then I guess 7 weeks isn't that bad.....


yea man... I am 7 months... and counting...


----------



## rlemuor29

ashburn said:


> yea man... I am 7 months... and counting...


OMG! 7 months!! since when? you signed the offer or submitted your police report?


----------



## ashburn

rlemuor29 said:


> OMG! 7 months!! since when? you signed the offer or submitted your police report?


Since 27 Nov last year, the email from Neera saying my SC was submitted.


----------



## ashburn

I had a friend, previously being offered the same post with Ammroc, he waited till a year, at last the SC was approved, but then he turn it off.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

*Ray of HOPE for SC*

All just got this email from an HR guy in UAE "We were informed Thursday supposedly all SC were approved and they are drafting a list. However this is not guaranteed as I have not received the list yet and do not believe until I get the information myself." Hopefully this week will be it for those of us waiting.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## slayerz12

462-4-Ever said:


> All just got this email from an HR guy in UAE "We were informed Thursday supposedly all SC were approved and they are drafting a list. However this is not guaranteed as I have not received the list yet and do not believe until I get the information myself." Hopefully this week will be it for those of us waiting.:fingerscrossed:


Good news is that I have finally received mine today. Requesting a departure date of this Friday. Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

slayerz12 said:


> Good news is that I have finally received mine today. Requesting a departure date of this Friday. Hopefully all goes well.


Congrats, hope to be there soon myself. Keep us all posted.


----------



## ashburn

slayerz12 said:


> Good news is that I have finally received mine today. Requesting a departure date of this Friday. Hopefully all goes well.


Congrates man...m


----------



## slayerz12

Yes hopefully it's good news for everyone else too


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

462-4-Ever said:


> All just got this email from an HR guy in UAE "We were informed Thursday supposedly all SC were approved and they are drafting a list. However this is not guaranteed as I have not received the list yet and do not believe until I get the information myself." Hopefully this week will be it for those of us waiting.:fingerscrossed:


And that is how it works here. HR here has to go by what the military tells them. But HR here ALSO has to take that with a grain of salt. They are NOT trying to be misleading. They are going by what they have in hand. It is kinda like 'Borrowing from Peter to pay Paul'. They hear Peter to tell Paul. We are Paul. It will happen. Just wait. Have kinda said this before, but will kinda say it again. Before I got my notice, I asked them how long they would hold a position for me. I was between jobs, and really didn’t want to start a new job just to have to quit. I was told that they would hold a position for 30 days. Why that amount? Because there were people who were overseas who were required to give a 30 day notice before they could leave. Well, that kind of locks in the 30 day rule. You can wait 30 days. Now, that being said. I know someone who had their SC completed, but requested he get there not till September. Ammroc offered the beginning of August, which he accepted. But that falls in line with the holidays here. Again…they want you here. They make money off of us. I am sitting here in a five star hotel with nothing to do but drink beer and check out the locals….life is good. PM me if you want more info. Chill Biotches!!


----------



## Ace24

Got my SC also hope to depart Friday!


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Wat is the time stamp on the email and who sent it?


----------



## killerA

MalaIpsaNova said:


> And that is how it works here. HR here has to go by what the military tells them. But HR here ALSO has to take that with a grain of salt. They are NOT trying to be misleading. They are going by what they have in hand. It is kinda like 'Borrowing from Peter to pay Paul'. They hear Peter to tell Paul. We are Paul. It will happen. Just wait. Have kinda said this before, but will kinda say it again. Before I got my notice, I asked them how long they would hold a position for me. I was between jobs, and really didn&#146;t want to start a new job just to have to quit. I was told that they would hold a position for 30 days. Why that amount? Because there were people who were overseas who were required to give a 30 day notice before they could leave. Well, that kind of locks in the 30 day rule. You can wait 30 days. Now, that being said. I know someone who had their SC completed, but requested he get there not till September. Ammroc offered the beginning of August, which he accepted. But that falls in line with the holidays here. Again&#133;they want you here. They make money off of us. I am sitting here in a five star hotel with nothing to do but drink beer and check out the locals&#133;.life is good. PM me if you want more info. Chill Biotches!!


Sounds like the good life just got my clearance leaving next Friday. Catch you on the flip side


----------



## Ace24

Monday 516 am.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Ace24 said:


> Monday 516 am.


Was it from ALEX or NEERA?


----------



## Ace24

It was from Orion!


----------



## mounir124

Very happy for all of you guys ! Don't forget us ! It has been 7 weeks since my police report was "Received will apply in Sunday morning ." as the recruiter said. Fingers crossed...


----------



## ashburn

Congratulation for all who receive the SC... all the best for you guys... !


----------



## rlemuor29

congrats and happy for all those who got it already! still hoping for us those not yet receive.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nhumeric

Ace24 said:


> It was from Orion!


And what about those of us that did not go through Orion? Some of us went straight through AMMROC. Still hoping for the best.


----------



## rlemuor29

nhumeric said:


> And what about those of us that did not go through Orion? Some of us went straight through AMMROC. Still hoping for the best.


let's just keep our faith and be patient we'll get there. myself went straight to AMMROC as well. still hoping though..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Got mine this morning, hopefully all will recieve notification today or tommorrow. They have the list of approved SCs


----------



## killerA

462-4-Ever said:


> Got mine this morning, hopefully all will recieve notification today or tommorrow. They have the list of approved SCs


Hot Damn man you been around forever I know it feels good. See you there next month.


----------



## mounir124

462-4-Ever said:


> Got mine this morning, hopefully all will recieve notification today or tommorrow. They have the list of approved SCs


AMMROC have the list of SCs ? Do you think they will also communicate tomorrow ?


----------



## nhumeric

mounir124 said:


> AMMROC have the list of SCs ? Do you think they will also communicate tomorrow ?


I seriously hope so. I would like some news, any news.


----------



## rlemuor29

nhumeric said:


> I seriously hope so. I would like some news, any news.


i've email them last day but same thing:

_Dear Roumel,

Your SC is still in process. We will let you know as soon as we have a feedback._

still hoping all for the best! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nhumeric

rlemuor29 said:


> i've email them last day but same thing:
> 
> _Dear Roumel,
> 
> Your SC is still in process. We will let you know as soon as we have a feedback._
> 
> still hoping all for the best! :fingerscrossed:


I cant even get that much. I have not heard from ANYONE in HR in over three months, not even a reply saying this much. I do get autoreply saying the people I am trying to contact are out of the office until such and such day. And when I try after that date, still no reply. However when I talk to friends I know are over there, they say HR says I am in the system and it will only be a little longer. We will have to see in the next week or so. Fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nhumeric

The last one was went something like this,

I sent "Checking in to see how the process is going. I have not heard from you since March 23. Any info would be appreciated. Thank you for your time and effort."

and I got this reply;

"I will be currently on leave from 05 - 19 June 2014. For any inquiries kindly send your email to [email protected].;

and then.

"Delivery has failed to these recipients or groups:

[email protected]
Your message can't be delivered because delivery to this address is restricted."


Anyone getting replies from HR at AMMROC?


----------



## rlemuor29

nhumeric said:


> The last one was went something like this,
> 
> I sent "Checking in to see how the process is going. I have not heard from you since March 23. Any info would be appreciated. Thank you for your time and effort."
> 
> and I got this reply;
> 
> "I will be currently on leave from 05 - 19 June 2014. For any inquiries kindly send your email to [email protected].;
> 
> and then.
> 
> "Delivery has failed to these recipients or groups:
> 
> [email protected]
> Your message can't be delivered because delivery to this address is restricted."
> 
> 
> Anyone getting replies from HR at AMMROC?


i have last day. i stated their reply in my last post. my thought is that "[email protected]" is only for their internal server/LAN or something.
let's just hang-on and hope we'll get there soon..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 462-4-Ever

nhumeric said:


> The last one was went something like this,
> 
> I sent "Checking in to see how the process is going. I have not heard from you since March 23. Any info would be appreciated. Thank you for your time and effort."
> 
> and I got this reply;
> 
> "I will be currently on leave from 05 - 19 June 2014. For any inquiries kindly send your email to [email protected].;
> 
> and then.
> 
> "Delivery has failed to these recipients or groups:
> 
> [email protected]
> Your message can't be delivered because delivery to this address is restricted."
> 
> 
> Anyone getting replies from HR at AMMROC?


Call 011 971 (50) 273 6125, they should be able to help (HR rep)


----------



## nhumeric

462-4-Ever said:


> Call 011 971 (50) 273 6125, they should be able to help (HR rep)


Thank you


----------



## 462-4-Ever

Sweet, fly out next Thursday (3 Jul) just need to adjust/change the hotel reservation to relfect the family staying with me.


----------



## nhumeric

462-4-Ever said:


> Sweet, fly out next Thursday (3 Jul) just need to adjust/change the hotel reservation to relfect the family staying with me.


Congratulations. I am jealous. Still no word on mine. Keep the place warm for me.
And keep us informed of the situation.


----------



## killerA

462-4-Ever said:


> Sweet, fly out next Thursday (3 Jul) just need to adjust/change the hotel reservation to relfect the family staying with me.


Weird your flying out on a Thursday I thought people only left on Fridays. Where are you flying from?


----------



## Jwill

killerA said:


> Sounds like the good life just got my clearance leaving next Friday. Catch you on the flip side


Awesome. Congrats everyone. I'm starting to get somewhat optimistic now. Hopefully I'll arrive by August.


----------



## Jwill

Thanks everyone for all the good info. Please continue posting any information you deem worthy. It's truly an invaluable resource to us back stateside and elsewhere. Hopefully I'll see y'all over there soon. Congratulations and thanks again.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

killera said:


> weird your flying out on a thursday i thought people only left on fridays. Where are you flying from?


lax


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

462-4-Ever said:


> lax


Get there three hours early. That airline has the worst, slowest check in I have ever seen.


----------



## nhumeric

462-4-Ever said:


> lax


If you get the chance, let me know what the weight limits for luggage are.


----------



## MalaIpsaNova

462-4-Ever said:


> lax


Actually, the airline is not the problem. I think there were only two other Americans on the flight, and the flight was full!! There were large families who did not have the right documents. Slows everything waaaaaaaayyy down.


----------



## 462-4-Ever

nhumeric said:


> If you get the chance, let me know what the weight limits for luggage are.


2pcs 23kg (50lbs) ea, 1 carry on 8kg 18lbs


----------



## nhumeric

462-4-Ever said:


> 2pcs 23kg (50lbs) ea, 1 carry on 8kg 18lbs


Thank you.


----------



## welsh1

Hello, everyone just joined this group and have also been waiting around 6 weeks for SC clearance did get a reply today from Ammroc stating that SC clearance is out of there hands and they will be in contact as soon as they receive anything.
I can only imagine that nothing will get done now till after Ramadan so i guess its all a waiting game from here in.


----------



## Mariner7

Hi welsh1,
Get yourself ready for a long wait. My security clearance was submitted to the military from AMMROC 15+ weeks ago. New guidlines have made this process very very slow.
Been told by my recruiter that they have started to get regular lists of completed SC's from the military so fingers crossed for everyone.
Good news is it does not stop during Ramadam, everything carries on but just a little slower because of peoples holidays. 
Good luck.


----------



## welsh1

Yes one of my friends told me that he waited four and a half months to get his boots on the ground, so i was thinking around September to Octoberish, not to bad as iv kept my job, it will help put some cash in the bank so i wont have to worry looking after my self when i finally arrive.


----------



## nhumeric

Mariner7 said:


> Hi welsh1,
> Get yourself ready for a long wait. My security clearance was submitted to the military from AMMROC 15+ weeks ago. New guidlines have made this process very very slow.
> Been told by my recruiter that they have started to get regular lists of completed SC's from the military so fingers crossed for everyone.
> Good news is it does not stop during Ramadam, everything carries on but just a little slower because of peoples holidays.
> Good luck.


My problem is that I did not go through a recruiter. I went directly through AMMROC. And now I cannot get even a simple reply from them saying that they are are at least receiving my emails. And when I call, no one answers. However, I have friends that are there on site and say that HR tells them it should be soon for me. I just REALLY wish I could at least get someone from HR to acknowledge they are receiving my emails.


----------



## rlemuor29

nhumeric said:


> My problem is that I did not go through a recruiter. I went directly through AMMROC. And now I cannot get even a simple reply from them saying that they are are at least receiving my emails. And when I call, no one answers. However, I have friends that are there on site and say that HR tells them it should be soon for me. I just REALLY wish I could at least get someone from HR to acknowledge they are receiving my emails.


did you try this no. (+971 (2) 508 7434) also know the time zone from there. hope it'll help. cheers!


----------



## welsh1

nhumeric said:


> My problem is that I did not go through a recruiter. I went directly through AMMROC. And now I cannot get even a simple reply from them saying that they are are at least receiving my emails. And when I call, no one answers. However, I have friends that are there on site and say that HR tells them it should be soon for me. I just REALLY wish I could at least get someone from HR to acknowledge they are receiving my emails.



I have gone direct and i get a reply simply saying it is in the hands of the Government and they will get in touch when they obtain the SC clearance back...


----------



## ashburn

welsh1 said:


> I have gone direct and i get a reply simply saying it is in the hands of the Government and they will get in touch when they obtain the SC clearance back...


Hi Welsh,
Welcome to the waiting game. 
Which platform you shall be attached on?


----------



## welsh1

ashburn said:


> Hi Welsh,
> Welcome to the waiting game.
> Which platform you shall be attached on?





C-17..

Yes the waiting game has begun .

Thanks for the welcome..


----------



## Mariner7

A friend of mine has just received their contract and they are now in the security clearance process. The recruiter has advised it now takes between 1 month and 6 months. 
I'm on 16 weeks so I guess another 10 weeks to go for me. What a nightmare.
How long have you all been waiting on here for your SC clearance?


----------



## slayerz12

Well this is the second time up since they decided to need the police report. 1 month the first time and now 9 weeks waiting on the second.


----------



## welsh1

Iv had my SC in process about 7-8weeks signed the contract about 10 weeks so im hoping i get away around Septemberish..


----------



## slayerz12

I started this process in Dec-Jan time frame. So yeah


----------



## Rocky84

Hi Guys,

I have been reading this blog for last few days and appreciate how genuine the comments are.
I have been offered a job in AMMROC in line maintenance of Airbus A330 but I am unable to find any link in the Internet which says ammroc is maintaining A330 too.

Can any one tell me whether Ammroc maintain A330 and what kind of check they perform on that?


----------



## Crew dawg

I originally accepted offer in June 2012. Finally arrived in UAE December 2012! As I tell all newbies to AMMROC, please read entire thread on AMMROC, very informative and some interesting exchanges, to say the least!


----------



## Z-A-K

Rocky84 said:


> Hi Guys, I have been reading this blog for last few days and appreciate how genuine the comments are. I have been offered a job in AMMROC in line maintenance of Airbus A330 but I am unable to find any link in the Internet which says ammroc is maintaining A330 too. Can any one tell me whether Ammroc maintain A330 and what kind of check they perform on that?


Hi Rocky, 
AMMROC maintains UAE Airforce A-330 MRTT (Multi Role Tanker Transport). I too have been offered Maintenance job on the same platform. It's been 15 weeks since my documents got submitted. Am still waiting for security clearance to be done . It's really frustrating how long this clearance lasts. You really are given no time frame. I just hope it gets done soon now.

By the way ..... Have you taken the offer?


----------



## prashants

Hi
I am Prashant from india .
I submitted my sc papers in march last week but yet no reply

can any one help


----------



## prashants

I got mail from Kuwaisa (HR) stating that ur sc has arrived and i can join anytime. After sometime i got mail it was a mistake. I doubt coz they have received list of clearances and purposely delaying it.


----------



## Mariner7

prashants said:


> I got mail from Kuwaisa (HR) stating that ur sc has arrived and i can join anytime. After sometime i got mail it was a mistake. I doubt coz they have received list of clearances and purposely delaying it.


Where have you got this information from. People are staring to get there SC's through. Why would they be delaying it when they ate desperate for people to start.


----------



## killerA

prashants said:


> I got mail from Kuwaisa (HR) stating that ur sc has arrived and i can join anytime. After sometime i got mail it was a mistake. I doubt coz they have received list of clearances and purposely delaying it.


Been here a few weeks. Gotta love when idiots who don't know what they are talking about say stuff. AMMROC losses money everyday your not here. So they want you here as soon as possible. They get paid the day you arrive, everyday your not here they get fined for not having enough ppl.


----------



## Mariner7

killerA said:


> Been here a few weeks. Gotta love when idiots who don't know what they are talking about say stuff. AMMROC losses money everyday your not here. So they want you here as soon as possible. They get paid the day you arrive, everyday your not here they get fined for not having enough ppl.


I agree. Using their frustrations to make up stories to make everyone feel worse than they already do with the waiting. We are all waiting but we know we are wanted.


----------



## prashants

I agree with u guys. But its frustation. Need to have patience.


----------



## killerA

prashants said:


> I agree with u guys. But its frustation. Need to have patience.


Man so you agree that your a idiot and don't know what your talking about? Never had someone take that so well. Maybe google translate isn't working correctly for you.


----------



## prashants

sorry for u bro....but an idiot feels that everyone is idiot apart from him......reading all the threads about ammroc i jus thought that are delaying arrival....u are there so u know that they are losing money every day for not having us..........u tuk it the other way round....cnt help it...........
f.


----------



## prashants

chuk it off man......no point in fighting. Fingers crossed till i get clearance


----------



## AH-Guy

Hello *PRASHANTS* , I think the mistake is that your SC is not already done.


----------



## slayerz12

Prashants, 
About a month ago I also received an email stating that my security clearance was completed. I later found out that they confused me with someone else. Yes the process is long, but eventually it will work out.


----------



## AH-Guy

Hello guys, yesterday, i had a call from someone who s already working for ammroc for years and he told me that they are pressing on , in order to make the process shorter than it was before. So hope me and you all get there ASAP. 
PS: he have waited one year to put his feet on UAE.


----------



## mirtahniat

*security clearance*

Hi all...
I submitted my docs on 20 April 2014 and still waiting. The HR team replies that it is under process. Any idea how long it may take as my case is direct with ammoc and also are there any cases here that got rejected?. What do they do in this process, do they approach home country for any verifications. Coz it is taking a real long time.


----------



## AD_Insh'Allah

For your information, my husband submitted his documents at the end of January initially, then had to provide the extra Police check document late February. He received his security clearance by email a couple of days ago. 
Due to Ramadan, working hours for both the processing of SC's and also Ammroc HR are reduced, but they are obviously still coming through.
Hope everyone else on this informative forum has news soon!


----------



## 462-4-Ever

mirtahniat said:


> Hi all...
> I submitted my docs on 20 April 2014 and still waiting. The HR team replies that it is under process. Any idea how long it may take as my case is direct with ammoc and also are there any cases here that got rejected?. What do they do in this process, do they approach home country for any verifications. Coz it is taking a real long time.


Relax, your submittal date is about 3 weeks after mine and I got my SC 3 weeks ago, your close, I'd say within 2 weeks of being notified of approval:fingerscrossed: I've been in UAE 2 weeks now, things are slow but still moving.


----------



## nhumeric

AD_Insh'Allah said:


> For your information, my husband submitted his documents at the end of January initially, then had to provide the extra Police check document late February. He received his security clearance by email a couple of days ago.
> Due to Ramadan, working hours for both the processing of SC's and also Ammroc HR are reduced, but they are obviously still coming through.
> Hope everyone else on this informative forum has news soon!


As I submitted mine at the beginning of January and February respectfully, I am hoping to receive an email for myself very soon.


----------



## awhittamore

*New!*

Hey everyone, new to the forum and the expat game. I'm still Active Duty military but I am separating later this year in November, but just accepted my contract for the C-17 platform today, working through Orion. I've been reading through the forum for the past few weeks and found some great info. Thanks to everyone over there now and those currently in the process of waiting, it's been really helpful!

Just wanted to probe though and see who all out there is on C-17s there and wouldn't mind talking to me. But I'm just starting the process, so guess I'm joining the family, lol. Nice to meet you all, hopefully sometime soon I can put some faces to names!


----------



## awhittamore

*Quick Posts*

Sorry for spam, but no PM function without 5 posts? I don't have anything to post about yet!


----------



## awhittamore

*3*

Sorry for spam, but no PM function without 5 posts? I don't have anything to post about yet!


----------



## awhittamore

*4*

Sorry for spam, but no PM function without 5 posts? I don't have anything to post about yet!


----------



## awhittamore

*5!*

Sorry again. New and everyone is already annoyed with me. Haha


----------



## beazy1

Hello. I have reviewed this thread extensively. Will be heading to AD with Ammroc through Orion whenever security clearance comes through. My total salary is on the low side (80k usd/yr total)The only reason I will go is to save money and from everything I have read, even if you lived on bread and water, it's not that easy. Couple things haven't really been touched on as my eyes crossed reading all these informative posts; I am a 34 year old single male...

1.) Can you get a roommate (do landlords allow this?)
2.) Are there people looking for roomates within Ammroc?
3.) Can I rent a cheap room even if I know it will be like Rambo in the woods style? (I notice a lot of ads on dubizzle say Filipino or Indian only)

Just can't see myself paying 30k usd/yr for a 1 bed apt/flat on the lower end of the salary scale especially if the main goal is to save money. This knowledge will be the final push to make a semi calculated decision to go or not. Your candor and any information is greatly appreciated.

Be well. (I apologize if I posted in the wrong thread or interrupted anyone. It was not my intention. Just couldn't find any info on this topic.)


----------



## Johns73

Hay Beazy1 

I am in the same situation I was told that I will be going with one other person to AMMROC from the US when I start inprocessing. I too will be going to AMMROC but I will be leaving in Aug. I am maybe looking at a roomate and as well but just a matter of the situation I too would like to save money as well Rambo style. Because I have read alot of bad stuff about AMMROC on here and dont know about the situation we are going into may need a fast exit plan.


----------



## beazy1

Johns73, I'm still waiting on my security clearance and was told it would take one month so that will be the end of July. Who knows when it will actually come through. Just trying to figure out how the housing allowance works. Does ammroc need proof, such as utility bills, lease agreements, before they give you your allowance? Or do you get your allowance as well as salary every month no matter what? It's good to know there is someone treading water as well and possibly looking for a roommate. I hear you about the exit plan, Can't be prepared enough.


----------



## slayerz12

Beazy1,
Unless you have tickets in hand I wouldn't count on that one month thing for the security clearance. I was told it would take about a week or so and that was 11 weeks ago. You are at the mercy of the government when it comes to the clearance as AMMROC has no say in it. God speed...


----------



## Johns73

beazy1 and Slayer12 sorry to hear that yours took so long mine took about 3-4 weeks once I turned in all my paperwork. I know that they are going through Ramadan right now and it won’t end until 28 July so that maybe why things are moving so slow for you. I was told that housing allowance was paid every month included in your salary, again what I was told when I asked the HR people, also it’s in my contact that way. Now my understanding is that if you get a settling allowance that is only paid once and is after your 3 months period. I was also told that AMMROC doesn’t require proof that you paid bills (utility, water, etc..) however I am not there to know the whole truth on this matter.


----------



## beazy1

Thanks for the info Johns73. I think the key is to get a roommate asap. I have read a lot of previous posts saying that it is not uncommon to go 5k-10k in debt during the settling in process. I have emailed a lot of ads on dubizzle inquiring about rooms but have not received any response. Perhaps they only reply if you have a UAE phone number, which I don't.


----------



## beazy1

Slayerz12, I hear you. From everything I have read, getting plane tickets is like winning the lottery. I guess 11 weeks is not too bad compared to some others I have seen, plus if you consider Ramadan, it's probably around the corner.


----------



## slayerz12

No 11 weeks isn't that bad if you look at some peoples situations. As far as the rent thing, there are places that aren't that bad for a 2 bedroom or a 3 bedroom.


----------



## Johns73

Slayerz12 and beazy1 yea getting a roommate can be a good idea if the situation is good for both parties. I have had bad roommates in the past and not my first choice. I hope I dont have to go into that much debt just to get settled. Yea the apartment wont contact you back unless you have a UAE phone #. I have had a few email me back but they all say the same thing wait until I get in the UAE before they will do anything.


----------



## Stevesolar

*IMPORTANT*

A note to posters on this thread.
Recently we have seen a number of posts on here that contravene board rules - especially Rule 13.
Here is rule 13:-
The ExpatForum.com forum is not pre-moderated. The ExpatForum.com forum is intended to facilitate communication between registered ExpatForum.com users and the views expressed do not necessarily reflect those of the owners. The posting of defamatory or otherwise illegal comment or material, contravenes our forum policy is not allowed. Although ExpatForum.com is not responsible for comments included in this area, it reserves the right to review postings and delete them if they are not appropriate and your right to access the ExpatForum.com forum may be revoked. Members should also be aware that such activities may subject them to civil actions or criminal penalties.

This is important in UAE - as you can get in real trouble for naming and shaming companies & individuals.
If naming and shaming continues on this thread - it will have to be closed - which would be a shame, as it contains so much useful information.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rlemuor29

Stevesolar said:


> *IMPORTANT*
> 
> A note to posters on this thread.
> Recently we have seen a number of posts on here that contravene board rules - especially Rule 13.
> Here is rule 13:-
> The ExpatForum.com forum is not pre-moderated. The ExpatForum.com forum is intended to facilitate communication between registered ExpatForum.com users and the views expressed do not necessarily reflect those of the owners. The posting of defamatory or otherwise illegal comment or material, contravenes our forum policy is not allowed. Although ExpatForum.com is not responsible for comments included in this area, it reserves the right to review postings and delete them if they are not appropriate and your right to access the ExpatForum.com forum may be revoked. Members should also be aware that such activities may subject them to civil actions or criminal penalties.
> 
> This is important in UAE - as you can get in real trouble for naming and shaming companies & individuals.
> If naming and shaming continues on this thread - it will have to be closed - which would be a shame, as it contains so much useful information.
> Cheers
> Steve


sometimes people really don't get it.. this thread is very useful and informative specially to those who are waiting to get their boots on the ground and needs facts whatsoever. bad thing is some just take advantage on it.


----------



## rlemuor29

hear anything yet? anyone? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rocky84

Hi Guys
I am new to the expat forum.I have been given offer an offer in Ammroc in A330 maintenance. I have accepted it, but I couldn't find any mention of AIRBUS A330 AND AMMROC together on the Internet. 
Just wanted to know what kind of maintenance do AMMROC perform on Airbus A330.


----------



## Andy17

Rocky84 said:


> Hi Guys
> I am new to the expat forum.I have been given offer an offer in Ammroc in A330 maintenance. I have accepted it, but I couldn't find any mention of AIRBUS A330 AND AMMROC together on the Internet.
> Just wanted to know what kind of maintenance do AMMROC perform on Airbus A330.


you posted this on page 249 and at least two people answered you why not read their replies then you will not have to ask the same thing again


----------



## Rocky84

Thanks Andy17 for replying
Read the post.

One more thing do AMMROC offers any signing allowance to the engineers?


----------



## Z-A-K

Can anyone guide me on what's the promoting procedure at AMMROC . Let say if u want to get promoted from Grade H to J , what are the requirements .


----------



## nhumeric

*Security Clearance Approved*

Received an email today saying that my security clearance is approved. Now I am waiting for the tickets. If anyone that has recently gone over can give me any advise or pointers, they would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time and effort.


----------



## Moemawg

nhumeric said:


> Received an email today saying that my security clearance is approved. Now I am waiting for the tickets. If anyone that has recently gone over can give me any advise or pointers, they would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time and effort.


Congrats! I will see you over there. There is a Facebook page with a lot of Good information.


----------



## Johns73

Guys you have to have patience it been almost a year since I interviewed before I got a date and I am still waiting on stuff this is a very long process and like all things in life you have to wait for the things you want. It could all be for nothing but if you are here then you are already willing to take the risk.


----------



## Johns73

*Facebook Page*



Moemawg said:


> Congrats! I will see you over there. There is a Facebook page with a lot of Good information.


Ok so how do we find the page


----------



## nhumeric

*Eid al-Fitr*

I was going to try and go this week, but did not realize that Eid al-Fitr starts on Sunday the 27th. So I am going to postpone for one week. Anyone trying to go this week should know that all government agencies will be closed Sunday 27 through Thursday 31, and will not reopen until Monday 3 August. And so one week will be sitting if you go this week.


----------



## Moemawg

nhumeric said:


> I was going to try and go this week, but did not realize that Eid al-Fitr starts on Sunday the 27th. So I am going to postpone for one week. Anyone trying to go this week should know that all government agencies will be closed Sunday 27 through Thursday 31, and will not reopen until Monday 3 August. And so one week will be sitting if you go this week.


Thanks for the info. I leave this week. Looks like I will just be sitting.


----------



## killerA

Moemawg said:


> Thanks for the info. I leave this week. Looks like I will just be sitting.


Can't complain about a paid vacation!


----------



## Moemawg

killerA said:


> Can't complain about a paid vacation!


Correct. I am excited.


----------



## rlemuor29

nhumeric said:


> Received an email today saying that my security clearance is approved. Now I am waiting for the tickets. If anyone that has recently gone over can give me any advise or pointers, they would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time and effort.


congrats! man.. don't forget us that still not receive yet alright.. enjoy!lane:


----------



## Mariner7

*Info.*



nhumeric said:


> Received an email today saying that my security clearance is approved. Now I am waiting for the tickets. If anyone that has recently gone over can give me any advise or pointers, they would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time and effort.


Great news. 
How long was your wait for security clearance? Was your SC approved mail sent from AMMROC or the military??
Cheers


----------



## nhumeric

Moemawg said:


> Thanks for the info. I leave this week. Looks like I will just be sitting.


Sorry to hear that. If you contact them, maybe they can change you up by a week. However, you won't really be just sitting. While the government offices will be shut down, you will still be able to get some in-processing and paperwork completed. There will be civilians still working, and I am fairly confident that AMMROC does not shut down, only government offices.


----------



## nhumeric

Mariner7 said:


> Great news.
> How long was your wait for security clearance? Was your SC approved mail sent from AMMROC or the military??
> Cheers


The original paperwork was turned in in January, but because of the new requirement in February of a criminal background check and its need of certification, the final paperwork was turned in in March. And I received the email from AMMROC.


----------



## Mariner7

nhumeric said:


> The original paperwork was turned in in January, but because of the new requirement in February of a criminal background check and its need of certification, the final paperwork was turned in in March. And I received the email from AMMROC.


Thanks for the info. AMMROC advised my complete paperwork went to the military mid March so hopefully I will hear soon.:frusty:


----------



## Com123

Same here....my documents went to military on March second week.....it's been more than 4 months now


----------



## slayerz12

Hopefully early August we all hear something....


----------



## mounir124

slayerz12 said:


> Hopefully early August we all hear something....


 In sha Allah ! Submitted my documents on May 4th, I'm working for a /snip/ company... I'm eager to start my job with AMMROC ! I'm supposed to work on ATT5 project. Someone knows what it is ?


----------



## BedouGirl

prashants said:


> sorry for u bro....but an idiot feels that everyone is idiot apart from him......reading all the threads about ammroc i jus thought that are delaying arrival....u are there so u know that they are losing money every day for not having us..........u tuk it the other way round....cnt help it........... f.


Please do not use textspeak, it's against forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## Machiavelyas

mounir124 said:


> In sha Allah ! Submitted my documents on May 4th, I'm working for a /snip/ company... I'm eager to start my job with AMMROC ! I'm supposed to work on ATT5 project. Someone knows what it is ?



I'll be working on the same project Incha'Allah, i asked about it and they told me it will be the Mirage 2000, i hope to see you there.


----------



## rlemuor29

mounir124 said:


> In sha Allah ! Submitted my documents on May 4th, I'm working for a /snip/ company... I'm eager to start my job with AMMROC ! I'm supposed to work on ATT5 project. Someone knows what it is ?


same here.. mine was submitted a week after you.. hoping for good news after holidays. :fingerscrossed: who else will be working in SCM-HUB??


----------



## mounir124

Machiavelyas said:


> I'll be working on the same project Incha'Allah, i asked about it and they told me it will be the Mirage 2000, i hope to see you there.


I hope so !


----------



## nhumeric

Still waiting for the flight info. But i am hoping that HR will get back to me wednesday, after Eid.


----------



## rlemuor29

nhumeric said:


> Still waiting for the flight info. But i am hoping that HR will get back to me wednesday, after Eid.


for sure they will..you're almost there.. have a question. how about the visa? did the HR gave it to you already? upon informing you that SC is obtained. thanks..


----------



## nhumeric

rlemuor29 said:


> for sure they will..you're almost there.. have a question. how about the visa? did the HR gave it to you already? upon informing you that SC is obtained. thanks..


No, the paperwork will be started once I land. That is why i waited a week. Because I knew that during Eid no government offices would be open. This way I can start all the processing paperwork as soon as I get there. Well actually on Sunday. I should land on Friday and have Saturday to settle and get over any jet lag.


----------



## rlemuor29

nhumeric said:


> No, the paperwork will be started once I land. That is why i waited a week. Because I knew that during Eid no government offices would be open. This way I can start all the processing paperwork as soon as I get there. Well actually on Sunday. I should land on Friday and have Saturday to settle and get over any jet lag.


thanks.. but maybe your talking about residence visa that you'll going to apply once you're there. i'm asking about the employment visa that you will need so you can enter UAE. ask HR first if they didn't mention about it. cheers!


----------



## nhumeric

rlemuor29 said:


> thanks.. but maybe your talking about residence visa that you'll going to apply once you're there. i'm asking about the employment visa that you will need so you can enter UAE. ask HR first if they didn't mention about it. cheers!


That should already be ready in theory as i will be landing and going to the hotel as soon as I land. but i will ask when I have the chance.


----------



## rlemuor29

nhumeric said:


> That should already be ready in theory as i will be landing and going to the hotel as soon as I land. but i will ask when I have the chance.


"Note: please bring all original documents, 2 colour photocopies of your passport and the Work Visa that was emailed to you by AMMROC and 24 passport sized photos with a white background with you. Bring all certifications and training documents (DD-214)"

just found it on the same thread hope it will help..again congratulations and best of luck.. take care..lane:


----------



## nhumeric

rlemuor29 said:


> "Note: please bring all original documents, 2 colour photocopies of your passport and the Work Visa that was emailed to you by AMMROC and 24 passport sized photos with a white background with you. Bring all certifications and training documents (DD-214)"
> 
> just found it on the same thread hope it will help..again congratulations and best of luck.. take care..lane:


I have every email i received from them, and have no work visa.


----------



## rlemuor29

nhumeric said:


> I have every email i received from them, and have no work visa.


"Once you’ve been contacted by your recruiter that your security clearance is complete, we need you to let us know when you are available for travel to UAE and what airport you will be flying from in your home country. We will apply for an employment visa for you to enter UAE which takes one week. You will be issued an E-ticket one week prior to travel date after the visa is processed."

they have to provide you that along with your ticket..


----------



## nhumeric

rlemuor29 said:


> "Once you’ve been contacted by your recruiter that your security clearance is complete, we need you to let us know when you are available for travel to UAE and what airport you will be flying from in your home country. We will apply for an employment visa for you to enter UAE which takes one week. You will be issued an E-ticket one week prior to travel date after the visa is processed."
> 
> they have to provide you that along with your ticket..




I didn't go through a recruiter. I went directly through AMMROC. And the person from HR told me on the 20th that there was "no problem" with flying out this Thursday. He only needed to know what airport i wanted to fly out of. I hope everything is good to go, because I set everything up for leaving Thursday. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rlemuor29

nhumeric said:


> I didn't go through a recruiter. I went directly through AMMROC. And the person from HR told me on the 20th that there was "no problem" with flying out this Thursday. He only needed to know what airport i wanted to fly out of. I hope everything is good to go, because I set everything up for leaving Thursday. :fingerscrossed:


me as well directly through ammroc.. flying is not an issue "if" you have an entry visa for you to enter uae.. you mean, you have your ticket already? if you could contact and ask them regarding that. just want to help man.. hope everything will go well..


----------



## nhumeric

rlemuor29 said:


> me as well directly through ammroc.. flying is not an issue "if" you have an entry visa for you to enter uae.. you mean, you have your ticket already? if you could contact and ask them regarding that. just want to help man.. hope everything will go well..


No, still no ticket. I am sending them another email at this time. the last i heard from anyone there was on the 20th, when they said that this thursday was no problem. Hopefully they will send me the info today.


----------



## rlemuor29

nhumeric said:


> No, still no ticket. I am sending them another email at this time. the last i heard from anyone there was on the 20th, when they said that this thursday was no problem. Hopefully they will send me the info today.


that's good idea.. so there will be no hassle for you. i really think they should provide you that e-Visa along with the e-Ticket.. hope everything will go smoothly. take care.


----------



## Maverick9486

hello people i have gone through the forum and you guys are doing a fantastic job ... by helping with the information and sharing generously ... i too need some help as i also have waited for 4+ months for getting a reply from AMMROC .... your valuable guidance is deeply appreciated ... i am looking forward to work at the king air platform ...


----------



## Johns73

Hang in there guys I leaving in 3 weeks it takes a very long time regardless where you live. So just keep on top of them and you should here something soon. I see you guys when you get there.


----------



## Mariner7

Hi Johns73,

I'm glad to hear another person has got through the long SC process. Can I ask when did you SC docs get submitted to the military??

Thanks


----------



## Johns73

Mariner7, 

You can ask anything you like, mine took about 30 days which is quick compare to others I have read on here. I think everyone's situation is different just like everyone's contract. So I was told when I submitted my SC that it would take about 4-6 weeks so I was lucky mine took the short of time. So I was ready for 6-8 weeks because of everything else taking so long before. I hope this helps.


----------



## nhumeric

I talked to HR yesterday, and they said that because of Eid they put my flight on hold. Now I am waiting on the ticket. They sent me the Visa and it was ready since the 17 of July, so they were going to send me the e-ticket and visa at the same time but because of the delay they have not sent me the ticket yet. In theory it will be today seeing as how I am supposed to fly out Thursday.


----------



## Johns73

nhumeric 

that is cutting is close I hope I get my visa sooner I am leaving in about 3 weeks and I am waiting on my e-ticket and temp visa as well. Does anyone know what airlines they normally send everyone on.


----------



## Maverick9486

hello NHUMERIC and many congratulations ... brother can you please help me with the HR number you spoke on .. thanks.


----------



## nhumeric

Maverick9486 said:


> hello NHUMERIC and many congratulations ... brother can you please help me with the HR number you spoke on .. thanks.


I sent you a message


----------



## welsh1

Well going into the 13th week of waiting, but had a mail today saying things should get better as EID is now over lets hope so, at least im starting to get some cash together as i think il need it as we wont be paid for the first month.

Its all a waiting game as they say.....


----------



## Maverick9486

hello nhumeric ... thank you very much for your kind response but the message has been unfortunately deleted by shel ... i request if you can help me with the message again. thanks


----------



## mounir124

welsh1 said:


> Well going into the 13th week of waiting, but had a mail today saying things should get better as EID is now over lets hope so, at least im starting to get some cash together as i think il need it as we wont be paid for the first month.
> 
> Its all a waiting game as they say.....


Hello Welsh1, I'm also in my 13th week of waiting, but I didn't received any emails.. Did you receive it from OnBoard or from a HR ?


----------



## welsh1

I think it was from there HR team, here is the message.

Hello Gareth

No change as of today but keep
the faith. The clearance can take up to 4 months with the
UAE military. Also remember the month of July was Ramadan
and last week was the holiday EID. Things should be back to
normal now and hopefully soon you are completed


----------



## Mariner7

nhumeric said:


> I talked to HR yesterday, and they said that because of Eid they put my flight on hold. Now I am waiting on the ticket. They sent me the Visa and it was ready since the 17 of July, so they were going to send me the e-ticket and visa at the same time but because of the delay they have not sent me the ticket yet. In theory it will be today seeing as how I am supposed to fly out Thursday.


Hi nhumeric,

Did you get your ticket? When do you fly out??

Kind regards


----------



## rlemuor29

*query*

just asking. i had signed the draft contract/offer and submitted all the requirements for the SC and waiting for approval. is there "still" any chance that the offer will be rejected upon waiting for the SC to obtain?

could someone enlighten me regarding this subject, i'm totally lost. 
it will be much appreciated.


----------



## Com123

rlemuor29 said:


> just asking. i had signed the draft contract/offer and submitted all the requirements for the SC and waiting for approval. is there "still" any chance that the offer will be rejected upon waiting for the SC to obtain?
> 
> could someone enlighten me regarding this subject, i'm totally lost.
> it will be much appreciated.


Trust you’re well.
Please be advised that it has been more than 3 months since we applied for your security clearance and is still under process with the security department. Unfortunately we cannot keep the position on hold any longer and will have to move with another candidate.
We appreciate the time and effort you put into your application and the recruitment process at our company. Your CV will be kept in our file and should any vacancy arise in the future and your SC is received we will contact you.


----------



## Com123

rlemuor29 said:


> just asking. i had signed the draft contract/offer and submitted all the requirements for the SC and waiting for approval. is there "still" any chance that the offer will be rejected upon waiting for the SC to obtain?
> 
> could someone enlighten me regarding this subject, i'm totally lost.
> it will be much appreciated.


I got above mail today


----------



## rlemuor29

Com123 said:


> I got above mail today


i can hear you.. but that's life. what to do yani!:frusty:


----------



## mounir124

@Com123


Com123 said:


> I got above mail today


Really sorry to hear that Com123. Did you sign a contract with them before applying to SC ? 
Can you please PM me if you can give me your HR contact, mine is in holidays until 21/08 ?
Thanks a lot.

@Gareth


welsh1 said:


> I think it was from there HR team, here is the message.
> 
> Hello Gareth
> 
> No change as of today but keep
> the faith. The clearance can take up to 4 months with the
> UAE military. Also remember the month of July was Ramadan
> and last week was the holiday EID. Things should be back to
> normal now and hopefully soon you are completed


Thank you for having shared that reply with us Gareth. Same demand as Com123's, is it possible that you can provide me your HR contact ?

I am quite scared now since Com123 post... I'm in Dubai working in a ****ty company waiting desperately for this job... I don't want to destroy my career...


----------



## welsh1

Have sent you the details, hope it helps ..


----------



## jessy888

Hello everyone. My friend and I received the same message similar to COM after calling the HR. That they can no longer hold the position. After 5 months of waiting, i finally received the news. I am realy really sad... But life goes on.... There are still other opportunities out there..Goodluck to everyone. Wish u all the best.


----------



## Z-A-K

*Z-a-k*

Hello Everyone, 

I just got my Visa today from AMMROC.

I would like to know if there is any issue if I am being issued an e-Visa Entry-New-Work having profession said to be "senior electronics technician" instead of "Avionics Engineer" as per my contract?

Does having a lower category entry-permit restrain me from any of the privileges?

Would this be corrected easily once applying for residence permit ? or is this something I should be rigid about now.

I hope someone can help.


----------



## Mariner7

Anyone heard anything lately? 
I'm on 22 weeks and it's very frustrating.


----------



## welsh1

Nothing...


----------



## Ausee76

Guys any one from the Procurement waiting for Security clearance or Tickets?


----------



## ACESII - M - 2

Hello everyone. I have been following this forum for many months now, found some very interesting and usefull information on it. Thanks to all who participate.
A friend of mine got his SC after 5 months of waiting, myself I have been waiting more than that and hoping to receive mine as well soon.
Hopefully we should all hear some good news from next week on, when most people will be back to work after summer vacations.


----------



## snakes1021

*lil help*

I see that several of you have received offers form this company and also through Orion. I curious to know what the offers are looking like and if its worth leaving my current employer? could someone possibly PM me with some info? I have roughly 14 years experience, working on weapons systems and components if that helps????????????

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mcgoo74

Hi everyone, i've been following this forum for quite a few months now and decided it was about time i took part. I too like most of you have been very frustrated with what seems the lack of activity with moving applications along. But I have to say the I have found the information people are posting on the forum invaluable.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Machiavelyas

Z-A-K said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just got my Visa today from AMMROC.
> 
> I would like to know if there is any issue if I am being issued an e-Visa Entry-New-Work having profession said to be "senior electronics technician" instead of "Avionics Engineer" as per my contract?
> 
> Does having a lower category entry-permit restrain me from any of the privileges?
> 
> Would this be corrected easily once applying for residence permit ? or is this something I should be rigid about now.
> 
> I hope someone can help.



exactly the same situation, i just got my e-visa and e-ticket today from AMMROC, but i found that the profession on my Visa was degraded, to be honest, the idea of turning down the job crossed my mind as i thought it was not professional on their part to change my grade but i didn't take any decision yet.

any information about what i can do about that would be very helpful for me.

best regards


----------



## Stevesolar

Machiavelyas said:


> exactly the same situation, i just got my e-visa and e-ticket today from AMMROC, but i found that the profession on my Visa was degraded, to be honest, the idea of turning down the job crossed my mind as i thought it was not professional on their part to change my grade but i didn't take any decision yet.
> 
> any information about what i can do about that would be very helpful for me.
> 
> best regards


Hi,
The key thing is what salary you are getting - rather than what is on your visa!
Two key things to rember - all companies in UAE work on a visa quota system and companies need to justify their hirings against Emiratisation poliicies ( is there asuitably qualified Emiirati that could do this job instead of hiring a foreigner?)
Against the above two criteria - i would not get too precious about the designation on my visa ( as i am getting a well paid job in the UAE) - as long as my contract and salary are what was originally agreed upon.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Z-A-K

Machiavelyas said:


> exactly the same situation, i just got my e-visa and e-ticket today from AMMROC, but i found that the profession on my Visa was degraded, to be honest, the idea of turning down the job crossed my mind as i thought it was not professional on their part to change my grade but i didn't take any decision yet. any information about what i can do about that would be very helpful for me. best regards


I talked to the HR and they said they will correct it once applying for the residence permit . I guess it's a matter of having to show original documents once applying for Visa. Since they don't have them they go for a designation which requires none.


----------



## Johns73

Guys understand that AMMROC is a contractor for the government they can't do anything but follow the governments lead on what information or processes that are already in place or if the rules change during the process which happens a lot here. This is not America they don't work fast or tell you every little process that is going to happen. Again normal for here. If that is a issue for you then this job is probably not for you anyways. We are all guest here in their country and they make the rules and if you want the salary that you are being offered then you understand and move on. Again if you can't do that then this is not the job for you. Everything here takes a long time and security is taken very seriously here more so then in the US so they are going to check you out numerous times again and that will take time if you can't handle that then this is not the job for you. If you think you are going to change the world and the culture over here when you come you are mistaken. However if you are willing to do the best job that they are paying you to do and handle the fact that things will be out of your control 99.9% of the time and you can still get your job done in-spite of that you will do fine here.


----------



## usk

respect for the culture is one of the most important responsibility of every member of ammroc


----------



## R-balljunkie

*DynCorp to AMMROC transition*

Aloha,


I was recently offered a position via DynCorp to work on the facilities side. 

AMMROC is the primary customer from what I understand. 

The package included a generous salary, housing and car.

I am currently working as a subcontractor in the South Pacific and it is an accompanied position, with housing etc. 

Its very comfortable lifestyles but after a few years here, I have gotten island fever and am looking for something different.

I currently have my wife and kid with me. 

During the HR process, they made it perfectly clear this is one year contract, and its at AMMROC's discretion to pick me up contractually after this period. No guarantees implied. 

Although not balked at, nor encouraged, I mentioned I would like to bring my wife and kid with me...dunno, kind of gotten used to them after all of these years.

They (DynCorp HR) nicely advised that it would be at my cost IF i decided to bring my wife and kid to Abu Dhabi.

I've worked the numbers up and down (vehicle, private school etc) , and its still a net positive if I did bring them over. 

What i'm worried about is if AMMROC would pick up my contract and if they did, what would the benefits be, i.e. housing, ticketing and travel for the family, vehicle allowance etc?

I don't want to be a one year guy, rather would like to stay and commit for some time, however i'm getting a sketchy feeling about some of the risk and exposure i would be putting myself in.

Does anyone have any experience to share with regards to AMMROC extending family type packages to DynCorp subs that come out, post one year assignment?

Has anyone brought their family out on their own dime?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Johns73

R-balljunkie

I would advise not risking it, if you can't take be away from your family a year then you should stay with your current job. If you think you can get picked up by AMMROC then you come over get a lay of the land then bring your family over afterwards. AMMROC would take a while to pick you up anyways and you would risk trying to support yourself and family during that time and trust me nothing here is cheap. AMMROC employees can't talk about anything related to pay so you would be on your own with that one. read the other post and see what other people are saying about what they where offered good luck.


----------



## R-balljunkie

Thanks J for the insight. I think some of the logistics is workable, but im going to have to face the reality, the whole team cannot deploy at the same time. Looking at options of resettling in Texas for wife/kid and deep the option open to have them come out later if I feel this is a viable option. I hate to map out my life in a 365 day increment.


----------



## ACESII - M - 2

Hello. Has been some time since anyone has posted any news regarding people receiving their SC's or visas. Have all the people from Orion or other independant applicants moved over to the UAE? Any news on the subject from anyone?


----------



## mounir124

ACESII - M - 2 said:


> Hello. Has been some time since anyone has posted any news regarding people receiving their SC's or visas. Have all the people from Orion or other independant applicants moved over to the UAE? Any news on the subject from anyone?


Hi ACESII, I called a HR about 3 weeks ago. She told me that my SC is still in process. She also told me that all people who applied in March are in the same position as me, still waiting... I have submitted my resume through AMMROC directly, not through Orion. When did you submit all the documents for the SC ? I had my interview on March, submitted all my documents including police report on May.


----------



## ACESII - M - 2

My police report was requested quite a while after I had submitted my initial documents for the SC. Had that ready and sent at the end of March, so I guess that puts me in the same timetable as the people that submitted their documents package during that period. 
Checking my email 3-4 times a day, with the hope that today will be the day I receive the goodnews. 
Wife is even more anxious and worried. Myself I believe that all will be well in the end, just need it to be sooner than later.


----------



## mounir124

ACESII - M - 2 said:


> My police report was requested quite a while after I had submitted my initial documents for the SC. Had that ready and sent at the end of March, so I guess that puts me in the same timetable as the people that submitted their documents package during that period.
> Checking my email 3-4 times a day, with the hope that today will be the day I receive the goodnews.
> Wife is even more anxious and worried. Myself I believe that all will be well in the end, just need it to be sooner than later.


I hope it will be the last month we will all be waiting... Anyone who applied in March has his SC ?


----------



## mcgoo74

Hi all, just to let you know, I was also interviewded in March and have just recently recieved my SC. I have also just been informed that my Visa has been recieved. Keep your spirits up !!!


----------



## mounir124

mcgoo74 said:


> Hi all, just to let you know, I was also interviewded in March and have just recently recieved my SC. I have also just been informed that my Visa has been recieved. Keep your spirits up !!!


Congratulations McGoo !  Very happy for you and I hope we will meet there. When did they call you for the SC ? Your post has just given me some spirits I needed ! In sha Allah it will come soon !


----------



## mcgoo74

The SC probably came about 3 weeks ago , the Visa only took about a week. Good Luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mounir124

Thanks buddy ! Which program will you be working for ?


----------



## mounir124

Hello guys !
Does anyone has any kind of update ??


----------



## rlemuor29

mounir124 said:


> Hello guys !
> Does anyone has any kind of update ??


nope.. nothing. just finished eid holiday back there.


----------



## mounir124

rlemuor29 said:


> nope.. nothing. just finished eid holiday back there.


Do you know until when they were on holidays ? How long have you been waiting rlemuro29 ?


----------



## rlemuor29

mounir124 said:


> Do you know until when they were on holidays ? How long have you been waiting rlemuro29 ?


I think was finished yesterday, not quite sure. submitted all my papers for SC last May. unluckily caught ramadan and eid holidays. till now still waiting. really need to move there and leave my miserable job here.  only worrying if the position is still open or they might give it to another.:closed_2: that's totally disaster!:frusty:


----------



## mounir124

rlemuor29 said:


> I think was finished yesterday, not quite sure. submitted all my papers for SC last May. unluckily caught ramadan and eid holidays. till now still waiting. really need to move there and leave my miserable job here.  only worrying if the position is still open or they might give it to another.:closed_2: that's totally disaster!:frusty:


I am exactly on the same situation you are. All my papers for SC have been submitted on the beginning of May. I have also a miserable job so I'm quite depressed to be honest...


----------



## rlemuor29

mounir124 said:


> I am exactly on the same situation you are. All my papers for SC have been submitted on the beginning of May. I have also a miserable job so I'm quite depressed to be honest...


I can hear you.. and the only choice that we have is to wait, hope and pray that it'll come sooner than later.. where is your present location now?


----------



## mounir124

rlemuor29 said:


> I can hear you.. and the only choice that we have is to wait, hope and pray that it'll come sooner than later.. where is your present location now?


In sha Allah brother, I am actually located in Dubai. What about you ?


----------



## rlemuor29

mounir124 said:


> In sha Allah brother, I am actually located in Dubai. What about you ?


here in Dhahran, Saudi Arabia.. let's just wait and see.. it's always a matter of time.. 
at least we still have our job.


----------



## mounir124

*Finally !*

Good afternoon guys,

I just wanted to inform you that I had my security clearance back few days ago. I resigned from my current job abd having one month notice. People who started not so long, can you please tell me how it will work ? Do we have a training or something like that ? And for the start date can we start as soon as we don't work anymore or there are special dates to begin with batchs ?
Thanks !


----------



## rlemuor29

mounir124 said:


> Good afternoon guys,
> 
> I just wanted to inform you that I had my security clearance back few days ago. I resigned from my current job abd having one month notice. People who started not so long, can you please tell me how it will work ? Do we have a training or something like that ? And for the start date can we start as soon as we don't work anymore or there are special dates to begin with batchs ?
> Thanks !


happy for you mounir24!! finally you got it now.. not for me still but i have faith it'll come soon.. don't forget us here to update and keep the info flowing OK! enjoy and again congrats! eace:


----------



## mounir124

rlemuor29 said:


> happy for you mounir24!! finally you got it now.. not for me still but i have faith it'll come soon.. don't forget us here to update and keep the info flowing OK! enjoy and again congrats! eace:


Thanks ! I will give you updates guys for sure !


----------



## ashburn

Congrates Mounir...
Wish you all the best over there...


----------



## Crew dawg

mounir124 said:


> Good afternoon guys,
> 
> I just wanted to inform you that I had my security clearance back few days ago. I resigned from my current job abd having one month notice. People who started not so long, can you please tell me how it will work ? Do we have a training or something like that ? And for the start date can we start as soon as we don't work anymore or there are special dates to begin with batchs ?
> Thanks !


Bring several passport photos with you, make several copies of your passport, prior to surrendering it for Visa here. You will most likely stay in Yas Island, close to AMMROC HQ. HR cutoff for pay cycle is 1Oth of Month. New guy we received was at HQ around 25 days, start looking for rental car and apartment ASAP. We all have to wait, myself 6 months, after signing contract, before "boots on ground" here in 2012.


----------



## mounir124

ashburn said:


> Congrates Mounir...
> Wish you all the best over there...


Thanks a lot ashburn, it means a lot !



Crew dawg said:


> Bring several passport photos with you, make several copies of your passport, prior to surrendering it for Visa here. You will most likely stay in Yas Island, close to AMMROC HQ. HR cutoff for pay cycle is 1Oth of Month. New guy we received was at HQ around 25 days, start looking for rental car and apartment ASAP. We all have to wait, myself 6 months, after signing contract, before "boots on ground" here in 2012.


Thanks for all the advices Crew dawg, I will make some passport photos for the visa ASAP. Besides, for the rent and car it's all good since I am already in Dubai with my wife. When you say that I will stay to Yas Island, it's likely for people from the outside right ? So basically I have like a training during 25 days ?


----------



## Dash8

Hi All,

I see Aeropower are advertising for Quality Engineers for several airframes. Has anyone held this position that can tell me what package to expect from them? Salary, accommodation,transport, insurance etc etc. 

I see a very mixed review from reading this forum, how are they to work for now?


----------



## scrappydoo

You will no longer see any negative comments on this forum. They are removed immediately - gotta love free speech and the ability to give people the whole picture - good (there are some positive aspects), bad and ugly. The company obviously doesn't want prospective new employees being scared off and would prefer them to find out the bad bits once they have got here, given up their job and got into debt in the UAE so that they are unable to leave, even if they could!


----------



## Dash8

scrappydoo said:


> You will no longer see any negative comments on this forum. They are removed immediately - gotta love free speech and the ability to give people the whole picture - good (there are some positive aspects), bad and ugly. The company obviously doesn't want prospective new employees being scared off and would prefer them to find out the bad bits once they have got here, given up their job and got into debt in the UAE so that they are unable to leave, even if they could!


Any chance you can PM me some details please?


----------



## BedouGirl

scrappydoo said:


> You will no longer see any negative comments on this forum. They are removed immediately - gotta love free speech and the ability to give people the whole picture - good (there are some positive aspects), bad and ugly. The company obviously doesn't want prospective new employees being scared off and would prefer them to find out the bad bits once they have got here, given up their job and got into debt in the UAE so that they are unable to leave, even if they could!


And on that note, I recommend you re-read the forum rules before posting again. When you sign up as a member of the forum, you agree to abide by them. 'Naming and shaming' is not permitted, nor is discussion of moderator actions. If you scroll back and read Steve's explanatory post, you will appreciate this, I am sure. The PM facility is available to all members who have made five or more posts and provides a platform for private communications. Thank you, BG


----------



## Crew dawg

Send me a private message for answer to your questions


----------



## Dash8

Crew dawg said:


> Send me a private message for answer to your questions


Ok thanks will do.


----------



## Desertmamma

*New job*

:fingerscrossed:
Dear All,

I have been offered a non technical job in Ammroc. I have read various comments in the forum. Is Ammroc such a difficult company to join? 
How many days does it take for Security clearance for local hire. 

Thanks


----------



## Mariner7

Hi Everyone,

Just a note for people wtg for the SC.
Don't worry you will get your SC come through. There is no reason why done take a short time and some take long.
I was waiting for mine for 23 weeks but it did come through and I have been here for 6 weeks.
I have read bad comments on this site so I wanted to contribute.
once you are here you must remember AMMROC is s company rapidly growing but it is anew company and you ha e to put up with the growing pains. If you come with your eyes open willing to get your head down and work and have patience then you will be fine.
As for the debt thing. People only get in debt if they overspend here, buying cars, etc. The cost of living is what you make it. I spend less on food shopping than I did in the UK.
If your package is right you can come here with next to nothing and still build your money up but you must make sure your package is right!!!

I have come here and settled in to work and living with ease and enjoyment (crazy drivers apart) because I remember to work hard, I remember it's a new company still growing and I enjoy the life without overspending.

One more thing. before you come don't bring 24 photos , bring 30. You will need them all in time.

Good luck everyone and stay positive. It will be worth it.


----------



## Desertmamma

Thanks Mariner for your positive response. Best of luck


----------



## Indian-QS

I do have received offer from AMMROC by Sept-2014 and all necessary documents being submitted for security clearance during of Oct-2014.

But unfortunately I have received information form HR that they can't give any assurance for security clearance time frame and which is out of their scope.

Anybody have any idea how long it will take time to complete all the required procedures by concern authorities.

According to that only I have plan for relieving from my existing employer.

Kindly share your opinions.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi
There was a glitch in the system database at the begining of November and a lot of old threads were closed, in error.
This was one of them.
Once somebody let us know it had been closed - it is now open again for business!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ashburn

Hi guys,
Is there any newly obtained security clearance?
I just got mine early this week.

Ashburn.


----------



## rocketalways

*Security Clearance*

Hi 
I have received offer from AMMROC and submitted my documents for security clearance on 14 Nov. How Many time does it take ??? Can anyone share hare how much time AMMROC took for their security clearance .


----------



## rocketalways

How Much time did it take for your case ? Now it is irritating me to wait so long.


----------



## Stevesolar

Rkmalik said:


> How Much time did it take for your case ? Now it is irritating me to wait so long.


Hi,
Security clearance can take up to 6 months to come through.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rocketalways

thank you steve. But have seen some of the posts where they took it with in 2-3 weeks.

Rahul


----------



## ashburn

Rkmalik said:


> thank you steve. But have seen some of the posts where they took it with in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Rahul


Mine took about a year..


----------



## rocketalways

Thank you buddy for your information.

 Then I need to forget for this job opportunity for me. 
this is long long time . Nobody knows where the Ammroc or Myself will be in next 1 year.

Rahul


----------



## VarunV

Hi everyone,

Could someone give me suggestions on how to get placed in AMMROC, I gave my resume once in a job fair but no response later on. Further I was thinking of going near the company and seeing if I could talk to someone and hand over my resume, would this be a bad move? 

Any and all suggestions welcome, thanks guys.

Best regards,
Varun


----------



## rocketalways

Hi
Anyone who received security clearance recently and within short span ? Most of the posts says 6 month or a year time to go through. I had a discussion with their HR team , they says, it is little earlier now a days comapre to previous months. Anyone who received clearance with in 2 months.


----------



## rocketalways

*Security Clearance*

have u gone through with security clearance??

mine is also pending , documents were submitted on 15 nov.

rkm


----------



## Jcalv5

Just got an approved security clearance and visa. Will be leaving on 8 January. Any new sheet metal guys arriving soon?


----------



## rocketalways

Hi, how much time did it take for ur case from submission of doc till clearance.??


----------



## VanLew

Hi Jcalv5 Did you have to wait very long for your security clearance?
I am waiting now for 4 weeks. My documents was sent in on end November.


----------



## rocketalways

Hi Vanlew
I am waiting for sc from last 6 weeks. 
Just keep ur finger cross.
Rkm


----------



## Jcalv5

Van, i was told my security clearance would take a minimum of 2 months, but it ended up only taking 5 weeks. A lot faster than I expected.


----------



## VanLew

Thank you Jcalv5 I am starting my 5th week on Sunday. Hope I will get it soon. Blessings with your new venture.


----------



## rocketalways

congrats... You are lucky by that way. it is my 7th week now. Hope will get the good news soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rocketalways

*Security Clearance*

Have you received the Security clearance finally ?
for which position you have been selected ?


----------



## VanLew

No I am still waiting on mine. I am going in education. I have received a teaching post at an International school in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## ikram

Hi,
Any current jobs for F-16


----------



## ikram

I lost my job in 2013 due to redundancy in AMMROC can i apply for current openings?


----------



## rocketalways

*Security clearance*



VanLew said:


> No I am still waiting on mine. I am going in education. I have received a teaching post at an International school in Abu Dhabi.


Today received mail from HR that security clearance is through. Finally asking me to give the tentative date of joining.

finally won the war


----------



## rocketalways

Finally won the battle of Security clearance. It took about 6 weeks from the date of documents submission.


----------



## ashburn

Rkmalik said:


> Finally won the battle of Security clearance. It took about 6 weeks from the date of documents submission.


Congrates man...
So, when is your joining date?


----------



## Indian-QS

Wow congrats, I was waiting for more than 3 months


----------



## rocketalways

My joining date is 22nd feb. But waiting for visa. The same was applied last sunday.


----------



## ashburn

Rkmalik said:


> My joining date is 22nd feb. But waiting for visa. The same was applied last sunday.


I heard there are some system error on the visa. Mine still pending since middle of Dec.


----------



## Desertmamma

Hey Ashburn:noidea:,

What system errors do you refer to


----------



## Desertmamma

ashburn said:


> I heard there are some system error on the visa. Mine still pending since middle of Dec.


Dear RK ,

Did u receive your visa?


----------



## ashburn

Desertmamma said:


> Hey Ashburn:noidea:,
> 
> What system errors do you refer to


Dear Desertmama,
Honestly i had no idea.. that's what was informed to me...
Anyway the visa did not come yet.
When should be your entry date?


----------



## VanLew

*Security Clearance*

Good Evening finally the end of a stressful waiting period is near. I have received my security clearance after 7 weeks and 2 days later my working visa. Now I am only waiting on my flight ticket them I am off to Abu Dhabi to start a new chapter in my life.

Thank you guys for all the support and guidance that I have received from this forum.


----------



## Desertmamma

ashburn said:


> Dear Desertmama,
> Honestly i had no idea.. that's what was informed to me...
> Anyway the visa did not come yet.
> When should be your entry date?


It will be decided after the visa come through.


----------



## Desertmamma

Rkmalik said:


> My joining date is 22nd feb. But waiting for visa. The same was applied last sunday.


Have u received your visa ?


----------



## VanLew

*Security Clearance*

Hi Yes I have received my visa last week Thursday.


----------



## ashburn

VanLew said:


> Hi Yes I have received my visa last week Thursday.


When is your tentative flight..


----------



## Desertmamma

VanLew said:


> Hi Yes I have received my visa last week Thursday.


How long did it take for Visa?


----------



## VanLew

*Security Clearance*

Hi Ashburn and Desertmamma
My security clearance took 7 weeks and my working visa came 2 days after my clearance. My HR saw that the clearance is taking too long so she told me she is going to apply for my working visa in the meantime. I guess the visa took about a week. I heard yesterday that my school is looking to fly me out either over the weekend or early next week.


----------



## ashburn

VanLew said:


> Hi Ashburn and Desertmamma
> My security clearance took 7 weeks and my working visa came 2 days after my clearance. My HR saw that the clearance is taking too long so she told me she is going to apply for my working visa in the meantime. I guess the visa took about a week. I heard yesterday that my school is looking to fly me out either over the weekend or early next week.


Cool...
I probably will get my flight on coming friday..
A day to rest and report duty on the 1st.


----------



## Flipper0465

Hi, I have received an offer for a sub contracted position at Al Ain with a view of this becoming a permanent AMMROC role once my security clearance is finished. I am very interested in taking up the role, however the one thing that I can't get an answer on from the employment agency is a ballpark figure of what the package will be under AMMROC terms and conditions. 
I think it would be rather misguided to accept a post when I'm told that the T&C will change but we can't tell you anything other than it will be standard AMMROC conditions, but we can't tell you what those are! 
Could someone give me some ballpark figures for what I believe will initially be a grade G QC Inspector at Al Ain once the contract flips over to permanent?
Cheers


----------



## GEE-ES-EE

*Info*

How is AMMROC now? I've read through this forum when my SC was in process but now that I have a in country date, I am kinda second guessing my decision. 

Any information anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ausee76

GEE-ES-EE said:


> How is AMMROC now? I've read through this forum when my SC was in process but now that I have a in country date, I am kinda second guessing my decision.
> 
> Any information anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated.


Hi, what position have you been offered in the SC department? The lady heading the department has a mouth of a truck driver. I guess if you are ready to cope up with such humiliation there it's ok.


----------



## Stevesolar

Ausee76 said:


> Hi, what position have you been offered in the SC department? The lady heading the department has a mouth of a truck driver. I guess if you are ready to cope up with such humiliation there it's ok.


Gentle reminder in link below!

BBC News - Facebook rant lands US man in UAE jail

Cheers
Steve


----------



## GEE-ES-EE

Ausee76 said:


> Hi, what position have you been offered in the SC department? The lady heading the department has a mouth of a truck driver. I guess if you are ready to cope up with such humiliation there it's ok.



I never said I was offered a job in the SC dept. I was referring to my Security clearance processing.


----------



## Ausee76

How long have you been waiting for your security clearance? It took less than two weeks for mine.


----------



## blbajones

*questions for moving to Abu Dhabi*

My husband has just accepted an offer for F16 avionics working on Al Dhafra. As you can imagine, I have a ton of questions.. so, any and all answers are grateful .

He will be retiring, so we will have retiring US military ID cards. Will we be able to have base access/privileges as a retired military family?

How does the mail work? Do you have a special postal address or base PO box or is it pricey to have things shipped.

Pets? what is the process for bringing over a dog? We have an old frenchie and we don't know what the process is, if it is even possible to bring her over.

We know my husband has to go over in advance and get the house, car and things settled due to the VISA issues. so, any specific things for him to look for? I know there is the dubizzle website to get idea's for houses, but any certain areas around Al Dhafra base to try for or stay away from? Any certain things to look for when house hunting?

We currently live in Germany (Spangdahalem Air Base) right now and it took us a few houses to figure it out.. I don't want that problem if we can avoid it.

Schooling... we have been suggested to Home School our children due to the price of international schools. Do any of you have any good recommendations for homeschool groups or anything? We have a 16 year old (11th grade next year) and a 13 year old (6th grade next year).

Any other information you can think of to help us out would be grateful. These are the questions that are at the top of my brain at the moment .


----------



## VegasSCPO

My notes below:

My husband has just accepted an offer for F16 avionics working on Al Dhafra. As you can imagine, I have a ton of questions.. so, any and all answers are grateful .

He will be retiring, so we will have retiring US military ID cards. Will we be able to have base access/privileges as a retired military family?
- Base access is not available to dependents.

How does the mail work? Do you have a special postal address or base PO box or is it pricey to have things shipped.
- Best advice is to get your own PO Box. Cost comes to around $50 annually. 

Pets? what is the process for bringing over a dog? We have an old frenchie and we don't know what the process is, if it is even possible to bring her over.

- Very expensive, lots of paperwork and not advisable. They do have pet adoption places here where you can pick up a pet.

We know my husband has to go over in advance and get the house, car and things settled due to the VISA issues. so, any specific things for him to look for? I know there is the dubizzle website to get idea's for houses, but any certain areas around Al Dhafra base to try for or stay away from? Any certain things to look for when house hunting?

- PM me for details. Dubizzle has lots of scams.

We currently live in Germany (Spangdahalem Air Base) right now and it took us a few houses to figure it out.. I don't want that problem if we can avoid it.

- Expect to pay a year's advance. Some will take several postdated checks at an added premium. Agents fees can be anywhere from AED2000 to AED5000. 

Schooling... we have been suggested to Home School our children due to the price of international schools. Do any of you have any good recommendations for homeschool groups or anything? We have a 16 year old (11th grade next year) and a 13 year old (6th grade next year).

- PM me for details. Regular schools available but expensive.

Any other information you can think of to help us out would be grateful. These are the questions that are at the top of my brain at the moment .[/QUOTE]


----------



## rocketalways

GEE-ES-EE said:


> How is AMMROC now? I've read through this forum when my SC was in process but now that I have a in country date, I am kinda second guessing my decision.
> 
> Any information anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated.[/
> 
> For Office environment , it is a nonsense company. I have never worked with such a stupid peoples. At site , or base may be culture is good. If a person is coming from a MNC and professional organization, advise to rethink the decision. Feeling very uncomfortable in between the stupids.


----------



## rocketalways

Ausee76 said:


> How long have you been waiting for your security clearance? It took less than two weeks for mine.


wait for total 7-8 weeks.


----------



## rocketalways

Desertmamma said:


> Have u received your visa ?


sorry for delay response, u must have also joined the company


----------



## bonfire79

Bounty Hunter said:


> Dash30, Get your posts up and PM me. I am on the C130 program.
> 
> As far as the rest of you out there...some of you are acting like know it all's. Don't believe the hype. Yes, you can work in Abu Dhabi and live in Dubai (my boss does it).
> 
> You do not need electric bills for your housing allowance but you will need it for your family's VISA.
> 
> Schools are expensive ( I pay 88K AED for 2 kids) but it makes them happy and makes my wife happy.
> 
> We pay a ton for rent but again, the kids are happy and my wife is happy. We have a pool and underground parking. 24hr security and 24hr maintenance.
> 
> I am expat and I did get a bonus. If you are expecting a huge bonus, think again but yes, they do exist.
> 
> I can't remember everything over the last 20+ pages but these are the things I did remember.
> 
> Don't come over here thinking someone owes you something.
> Don't think you know everything because you have "visited/been through here" before. Going TDY somewhere and actually living there are 2 totally different ideas.
> 
> If you think this pertains to you, it probably does. There are a few on here that sound to me like they are going to be in for a rude awakening.


_Bounty,

I couldn't find a way to PM you, after reading this post above. Anyways, my name is Ben and I am working here in Abu Dhabi for KBR at Al Dhafra. I am looking for a new opportunity. I've got some experience on C-130s and have heard that AMMROC is looking for quality people. Also have 2 other guys here with me who are looking for a move as well; one with Navy C-130 experience.

If you could get in touch with me, that would be swell. Thanks.

Ben - 
_


----------



## BedouGirl

bonfire79 said:


> Bounty, I couldn't find a way to PM you, after reading this post above. Anyways, my name is Ben and I am working here in Abu Dhabi for KBR at Al Dhafra. I am looking for a new opportunity. I've got some experience on C-130s and have heard that AMMROC is looking for quality people. Also have 2 other guys here with me who are looking for a move as well; one with Navy C-130 experience. If you could get in touch with me, that would be swell. Thanks. Ben -


You'll need to make five posts before you can send or receive PMs.


----------



## falcon3

hi... i have been offered a job in ammroc... qurious to know what is this grade system.. what is the hierarchy in the grade system.... what is the usual time period it takes from getting the offer letter to going on board.. what are the initial accomodation/facilities/arrengement that ammroc peovides to a new joinee.... and any additional words of advice will be great help... thanx!!!


----------



## Tee765

Hello, 
did you have a current SC anywhere else prior to getting one for UAE?


----------



## falcon3

no i dont


----------



## Tee765

Guess that was really quick considering how some are waiting two plus months. Well that gives me hope that mine will return soon. 

Thanks. Tee


----------



## Tee765

Can anyone out there give me tips on location to live for single woman.


----------



## BedouGirl

Tee765 said:


> Can anyone out there give me tips on location to live for single woman.


Are you going to work for Ammroc?


----------



## Tee765

Yes


----------



## R-balljunkie

Hi,

can anyone elaborate on what the work conditions are for office/staff/engineers @ AMMROC and al dhafra air base?

It seems they are still hiring staff in these roles.

thanks


----------



## bonfire79

thanks for the infor on the posts, i will start making some more in order to be able to PM other members. 

Bon


----------



## bonfire79

R-balljunkie said:


> Hi,
> 
> can anyone elaborate on what the work conditions are for office/staff/engineers @ AMMROC and al dhafra air base?
> 
> It seems they are still hiring staff in these roles.
> 
> thanks


_i can't speak specifically for AMMROC, but i work at al dhafra for kbr and we work 12 hour shifts (contractors) and it seems most of the other folks work the same. the dyncorp guys over on the helo side might have different hours i assume. i don't know where the AMMROC guys work on the base. 8 hour shifts would be a nice change though 

Bon_


----------



## bonfire79

BedouGirl said:


> You'll need to make five posts before you can send or receive PMs.


_thanks for the info

Bon_


----------



## bonfire79

Tee765 said:


> Can anyone out there give me tips on location to live for single woman.


_abu dhabi is pretty safe, but most of the woman that i know usually tend to live with roomates and prefer to be close to a group of friends. depending on where you are going to work, you may find a decent place that is close. where are you going to be working... Abu Dhabi International? Al Dhafra? Minhad? Al Bateen?

Bon_


----------



## bonfire79

_Hello, i'm looking to get on with AMMROC in the C-130 program. i understand that they are really hurting for people right now. the AMMROC website doesn't seem to work very well. does anyone have any contact information or connections with others who are in the 130 program? i am here living and working in the UAE at Al Dhafra AB. i'm seeking a new opportunity, so please contact me if you can help point me in the right direction. thanks and god bless. Ben Nielsen /snip/_


----------



## BedouGirl

bonfire79 said:


> Hello, i'm looking to get on with AMMROC in the C-130 program. i understand that they are really hurting for people right now. the AMMROC website doesn't seem to work very well. does anyone have any contact information or connections with others who are in the 130 program? i am here living and working in the UAE at Al Dhafra AB. i'm seeking a new opportunity, so please contact me if you can help point me in the right direction. thanks and god bless. Ben Nielsen /snip/


Posting personal contact details is not permitted on the forum.


----------



## bonfire79

BedouGirl said:


> Posting personal contact details is not permitted on the forum.


_Sorry. Thanks for the correction.

Ben_


----------



## Tee765

I am not 100% sure but I think Minhad


----------



## bonfire79

Tee765 said:


> I am not 100% sure but I think Minhad




that will up close to Dubai. i thought everything was gonna be moving down to Abu Dhabi Intl Airport... at least with the C-17s


----------



## Tee765

Where are the c17s?


----------



## bonfire79

i thought they were up at Minhad. i'm not sure though


----------



## adamw412

Any crew chiefs over there in Dubai? I am considering applying but I want but hear how it is from the horses mouth. Lots of people from my unit have left and gone but all I can get is second hand information. I've read some good things and not so good things in this forum about ammroc. Can anyone give me recent first hand experiences whether good or bad?


----------



## malz3bi

hi whats the meaning of the ( pc21-BMOC) in ammroc ??


----------



## Pdavidson88

Haven't heard much from any F-16 guys with Ammroc. I'm coming over in October. Anything new with the company?


----------



## Pdavidson88

Just curious to know the average timeframe a security clearance has been taking for everyone?


----------



## Adlia2015

Mine took around 6 weeks. However, it might be due to Ied holidays.


----------



## Pdavidson88

Ok thanks, that seems about average.


----------



## malz3bi

Hi what different between first sc and second sc ?
I am now wating second sc how many days takes to complete the process ??


----------



## Foundation

*Stay Clear*

It took months of me running around for these people before I finally get a one liner saying I am cleared. In the months from start to finish the family business here in the UK now needs me rather than a monthly cash injection so I inform AMMROC I can no longer progress. A bully email comes back threatening legal action.... stay clear of this company


----------



## Foundation

*Stay Clear*

After months of me running around and jumping through hoops for this company I get an offer just as the Family business in the UK needs me rather than a monthly cash injection. I inform their representative of this and decline the offer only to be informed how disappointed a HR Admin is in me and then makes a thinly veiled threat to get AMMROC Legal Department on to me. Seriously stay well clear of this company.


----------



## Adlia2015

Hi Foundation..
Kind of weird that they threaten legal action. I thought there is always 3 - 6 months probation period in which either party can terminate the work without problem.
In your case you even have not started yet.
6 months process is painfull. Hiring company should flag this up front rather than hiding with false assumption such as 2 weeks or soon.

Regards


----------



## egnarts

*C-17 Maintenance in UAE*

Hello all, First time posting!

I just applied for a position for C-17 Maintenance, and if accepted, was wondering could anyone steer me in the right direction as far as what area I should be looking at as far as accommodations, I'd like to see about how much a 1 or 2 bedroom (or even Studio) rentals would cost me (from the many, _many_ posts I've read, I'm assuming you have to pay yearly at a time?).

Thank you for the assistance.

Mark


----------



## Betty Swollocks

egnarts said:


> Hello all, First time posting! I just applied for a position for C-17 Maintenance, and if accepted, was wondering could anyone steer me in the right direction as far as what area I should be looking at as far as accommodations, I'd like to see about how much a 1 or 2 bedroom (or even Studio) rentals would cost me (from the many, many posts I've read, I'm assuming you have to pay yearly at a time?). Thank you for the assistance. Mark


Mark, look at Dubizzle. Can be downloaded as a phone app. Other sections there might also be useful.


----------



## egnarts

Betty Swollocks said:


> Mark, look at Dubizzle. Can be downloaded as a phone app. Other sections there might also be useful.



Thank you, I'll start there.


----------



## Marphil

What's up?! I am new in this forum and have many queries that need an answe. Please help me on this. I was hired here in philippines last June and as far as i know they submit my docs for security clearance July but as of today i haven't hear anything from them. 1. What is the time frame to release your sc? 2. Is anyone out there failed to past the said sc that's why it took so long? I will be asking some more once i received good news about my sc. Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## Adlia2015

Marphil said:


> What's up?! I am new in this forum and have many queries that need an answe. Please help me on this. I was hired here in philippines last June and as far as i know they submit my docs for security clearance July but as of today i haven't hear anything from them. 1. What is the time frame to release your sc? 2. Is anyone out there failed to past the said sc that's why it took so long? I will be asking some more once i received good news about my sc. Thanks in advance for your time.


Hi Marphil,
No need to worry... patience is virtue..
Mine took 5 months from the time I submitted docs until receiving my entry visa.
Some steps you should know:
- management approval
- dept of labor approval to hire foreigner
- security approval
- entry visa

Good luck.


----------



## thiaF

Hi Marphil,

We are on the same situation. I am also waiting for my SC since June 2015. Please update me when you got yours.


----------



## Pdavidson88

Have you guys heard anymore on the progress of your SC's?


----------



## thiaF

Still waiting for my SC results.


----------



## thiaF

rlemuor29 said:


> mounir124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In sha Allah brother, I am actually located in Dubai. What about you ?
> 
> 
> 
> here in Dhahran, Saudi Arabia.. let's just wait and see.. it's always a matter of time..
> at least we still have our job.
Click to expand...

Hi rlemour, did you get your SC already?


----------



## thiaF

Pdavidson88 said:


> Have you guys heard anymore on the progress of your SC's?


Hi Pdavidson, are you on the same boat as ours?


----------



## Pdavidson88

Yes I am


----------



## Pdavidson88

Patiently waiting, seems like everyone's clearance has been taking a good amount of time.


----------



## thiaF

Same here, still waiting patiently. Hopefully it comes out this year. Hey, pdavidson, let me know when you receive something from them. Lets pray for the best!


----------



## reign1

Hey all, I'm new to the forum. Just wanted to give a rundown of my experience. I was contacted by the company in July for a phone interview. I didn't hear word back from them for about 1.5 months. Shortly after that I submitted my documents, maybe around mid-September. After dealing with two recruiters (due to leave and holiday over there) I was informed of a completed security clearance. Now I'm waiting on my visa. 

The only question I have is how many more steps are there before getting tickets issued?


----------



## Adlia2015

reign1 said:


> Hey all, I'm new to the forum. Just wanted to give a rundown of my experience. I was contacted by the company in July for a phone interview. I didn't hear word back from them for about 1.5 months. Shortly after that I submitted my documents, maybe around mid-September. After dealing with two recruiters (due to leave and holiday over there) I was informed of a completed security clearance. Now I'm waiting on my visa.
> 
> The only question I have is how many more steps are there before getting tickets issued?


Visa should take approx. 2 wks..
After that you can resign and let them know your joining date.
Then ticket will be issued.

Cheers


----------



## reign1

Thanks for the reply. I've been trying to make sure I'm not missing anything. 

Sidebar:

I've been looking at the Al Reem area but haven't seen to much of a nightlife in that area. As a single guy, it would be nice to stay in a somewhat active part of town. Any suggestions?


----------



## 462-4-Ever

All,you need to have a good case of patience when dealing with this company, especially when it comes to them delivering on what they say/promise you. You learn quick to just ride the wave and when/if it happens it will.


----------



## reign1

Everything is done. I arrive in a few days!


----------



## SKelly1

*Application process*

Hi everyone. I applied for a job with AMMROC through Orion in September. I was just wondering if anyone could tell me what their experiences were with this for those who applied through Orion. I have been checking back with Orion and they did tell me that candidates who did not make it already received an email and that they were looking at hiring me but I am just wondering a few questions Such as:

When did you hear back that you received the position from Orion?

Was it in an Email? from Orion or directly through AMMROC?

How long after that did you get your proposed contract?

from there, how long was it until you made it to the UAE? 

I know everyone's process is different but I am just trying to get the gist of things. Thanks in advance everyone


----------



## mentalhugo

*Mixed Reviews*

Hey all,

I am new to the forum have been reading through this thread. It seems that there are mixed reviews about AMMORC. Has anyone started in the last few months got any feedback on the work environment as a Aircraft technician or technical staff. What is the work like? What are the rough salary packages? Does the company provide accommodation? How much annual leave is the norm?

Cheers,


----------



## sathishkmr277

*No Response from AMMROC*

Hi All, i need your advice on AMMROC SC. I got my offer from AMMROC in Sep 15, and the security clearance is in process from that time. Till Nov 3rd week HR was reqularly updating me the status that my SC is in process, however, i didn't receive any update from the HR for the last 2 weeks. I sent them multiple reminders, but, there was no response. Can anyone advise me on what could have went wrong? Will they inform me even if my SC is rejected? 
Thanks in advance for your valuable responses.


----------



## Adlia2015

sathishkmr277 said:


> Hi All, i need your advice on AMMROC SC. I got my offer from AMMROC in Sep 15, and the security clearance is in process from that time. Till Nov 3rd week HR was reqularly updating me the status that my SC is in process, however, i didn't receive any update from the HR for the last 2 weeks. I sent them multiple reminders, but, there was no response. Can anyone advise me on what could have went wrong? Will they inform me even if my SC is rejected?
> Thanks in advance for your valuable responses.


Last week was short week due to UAE national day. Many people were on leave.
That might be the case your email didnot get replied.
Send them email again later this week or early next week.


----------



## sathishkmr277

Adlia2015 said:


> Last week was short week due to UAE national day. Many people were on leave.
> That might be the case your email didnot get replied.
> Send them email again later this week or early next week.


Thanks Adlia. I will try doing that. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Silverhawk

HI Sathishkmr 277, 
i guess we are on same boat i got interview and offer done in August time frame and from then its been long wait for response form HR over security clearance . Every week use to mail from Hr and but past 2 weeks haven't had any response form other side.


----------



## sathishkmr277

Silverhawk said:


> HI Sathishkmr 277, i guess we are on same boat i got interview and offer done in August time frame and from then its been long wait for response form HR over security clearance . Every week use to mail from Hr and but past 2 weeks haven't had any response form other side.


 Lets wait. Anyways, I was just curious to know. I'm already in a good position now so this job is a optional one for me. What position had u been interviewed for? U can send me privately to /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl

sathishkmr277 said:


> Lets wait. Anyways, I was just curious to know. I'm already in a good position now so this job is a optional one for me. What position had u been interviewed for? U can send me privately to /snip/


Posting personal contact details on the forum is not permitted. Please read the forum rules before posting again. Thank you.


----------



## sathishkmr277

BedouGirl said:


> Posting personal contact details on the forum is not permitted. Please read the forum rules before posting again. Thank you.


Alright, Noted. Was new to this site so was not aware.


----------



## BedouGirl

sathishkmr277 said:


> Alright, Noted. Was new to this site so was not aware.


Get to five posts and you can use the PM facility.


----------



## VegasSCPO

reign1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I've been trying to make sure I'm not missing anything.
> 
> Sidebar:
> 
> I've been looking at the Al Reem area but haven't seen to much of a nightlife in that area. As a single guy, it would be nice to stay in a somewhat active part of town. Any suggestions?


AL Reem Island is very expensive. Tourist Cub area is where the nightlife is at but parking is very difficult. You may want to stay near Al Nahyan or Al Mushrif area. There are many studios available in the below 50,000 AED range. PM me for details.


----------



## VegasSCPO

egnarts said:


> Hello all, First time posting!
> 
> I just applied for a position for C-17 Maintenance, and if accepted, was wondering could anyone steer me in the right direction as far as what area I should be looking at as far as accommodations, I'd like to see about how much a 1 or 2 bedroom (or even Studio) rentals would cost me (from the many, _many_ posts I've read, I'm assuming you have to pay yearly at a time?).
> 
> Thank you for the assistance.
> 
> Mark


Check out Dubizzle.com to get a rough idea. Don't sign anything until you get here. You have a month in the hote and that should be more than enough time to find a place.


----------



## CROM

*Hours*



bonfire79 said:


> _i can't speak specifically for AMMROC, but i work at al dhafra for kbr and we work 12 hour shifts (contractors) and it seems most of the other folks work the same. the dyncorp guys over on the helo side might have different hours i assume. i don't know where the AMMROC guys work on the base. 8 hour shifts would be a nice change though
> 
> Bon_


Not direct info from the ground, but I just spoke to one recruiter who called me a few days ago. To paraphrase, "...you would NOT be a contractor...and instead fall under UAE labor laws which means you work no more than 9 hours a day..." I took it with a BIG grain of salt. But it would be nice....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Iggy3219

Hello all! I've been lurking this forum for quite some time just reading and trying to pick up as much information as possible. 

I've recently applied and started that whole application process for a c17 spot over in Abu Dhabi with AMMROC as well as I see some other have recently too. 

Does anyone mind sharing their experiences so far or how far you are in the process. Or those that are already working over there with AMMROC if you wouldn't mind sharing the experience


----------



## timcgraw512

*timcgraw512*

Hi all,

Currently I am pretty much in a good company with great working environment. But AMMROC gave me a very tempting offer in a non-technical post and obviously I accepted it. Is there anyone out there can tell me the working environment in AMMROC? I really need your insight before I can fix my decision of leaving my current company.

Thanks.


----------



## sathishkmr277

Guys, anyone out there still waiting for the Sc? It's 4 months now and still no news from the HR. 
I didn't get any response from the HR for the past 2 to 3 weeks. Meanwhile, I tried contacting them. But there's no response for my email from anyone. Just wondering if something went wrong. 
Can anyone give an idea on what could have happened? Do they still intimate if the Sc was rejected? 
I'm not sure what is going on. Waiting for you guys response.


----------



## Engr123

Can any one guide me about recruitment process? ? I am mean how one can that his security clearance is in process after interview? Kindly guide me. thanks


----------



## Engr123

Can anyone help me to find ammroc hr email address?


----------



## Engr123

Hi, I have been informed 3 weeks ago that ur security clearance is in process. how long should I wait? I am here in dubai on visit visa. 45 days remaining in my visa. should I go back to my country and wait there? or keep applying for more jobs? As I have rejected to offers due to ammroc. Kindly guide me. thanks in advance. Waiting for your reply


----------



## Stevesolar

Engr123 said:


> Hi, I have been informed 3 weeks ago that ur security clearance is in process. how long should I wait? I am here in dubai on visit visa. 45 days remaining in my visa. should I go back to my country and wait there? or keep applying for more jobs? As I have rejected to offers due to ammroc. Kindly guide me. thanks in advance. Waiting for your reply


Hi,
Did you receive a formal employment offer letter (that you then signed and returned)?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Engr123

No, I have just received phone call that ur security clearance is in process.


----------



## Engr123

Steve, have u signed any letter b4 security clearance?


----------



## Stevesolar

Engr123 said:


> No, I have just received phone call that ur security clearance is in process.


Hi,
That does not make sense.
Normal procedure is interview, offer, acceptance of offer, supply documents, security clearance, visa issued, arrive in UAE, medical/visa/ID process and then get full residence visa.
Security clearance for Abu Dhabi based, government related jobs is not a trivial process.
The exact details are a bit mysterious - but I understand a committee meet on a regular basis to review and approve new expat employees for these jobs.
Your position would not normally be put forward for security clearance until you have accepted a formal offer and provided the necessary documentation that enables the security clearance process to proceed.
I would keep job hunting, if I were in your position.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Engr123

So should I ask for formal offer letter first?


----------



## Stevesolar

Engr123 said:


> So should I ask for formal offer letter first?


Hi,
Of course - otherwise, how would you know that you have secured a job? - without receiving a formal offer letter (that details the salary package, housing, transport, allowances, contractural terms, length of contract, holiday details etc.)
In this country, you normally need to receive two copies of the offer letter and you are expected to sign and return one to the company confirming your acceptance,
Then they can start the joining process.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Engr123

After acceptance they will start my clearance?


----------



## Stevesolar

Engr123 said:


> After acceptance they will start my clearance?


That is the normal way.


----------



## Engr123

How I will get offer letter through email or home address?


----------



## Stevesolar

Engr123 said:


> How I will get offer letter through email or home address?


Email is normal way, these days.
Print email, sign, scan and email acceptance back.


----------



## Engr123

Hi, is it nessacry to sign offer letter b4 starting security clearance or not? Kindly guide me


----------



## Engr123

Ok. thanks steve


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Also - be aware of recruitment scams.
Under no circumstances pay any money for "visa expenses", "clearance fees" etc.
It is illegal to charge candidates to secure a job in the UAE but many companies have found their name being used by job scammers.
Those scammers offer jobs at well known companies and then ask candidate to contact a travel agent or document processing company to pay some fees.
Always ensure email addresses are from the correct company (not hotmail, gmail accounts) and only speak to people by going through the switchboard (not on their mobile phone)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## SKG

Hi guys, I was interviewed for the position of technical service engineer and all the formalities are completed, waiting for Visa. Just wanted to ask your feedbacks on the working culture and atmosphere and environment. This is the first time I'm visiting UAE and don't have an idea on the geography because I don't have any friends working there. 
What is the average cost of living in UAE and what is the budget of housing for a family with 1 kid? Would appreciate your suggestions and feedbacks. What is the reasonable salary one should expect for leading a decent life? 
I still have time to join the company. Please share the approximate monthly expenses for the following. Housing, transportation, food etc...
I did went thru the cost of living from the internet, however, will be great to hear from someone who is already living there. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Engr123

How much time took for your security clearance?


----------



## Engr123

Ur all expenses including food and accommodation will be around 4 to 5 thousands dirhams


----------



## SKG

Thanks. My sc took 4months approx. 
what is the average cost of a furnished apartment for a small family around Ammroc?
Anyone's advise on the work culture and the environment? I will be thankful for the genuine comments and feedback.


----------



## Engr123

In Abu Dhabi it will be around 4000 aed per month. one more thing I wanna ask you. Have you signed a letter b4 security clearance?


----------



## SKG

I haven't signed anything. Except my offer.


----------



## SKG

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Also - be aware of recruitment scams.
> Under no circumstances pay any money for "visa expenses", "clearance fees" etc.
> It is illegal to charge candidates to secure a job in the UAE but many companies have found their name being used by job scammers.
> Those scammers offer jobs at well known companies and then ask candidate to contact a travel agent or document processing company to pay some fees.
> Always ensure email addresses are from the correct company (not hotmail, gmail accounts) and only speak to people by going through the switchboard (not on their mobile phone)
> Cheers
> Steve



Hi Steve- Any thoughts on my questions below?


----------



## Engr123

Have you signed offer b4 security clearance?


----------



## Engr123

Skg, have you signed offer b4 security clearance?


----------



## SKG

Yes I did. What about you? Are you employed in Ammroc or waiting for sc


----------



## SKG

I was checking for furnished apartments. The minimum I could find is 105,000 aed. The unit is near Khalifa city. 14kms from Ammroc. I assume the housing part is expensive.


----------



## Engr123

I am waiting for security clearance


----------



## SKG

Hi Guys , I wanted to ask your feedbacks on the working culture and atmosphere and environment. This is the first time I'm visiting UAE and don't have an idea on the geography because I don't have any friends working there. 
What is the average cost of living in UAE and what is the budget of housing for a family with 1 kid? Would appreciate your suggestions and feedbacks. What is the reasonable salary one should expect for leading a decent life? 
I still have time to join the company. Please share the approximate monthly expenses for the following. Housing, transportation, food etc...
I did went thru the cost of living from the Google reviews, however, will be great to hear from someone who is already living there. Also, I understand the housing is not very cheap, furnished apartments seem to be expensive. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

*Hello ALL*

Well, it seems that this thread is all but dead. Looks like a lot of guys on here that are/were waiting for SC and such have gotten what they are/were looking for. Good luck to you all!

BH


----------



## Ineedmorepatience

Hello everyone , 
I have been waiting for my Security clearance since April . Is somebody out there who is also still waiting or maybe got the clearance already and can tell me about the timeframe ? Or just somebody who knows what is going on ? I have the hardest time waiting for this clearance and I just hope the struggle is over soon . All I got so far is that the whole process is delayed . But what does that mean ? Do I have to wait another 3 months or a year ? 

Sorry if I'm asking a question that has been asked so many times .. 
Just hope to hear something from somebody at this point !

Thanks to everyone and goodnight


----------



## klewis

*Security Clearance waiting game*

I am also in the process of waiting for security clearance I was told it went to clearance in May, but 1 month later found out it was only in the internal clearance department and was only turned over to the government last month. No real update yet except to say the process takes some time.

This forum seems pretty dead lately, but I also wonder if anyone has gotten clearance recently and can provide some timeframes.


----------



## klewis

Are you still with Ammroc? I would love to pick your brain a bit.


----------



## Ineedmorepatience

Hi Klewis

Good to hear I'm not the only one here ! 
Internal clearance ? I haven't even heard about this ! Did they also tell you the process is delayed ? 
Did you sign your offer yet ? 
Everything so far took very long ... Even before the security clearance . The time I had to wait for my offer and then the negotiations .. It all took months ! 
Am I still with ammroc ? Well.. I'm not with ammroc yet , since I'm waiting for my clearance . I haven't resigned from my current job yet but I want to , that's why I don't know how long I can still play this "waiting game "! What about you ?


----------



## klewis

My offer and negotiation took quite some time as well. I've been playing the waiting game for quite sometime, and I actually have another offer on the table that I'm afraid to turn down due to the fact I'm not sure how much longer the wait will be here.

As far as the other message about are you still with Ammroc, I meant that for Bounty Hunter.

Klewis


----------



## klewis

If anyone would like to share their recent experience with AMMROC with some newbies coming on, it would be greatly appreciated. This thread has gone pretty dead. Hopefully we can bring it back to life!


----------



## Familia

Any updates for your visa ?


----------



## ReevesCarl

Looks like I am in the same boat. Waiting since Feb for clearance. Being told the process was changed and should be all good in a couple more weeks from AMMROC HR


----------



## Ineedmorepatience

Hello everyone ! Does anybody have new updates regarding the security clearances? I heard there are some people who got theirs recently . Still hoping and playing the waiting game..


----------



## LetsGoNow

Hey guys, it seems we may have to make some room on that boat. I have also been waiting for my SC since April, and would also like to hear if there are any updates? Haven't heard anything about the process changing, could this be what is making it take longer than usual?


----------



## Bobndebs1959

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ab...een-4-weeks-already-darn-36.html#post11133050
Hi have a look at my responses and posts ( link) you will see that mine have come through and the timings etc are all in the other thread. Good luck with yours, maybe meet some of you soon. Cheers


----------



## LetsGoNow

Hey guys, this thread has been rather quiet. Has anyone received any updates with regards to their security clearance? What feedback are you guys getting from HR?


----------



## Ineedmorepatience

Hi Letsgonow,
Im still waiting what about you ? Any news? I just get the same generic email every week since April : " Your SC is still under process."
Too bad this thread is so dead. I imagine everybody is in the same situation.


----------



## LetsGoNow

Hey Ineedmorepatience, 

Yeah I get that same email from HR every week, you always wish for it to be something else, but it still reads "your recruitment is still under security clearance". I was told that there are quite a few prospective employees that are still under security, around 10 or so. This thread is dead, hopefully someone does show up with good news!


----------



## LetsGoNow

Hey everyone, has anyone heard anything with regards to their security clearance?


----------



## Ineedmorepatience

Hello Letsgonow

I just got another email today that mine is still in process .. 
seriously , I don't know if I can do this any longer . It has almost been 9 month now and all I got is that email every week. In a situation like that more Information should be available to the people waiting. How long do you think you can still wait on them ? Any news from your side ? 
It's extrem to wait THIS long for a job


----------



## LetsGoNow

Hey Ineedmorepatience,

It is rather frustrating for the process to take this long. I too receive those generic emails from HR telling me that I'm still under the security process. How long can I wait, that's rather difficult to answer, but if something else does come my way I'll definitely take it, at this point no one knows how long it might take. I guess it's just me and you judging from the recent posts on this forum, at least we can keep each other up to date.


----------



## LetsGoNow

Heys guys,

Well it seems security clearances have been issued but further recruitment is on hold by top management until further notice. Has anyone else received similar emails? Did they mention how long this hold may take?


----------



## Ineedmorepatience

Hello letsgonow, I just sent you a PN!


----------



## BLAHBLAH

You guys are getting the run around from HR because the company is on a hiring freeze, they just laid off 400 people and there's rumors of another round of layoffs coming soon. As of December the company was taken over by the government, so everything is on hold for now. We've been waiting for pay raises since June of last year, now we're being told that we won't see them until possibly August-September time. We've had a bunch of people from my platform quit because of it, 4 left within the last few weeks. 

If you do eventually make it over here make sure you have a large amount of money in the bank to get set-up, especially if you plan on living in Abu Dhabi. Nobody actually tells you the truth about the cost of living over here. Plus 99% of the banks will no longer give loans to expats that work for AMMROC, I'm guessing most of those people that were laid off had loans that are now in default.


----------



## J16

Hey!
I just found this thread while doing a google search. I interviewed with AMMROC back in mid June of 2016. A few days later I was offered the position and I signed the contract. Every Sunday I get the same email from HR saying my security clearance is taking longer then expected. Did they actually send you an email saying they placed a freeze on hiring? That's the first I've heard of that and it would explain a lot.


----------



## Ineedmorepatience

Hey J16
Yes , there is a hiring freeze due to a reorganization. Your SC should have nothing to do with it , since the government is working on it and not ammroc.


----------



## kernowchris1981

Hi
My wife has secured a teaching role in the UAE, I am looking to continue working on aircraft if possible. I am a ex-military helicopter engineer, worked mainly on Merlin and Sea King, also done a little on Apache, Sea Hawk and Harrier. With that kind of experience will I have a chance of securing a job? Avionics ideally, have done mechanical though.
I have heard that AMMROC might be moving to Al Ain? Has this happened?
Not moving over until August unless I receive a decent offer first. Who is best to contact for jobs? Nothing on their career portal. Cheers


----------



## alijalal07

Hi every one
Can any one confirm that GAL (Global Aerospace Logistics) gonna replace AMMROC? Cheers


----------



## waitinglong

Guyz i too have been waiting for my Security clearance for the last 4 months. I have also stopped getting the 'generic mail' from the H.R that I received every week. Should I still hope to get this job or move on?? A little insight from any one might be helpful.


----------



## KurtSTi

Been working for AMMROC for about 4 months, SC took about 6 months, longer for most from what I hear. Right now as far as I know AMMROC is basically broke, and there's strong talk that they will lose their contract with the UAE military to Boeing. Rumor has it we should hear about who gets the contract in the next week or two so I'm sure the hiring process has basically been ground to a halt because of that, but they definitely need more people. (on the c-17 side)


----------



## sleekstylz

hey guys...new to the forum...just gotta quick question about AMMROC...are they still on a hiring freeze?


----------



## msuhailk383

i was terminated in 2013. i was on mirage platform. will they(AMMROC) recruit the people who terminated before? i heard that there are few vaccancies in AMMROC. Can we apply for it?


----------



## asmaaa94

Bounty Hunter said:


> Did you have to send something for your security clearance? I was never asked for anything for a security clearance. Although it has been 3 weeks and I am still waiting for my visa. I got an email about two weeks after I sent in all my papers asking me for a copy of my passport again and had to send it to Nirmala Richien. Has anyone had to deal with her? Would this have slowed down the process? I am just sitting and waiting. Hopefully, I'll get some news soon.
> 
> Bounty Hunter


hi, do you still have Nirmala Richien email. I'm trying to connect with her at AMMROC company


----------

